#ubuntu-se 2011-01-31
<jolaren> FAN
<jolaren> datorn vägrar mounta min telefon som usb
<jolaren> error creating mounting point no such file or directory
<saba> hm
<jolaren> telefonen börjar riktigt gå åt skogen nu, ska lämna in den på reperation imorgon
<jolaren> inklusive laddningssladden
<jolaren> allt jag stoppar in laddningsladden i dödar den.. kortsluter saker
<eternal> stupid people
<Orfeous> någon som är vaken måntro?
<delhage> mm
<Orfeous> jag önskar att jag kunde hitta någon som kunde hjälpa mig att bråka med min postfix server
<Orfeous> försöker få till TLS-kryptering för min utgående smtp-server
<Orfeous> men det bara jävlas för mig :( trots att jag läst på nätet.. flera tutorials..
<spacebug-> morrn
<Orfeous> hej du
<Barre> morrn morrn
<andol> Orfeous: Gissar att det är lättare för någon att hjälpa dig utifall att du skapa någon form utav paste där du visar upp din configuration, eventuella felmeddelanden i loggar, etc
<andol> !paste | Orfeous
<ubot2> Orfeous: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<kodein> jag föredrar den rena gissningsmetoden.
<andol> kodein: Du ska inte göra det åtminstone lite mer strukturerat, och istället plocka output från fortunue bofh-excuses? :)
<kodein> andol: nja, jag kan ju variera mig och ta lösningen från zippy istället
<Orfeous> andol: då ska vi se :)
<Orfeous> postconf -n ger detta...
<Orfeous> http://pastebin.com/5A6kqJ2Y
<Orfeous> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/postfix.html
<Orfeous> den guiden har jag följt i stort sett
<Orfeous> utan tls-grejset så funkar min mailserver utan problem men när man börjar blanda in krypteringen blir det inge bra :D
<andol> Orfeous: Det är alltså utgående du vill TLS:a? Rent spontant ser det ut som om du saknar smtp_use_tls=yes. Kan även vara så att du vill komplettera med smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer=yes för lite extra debuglog.
<Orfeous> varför jag vill införa kryptering är väl lite för att jag skulle vilja kunna skicka mail ifrån min mobil om jag inte är på mitt nätverk så att säga.
<andol> Orfeous: Ahh, då missförstod jag nog. Det är alltså mellan mobilen och mail-servern du vill ha krypteringen?
<Orfeous> fast jag vet inte.. nog klarar jag mig att kryptera utgående och endast kunna skicka från mitt nätverk.
<Orfeous> kan ju använda webmail för att skicka från andra ställen
<Orfeous> det är nog jag som förklarar lite otydligt :)
<Orfeous> det blir ju en större säkerhetsrisk om jag gör så att man även kan skicka mail utifrån nätverket så att säga.
<andol> Tja, om inte annat krävs blir det viktigare att göra Rätt för att slippa att det blir Dåligt :)
<Orfeous> ah, men låt oss bara göra så att trafiken krypteras på utgående mail från mitt nätverk endast.
<Orfeous> sen kanske det vore klokt att även kryptera inkommande också..
<Orfeous> jag har ju försökt att koppla dovecot även till detta men.. :) det blir fel någonstans för min klient vill inte ansluta mot pop-servern
<Barre> det kan ju vara så ( vilket inte är helt otroligt ) att din mobila leverantör inte tillåter utgående smtp (precis som din fasta leverantör )? kan du ansluta utan TLS till din smtp-server på port 25 utan tls?
<Barre> annars kan det vara bra att köra på 587-porten (submission eller vad den kallas...)
<Barre> om det är så att det går att ansluta (eller att du kör på annan port) så kan det vara bra att köra paste även på loggar, så vi kan se vad som händer vid anslutningen
<Barre> Orfeous: ^^
<Orfeous> Barre: ja, jag kan ansluta utan tls.. kan både skicka och ta emot
<Orfeous> just nu så vägrar iaf mailen skickas iväg.. relay access denied..
<Barre> ok... då kan ju /var/log/mail.log kanske ge lite ledtrådar om vad som händer när du försöker ansluta med tls påslaget
<Orfeous> Barre: slog just av tls och nu kan jag både skicka och ta emot mail.
<Orfeous> har även ändrat i main.cf.. kommenterat ut de två raderna om dovecot
<Orfeous> men j-ar...
<Orfeous> nu när jag aktiverat TLS i min klient så gick det att skicka..
<Orfeous> var bara tvungen att acceptera certifikatet.
<Orfeous> nu är det så att jag endast vill att det ska vara TLS
<Orfeous> tls-kryptering ska krävas alltså
<Orfeous> näe, nu är de dags att sova!
<Orfeous> jag återkommer lite senare
<Orfeous> natti
<haffe> Mors.
<haffe> Det är ny arbetsvecka.
<haffe> Är ni förberedda?
<Barre> som en pojkscout, alltid redo :)
 * Barre undrar varför larsemil 'idlar' som Guest48307
<HeMan> Morrn!
<haffe> Morgon morgon.
<bittin> Godmorgon
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.365743/kraftsamling-kring-gemensam-linuxbutik
<HeMan> eller moron som frugans kanadensiska kollega roade sig med att säga...
<haffe> zChris: Har de lärt sig av android?
<zChris> haffe, hmmm ?
<Kim^J> Stackars satar som måste underhålla den skiten.
<Kim^J> Och vad är det för fel på respektive distributions pakethanterare?
<haffe> Att program foo inte finns i ett paket för distribution bar.
<zChris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t2PsiJXswiM
<HeMan> Barre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560527/
<Barre> HeMan: kewl
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> är det fel, om man har 2 kopplingar till internet att bägge har en route dit ?
<Coffe> vill bara ha en default route . men även kunna anv den andra
<cHarNe2> Coffe: om den andra skulle gå ner?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  ena anv för VPN andra för deras internet, men jag har problem med att när jag ansluter mot extern. så försöker den route tillbaka mitt svar via eth0 inte 1 som jag ansluter mot
<HeMan> Coffe: man behöver göra lite fiffigheter för att kunna gå tillbaka samma väg som man kom
<HeMan> Coffe: annars kör den round robin mellan vägarna och då med olika avsändaradress
<HeMan> Coffe: kommer inte ihåg exakt dock
<mikul> jag försöker installera qlient, men det går inge bra för mig.. får fel hela tiden och vet inte vad det är som jag gör fel. http://paste.ubuntu.com/560544/
<mikul> någon som kan hjälpa?
<cHarNe2> mikul: sry, jag superdålig på make.
<mikul> cHarNe2, okej, tack ändå =)
<mikul> någon annan som kan sånt? :D
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok, är lite rädd för att chansa, lite långt till console :P
<kodein> du lär sakna nåt lib som behövs
<kodein> typ libcurl
<Kim^J> mikul: Installera curl?
<mikul> kodein, aha, ska testa =)
<HeMan> Coffe: du får göra en "förspänning", dvs (sleep 300; reboot) &
<Coffe> HeMan, inte bra med reboot , för då kan dom inte jobba
<Coffe> men ja , de är ju klart ett alternativ
<HeMan> Coffe: då får du 5 minuter på dig att testa prylarna innan den automatiskt bootar om och läser inte konfigurationen igen
<HeMan> Coffe: du kan ju göra ett enkelt "återställningsscript" och köra (sleep 300; /usr/local/sbin/resetscript.sh) &
<mikul> Installerade curl nu men får fortfarande samma problem :(
<kodein> libcurl-dev?
<Kim^J> mikul: libcurl-dev ?
<kodein> Kim^J: smurf!
<Kim^J> kodein: Pfft!
<mikul> Kim^J, hittar ingen libcurldev, men det finns några andra varianter, men vet inte vilken jag ska ta i så fall..
<Kim^J> mikul: libcurl3-dev
<Kim^J> Eller hm...
<kodein> > aptitude search libcurl
<kodein> v   libcurl-dev                                                             -
<kodein> hmm...
<Kim^J> kodein: Inte enligt packages.ubuntu.com för maverick
<kodein> Kim^J: jag kör lunatic llama eller vad lts:en nu heter... :)
<Kim^J> kodein: Den nya?
<kodein> men den lär peka på libcurl3-dev hsh
<Kim^J> 11.04?
<kodein> 10.04 bör det väl vara
<Kim^J> kodein: libcurl3-dev är ett virtuellt paket till libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Kim^J> :S
<kodein> 11.04 ska väl heta naughty narwhal eller nåt
<mikul> hittade ingen libcurl3-dev :(
<mikul> libcurl4-openssl-dev hittade jag
<Kim^J> mikul: Vilken version av Ubuntu har du?
<Kim^J> Den bör funka
<mikul> 10.04 ska det vara tror jag
<mikul> installerade libcurl4-openssl-dev men det blev fortfarande samma fel..
<mikul> Kim^J, 10.04 =)
<mikul> någon annan ide? för nu står det still i mitt huvud..
<Kim^J> No idea.
<mikul> :(
<mikul> ja det här var ju mindre roligt alltså
<Kim^J> Installera vanliga Quake 3 Arena bara?
<mikul> Kim^J, grejen är att jag vill ha just den här klienten för att kunna spela defrag och tanka maps snabbt..
<mikul> funkar iof bra i dfengine, men där får jag inget ljud..
<mikul> qlient är nämligen en blandning av ioquake sourcen och så har dom slängt in lite dfengine grejer =)
<mikul> perfekt kombo, om jag bara kan få skiten installerad
<mikul> hade varit så smidigt om det funnits deb filer i stället..
<Philip5> maxjezy: fick du igång ffmpeg-benchmarken i phoronix-test-suite sedan?
<lowbowz> Hittar inget på "JustD" varken på CDON.com, Tradera eller ens The Pirate Bay. Vad göra?
<Kim^J> Just-D
<lowbowz> Fast de hette ju JustD.
<kodein> "Just D" väl
<Kim^J> http://cdon.se/musik/just_d/guldkorn-621628
<lowbowz> De var noga med att kalla sig JustD och inte Just D...
<lowbowz> CDON har skrivit fel då...
<lowbowz> Just den där skivan råkar jag ha. Heh.
<lowbowz> Enda jag har.
<kodein> låt oss spekulera mer i saker utan att backa upp dem.
<lowbowz> kodein: Vadå?
<maxjezy> vad väger en samsung syncmaster 19" CRT?
<HeMan> maxjezy: 18.2 kg
<maxjezy> uch, undrar om man orkar bära en sån 300 meter
<Philip5> maxjezy: min fråga då
<Philip5> :(
<Philip5> hut många syncmaster 19" går det på en maxjezy?? :D
<lowbowz> Kul att man varken kan köpa lagligt eller piratkopiera sveriges första, och enda bra, rappgrupps skivor.
<kodein> för det finns ju bara exakt 3 ställen där sådant säljs.
<kodein> provat typ $SKIVBÖRS?
<HeMan> lowbowz: du kan få köpa min vinyl-skiva med dom
<lowbowz> Gjorde de vinyl?
<lowbowz> Trodde de endast var på CD.
<kodein> http://www.bokborsen.se/page-start?issearch=1&sall=1&scat=0&maincat=2&extendedsearch=0&mediatype=0&sallstr=just+d&screator=&stitle=
<lowbowz> I.o.f.s. sjöng de en gång "på vinyl och aluminium"...
<lowbowz> kodein: Oh... tackar.
<lowbowz> Synd att alla stavar fel på deras gruppnamn, dock.
<lowbowz> Bokbörsen... den sajten har jag aldrig sett förut. Märkligt att det verkar som en webbutik, men den som säljer skivan tycks vara en privatperson.
<lowbowz> "Just nu 1 691 987 annonser"... Ja, vad säger man?
<lowbowz> Kan ju helt enkelt inte stämma att det finns så många aktiva annonser på en så totalt okänd sajt.
<lowbowz> Inte ens Blocket har väl så många aktiva...
<lowbowz> Och om de menar totalt någonsin så är det ju lite meningslöst och mycket missvisande...
<HeMan> en kollega la ut precis 200 anonser på samma gång på tradera
<lowbowz> 200 annonser samtidigt?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nästan 5 st :)
<HeMan> lowbowz: jepp!
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe
<lowbowz> HeMan: Hur? Va? :S
<HeMan> lowbowz: på 200 olika prylar
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja ska iväg och hämta en skärm
<Philip5> maxjezy: men hur gick det med ffmpeg och phoronix-test-suite då?
<lowbowz> Jag kan inte köpa den där siffran. :/
<lowbowz> maxjezy: CRT eller platt?
<maxjezy> lowbowz, CRT
<maxjezy> den har massa kontakter på baksidan
<maxjezy> ser ut som antennuttag
<maxjezy> vad är det?
<Philip5> super-s kanske?
<maxjezy> 1 usb (fyrkantigare modell) och 4-5 antennuttag
<maxjezy> är det till övervakningskameror eller?
<HeMan> maxjezy: det brukar vara en kabel för Röd, en för Grön, en för Blå och en eller två för olika synk-signaler
<HeMan> maxjezy: kolla om det står R, G eller B i närheten av dom
<maxjezy> tror det stog det
<maxjezy> ska kolla när ja tar hem den
<HeMan> det kan bli lite bättre bild om man kör med en sån kabel
<HeMan> gamla SUN arbetsstationer körde ofta med det
<HeMan> och även SGI-datorer
<lowbowz> Jag fattar inte hur man kopplar in sådant.
<lowbowz> Bättre än VGA?
<HeMan> man har en speciell kabel som har DSUB-15HD i ena änden och en bunt sådana kontakter i andra änden
<lowbowz> Jag måste sluta kolla IDG 500 gånger om dagen...
<lowbowz> Bara irriterande dålig journalistik där ändå...
<HeMan> lowbowz: man missar faktiskt inte så mycke när man väl slutar med det
<lowbowz> Förutom Jörgen Städje.
<lowbowz> Fast hans artiklar är så vansinnigt långa att man bara inte orkar sitta vid en dator och läsa. Då skulle man verkligen vilja kunna skriva ut billigt och enkelt.
<lowbowz> Jag verkar typ vara den enda datoranvändaren i världen som aldrig haft en skrivare... förutom en kort tid... svartvit... under en studieperiod.
<lowbowz> Otaliga gånger har man velat skriva ut saker och läsa på toan eller dylikt. Antar att det är sådant "plattorna" fixar.
<dinasty> lowbowz: man får sitta på toan större delen av dagen för att det ska betala sig
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Det är mitt på dagen.
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> haffe: dagen är en social konstruktion
<amelia> haffe: man kan väl vara trött mitt på dagen också?
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<haffe> Philip5: Det skulle jag inte säga.
<haffe> Dagen styrs av solen.
<lowbowz> dinasty: Att sitta på toan är det bästa med att vara vaken, så...
<speakman> Vad är snabbast; LVM eller RAID0?
<amelia> haffe: det borde ju betyda att om jag bodde i norrland skulle det vara ok att gäspa nu eftersom att solen har gått ner? :P
<amelia> speakman: LVM gör ingenting snabbare
<kodein> vad är rundast, bouleklot eller skiftnyckel?
<amelia> kodein: lol
<speakman> amelia: säker? sprider den inte datat jämnt över diskarna?
<speakman> Varken RAID0 eller LVM har ju som primärt mål att snabba upp. Det är bara en sekundär bieffekt.
<speakman> Men vem producerar "bäst" bieffekt, det är frågan.
<amelia> speakman: nej, det har jag svårt att tro eftersom att diskarna inte behöver vara lika stora, det skulle bli lite knepigt med jämn spridning då
<amelia> speakman: LVM utesluter ju inte RAID0 och tvärtom.
<speakman> Lite väl onödigt om jag ska köra striping
<Barre> speakman: nej, LVM garanterar inte att den sprider segmenten jämt över volymerna
<speakman> gör RAID0 det?
<HeMan> man kan köra raid0 i lvm utan md har jag för mig
<Barre> speakman: ja, den sprider chunkarna (skysst ord :P) jämt över en stripe
<HeMan> bara skapa lvn med vilket antal stripes man vill ha
<amelia> speakman: och RAID0 har väl ändå bara snabbare åtkomsttid som mål.
<speakman> amelia: det skulle jag inte påstå? det syftade väl främst på att slå samman lagringsytan utan att fragmentera filsystemet?
<kodein> o rly?
<speakman> om vi vänder på det; Ser ut att bli två stycken OCZ Vertex 2 SSD. Hur konfa dessa för bästa effekt?
<speakman> Mirroring är inget alternativ naturligtvis.
<Barre> HeMan: men då stipar den på PE vilket är betydligt större segment än vad du kan göra i en md
<speakman> :9
<amelia> speakman: motfråga: vad vill du uppnå?
<HeMan> Barre: går inte det ställa ner?
<speakman> amelia: bibehållen lagringsyta med snabbast möjliga kof.
<speakman> konfiguratino
<speakman> s/no/on/
<Barre> HeMan: det kanske det går, har inte testat :)
<HeMan> Barre: med stripesize?
<speakman> http://docs.hp.com/en/B2355-90672/ch08s03.html
<amelia> speakman: RAID0 +/- LVM isåfall.
<speakman> Fördelen med LVM är ju möjligheten att konfigurar in absurdum
<HeMan> speakman: jag har kört raid0 i md och man får mycket bra tryck om man har snabba diskar
<HeMan> speakman: med två diskar fick jag ca 500 MB/s i både läsning och skrivning
<lowbowz> Sara Lees pizzakit med minimala ingredienser kostar 60 kr per pizza har jag räknat ut. Det är ju mer än en pizza kostar i pizzeria. =/
<lowbowz> Dyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyr!
<speakman> HeMan: ja det är min spontana tanke också, men dom blir ju rätt hårt bundna till varandra då...
<speakman> HeMan: vad använder du för att mäta förresten?
<speakman> HeMan: fick du fram något 4k Random Reads/Writes-värde?
<amelia> lowbowz: varför köpa sånt? är ju hur enkelt som helst att slänga ihop en pizzadeg
<HeMan> speakman: körde bonnie++
<lowbowz> amelia: Hur göra?
<HeMan> speakman: inte världens bästa testverktyg, men ganska vedertaget
<speakman> amelia: nja, nu tror jag du översåg en pizzabagares profession... ;)
<lowbowz> Jag kan då inte göra någon pizzadeg. :S
<HeMan> man kan köra med scones-deg och det är grymt enkelt att göra
<speakman> HeMan: tack, ska prova det på kommande diskarna
<lowbowz> Bara för att du är värsta hemmafrun med elajta köks-skills.
<speakman> En w1f33 ? :D
<amelia> lowbowz: 1,5 dl ljummet vatten, 25g jäst, 0.5-1 tsk salt, 1 msk matolja och ca 5 dl mjöl. blanda ihop, låt gäsa till dubbel storlek
<Barre> HeMan: jo... det ser ut som du har rätt, det går att ange stripesize i lvm2
<lowbowz> Meh... ska det föreställa enkelt? :O
<lowbowz> Komplicerat låter det...
<amelia> lowbowz: kan du koka makaroner?
<lowbowz> Typ.
<amelia> då förstår jag att det kan vara lite svårt...
<kodein> det är samma svårighetsnivå, ju.
<kodein> mät upp, blanda, vänta
<amelia> om du "typ" kan koka makaroner. är ju lite fler ingredienser.
<speakman> HeMan har rätt? Can't be happening... ;)
<HeMan> lowbowz: sconesdeg, då behöver du inte ens låta det jäsa!
<lowbowz> =S
<kodein> amelia: ja, dubbelt så många :)
<amelia> HeMan: men det är ju bakpulver i. smakar konstigt.
<HeMan> amelia: smaken är som baken... :)
<speakman> HeMan: btw, surrade med dig om hårdvara för ett tag sedan (xeons et al), men kommit fram till att det mest prisvärda för en workstation ändå är att ta en 980X och 24GB 2000MHz RAM.
<lowbowz> Gör folk ofta pizza hemma? Trodde det skulle bli väldigt billigt per pizza... är ju liksom inte i närheten av så gott som på pizzeria.
<speakman> lowbowz: skaffa en pizza pronto så blir det ;)
<amelia> lowbowz: jag gör pizza hemma om jag äter pizza.
<lowbowz> Pizza pronto?
<HeMan> vi gör pizza hemma ibland
<derfian> den enda nackdelen med att laga hemma är att det tar ett litet tag att låta degen jäsa.
<lowbowz> Förstår inte hur de gör på pizzerior för att få till den där speciella smaken. Har de olja på?
<lowbowz> derfian: Om man inte köper ett sådant där kit för nästan 30 kr.
<lowbowz> Som bara innehåller deg och tomatsås.
<kodein> derfian: mjo, det går väl fortare att gå över gatan och beställa, men...
<amelia> derfian: men då har man ju tid att hacka allt man ska ha på och koka tomatsåsen.
<derfian> amelia: yep.
<speakman> lowbowz: http://www.minnasmat.se/2009/07/pizza/ <- längst ner i rött där är en prointo
<lowbowz> Koka tomatsås?!
<speakman> pronto
<lowbowz> Ska den vara varm?!
<speakman> en minipizzaugn men stenbotten
<speakman> blir sjukt goda pizzor!
<lowbowz> speakman: Jaså... mystifik grunka.
<derfian> lowbowz: alltså.. om man gör den själv.
<lowbowz> Stenbotten... är det så stor skillnad från plåt, det?
<amelia> lowbowz: nej, men man vill ju koka den så den blir slätare.
<speakman> Man BÖR ha en maskin till allt man gör i köket
<lowbowz> Har knappt plats för mackgrill.
<amelia> mosade tomater blir ju rätt slabbit på pizza. :P man vill ju inte ha massa vatten med lixom.
<kodein> mackrill är ju vant att ha det trångt
<lowbowz> Matfråga: ska man krossa oreganon innan man strösslar över den efteråt? Två olika organoburkar säger olika saker...
<amelia> lowbowz: man köper färsk och hackar :)
<lowbowz> amelia matsnobben.
 * lowbowz känner endast till oregano i burkform.
<amelia> lowbowz: och då har du ändå inte pratat med min sambo. han gör egen bea.. det är lite väl avancerat för mig.
<lowbowz> Skulle jag vilja göra eftersom jag spyr vid tanken på de där burkarna nuförtiden.
<lowbowz> Lohmans eller vad de heter.
<lowbowz> Men om du köper oregano färsk måste du väl hålla på och torka/rosta den först?
<amelia> nejdå
<lowbowz> Låter som ett otroligt bestyr för något som ändå knappt smakar något alls.
<phnom> Egen bea är gooooott
<kodein> lowbowz: då har du ju inte ätit färsk oregano
<amelia> man äter ju den färsk, det är ju det som är gott. att torka är ju bara ett sätt att bevara den längre.
<HeMan> amelia: han är väl din fästman?
<Barre> egen bea är ett måste, eftersom köpe bea smakar anus
<lowbowz> Alltså... oreganon är ju torkad i burkarna. Som man sedan strösslar ut?
<amelia> HeMan: ja jo, han är min sambo också. :P
<lowbowz> Inte ens pizzerior har väl färsk oregano.
<kodein> ...
<HeMan> ick! vill inte veta varför Barre vet hur anus smakar...
<kodein> "inte ens"
<lowbowz> Ja... pizzerior är ju dedicerade.
<lowbowz> Som dedicerad server istället för webbhotell.
<amelia> pizzerior har grillkrydda också...
<lowbowz> Har de?
<phnom> lowbowz: Beror helt på vilken pizzeria man går till...
<lowbowz> I vilket steg då?
<amelia> ingen som förväntar sig färsk oregano om de har grillkrydda på kött och pommes..
<lowbowz> Jag försöker emulera en "riktig" pizza så långt det är möjligt, förstår du.
<Barre> HeMan: inte jag heller :-X
<HeMan> om någon är det minsta intresserad av nått med datans så har jag kört MythTV 0.24 för första gången...
<lowbowz> Du menar att om "Kniven mot strupen" skulle få en spin-off med endast pizzerior så skulle han tjata om att de har färdig oregano?
<amelia> lowbowz: lätt
<amelia> oj, möte om 30 min... urgh. måste jobba lite innan.
<lowbowz> Hmm...
<kodein> hah! nu har jag listat ut vad LPW står för. det tog ju lagom lång tid :/
<lowbowz> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.364543/bankerna-utnyttjar-inte-androids-funktionalitet
<lowbowz> "Appen har stöd för 20 banker."
<lowbowz> Ööööööööö...
<lowbowz> Visste inte ens att det fanns 4-5 banker med Internetbank i .se.
<haffe> SEB, Nordea, Handelsbanken, Länsförsäkringar.
<haffe> Så finns det säkert en hel del företagsbanker.
<phnom> Nice, för Nordeas "app" är nåt av det slöaste jag sett :)
<phnom> Får se hur mycket pengar han snor av en sen när man har installerat den då...
<Barre> behöver en ny wifi access-point med väldigt hög WAF, kollat på Linksys E4200, men det är en router också och tycker det känns onödigt, förslag?
<haffe> WRT300N ?
<Barre> alldeles för låg WAF, måste vara snyggare...
<haffe> Airport express?
<lowbowz> phnom: Omöjligt att stjäla några pengar eftersom du måste skriva in koder och skit från dosan.
<lowbowz> Däremot kan han stjäla information om var du köpt saker och för hur mycket.
<phnom> lowbowz: Nä, omöjligt eftersom han inte stödjer banker där man måste logga in med dosa :P
<kodein> cisco har ju fina designade APs
<kodein> priset kanske sänker WAF lite, men utseendet är det ju inget fel på
<haffe> Modda in en AP i en dubbelottoman.
<kodein> AP är en social konstruktion
<haffe> Jag konstruerar AP från dubbelottoman.
<Norrland_jr> WAF?
<haffe> With all flavours.
<haffe> Han vill att den ska smaka både vanilj och chocklad.
<maxjezy> nu är nya skärmen hemma och ikopplad
<maxjezy> den hade bättre upplösning än förra
<phnom> Tror det är kort för Wafer, alltså vill han ha en AP gjord av kexchoklad
<haffe> Inte glassrån då?
<phnom> Såna också, med vanilj i.
<maxjezy> hightech skärm eller vad säger ni? http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TUbA4dKTpBI/AAAAAAAAA94/y5vdbGVSFtc/s1600/IMGP0800.JPG
<kodein> "Wife Appreciation Factor" också...
<kodein> maxjezy: och så kör du inte med kompositingångarna?
<kodein> maxjezy: men lite hajtäck. usb :)
<phnom> maxjezy: Varför har du inte skrivit drivisar och byggt om skärmen för att köra bilden över USB? :O
<maxjezy> ja, jag vet inte
<maxjezy> koplade precis in den
<maxjezy> bra upplösning hade den
<maxjezy> gamla hade 800x600
<maxjezy> denna hade över 1600
<maxjezy> 35 kr betalade jag för den
<maxjezy> fick VGA sladd med på köpet
<kodein> häftigt
<maxjezy> 19"
<maxjezy> tror ja de var
<kodein> man brukar kunna se dem för avhämtning rätt ofta
<phnom> Jag köpte precis ett 5.1 system till TVn, det låter mer än din skärm.
<maxjezy> :)
<phnom> Och har fler ingångar ;D
<maxjezy> kodein, ja köpte den på sånt där ställe där pengarna går till välgörenhet mer eller mindre
<maxjezy> loppis liknande
<kodein> ahao
<maxjezy> köpte 17" förut där men den va tung och skit upplösning
<maxjezy> denna vägde mindre och bättre bild och allt
<maxjezy> 5 kr dyrare dock
<kodein> pengar blire
<lowbowz> phnom: ?
<phnom> lowbowz: ?
<lowbowz> Nordea har "förenklad inloggning" som bara kräver personnummer och pinkod.
<lowbowz> Då kan man se saldo och var man köpt saker och hur mycket.
<lowbowz> Om man ska skicka pengar eller göra andra "avancerade" saker måste man logga in med kod.
<phnom> lowbowz: Jo, jag vet hur min egen bank fungerar.
<lowbowz> Jaså, du äger Nordea? Då har jag en del klagomål att förmedla...
 * lowbowz tar andan.
<phnom> lowbowz: Japp, det var precis så jag menade.
<lowbowz> =S
<lowbowz> De har precis börjat med internmeddelanden istället för att enbart ha e-postsupport.
<lowbowz> Dock svarar de inte. XD
<lowbowz> Men ändå bättre... förut var det ju helt okrypterat.
<phnom> Jo, de har vart mycket sämre än de är... Det jag stör mig mest på nu är att jag inte får igång e-leg, men det kan vara för att jag inte försökt ordentligt.
<lowbowz> E-leg är ett stort skämt.-
<lowbowz> Otroligt jävla komplicerat och sönder på alla sätt.
<lowbowz> Vägrar installera en massa skum mjukvara.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> igen?
<amelia> mmm
<amelia> snart jag ska ta och åka hem faktiskt..
<Philip5> hurra
 * Philip5 tycker det är tråkigt att sitta och göra budget
<marlun> Någon som har koll på 'spawn' som har någon idé hur jag kan felsöka ett spawn script som bara avslutas mitt i utan något felmeddelande. När jag försöker göra samma sak manuellt så funkar det utmärkt. Det som görs när det lägger av är ett "get" kommando i en sftp session. :)
<Kim^J> Philip5: +1
<larsemil> Barre: jag har ju bytt till weechat och är inte helt bekväm med inställningarna då tydligen
<larsemil> Kim^J: hur går det med företaget?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Lite offtopic här, men alla Ni som använder Meego är välkomna att ansluta till #meego-se
<Umeaboy> Inget tvång dock.
<vs-hs> :O
<maxjezy> lite offtopic här men, går det bra att fritera i raps olja?
<maxjezy> zeta's
<maxjezy> har fiskfileer som ska friteras tänkte jag
<maxjezy> kanske bättre i smör
<johanbr> rapsolja funkar säkert
<Umeaboy> Fel av mig att skapa en kanal för det när #meegosweden redan finns. Tråkigt att det inte finns någon där förutom jag. Den var tom när jag anslöt.
<haffe> maxjezy: http://busycooks.about.com/od/quicktips/qt/deepfrying.htm
<maxjezy> vad heter raps olja på engelska?
<maxjezy> safflower?
<kodein> canola oil
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> then i'm good to go
<haffe> canola
<maxjezy> borde ha en termometer till det här
<haffe> http://www.biltema.se/sv/Verktyg/Matverktyg/Matinstrument/IR-termometer/
<maxjezy> galet nice
<maxjezy> en sån måste man ha
<simon__> hallå?
<kodein> hallå!
<haffe> Kanalen är stängd för semester, vänlige återkom 10/2
<simon__> va?
<simon__> stängd
<Umeaboy> Hallå i telefon!
<kodein> 'allå 'allå, 'emliga armén
<larsemil> någon som jobbat med 960.css?
<simon__> ne
<Umeaboy> Nej, men väl 358.goof.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<simon__> behöver hjelp. instalera xubuntu. men när jag ska starta så skriver jag in lösen och pass i ett svart fönster. och sen kommer jag ingen stans?
<Norrland_jr> simon__: tyvärr inventerar vi här. Ta en kölapp till vänster och vänta
<Norrland_jr> :)
<kodein> Norrland_jr: moget.
<Umeaboy> simon__: Xubuntu är väl INTE grafiskt.
<Umeaboy> Därav X.
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<simon__> jo
<Norrland_jr> simon__: kommer du bara till en terminal där det står ditt användarnamn?
<kodein> jo.
<simon__> det tror jag
<simon__> ja
<simon__> typ
<Norrland_jr> simon__: prova skriv "startx" utan ""
<simon__> ok
<simon__> om det inte funkar?
<Umeaboy> Kan vara xorg.conf du måste kolla i.
<simon__> kommer inte in i systemet
<Umeaboy> Att drivrutinen måste uppdateras.
<simon__> bara början en svart ruta
<Markslap> Skriv username och password.
 * phnom ska sluta ha highlight på sitt riktiga namn...
<Markslap> :)
<simon__> det har jag gjort
<larsemil> simon__: installerade du xubuntu från skivan, eller körde du en apt-get install ?
<simon__> körde från en skicva som jag brände
<larsemil> okej bra.
 * Umeaboy is away: Bach. Johann Sebastian Bach.
<larsemil> simon__: vad händer om du i en terminal skriver startx
<simon__> vetinte måste starta omn datorn för att göra det. och då tapar jag kontakten med er
<kodein> simon är alltså phnoms riktiga namn?
<kodein> *antecknar för senare bruk*
<simon__> men startx bore funka?
 * Umeaboy has left the building! Much obliged!!!
<simon__> eller?
<larsemil> simon__: är du i windows nu eller?
<Norrland_jr> simon__: prova, det borde funka om xorg är hyffsat inställd
<simon__> ok. för jag är inte duktig på linux. men det är ju bätre än win
<larsemil> simon__: men frågan är om det är en svart ruta som täcker hela skärmen som är som en enda terminal eller om det dyker upp en ruta som är "ritad /grafisk"
<simon__> en ennda termunal
<simon__> en terminal kommer upp bara som täker hella rutan
<simon__> är ass kas på linux. kan inget. och det fins ingen som kan lära mig
<Norrland_jr> simon__: jo, men det är inte så lätt alla gånger att försöka hjälpa till när den andre inte sitter med systemet framför sig
<simon__> mm förstår
<simon__> har du msn eller något mail som jag kan nå dig på
<larsemil> simon__: starta om, logga in och prova skriva startx. om det inte fungerar försöker du se vad som var för error. skriv ner det och kom tillbaka hit. alternativt så installerar du irssi som du kör direkt från terminalen och chattar med oss därifrån
<simon__> ok
<Norrland_jr> simon__: vet du hur du installerar paket i terminalen?
<Norrland_jr> sudo apt-get update och sen sudo apt-get install irssi tex.
<Norrland_jr> happ
<Barre> larsemil: men varför inte irssi, once you go irssi you never go back :P
<Barre> MEN... fel av mig larsemil
<larsemil> Barre: vad blev fel?
<larsemil> Barre: weechat har ett vettigt scripting api
<Barre> larsemil: highlighta fel person i fel kanal :P tydligen så skyddar inte irssi från värdelösa användare...
<Barre> larsemil: men det har ju irssi också
<larsemil> Barre: njaee. bara perl väl?
<larsemil> Barre: till weechat kan du skriva python och ruby om du vill det
<Barre> larsemil: jaja.... så kanske det är... ;)
<larsemil> men bara irriterar mig på weechat eftersom jag inte är van vid det och det ändå påminner så mycket om irssi
<Barre> jag kommer inte byta från irssi förens jag känner att något saknas eller strular. :)
 * larsemil kodar html.. baah! men bra pengar.
<simon__> här igen
<Barre> larsemil: fyra intervjuer denna vecka, det är full fart här :)
<simon__> och startx funka inte
<simon__> lokalhost någonting stog det. inan man skrev
<simon__> hallå?
<simon__> nåhon här
<simon__> hallå?
<simon__> behöver hjälp
<simonn> heej
<Barre> hej hej
<simonn> jag behöver hjälp startx funka inte
<simonn> skriver in användare och pass. och sedan står det vilken verison det är och så står det  lokalhost. och allt det här är i en svart ruta över hella skärmen
<cahoot> hur kommer det sig att du nämner startx - använder du det?
<cahoot> (normal använder ubuntu gdm)
<yeager> startx is so 1999 :-)
<buurd> Hej! Någon här som vet hur man fixar så att Ubuntu slutar tro att vänsterknappen är nedtryckt. Är som att datorn tolkar knapptryckningarna fel.
<larsemil> Barre: oj oj! låter ju jättelovande!
<larsemil> aja off till serverhallen!
<Barre> larsemil: absolut :)
<Barre> larsemil: ska du gå 15 meter.? ;P
<xyzp> yawn
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> Vad är Python?    Skriva scrips i den konsollenj eller vad?
<haffe> 15 minuter, en kvar.
<Markslap> xyzp: Ett språk.
<Markslap> OOP
<xyzp> ok
<xyzp> vad är
<Markslap> Programmeringsspråk dvs.
<xyzp> Midnight commander?
<Markslap> Python
<xyzp> ok Markslap
<cahoot> xyzp: prova aptitude show <program>
<Markslap> :)
<xyzp> tar man bort det programmet då cahoot?
<Markslap> Nah
<Markslap> aptitude remove <program> tar bort
<Markslap> Och install installerar.
<haffe> Eventuellt vill du använda purge också.
<xyzp> ge exempel please
<realubot> xyzp: sudo aptitude purge programnamn
<realubot> xyzp: Eller med apt-get: sudo apt-get --purge programnamn
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge programnamn
<realubot> Inte --purge
<realubot> sudo apt-get install programnamn
<realubot> Installerar som Markslap sa.
<realubot> xyzp: "Python är ett programspråk som utformades i början av 1990-talet av Guido van Rossum och som har fått sitt namn från Monty Python[1]. Python har utvecklats till ett kraftfullt och samtidigt smidigt språk med stöd för flera olika programmeringsparadigmer, bland annat objektorienterad och funktionell programmering. Till språket hör ett rikt standardbibliotek."
<realubot> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_%28programspr%C3%A5k%29
<realubot> xyzp: Det går att köra Python-skript från Terminalen i Ubuntu om du vill. Det är en fördel med Python i Ubuntu jämfört andra språk.
<realubot> xyzp: Annars kör man oftast bash-skript i Terminalen.
<xyzp> ok realubot
<larsemil> realubot: wb
<larsemil> bamsefar: något nytt om switcharna?
<realubot> larsemil: Thank you!
<realubot> Är xfce mycket mer resurssnålt än Gnome eller är skillnaden marginell?
<Philip5> ganska så mycket snålare
<Philip5> men inte ultrasnål
<rogst> När jag ska öppna ett chatfönster i Empathy så tar det ibland väldigt lång tid innan fönstret öppnas
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jodå
<bamsefar> De är i stan nu.
<bamsefar> Ska plocka upp dem i veckan.
<realubot> rogst: Är det bara i Empathy du upplever att det tar tid?
<rogst> japp
<realubot> rogst: Ett tips är att testa programmet Pidgin istället. Då märker du om det är Empathy som strular eller om det har med något annat att göra.
<rogst> realubot: okej, jag får testa det tack
<markus__> http://www.prisjakt.nu/minsida.php?a=markusparkus&b=948216   <--- beställde det igår
<markus__> läser denna nyheten idag: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13426-extra-intel-aterkallar-alla-styrkretsar-for-sandy-bridge
<Norrland_jr> shit happens
<realubot> rogst: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<realubot> i Terminalen så installerar du Pidgin.
<realubot> markus__: "Mer information dyker med all säkerhet upp de kommande dagarna. Det gäller bara att ha lite is i magen och använda de felfria SATA-portarna så länge."
<markus__> så jag hade tur som postade mitt paket idag istället för att stoppa det?
<markus__> att de postade
<johanbr> markus__, kan inte bli billigt för intel, låter värre än fdiv-buggen
<markus__> ja jag kräver några tusen i skadestånd
<markus__> det här drabbar mig hårt
<realubot> markus__: http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13427-intel-tva-sata-portar-berors-inte-av-felet
<backspace> Intel klarar sig nog. Är ju inte direkt som att de går dåligt.
<backspace> Drabbar nog återförsäljarna mer.
<markus__> Undrar om AMDs aktiekurs har gått upp nu
<haffe> Den hade tydligen gått upp 5%
<kodein> är det inte så att man ska passa på att köpa intel nu, då?
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Norrland_jr> markus__: du kanske får ett nytt på rma
<larsemil> bamsefar: han som är chef över stället där jag hyr lokal jobbar typ nästan heltid i sthlm men åker upp till oss några gånger i månaden, så tänkte kanske fråga om han kunde hämta dem.
<larsemil> Barre: ping!
<Maxo> Hej. Vet ni vilken som är snabbaste linux desktop enviroment?
<larsemil> Maxo: jag ska svara på frågan om du kan svara på vilken förgasare som är den snabbaste till min moped
<coobra> Maxo: hur mycke linux kan du ?
<Kim^J> Maxo: Xfce
<coobra> Kim^J: ?
<haffe> Fluxbox?
<haffe> OpenBOX?
<larsemil> awesome
<coobra> exakt
<kodein> dwm
<haffe> xmonad?
<maxjezy> ubuntu
<coobra> ratpoison
<Kim^J> Han efterfrågade DE, inte en WM.
<haffe> twm ?
<kodein> awm
<larsemil> lxde
<Kim^J> Och av dom DE jag känner till är Xfce.
<larsemil> lxde är snabbare än xfce
<madbear> jaja kan inte vara märkbart iaf
<madbear> vad som helst förutom gnome eller kde, typ?
<nydahl98> eller blackbox :)
<Maxo> Så Xfce är snabbast?
<backspace> Det beror väl lite på under vilka förutsättningar iofs.
<Maxo> Ja dra minst minne. Hur får man t.ex. ubuntu att dra mindre ram och cpu?
<madbear> fluxbox här, använder 100mb ram nu
<madbear> fast inte ubuntu!
<Maxo> fluxbox, men vadå inte ubuntu?
<Maxo> LXDE är det bra?
<madbear> det sägs så
<haffe> Bra skit.
<haffe> Tog en tripp förförra tisdagen. Har inte landat än.
<Maxo> Men vi tar den nya ubuntu, Lubuntu. Den sägs kräva 128 mb ram. Hur mycket CPU vet jag inte och det står inte för den delen heller. Men man kunna göra så den drar mindre igenom att stänga av onödiga program och installera någon annan fönsterhanterare?
<larsemil> lubuntu är väl slimmat nog redan
<Maxo> Jo, men man kanske vill få den supersmillad ;)
<Maxo> slimmad
<madbear> jag kör slackware iaf
<haffe> Kör DSL eller motsvarande.
<madbear> tydligen mer slimmat än lubuntu
<zChris> Slimmast är väll DSL eller Gentoo? :P
<Maxo> Lubuntu är ju lika användarvänlig som ubuntu. Har hört ubuntu i ca en månad.
<backspace> Vad är det för hårdvara det handlar om?
<madbear> men du behöver inte installera om
<madbear> bara att du laddar hem lxde och kör det
<haffe> När vindarna viskar 'Ubuntu'.
<daho> Hej på er. Vet ni om man kan med någon linux variant köra server så man kan logga in på vilken dator som helst med ett konto??
<daho> typ novelll
<larsemil> daho: definiera vilken dator som helst?
<Norrland_jr> daho: Kolla upp ldap
<larsemil> daho: ldap eller samba(om du ska blanda in windows)
<Maxo> Är icewm bra? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWM
<daho> samba är väl bara för fildelning??
<coobra> ja
<daho> tänker på som windows har ju novell
<daho> allt man sparar sparas på servern
<Norrland_jr> daho: du kör ldap och en central /home tex.
<larsemil> coobra: är det väl inte, man kan bväll ställa in samba att agera pdc
<daho> som man kör på skolor o kommuner
<daho> och man kan ju logga in med en terminal
<Norrland_jr> daho: ja
<Norrland_jr> daho: har du sett de jag skrivit?
<daho> ldap
<Norrland_jr> ja
<Maxo> Vad är det som drar så mycket med Ubuntu?
<Norrland_jr> vad jag vet så finns det ingen färdig dist som du kan slänga upp så du får allt centralt
<coobra> larsemil: :o
<Norrland_jr> daho: iofs. Du kan ju köra Novell på linux numer.
<daho> oki
<daho> är inte så insatt i just den biten
<rogst> daho: finns Fedoras 389 Directory server..
<rogst> jag har dock inte testat den
<Norrland_jr> daho: i vilken miljö är det tänkt att du ska köra med centraliserade konton och lagring?
<daho> ne vet inte tänkte bara undra
<daho> så fall en liten förskola
<daho> men kan knappt tänka att dom behöver sånt
<daho> Är elektriker o håller på att renovera lokaler åt dom så.
<Norrland_jr> okej
 * gorgo humlar
<Norrland_jr> hur många klienter?
<daho> Känns som att man får den uppgiften att lösa till henne
<daho> Norrland_jr tror nog inte att hon kommer behöva använda klienter
<realubot> Maxo: Jag misstänker att skrivbordsmiljön är ganska "tung" i Ubuntu.
<daho> hoppas jag
<Norrland_jr> daho: klienter/pc's
<daho> vet jag heller inte hur många hon kommer ha
<daho> vet ju bara hur många uttag
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> varför skulle hon fråga dig om att sätta upp deras system isf?
<daho> oftast som elektriker så fixar man ju bara uttag o patchpaneler
<daho> ja du fråga mig inte hon har ingen bra koll själv :P
<Norrland_jr> precis
<Norrland_jr> :)
<daho> och upser då
 * Umeaboy is back (gone 04:06:05)
<simonsimon> hello
<simonsimon> heej
<coobra> neeeej
<daho> vet ju inte hur hon har tänkt sig ju :P
<simonsimon> hur får jag ljudet att funka
<Maxo> Har lubuntu samma installations system om ubuntu? Apt-get install eller update?
<larsemil> ja
<simonsimon> har en acer power f1b
<Norrland_jr> daho: hur stor förskola är det egentligen?
<Norrland_jr> :)
<daho> Norrland_jr, vet inte riktigt hur många anställda dom är
<Norrland_jr> okey
<simonsimon> någon som vill hjälpa
<daho> Norrland_jr, men max 10
<Norrland_jr> daho: okey
<simonsimon> vill någon?
<Maxo> Nu har jag hittat :) JWM.
<Norrland_jr> simonsimon: vad har du testat?
<daho> Norrland_jr, men känns kanske bäst o bara fixa en bättre gateway
<realubot> Maxo: Synaptic. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<Norrland_jr> daho: va?
<daho> Ja router då
<realubot> Som är grafiskt frontend för apt-get som är frontend för aptitude eller hur det nu är...
<simonsimon> har instalerat xubuntu den nyaste
<simonsimon> och kan inget om linux
<Norrland_jr> daho: vad har routern/gatewayen med det övriga du snackat om? :)
<daho> Norrland_jr, ja de känns som att hon bara behöver det
<Norrland_jr> simonsimon: om du går in i menyn "System->Egenskaper/Preferences->Ljud/Sound" och klickar runt lite.
<simonsimon> <Norrland_jr> behöver hjälp
<Norrland_jr> daho: vad har de för uppkoppling.
<simonsimon> har redan gjort det
<daho> Norrland_jr, fiber
<Norrland_jr> simonsimon: okej
<Norrland_jr> daho: vad får de för bandbredd via fibern?
<daho> Norrland_jr, ja du borde junna få 100/100
<daho> Norrland_jr, vadå då??
<daho> Norrland_jr, tror då inte att hon behöver välja så snabbt
<simonsimon> det borde väll finnas ett idiot säkert sät att få ljud i linux?
<daho> Norrland_jr, o hon kommer nog inte köra med ip telefoni
<Norrland_jr> daho: försöker bara förstå mig på vad de har och så, sen skapa mig en uppfattning om vad som är rimligt
<haffe> simonsimon: Jodå.
<haffe> Du behöver två kineser, en xylofon och en bakplåt.
<Norrland_jr> daho: behöver verkligen en förskola 100/100?
<Norrland_jr> daho: om du nu inte tänkt sätta upp en egen liten server och tanka torrents eller nått :)
<daho> Norrland_jr, nee men du fråga ju vad dom kan få på den fibern
<daho> Norrland_jr, ne de behöver jag inte :P Jag får själv 100/100 till sommaren
<realubot> simonsimon: Du har inte råkat stänga av ljudet genom att trycka Fn+F5 eller någon annan kombination?
<simonsimon> ne har ju inte det
<daho> Norrland_jr, men tanken slog mig ju direkt att sätta just en clearos server
<Norrland_jr> daho: och du kommer vara ansvarig för att drifta den sen?
<daho> Norrland_jr, naje så därför låter vi bli :P
<Norrland_jr> :)
<gorgo> ska man täckna ett spotify account?
<daho> Norrland_jr, ingår ju inte i mina arbetsuppgifter
<Norrland_jr> gorgo: ska man gå och köpa mjölk?
<Norrland_jr> daho: precis :)
<simonsimon> fuck jag blåste skalen av mig shit. hade höksta i hörlurarna
<realubot> simonsimon: Kör kommandot alsamixer i Terminalen och se om det är något som är "muted".
<Norrland_jr> daho: dra du elen och hänvisa dem sen till nån vettig datorfirma :)
<gorgo> Norrland_jr: hehe ja, då får man skynda sig, de stänger om 20 min :P
<daho> Norrland_jr, ja precis man ska inte leka datatekniker på arbetstid
<daho> Norrland_jr, men får ju ändå ta reda på om hon ska ha server eller inte. vanligt 19" rack eller golvskåp
<Norrland_jr> daho: mm
<realubot> simonsimon: Hur fick du ljudet att fungera då?
<simonsimon> klika runt kitte XD
<simonsimon> lite
<realubot> simonsimon: Ok.
<Norrland_jr> realubot: kanske ett user error
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Mm.
<larsemil> ne nu sooova
<realubot> larsemil: Natti!
<simonsimon> fl studio till xubuntu vet ni hur man skafar det?
<Norrland_jr> simonsimon: vad är fl studio?
<simonsimon> ok.. ett musik program.. snabel a funkar inte
<Norrland_jr> ett tips är att använda google och söka om det finns en linux version av programmet
<realubot> simonsimon: http://flstudio.image-line.com/documents/systemrequirements.html
<realubot> simonsimon: Finns inte till Linux.
<simonsimon> ja vet men folk har fixat så det funkar på linux
<zChris> Hej alla barn
<daho> simonsimon, wine???
<Norrland_jr> simonsimon: fråga dem hur de gjorde
<realubot> simonsimon: Ska nog fungera i Wine ja.
<simonsimon> vet inte vilka dom är. såg på youtube
<daho> simonsimon, prova med wine
<simonsimon> är det gratis?
<daho> simonsimon, va tror du ;)
<Norrland_jr> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260057
<simonsimon> ok XD
<realubot> simonsimon: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=178
<zChris> Snart blir det körkort!
<simonsimon> nice
<daho> simonsimon, värre om du ska få win spel att funka
<simonsimon> ok.  men om jag vill spela in musik på linux. vad ska jag fixa då
<simonsimon> gåre få det bra?
<daho> simonsimon, är stört säker på att de finns bra program som är till för linux som man kan spela in musik på
<zChris> En sån här bil jag stående och väntar på mig http://bilar.sorliden.se/hemsida2/Img_0428.jpg ^^
<simonsimon> det är ju skit bra ju
<simonsimon> hitta något som heter playonlinux
<simonsimon> då kanske man kan spela wow XD
<zChris> simonsimon, har du nvidia eller ati ?
<simonsimon> haha har dator standard
<simonsimon> mitt gick sönder när jag pilla på det
<zChris> Nej alltså, är det ATI eller NVIDIA som har gjort ditt grafikkort
<daho> simonsimon, playonlinux är bra :)
<realubot> simonsimon: Kolla under ubuntu-studio audio så hittar du många program till Linux för ljuderedigering osv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<realubot> simonsimon: Hur paketen fungerar med Xubuntu har jag inte en susning om.
<simonsimon> ok
<simonsimon> kan man få virus i linux?
<daho> simonsimon, inte va jag vet
<simonsimon> ok då äger linux
<daho> simonsimon, jag har då aldrig fått
<realubot> simonsimon: Det här t.ex: http://www.ardour.org/
<daho> simonsimon, men jag kör ju clearos som brandvägg så :)
<simonsimon> ok
<realubot> simonsimon: Linux är inte immunt mot Virus. Det är inte något normalt operativsystem.
<simonsimon> ok
<Norrland_jr> simonsimon: har du vanan att klicka på alla fönster som kommer upp? :)
<simonsimon> ne XD
<simonsimon> är någon hacker här?
<backspace> =D
<daho> Norrland är hacker
<Norrland_jr> ne
<simonsimon> vill lära mig lite
<daho> om vad??
<realubot> simonsimon: Eftersom 1% av alla datoranvändare använder Linux och ca 90% Windows så är mainstream-virus gjorda för Windows. Därför är det mindre risk att din dator blir hackad om du använder Linux.
<realubot> simonsimon: Det är en sak som gör Linux säkrare än Windows.
<simonsimon> aa det är ju skit bra.  men jag vill lära mig lite offensive security
<simonsimon> vill inte hacka nasa och shit. vill skyda mig sj
<simonsimon> min windows dator blev fjärstyrd hur ofta som hälst förut
<backspace> Att titta på "Hackers" är en bra början. Riktigt underhållande.
<realubot> simonsimon: Kör med NoScript i Firefox så minskar du nog också risken att bli hackad.
<simonsimon> kör google crome
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> simonsimon: Då är du ju hackad av Google. ;)
<daho> Räven är bäst :)
<simonsimon> aa men jag känner lite att jag har uttnutjat dom i alla år
<realubot> Hur var det nu med Chrome? Var det inte något med att Chrome skickade information till Google om bokmärken m.m.?
<daho> realubot, de har du rätt i
<backspace> Foliehattarna på!
<realubot> simonsimon: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<realubot> simonsimon: http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Hacker
<simonsimon> mm
<realubot> Hur är det med Chromium då? Sionerar det också på användarna?
<realubot> simonsimon: Den här tycker jag är bra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxZlQtvOmK4
<x_link> realubot: Hehe är du tillbaka =)
<realubot> x_link: Japp. Here I am.
<daho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLrJru60XDo&feature=related
<EAG> är "EATX"-connectors med 8 st honor/hanar alternativa istället för 24 st?
<EAG> eller det verkar ju vara så att båda ska vara i samtidigt?
<EAG> jag borde använda nyare hårdvara lite oftare
<x_link> realubot: Welcome back
<realubot> x_link: Thank you very much!
<realubot> Hur gör jag för att växla mellan två tangentbord utan att behöva plugga in och ur usb-kontakterna när jag ska växla?
<x_link> realubot: Finns switch för det.
<daho> ne natti på er
<x_link> realubot: Är det 2 datorer som är kopplade till en och samma dator?
<realubot> x_link: Nej, det är två tangentbord som är kopplade till samma dator. Det är två olika personer som ska använda samma dator men med olika tangentbord. Så jag behöver kunna välja tangentbord beroende på använderare, typ med en switch.
<realubot> Det är ok om det är en manuell lösning.
<x_link> Okej, men ska finnas switch för det tror jag iaf.
<x_link> Provat med att ha 2 st inkopplade samtidigt? =)
<realubot> x_link: Ja, det blir konflikt då så att tangentborden tappar kontakten lite då och då.
<realubot> Jobbigt att behöva dra ur en USB-kabel hela tiden. Det hade varit smidigare med en växel för att låse ett tangentbord och ansluta ett annat. Tekniskt sett är det ju en baggis.
<EAG> vad får du ut av att ha två st ikopplade samtidgt inom samma räckhåll?
<x_link> realubot: Okej
<x_link> Men ja, bör finnas.
<realubot> EAG: Det är lätt för två olika användare att använda ett tangentbord var.
<x_link> Men förstår bara inte varför det måste vara just 2 st olika tangentbord till exakt samma dator?
<realubot> http://www.geardiary.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/dual-usb-switch.jpg
<realubot> Det är nog någonting åt det håller jag söker.
<EAG> du kan ju alltid googla på dualhead eller multihead om de ska använda datorn samtidigt också
<EAG> har jag för mig
<realubot> x_link: Det är två olika personer som använder datorn och dom vill ha varsitt tangentbord utan att behöva plugga ur och in tangentborden manuellt.
<realubot> EAG: Nej, multiseat, menar du.
<realubot> EAG: Två personer använder samma dator samtidigt med två olika skärmar.
<realubot> Det är inte det jag är ute efter. Jag är bara ute efter ett smidigt sätt att växla mellan två tangentbord på samma dator utan att behöva plugga ur och in USB-kablar.
<EAG> gå o köp en usbswitch då
<realubot> Det här är vad jag söker typ: http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/buffalo-bsh4a02-usb-hub-loves-switches-hates-vampires/
<Norrland_jr> realubot: http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiseat/multiseat.html
<realubot> Norrland_jr: "The steps are the same as 9.10 -- GDM 2.30 and ConsoleKit 0.4.1 do not have native Multiseat support, nor will GDM lauch two static X sessions like it used to in 2.20."
<realubot> Norrland_jr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Jag är inte ute efter multiseat heller.
<Norrland_jr> okey
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Jag är bara ute efter att kunna växla mellan två tangentbord till samma dator utan att pilla på USB-sladdarna: http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/buffalo-bsh4a02-usb-hub-loves-switches-hates-vampires/
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Hodji> oj vad mycket folk det var här inne då
<Hodji> är verkligen inte van att krysset sitter till vänster uppe i hörnet
<realubot> Hodji: Det går att ändra om du inte är nöjd.
<Hodji> jag är helt grön på detta os
<Hodji> kan ingenting
<backspace> Kul att du provat något nytt.
<Norrland_jr> System->Preferences->Apperance
<backspace> Eller, annorlunda kanske är bättre ordval.
<Hodji> mjo...tar ett tag innan man hitter
<realubot> Hodji: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Hodji> bara en sån enkel sak som att ändra med vilket program man vill öppna torrent filer med
<Hodji> spelar det någon roll om man kör 10.10?
<realubot> Hodji: Tror inte det nej.
<realubot> Står 10.04/10.10 i rubriken.
<Hodji> jaa, där ser man...läste bara länk namnet
<Hodji> ah...mycket bättre
<Hodji> tack realot
<realubot> Hodji: Jag rekommenderar Deluge eller Transmission för BitTorrent.
<realubot> Hodji: No problem.
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install deluge
<Hodji> har fått in Deluge
<realubot> Hodji: Ok-
<Hodji> men jag vill kunna klicka på länkar och direkt välja att använda deluge
<Hodji> inte ladda hem och sedan ifrån mappen höger klicka och välja deluge
<Norrland_jr> Hodji: uppe i panelen har du System menyn
<Hodji> aa
<Norrland_jr> om du går in i den sen preferences, Preferred applications
<realubot> Hodji: "To download torrents with deluge by default in Firefox, you will need to make some changes. When you click a torrent to download, Firefox displays a dialogue box to select the program in which you want to open this file. Here select “other” and enter “/usr/bin/deluge” and press “open”."
<Norrland_jr> vet inte vad det heter på svenska
<Norrland_jr> oj, var visst bara web,mail och så under preferred applications. Sry
<realubot> Preferred applications = Öppna med...
<realubot> Öppna med annat program...
<realubot> Eller något heter det.
<Hodji> håller på att fixa
<Hodji> min firefox är segare än knäck!
<Hodji> är det oxå någon inställnings grej eller varför beter den sig så?!
<Hodji> läste nått om dns eller nått sånt
<Hodji> men jag vågar mig inte på för mycket konstigt just nu
<realubot> Tja, vad har du för ping-tider om du kör kommandot: ping -c 5 google.com
<Hodji> i terminalen?
<realubot> PING google.com (74.125.79.147) 56(84) bytes of data.
<realubot> 64 bytes from ey-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.79.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=34.6 ms
<realubot> 64 bytes from ey-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.79.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=34.2 ms
<realubot> 64 bytes from ey-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.79.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=34.0 ms
<realubot> 64 bytes from ey-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.79.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=33.9 ms
<realubot> 64 bytes from ey-in-f147.1e100.net (74.125.79.147): icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=34.2 ms
<realubot> Hodji: Ja, skriv ping -c 5 google.com i Terminalen.
<Hodji> PING google.com (74.125.77.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Hodji> 64 bytes from ew-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.77.99): icmp_req=1 ttl=53 time=105 ms
<realubot> ping -c 5 google.com
<realubot> Ligger alla tider på 105 ms?
<realubot> Det är 3 ggr min tid.
<Hodji> jag upplevde inte firefox så "segt" när jag körde Windows7
<Hodji> 64 bytes from ew-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.77.99): icmp_req=3 ttl=53 time=121 ms
<Hodji> 64 bytes from ew-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.77.99): icmp_req=4 ttl=53 time=99.5 ms
<Hodji> 64 bytes from ew-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.77.99): icmp_req=5 ttl=53 time=97.5 ms
<realubot> Ok, du har ganska höga ping-tider tycker jag.
<realubot> Testa: ping -c 5 svd.se
<realubot> 4 bytes from beta.blogg.svd.se (144.63.252.10): icmp_seq=1 ttl=118 time=13.1 ms
<realubot> 64 bytes from beta.blogg.e24.se (144.63.252.10): icmp_seq=2 ttl=118 time=13.1 ms
<realubot> 64 bytes from www.svd.se (144.63.252.10): icmp_seq=3 ttl=118 time=13.5 ms
<Hodji> jag är kopplad till en router D-link DIR-655
<realubot> Ok.
<Hodji> nu så...
<Hodji> kom på att torrent prog var igång
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan ju alltid testa att byta ut dns-servrarna så ser du om det gör någon skillnad.
<Hodji> men jag har fortfarande din dubbla ms
<realubot> Hodji: Aha, ok.
<Hodji> hur byter jag dns:erna?
<realubot> Hodji: Jag vet inte om hastigheten på bredbandet påverkar, avståndet till stationer m.m.
<realubot> Jag bor i Göteborg.
<yeager> 64 bytes from www.svd.se (144.63.252.10): icmp_req=1 ttl=120 time=1.53 ms
<Hodji> omg
<Hodji> bor du på tidningen?!
<yeager> hehe, nä
<Hodji> bor i en håla nära Norrköping
<Hodji> har iof 24Mbit
<realubot> yeager: Varför får du så bra?
<yeager> telia fiber
<realubot> yeager: Jag har ju bredbandsbolaget fiber.
<realubot> Klart hastigheten på bredbandet spelar in?
<yeager> svarstider beror också på fysiklagarna.. ju längre bort, ju högre latency
<Hodji> BBB adsl 24Mbit here
<yeager> hastigheten spelar ingen roll
<realubot> Jag bor i Göteborg och har bredbandsbolaget fiber.
<realubot> yeager: Ok, det är så lite data eller vad?
<yeager> realubot, ja
<realubot> yeager: Mhm.
<realubot> Det är klart.
<Hodji> men ofta hör ju hastigheten ihop med detta...men pga av att det sitter vassare grejjer i ändan av kabeln
<yeager> sverige är i praktiken ca 26 ms långt
<realubot> Så det är avstånd, hur trafiken routas som avgör då eller?
<yeager> routing är mycket viktig också
<yeager> ju fler routerhopp, ju högre latency
<realubot> Mhm.
<yeager> latency är anledningen till att man aldrig får 7,2 Mbit i 3G
<Hodji> kan jag ändra DNS:erna på min dator?
<Hodji> eller ändrar jag dessa i min router?
<realubot> Hodji: Om du installerar programmet traceroute så ser du hur trafiken routas.
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<realubot> Hodji: Därefter skriver du i Terminalen: traceroute google.com
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan ändra DNS:erna på din dator.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om routern styr om trafiken till andra DNS:er.
<Hodji> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/traceroute/traceroute_2.0.14-1_amd64.deb
<Hodji>   404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<zChris> Hodji gött
<Hodji> doh
<realubot> Hodji: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<zChris> Hodji, testa att uppdatera repot
<realubot> Hodji: Under rubriken: "Example: Changing DNS server settings on Ubuntu"
<Hodji> oki
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Tror jag. :S
<Hodji> är det ett vanligt fel att firefox känns segt?
<realubot> Hodji: Jag har haft problem med att skrollningen är seg i Firefox. Det berodde på att drivrutinen till grafikkortet var kass.
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan ju alltid installera Chromium och se om du märker någon skillnad.
<realubot> Hodji: Chromium ska vara lite snabbare men du kanske märker en jättestor skillnad.
<Hodji> ska kolla
<Hodji> installerar nu
<realubot> Hodji: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> Tror jag. :S
<realubot> Hodji: Det är inte paketet som heter Chromium.
<Hodji> vissa grejjer är lätta att hitta eller förstå sig på, men vissa grejjor e helt hopplösa att hitta för mig
<zChris> Hodji, det kommer det kommer
<realubot> Rätt paket heter chromium-browser eller nåt.
<Hodji> är det google chrome eller vad det heter till MS?
<realubot> Hur är det man vilkorar kommandon i rad? Så att nästa kommando bara körs om första kommandot lyckades?
<realubot> Hodji: Chromium.
<realubot> Hodji: Du måste första addda Chrmooums PPA.
<realubot> Det gör du med kommandot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<yeager> chromium-daily
<yeager> håller på att översätta chromium just nu
<realubot> Därefter uppdaterar du ditt system med: sudo apt-get update
<Hodji> jag gick via Programcentral för ubuntu
<Hodji> sökte på programet och hittade det
<realubot> Hodji: Sedan installerar du Chromium med: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Hodji> den är installerad...eller har jag gjort fel?
<realubot> Aha, ser att chrmoium-browser finns i Ubuntu 10.04.
<realubot> Hodji: Det är inte säkert att du kommer att ha den senaste versionen av Chromium om du installerar det genom Ubuntus vanliga förråd (Programhanteraren)
<realubot> Hodji: Du har nog installerat den.
<realubot> Hodji: Men frågan är vilken version du har av webbläsaren? Det ser du om du tittar under About (Om) i Chromiums meny.
<realubot> yeager: Duktigt att översätta.
<Hodji> den är MYCKET snabbare
<Hodji> 8.0.552.237 (70801) Ubuntu 10.10
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, lite snabbare ska den vara, men inte MYCKET.
<yeager> kör själv 11.0.654.0 (73098) Ubuntu 11.04 :)
<backspace> Det man borde ta reda på är _varför_ den är snabbare. Vad är det som orsakar segheten i Fx?
<realubot> Hodji: Jag vet inte, men jag antar att Chromium kör med samma DNS:er som Firefox så jag tycker inte att det tjänar till att byta DNS:erna.
<Hodji> hmm
<Hodji> konstigt i sånna fall
<realubot> Hodji: 11.0.656.0 finns i Chromiums PPA.
<Hodji> ska jag avinstallera denna jag har nu eller?
<realubot> Hodji: Det var därför jag tyckte att du skulle adda deras PPA istället för att installera genom Programcentralen.
<realubot> Hodji: Jag tycker det.
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<realubot> i Terminalen så avinstallerar du allt, konfigurationsfiler, rubbet.
<realubot> Hodji: Sedan gör du då här:
<realubot> 00:48 < realubot> Det gör du med kommandot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<Hodji> gjorde just som du sa
<realubot> 00:48 < realubot> Därefter uppdaterar du ditt system med: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> 00:48 < realubot> Hodji: Sedan installerar du Chromium med: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> Kolla versionsnumret igen sen. Nu ska du ha en nyare version än 8.0 bla bla.
<Hodji> 8.0.552.237 (70801) Ubuntu 10.10
<Hodji> gick inge bra
<realubot> Nope.
<Hodji> varför fick jag inte bort det gamla
<realubot> Hodji: Du måste ange lösenord när du kör kommandot sudo i Terminalen.
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-01
<realubot> Hodji: Du har gjort fel. Försök igen. Skriv så här i Terminalen: sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<realubot> Hodji: Du ska nu få skriva in lösenord. Därefter ska Chromium 8.0... avinstalleras.
<Hodji> behövde inte ange nått lösenord
<Hodji> men den fråga ifall jag ville ta bort den
<realubot> Hodji: Nej, då har du gjort det nyss då.
<Hodji> aha
<realubot> Det varar ett tag om man har kört sudo precis.
<Hodji> nu finns det ingen browser i startmenyn
<realubot> Kolla om du har Chromium i Ubuntus meny nu under Internet? Det ska vara borta nu.
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, bra.
<Hodji> stämmer
<realubot> 00:55 < realubot> 00:48 < realubot> Det gör du med kommandot: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<realubot> 00:55 < Hodji> gjorde just som du sa
<realubot> 00:55 < realubot> 00:48 < realubot> Därefter uppdaterar du ditt system med: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> 00:55 < realubot> 00:48 < realubot> Hodji: Sedan installerar du Chromium med: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> Kör dessa kommandon ett i taget.
<Hodji> kör nu sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<realubot> Bra.
<realubot> Det ska stå något i stil med att PPA:t är addat. Något om keyserver eller så.
<Hodji> någon nyckel...
<realubot> Ja, det låter bra.
<realubot> Sen kör du det som innehåller update.
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Då ska du se massa rader rassla förbi.
<Hodji> gpg: begär nyckeln 4E5E17B5 från hkp-servern keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Hodji> gpg: nyckel 4E5E17B5: "Launchpad PPA for chromium-daily" inte ändrad
<Hodji> gpg: Totalt antal behandlade enheter: 1
<Hodji> gpg:              oförändrade: 1
<realubot> Hodji: Det är nog korrekt.
<Hodji> kör nu sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<realubot> Mhm, men glöm inte att köra sudo apt-get update innan.
<realubot> Hodji: Kraschade hela systemet eller? ;)
<Hodji> gjorde i fel ordning
<realubot> Hodji: Då får du nog köra: sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<realubot> igen
<realubot> Därefter kör du: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Och sen: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Hodji> kört purge kommando först
<realubot> Du behöver inte köra add-apt-repository igen för du har redan addat PPA:t.
<Hodji> sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<realubot> Hodji: Vi tar det piano nu. Gör så här ett steg i taget. Från början:
<realubot> 1. sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<realubot> 2. sudo apt-get update
<realubot> 3. sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Hodji> 11.0.654.0 (73098) Ubuntu 10.10
<realubot> Se där. Kanon!
<Hodji> men jag förstår inte innebörden av de komandon du ger mig
<realubot> Man undrar ju varför ni inte har 11.0.656.0 när det är det senaste enligt Launchpad.
<realubot> Men, men...
<Hodji> sudo
<realubot> Det är betydligt nyare version än Ubuntus standardversion 8.0...
<Hodji> finns adblocker osv till denna?
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, kommandot sudo get din användare aministratörsrättigheter (root-rättigheter) att ändra ui systemet (installera/avinstallera program m.m.)
<realubot> *ger
<realubot> Hodji: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/list/popular?hl=en
<realubot> Hodji: Högst upp. Här är direktlänk: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en
<Hodji> nice
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det fungerar lika bra som i Fx. Det klipper bort reklmen utan att ta bort annonsutrymmet ibland.
<Hodji> tack så hemskt mycket
<realubot> Så var det sist jag körde Chromium iaf.
<realubot> med Adblock.
<Hodji> okey
<realubot> Hodji: Du får testa och se vad du tycker,.
<Hodji> aa
<Hodji> kommer att behöva er ett tag
<Hodji> vill verkligen inte köra MS windows
<realubot> Hodji: Kommandot add-apt-repository används för att lägga till nya programförråd utöver dom som är standard i Ubuntu. T.ex. programförrådet chromium-daily som innehåller nyaste versionen av Chrmoium.
<Hodji> ska jag köra det?
<realubot> Ubuntus standardförråd innehåller inte alltid senaste versionen av olika program.
<realubot> Hodji: Nej, nej.
<realubot> Hodji: Jag förklarar bara vad kommandot gör eftersom du sa att du inte hade koll på det.
<Hodji> ahh..
<Hodji> du menar sååå
<realubot> Du addade chrmoium-dailys programförråd med kommandot add-apt-repository.
<realubot> Det gjorde att du kunde installera nyaste versionen av Chromium istället för den version av Chmroium som finns i UBuntus vanliga förråd med program.
<realubot> Och för att Ubuntu skulle fatta att du hade lagt till ett nytt förråd så fick du köra apt-get update för att uppdatera listorna med programförråd.
<Hodji> man uppdaterar orginal program förråd med det som gäller för stunden
<realubot> Det var det du precis gjorde i Terminalen. :)
<Hodji> aha
<Hodji> finns detta som vi gjorde även grafiskt eller enbart som terminal text komandon
<realubot> Hodji: Om du kopierar och klistrar in det här kommandot i Terminalen så ser du vilja förråd du har:
<realubot> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb "
<realubot> restricted, multiverse, main ska finnas med där.
<Hodji> aa
<realubot> Hodji: Du hittar samma i System -> Administration -> Software Sources (tror inte meny-alternativet finns där om du kör 10.10).
<Hodji> njae...känns inte som det
<realubot> Hodji: Aja, alla program som du installerar ligger i ett förråd. Filen /etc/apt/sources.list innehåller en lista på alla förråd. Dom webbadresserna letar Ubutnu program i så du slipper ränna runt på Internet och ladda ner program från massa skumma sajter.
<realubot> Hodji: Det ska finnas i Programhanteraren. I någon meny där har dom gömt undan alternativet.
<realubot> Strunta i det annars...
<Hodji> pakethanteraren synaptsis eller uppdateringshanteraren
<Hodji> synaptic
<realubot> Så får du fram Software Sources alternativet i 10.10: http://www.spotht.com/2010/12/how-to-enable-software-sources-in.html
<realubot> Högerklicka på Program-menyn och välj redigera meny osv...
<realubot> Om du är intresserad.
<realubot> Högerklicka på System-menyn, menar jag.
<Hodji> haha
<Hodji> tack! =)
<realubot> Hodji: http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/ubuntu-software-sources-proprietary-drivers.jpg
<realubot> Hodji: SÃ¥ ser det ut.
<realubot> Hodji: Det går att göra samma sak i det programmet som du gjorde när du skrev in kommandona i Terminalen som jag gav dig.
<realubot> Hodji: Tänk på att det är en säkerhetsrisk att lägga till (eller ta bort) programförråd hur som helst.
<Hodji> typ regedit i windows med andra ord
<realubot> Hodji: Du ska t.ex. inte ta bort förrådet som Ubuntu jämtar säkerhetsuppdateringar ur. Och du ska inte lägga till förråd som du inte litar på. Nu är chromium-daily så populärt så det får du lita på att det inte är något skumt.
<realubot> Hodji: Jag skulle snarare jämföra Software Sources med Windows Update.
<realubot> Regedit motsvarat mer gconf-tool i Ubuntu.
<Hodji> fast en som man kan ändra själv
<Hodji> okey
<realubot> Hodji: Ja, Windows Update uppdaterar ju bara Windows. Microsoft Update uppdaterar Windows + Office-paketet eller vad det är. I Ubuntu uppdateras systemet PLUS alla program. Det gör Ubuntu säkrare. Risken är mindre att du har program som inte är uppdaterade.
<Hodji> aha
<Hodji> då förstår jag
<realubot> Alla program som du installerar genom Programhanteraren eller apt-get osv uppdateras normalt med systemet. Det gör att du alltid har uppdaterade program på datorn.
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan se förråden som bibliotek på Internet som Ubuntu hämtar program från.
<Hodji> jasså
<realubot> Hodji: Chrmoiums nyaste version fanns inte i Ubuntus vanliga förråd. Därför fick du lägga till chromium-daily först. Det gjorde du med kommandot add-apt-repository
<Hodji> men varför har man inte addat nyaste versionen till ubuntu orginal förråf
<Hodji> är det för instabilt?
<realubot> Hodji: Bra fråga.
<realubot> Hodji: Det får du fråga andra här i kanalen om. Jag vet inte det.
<Hodji> iom att det var så pass långt hopp ifrån v8 till v11
<realubot> Hodji: Det kanske är så att man inte litar på att det är stabilt eller så. Dessutom kanske Ubuntu bara addar program som man vet inte hamnar i konflikt med andra program på systemet osv. Tanken är ju att Ubuntu ska vara ett komplett desktop-operativsystem.
<Hodji> ajja, nu så har jag en snabbare läsare i vilket fall
<Hodji> nu börjar jag bli hungrig igen....ska nog gå o äta sen lite sömn på det
<realubot> Hodji: Jag vet inte varför Ubuntu är så sega med att uppdatera förråden. Ubuntu kommer ju ut med en ny version var 6:e månad och då brukar nya versioner av program finnas med. Andra distros (t.ex. Debian) är rolling release och som uppdateras kontinuerligt så att man aldrig behöber installera en ny version av operativsystemet utan versioner bara "rullar in" hela tiden.
<Hodji> men du skall ha ett jätte stort tack ifrån mig!
<realubot> Någon annan i kanalen får ge dig en bättre förklaring eller rätta mig om jag har fel.
<realubot> Hodji: No problem. En sista sak bara.
<Hodji> aa
<realubot> Hodji: Det är lite skumt att Firefox är så mycket segare. Det är något konstigt men jag vet inte vad.
<Hodji> kanske någon inställning i programet...vad vet jag
<realubot> Hodji: Du ska inte behöva köra med Chromium egentligen för Firefox ska vara vara snäppet långdammare inte MYCKET långsammare. Jag vet inte vad som är fel.
<realubot> Hodji: Mhm, jag vet inte vad det är. Du får komma tillbaka och fråga någon som har bättre koll på varför det är så segt.
<Hodji> javisst
<Hodji> nn
<realubot> Hodji: :)
<realubot> Regeditor i Windows motsvarar gconf-editor i Ubuntu. Jag skrev fel förut.
<realubot> Hodji: Tryck Alt+F2 och skriv gconf-editor så kommer du in i Ubuntus motsvarighet till Windows register. Ta det lugnt så du inte ändrar något så systemet blir knas bara. :S
<realubot> Alt+F2 motsvarar för övrigt "Kör" i Windows, typ.
<Richiie> Har lite funderingar kring samba share, verkar inte kunna montera min samba share jag delar ut från min server lokalt till min stationära W7 burk eller min Ubuntu laptop. får felkod "mount error 110 connection timed out" vet icke varför =/
<Richiie> ok cool, kan se samba sharen nu på min W7 burk
<Richiie> men då är frågan om hur jag monterar en samba share på en ubuntu 10.10 desktop för de är jag övertygad om att de borde gå på ett smidigt sätt ?
<zChris> Sing halleluljah!
<Richiie> Sing Hallelujah Yes mate :)
<zChris> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/SAMBA_Filesharing
<zChris> ? :)
<Richiie> zChris: vet du om man kan köra rakt av mount -t cifs //ip till samba share/utdelningen /media/din lokala mountpoint för samba sharen
<Richiie> eller måste själva parametern för FStype vara annorlunda ?
<zChris> är väll smbfs?
<zChris> http://cri.ch/linux/docs/sk0001.html
<Richiie> zChris: för grejjen är såhär va.
<Richiie> jag har en ubbe server, som delar ut en samba share till min W7 stationära dator. o ja där syns den o så
<Richiie> då borde jag ju också kunna ansluta mot sharen på min ubbe 10.10 klient :)
<zChris> och det går inte?
<Richiie> jag ska prova nu i din artikel du skicka
<Richiie> steg nr 2.
<Richiie> men jag förstår inte vad de menar med "//winbox"
<Richiie> varför ska man böka o tjaffsa me den är inte själva sourcen av sharen dvs i mitt fall min server som är huvudmålet?
<zChris> jo
<zChris> det är det ju :P
<zChris> kör med ip då
<zChris> //ip
<Richiie> för jag har följt denna nämligen
<Richiie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<Richiie> som du ser i syntaxen efter "mount -t" kör han "cifs"
<Richiie> o de vill sig inte alls.
<zChris> vad får du för error då
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<haffe> Ja, det är ju det.
<haffe> Igen.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det kan väl kanske funka.
<amelia> bamsefar: är du vaken?
<Barre> larsemil: pong
<Barre> god morgon
<Kim^J> Gymma på kvällen rekommenderas starkt! :D
<amelia> Barre!
 * delhage gillar att gymma tidigt på morgonen
<larsemil> Barre: har lite mdadm frågor men tar det swn, har inte gått upp ur sängen ännu...
<andol> larsemil: Rise and shine! Morgonstund har guld i mun!
<andol> (etc, etc)
<larsemil> barnen klarar sig tydligen bra idag. så lite lyx är jag värd
<larsemil> s
<larsemil> nart klä på, frulle, dagis
<delhage> godmorgon, godmorgon, hör alla fåglar sjung godmorgon, godmorgon i kör!
<larsemil> i hate u all earlybirds
<larsemil> sovmorgon i detta hus är lika ovanligt som ipv4 adresser börjar bli...
<larsemil> fast jag kopierade barres tweet och smsade den till vår snubbe på stadsnätet för att tjata lite
<andol> larsemil: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHCmNe_pK8w :)
<larsemil> qiqqiqäkq1prkfftporriirkfewe3aqfr2prtrrereer5tldäskirewwq1qawqweiäääkjjtotrewåqw82 möåa
<larsemil> andol: orkar jag? :)
<andol> ambitiöst root-lösen :P
<larsemil> ja. min dotter skriver det
<bamsefar> amelia: Lätt!
<kodein> larsemil: gäller att hon kan skriva det likadant varje gång, bara
<Barre> jaja... nu är ipv4 adresserna slut :) apnic fick sista ....
<coobra> haha
<Barre> larsemil: sjusovare.. hör av dig sen rå
<coobra> Barre: ring han
<coobra> Barre: blommogram  :D
<Barre> hehe
<Barre> O world, how apt the poor are to be proud!
<coobra> hmms
<Barre> råkade klistra in min urkipps-buffer, sårry
<andol> Barre: Jorå, vore inte det ett lite kul projekt för #ubuntu-se, att turas om att ringa och väcka larsemil? :P
<Barre> andol: hehe.. jooo.. .rooooligt
<larsemil> Barre: like this: om man kör en raid 1 - kan man 1. ha /boot i den raiden och systemet kunna boota? 2. ha en disk som hotspare som sitter i och kickar i om  en av de andra diskarna skulle gå ner och 3. hmm det var en tre också...
<larsemil> andol: Barre ni har inte mitt telefonnr...
<larsemil> Darn det står på dalni
<larsemil> x
<Barre> larsemil: ja, ja, och väntar på att svara på sista frågan när den kommer :P
<larsemil> fett
<larsemil> det blir dagens projekt när dottern sover
<larsemil> oh yeah. fick sms från stadsnät som sa att de var ipv6klara. tjata isp ännu mer nu då
<larsemil> och blixtvik skulle ta upp på ledningsmöte idag om hur de skulle hantera ipv4krisen(tidigt ute). han jag mailade med var väldigt positiv till att de lär göra något. det är bra då kan inte HeMan och andol reta mig längre
<coobra> undra hur tele2 kommer göra
<Barre> stoppa huvudet i sanden och hoppas att det löser sig...
<coobra> typ
<larsemil> tror det lönar sig att ligga på lite.
<Barre> tele2 kanske resonerar så här: Om hela världen går över till ipv6 så blir ju hela ipv4-nätet ledigt, och då blir det billigt.. och eftersom pris är viktigare än funktion så är det så vi skall göra O.o
<coobra> http://twitter.com/IPv4Countdown
<coobra> :D
<Barre> fast det stämmer inte...
<coobra> Barre: hahaha
<Barre> apnic fick sista utdelningsbara adresserna idag, de som finns kvar går inte att ansöka om..
<coobra> ojjda
<Barre> så fick jag det förklarat för mig ialla fall :)
<coobra> ok ok
<larsemil> ripe har skickat ut mail om det också.
<larsemil> så här skrev han jag mailade med på blixtvik
<larsemil> Japp läste mailet från ripe imorse och var tvungen att hämta en till kaffe :) Vi ska under morgonen ha ett tekniskt möte så jag tänkte lyfta frågan och se om vi möjligtvis kan försöka skissa på en plan och börja med implementering av ipv6.
<larsemil> Sist jag var på möte hos Ip-Only som vi använder för vår transmission så var dom förberedda för ipv6.
<larsemil> Jag återkommer och ligger på bolagets styrelse angående detta!
<coobra> undra om irchostar kommer tas bort  :D
<coobra> kanske inte är så många men men
<larsemil> tas bort?
<coobra> ja
<coobra> lite waste ju :p
<larsemil> jag förstår inte? jag har ju t.ex ett /24 nät, vad jag sen gör med det ska ingen lägga sig i
<larsemil> och så är väl fallet med de flesta ipserier / ipnummer
<coobra> ok ok
<Barre> de stora problemen kommer nog inte uppstå förens om nått år eller så
<coobra> jasså  ?
<larsemil> nej såklart. isperna sitter säkert med stora oanvända serier fortfarande
<coobra> vart kan man kolla hur många serier ispar har
<larsemil> företaget vi hyr hos har ett /21 nät, och de använder < 100 adresser... så att alla är utdelade betyder inte att alla är slut.
<coobra> fyfan att komma ihåg ett ipv6 nummer
<Kim^J> url:er... :D
<andol> coobra: Helt plötsligt fyller DNS en funktion på riktigt :)
<coobra> japp
<coobra> o/
<larsemil> har man tur får man ju ett enkelt ipv6 nummer. ;)
<Kim^J> :::1? :D
<coobra> :p
<phnom> Vad är det för (text)editor som prefixar sina tmp/backup-filer med ._ ?
<Barre> larsemil: i och med att jag inte kan bestämma vad som skall vara på dessa addresser, eller hur det skall routas så är det inte tillgängligt, är det inte tillgänligt så är det slut
<larsemil> det var inte så jag menade.
<Kim^J> Tänk att äga ett /0 nät...  ;)
<larsemil> Barre: jag menade att även om det är slut från källan så florerar det ändå ett visst överflöd av adresser i samhället.
<Barre> larsemil: absolut :) därav att jag sa att de verkliga problemen (för oss dödliga) inte kommer märkas förens om ett par år eller så..
<Kim^J> http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-address-space/ipv4-address-space.xml
<Kim^J> Tror knappast HP, Apple, etc använder sina 16m addresser... ;)
<kodein> apple kan ju låta alla som köper en iPryl få en ip-adress ;)
<Kim^J> xD
<larsemil> well så har de ju också planer att ha inbyggda simkort i sina prylar, så att om du är i t.ex egypten och det är asigt dyrt att surfa när du är där så kan du istället köpa 5gb data från appstore och surfa vi apple til ett annat pris. då lär de behöva lite adresser.
<Heffa> ?
<Heffa> har ett observation, är detta rätt ställe att skicka ut en trevare var man ska söka vidare?
<Barre> söka vad?
<Coffe> Barre, HeMan  lunch snart ?
<Barre> Coffe: låter trevligt
<Heffa> kör ubuntu 10.10 på min hp laptop, när den varit i vilo läge så ökar pingen hela tiden till över 1000 ms för att sedan börja om vid 1 ms
<Heffa> kör trådlöst mot en ruckus router
<Heffa> startar jag om datorn så lägger sig pingen på 1 ms konstant
<Heffa> kaffe låter bra
<larsemil> Coffe: Barre i maj kommer jag vara i sthlm en del! då blire lunch!
<Coffe> larsemil,  nice :)
<Barre> larsemil: trevligt :)
 * Barre undrar var jag jobbar när larsemil kommer till sthlm
<larsemil> Barre: intervju idag?
<Barre> larsemil: nope.. igår, imorgon, torsdag och fredag
<larsemil> very fuckin nice indeed
<Barre> det är spännande..
<larsemil> det tror ajg det
<Barre> md0[raid1]: 77152064 blocks [2/1] [U_]    :'(
<larsemil> disk som pajat?
<Barre> mmm
<larsemil> tråkigt
<Barre> mycket
<larsemil> privat disk?
<Barre> nej, det är det inte. men det innebär merjobb, vilket är SKIT tråkigt :)
<Barre> s/T t/Tt/
<larsemil> är väl jätteroligt att byta diskar. ;)
<Kim^J> Usch nej.
<Barre> jag vill hellre sitta och slipa på mitt bashscript för admin av mitt mailsystem..
<Kim^J> Byta diskar i RAID... Buhhäh
<Kim^J> Jag hoppar hellre fallskärm än byter hårddisk i RAID...
<larsemil> Kim^J: en raid1 är väl ganska okej att byta i. :)
<Kim^J> Jag bytte i en RAID10... Det tog helgen att återställa... :|
<larsemil> mycket data då?
<Kim^J> 4x1TB
<Barre> :O USB1?
<Kim^J> Fast det jobbigaste var att Intel managern strulade som fan.
<Kim^J> Barre: SATA
<Barre> det var ju inte klokt vilken tid det tog... tyngt belastat system antar jag..
<realubot> Vad är problemet med ipv6/ipv4?
<delhage> ipv4 är slut
<Barre> ipv4 adresserna räcker inte till och ipv6 är inte bakåtkompatibelt med ipv4. Tjänsterna byter inte till ipv6 förens användarna har ipv6, och användarna byter inte till ipv6 förens tjänsterna kör ipv6.. catch 22
<delhage> Barre, HeMan: ni uppskattar säkert detta:
<delhage> An IPv4 address space walks into a bar: "A strong CIDR, please. I'm exhausted."
<cHarNe2> -.-
<Barre> delhage: badadish
<backspace> Är det en ny "våg" av att nu ska det köras IPv6?
<backspace> Var några år sen sist sen det tjötades om det.
<Barre> har ju tjatats om det i 10 år
<backspace> Mja, men jag menar att det brukar komma någon gång per år då några användare sätter igång och tjatar lite extra om det och mailar ISPs osv.
<backspace> Ungefär lika återkommande som att Linux* ska få sitt intåg på skrivbordsdatorerna. =)
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/M3G7f.png "shipping data on SSD is now cheaper than using ISPs in Canada""
<kodein> var har folk fått den korkade idén om att ipv6 inte är bakåtkompatibelt?
<Barre> kodein: på vilket sätt är de kompatibla då?
<kodein> tja, ipv4-adresserna är ju en delmängd av ipv6, till att börja med
<Barre> kodein: hur kan jag från en ipv6 address accessa en ipv4?
<kodein> 2001:6b0:17:f0a0::b == 130.236.254.11
<Barre> men rent praktiskt på Internet? Finns det möjlighet att routa på det viset?
<kodein> ja?
<Barre> var det en fråga till mig? för jag vet inte, där av frågan?
<Barre> och åt andra hållet då? från ipv4 till ipv6?
<kodein> det är alltså en fråga om ipv4 är framåtkompatibelt nu?
<Barre> tänkte mest om det fanns en lösning för det med? anledningen till att jag frågar är för att jag inte vet...
<larsemil> fungerar det inte lite så här, hej jag är ett paket som ska till ip 2.2.2.2 och jag kommer till en router som råkar veta att den servern använder ipv6, så jag gör om det till ipv6 och skickar vidare paketet?
 * larsemil gissar vildt
<coobra> men hur är det med hårdvara
<coobra> klara all hårdvara ipv6  ?
<realubot> Barre: Aha. Det var ju kasst att ipv4 inte fungerar med ipv6.
<kodein> om du med hårdvara menar konsumentdret så är det nog inte "all hårdvara"
<kodein> men om du menar carrier-dret så är nog gissningen "jopp"
<vacum> hårdvaran i sig klarar det så länge det inte är speciella ASIC-grejer
<vacum> det är upp till mjukvaran för det mesta
<realubot> Man tycker ju att det borde vara så enkelt att man bara passar en etta eller nolla för att säga ipv4 eller ipv6. Varför är det så svårt?
<coobra> hmms
<realubot> Eller varför inte bara räkna siffrorna för att avgöra om det är ipv4 eller ipv6?
<larsemil> problemet är väl om det finns routrar som inte vet hur de ska hantera ipv6 alls
<realubot> Jag misstänker att gammal utrustning inte fattar att ipv6 innehåller mer än siffrorna som behövs för ipv4?
<larsemil> det är inte riktigt så enkelt att det bara handlar om vilka siffror som används, det är ett helt nytt protokoll
<realubot> Så att ip:t klipps av där ipv4 slutar och då skickas paketet åt skogen?
<realubot> larsemil: Jaha.
<Barre> kodein: nu har jag tok-googlat, och enligt alla sidor jag hittar (inklusive sidor på ietf.org) säger att ipv6 inte är kompatibelt med ipv4
<realubot> Vad är den stora fördelen med det nya ipv6-protokollet då om det inte barahandlar om antalet kombinationer?
<kodein> Barre: ipv4 är inte framåtkompatibelt, däremot är ipv6 bakåtkompatibelt.
<coobra> Barre:  man får ju tunnla som i dag
<kodein> coobra: nä, man kör ju native
<Barre> kodein: har du någon källa?
<Barre> Carolyn Duffy Marsan writes: "...leaders of the Internet Engineering Task Force (IETF) admitted that they didn't do a good enough job making sure native IPv6 devices and networks would be able to communicate with their IPv4-only counterparts when they designed the industry standard 13 years ago."
<Barre> "IPv6 proponents say the lack of mechanisms for bridging between IPv4 and IPv6 is the single, biggest reason that most ISPs and enterprises haven't deployed IPv6."
<larsemil> realubot: det handlar om antalet kombinationer. lite på samma sätt som att bara för att man kan räkna med det decimala räknesystemet så behöver man inte kunna räkna binärt eller hexadecimalt också. även om det finns folk som kan det
<TheG0blin> Hej alla glada! :) Är det någon som vet hur man startar en vm maskin via ssh?
<larsemil> TheG0blin: vilken hypervisor?
<larsemil> eller jaha
<larsemil> vm
<TheG0blin> Jag får upp en massa klagomål på att den inte hittar en Dsiplay
<TheG0blin> VMworkstation :)
<larsemil> TheG0blin: vmrum kanske?
<kodein> har workstation ens stöd för headless?
<TheG0blin> larsemil: Japp det är så man gör.
<larsemil> kodein: tveksamt
<TheG0blin> Kanske man kan lägga till display :0 eller liknande
<TheG0blin> Jag har ju x på maskinen men kan inte köra vnc från jobbet
<kodein> om du har x-tunnling på på din ssh-session ska det ju inte vara några större prblem
<TheG0blin> kodein: hmm jag skulle ju kunna byta port till 443. Borde ju fungera
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: har du ssh access?
<TheG0blin> cHarNe2: japp :)
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: isf skulle jag köra nx, absolut enklast
<kodein> varför skulle ett portbyte göra till eller från om du redan kan nå värden?
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: gör gnome gissar jag på? kommer gå hur smidigt som helt
<cHarNe2> s/gör/kör/
<TheG0blin> kodein: Jag tänkte att det går bättre att starta vm i x
<TheG0blin> Alltså vnc till 443 :)
<kodein> kan jag fresta med ett styck nxserver istället för att applicera samma udda designade hammare på alla problem?
<TheG0blin> Jag hänger inte med riktig :S vad är nx?
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=2247
<kodein> det är lite som vnc, men är vettigare och körs över ssh
<TheG0blin> cHarNe2: Tack ska kolla :)
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: gör så och skriv gärna sen hur du tycker att det funkar
<Barre> kodein: som jag förstår det så finns en draft på NAT64 för att kunna få ipv6 klienter att prata med ipv4 servrar. Men den är inte klar eller spikad.. så kan du inte hjälpa mig då? :) så slipper jag leta vidare, var hittar jag info om ipv6 bakåtkompabilitet med ipv4?
<kodein> Barre: jag skiter i vilket
<Barre> kodein: huh? vad menar du?
<kodein> att jag inte orkar bry mig längre
<kodein> hade jag brytt mig jättemycket hade jag nog suttit i nätgruppens korridor istället för mjukvarufolkets
<Barre> kodein: skall jag tolka det som att du inte vet till 100%?
<kodein> men ipv4-adresserna är fortfarande en delmängd i rymden av ipv6-adresser
<cHarNe2> kodein: skulle vilja sitta på ett sånt ställe med korridårer för olika typer av folk :)
<kodein> Barre: tolka det som att jag tröttnade på diskussionen för en halvtimme sen.
<TheG0blin> cHarNe2: Absolut! Jag ska bara ta lite snabblunch, så kör jag igång sedan :)
<kodein> cHarNe2: det är vettigt om folk som jobbar inom samma avdelning sitter nära varandra.
<TheG0blin> cHarNe2: Tack igen!
<cHarNe2> kodein: låter smart, och sedan vim på höger sida och emacs på vänster..
<Barre> kodein: vilken diskussion? du kom med ett påstående som var nytt för mig, jag såg en chans att lära mig något nytt men du tiger, det tycker jag var tråkigt bara..
<kodein> därför har t.ex. vi som jobbar med utveckling och förvaltning en hel korridor med lite spill, nätfolket har en halv korridor eller så, sedan har de lustiga windowsmänniskorna en korridor, support en korridor
<kodein> Barre: ok. tråkigt :(((((((((((((((
<kodein> Barre: men det är ju bra att du hugger till när jag UPPENBARLIGEN HAR HELT JÄVLA TOKFEL OCH SEDAN INTE BRYR MIG
<larsemil> kodein: nu tycker jag du överreagerar lite
<cHarNe2> kodein: fan vad sweet, sånt ställe  skulle jagvilja jobba på :)
<Barre> kodein: nu är du bara dum
<kodein> :(((((((((((88
 * Philip5 rensar i datorgarderoben och funderar på om det ens är lönt att spara på en gammal pentium I som är överklockad till 90 mhz?!?! :O
<kodein> om den har nån sorts affektionsvärde, kanske
<Philip5> det är ju det
<Philip5> men bara lite och så är det ju det där med "det är synd att kasta"
<Norrland_jr> Philip5: kommer du använda den nått mer?
<amelia> Philip5: spara den i en hylla någonstans.
<Philip5> kastar en gammal 486a
<kodein> dörrstopp
<Philip5> amelia: jo det är vad jag gjort så den får kanske stå kvar
<amelia> :)
<Philip5> rätt som det är så är den kanske antik :D
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Norrland_jr> ligger några gamla Pentium Pro cpu'er hemma hos farsan. De ser lite småhäftiga ut
<Philip5> amelia: men den kommer nog aldrig bli lika sexig som en gammal alpha
<amelia> Philip5: hehe
<Philip5> vax-nostalgia
<Hodji> hej hej alla!
<Philip5> hej hej
<Hodji> någon som kan tala om för mig om eller vilket program som ligger närmast winrar i ubuntu
<amelia> Hodji: rar och unrar. kanske finns något grafiskt gui också, men det känner jag inte till. :(
<larsemil> är det inte så att om man har unrar installerat så fungerar vanliga standarduppackaren sen?
<amelia> det kan vara så.
<Hodji> som sagt, är helt grön på linux/Ubuntu. Det är därför jag ställer så dumma frågor.
<Hodji> finns det någon snabb knapp till utforskaren a'la windows? Typ win-knappen + E
<backspace> Finns väl inga dumma frågor.
<backspace> Bara dumma svar.
<backspace> Som det så fint brukar heta. =)
<Hodji> hehe
<Hodji> det är sååå mycket att lära sig nu
<larsemil> därför vi finns här
<Hodji> nu j*vlar...nu kan ja packa upp!
<Hodji> yay! :-D
<Norrland_jr> hm, p7zip tar väl ändå endel olika format?
<Hodji> är det några som helst problem att sätta igång min D:/ disk som jag annars sparar mina filer på i windows här i linux eller kan det bli galet då?
<larsemil> Hodji: om du går in i filhanteraren borde disken dyka upp till vänster så du kan gå in på den
<Norrland_jr> Hodji: som larsemil sa, en XXGB enhet/device till vänster. Som om du klickar på den monteras i linux så du kan använda den
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan ställa in Keyboard Shortcuts så att Hemkatalogen öppnas på SuperKey+H eller vad du nu föredrar.
<realubot> Hodji: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<realubot> Hodji: Det finns redan ett alternativ för att öppna Hemkatalogen så du behöver inte lägga till ett. Klicka bara på alternativet och tryck dom tangenter du vill ha för att öppna "utfroskaren".
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Hodji: Och jag tror att larsemil har rätt. Om dun installerar unrar så kommer Ubutnus vanliga uppackningsprogram att fixa rar-filer (tror jag).
<Hodji> det stämmer
<realubot> Hodji: SuperKey = Windowstangenten
<Hodji> funkade inte innan
<Hodji> sen drog jag ner unrar
<Hodji> nu funkar det
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, se där.
<Hodji> kör ni alla med Pidgin för att köra IRC?
<realubot> Hodji: Jag rekommenderar att du installerar VLC ovh gnome-mplayer. Det är två bra videospelare.
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install vlc && sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<realubot> Hodji: Jag använder programmet Issi för IRC. Pidgin använder jag bara till chatt.
<realubot> *vanlig chatt
<Norrland_jr> Hodji: irssi för irc, Pidgin för msn osv. X-Chat är annars ett vettigt program för att irca :)'
<Hodji> 403  Forbidden [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<Hodji> Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 130.239.18.173 80]
<Hodji> E: Vissa arkiv kunte inte hämtas. Prova att köra "apt-get update" eller med --fix-missing.
<realubot> Hodji: Jag rekommenderar Irssi eller Xchat. Det är två populära IRC-klienter.
<Hodji> ska jag köra en update?
<realubot> Hodji: Ja, men det gjorde du ju igår...
<realubot> Hodji: Men sure, testa: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Hodji: Och försök igen sen.
<realubot> Hodji: Hm, har du Programcentralen uppe?
<Hodji> nix
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan inte använda apt-get om du samtidigt håller på och uppdaterar systemet med Update Manager eller iom du installerar med Programcentralen.
<Hodji> ska jag testa med att reboota?
<realubot> Hodji: Tja, skadar ju inte. Men det borde inte vara felet. Prova.
<Hodji> brb
<backspace> Oj, det utvecklar tydligen "BitchX2".
<backspace> Höhö
<backspace> Det var inte igår man använde den klienten.
<kodein> som väntat så annulerade cdon de beställningar på 250-kronorshårddiskarna ;)
<kodein> (som ju var uppe för diskussion här för nån dag sen)
<larsemil> jo jag såg det
<kodein> så nu går du miste om att göra dig en hacka genom att sälja vidare de där 50 diskarna du beställde ;)
<Hodji> hej igen
<realubot> Hodji: Haj.
<Hodji> kan du skriva kommandot igen för vlc
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install vlc
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install <paket> är kommandot. Byt ut <paket> mot programmets namn.
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<realubot> För att installera gnome-mplayer t.ex.
<backspace> Varför inte använda den där GUI-grejen?
<backspace> Synaptics?
<realubot> Tänk på att paketets namn inte alltid stämmer exakt med programmets namn.
<realubot> Programcentralen.
<maxjezy> backspace, lika bra att lära sig båda metoderna
<realubot> Hodji: Du kan installera genom Programhanterare/programcentralen eller vad det heter.
<maxjezy> och att lära sig terminalen snabbt är guld
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, håller med.
<realubot> Jag använder ALDRIG Programcentralen.
<backspace> maxjezy: Tja, du har väl kanske rätt.
<Hodji> sudo apt-get install X-chat ??
<larsemil> x-chat
<realubot> xchat va?
<realubot> Aha, ok. x-chat
<larsemil> xchat
<larsemil> :D
<realubot> Hodji: Paketnamnen har alltid små bokstäver.
<larsemil> Hodji: tab är din vän. xc<tryck tab>
<Hodji> nästan rätt
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install xchat
<maxjezy> is the way to go
<kodein> jag vill ha en applet i panelen för att se mängd ledigt minne. finns det nåt sånt?
<realubot> Hodji: sudo apt-get install xchat
<realubot> Hodji: Så är den rätta raden.
<kodein> hmm, system monitor kan visst om man petar på inställningarna...
<realubot> kodein: Add to panel -> Sysstem Monitor och i instyällningarna går det att bocka i memory.
<realubot> kodein: Oj.
<kodein> realubot: se 12:49 < kodein> hmm, system monitor kan visst om man petar på inställningarna...
<Hodji> sudo för att få rättighet apt= app= program get= i detta fall hämta install= installera...säger sig själv och sedan xchat= programets namn
<realubot> kodein: Mhm. Du kan själv ju.'
<HeMan> nån som kör fscache "mellan" en snurrdisk och en SSD?
<realubot> Hodji: Ja, exakt.
<kodein> nu ska man bara orka be om lite mer ram i burken också
<kodein> så man kan ha sqldeveloper och ett par terminaler igång samtidigt
<Hodji> nu börjar jag fatta innebörden i kommandonet
<realubot> Hodji: Ja. Det är logiskt när man har fattat galoppen.
<realubot> Hodji: sudo används framför alla kommandon när kommandot ska köras med administratörsrättigheter.
<realubot> Hodji: Använd bara sudo när du verkligen måste.
<realubot> Hodji: Risken finns att du sabbar ditt system om du härjar hej vilt med sudo framför kommandon.
<Hodji> irc.freenode.net var det va?
<realubot> .org?
<realubot> Eller?
<realubot> irc.freenode.org?
<tobier> Hodji: ja
<realubot> Jag kör med irc.freenode.org.
<realubot> kärt barn har många namn kanske...
<tobier> realubot: troligen ja
<kodein> bränt barn skyr elden, som man säger
<Hodji^> nu så
<Hodji> så
<Hodji> då ska vi se sa blinda sara
<HeMan> ...och tog sin yxa och såg
<Hodji> justerar färgerna i Xchat
<larsemil> HeMan: rimshot!
<larsemil> Hodji: man gör bäst att inte börja med ordvitsar med HeMan och barre i närheten... man kan tro man är i gbg efter ett tag.
<Hodji> haha okey
<Hodji> menar du att de är ordvitsar slaktare?!
<larsemil> snarare ordvitsarmästare. även om jag inte vet om det är positivt eller negativt.
<Hodji> men nu då
<Hodji> min disk är nu igång oxå
<LARSEMIL> mycket bättre
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kim^J> Du bytte färg :(
<Kim^J> Förstår dock inte varför bamsefar och amelia har samma färg...
<Hodji> för att dom kan
<Hodji> tihi
<amelia> Kim^J: för att vi hör ihop. :)
<larsemil> amelia: haha på min dator är det du och Kim^J som har samma färg så..
<amelia> larsemil: dåligt. :(
<amelia> hos mig har alla samma färg.
<Kim^J> larsemil: Haha :P
<Kim^J> amelia: Bah! :p
<amelia> eller avsaknad av färg kanske. alla är svarta.
 * amelia hatar färger... 
<amelia> svart och vitt ska det vara.
<Kim^J> :P
<Kim^J> Färgglatt ska det vara! =)
<amelia> vita terminaler emd svart text.
<cHarNe2> har ni färger? mest här är antingen vitt eller svart :(
<Kim^J> Svart terminal med vit text.
<Hodji> Kim^J:  så är min XChat nu
<Hodji> hur får jag min 1TB disk att visa sig här i Ubuntu nu då?
<Kim^J> Mounta den
<Hodji> how?
<Barre> amelia: invert på det så har du rätt :P
<Hodji> hittar den med diskverktyget
<Hodji> men jag vet inte vad jag skall göra med den
<amelia> Barre: nejdå
<amelia> Barre: är jag och de riktigt gamla unix-rävarna som kör vit bakgrund och svart text.
<larsemil> får man ont i ögonen av ju
<HeMan> huh, är det inte grönt på svart som storfräsarna kör i sina terminaler?
<zChris> Även storfräsarna hade sina preferenser
<Barre> amelia: jo, och för ett tag sen körde vi bilarna på vänster sida, kör du på vänster sida idag så gör du som "de gamla" rävarna.. men det är fortfarande fel ;P
<realubot> Hodji: Är det en extern hdd?
<kodein> mitt interface ser ut som irix gör i jurassic park.
<kodein> det är så man vet att det är unix.
 * HeMan kollar till zSeries-killarna
<HeMan> jepp, grönt på svart
<Hodji> intern 3.5" sata
<brorjonas> irix :D
<realubot> Hodji: Plugga in hdd:n och öppna Nautilus (utforskaren) och klicka på disken i listan till vänster.
<HeMan> X3270 för den invigde
<amelia> Hodji: men de kör väl ändå inte unix. de kör väl z/OS
<HeMan> amelia: storfräsare som storfräsare, grönt på svart är det!
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<Hodji> matrix
<amelia> HeMan: nej, det är ju skillnad. de har ju sån 5250 green screen, den måste ju vara svart och grön..
<amelia> hörs ju på namnet, hallå..
<Hodji> realubot, har inte Nautilus
<HeMan> hade för övrigt en lång diskussion med stordator-killarna om IB
<brorjonas> Jag har ungefär färgen som är i nya tron. Det är häftigt. Mycket bitches på det.
<HeMan> mycket intressant!
<Hodji> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<amelia> HeMan: säg till dem att jag ska få komma och leka med dem en vecka på min semester istället.
<HeMan> amelia: dom har precis pirrat ut en Z9, den skulle du ju kommit och norpat
<amelia> HeMan: VA?!
<amelia> HeMan: hur stor är den?
<amelia> HeMan: är det försent?
<HeMan> amelia: det var nog ett inbyte för Z10'an så jag tror inte det var aktuellt alls
<amelia> :(
<amelia> HeMan: men du kan väl iaf fråga om jag får komma och titta på när de jobbar en vecka?
<HeMan> amelia: det är för övrigt ett rätt högt "skåp"
<HeMan> amelia: kan kolla om dom vill ha en sommarjobbare
<amelia> HeMan: jag måste ju jobba som alla andra i sommar, men en vecka "praktik" vore inte dumt. alldeles gratis och de får miljoner dumma frågor på köpet.
<HeMan> amelia: jag kollar nästa sväng jag pratar med dom
<amelia> HeMan: cool. :)
<kodein> vore fint att ha ett sommarjobb på semestern :)
 * larsemil vill göra sån praktik hos bamsefar och hos barre och hos delhage och hos amelia.
<amelia> HeMan: jag kan nöja mig med en dag också, jag är så glad för så lite... vill ju bara lära mig lite.
<bamsefar> larsemil: What?
<realubot> Hodji: Nautilus är får du upp genom att öppna Hemkatalogen.
<realubot> Hodji: I Ubuntus meny under Platser.
<realubot> Hodji: Eller så lägger du in en Keyboard Shortcut så att Hemkatalogen öppnas på SuperKey+H.
<HeMan> *smiff* larsemil vill inte göra praktik hos mig... :(
<Hodji> det står inte vad den heter, men detta är du nautilus
<larsemil> HeMan: jo såklart!
<larsemil> HeMan: jättegärna!
<Hodji> då*
 * larsemil klappar HeMan på huvudet
 * amelia skulle inte rekommendera att göra praktik hos henne..
<realubot> Hodji: Jag tror den heter Filbläddraren.
<amelia> ..har jag något att göra har jag inte tid med en praktikant och har jag inget att göra har inte praktikanten det heller.
<Hodji> är inne o kollar där nu
<realubot> Hodji: Kolla till vänster? Ser du en hårddisk där?
<realubot> Hodji: Där ska din andra disk ligga.
<HeMan> nu blir det stenhårt bittorrent!
<Hodji> nix
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, då kanske den inte ärm monterad då.
<Hodji> ser bara annat skit där
<HeMan> Rocks använder det för att distribuera rpm'erna under installationen
<realubot> Hodji: Vad får du för resultat om du kör kommandot: df -h
<HeMan> så man kan dra om några tusen maskiner utan att mastern går på knäna
<larsemil> amelia: släpp in mig i hallen och jag kan gå runt där och titta en vecka. tar med varma kläder
<amelia> larsemil: tro mig, så roliga är de inte..
<Hodji> Filsystem            Storlek Anvnt Tillg Anv% Monterat på
<Hodji> /dev/sdb1             282G  8,2G  260G   4% /
<Hodji> none                  3,4G  300K  3,4G   1% /dev
<Hodji> none                  3,4G  248K  3,4G   1% /dev/shm
<Hodji> none                  3,4G   92K  3,4G   1% /var/run
<Hodji> none                  3,4G     0  3,4G   0% /var/lock
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, och om du kör: ls -l /dev/sd*
<Hodji> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  0 2011-02-01 12:40 /dev/sda
<Hodji> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8,  1 2011-02-01 12:40 /dev/sda1
<Hodji> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2011-02-01 12:40 /dev/sdb
<Hodji> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2011-02-01 12:40 /dev/sdb1
<Hodji> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 18 2011-02-01 12:40 /dev/sdb2
<Hodji> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 21 2011-02-01 12:40 /dev/sdb5
<Hodji> snart får jag spö av op att jag ctrl- v här i chaten
<amelia> Hodji: minst, så passa dig.. eller använd åtminstone pastebin
<amelia> :)
<amelia> Hodji: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> Hodji: Ja, det ser ju ut som om sda är din interna hdd som inte är monterad.
<Barre> !paste | Hodji
<ubot2> Hodji: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<kodein> ehh, wat
<kodein> "sda" ska normalt inte monteras
<kodein> sdaX där X är en nuffra, däremot...
<realubot> Hodji: På sdb1 ligger ditt filsystem så sdb är hårddisken du använder nu. Men det finns ju en sda-disk också. Det är nog din interna. Det ser ut som om Ubutu ser disken men den är inte monterad då.
<realubot> sda1 då.
<realubot> Tja, hur gör man det i Terminalen?
<realubot> mkdir /media/internal_hdd
<realubot> mount /dev/sda1 /media/internal_hdd
<realubot> eller?
<zChris> BRACE YOURSELF! Det är snart 1337!
<Hodji> rena grekiskan för mig detta! =/
<Hodji> mkdir makedirectory
<Norrland_jr> Hodji: det är n'ästan som när du mappar nätverksenheter i windows
<Hodji> mkey
<Norrland_jr> mount /källa /destination
<Hodji> ah
<Norrland_jr>  /dev/sda1 är källan
<Hodji> och första han skrev...då gjorde han sökvägen med mdir och sen namnet
<Hodji> 1337
<Norrland_jr> Hodji: du får först skapa en mapp där du kan montera till
<Norrland_jr> därav mkdir /media/internal_hdd
<Hodji> åtkomst nekas
<Norrland_jr> kör "sudo mkdir /media/internal_disk
<realubot> Hodji: sudo mkdir /media/internal_hdd
<Hodji> done
<realubot> Hodji: mount /dev/sda1 /media/internal_hdd
<Hodji> o sen mount /dev/sda1 /media/internal_hdd
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Hodji: Därefter kollar du i Nautilus (Filbläddraren).
<Hodji> mount: endast root kan göra det
<larsemil> sudo före
<realubot> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/internal_hdd
<hume> hej... hur kollar jag i ubuntu exakt vad det är för RAM-minne jag har? Behöver köpa nytt
<Hodji> yay!
<Hodji> det fungerar!!
<realubot> hume: free -m
 * Hodji är super glad
<realubot> hume: Sorry, läste fel.
<hume> realubot, well.. jag menar mer vad det är för typ....
<realubot> hume: Du kollar med dmesg, tror jag.
<Hodji> ta ur ett och läsa på klisterlappen?
<realubot> hume: Eller så installerar du programmet hardinfo
<realubot> Och kör sen: sudo hardinfo -html > specs.html
<realubot> och öppnar filen specs.html i Firefox.
<realubot> Eller om det är hardinfo --html. :S
<hume> unrecognized arguemnts....
<realubot> hume: sudo lshw -C memory
<Barre> hume: sudo lshw -class memory
<realubot> hume: Det kanske fungerar.
<Barre> ahh.. realubot va snabbare
<hume> ah... DIMM DDR 800 MHz, det är det jag behöver, eller hur?
<realubot> Hodji: Du fick upp disken? Det går att lägga till så den automonteras men det får någon annan hjälpa dig med. Jag har inte koll på alla parametrar.
<realubot> Hodji: Ja.
<realubot> Vad har du för dator? Det är inte fel att google specifikationerna om du har datormodellen?
<realubot> *googla
<realubot> hume: Det var dig jag sa ja till.
<hume> realubot, jag?
<realubot> hume: Vad är det för dator? Märke och Modellnr?
<hume> ok... det är ett hemmabygge... men orkar inte leta upp specsen till moderkortet
<realubot> hume: Ok.
<hume> ligger långt nere i källaren
<Barre> win 10
<realubot> hume: Finns säkert på nätet om du bara vet vilket moderkort du har.
<hume> ja.... hur tar jag reda på det...?
<hume> uname nåt?
<delhage> larsemil: vad för praktik vill du göra hos mig? Jag tror du kommer bli väldigt besviken...
<Hodji> realubot, ja det fungerar
<realubot> hume: sudo lshw, tror jag.
<realubot> hume: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, bra.
<Hodji> testade just en gamal indiana jones film om den fungerade
<Hodji> men som det är just nu så måste jag mounta den själv efter varje reboot?
<realubot> hume: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<realubot> hume: Sen öppnar du hardware.html i Firefox.
<realubot> hume: Där någonstans ska du hitta moderkortet.
<realubot> Hodji: Nej, men då tror jag att du måste ändra i filen /etc/fstab och jag vet inte vilka parametrar du ska ha.
<hume> realubot, tack
<realubot> Hodji: Lägger du till disken rätt i fstab-filen så automonterad disken. Det gäller att ha rätt "variabler" bara.
<Hodji> aha
<Hodji> ska kolla med min polare om han vet detta
<realubot> Hodji: Du får fråga någon som vet här i kanalen.
<HeMan> funkar det inte köra nfs-exporteringar av btrfs-filsystem?
<larsemil> delhage: beror väl vilken kurs du gör den veckan. :D
<larsemil> HeMan: vad kommer du upp i för hastigheter?
<larsemil> HeMan: och varför så besatt av nfs när det finns iscsi? är inte det att föredra? eller är jag helt ute och cyklar?
<HeMan> larsemil: du måste ju ha ett filsystem ovanpå iscsi
<kodein> iSCSI = fattigmans-FC? ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: och oavsett hur man gör så blir det lite besvärligt med 200 noder
<HeMan> larsemil: så då känns det bättre att göra det på enklaste sätt med bara en NFS-server
<HeMan> kodein: exakt
<kodein> gluster och liknande fs är inget alternativ då?
<HeMan> kodein: jo, men i det fall jag håller på med nu så är det bara en interimslösning tills vi har ett riktigt storage på plats
<kodein> ah
<delhage> larsemil: ha
<Barre> larsemil: iSCSI är block-access, NFS är filaccess.
<larsemil> kodein: Men iscsi börjar ju bli mer och mer poppis
<realubot> Hur ångrar man ett sånt här kommando i Irssi: NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg NickServ IDENTIFY password;wait 2000" OTFC
<HeMan> precis, och det är fil-access jag är ute efter nu
<realubot> Jag ska ju inte ha OTFC
<larsemil> dåså
<realubot> utan freenode.
<kodein> larsemil: ja, antagligen för att man slipper bygga ett fibernät enkom för det...
<realubot> *OFTC
<HeMan> men btrfs-nfs-frågan var för att jag inte kört igång idmap (för nfs v4) och då gick det inte montera
<HeMan> nyare Ubuntu kör nfs4 i första hand
<kodein> eller tja, det samsas väl iaf bättre med befintlig arkitektur än vad fc gör
<HeMan> eller så kör man SRP!
<HeMan> (SCSI RDMA Protocol)
<kodein> ja, visst, idealfallet så
<realubot> Varför händer inget när jag kör: /SERVER ADD -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.org 6667 password
<realubot> Jag vill ju att min användare ska identifieras automatiskt när jag loggar in.
<realubot> *ansluter till freenode.
<kodein> "inget" i statusfönstret?
<realubot> .irssi/config ändras inte.
<kodein> nä? för det ändras ju inte förrns du kär /save
<kodein> kör even
<realubot> 14:09 -!- Irssi: Server irc.freenode.org saved
<realubot> Så står det.
<kodein> ja?
<kodein> men config ändras inte förrän du kör /save
<realubot> Ok, /save var det magiska ordet.
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> i brist på /please, iaf
<realubot> Hur undo:ar jag: NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg NickServ IDENTIFY password;wait 2000" freenode
<kodein> /network remove
<kodein> /help <kommando> blir mitt nästa råd
<larsemil> vad heter den där lilla smidiga rdp klienten...
<realubot> Jaha. Då får vi se om det fungerar.
<kodein> när blev han unbannad, förresten?
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<realubot> Varför ska man använda Irssi över SSL? Är det om man sitter på ett oskyddat nätverk?
<HeMan> larsemil: rdesktop?
<vs-hs> realubot: SSL? xD
<vs-hs> realubot: Man kör irssi på ett shell och sshar till ofc.
<kodein> jag kopplar upp med ssl om servern stöder det
<realubot> vs-hs: Jo, men finns ju en inställning för SSL.
<kodein> vs-hs: nu är det alltså inte luser -> irssi som var frågan, utan irssi -> ircserver
<vs-hs> aha
<realubot> Mhm, det är sant.
<vs-hs> mjo man vill ju helst köra SSL :P
<kodein> en av servrarna jag idlar på stöder enbart ssl
<realubot> vs-hs: Jo, men vad innebär det att inte köra SSL när man auto-identifierar sitt nick?
<kodein> så där är man så illa tvungen :)
<kodein> realubot: att jag kan sniffa ditt lösenord, förstås.
<realubot> kodein: Jo, frågan är om du kan det?
<kodein> precis som jag kan sniffa det när du inte autoidentifierar dig också
<kodein> realubot: om jag sitter mellan din klient och servern så.
<realubot> kodein: Ja, men det förutsätter väl att du hookat upp på linan?
<realubot> Typ att jag sitter på ett oskyddat nätverk på stan eller något?
<kodein> t.ex.
<kodein> eller att vi sitter på samma lan nånstans och jag arpförgiftat dig
<realubot> kodein: Kan du sniffa mig om jag sitter på min fasta lina då?
<kodein> om jag också sitter där, ja
<kodein> eller om jag sitter mellan dig och servern, som sagt
<realubot> kodein: Hur sätter du dig på vägen då? Om jag använder fast lina hemma?
<kodein> t.ex. om jag pratar snällt med switchen din fasta lina pratar med
<kodein> eller den efter
<kodein> eller den efter den
<kodein> et.c.
<realubot> Det låter allvarligt för om det går att placera sig mellan mig och servern så borde vem som helst kunna sniffa vem som helst.
<realubot> kodein: Pratar snällt med?
<kodein> ja, om jag skulle komma åt management på den, t.ex.
<realubot> kodein: Hur gör du det då?
<kodein> då kan man få all trafik replikerad till en port jag kopplar in min sniffardator på t.ex.
<realubot> kodein: Ja, det låter ju allvarligt.
<realubot> switcharna borde ju vara hårdbevakade.
<kodein> nu ska ju sån hårdvara helst vara hyfsat skyddad från klåfingriga människor
<kodein> men t.ex. i hyreshus så kan de ju sitta halvt exponerade i ett skåp i trapphuset t.ex.
<kodein> men om SSL finns så ska man ju nyttja det ;)
<larsemil> HeMan: tsclient!
<realubot> kodein: Jo.
<HeMan> larsemil: ah!
<realubot> Ett trapphus är ju en sak. Men att sniffa typ ett helt område är ju en annan sak.
<realubot> Komma åt Göteborgs-switchen, typ.
<realubot> Det hade varti allvarligt om någon sniffade halva stan.
<kodein> det skulle ju krävas nån sorts myndighet för det ju
<HeMan> realubot: typ, jag vet inte, FRA kanske?
<kodein> typ FOI
<realubot> HeMan: Ja.
<larsemil> jag har skrivit en bat-fil som gör det också
<HeMan> som aaaaldrig skulle skicka infot till nån!
<realubot> Hur är det med kryptering av Pidgin och Live Messenger på Windows över msnp?
<vs-hs> realubot: filmjölk
<kodein> OTR
<realubot> Fungerar det eller fungerar krypteringen bara mellan Pidgin <-> Pidgin?
<Hodji> realubot, nu har jag auto mount på interna disken! =)
<realubot> kodein: Jo, men den som kör Live Messenger måste ju också ha något?
<kodein> OTR
<realubot> Hodji: Ok, nice.
<realubot> kodein: Ok.
<kodein> om det finns nåt annat känner jag inte till det, de jag känner som bryr sig har jabber och där pratar vi krypterat med våra gpg-nycklar (som vi förstås har korssignerat in person)
<HeMan> kodein: kör ni med subnycklar som ni invaliderar efter ett tag med?
<kodein> HeMan: njä, inte alla iaf
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/opinion/brannpunkt/makthavarnas-iver-att-kontrollera-natet_5904951.svd
<HeMan> det finns krafter som jobbar för att göra det olagligt för privatpersoner att kryptera
<Hodji> tycker de inkränker på intregiteten med alla nya it lagar de vill införa
<larsemil> det tycker jag är bra
<kodein> civil olydnad har jag hört är en hit i kairo
<yeager> jabber med otr?
<Hodji> allmän fråga....vad tycker ni om XBMC?
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.366240/cdon-i-hetluften-efter-prisfel
<zChris> :)
<HeMan> Hodji: helt ok
<antii> Hodji: bäst.
<kodein> yeager: nä, jabber med gpg
<realubot> Hodji: Snyggt men onödigt om man inte har en multimediadator ansluten till en TV.
<Hodji> har datorn mot en tv
<Hodji> polaren rekomenderade denna
<realubot> Då är det snyggt men det "saknas" stöd för TV-kort i XBMC.
<HeMan> Hodji: jag har kört lite MythTV och den är riktigt bra för att spela in program eftersom den kan klippa bort reklam automatiskt
<HeMan> Hodji: om du inte vill sätta upp en MythTV-lösning rekommenderar jag tv-headend för att komma åt TV-kortet
<HeMan> Hodji: tv-headend för att "exportera" datat till XBMC
<realubot> HeMan: En bra sak med XBMC är att gränssnittet är skalbart så bilden fyller hela skärmen.
<HeMan> realubot: jo, det är det iofs på MythTV med
<realubot> HeMan: Det är det säkert, men jag jämför med Ubuntus skrivbord som inte är så lätt att skala om inte nvidia-settings eller vad det heter har stöd för det.
<yeager> boxee ffs!
<yeager> om man gillar xbmc
<realubot> yeager: Hur hänger Boxee ihop med XBMC?
<yeager> realubot, boxee bygger på xbmc
<realubot> Trobergs artikel var ganska bra.
<realubot> yeager: Aha, det visste jag inte.
<realubot> Kräver Boxee något abonnemang eller nåt?
<realubot> Hodji: Du använder Xubuntu eller?
<yeager> realubot, nix
<realubot> yeager: Ok.
<Hodji> nope Ubuntu
<realubot> Hodji: Ok. du kan installera XBMC i Ubuntu och testa det.
<realubot> Det är bara att installera rakt av.
<Hodji> tänkte det
<realubot> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Hodji> håller på just nu
<Hodji> se om den är så bra som polaren säger
<realubot> Hodji: Det finns någon tangentbordskombination för att hoppa ur fullscreen i XNMC men jag kommer inte ihåg den.
<realubot> Hodji: Lite jobbigt att behöva stänga ner XBMC för att komma åt skrivbordet annars.
<Hodji> det är mest för att köra fimer från disken när man sitter i V-rummet
<Hodji> + att min sambo skall hitta lätt vid senare tillfälle
<HeMan> min 4-åring navigerar runt rätt bra själv i XBMC
<johanbr_> domedagen kommer närmare... "Only five unallocated unicast IPv4 /8s remain."
<johanbr_> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.org.operators.nanog/85947
<Barre> de fem A-näten som är kvar kommer delas ut, en till varje rir. M.a.o. så är de redan slut, eftersom de inte finns några kvar att ansöka. (de är redan bokade, och kan inte delas ut)
<Barre> http://www.iis.se/pressmeddelanden/nu-ar-ipv4-adresserna-slut
<HeMan> så nu kan det börja dyka upp maskiner som är ipv6-only
<HeMan> ring och jaga eran ISP!
<Norrland_jr> :)
<HeMan> jag har jagat BBB i två år, har inte fått speciellt mycke tillbaka, men jag fortsätter
<Hodji> så där ja
<Hodji> ska starta om för att se om jag får igång tv'n
<johanbr_> min hemma-ISP verkar ha IPv6 i backbone iaf, men vet inte om man kan få deras dhcp-server att dela ut en v6-adress,,, kanske borde experimentera lite när jag kommer hem
<phnom> Jag har ett litet problem, för varje gång jag sätter datorn i suspend så tar det längre och längre tid för den att "somna", nvidia g210m. Någon som vet vad det kan bero på?
<johanbr_> syns nåt i loggarna precis innan den somnar?
<phnom> johanbr_: Ser inte ut som att det är något konstigt i pm-suspend.log iaf
<johanbr_> nåt i syslog?
<realubot> larsemil: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.366240/cdon-i-hetluften-efter-prisfel
<phnom> johanbr_: Ja, det syns att det blir lite fel i syslog "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [Xorg:1461]" bland annat, och sen "Xorg tainted"
<johanbr_> låter mer som CPU-problem än nåt med GPU
<johanbr_> är det en laptop?
<phnom> johanbr_: Jepp, Asus UL30VT
<johanbr_> vilken version av kärnan är det?
<johanbr_> uname -a
<phnom> 2.6.35-25-generic
<johanbr_> hmm... enda rekommendationerna jag har är att prova en nyare kärna, eller se om det finns en bios-uppdatering
<Norrland_jr> phnom: kolla denna
<Norrland_jr> http://wiki.daviddarts.com/Ubuntu_Maverick_on_the_Asus_UL30VT
<tobier> phnom: jag hade nån fix för suspend på min Acer, kan kolla vad det va. man la till nåt i grub-linen för den kärna man bootade
<phnom> Norrland_jr: Tack, men har redan fixat det, den går ner i suspend men det tar bara lite extra tid.
<phnom> tobier: Samma problem som jag har?
<Norrland_jr> phnom: ah okey
<tobier> phnom: öh nej, jag läste lite slarvigt
<tobier> phnom: mitt var att den inte vaknade :)
<phnom> johanbr_: Finns det något sätt att uppdatera kerneln utan att kompilera? Har redan alla unsupported updates och såna repos enablade.
<johanbr_> phnom, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc2-maverick/
<phnom> johanbr_: Tack :)
<johanbr_> phnom, blev det bättre?
<cHarNe2> TheG0blin: hur gick det?
<lowbowz> Va' ä' en kundstock?
<R2D21> lowbowz, Din databas med företagets kunder.
<lowbowz> Mysko namn.
<lowbowz> Eller term.
<lowbowz> Borde heta "kundbas"?
<lowbowz> Aldrig hört "kundstock" före idag...
<R2D21> lowbowz, Det kommer från väskedängarna sk utesäljare/konsulter. Man tar med sig sin "kundstock" till nästa företag när man börjar där.
<R2D21> lowbowz, Orderstock...
<Barre> utan att veta om det är den korrekta definitionen eller inte så använder vi både kundbas och kundstock hos oss, kundbas = samtliga kunder och potentiella kunder (prospects och oppertunities), kundstock = faktiska kunder som gör affärer med oss.. men som sagt, så använder vi dem
<R2D21> Barre, Låter lågiskt ja.
<R2D21> Då ska man söka jobb. Kul att kunna lägga till linux/Ubuntu kunskaperna till sina meriter.
<amelia> :)
<amelia> då har du nog alla chanser i världen, söks massa linux/unix folk..
<lowbowz> R2D21: Förstod inte riktigt varför "stock" är relevant. :/
<lowbowz> Alltså ordet i sig.
<lowbowz> Förstår att det används, men inte varför just "stock".
<R2D21> amelia, Teknisk support till Säljkåren. Vet bara inte hur jag ska lägg upp ansökan. Har ju bara jobbat på två företag innan.
<lowbowz> "Anställ mig eller annars så tänker jag leva på bidrag resten av livet som du delvis får betala."
<R2D21> lowbowz, Det är en engelskt hämtad fras... Lite nördigt egentligen.
<lowbowz> Stock... tänker direkt på en trädstam.
<R2D21> lowbowz, Stockpile.
<amelia> R2D21: det har jag med och det är väl inte så bara? är väl bara att vara ärlig och berätta vem man är, antingen så är det like eller unlike. :P
<lowbowz> Är man en snyggnosig amelia lär det vara mer fördelaktigt än en R2D21, dock.
<lowbowz> I.o.f.s. vet jag inte alls hur du ser ut, så jag bara gissar.
<R2D21> amelia, Jo det är ju klart. Det jobb jag har nu skrev jag ansökan med lite glimten i ögat. "Typ hör av er om ni vill veta mer om mej."
<amelia> lowbowz: jag är inte så övertygad om att det är till ens fördel att vara kvinna när man söker syadmin-jobb, men det är väl bara jag.
<zChris> jag är övetygad om att det är till fördel att vara kvinna om du vill ha höga positioner i företag
<lowbowz> Joho. Klart det är. Så länge du inte är ensam på jobbet.
<amelia> knappast, men det är väl lätt att tro att alla kvoterar in kvinnor till höger och vänster.
<R2D21> Ta en gammal ansökan och skriva om eller skriva en helt ny???
<amelia> R2D21: om den gamla var bra så varför inte bara fila lite på den. :)
<zChris> Kvinnor curlas ju in överallt av statsfeminismen.
<lowbowz> Om jag vore arbetsgivare skulle jag totaldiskriminera alla killar och bara anställa tjejer.
<lowbowz> För de är mycket me behagliga att ha att göra med.
<lowbowz> *mer
<amelia> jag säger inte att det inte görs, för det är klart det kvoteras och hålls på.. men det är knappast något generellt beteende, de flesta företag är väldigt måna om att ha rätt person på rätt plats, snarare än rätt kön på fel plats.
<Norrland_jr> lowbowz: med måtta
<zChris> amelia, tror de flesta företag ställer in sig i ledet för att vara PK
<lowbowz> Jag förstår inte ens konceptet "kvotera". Antar att det bara gäller så länge det finns kompetenta nog.
<R2D21> amelia, Det var inte precis samma typ av jobb. Nu jobbar jag med programmering av maskiner nere i fabriken.
<zChris> En kvinna ska vara vd för att hon är kompetent. Men tack vara statsfeminismen och curlandet så ser folk snett på na :/
<zChris> lowbowz, beror på vem du frågar
<amelia> men å andra sidan finns det arbetsgivare som inte anställer kvinnor under 30 för att de med störsa sannolikhet kommer bli gravida och därmed mammalediga.
<zChris> amelia, ja det är tråkigt. Finns även dom som inte anställer folk som idrottar för att dom kan riskera att skada sig
<lowbowz> Så... man måste betala gratis lön när de är mammalediga?
<R2D21> Huu va trevligt det dock är med tjejjer som är bra på sitt jobb. Gillar de på företagets IT avd starkt.
<amelia> det är inte heller särskillt vanlig, även om det förekommer så det är bara dumt att generalisera vad gäller könskvotering.
<zChris> amelia, vad är inte vanligt ?
<amelia> zChris: varken att man diskriminerar unga kvinnor eller idrottare.
<lowbowz> Tänk om en tjej börjar jobba på ett jobb och blir gravid 1 dag efteråt och är hemma 9 månader eller vad det nu är och får gratis lön  och sedan säger upp sig 1 dag efter att hon kommit tillbaka. =)
<zChris> amelia, jaha, det enda jag vet är att det finns
<zChris> lowbowz, man är inte hemma för att man är gravid
<lowbowz> Aha. Bara efteråt?
<larsemil> lowbowz: man får lönm från försäkringskassan inte företaget
<lowbowz> Hur länge då?
<zChris> vet inte tror det är 1 år man kan vara barnledig?
<lowbowz> Men man kan ju inte vara på jobbet om man är värsta gravid... går ju inte. Mot slutet i alla fall.
<larsemil> lowbowz: och  man är bara hemma när man inte kan jobba längre för man är för rund eller har för mycket krämpor. och sen har man några hundra dagar att ta ut.
<lowbowz> Otroligt krångliga system det finns. Är ju för fan en hel vetenskap att klura ut många saker i "vuxenlivet".
<larsemil> man har ett visst antal försäkringsdagar att ta ut. men om man t.ex tar ut tre i veckan bara så kan man ju vara hemma en längre tid men med mindre pengar
<larsemil> lowbowz: kommit på vad du ska jobba med där du tjänar maximalt med pengar på minst antal jobbade timmar?
<amelia> lowbowz: minst.. är sjukt jobbigt att vara vuxen.
<lowbowz> Samtidigt som de förväntar sig att alla ska kunna fatta hur man betalar skatt och fyller i deklarationen så får man förklarat för sig på varje sajt att de minsan använder cookies. Vansinne.
<lowbowz> larsemil: Aldrig menat det.
<amelia> lowbowz: skatten fixar arbetsgivaren och deklarationen fixar man med ett sms om man inte har massa krångel med lån och grejjer.
<R2D21> Kan man sätta i strömmen till en IDE disk då datorn är igång?
<amelia> lowbowz: tips: hyresrätt, inget eget företag och inga barn så blir det lätt.
<zChris> amelia, hur är det där med skattsms/inloggning. Om man godkänner en deklaration som visar sig vara fel? Vart ligger ansvaret? Det torde ligga på personen
<R2D21> Mina äldre arbetsansökningar ligger självklart på den disken jag kopplat ur...
<amelia> zChris: jo, det gör det.
<zChris> Men dom har nog överseende hoppas jag. KOntrollerar aldrig min deklaration
<epax> i sold my soul to the devil :D
<zChris> epax, köpte en apple dator?
<zChris> http://www.lolpics.se/5878-darwintheory
<lowbowz> Är det sant att man inte får fjärrrösta i Sverige utan fysiskt måste masa sig till en "röstningsplats" bara för att de ska kunna vara "säkra" på att man inte blir påverkad?
<lowbowz> Att det är därför som man inte bara får en 32-siffrig kod eller dylikt hemskickat i ett förseglat, rekommenderat kuvert med en shorturl-länk.
<lowbowz> Enkelt HTML-formulär. Välj parti. Skriv in kod + personnummer. Klart.
<cahoot> http://www.val.se/det_svenska_valsystemet/lagar/vallagen/#no9
<lowbowz> Ja, det förklarade ju... ingenting.
<lowbowz> =/
<cahoot> man ska nog vara läskunnig
<larsemil> ah Barre jag är tillbaka i irssi
<larsemil> något mer ställe än serverhuset som säljer rekonditionerad serverhårdvara?
<R2D21> Jaha då fortsätter vi med arbetsansökan
<lowbowz> cahoot: Synd att varken du eller sidan förklarade något av det jag undrade då.
<cahoot> lowbowz: det handlar om en lag. det som inte står i överensstämmelse med lagtexten är vad man kallar olagligt
<cahoot> sen kan du ju önska att det vore på annat vis - då får du jobba politiskt för förändring
<lowbowz> Skiter väl i lagen. Det är ju de själva som skapar dem.
<cahoot> lite opraktiskt förhållningssätt
<cahoot> (i ett samhälle vars styre bygger på representativ demokrati)
<Vatt> Hej igen! Nu tänkte jag installera QVWM. Testade det men lyckades inte installera. Ser att ubuntu packages så finns QVWM där. Nog för jag tänker installera JWM, men det är bara när jag ska spela. JWM är ju den lättaste GUIn. Hur som helst så hittade jag denna sida http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/qvwm Finns det då någon deb fil för QVWM?
<Vatt> Vad ska jag skriva när det står i terminal "Enter command uset to become root (default=sudo):"?
<Vatt> Jag testade Sudo su men det gick inte.
<Vatt> Skriver jag sudo så står det "dpkg: fel vid hantering av /tmp/fileWx6K7V.deb (--install):
<Vatt> "
<cahoot> och vad skriver du?
<Vatt> Jag skriver att när jag installerar QVWM som deb. Först väljer jag I, sen så skriver jag sudo. Men Sen så står det "dpkg: fel vid hantering av /tmp/fileWx6K7V.deb (--install):
<Vatt>  kan inte komma åt arkivet: Åtkomst nekas
<Vatt> Fel uppstod vid hantering:"
<cahoot> Vatt: har du verkligen ubuntu dapper?
<Vatt> nope ;) Lubuntu, men trycker att det borde fungera ändå.
<Vatt> QVWM är win95 desktop
<cahoot> länken du postade tyder på att paketet är avsett för denna (mkt gamla) version av ubu
<Vatt> jo, jag vet att den är för hardy och dapper. Men 10.10 borde den väll fungera också för?
<cahoot> nej
<Vatt> hur ska jag då kunna installera QVWM?
<cahoot> om det inte finns en version byggd för din version av ubu så får du bygga själv
<cahoot> fast det måste väl finnas bättre alternativ
<Vatt> Jag kan testa att komplimera själv. Men det var då jag misslyckades. man måste installera sjukt många drivrutiner.
<Vatt> http://www.qvwm.org/download-en.html
<cahoot> varför just qvwm?
<Vatt> varför inte :) Nog för det är sedan 2002, men det är grymt! :)
<Vatt> snabbt
<Barre> wb larsemil , vad fick dig att lämna weechat?
<larsemil> att det var massa andra keybindings och sånt.
<larsemil> bara såna där saker som egentligen inte är irriterande om man inte är van vid något
<Barre> ahh.. svårt att lära gamla hundar att sitta alltså ;)
<Barre> dagens bästa jobbsökning-sida :) http://www.alltutomkodare.se/
<Vatt> JWM ska jag använda när jag ska spela spel. Den använder Xlib till minimum!
<lilleman72> jag har dualboot på min dator & jag vill plocka bort min windows partion och göra om disken så jag har EN partition med linux...hur gör jag?
<lilleman72> jag e noob på linux
<Vatt> suck...nyss installerade spotify, men dock så fick jag reda på att det var spotify för nonfree users. Hur avinstallerar jag spotify nu?
<kodein> eh, wat
<kodein> menar du gnu/linux-betan?
<Vatt> ja
<Vatt> tydlingen så måste jag köra wine ;)
<larsemil> Vatt: sudo apt-get remove spotify
<EAG> varför är det helt
<EAG> omöjligt att installera med alternateskivan utan cdrom?!
<Vatt> Kunde inte hitta paketet :P Hur söker man så man vet vad paketet heter?
<EAG> jag börjar bli less
<larsemil> EAG: går la med usb.
<EAG> larsemil: nej... installern stannar o gnäller om cdrom
<EAG> 10.04 såväl som 10.10
<larsemil> ouch!
<Barre> EAG: prova med cdrom-detect/try-usb=true som boot optioon
<EAG> Barre: provade precis det
<EAG> verkar inte göra nån skillnad
<Barre> EAG: :(
<Vatt>  sudo apt-get install spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support. Ska jag använda samma namn som i sudo apt-get uninstall ?
<EAG> konstigt att en sån grej lever kvar release efter release
<Barre> jag har inte stött på det ännu... men frustrerande måste det vara
<cahoot> Vatt: prova sudo apt-get remove spotify-client-qt spotify-client-gnome-support
<EAG> det är andra eller tredje dator-uppsättningen jag råkar ut för det på
<lowbowz> Barre: Känns oansvarigt att skapa en .se bara för det där.
<Barre> lowbowz: hur menar du nu?
<larsemil> jag tycker att det var en klockren domän för det syfte de har
<EAG> nån som använt openvpn nånting?
<EAG> är det bra? lättanvänt?
<delhage> ja
<EAG> tänkte prova det lite grann
<kodein> https://www.spotify.com/se/freetrial/?utm_source=Spotify_House&utm_medium=AudioCPM_A&utm_term=Premium_7-day_Trial_WM&utm_content=HA241_7_day_trial_B&utm_campaign=1010_W_7_day_trial_SE_ENG <-- de har ju tydligen 7 dagars premium gratis-kampanj nu
<Vatt> Hur kan jag göra så wine installeras på Hda2? Den andra hårdisken?
<Vatt> Fast systemet är NTFS
<larsemil> det kan du inte
<larsemil> varför vill du det?
<kodein> snälla, slå det ur hågen.
<Vatt> va?
<cahoot> andra hd eller andra partitionen?
<larsemil> Vatt: varför vill du installera ett program gjort för linux i en windowspartition?
<Vatt> För jag har två diskar. En som jag hade windows på. Nu ligger lubuntu på den och den har ext4 system. Andra disken är mest bara skräp som jag vill ha kvar. Då undrar jag om jag kan installera programmen som jag installerar på wine i NTFS disken?
<Vatt> vill inte ha allt på samma disk
<larsemil> jag antar att du skulle kunna mounta ntfs partitionen på .wine/drive_c / d /e vad det nu ska vara
<Vatt> Den ligger i /media/ local disk
<larsemil> då får du väl ställa in lite i winecfg kanske?
<Vatt> ok, kanske ska göra det :) Ny till luxen :P
<Barre> risken är dock att du gör din upplevelse av linux onödigt komplicerat och struligt :)
<larsemil> ja. det där är typiskt windowstänk
<larsemil> om du dessutom har spotify installerat redan på en ntfs disk kan du ju köra det därifrån
<larsemil> Barre: +1
<Vatt> Hur gör man när man vill komma in i en mapp som har ett mellanslag i sitt namn.
<Vatt> Local Disk
<Vatt> cd /media/Local Disk
<larsemil> cd /media/Local<tryck tab>
<larsemil> alternativt Local\ Disk
<Vatt> Local\ Disk
<Vatt> oj, skrev fel
<Barre> ett annat sätt är att använda fnutt-fnutt :) cd "/media/Local Disk"
<Vatt> okej, jag är inne, men "wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\spotify.exe"
<Vatt> jag skriver wine spotify.exe
<backspace> Eh
<backspace> Finns det inte en nativeklient för Spotify?
<cahoot> inte gratis
<Vatt> jo, men den är inte för free users
<larsemil> Vatt: wine ./Spotify.exe
<backspace> Vill man inte betala för Spotify kan man ju lika gärna använda Grooveshark.
<backspace> Det kan man väl iofs ändå.
<Vatt> larsemil: wine: cannot find './spotify.exe'
<maxjezy> kul, skulle byta på ungen och precis när jag öppnat blöjan så sprutar det bajs rakt över mig
<larsemil> Vatt: men är du i mappen där den filen ligger då?
<backspace> Höhöhö
<maxjezy> ville bara dela med mig
<backspace> Magsjuk?
<larsemil> Vatt: när jag har installerat spotify med wine så får jag det i menyn t.om
<maxjezy> backspace, ja, undrar det jag :)
<Vatt> Den ligger där och heter exakt spotify.exe
<backspace> Fan, junior och jag åkte på det för två veckor sen.
<backspace> Och nu går dreten på dagiset igen.
<maxjezy> hon är bara 4 dagar gammal
<larsemil> maxjezy: oh har du fått en bebbe nu? grattis!
<larsemil> maxjezy: grattis grattis grattis!
<maxjezy> så ja undrar hur sån bajskraft kan komma sig
<maxjezy> larsemil, TACKAR :)
<backspace> Aha. Då har du roligt att se fram mot då. Alla gosiga sjukdagar. =D
<larsemil> maxjezy: du har ingen ide vad de är kapabla till när det komer till sånt
<realubot> Den heter inte spotify.exe. Den heter Spoify_installer bla bla...
<Vatt> Tror nu att man måste ha med massa filer för att spotify ska fungera
<maxjezy> larsemil, jag får uppleva lite nytt titt som tätt nu  :)
<realubot> Med stort S i Spotify.
<Vatt> realubot: Jag har installerat spotify
<maxjezy> fick sanera hela jävla badrummet
<backspace> larsemil: Får jag föreslå att du provar Grooveshark?
<realubot> Vatt: Ok, bra.
<Vatt> realubot: Men den startar inte
<larsemil> backspace: föreslå det till Vatt istället, jag bara hjälper
<larsemil> Vatt: vad är sökvägen till .exe filen då?
<backspace> Ah.
<backspace> Då gör jag det larsemil. =)
<backspace> Vatt: Då föreslår jag Grooveshark till dig. ;)
<Vatt> a
<backspace> Se det som "Dagens boktips".
<Vatt> media/Local Disk/program/spotify.exe
<realubot> Vatt: wine "C:\Program Files\Spotify\spotify.exe"
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> Vatt: Har du svenskt Ubuntu så kanske det är: wine "C:\Program\Spotify\spotify.exe"
<Vatt> realubot: wine: Ogiltig referens
<Vatt> Jag kör lubuntu
<realubot> Vatt: Har du wine installerat?
<Vatt> ja
<realubot> Vatt: Jaha, då vet jag inte. Det kanske är något skumt med Lubuntu då.
<maxjezy> Vatt, kör du premium?
<maxjezy> isf finns det en native klient
<Vatt> nje
<maxjezy> annars, kör nått annat
<maxjezy> grooveshark tex
<Barre> haha... tycker detta är roligt :)
<Vatt> home/lubuntu/.wine/drive_c/windows/ Kanske något där jag behöver ifrån? Där finns ju alla windows filer och DLL filer
<larsemil> backspace: men jag använder också spotify då jag tycker det äger grooveshark
<larsemil> Vatt: du gör det så himla komplicerat
<larsemil> Vatt: jag förstår inte hur du misslyckas ens
<maxjezy> inte jag heller, men, man måste misslyckas ibland för att känna lycka när man lyckas :)
<realubot> Vatt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=25b07e154c495fe2d5c802cf01cfd52e&p=9685609&postcount=5
<backspace> larsemil: Jag använde Spotify tills ganska nyligen. Jag vill ju kunna lyssna på lite musik som inte finns tillgänglig hos Spotify. Bl.a en liten grupp som heter Metallica.
<maxjezy> backspace, najs
<maxjezy> jag har hört metallica jag med
<maxjezy> trodde jag var ensam om det
<maxjezy> diggar låten fuel
<maxjezy> om du hört den
<backspace> Inte för att 100:-/månaden är speciellt dyrt men jag tycker inte jag kan rättfärdiga det när musiken finns tillgänglig hos en annan tjänst.
<Vatt> Så...det fungerar inte på Lubuntu :(?
<backspace> Som är gratis.
<realubot> Vatt: Finns sökvägen: Program Files\Spotify\spotify.exe i .wine?
<Vatt> nej
<Vatt> D:/program/spotify.exe
<Vatt> inte c
<realubot> Vatt: Jag misstänker att det fungerar i Lubuntu men att du måste ange rätt sökväg.
<maxjezy> backspace, så finns det ju laglig musik som är way better!
<R2D21> Ehm får man inte ladda ner spotify om man inte har en kod?
<larsemil> Vatt: men du har ju bara kopierat .exe filen från spotifymappen..=
<Vatt> D:/ = /media/Local Disk
<backspace> maxjezy: Intressant. Har du några förslag så man kan prova?
<realubot> Vatt: Har du testat: wine "D:\program\spotify.exe"
<Vatt> nej, jag konfigerade wine så D är /media/Local Disk. Local Disk är andra hårdisken
<realubot> Vatt: Jag tror det ska vara \ och inte / också.
<Vatt> jo, märkte det ;)
<realubot> När du anger sökvägen för Wine.
<Vatt> wine: cannot find 'd:programspotify.exe
<Vatt> vet inte varför det blir utan \
<realubot> Vatt: Testa två \\.
<Vatt> just ja. Det är ett stort P
<maxjezy> backspace, har du hört jedi mind tricks?
<realubot> D:\\program\\spotify.exe
<maxjezy> inte för att det är gratis
<maxjezy> men det är sjukt bra iaf
<larsemil> maxjezy: animal rap!
<maxjezy> larsemil, ett måste att köpa vinnie paz nya skiva.
<backspace> maxjezy: Jag känner faktiskt igen namnet nu när du säger det. Men det är fan inte så mycket mer än så.
<Vatt> D:\Program\spotify.exe: kommandot hittades inte
<realubot> Vatt: Ja, det är viktigt att du skiljer på stora och små bokstäver.
<maxjezy> den finns lite här o där på nätet
<realubot> Vatt: wine "D:\..."
<realubot> Vatt: Du glömde inte Wine före?
<maxjezy> backspace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47piCmAB0s4
<maxjezy> en medlem i jedi mind tricks som kör solo där
<Vatt> jo. det gjorde jag. Hittade en mapp mellan spotiify och program :O
<Vatt> NU :P
<backspace> maxjezy: Aha, näe, då tänkte vi inte på samma.
<realubot> backspace: Hehe, håller med. Metallica saknas.
<Vatt> Sökvägen var D:\\Program\\Spotify\\spotify.exe
<Vatt> Nu ska jag bara göra en liten shell skript genväg så jag endast behöver klicka på skrivbordet :)
<backspace> Har de lagt till alla albumen som Volbeat producerat än hos Spotify?
<saba> maxjezy: de är grymt bra!
<realubot> backspace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhWBSrs1fXU
<maxjezy> saba, 4 real!
<saba> Vatt: ett tips är spotify till Linux + premium (går bara med premium)
<saba> utan wine dvs.
<Vatt> Denna fungerar hur bra som helst :)
<larsemil> Vatt: kan inte du bara posta raden från outputen på df -h /
<saba> Jag fick aldrig Wine fungera med spotify och ALSA eller pulse
<Vatt> larsemil: Vad?
<larsemil> Vatt: posta det du får om du skriver df -h /
<maxjezy> saba, AOTP - Seven
<realubot> Vatt: Eller testa Foobnix.
<larsemil> "df -h /"
<maxjezy> skadat bra
<Vatt> vad ger det? Skriver in det och det händer inget
<realubot> Vatt: Vad?
<Vatt> vet inte vad ni talar om ;)
<larsemil> Vatt: kommer det inte upp något alls om du skriver "df -h /"
<larsemil> utan "
<larsemil> borde komma upp två rader text
<larsemil> den andra är av intresse för en viss poäng jag ska göra
<realubot> df -h /
<larsemil> i terminalen alltså
<realubot> larsemil: ;)
<Vatt> bash: df -h /: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> What?
<backspace> Sött.
<realubot> Vatt: Tryck Ctrl+C och skriv df -h / igen.
<Vatt> Filsystem            Storlek Anvnt Tillg Anv% Monterat på
<Vatt> /dev/sda1              36G  2,3G   32G   7% /
<larsemil> Vatt: okej, samma fast /home istället för /
<Vatt> df ett bra kommand :)
<saba> maxjezy: har inte hört de förut, nice!
<realubot> Vatt: free -m
<realubot> Det är också bra.
<maxjezy> saba, här är ganska nice också http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2r8kBnGtAU
<Vatt> är det ram?
<realubot> Japp.
<maxjezy> immortal tec feat diabolic
<maxjezy> hard shit
<larsemil> Vatt: min poäng var att du krånglade väldigt mycket för att ha programmet på d:. och att det var helt onödigt för att du hade 32gb ledigt ändå
<Vatt> Jo, men det går ca en månad så är den full. Jag har viktiga filer på 40giggaren. Sen har jag mest bara skräp på andra disken
<realubot> Spotify tar inte många MB.
<larsemil> 4
<realubot> Möjligt.
<Vatt> Jag har nu gjort en spotify.sh fil som innehåller
<Vatt> #!/bin/bash
<Vatt> cd /media/Local\ Disk/Program
<Vatt> wine D:\\Program\\Spotify\\spotify.exe
<larsemil> någon som vet någon annan än serverhuset som kör rekonditionerat i svea rike?
<Vatt> Hur startar jag spotify.sh då?
<larsemil> rad två är helt onödig
<larsemil> Vatt: ./spotify.sh
<larsemil> alternativt kopiera den till /bin
<realubot> Vatt: cd-kommandot verkar onödigt?
<realubot> Mhm.
<Vatt> ok tog bort det. Nu köra
<realubot> Vatt: Varför har du ett sånt skript?
<cahoot> inte till /bin väl?
<cahoot>   /usr/local/bin - hellre
<Vatt> bash: ./spotify.sh: Åtkomst nekas
<realubot> Du kan lägga in wine bla bla direkt som ett meny-alternativ om du väljer rediger meny. Om det går i Lubuntu?
<cahoot> Vatt: chmod 755 spotify.sh
<larsemil> realubot: chmod +x
<realubot> Vatt: Högerklicka på meny-ikonen och välj redigera meny.
<larsemil> inte realubot
<larsemil> men vatt
<Vatt> SÃ¥ nu har jag gjort chmod 775
<Vatt> SÃ¥ ser koden ut
<Vatt> #!/usr/local/bin
<Vatt> wine D:\\Program\\Spotify\\spotify.exe
<larsemil> gött mos
<Vatt> bash: ./spotify.sh: /usr/local/bin: felaktig tolk: Åtkomst nekas
<larsemil> chmod +x säger jag ju
<larsemil> chmod +x spotify.sh
<realubot> Eller så skapar du en fil i din Hemkatalog som heter .aliases och där lägger du in en rad som heter: spotify='wine "D:\\Program\\Spotify\\spotify.exe"'
<Vatt> Skrev chmod +x spotify.sh men det blev samma: Åtkomst nekas
<realubot> Vatt: Nej.
<realubot> Det är fel: 20:35 < Vatt> #!/usr/local/bin
<realubot> Du ska ha #!/bin/bash
<Vatt> Jaha, det hade jag först ;) aja ska ändra det
<realubot> Men filen ska ligga i /usr/local/bin/spotify.sh
<Vatt> jasså? Varför inte skrivbordet?
<Vatt> För mycket MSdos för mej
<Vatt> nej, nu fungerar det
<cahoot> oj
<realubot> Vatt: sudo cp spotify.sh /usr/local/bin/spotify.sh
<realubot> SÃ¥ kopierar du skriptet till /usr...
<Vatt> så då behöver jag endast skriva spotify på terminal sedan?
<realubot> Det ska nog räcka.
<realubot> Eller spotify.sh i värsta fall.
<realubot> Jag tycker mitt förslag med alias är bättre. :)
<Vatt> japp :)D
<Vatt> fast måste skriva spotify.sh :P
<Vatt> Men det gör inget
<realubot> alias spotify='wine D:\\Program\\Spotify\\spotify.exe'
<realubot> Lägg det i .bashrc-filen.
<realubot> Och kör sedan: source .bashrc
<realubot> i Terminalen så ska spotify räcka för att köra Spotify. :D
<larsemil> https://www.inregodirekt.se/begagnad/monitor/ny!_hp_2310ti_touchskarm/nr/308027
<Vatt> Vänta lite. Så i den första så ska jag bara skriva alias spotify.... osv.
<Vatt> tog bort filen för en stund sedan:P
<Vatt> Installerade Quake2 nyss. Dock så fungerar det OK med grafiken. Men det laggar :P Ska configuera lite med wine
<antii> Quake2? 2011..
<Vatt> japp :)
<Vatt> njaa, lite segt. Tror jag kör AutoCAD istället
<Vatt> Hur är crossover nu för tiden?
<knytt> Dumma matroska. Någon som vet hur jag kan göra för att spela upp min film? Vlc vill inte och hela internet säger olika saker.
 * knytt är snuvig och ynklig och får inte ens titta på film
<knytt> Någon säger codecs, någon säger ladda ned de här och de där lib-filerna, men jag vet inte ens vad en lib-fil är och hur jag installerar codecs. Att bara blunda, dra ett hemmasnickrat script från någon blogg och försöka köra det utan att veta vad sjutton som händer är inte heller så lockande.
<realubot> Vatt: Skapa en fil som heter: .aliases
<knytt> Ingen som har den minsta aning om hur jag skall göra med .mkv-orna?
<realubot> Vatt: Lägg till en rad i filen som ser ut så här: alias spotify='wine D:\\Program\\Spotify\\spotify.exe'
<Vatt> mjo, gör det senare håller på med rtorrent
<realubot> Vatt: Kör det här i Terminalen: source .bashrc
<realubot> Därefter ska spotify i Terminalen räcka för att starta Spotify.
<spacebug-> knytt: installera mplayer
<cahoot> alternativt tala om vad vlc klagar på
<knytt> spacebug-: när jag körde sudo apt-get install mplayer så hade jag det visst redan, men kan inte få igång det på något sätt.
<knytt> cahoot: inget gnäll, bara talande tystnad.
<cahoot> mplayer brukar ju kunna tala om
<knytt> jag funderar på om jag kan ha gjort fel från första början, fick filerna med filändelsen .mkv.part och tog bara bort .part. Var det dumt?
<yeager> ja
<yeager> .part innebär att filen inte har hämtats färdigt
<knytt> mystiskt! det här måste undersökas
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> ladda hem igen och när den är klar kör: mplayer filnamn.mkv
<knytt> Klantigt. Kollade på fel version, brukar dra ned samma film parallellt olika releaser. Konstigt att de knappt nedladdade filerna var så stora då? Eller åtminstone såg ut att vara i sin fulla filstorlek.
<maxjezy> larsemil, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TUg8HNqjOqI/AAAAAAAAA-A/2fTHh5ALtRM/s1600/IMGP0789.png
<maxjezy> sååå söt i din furry overall
<knytt> Nu hittade jag min riktiga film, och i samma mapp ligger tvåan som jag inte bemödade mig om att dra ned. Vad gör den där och varför är den 3,9 GB stor..? Visar filinformationen hur stor filen FÖRVÄNTAS bli eller har jag bara blivit väldigt virrig och laddat ned nästan hela filmer?
<backspace> Lite lurigt för någon annan att svara på.
<knytt> Kanske båda. Det andra alternativet var väl smått retoriskt, I guess :) Tack för all hjälp.
<knytt> Man skulle ha lärt sig datorer från grunden istället för att felsöka fel fel i typ en och en halv timma : P
<spacebug-> knytt: torrent? i så fall avsätts väl hela filen med en gång men datan ändras allt efter som
<knytt> Aha!
<knytt> Tack som fan, då har jag lärt mig något nytt.
<EAG> hmm nån som har koll på vad episerver har för några fördelar (om några alls?) gentemot drupal och joomla
<EAG> ?
<speakman> *suck*
<speakman> Var nästan klar med val av hårdvaran till uppgradering, när jag precis upptäckte att 2000MHz-minnen inte är helt simpelt att få att fungera.
<haffe> Sådant är jobbigt.
<speakman> Mailat Dustin. Får se vad dom själva säger.
<antii> ubuntu minimalcd, vad finns där egentligen? stor skillnad på den och ubuntu server?
<Vatt> Hur boosta man micen? Jag kör skype och mina vänner tycker att ljudet är lågt.
<haffe> 'Jag är mikrofonkåt, det är titeln jag vill åt'.
<daho> antii, vad är minimalcd??
<speakman> antii: jag tror minimalcd enbart innehåller debian installer. Resten laddas ner on-the-fly under installationen.
<speakman> Sjukt smidigt om man har bra uppkoppling under installationen. Senaste versionen av alla paket direkt.
<antii> Mjo
<antii> SÃ¥g nu.
<antii> Ser najs ut, för HTPC o)
<Vatt> 我来自瑞典。
<ePax> 0_o
<markus__> wooo, jag fick en påse va nåt slags tyg till mitt nätagg och så fick jag nån slags till tygpåse med kardborresaker för sladdarna
<Norrland_jr> :)
<markus__> jättelöjligt
<markus__> men roligt =)
<dagon_> hallå kanalen
<dagon_> jäkla putty
<Philip5> tjena mannen
<dagon_> hur ser mina åäö ut?
<Philip5> för mig ser de rätt ut
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> då är det putty som är mongo
<dagon_> jaja
<Philip5> mongo pongo
<Norrland_jr> dagon_: ställt in translation? :)
<dagon_> orkade inte pillar för mycket med putty :P
<dagon_> -rär
<dagon_> oj
<realubot> Parcelitte är ett underskattat.
<realubot> Ett mycket bra program.
<dagon_> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=52807
<dagon_> så vet ni det också
<bregol> Hej
<zChris> dagon_, avgår? låter som om du får betalt! :P
<dagon_> hehe
<zChris> HÃ¥ller dock inte med dig ;)
<dagon_> du har din fria vilija :>
<zChris> ilvilja
<zChris> ;P
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-02
<ePax> När ska man nollställa data för tele2? vilken är deras första dag i månaden då dom nollställer allt?
<realubot> Det största internettroller genom tiderna? :S
<realubot> *trollet
<ePax> Vem?
<ePax> The Sheep? :D
<realubot> ePax: Ask dagon_.
<ePax> asså BBBs email suger... vem fan har 100 mb för epost... det hade man för 10 år sen
<zChris> njut
<zChris> klar med Bonniers trafikskola 2010 :)
<kalle90> Hejsan, kan en riktigt newbie söka hjälp här? :)
<dagon_> kalle90: självklart :)
<kalle90> dagon_: Jag har kört igång live ubuntu från en usbsticka men installationen vägrar gå igång
<kalle90> den bara står o snurrar när jag tryckt på "forward"
<kalle90> tror det är usbstickan som inte är i perfekt skick, får testa med nån annan
<dagon_> gör det
<dagon_> har du möjlighet och kunskap så kolla gärna md5-summan också
<kalle90> det har jag tyvärr ingen kunskap om
<dagon_> aja, prova en annan usb-sticka :)
<dagon_> jag har också haft såna problem och då funkade det alltid med en annan sticka
<kalle90> ska göra det imorgon :)
<kalle90> Något tips på var man kan köpa den billigaste stickan? haha
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> onoff och elgiganten eller netto
<dagon_> kjell & company har en 4GB sticka ganska billig nu också
<kalle90> aa ska kolla på kjell då, de ligger nöra mig
<bregol> kalle90: Har även råkat ut för det. Installationen fryser,.
<kalle90> bregol: Hur löste du problemet, annan sticka?
<bregol> kalle90: körde live-cd och avbröt installationen och gick in i annat os fixade en ny partion "wipe free space" etc. sedan i med live-cd igen. Lycka till, tillslut går det
<bregol> Har du annat OS på datorn?
<bregol> kalle90: som dagon nämnde, kolla gärna md5-summan
<ePax> kalle90: Webhallen
<larsemil> maxjezy: hurra så söt!
<larsemil> + god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<larsemil> Barre: ni slapp ringa mig!
<Barre> skönt :)
<haffe> Så vad händer en dag som denna?
<Barre> det gamla vanliga, ner i gruv-tolvan och slita för sitt leverbröd, själv då?
<haffe> Jag har lite rast innan jag ska dra mig till saltgruvan.
<Barre> larsemil: fick du till din raid1 igår?
<haffe> Skumt.
<haffe> Jag vaknade tidigare än jag brukar, och helt av mig själv och jag är hyffsat pigg.
<larsemil> haffe: du har väl landat från trippen
<larsemil> Barre: jag har faktiskt inte kommit så långt. det är inte överst på priolistan. jag har en del jobb som måste bli klart idag först
<haffe> larsemil: :)
<Barre> larsemil: ahhhh... dessa kunder som kommer och stör ;)
<haffe> 'Varför läser du inte papprena som jag ger dig?'
<larsemil> Barre: ja. tack och lov har jag ganska mycket nu, känns som jag jobbar dygnet runt. Sista taget i serverhallen den här veckan också sen är vi "färdiga"
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag har några frågor till dig....
<amelia> *gäsp*
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jahaja :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: hur ska man tänka med patchpaneler i skåpen? behöver man inte en i varje om man har en rackswitch i varje?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Om du har en switch i varje rack så behöver du ju bara en eller två länkar till varje rack.
<bamsefar> Annars får du ju ha typ 24+
<larsemil> tack!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: morrn!
<HeMan> eländiga BBB som såg till att den kabel jag hade dragit hade blivit dålig...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Men det är schysst om du inte bara drar två tp-sladdar till skåpet och kopplar direkt i switchen, utan att du faktiskt tar dig tid att sätta upp allting ordentligt med patchpaneler och sådär.
<bamsefar> Även om det bara är ett fåtal uttag per rack.
<HeMan> när jag bytte kabeln så fick jag upp prestandan till 6 Mbit, nu ska jag ringa dom och se om dom kan justera några parametrar och få upp farten mer
<larsemil> HeMan: tänk att de pajjat din kabel du dragit!
<HeMan> larsemil: du hör ju! vilka osmidiga leverantörer som smyger in på natten och vickar kabeln fram och tillbaka så många gånger att man börjar få paketförluster!
<kodein> haffe: fast du är väl mer morgonmänniska än de flesta jag känner ändå, tror jag
 * Barre har precis beställt installationskabel, patchpanel, patchkabel, vägguttag och nätverksswitch till hemmet
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<Barre> HeMan: sugen på att komma hem till mig och dra kabel?
<bamsefar> Barre: Sweet!
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag kan göra det, 500kr/h ;)
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<coobra> bamsefar:  så kamratligt :p
<bamsefar> Japp
<HeMan> Barre: jag fuskar och har vägguttag i mitt "KK-skåp"
<bamsefar> HeMan: FYYYY
<coobra> bamsefar:  bjud på en cisco :p
<Barre> bamsefar: du får en skalad apelsin och en kopp kaffe
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har tyvärr lite för litet utrymme att prylarna i för att klämma in en 19" panel
<bamsefar> Barre: Amelia gillar apelsiner, försök muta henne.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det finns 10"-paneler.
<kodein> "halvrack"
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det är ju lika dåligt som vägguttag juh!
<bamsefar> Nejdå
<amelia> bamsefar: fast det är ju själva skalandet som är grejjen lite... typ terapi.
<larsemil> jag ska precis dra hemma också.
<bamsefar> Jag ska till datahallen och dra fiber nu, joy!
<Barre> amelia: då gör vi så här, bamsefar tattar kabel, jag sätter på kaffet och du skalar apelsiner. Ska vi säga på söndag?
<amelia> bamsefar: sen vettefan om någon vill att jag drar kabel till dem. du vet hur det såg ut hos mig innan du flyttade in.
<amelia> Barre: hahaha
<HeMan> Barre: perfa, jag kommer och dricker kaffe och tittar på kabeldragandet!
<bamsefar> Barre: Om jag ska dra i din kabel får du fan bjuda på middag först!
<Barre> bamsefar: now you're talkin ;P
<bamsefar> Men, mot datahallen! Höres
<amelia> Barre: eller så gör vi såhär att ni blandar inte in mig så mycket utan du kör runt med bamsefar och hämtar tusen switchar och routerar på miljoner ställen till larsemil, sen tattar bamsefar kabel till dig som tack för hjälpen och när ni kommer hem till oss med switcharna bjuder jag på kaffe. :P
<Barre> amelia: hahahah... done deal
<amelia> haha
<bamsefar> Bah, dumt att inte starta tidskrävande processer i screen.
<bamsefar> Får vänta tills mina rapporter kört klart. :/
<amelia> nu ska jag gå och röka och sen ha utvecklingssamtal med min chef..
<bamsefar> Gratinerar!
<Barre> det jobbiga nu är att jag måste rensa det gamla pannrummet som skall bli serverrum.. *suck*
<bamsefar> Barre: Jobbigt
<Barre> det får Coffe göra :)
<bamsefar> Hah
<HeMan> bamsefar: http://blog.nelhage.com/2011/01/reptyr-attach-a-running-process-to-a-new-terminal/
<kodein> bamsefar: det finns ju sätt att flytta in dem i en screen...
<bamsefar> Äh, det är snart klart.
<kodein> annat alternativ är väl att slänga det till bakgrunden och sedan disowna
<HeMan> nån förresten som råkar ha en pulsekometer att låna ut?
<Anarieth> morgon
<larsemil> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/microsofts-bing-uses-google-search.html
<larsemil> amelia: oh kabel har jag i mängder. vad vill ni ha? cat7? fiber?
<kodein> 10base5
<larsemil> ingår inte i mitt standardlager
<bamsefar> larsemil: Kör du cat7?
<larsemil> bamsefar: nej cat6
<larsemil> cat7 blev för dyrt, även om vi har väldigt bra pris på kabel annars
<bamsefar> Menar det
<bamsefar> Det är lite onödigt med cat7.
<larsemil> polaren gör en del jobb åt ssab, hade dragit flera km med cat7...
<bamsefar> Damn
<larsemil> eftersom han gör jobb där det oftast rör sig om km med kabel fram och tillbaka så har vi liksom "fått" all vår kabel.
<Kim^J> "Oj, vi beställde visst 2km för mycket kabel... Släng skiten."
<Kim^J> xD
<bamsefar> Hehe
<larsemil> precis
<Anarieth> "slängda" saker är alltid trevligt
<larsemil> på sexårskontroll med grabben! ses sen!
<Anarieth> hmm... den här kanalen brukade vara livligare :P
<lilleman72> håller med :P
<Barre> Jag: Vilken version kör ni?
<Barre> Användare: Vi kör den senaste!
<Barre> O.o
<lilleman72> 10.10 har jag
<lilleman72> har 2 partitioner på..med dualboot och windows och nu vill jag ta bort windows & bara ha EN partition och eftersom jag e noob på linux undrar jag hur man gör?
<cHarNe2> Anarieth: den har sina stunder
<HeMan> hihi, http://jpc.sourceforge.net/home_home.html
<backspace> lilleman72: Jag tror nog att det ska finnas ett ganska så kompetent program för hantering av diskar om du kikar bland menyerna.
<lilleman72> backspace: ok'
<backspace> HEhe. Kan inte ge så mycket mer info.
<backspace> System - Administration
<backspace> Där någonstans.
<lilleman72> backspace:  kan man se till att det blir EN partition där?
<backspace> Det tror jag nog.
<backspace> lilleman72: Finner du det du söker?
<lilleman72> ska kolla snart..jag spelar en pcw ÖP
<Anarieth> är det någon här som har erfarenhet av ubuntu på macbook pro?
<backspace> Å fan. Går det bra?
<dagon_> annars finns ju gparted i förråden
<lilleman72> nej
<dagon_> förstår inte varför den inte ingår per default
<lilleman72> jag möter en som fuskar
<lilleman72> och eftersom jag e admin så reccar jag & kommer 99% att banna han
<lilleman72> :P
<backspace> Se där ja.
<lilleman72> hatar verkligen folk som inte kan lira fairplay asså
<backspace> Jo jo.
<backspace> Tyvärr är det så det är.
<Kim^J> Äh, då man plockar med polarna och plockar han... ;)
<lilleman72> haha har gjort det en ggn tidigare..han viste inte vem jag var på krogen & han sa att han skulle leta upp den personen som bannade han...och jag sa men det e ju du som heter XXXX och det var jag som bannade dig...vad ska du göra med mig nu då?
<lilleman72> han fick simma lite kan jag säga :P
<backspace> Anarieth: Letar du skäl för att byta OS? =)
<Anarieth> nej, tänkte dualboota :P
<Anarieth> rättare sagt, tänkte eventuellt dualboota
<backspace> Började dualboota med Windows 7 på Minin igår.
<backspace> =D
<Anarieth> wintendo kommer inte i närheten av min älskling :p
<backspace> Höhö
<dagon_> åh, jag blir helt förvirrad av att använda windows
<dagon_> saker är inte på sin plats
<Kim^J> xD
<Anarieth> windows får det bli på speldatorn sen, linux på servern och mac på macen :p
<Kim^J> Windows all the way baby!
<Anarieth> svär inte
<backspace> Var sak på sin plats Anarieth.
<backspace> Helt rätt. =)
<Kim^J> Anarieth: Om det bara fanns ett behov av Linux hos mig så... :P
<Kim^J> Eller ja, jag kör IRC på den... :D
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/myndighet-slar-larm-om-it-lackor_5909395.svd
<Anarieth> Kim^J: finns alltid behov av linux :P
<dagon_> finns alltid ett behov av frihet
<realubot> Där har ni lite info om molntjänster och IT-säkerhet.
<Anarieth> annars skapar man ett behov :p
<Kim^J> Anarieth: Jag hittar inga behov förutom IRC...
<dagon_> Kim^J: frihet!
<dagon_> :>
<Anarieth> irc är väl ett behov gott som något :P
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> irc, ssh, blender, open source ffs
<Kim^J> dagon_: Jag kör massa OSS på Windows...
<dagon_> men os:et i sig är lika stängt som en epoxylimmad mussla
<Kim^J> So?
<Anarieth> skulle gärna köra ssh till macen hemma men då jag inte kan sätta en port forward till den blir det lite svårt :P
<dagon_> Kim^J: sure. det är ju ditt val
<Kim^J> Förstår inte hystering över OSS.
<Kim^J> hysterin*
<kodein> open source misses the point
<Anarieth> oss är trevligt men vissa stängda program är också helt ok ^^
<Kim^J> Vad är det som är trevligt? :P
<Anarieth> jag får pilla med källkoden själv :p
<Kim^J> Program ska funka. Jag orkar inte gräva i källkod annat än min egna. Vad tjänar jag då på OSS? Nada. :)
<Anarieth> jag använder källkoden för att lära mig :P
<Kim^J> För få projekt som faktiskt har bra källkod.
<phnom> Nån här som har svart bälte i latex? Jag vill placera en figur absolut, utan att den muckar med texten.
<Anarieth> nu får det bli lunch
<Kim^J> Luuuuunch!
<lilleman72> Kim^J:  fixar du lunch till mig åxå?? min tant jobbar så jag får ingen mat :P
<dagon_> lunch, ja
<dagon_> man kanske skulle slå ihop det
<dagon_> och käka brunch
<lilleman72> hur fan ska jag slå ihop partitionerna?? jag vågar inte göra det själv
<maxjezy> dagon_, brunch låter nice
<maxjezy> vaknade precis
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> beställde pizza i drömmen
<maxjezy> men tjejen nekar mig köp av pizza nu
<dagon_> jag hatar när sånt händer, man blir så besviken när man vaknar
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> iofs var jag inte hemma med familjen så det va lite dåligt
<maxjezy> nu är jag det, men vad ska man äta då
<backspace> Nekad av tjejen?
<backspace> Höhöhö. =)
<lilleman72> maxjezy: då vet man vem som e mannen i huset :P
<dagon_> saaatan vad slött windows är
<dagon_> från ntfs till fat går det i 6MB/s
<dagon_> jisses
<backspace> Oj
<backspace> Ja, det var inte så bra.
<dagon_> sen skickar jag från ext4 till usb-minne med ext4 och har aldrig under 30MB
<dagon_> på tal om usb
<lilleman72> skickar jag från min win via ssh laddar jag i 1.2Mb
<dagon_> moget att de förutspår usb-döden nu när usb3 kommit
<lilleman72> skickar jag sen FRÅN servern via ssh går det 6.7Mb
<dagon_> nä, nu är det brunch med chili och lite wrestling
<dagon_> *poff*
<maxjezy> mannen i huset måste lyda frugan lilleman72
<maxjezy> annars blir det långvariga oroligheter
<maxjezy> därför palestina och jerusalem krigar
<realubot> Ubuntu Documentation is the shit.
<lilleman72> hahha
<realubot> Det är en bra indtroduktion till Linux.
<lilleman72> men ngn som kan hjälpa mig med att få bort windows & göra EN partition?? jag kör dualboot med windows och jag vill inet ha windows kvar
<realubot> Om man skulle ta och lära sig söka i manual-sidorna lite bättre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/man
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok, no problem. I'll helt.
<realubot> *help
<realubot> lilleman72: Ska du ominstallera Ubuntu också eller bara sopa ta bort Windows?
<maxjezy> jag tippar på att en ny installation skulle gå fortare
<lilleman72> sopa bort windows
<lilleman72> maxjezy:  nej tack..jag har min webserver och hlds igång
<maxjezy> lilleman72, ok, isf är det nog bättre och rensa ur och gör rätt.
<realubot> lilleman72: Boota från en Live-CD och gå in i gParted.
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kanske måste installera gParted.
<realubot> lilleman72: Om du inte använder Windows-partitionen så går det bra att ta bort den utan att boota via CD/USB.
<lilleman72> men kan man inte göra detta via linux utan att bota på skiva?
<realubot> lilleman72: Jo.
<lilleman72> hur?
<lilleman72> via menyn under system?
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är mer om du ska ändra storlek på din vanliga partition så att den innehåller utrymmet i Windows-partitionen så får inte partitionerna vara "aktiva".
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo apt-get install gparted
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<maxjezy> realubot, måste inte båda partitionerna avmonteras?
<maxjezy> om de ska merge
<realubot> Så installerar du gparted. Det ligger sen under System -> Inställningar eller System -> Administration
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, om man ska slå ihop partitionerna.
<maxjezy> var inte det grejen lilleman72 ville?
<realubot> lilleman72: Du har två alternativ: 1. Ta bort Windows-partitionen och använda utrymmet som en "intern hårddisk". 2. Ta bort Windows-partitionen och slå ihop utrymmet med din Hemkatalog.
<realubot> Om du vill göra alt. 2 så måste du nog boota från CD/USB.
<lilleman72> 2
<lilleman72> fan
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok, då får du boota från USB/CD annars kommer du inte åt att slå ihop partitionerna.
<realubot> lilleman72: Du får inte ändra storlek på partitionen filssytemet ligger på om det används.
<lilleman72> realubot: då hoppar jag det och tar alt.1
<maxjezy> lilleman72, det är inget dumt alternativ
<maxjezy> ganska nice med partition vid sidan
<realubot> lilleman72: Så du får 1. Boota från CD/USB. 2. Ta bort Windows-partitionen. 3. Ändra storlek på Ubuntu-partitionen (/) eller (/home) om du har Hemkatalogen på en partition. Då växer Ubuntu-partitionen till att omfatta Windows-partitionens utrymme.
<lilleman72> men jag ville ha min webserver på utrymmet då jag kommer att ha massa Demo från cs där
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är lätt gjort att boota från CD/USB. Du kan installera xchat eller irssi i Ubuntu Live och hålla kontakten med oss här samtidigt som du fixar med partitionerna men gör som du vill...
<lilleman72> jag kan hålla kontakten via min winburk :P
<lilleman72> ska bara logga
<realubot> lilleman72: Ok.
<realubot> lilleman72: Vad sa du om din webbserver?
<realubot> lilleman72: Ska du ha en webbserver på partitionen som Windows ligger på+
<realubot> ?
<maxjezy> nej, den ligger ju redan på linuxpartitionen fatta jag det som
<maxjezy> annars kunde man ju göra ominstallation
<lilleman72> vilken adress e det hit om man ska gå via nätet?
<larsemil> tillbaka från lunch och sånt
<realubot> Om du har en kraftfull dator så skulle du kunna köra Ubuntu Server i VirtualBox i vanliga Ubuntu. Då är ditt system säkrare än om du kör en webbserver direkt i Ubuntu Desktop.
<maxjezy> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<maxjezy> wb larsemil !
<realubot> lilleman72: irc.freenode.org eller?
<realubot> Jag vet inte...
<maxjezy> lilleman72, webchat.freenode.net
<maxjezy> sen får du skriva i vilken kanal du vill jointa!
<lilleman72> så
<lilleman72_> så
<lilleman72_> då e jag online :D
<realubot> lilleman72: Vi ser det. :)
<lilleman72_> ska jag starta från livecd sa du?
<realubot> larsemil: Jag rekommenderar det ja.
<lilleman72_> lilleman72_:  :P
<lilleman72_> ska bara leta upp den jag hade
<realubot> larsemil: Boota från Live CD och välj Prova Ubuntu.
<realubot> larsemil: Det får du gärna göra, men det var till lilleman72_ .
<lilleman72_> ubuntu server 10.10 har jag... e det den jag ska ha?
<realubot> lilleman72_: Nej.
<lilleman72_> fan..det e den enda jag har
<realubot> lilleman72_: Jag rekommenderar Ubuntu Desktop Edition. Vilken version som helst i stort sett.
<lilleman72_> har igen fler skicor
<lilleman72_> skivor
<realubot> lilleman72_: HAr du ett USB på 2GB eller meR?
<lilleman72_> realubot:  det var den skivan jag nyttjade när jag installerade
<lilleman72_> realubot:  kan kolla men jag tror inte det
<lilleman72_> kan inte boota från usb
<realubot> lilleman72_: Nehe.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Hm, då har vi problem. :S
<lilleman72_> mm :s
<realubot> lilleman72_: Du behöver ju komma in i Live.
<lilleman72_> men realubot  vi tar det du sa om att ha dubbla partitioner ist
<realubot> Du ska prova Ubuntu, inte installera Ubuntu.
<realubot> Ubuntu Server har väl inget Live?
<lilleman72_> mn det kan jag
<lilleman72_> via den skivan jag har
<lilleman72_> frågan är om den vill starta
<realubot> lilleman72_: Ok, installera gparted då: sudo apt-get install gparted
<lilleman72_> har jag
<realubot> lilleman72_: Vad har du?
<lilleman72_> python-support är det sista som står i terminalen
<realubot> När då?
<lilleman72_> Ställer in gparted
<lilleman72_> förra ggn du skrev
<realubot> lilleman72_: Hittar du Partition Editor under System -> Administration eller System -> Inställningar?
<realubot> Psrtitionsredigeraren eller vad den nu heter på sv.
<lilleman72_> Partitionsredigeraren GParted
<lilleman72_> den finns
<realubot> lilleman72_: Ok, men vänta tills prompten har kommit tillbaka i Terminalen så är installationen färdig.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Starta den då.
<realubot> Partitions...
<lilleman72_> donne
<lilleman72_> ska jag stänga terminalen?
<realubot> lilleman72_: Nej, den kan vara öppen.
<lilleman72_> ok
<lilleman72_> nu ser jag alla partitioner på disken
<realubot> Japp, nu gäller det att inte ta fel partitione här!
<lilleman72_> Har markerat Windows partitionen
<realubot> Windows-partitionen har filssytemet ntfs.
<lilleman72_> ./dev/sda2
<realubot> Högerklicka på den och ta Ta vort.
<realubot> *Ta bort
<lilleman72_> donne
<lilleman72_> unalocated
<realubot> Högerklicka på den igen och välj Skapa partition, Ny eller vad det heter.
<realubot> Därefter väljer du ext4 som filsystem.
<lilleman72_> NEW?
<realubot> Ja.
<lilleman72_> realubot:  jag har en som heter ext4
<realubot> 0Ändra File system till ext4 och ta Ok.
<lilleman72_> redan
<realubot> Nej, det är filsystemet som heter ext4.
<lilleman72_> ok
<realubot> Linux filsystem. Som att Windows använder FAT eller NTFS.
<lilleman72_> jo jag hajjar :D
<lilleman72_> är det bara det jag ska göra?? det finns en massa om storlek
<realubot> Mhm, det är ok så.
<lilleman72_> donne
<realubot> Ta Ok eller vad det heter efteråt.
<lilleman72_> donne
<realubot> Ok, gparted uppdaterade partitionerna direkt eller?
<lilleman72_> det står New Partition #1 39,18GiB
<realubot> Mhm, ok. Stämmer storleken med vad Windows-partitionen var på då?
<lilleman72_> yupp
<realubot> Ok, stäng gparted då.
<lilleman72_> ingen formatering nu då?
<realubot> Jo, ta det då.
<realubot> Vad finns det att välja på då?
<realubot> Format to?
<lilleman72_> realubot:  när jag klickade på "stäng" kommer det Quit GParted?.....2 operations are currently pending
<realubot> Nej, stäng inte då.
<lilleman72_> k
<realubot> Du måste säga ja till ändringarna på något sätt.
<lilleman72_> okey
<realubot> Edit -> Apply All Operations
<lilleman72_> Format to sa du
<realubot> lilleman72_: Nej, skit i format.
<lilleman72_> ok
<realubot> lilleman72_: Jag tror det räcker med att du har tagit bort den och skapat en ny som har nytt filssytem.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Gå in i gparteds meny och klicka på Edit -> Apply...
<lilleman72_> realubot:  det finns en grön V uppe där det står apply all operations
<realubot> Ja, ta det.
<lilleman72_> brb
<lilleman72_> tele
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> parted är Terminalversionen av gparted. Logiskt.
<lilleman72_> realubot: tebax
<lilleman72_> save details nu då
<lilleman72_> realubot: dog du?
<andol> Jomentitta, Egypten är tillbaks på Internet.
<lilleman72_> Grattis Egypten
<lilleman72_> WB måste man säga
<maxjezy> någon här som gör egen remouladesås?
<lilleman72_> maxjezy:
<lilleman72_> 2 dl  majonnäs, ca 1 msk  kapris, finhackad 2 msk  ättiksgurka, finhackad 1 msk  bostongurka, rågad 1 tsk  fem lökar, krydda 2 dl  crème fraiche 2 krm  curry, rågade mått
<lilleman72_> :D
<larsemil> fem lökar kändes mycket
<larsemil> andol: whadup idag då?
<realubot> lilleman72_: Hej
<Barre> jag kör på: 0,5 dl majonäs, 0.25 dl gräddfil, 1/2 fint hackad lödlök ett par rejäla matskedar bostongurka och ca: 1tsk curry
<lilleman72_> realubot: hej
<realubot> lilleman72_: Hur går det med partitionen?
<lilleman72_> realubot:  jag har skapat den nu
<lilleman72_> -/dev/sda2 ext4
<realubot> lilleman72_: Jo, men hittar du disken i Nautilus nu?
<realubot> Och du går in  din Hemkatalog i Platser. Ser du partitionen där som en disk+
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Till vänster i Nautilus.
<lilleman72_> nautilius?
<larsemil> filbläddraren
<lilleman72_> 42GB filesystem
<andol> larsemil: Jorå jag rootar mig som vanligt. själv då?
<larsemil> jodå. fixar och trixar inför en deadline idag, blir så bra så.
<lilleman72_> realubot:  ja jag ser den
<maxjezy> lilleman72_, just dom där grejerna har man inte hemma
<maxjezy> får gå till affären
<maxjezy> och jag dissar nog vissa delar.
<larsemil> maxjezy: sa jag att du hade en sötkorv!? jag är sugen på en till
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> larsemil, japp
<maxjezy>  hon är awesome
<maxjezy> larsemil, bara till att sätta på frugan då
<maxjezy> haha
<lilleman72_> maxjezy:  hur hundan ska du då göra såsen?
<lilleman72_> realubot:  ska jag formatera disken nu lr?
<maxjezy> lilleman72_, jag tror jag kör majonär, boston, creme fresh, lök och lite senap
<andol> larsemil: Deadline idag? Inte mycket för f13g alltså? :)
<lilleman72_> maxjezy:  då blir det inte redigt
<lilleman72_> D:
<maxjezy> sant så sant, ja får se om kryddorna är bra pris och bra kvalitet i affären
<maxjezy> bbl!
<maxjezy> nu måste jag äta en macka och ut med bäbisen i solen en sväng
<maxjezy> sjuuuudelliiiduuu!
<lilleman72_> maxjezy: http://www.ica.se/recept?recipeid=284808
<lilleman72_> realubot:  ska jag formatera nu?
<lilleman72_> kanske ska mounta den först?
<madbear> nä!
<larsemil> andol: vad är f13g?
<andol> larsemil: framförhållning
<realubot> lilleman72_: Nej, tror jag itne du behöve.
<realubot> *behöver
<larsemil> andol: klart jag har! men nu är det ju finslipning!
<lilleman72_> realubot:  vad ska jag göra nu då+
<realubot> lilleman72_: Klicka på den om du ser den.
<realubot> Får du inte upp en helt tom disk (partition) då?
<lilleman72_> nej men jag tror jag måste mounta den
<larsemil> andol: http://f13g.se/
<realubot> lilleman72_: Om du ser den så monteras den när du klickar på den i Nautilus.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Hette den sdb1?
<lilleman72_> sda2
<realubot> lilleman72_: sudo mkdir /media/new_partition
<realubot> lilleman72_: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/new_partition
<realubot> lilleman72_: Nu ska den dyka upp i Nautilus.
<larsemil> har ni skapat ett filsystem på den då?
<andol> larsemil: Ja?
<lilleman72_> men detta mådte jag kunna göra via ssh??
<realubot> larsemil: varför echo -n framförhållning | wc --chars ?
<lilleman72_> så där..nu ser jag disken
<lilleman72_> :D
<lilleman72_> lost+found ligger på den disken
<lilleman72_> Kan man koppla den disken till www mapen?
<realubot> Mhm, det går att fixa så den automonteras när systemet startar genom att lägga till en rad i /etc/fstab
<larsemil> realubot: för att förstå f13g
<larsemil> andol: skämtets ursprung?
<realubot> larsemil: Varför förstår med det av siffran 15?
<larsemil> för att o man tar bort två bokstäver blir det 13. allts f 13 g
<andol> larsemil: Japp, baserat på den lätt interna frasen "framförhållning, femton bokstäver".
<lilleman72_> realubot:  vad skriver jag i fstab?
<realubot> larsemil: Om du vill koppla disken till www-katalogen så: 1. Ska du nog se till att partitionen monteras när systemet startar. 2. Ändra i webbserverns inställningar så att webbservern använde /media/new_partition/www istället för det du har där nu.
<andol> larsemil: Var förövrigt ursprungligen "framförhållning, fjorton bokstäver" ett bra tag innan någon kontrollräknade :)
<realubot> lilleman72_: Det var till dig.
<larsemil> realubot: jag vill inte det
<realubot> lilleman72_: Tänk på att rättigheterna är viktiga när du pekar webbservern dit.
<lilleman72_> realubot:  okey
<larsemil> andol: jag förstår fortfarande inte det roliga riktigt
<lilleman72_> realubot:  men är disken automountad nu?? jag menar så den finns när jag startar maskinen så finns disken där`?
<realubot> lilleman72_: Jag tror att ägaren ska vara www-data eller något i Apache och att du inte ska tillåta others att redigera filer hur som helst på en katalog som delas ut av en webbserver.
<andol> larsemil: Inte jätteroligt egentligen, utöver det att det är en nerdig anspelning på förkortningar såsom i18n och l10n.
<lilleman72_> okey?!?
<larsemil> andol: ah.
<lilleman72_> NU blev det för hög kompetens som jag inte innehar
<realubot> lilleman72_: Det är bara ett tips om du skulle få för dig att dela ut en annan katalog än www-data.
<lilleman72_> ok
<lilleman72_> jag får tacka iaf för all hjälp jag fått av dig realubot
<lilleman72_> nu blir det att hämta min dotter på dagis
<realubot> lilleman72_: Vilken webbserver har du? Apache?
<lilleman72_> mm
<lilleman72_> htp://r3loaded.no-ip.org
<lilleman72_> http*
<lilleman72_> håller på att bygga upp den
<madbear> andol: i2e a2s r4t j1 ?
<lilleman72_> aja måste dra
<realubot> lilleman72_: Någonstans i Apcahes inställningar står det vilken katalog som Apache delar ut. Normalt är det /var/www eller något. Om du ändrar i Apaches inställningar så att webbservern istället använder en katalog som ligger på /media/new_partition/www så får du se till att inte folk som kommer åt webbservern har rätt att skapa och exekvera filer hur som helst på din webbserver annars hackas din w
<madbear> realubot: vad skulle den här kanalen göra utan dig?
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<realubot> lilleman72_: /var/www har vettiga rättigheter (och ägare) som standard men om du byter katalog till en på din gamla Windows-partittion så får du se till att ha samma ägare och rättigheter som du har på /var/www annars ligger du risigt till.
<realubot> madbear: Konkurs, tror jag.
<larsemil> realubot: är väl mer tvärtom som det är jobbigt? om man kör apache som en annan användare, alternativt gör o rättigheterna på ANDRA filer så att www-data kommer åt de
<larsemil> n
<realubot> lilleman72_: Jag rekommenderar att du gör något av det här när du har tid: 1. Bootar från Ubuntu Live från CD/USB och ändrar storlek på sda1 så att sda1 omfattar hela utrymmet på sda2 (Windows-partitionen). 2. Lägger till sda2 så att partitionen automatiskt monteras när systemet startar genom att editera filen /etc/fstab. 3. Frågar om någon i kanalen kan hjälpa dig att "flytta" Apaches www-katalog 
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Men om han använder /media/new_partition/www som katalog och delar ut den med Apache och låter ägaren vara samma som för Hemkatalogen och dessutom lägger filer som vem som helst får editera i katalogen så undrar man vad som kommer att hända? Om man har tur så fungerar inte Apache alls men annars känns det som en uppenbar risk att någon skapar en fil i katalogen som har rätt att komma åt 
<larsemil> okidoki
<realubot> larsemil: Eller?
<realubot> larsemil: Har jag fel?
<realubot> Om Apache låter ett PHP-skript skapas och köras som vanlig användare ab någon som kommer åt systemet så undrar man ju om inte det skriptet kan göra allt som avändaren normalt får?
<larsemil> jo så är det ju
<realubot> Jag tror Apache kräver att ägaren till katalogen är www-data eller nåt?
<kodein> det får ju göra allt som www-user får
<larsemil> men så länge man kör apache som användare www-data är ju inte det ett problem
<realubot> För att Apache/PHP ska fungera?
<larsemil> sen om jag lägger in fdisk med 777 rättigheter i en www-data mapp får jag väl kanske skylla mig själv...
<realubot> larsemil: Mhm, frågan är om Apache kommer åt /media/new_partition/wwww? Apache får nog inte exekvera filer som ligger där utan att man byter ägare till www-data eller ändrar rättigheter på filerna?
<kodein> om du tycker det så.
<larsemil> den kommer väl åt de mappar man säger åt den att komma åt
<realubot> Jaha, ok.
<kodein> själv tror jag det räcker med läsrättigheter.
<larsemil> är ju bara att ställa in i sitehosten
<larsemil> kodein: förutom eventuella uploadmappar och liknande då
<kodein> larsemil: ja, men det är ju som att be om problem :)
<realubot> Det som är viktigast (trro jag) är att inte vem som helst får skapa exekverbara filer på webbservern.
<realubot> Att bara www-data eller root får det och att /media/New_partition/wwww har 755 eller nåt.
<realubot> Det var det jag menade att lilleman72_ får dubbelkolla innan han pekar om webbservern, typ.
<larsemil> jag pekar om min webbserver dagligen när jag lägger in nya domäner
<realubot> Ja. Och www-data är inte ägare till katalogerna eller?
<larsemil> bryr mig aldrig om sånt, men så ägs inte mapparna av www-data utan av ftp-user -ftp-group och det gör att enda sättet att lägga in nya filer är via ftp eller ssh och inte via webb.
<larsemil> å andra sidan så är ju standardbeteende att www-data äger www mapparna väl
<realubot> Mhm, aja, jag vet inte. Jag inbillar mig bara att man får dubbelkolla så att inte vem som helst har rätt att skapa och exekvera filer på en webbserver.
<realubot> Om man byter så att Apache använder en annan katalog än /var/wwww som standard.
<realubot> larsemil: Vi leker med tanken att others har rätt att skapa och exekvera en fil på ftp-users webbserver-katalog. Det hade knappast varit säkrt?
<realubot> *säkert
<realubot> Struntsamma...
<realubot> Det är nog som du säger. Det viktigast att tänka på är att Apache inte körs som en vanlig användare.
<ubuntu_user0> Tjena, någon som kan hjälpa mig? Jag letar efter någon sorts drivrutin för följande trådlöst nätverkskort som sitter i en Lenovo x100e (thinkpad): 2x2 11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half Mini Card Adapter" (detta är vad som står i Windows 7 under enhetshanteraren). Jag kör Ubuntu Netbook med hjälp av Wubi. Tacksam för hjälp!
<ubuntu_user0> Detta verkar vara drivern för Windows OS; http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-75618.html
<larsemil> ubuntu_user0: system > administration > hårdvarudrivrutiner hittar inget?
<larsemil> ubuntu_user0: lspci | grep
<ubuntu_user0> Icke
<larsemil> oj sry
<larsemil> lspci | grep Network säger det något om vad det kan heta?
<Kim^J> amelia: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.366492/mardromshaveri-pa-logica
<Kim^J> :D
<ubuntu_user0> sitter på Windows nu, men jag har för mig att den inte visste vad det var för kort
<realubot> ubuntu_user0: http://justinsomnia.org/2010/02/ubuntu-on-a-lenovo-thinkpad-x100e/
<realubot> ubuntu_user0: Det är ett tips.
<amelia> Kim^J: igen?
<realubot> "Getting wireless to work"
<Kim^J> Yep
<ubuntu_user0> realubot: Det är ej standard wireless kortet som sitter i datorn, skoldator, specialbeställning
<Philip5> amelia: tror du det är kul att vara sysadmin där? :O
<Barre> ubuntu_user0: ett kommando du kan köra (i ubuntu) är att i terminalen skriva: sudo lshw -class network
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, de har väl bara konsulter? :P
<Barre> ubuntu_user0: då kan du se vad det är för chip på nätverkskortet
<Kim^J> amelia: Kanske blir en våg av kunder som hoppar av... :P
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<larsemil> snarare troligt
<ubuntu_user0> Barre: ska boota Ubuntu nu och testa det!
<amelia> jag tycker faktiskt rätt synd om dem. det är hemskt med sånna jättehaveri. :(
<Kim^J> Mjo
<Kim^J> Visar iofs att man inte ska ha alla sina datorer på samma fysiska plats. :)
<bamsefar> Vad hjälper det om typ nätet går sönder?
<Kim^J> Då är man så kokt i bajs så det spelar ingen roll. :P
<amelia> bamsefar: beror väl på var i nätet det går sönder och på vilket sätt?
<Barre> HA, det var som jag misstänkte, det är ALLTID ett nätverksproblem när det är problem (undantag de fall då  det är användarproblem eller skrivarproblem)
<bamsefar> amelia: True
<bamsefar> Barre: Hehe :D
<realubot> ubuntu_user0: Aha.
<amelia> bamsefar: fast om hela internet går sönder är det ju klart svårt... men då kan ju ingen surfa till sidorna iaf så who cares? ;)
<realubot> ubuntu_user0: sudo lshw | grep -C network
<Kim^J> amelia: Min tanke, :P
<amelia> de kanske fick slut på ipv4 adresser så havererade hela nätet. :P
<realubot> Den raden ger dig kanske info.
<Kim^J> xD
<amelia> eller så skulle de implementera ipv6 och så gick det åt skogen..
<realubot> Haha, vad skrev jag för kommando.
<realubot> Varför stoppar ni mig inte?
<realubot> 14:25 < realubot> ubuntu_user0: sudo lshw | grep -C network
<realubot> Skönt att sitta på stationära datorn igen där inte skärmen buggar ur när man kr lshw. :)
<Kim^J> amelia: NÃ¥got failade iaf. :P
<Kim^J> amelia: Trist att vara kund där.
<amelia> Kim^J: jo, det lär inte vara kul. lär nog inte vara så kul att vara tekniker där heller.. har varit en del stora haveri där nere i bromölla på senaste tiden.
<Kim^J> amelia: UC kreditupplysningar är kund hos dom... Och ja, dom funkar inte längre. ^^
<ubuntu_user0> ok, har bootat ubuntu nu
<ubuntu_user0> (jag som hade nätverksproblem)
<ubuntu_user0> "sudo lshw -class network" gav följande
<maxjezy> galet nice med egen remouladesås
<maxjezy> 10 poäng till det
<ubuntu_user0> *-network UNCLAIMED
<ubuntu_user0>        description: Network controller
<ubuntu_user0>        product: Broadcom Corporation
<ubuntu_user0>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<ubuntu_user0>        physical id: 0
<ubuntu_user0>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<ubuntu_user0>        version: 01
<ubuntu_user0>        width: 64 bits
<Kim^J> Nej nej.
<ubuntu_user0>        clock: 33MHz
<ubuntu_user0>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<ubuntu_user0>        configuration: latency=0
<ubuntu_user0>        resources: memory:d0300000-d0303fff
<Kim^J> ubuntu_user0: http://pastebin.com/
<Norrland_jr> !paste | ubuntu_user0
<ubot2> ubuntu_user0: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<ubuntu_user0> k sorry
<ubuntu_user0> såg ni vad jag skrev eller ska jag pastebina nu?
<Kim^J> Vi såg...
<Kim^J> Och ett helt vanligt broadcom chip
<larsemil> sådär. nu är jag med i din klubb Kim^J !
<Kim^J> Min klubb? =)
<larsemil> windows!
<UkuleleSolen> Hej..?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Aha, det läste jag något om på din dator.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hej. Skickade fel.
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag fick för mig att prova uppgradera till 11.04 igår. Men det gick inge vidare.
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag, för tillfället, en dator som är mer eller mindre obrukbar och väldigt lite som har med skrivbordet att göra funkar
<UkuleleSolen> Startar jag Synaptic-packaren får jag läsa att jag får så lov att köra programmet utan några rättigheter
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har någon ide på vad som gick fel och hur jag kan fixa till det?
<larsemil> provat i terminalen att sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<larsemil> om det är något i en isntall som hängt sig så prova apt-get install -f
<realubot> Nej. Jag är skeptisk till uppgraderingar. Hur är det med det? Brukar Ubuntu fungera att uppdatera från en version till en annan?
<Norrland_jr> realubot: blir oftast bättre med ren installation
<UkuleleSolen> larsemil just nu funkar inget av det. och att nå paste.ubuntu verkar inte funka heller
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: varför funkar det inte?
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Vad är det som ställer till problem då?
<Norrland_jr> realubot: vet inte exakt, men systemet blir lite lätt instabilt
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Mitt tips. Ta backup på allt viktigt, e-post, bokmärken, dokument m.m. och installera 10.10 eller 11.04 från scratch.
<realubot> Jag är fortfarande inne på att ubuntu_user0 ska testa det här: http://netbooked.net/netbook-reviews/review/lenovo-thinkpad-x100e-review/#comment_14503
<realubot> Han har ett broadcom. Då kanske han måste göra på ett annat sätt. :S
<realubot> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<realubot> Jah vet inte...
<realubot> Det står ju inte vad har för Broadcom...
<HeMan> hehe, nån har ju haft kul, Facebook's IPv6-adress, 2620:0:1cfe:face:b00c::3
<larsemil> HeMan: haha på riktigt?
<HeMan> larsemil: dig -t AAAA www.v6.facebook.com
<HeMan> larsemil: www.v6.facebook.com.	3575	IN	AAAA	2620:0:1cfe:face:b00c::3
<larsemil> HeMan: det är ju helt. helt... underbart!
<HeMan> jepp!
<larsemil> ska skriva en ordgenerator som genererar ord utefter hexadecimala tecknen.. och ersätter t.ex o med 0 osv.. :D
<larsemil> så man vet vilket subnet man ska försöka få. :D
<UkuleleSolen> larsemil jag vet faktiskt inte vad som gick del med uppgraderingen
<UkuleleSolen> Men just nu är det inte mycket som funkar alls
<Kim^J> Hur säger man till Firefox att en adress är ipv6?
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: har du nät?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, tjena
<maxjezy> har du fått lite förslag på loggor?
<maxjezy> ja diggade ett förslag på
<maxjezy> loggorna
<maxjezy> om du sett dem ännu dvs.
<maxjezy> har för mig han sa att han mailade dig
<UkuleleSolen> maxjezy: Ja, jag fick ett mail för 2-3 dagar sedan
<UkuleleSolen> Vi har en dialog nu
<maxjezy> ok
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561415/
<UkuleleSolen> vilken typ av "update" jag än väljer, så får jag en massa felmeddelanden
<zChris> Kim^J, det är väll inget som beror firefox??
<Kim^J> zChris: Den blir ledsen på vadsomhelst:portnummer
<Kim^J> Typ...
<HeMan> larsemil: går göra med lite fiffig grep ur /usr/share/dict/*
<zChris> Kim^J: testa med http://[ip:port]
<Kim^J> zChris: Alltså, den tror att en IPV6 adress innehåller portnummer...
<Kim^J> Pga :
<kodein> Kim^J: notera zChris klammerparenteser
<Kim^J> Jaha
<kodein> [ip]:port
<spacebug-> update manager tyckte jag skulle updatera upstart men om jag försöker gör det så klagar den på att jag har för ny libc6 ..fail ;)
<Coffe> har sökt på google ett tag, någon som har koll på hur man via pam/ldap begränsar vilka anv som loggar in, beroende på grupp ?
<Vatt> Hej igen! Har lånat en CD-skiva från biblioteket. Ska lära mej japanska då jag har inte tid eller kunskap att få linux att köra windowsspel. Spelade mycket förr och rätt mycket onödig tid slösade jag bort. Men hur som helst med linux...så lär man sej iallafall något :) Jag undrar nu varför det står "Platsen är inte monteringsbar" när jag stoppar in skivan?
<Vatt> oj ser nu att det finns bara floppy@ och fluppy0 i /media :P
<Vatt> Skriver sudo mount /dev/dvd1 /media/dvd men då står det
<Vatt> mount: blockenhet /dev/sr0 är skrivskyddad, monterar som endast läsbar
<Vatt> mount: du måste ange filsystemstypen
<virtuald> -t iso9660
<virtuald> tror iofs det är något fel på skivan
<virtuald> eller det kanske är en ljud-cd, då går den inte att montera
<Vatt> -t iso9660 har jag redan gjort
<Vatt> mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd1 /media/dvd
<Vatt> mount: blockenhet /dev/sr0 är skrivskyddad, monterar som endast läsbar
<kodein> hade du tänkt skriva på cd-skivan?
<Vatt> jag har en DVD spelare och en CD-spelare som kan bränna CD. I /dev så finns det dvd1 så jag antar att det är DVD spelaren som CDn är i
<kodein> det är dock inte ett svar på min fråga...
<Vatt> Jag hade tänkt och mounta CD
<kodein> mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<kodein> men det brukar ju ske automagiskt
<Vatt> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<Vatt> mount: fel filsystemstyp, felaktig flagga, felaktigt superblock
<Vatt>        på /dev/sr0, codepage eller hjälpprogram saknas, eller annat fel
<Vatt>        I en del fall kan användbar information hittas i syslog
<Vatt>        - prova dmesg | tail eller något liknande
<realubot> Vatt: Det låter skumt att det inte fungerar att bara trycka i skivan i läsaren.
<realubot> Vatt: Japanska säger du? Fungerar verkligen skivan på Ubunu ens?
<Vatt> det är en helt vanlig CD :) Japanska lär vara kul.
<realubot> Vatt: Jo, men är det ljudfiler på eller något Windows-program?
<Vatt> det går inte och mounta CDn bara
<Vatt> det är mp3 filer
<realubot> Har du skapat katalogen /media/dvd då?
<realubot> sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<realubot> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/dvd
<realubot> kodein: Vad betyder -o ro?
<Vatt> jag har skapat dvd mappen
<realubot> Vatt: Ok, testa att montera skivan nu.
<Vatt> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/dvd
<Vatt> mount: inget media hittades på /dev/sr1
<realubot> Vatt: Jag tycker fortfarande att det är skumt att din läsaren inte fattar att du har tryckt i en skiva automatiskt.
<realubot> Vatt: Testa: sudo mount t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<realubot> så
<realubot> försök också med: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 -o ro /media/dvd
<Vatt> samma sak  :S
<realubot> Vatt: Vad får du om du kör: ls -1 /dev/cdrom
<Vatt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-02-02 16:16 /dev/cdrom -> sr1
<realubot> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<realubot> Ok, men då ska du köra: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr1 -o ro /media/dvd
<Vatt> mount: inget media hittades på /dev/sr1
<realubot> Vatt: Hm, har du satt i skivan? :S
<Vatt> annars så finns det ju /dev/dvd1
<Vatt> ja
<realubot> Testa det då.
<realubot> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd1 -o ro /media/dvd
<realubot> eller bara: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/dvd1 /media/dvd
<realubot> Vatt: Ubuntu är normalt inställt på att fråga vad du vill göra med innehållet på skivan när du sätter i en skiva i UBuntu.
<realubot> Det låter skumt att du inte får upp en sån dialogruta.
<Vatt> kör ju lubuntu, men det borde vara samma sak som lubuntu
<realubot> Mhm, maybe.
<saba> kolla vad sista raderna av dmesg säger
<saba> vatt: dmesg | tail -20
<realubot> Kan det inte vara så att det inte fungerar för att Vatt inte har installerat support för ljudformatet och att lubuntu inte ser att det finns ett innehåll på skivan?
<Vatt> ska pasta lite
<Vatt> http://pastebin.com/c7gh1bxY
<saba> Vatt: det där ser inte särskilt bra ut.. ta ut skivan, stoppa in den igen och kör dmesg igen så får du veta vad som händer från början
<Vatt> samma sak
<Vatt> saba: samma sak
<realubot> Vatt: Du har kollat så skivan inte är repad eller smutig under? Skivor från bibliotek brukar inte se så fina ut. :S
<saba> Vatt: vadå samma sak? jag var otydlig från början, menade att du ska antingen försöka montera skivan eller sätta i den och sen efter det köra dmesg
<saba> om det var så du gjorde, kör | tail -50 ist och pasta det
<Vatt> samba: Jag testade utan skiva, med skiva och satt in skivan igen och körde dmseg
<Vatt> samma sak hände
<Vatt> root@lubuntu-GA-7VAXFS:/media# tail -50 ist och pasta det
<Vatt> tail: flagga använd i felaktigt sammanhang -- 5
<Vatt> root@lubuntu-GA-7VAXFS:/media# tail -50 ist
<Vatt> tail: kan inte öppna "ist" för läsning: Filen eller katalogen finns int
<Norrland_jr> Vatt: han menade nog "dmesg | tail -50"
<Norrland_jr> istället brukar förkortas "ist"
<Vatt> http://pastebin.com/d2BupGhc
<cahoot> fel på skivan eller läsaren
<Vatt> ska testa med annan skiva /Ã¥t mat
<Vatt> grr!!! Med en vanlig skiva så fungerar det :(
<Vatt> och den andra CD-driven fungerar okså :@
<Vatt> okej, det är alltså ljudskivan som är lite efter :P Hm...hur ska man då få ut filerna ur ljudskivan?
<cahoot> du vet att du inte kan montera en audio CD?
<cahoot> (om det är det det handlar om)
<realubot> Vatt: Om du har luckats montera skivan så är det väl bara att markera alla, kopiera och klistra in filerna på hdd?
<realubot> Vatt: Vad är det för ljudformat? Du kanske vill konvertera filerna till mp3?
<cahoot> Vatt: en audio CD kopieras med t ex abcde
<saba> Vatt: jag är mitt uppe i ett kaos så jag hinner inte skriva så mkt, men om du vet att skivan fungerar (testa med cdspelare eller dylikt) så leta i dmesg (kör istället "dmesg |less" tryck stort G för att gå längst ner och börja leta dig uppåt
<saba> i början av allting kommer du sannolikt hitta varför Linux inte kan läsa skivan
<saba> om skivan fngerar så är det nånting du bör installera. Testa även rhythmbox eller liknande om det är en ljudskiva
<realubot> Vatt: SÃ¥ kanske: abcde -a cddb,read,encode,tag,move,playlist,clean -d /dev/cdrom -o m4a -V -x
<realubot> Det är bara ett förslag. Du kanske behöver ha andra options.
<realubot> Vatt: http://www.larmeir.com/2010/08/ripping-a-cd-to-mp3-in-ubuntu-10-04-lts-with-ripperx/
<realubot> Ripper X.
<Vatt> hmm. När jag stoppade in en vanlig CD (CD...så 90-tal :)) så kom en mapp upp i /media/
<Vatt> realubot: Fo sho det ska jag kolla på :)
<realubot> Vatt: Skivan är nog kass. Repad.
<realubot> Eller nåt.
<Vatt> Nja, CDn är clean som en spegel.
<xyzp> hej
<Vatt> Måste säga att lubuntu är riktigt bra för att vara en av ubuntu familjerna. Den är stabil och alla ubuntu program och manualer passar till lubuntu :)
<xyzp> Det finns så mycket att lära sig om Linux när man kört Windows och macintosh tidigare
<saba> Vatt: har du kollat på fodralet till skivan?
<Vatt> Nackdelen med lubuntu är att man måste typ installera programmen. Dom är inte automatiskt installerad när systemet är det. Men jag ser det som en fördel :)
<saba> kanske finns nån vettig info där om att den är encodad på nåt spännande sätt
<Vatt> saba: ja
<saba> om du inte hittar nåt och vill böka på riktigt så kan du ju kolla vad "riktiga" ubuntu installerar i cd audio väg och kolla vad du har installerat / inte installerat
<xyzp> realubot, hallå där
<Vatt> RipperX verkar kunna rippa från CDn :)
<cahoot> bygger väl på cdparanoia, som nog skulle kunna rippa en 78 varvare
<Vatt> Tror ni att linux kommer vara bättre än nya Windows 8?
<cahoot> bättre på vad?
<HeMan> vad är Windows bra på? jag har inte kört det sedan förra årtusendet
<cahoot> HeMan: den lilla hunden?
<HeMan> cahoot: det var ett gem på min tid, eller vad pratar du om?
<Vatt> cahoot: vet inte. Varför använder typ alla windows men inte linux då linux är lättanvändarvänligt som windows 7
<dagon_> fast använder man gnome eller kde så är det mer användarvänligt än windows 7
 * realubot litar inte på CD/DVD:er.
<realubot> Vatt: Fördelen med Windows är att vissa program kräver Winows och att batteritiden på bärbara brukar vara bättre. Annars ser jag inte någon fördel för en privatperson att använda Windows. Jo, fler USB-grejer fungerar utan strul eftersom tillverkarna gör drivisar till Windows.
<realubot> Photoshop t.ex.
<realubot> Och datorspel såklart.
<realubot> Svårt att rekommendera Ubuntu till en gamer.
<HeMan> jag har hjälpt frugans kompisar att byta bort Windows och dom har varit mycket nöjda!
<dagon_> :)
<realubot> dagon_: Vad ler du åt?
<Vatt> Nu fungerar det :) Fast jag behövde bara öppna en MP3 spelare så kunde den spela direkt från CDn :skamsen:
<Vatt> ;)
<realubot> Vatt: Ja, klart.
<realubot> Vatt: Jag trodde du ville ha en kopia på hårddisken.
<Vatt> men jag kan fortfarande inte mouta CDn :)
<cahoot> du vet att du inte kan montera en audio CD?
<Vatt> spelar roll. Ska bara lyssna på den. SEn har jag rippat den.
<realubot> Ok, men den är väl montad om du spelar låtar från skivan? :S
<Vatt> cahoot: märkte det idag :P
<Vatt> i win går det
<cahoot> såpass
<realubot> cahoot: Varför går det inte att montera en audio-CD?
<dagon_> realubot: Hemans mening. Och vad sticker du upp för?
<realubot> dagon_: Ta det lugnt. Vi vill inte ha något bråk i kanalen.
<cahoot> realubot: saknar filsystem
<virtuald> realubot: en ljud-cd har inget filsystem
<realubot> Aha, ok, den är en enda stor klump då eller? Typ som en stor zip-fil på CD?
<cahoot> en platt klump
<virtuald> fast det är ju uppdelat i spår
<realubot> Det låter skumt att den saknar filsystem. :S
<virtuald> på något sätt :)
<realubot> Mhm, märkligt. :S Därför man måste rippa och ha sig då. :(
<virtuald> realubot: är väl inte skummare att ett kassettband saknar filsystem, eller en oformaterad hårddisk? :)
<cahoot> sen går de att mounta med lite specialtrick
<realubot> virtuald: Skumt att det fungerar utan filsystem då då.
<virtuald> varför då?
<realubot> Det här förklarar ju varför alla mount -t 9660 trick inte fungerade. :S
<virtuald> smäll in datan då, filer behövs inte för musik…
<realubot> virtuald: Det är inte jag som strular med skivan.
<virtuald> nä, menade bara att det är onödigt med filer när man bara ska ha musik på skivan
<virtuald> okomprimerad
<realubot> Det är en djungel med ljud- och videoformat m.m.
<virtuald> ja
<Maxk123> försöker installera lite nätverks hårddiskar och får upp meddelandet "Kunde inte montera platsen" "Misslyckades med att hämta utdelningslista från server" nån som har en enkel lösning?
<cahoot> nfs eller cifs/samba?
<kodein> till?
<cahoot> ^^^
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<maxjezy> Philip5, yes :)
<maxjezy> kollade precis på iron chef america
<maxjezy> damn, vilka grejer de lagar till
<maxjezy> annat än våra svenska matprogram
<Philip5> maxjezy: leker lite med uppdatering av yafaray addonen för blender 2.5 :)
<maxjezy> fixar du så texturer fungerar?
<Maxk123> cahoot jag har inte installerat några tillägg har det istortsätt precis som när man installerar 10.10,
<Philip5> maxjezy: har inte kollat än men nu kan man importera yafaraymaterial från scener som skapats i blender 2.49
<maxjezy> saknar lite texturer i 2.5:an
<maxjezy> därför kör jag vidare med blenders internal
<maxjezy> i de scener man behöver sånt dvs
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> verkar inte finnas än
<peetra> vad kinkig irc var, jag kunde inte ghosta mig själv. :P
<lowbowz> Hej, Öböntö-användare.
<lowbowz> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blåman <-- Hört det förut? Märkligt att kalla bruna människor för "blå".
<kodein> “då blå i äldre tider även betydde svart“
<kodein> så där har du förklaringen
<dagon_> hehe
<jenka> Hej! Har en windows&ubuntu maskin. Jag har nu installerat fedora och när jag startade om så fanns ubuntu inte med i grub när jag bootade.. Vet att jag behöver lägga till ubuntu i /boot/grub/menu.lst men vet inte riktigt vad jag ska skriva? Eller ska jag lösa det på något annat sätt?
<cahoot> fedore använder inte grub2?
<kodein> jo?
<lowbowz> kodein: Ologiskt.
<Christoffer> peetra: Den är tydlig det gillar jag ...inga missförstånd...står klart och tydligt vad för röst som har registrerats
 * lowbowz blir nyfiken på vad Christoffer dillar om.
<kodein> lowbowz: OK
<kodein> lowbowz: varför är du inte på min ignore än, egentligen?
<zChris> kodein, är du schizofren?
<Norrland_jr> :)
<kodein> zChris: nej. vad har du själv för diagnoser?
<jenka> Men använder ubuntu och fedora olika versioner av grub?
<zChris> kodein, Inga, du själv?
<kodein> nej, och på vilket sätt hade det varit relevant om ens så vore?
<dagon_> lol
<kodein> zChris: känner du ofta att du måste fråga om flera gånger för att du glömmer att läsa svaren du får?
<dagon_> ska ni sabba irc-kanalen nu också
<zChris> kodein, nej, vad får dig att tro det?
<Norrland_jr> hakuna matata ffs
<peetra> Bra att du gillar boten, Christoffer :) Jag tycker det är så många rader som det är i en log att läsa i efterhand.
<Christoffer> peetra: loggas kanalen till http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/02 ?
<realubot> jenka: "Note: When you install fedora after the installation of Ubuntu your Ubuntu’s grub will be removed and you can’t see Ubuntu on the Grub’s list."
<Christoffer> var bara några tidigare kommentarer men vet inte hur länge den laggar efter
<realubot> jenka: http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/prabindatta/2010/10/01/install-multiple-linux-os-on-a-single-pc/
<peetra> Christoffer: Det ser onekligen ut som opm den loggas dit jo. :D
<peetra> eller har nån stängt den?
<peetra> Lite skumt vart det, då den tagit slut 17:44....
<kodein> zChris: nej, jag är väl mest intresserad av hur du tycker dig kunna ha de kunskaper som krävs för att ställa psykologiska diagnoser, och detta över irc till på köpet.
<kodein> zChris: i andra hand är jag intresserad av att veta varför du tycker det är motiverat att plötsligt och oprovocerat komma med personangrepp.
<zChris> kodein, men hjärtat, jag har inte ställt någon som helst diagnos på dig eller sagt mig kunna ha dom kunskaperna. Det var en enkel lite fråga, torde väll även du kunna utläsa och förstå?
<realubot> Varför har inte Fedora som är så hippt Grub2?
<vacum> hippt?
<vacum> pfft
<kodein> zChris: ok. varför kände du det motiverat att ställa frågan, då?
<peetra> Fedora-folket anser Grub2 vara instabilt.
<zChris> kodein, men om du känner att du behöver samtalsterapi så kan du skicka ett privat mess till mig. Men nu ska jag iväg och spela innebandy. puss på kinden sötnos!
<kodein> zChris: bryt ett ben
<realubot> peetra: Ok. Vad är det som är instabilt? :S
<peetra> Ingen aning, jag är Ubuntu-aktivist och pro grub2 :D
<realubot> vacum: Det ska ju vara "det senaste" i Linuxsvängen.
<jenka> Någon som kan hjälpa mig att få in ubunt i grub efter fedora installation? Alla guider säger att ja ska kopiera över min gamla grub fil. men det är inte samma version av grub(?) så det går inte(?) :P
<kodein> extlinux är ju åas en vettigare bootloader än båda grub:arna
<peetra> Du får kanske försöka installera grub2 i Fedora?
<jenka> ok
<kodein> mindre petigt, om inte annat.
<siron> lubuntu någon som har för och nackdelar med distrubutionen?
<cahoot> kan du inte start ubuntu från grubs cli?
<jenka> hur menar du?
<cahoot> sen köra  update-grub - borde då hitta fedora och skapa en entry
<jenka> men det är ubuntu som jag inte hittar..
<gusnan> Så du har en fedora-grub som inte hittar Ubuntu - då gissar jag att du har grub version 1, som inte klarar av ext4.
<jenka> gusnan: hmm ok
<gusnan> för ubuntu har väl kört ext4 ett tag numer?
<jenka> så jag borde installera grub2 på fedora?
<gusnan> om det är som jag tror så borde det lösa det. Men jag är inte hundra.
<jenka> Ok, men är det bara att installera grub2 via terminalen i fedora eller ska jag tabort grub först?
<kodein> installera't
<realubot> jenka: Den här är ju från 1 okt 2010: http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/prabindatta/2010/10/01/install-multiple-linux-os-on-a-single-pc/
<realubot> jenka: Fungerar inte den?
<jenka> nej :P
<realubot> Aha, ext4.
<kodein> ja, något som fedora kört ett par releaser nu?
<jenka> kan tilläga att ja tror inte jag kör senaste fedora :S
<kodein> så, någon speciell anledning till att nyinstallera nåt gammalt dret?
<jenka> ja alltså det är ju i skolan vi håller på med det så fick en färdig cd :P
<realubot> jenka: Det här kanske: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Ext4_in_Fedora_11
<realubot> Under "Does GRUB support Ext4?"
<kodein> jag hade ju kört extlinux, men det är ju bara jag...
<realubot> jenka: Eller: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9691590&postcount=21
<peetra> pelleve ??
<pelleve> ja
<amelia> *gäsp*
<jenka> Efter att ja installerade grub2 så verkar det som fedora startar i grub ändå? Måste ja köra grub-update eller något liknande? :)
<Christoffer> fdsvensson: Jag tror det är rörigt för att det är mer diskussion än att saker bli gjorda.
<Christoffer> Om vi sätter fart med de vi själva vill pyssla med så kanske det klarnar lite längre fram hur ubuntu locoteam ska administreras/ledas senare
<Christoffer> under våren
<Christoffer> *svenska ubuntu locot
<pelleve> verkar vettigt men som "ny" i denna röra vill jag kunna lite mer om hur slipstenar dras
<Christoffer> pelleve: Var det svar till mig? ...om slipstenar?
<Christoffer> =)
<Christoffer> Jag gissar på det...
<pelleve> ta det inte fel. ja   ;-)
<pelleve> har fått ett visst intresse för detta sedan debatterna på forumet
<Christoffer> pelleve: Jo, jag kände samma sak i höstas när jag försökte komma in i systemet och förstå hur det fungerar och vad osm finns att göra
<Christoffer> men tror det går att specificera ganska bra...bara man ger samma igång till alla som kommer hit...informerar om samma möjligheter osv
<Christoffer> t.ex. wikin om aktuella projekt osv
<realubot> Varför hör jag inget när jag kör kommandot beep?
<lowbowz> Grubb-grubb.
<amelia> realubot: du har väl modulen pcspkr blacklistad.
<realubot> amelia: Jag har inte blacklistat något.
<amelia> realubot: en del distar har det som default
<realubot> amelia: Ja, du har rätt.
<realubot> Den är ju blacklistad default i 10.04.
<realubot> Varför är den det?
<phnom> realubot: För att folk blir fantastiskt irriterande på pipet :P
<phnom> irriterade*
<amelia> för att det är skitstörigt med en dator som piper varje gång man suddar eller tabbar eller något annat.
<realubot> # ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
<realubot> # nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
<realubot> Se där.
<lowbowz> Datorer ska göra mycket väsen av sig, både visuellt och audio-vist.
<lowbowz> Helst låta som syrsor varje gång man laddar något.
<realubot> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<lowbowz> Har jag sett i x antal Hollywoodfilmer.
<amelia> lowbowz: ja, men isåfall genom fläktarna och inte massa pipande.
<phnom> lowbowz: Mm, och man ska kunna "hacka" alla datorer genom att skriva "OVERRIDE" på godtyckligt ställe.
<amelia> phnom: hihi
<lowbowz> Alla datorer har ett specialskrivet 3D-GUI.
<lowbowz> Snarare som ett spel än ett OS.
<lowbowz> Förutom i den där filmen om en FOSS-snubbe och Bill Gates-kopia.
<phnom> "It's a UNIX system! I know this!"
<pelleve> phnom: det var väl Jurassic PArk
<lowbowz> Djurässick Paaark.
<amelia> fast vissa är duktiga... är iaf någon tv-serie som faktiskt använder rimliga verktyg.
<lowbowz> Navi CIS? *spyr*
<amelia> lowbowz: nej.
 * lowbowz tänker sig amelia som hon den där punkhackertjejen.
<phnom> lowbowz: Då är ju CSI hundra resor värre
<lowbowz> ^_^
<amelia> lowbowz: nog för att jag kollar på den också och diggar abby, men hon är inte så datahaxx hon är mest grym på allt annat.
<phnom> Med sina ljusbord och 3D-julgranar :P
<lowbowz> =S
<amelia> lowbowz: tror det är numbers som gör massa rätt.
<phnom> Det är en bra serie
<amelia> jag funderar på om man ska köpa någon dvd med massa numbersavsnitt och ge den en chans på riktigt
<phnom> Det är lite extra roligt om man tagit statistikkurser och känner igen formlerna han använder :P
<Norrland_jr> statistik med programvara :s
<phnom> Norrland_jr: Que?
<kodein> R?
<kodein> S? SPSS?
<Norrland_jr> phnom: läser en statistikkurs
<Norrland_jr> kodein: yep, R
<phnom> Norrland_jr: Vad gör ni i den om det är programvara med?
<kodein> när jag läste statistik fick vi hålla på med Minitab istället
<phnom> <-- Matlab
<Norrland_jr> phnom: vi har ett par laborationer som vi ska utföra i R
<Norrland_jr> kodein: vad är Minitab?
<phnom> Norrland_jr: R? Jag är lite vilse, men jag antar att det är nåt sånt magiskt statistikverktyg?
<kodein> Norrland_jr: statistikprogram
<Norrland_jr> phnom: yes, eller är ett språk för att räkna statistik kan man väl säga
<Norrland_jr> kodein: okey
<phnom> Norrland_jr: Aha :) JAg läste matematisk statistik och sannolikhetslära och då var det bara matlab
<kodein> tja, det är ju aldrig fel att vara bevandrad i matrix laboratory
<kodein> eller för den delen, matlab med sötare gränssnitt, aka photoshop ;)
<Christoffer> hmm min server burk har startat om sig själv och nu klagar den på att överklockningsinställningarna är knas...jag antar att den har fått eget liv och försökt överklocka sig själv...väldigt mystiskt
<lowbowz> Dessa konservburkar gör sig inte väl för datorchassin...
<lowbowz> 25 liter inlagda ättiksgurkor fick man käka upp.
<lowbowz> Men så blev det ett coolt casemod.
<kodein> du är en sann nutidspoet.
<lowbowz> =)
<realubot> Det får blir en alarmklocka med: while true; do mplayer alarm.mp3; wait 3; done
<realubot> Hur skickar man in en variable i ett alias? Typ: myalias 23
<realubot> Som blir sleep 32; mplayer alarm.mp3
<kodein> då använder du en function istället
<kodein> rätt verktyg till rätt uppgift(!)
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<kodein> t.ex. knarkarsmurf() {  sleep $1;  mplayer alarm.mp3  }
<lilleman72> hur gör man en egen kernel som är anpassad till hlds?
<Markslap> Igen?
<kodein> tjänar man ens på sånt?
<kodein> *fnizz*
<backspace> Hehehe
<backspace> lilleman72: Vad händer om du googlar på "kernel hlds"?
<daho> Hej på er
<daho> jag blir skit knäpp
<Philip5> det låter jobbigt
<zChris> Hel och hemma!
<daho> Har en ny brother laser skrivare HL 3040CN nätverkskrivare o jag får fan inte den att funka med ubuntu
<haffe> Har du kollat på linuxprinting.org?
<daho> Jag hittar den o allt o den får kontakt men hittar ingen bra drivrutin
<daho> ne
<daho> men är för trött för engelska
<zChris> Är forumet nere?
<haffe> downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<zChris> var tvungen att trycka på forumindex :P
<andol> zChris: Tja, forumet bor på en server i London, och just nu verkar LINX har lite problem så...
<andol> (Där LINX står för London Internet Exchange)
<realubot> Nej, jag var inne på forumet och skrev i trådar under tiden ni snackade här ju.
<zChris> Har någon sett nån horror / skräckis / thriller som ni kan rekommendera?
<amelia> Paranormal.Activity
<daho> får inte riktigt rätt på det
<delhage> fåglarna
<daho> har installerat rätt paket som är till skrivaren. Men hur fasiken får man det till skrivaren??
<zChris> amelia, ja de nvar bra har dock sett den redan
<Philip5> amelia: det har ju kommit en uppföljare till den nu också men jag tror inte den ska vara lika bra
<realubot> zChris: Det här är ju en klassiker: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098084/
<amelia> zChris: alla tre?
<amelia> Philip5: 2:an är mycket bra, på ett lite annat sätt. men inte alls dålig.
<Philip5> aha, jag har inte sett den än
<realubot> zChris: Eller Lida: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100157/
<realubot> Skärckfilmernas skräckfilm: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081505/
<realubot> The Shining.
<backspace> Du realubot, jag måste säga att jag tycker den är överskattad.
<backspace> =)
<backspace> Hade inte sett den så sambon tyckte jag skulle ta och göra det. Jädrar vad trött man blev av den.
<realubot> Och När lammen tystnar: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102926/
 * virtuald får bara damp på the shining
<virtuald> orkar fan inte titta på den :)
<amelia> stephen king i all ära, men ska man njuta hans verk bör det vara i bokform.
<realubot> backspace: Haha.
<virtuald> värre än 2001
<realubot> Jag gillar Kinds filmer. Även serier är sköna.
<backspace> Dreamcatcher var en stor besvikelse.
<backspace> Men nu är jag ingen King-fantast.
<realubot> Den här då: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450385/
<backspace> Lust att skriva titeln? Har inte X. =)
<realubot> Den har jag inte sett men den var populär när den kom. Håfströms...
<backspace> Orkar inte copy-pasta i konsollen.
<realubot> 1408 av Mikael Håfström
<backspace> Just fan.
<backspace> Ja den minns jag.
<backspace> Den var ju helt ok.
<realubot> Vad tipsade jag mer om. Jo, När lammen tystnar.
<realubot> Och Lida av King.
<realubot> Jag har inte sett 1408 bara hört att den sak vara bra.
<realubot> zChris: http://www.imdb.com/chart/horror
<realubot> Top 50 Horror films.
<realubot> Psucho ligger etta.
<backspace> En annan är ju inte så mycket boknörd så jag tar gladeligen emot alla filmatiseringar. =)
<realubot> *psycho
<realubot> zChris: Exorsisten då?
<realubot> Med von Sydow.
<daho> jag blir då fan tokig
<barzam> jag håller på och ser serien the walking dead, zombie-tvserie
<daho> någon som vill hjälpa??
<barzam> daho: med vad?
<daho> min nätverkskrivare
<barzam> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<barzam> ah nu ser jag att du redan hade det :)
<daho> japp
<daho> o jag har försökt med det som man har hittat på nätet
<daho> har installerat ett paket men hittar inte drivrutinerna när man ska välja det till skrivaren
<barzam> daho: kollat denna också? http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<daho> enda man får skrivaren till att göra är att spotta ut massa blanka papper när man trycker på skriv ut test sida
<realubot> daho: Vad hetter skrivaren?
<markus__> fixade just igång openarena på sandy bridge-graifk
<markus__> fick 60 fps med com_maxfps satt till 60
<daho> brother Hl 3040CN
<daho> nu kanske
<daho> tack :)
<barzam> löste det sig daho?
<daho> japp
<barzam> vad var lösningen for the record?
<realubot> daho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10012790&postcount=2
<daho> jag installerade cups drivrutinerna så ja kom den fram som lokal skrivare så ändrade jag adressen
<Philip5> markus__:  vad har du för cpu?
<finken86> test
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-03
<zChris> Richiie, fick du till det?
<maxjezy> vilken natt
<Caly> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/wikileaks-nominerad-till-fredspriset_5911939.svd
<Caly> \o/
<maxjezy> :)
<gll> hallå
<Maxk123> hallå
<gll> hur installerear man ubuntu på en laptop utan cd-rom??
<Maxk123> USB
<gll> ok gött änna
<gll> jag copade ison från stora datorn
<gll> ok det funkar
<gll> äntligen,,
<Maxk123> du måste göra usbn bootbar, du kan inte bara lägga över ison
<gll> du menar att om det händer något så måste jag kunna bota från den
<gll> ok
<Maxk123> nej för att installera det på din bärbara måste du boota från usb
<Maxk123> finns guide på http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Maxk123> fortsätt från step 2
<gll> tack ok,,,,
<gll> fattar,,
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HakanS> amelia: Är du redan trött?
<coobra> nyvaken kanske
<coobra> kaffet som tar tag i kvinnan
<HeMan> HakanS: amelia's trötthet är kronisk...
<coobra> finns flet
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<amelia> HakanS: vadå redan? jag har väl aldrig varit något annat?
<HakanS> amelia: Stackare
<HakanS> Nafallo: Har du hört något från Peetra angående att hon vill kunna komma åt servern?
<blippers> howdy. Jag har låstmig utanför min router som endast har ssh-access (den har legat på hyllan i ca 2 år, och jag har glömt rootlösen) så istället för att köpa och löda ihop en usb till 3,3v-seriell-kabel funderar jag på att bruteforca.
<blippers> Någon som känner till ett "bra" program som kör igenom hela [a-zA-Z0-9]*, den behöver inte ens bry sig om tider mellan anslutningar?
<HeMan> blippers: vad är det för router? tänkte om den går starta i nått failsafe-läge kanske
<blippers> det är en openwrt på wgt634u. Vet inte om det finns på de nya openwrt, men den som fanns för några år sedan  hade inte en fungerande failsafe
<blippers> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wgt634u
<HeMan> blippers: hmm, på min Asus gick det bra att gå in i failsafe på rätt gamla OpenWRT
<blippers> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wgt634u#failsafe.mode för att vara exakt
<HeMan> blippers: ok
<coobra> vem gör risifrutti
<blippers> coobra: Emanuel Jesus Davila
<maxjezy> coobra, pernilla wiberg?
<maxjezy> sitter hemma och tömmer bröstmjölk i fat, jäser det med socker och gryner det med myrägg
<maxjezy> kanske är en urban legend om några år om vi jobbar på den teorin stenhårt
<blippers> Två tredjedelar av alla iinköp görs av någon som egentligen ville ha något helt annat
<coobra> haha
<blippers> har inte pernilla wiberg lidit nog?
<HeMan> tror att det är Foppa som jäser dom i gamla surströmmings-kärl utanför Övik
<coobra> gha
<realubot> Dessutom är reklamen kass ju.
<coobra> foppa äger <3
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> jag vill ha vakenhet på en burk nu
<HeMan> naj! Foppas risifrutti-reklam är ju det enda vettiga han gjort sedan han blev skadad och var tvungen att sluta!
<HeMan> coobra: bra vakenhet eller bara vakenhet?
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> moste vakna
<coobra> så trött
<coobra> sliten
<coobra> ont i foten helatiden
<HeMan> coobra: tror nog en stun-gun ger vakenhet, men ingen bra...
<coobra> :p
<blippers> coobra: min dotter kan omma och skrika en stund för dig
<realubot> HeMan: Foppa har ju sålt foppa-tofflor också.
<HeMan> realubot: precis, reklamen för risifrutti är det enda vettiga han gjort...
<realubot> Dessutom är eller var han delägare i den här IT-firman: http://www.clavister.com/
<realubot> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clavister
<jokkish> Hejsan! Jag har sett att folk har något sorts program som visar användningen av nätverk, hårddisk och cpu på skrivbordet. Vad heter det?
<blippers> jokkish: troligtvis conky
<jokkish> okej, ska kolla det :)
<jokkish> btw, går det att få bort anchor-ikonen från docky?
<realubot> jokkish: Eller så använder dom en en applet som sysn på skrivbordet? Hur ser det ut? Ser det ut så här: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/faenza-meets-conky-bar-linux/
<realubot> Och så här: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/this-minimal-conky-orange-would-look-great-on-any-desktop/
<jokkish> Det var conky jag menade :)
<realubot> jokkish: Om det ser ut så är det Conky men om det ser ut så här så är det en applet: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/gds/8.png
<realubot> jokkish: Ok.
<realubot> Vad betyder det här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561895/
<realubot> Det verkar inte helt bra?
<realubot> rad 10
<HeMan> realubot: du har ingen chain of trust till den nyckeln, i sig inget fel men du kan inte lite på nyckeln eftersom den kan ha blivit manipulerad med på vägen
<maxjezy> vad är skillnaden mellan SD och SDHC?
<kodein> HC.
<kodein> som i högre kapacitet
<kodein> rena sd-läsare klarar i regel inte att läsa sdhc, men sdhc-läsare klarar både och
<realubot> HeMan: Jaha. Ok, men det är standard när man kör kommandot gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89 eller?
<maxjezy> kodein, ok :)
<maxjezy> tacj
<maxjezy> tack
<realubot> kodein: Vissa videokameror kräver SDHC klass 6 eller högre för att kunna spela in i max upplösning.
<realubot> Det finns olika SDHC-kort också.
<realubot> kodein: Hälsa maxjezy det.
<realubot> Dessutom är klass 4-5 hos vissa tillverkare snabbare än klass 6 hos andra tillverkare. :S
<realubot> Det handlar om jag förstår saken rätt att titta på MB/s om kameran ska fungera optimalt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Glöm aldrig det.
<barzam> för att köra android på n900 rekommenderas klass 6 eller högre av samma skäl
<realubot> Ok. Det vet jag inget om. :)
<realubot> Hur är det med Tor och Chromium?
<realubot> Finns det någon motsvarighet till Tor-button i Chromium?
<kodein> realubot: varför ska jag göra det?
<realubot> kodein: Jag skrev till fel person.
<kodein> ...
<realubot> Därför jag sa till dig att säga det till maxjezy. Hilightade två nicks i samma mening så ni såg vem meddelandet var till.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5: tack tack
<johanbr> nån som vet vad "screen -U" motsvaras av i ~/.screenrc förresten?
<amelia> hihi, nej. men du ser ut att behöva det. :P
<andol> amelia: väl talat!
<amelia> johanbr: defutf8 on
<amelia> kanske?
<spacebug-> johanbr: defutf8 on|off
<kodein> defutf8 on
<johanbr> tack, men det verkar inte helt likvärdigt...
<spacebug-> enligt man scrren ska det väl va det iaf
<johanbr> This option tells screen that your terminal sends and understands UTF-8 encoded characters. It also sets the default encoding for new windows to `utf8'.
<johanbr> jag undrar om inte defutf8 bara gör det senare
<johanbr> ser nu att mina svenska tecken inte ser bra ut heller... undrar vad som saknas
<kodein> vad har du för terminalemulator till att börja med?
 * Philip5 håller tummarna för konsole
<johanbr> gnome-terminal som körirssi i screen, via ssh
<Philip5> :(
<spacebug-> johanbr: samma här
<kodein> och värden ifråga fattar vad gnome-terminal klarar?
<spacebug-> i gnome-terminal i menyn "Terminal->Set Character Encoding" står på UTF-8 ?
<johanbr> svenska tecken ser bra ut i nano, så jag misstänker att det  irssi:s fel
<kodein> det var iofs inte min fråga.
<johanbr> och ja, "Character encoding" är utf-8
<spacebug-> ta en titt på recode
<spacebug-> skriv /set recode
<Coffe> hur har ni , löst det med anv å lösenord å rättigheter ?
<Coffe> ingen som sitter på ett större nätet med anv ?
<fredrik_> Lillgrabben kör edubuntu som sig bör. Har installerat en nintendo emulator vid namn gfce ultra. Allt fungerar som det skall. Ljud och joystic är med. Nu var tanken (då grabben är 4år bara) att lägga romfilerna på skivbordet och att han dubbelklickar på dem för att starta. Emulatorn drar igång men då utan ljud och joystic stöd. Jag vill gärna slänga på ett par parametrar vid uppstart men hittar inte vart man ändra
<fredrik_> r i filasocieringen?
<Norrland_jr> fredrik_: det kan ha att göra med att defaultinställningarna finns i din ~/, och när han försöker öppna dem så söker emulatorn förmodligen efter defaultinställningarna i ~/Desktop
<Norrland_jr> vet inte på rak arm hur man ska lösa det. Men kanske hjälper dig på traven
<spacebug-> fredrik_: högerklicka på filen, välj properties och sen under fliken "open with" så väljer du "cusotom command" och skriver sökvägen till programmet + parametrar
<spacebug-> känns fulhack men funkar
<spacebug-> alternativt så kan du göra ett bashscript som startar programmet med parametrar och så väljer du att filtypen ska va associerat med det bashscriptet
<fredrik_> spacebug-, tackar!
<fredrik_> Norrland_jr, intressant.. skall kopiera config till desktop och se om det hjälper
<Norrland_jr> fredrik_: oki
<Norrland_jr> brukar väl heta .<app_name>rc eller liknande
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> fredrik_: Testa det här kommandot i Terminalen så får du upp en lista på rc-filer: find $HOME -iname '*rc'
<fredrik_> verkar faktiskt som att spacebug- förslag fungerar. Ibland tänker man inte längre än näsan räcker. Har letat som en galning i inställningarna efter file asociation. Där ser man hur windows-skadad man är
<fredrik_> ändå har jag kört ubuntu i tre år!
<fredrik_> blir man någonsin frisk igen???
<realubot> Nej.
<fredrik_> realubot, var rädd för det
<realubot> fredrik_: ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<hume> hello... nån av er här som vet om det överhuvud taget finns nåt sätt att ha videokonversation med msn, när man kör ubuntu? gmail och skype fungerar ju bra, men vissa andra har bara msn,....
<kodein> amsn ska tydligen klara det
<hume> tydligen? min verkar inte klara det längre
<lurk> ja, amsn funkar
<hume> lurk: vet du av erfarenhet? nyligen?
<lurk> jag vet av erfarenhet, när jag körde 8.04
<hume> 8.04 är liksom....stenålder..:)
<lurk> nej, :P
<hume> min amsn slutade alltså fungera i höstas.... liksom kopete och empathy. tydligen gjorde microsoft nåt med sina servrar, sen dess funkar det inte
<hume> lurk: du har inte testat i 10.10?
<Barre> 8.04 är väl inte stenålder, är ju supportad lösning i ett par månader till ;P
<hume> dvs stenålder...:)
<Coffe> hume, Amsn fungerde förut , inte mot senaste liv klienten, men de andra
<hume> när är förut då? eller.... jag är ute efer om det är nåt jag kan göra....för att få det att funka med senaste win-klienten
<t^> är ju bra om microsoft dödar msn då kanske folk börjar med irc igen ;P
<hume> fast irc stödjer inte video
<t^> behövs bara någon som eldar ner facebooks serverhall :D
<t^> finns videoplugin tror jag
<Coffe> hume, den kleinten finns bara till vista å nyare. ej till Xp , så rätt ofta fungerar den
<hume> Coffe: hrm, jag har inte fått den att funka
<t^> amsn fungerar väl inte heller med video ? :)
<hume> jo, amsn brukade funka med video, det är det jag är ute efter
<Coffe> hume,  inte ? jag har anv den i år
<t^> jo men microsoft kommer döda msn :D har näst nyaste msn versionen på denna windowsburk och dom har börjat tabort massa stöd ifrån denna version också :D
<hume> okej... hrm...förvirrande, jag har inte fått den att funka
<hume> och inte empathy heller
<Coffe> hume, jag har anv amns daligen i flera år, så den fungerar . men senaste live klienten fungerar den inte mot .  väntar på en uppdatering
<hume> aha....då är det kanske där det ligger. använder du ubuntus paket eller installerar du manuellt? amsn alltså
<t^> amsn fungerar inte med video för mig heller ? :O
<t^> tror inte ens jag kan köra min näst nyaste msn version på windows till nyaste med video ? :D
<Coffe> har kört ubuntus
<Coffe> XP msn fungerar mot senaste live msn
<Coffe> vet inte om skype har fått video stöd än
<hume> min skype funkar med video
<hume> och gmails im-klient
<Coffe> ok,, så byta till skype då
<Coffe> skönt att slippa msn
<hume> Coffe: jo..... bara lite svårt att övertyga vissa andra om samma sak..... det krävs liksom att båda har samma system, ungefär
<Coffe> hume, ja jo , men skype finns till nästan alla platformar nu
<hume> yes
<hume> men vissa av mina kontakter är lite konservativa så att säga.... tro mig, jag försöker
<Coffe> illa
<t^> men hur är krypteringen på skype ? det är jubra med msn att man kan köra med simp light
<Coffe> men kollar man på amns sida, så kommer dom snart med en uppdatering
<Coffe> vad pratar man för hemligtp å msn som kräver kryptering ?
<t^> om kan spöar ditt wlan kan jag ju sitta och läsa va du säger med internetraggen rakt av ? ;P
<t^> eller om man lånar öppet lan
<t^> wlan
<t^> t.ex donen
<t^> bara sitta med wireshark och läsa va alla skriver :D
<t^> luften är ju fri så att säga
<Coffe> ja , men hur vet du att ditt internetragg redan inte är jag  ?
<Coffe> när du inte får ordning på din webcam ?
<t^> har kvinna nu men annasr kunde jag inte vetat ! haha
<t^> är väl själva poängen
<t^> men jag brukar IKKE snoka på folk för det är grisigt men annat folk kan
<t^> t.ex beatrice ask ;P
<Coffe> nja , jag är inte så mycket för extremt tänk när det gäller sånt
<Coffe> om någon vill läsa vad jag pratar med barre om på msn . så får dom gärna göra det.
<t^> för mig är det självklart att om man har en konversation med EN människa lär man ju kunna prata ostört ;P
<Coffe> hur vet du att ingen är utanför ditt sovrumsfönster å hör vad du säger ?
<t^> fast jag har väl inte mycket viktiga saker att säga men det är principen!
<t^> ne så äre juh :) stänger fönster också faktist när man snackar konstiga saker hemma
 * t^ kanske är paranoid
<t^> hehe
<Coffe> nej menar du ? :P
<Coffe> ja men de är inte svårt att höra saker genom glas.
<t^> 3glas så lär du nog aktivt förstärka ljud iaf
<Coffe> fast, bara för man är paranoid, betyder inte de, att man inte är förföljd
<t^> 20cm betong
<t^> 2cm parkett
<t^> 30cm tegelvägg
<t^> fast visst dom kan ju bugga eller köra förstäkrning i ventilationen
<Coffe> ja , för att ta över din telefon å låta din mic vidare sända allt
<t^> men då faller det över vilka som klarar av
<t^> t.ex bor man i tält är man oskyddad för alla idioter
<Coffe> du vet att fönster är av glas. ett hårt matrial, å de är eminent på att läsa av vibrationer, så genom att fästa ett membran på det så hör man mycket tydligt.
<t^> iknow
<t^> fast då äre nog smidigare att lyssna i ventilationen
<t^> bor i lägenhet
<t^> skitsamma tycker en ultimat chatklient vore irc med video och pgp stöd =P
<Coffe> frågan är ju sedan, vad kostar de att muta din sambo, att berätta allt du säger.
<t^> hon tiger ;)
<Coffe> hume,  de borde gå att lösa
<Coffe> ska kolla deras forum
<hume> okej...
<Coffe> hume , om du ber dina kontaker köra amsn för windows, så bör de utan tvekan fungera
<hume> okej.... om jag kan få dem till att installera nåt......värt at tprova i alla fall
<Coffe> men för mig så är det sämsta med ubuntu de dåliga stödet för anv / rättigheter i storskala
<Philip5> Coffe: är det inte då man får använda ldap?
<Coffe> Philip5,  jo, men de är inte alls bra integrerat . för om jag idag lägger upp en anv i min ldap, så kan jag inte på något centraliserat sätt hindra han från att logga in på alla maskiner
<dataviruset> kan någon förklara för mig varför jag har massa uppgraderingar av openoffice på min ubuntu-server? jag minns inte att jag installerat openoffice och vad ska man med det till när man inte har något grafiskt gränssnitt? *confused*
<Philip5> dataviruset: bra fråga
<dataviruset> äh, strunt samma. kör en apt-get purge openoffice.org*
<dataviruset> det läskiga är dock att den vill ta bort language-support-sv. hör inte den till det svenska språkstödet i operativsystemet? :o
<Philip5> det är bara ett metapaket utan innehåll i sig självt
<dataviruset> okej... så jag förlorar liksom inte svenska menyer i nano och andra program i och med att jag kör server?
<Philip5> inte med just det paketet nej
<spacebug-> svenska menyer.. huga :/
<Philip5> spacebug-: precis :)
<dataviruset> huga? :o
<spacebug-> ogilla då hehe
<spacebug-> där av
<spacebug-> LANGUAGE="en"
<spacebug-> LC_MESSAGES="en_US
<spacebug-> i min locale
<dataviruset> aha... jag är svensk och gillar svenska hihi
<spacebug-> ja jo men om jag får en coredump av ett program så vill jag inte att terminalen ska skriva ut nått i stil med "kärnutkast" eller va det blir haha
<yeager> minnesutskrift är den svenska termen
<Philip5> yeager: ja du om någon borde väl ha koll på det ;)
<yeager> Philip5, :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> någon som har ett now playing-script till subsonic?
<spacebug-> eller vet hur man kan logga in automatiskt eller genom att skicka med infoni url:en
<Barre> yeager: ping?
<Barre> undertiden kanske någon kan hjälpa mig till en bra engelsk försättning på 'Förtroendeuppdrag'
<Barre> försättning=översättning :P
<Barre> mission of confidence  låter lite konstigt tycker jag...
<larsemil> position of trust?
<larsemil> eller har vi googlat samma sidor nu?
<kodein> commision of trust?
<delhage> trustee?
<delhage> vad är förtroendeuppdrag egentligen?
<haffe> Ett sätt att få folk att göra saker utan att ge dem pengar för det.
<fredrik_> hej försöker få till filasocieringen för en nintendo emulator. Dubbelklickar jag på en romfil nu så startar emulatorn men utan ljud. Vad heter filen som sköter om asocieringen?
<amelia> delhage: typ styrelsearbete i princip
<larsemil> delhage: ett ideellt uppdrag skulle jag säga, oftast är det ju icke betalt men ändå värt att ta med i cv. som att ajg har varit ordförande här eller kassör där.
<delhage> ah
<delhage> då kanske trustee är rätt?
<amelia> jag tror commision of trust är den "fina" översättningen iaf.
<Barre> för sent för mig att ändra, men jag valde commision of trust
<amelia> Barre: skriver CV?
<Barre> idag fick jag mina nya nätverksprylar... det kliar i fingrarna :)
<Barre> amelia: jupp
<fredrik_>  någon som har knas på fil-associering
<larsemil> Barre: något kul att leka med?
<larsemil> någon som har erfarenhet av http://ceph.newdream.net/about/
<Barre> larsemil: 305m installationskabel, patchpanel och en 24portar Gb switch
<Barre> larsemil: hur är det med käften förästen?
<larsemil> jag skriver hellre än pratar
<Barre> fredrik_: vad får du för knas då?
<larsemil> Barre: titta lite på ceph och säg bu eller bä
<fredrik_> Barre, Målet är att den skall öppna en .nes fil genom dubbelklick så sonen på 4 år kan mecka med detta själv
<fredrik_> Barre, Den öppnar i rätt program men utan ljud och joystic stöd
<Barre> fredrik_: är det någon speciell "switch" du behöver lägga till i uppstarten av emulatorn för att få ljud och joystick att fungera, eller fungerar det aldrig med ljud och joystick?
<fredrik_> Barre, Jag testade att editera /usr/share/applications/fceu.desktop och la på --sound på exec parametern. Men det gick inte
<fredrik_> Barre, om jag startar applikationen och pekar ut en rom så fungerar både joystic och ljud
<fredrik_> finns en del parametrar till applikationen där --sound borde fixa ljudet
<Barre> mysko... vad är det för emulator?
<fredrik_> FCE Ultra
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre btrfs + Klusterstorage == ?
<fredrik_> Barre, rättelse.. verkar som att joysticen faktiskt fungerar även när man dubbelklickar på ett rom.. men ljud saknas
<fredrik_> Nästan helt säker på att om man kan lägga på parametrar så löser det problemet
<fredrik_> vill ju även starta i fullskärm och det finns parametrar för det med.
<fredrik_> men vart editerar man hur associeringen fungerar
<Norrland_jr> fredrik_: vad är det för filändelse på spelen?
<fredrik_> .nes
<jenka> Hej! Går det på något sätt att stänga av ett OS:s /boot så att man kan starta med ubuntus GRUB istället. Har mandriva installerat och den startar från mandrivas GRUB loader..
<Barre> fredrik_: om du startar en rom från terminalen så kanske vi kan få något felmeddelande som hjälper oss en bit : fceu /sökväg/till/rom.nes
<Norrland_jr> fredrik_: prova högerklicka på .nes filen, Properties, Open With. Där väljer du "add"
<Barre> larsemil: btrfs + Klusterstorage = coolt ;P
<larsemil> jenka: det är för att mandrivas bootloader ligger i MBR på den disk som datorn startar på.
<larsemil> Barre: fungerar bra alltså?
<larsemil> Barre: vågar man lita på btrfs ännu?
<Barre> Norrland_jr: han startar redan rom med rätt program, problemet är att det inte blir något ljud då
<Norrland_jr> ah
<Barre> larsemil: inte i produktion ännu (inte jag ialla fall)
<larsemil> tsyyynd.
<larsemil> håller fortfarande på att fundera lite kring ceph, sheepdog och proxmox
<Barre> larsemil: proxmox har native stöd för BRBD, räcker inte det?
<fredrik_> Norrland_jr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562121/
<larsemil> Barre:  i guess
<fredrik_> Norrland_jr, Det konstiga är att det går utmärkt att köra samma rom om jag öppnar den GENOM programmet
<Norrland_jr> hmm
<larsemil> Barre: jag har egentligen förut bestämt mig för proxmox men behöver bestämma mig igen tänkte jag
<fredrik_> Norrland_jr, gav ju inte mycket info :-) "Det sket sig att öppna en kljudenhet typ"
<Norrland_jr> fredrik_: precis.
<fredrik_> Norrland_jr, http://fceux.com/web/fceux-sdl-docs.html
<larsemil> Barre: nästa version av proxmox(v2) kommer ju bli fet fet fet
<Barre> larsemil: då kan du ju ha två storage-tiers, en LVM på DRBD och en LVM som inte är DRBD, och lägga de vps som är redundanta i sig (DNS, www, etc) utan DRBD och kritiska fuinktioner i DRBD volymen...
<larsemil> mm ska skissa lite på det där nu
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur går det med kabeltattandet då?
<amelia> Såg ni frågan på "Vem vet mest?" nyss? De frågade om Linux, ganska exakt "Vilket djur symboliserar operativsystemet Linux?"
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag HATAR klusterlagring. :D
<Barre> bamsefar: klusterlagring HATAR dig ;P
<madbear> amelia: svarade någon rätt då?
<Barre> bamsefar: jag måste först rensa ut förådet som är det blivande serverrummet... lär väl ta ett tag
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad har du köpt för switch?
<amelia> madbear: nej, frågan gick till en tant på 60+
<Barre> bamsefar: 24portar övervakningsbar Gbit-switch (16Gb klarar den totalt, vilket räcker för mig) ... vad tror du jag gav för den, ny från tillverkare...
<backspace> En Gnu svarade hon?
<backspace> ;)
<madbear> hehehe
<Barre> bamsefar: två SFP-platser
<bamsefar> Barre: Kool, vilket märke?
<jenka> larsemil: Hur skriver jag över MBR till ubuntu grub?
<bamsefar> Barre: Den var säkert jättebillig. :)
<amelia> bamsefar: nej, katt svarade hon. :P
<bamsefar> amelia: DU svarade katt!
<amelia> bamsefar: nej, jag trodde det var en elefant... :/
<Barre> bamsefar: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/12883-12883-4172267-4172304-4172281-3963985-3963986-3963987.html?jumpid=oc_R1002_USENC-001_HP%20V1810-24G%20Switch&lang=en&cc=us
<bamsefar> Barre: Så klart du har köpt en HP. :P
<bamsefar> Ah, just... Jag har inget internet.
<Barre> bamsefar: har man kontakter så har man :P
<bamsefar> Hehe
<Markslap> Internet är slut.
<bamsefar> Du betalade säkert 50kr och en kebabpizza.
<amelia> inte jag heller. :( dåligt när halva internätet är nere.
<Barre> bamsefar: hahjaha
<EAG> har mina svenska tecken försvunnit?
<Markslap> Nej.
<amelia> EAG: ditt ö är med iaf.
<larsemil> amelia: Barre är halva internet nere om er lägenhet inte har internet? :O :O
<Barre> EAG: skriv några tecken då
<EAG> åäöåäö
<bamsefar> Barre: Du får väl hojta om du vill ha hjälp att tatta kabel.
<Markslap> Jag ser det perfekt.
 * Barre snor ett skämt
<amelia> larsemil: tänkte lixom halva vår koppling till internet..
<EAG> bah.. det syns när det skrivis i kanalen men inte i terminalen
<Barre> EAG: ser bra ut, men dina ö har tippat, de ser ut så här o:
<Markslap> Du kör angtingen ISO-8859-1 eller UTF-8. (EAG)
<EAG> vad fan nu liksom... jag har inte ändrat nått
<Barre> EAG: skoja ju
<bamsefar> Barre: Vilket skämt snodde du?
<larsemil> Barre: 0!
<Barre> bamsefar: 30W och fläktlös...
<bamsefar> Sweet
<EAG> åäö
<Barre> tekniken går gramåt..
<Barre> EAG: det fungerar...
<bamsefar> Barre: Men HP är ju för veganer och gamla tanter. ;)
<EAG> nu syns bokstäverna igen... udda
<Barre> bamsefar: livstidsgaranti...
 * EAG återgår till sitt
<Philip5> bamsefar: lol
<amelia> Barre: vems livstid? din eller switchens? :P
<Barre> bamsefar: men sen är ju frågan vad som är livstidsgaranti,
<amelia> Barre: dör switchen är garantin förbrukad. :P
<backspace> En annan var ju glad för TP-linkswitchen för 199:-
<backspace> =D
<Barre> amelia: fan dig, jag hinner ju inte skriva innan du snor MINA skämt! ;P
<bamsefar> Våran WS-C2940-8TT-S är lite söt. :)
<Barre> nu börjat halvåtta hos mig, en kompis är med så jag måste se...
<amelia> Barre: den är väldigt söt.
<amelia> oj bamsefar
<amelia> och det ska vi med se. vem är Barres kompis?
<larsemil> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/(Less)-Screwedup-Packaging.aspx
<xyzp> Finns det något program som PingPlotter för linux?
<amelia> Barre: är det han med morotssylten?
<bamsefar> xyzp: mtr?
<xyzp> http://www.pingplotter.com/
<bamsefar> Jag har inget nät. :/
<BibFortuna> ola folks är det ngn som vet  vad det blitt av gmpc-förrådet får bara 404
<xyzp> vad surfar du på då Bamsefar? :-)
<bamsefar> xyzp: Jag surfar ju uppenbarligen inte.
<bamsefar> Har lite routingstrul bara.
<EAG> finns inte swftools längre i repos?
<xyzp> Jag vill övervaka mi9n trafik där
<bamsefar> xyzp: Men är inte det bara en fancy traceroute-implementation?
<Norrland_jr> bamsefar: du har ju irkken :)
<xyzp> på linux, hur?  Microsoft Network Monitor 3.4 och  Bandwidth Monitor  är två andra fast till windows bara
<bamsefar> Norrland_jr: Ja, det är ju bara en route..
<Norrland_jr> xyzp: kolla om mrtg kan vara nått för dig
<xyzp> ok Norrland___jr
<Norrland_jr> xyzp: prova Norr<tabb>
<Norrland_jr> de flesta irc-klienter har nick-complete
<bamsefar> xyzp: Vad vill du åstadkomma?
<xyzp> hålla koll på min bandbredd och vilka program och hur mycke dom tar Bamsefar
<bamsefar> På en lokal dator eller ett nätverk?
<xyzp> lokal dator
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> ntop kanske är ballt.
<xyzp> ok
 * gorgo skruar upp volymen o halsar en cider :D
<jenka> Hur ominstallerar jag grub i MBR så att grubs boot meny hamnar i ubuntu eller vad man ska säga.. vet inte riktigt hur det fungerar..
<Norrland_jr> jenka: kolla denna tråd
<Norrland_jr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<realubot> Vilken sajt använder kommandot whois för att slå upp domänder?
<backspace> realubot: Det kan nog finnas några stycken.
<backspace> GÃ¥r det kanske att specificera sig lite?
<maxjezy> nam nam, estrella cheese chili dubble
<maxjezy> vilka chips
<realubot> backspace: Jag menar alltså vilken sajt eller tjänst som kommandot whois i Terminalen använder för att slå upp domännamn?
<dataviruset> realubot: det beror nog på vilken domän det handlar om, så frågar den en whois-server, typ
<backspace> http://math.utah.edu/whois.html
<backspace> "Major Internet Whois servers"
<realubot> dataviruset: Jaha. Jag trodde att den använde typ webbhotellens whois-tjänster för att få info?
<realubot> Det bord fungera som när ett webbhotell söker?
<realubot> Ledig domänadress?
<realubot> Den anropar någon server där informationen finns? Typ Major Internet Whois Servers?
<realubot> Hur vet man vilken whois-kommandot använder då? Måste man sniffa trafiken för att se det?
<Norrland_jr> realubot: prova med --verbose flaggan
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Mm.
<realubot> Using server whois.nic-se.se.
<realubot> Query string: "google.se"
<realubot> Se där. As simple as that.
<maxjezy> någon som använder audacious?
<maxjezy> hur söker man låtar?
<realubot> whois ser ut att oftast köra med whois.crsnic.net för .com och whois.nic-se.se för .se.
<EAG> kan nån hjälpa mig med en kompilering av swftools?
<amelia> i r back! från ny burk. :)
<amelia> steg 1 i migreringen är klar... dns och irc funkar. :)
<spacebug-> någon som är insatt i ljud/elektronik här? Är det bara att koppla ihop höger och vänster kanal i en teleplugg för att få mono eller kan det förstöra input/output deviceen?
<delhage> testa
<EAG> varför blir det kompileringsfel hela tiden för
<EAG> *uscka*
<Norrland_jr> EAG: har du alla libs?
<EAG> såvitt jag kan bedömma ja
<EAG> men det saknas väl nått
<Norrland_jr> okey, vad får du för kompileringsfel?
<EAG> jpeg.c:318: error: invalid type argument of ‘unary *’ (have ‘int’)
<EAG> jpeg.c:319: error: invalid type argument of ‘unary *’ (have ‘int’)
<Norrland_jr> hmm, ser ju ut som nått knas i själva såsen
<EAG> borde inte vara det...
<tobier> avrefera en int går ju ganska dåligt
<EAG> det är swftools det handlar om
<tobier> dom verkar ju ha släppt trasig kod
<EAG> jag hittade nån italiensk sida som "löste det" men det är ju redan som det ska vara i jpeg.c när jag kollar
<tobier> fixa de där raderna då :)
<EAG> jo men till vad
<tobier> att du inte avrefererar en int?
<EAG> c är int min grej...
<tobier> okej
<EAG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562181/
<tobier> maila utvecklarna då och säg att det är skräp
<EAG> så där ser raderna ut
<tobier> om jag inte får hela funktionen så hjälper det nog inte så mycket
<EAG> mm det är ju en lösning... alternativet är att installera fanskapsprogrammet jag egentligen vill installera via WAR-filer o tomcat manuellt... vilket inte heller funkar speicellt bra
<EAG> http://www.swftools.org/swftools-0.9.1.tar.gz  där är koden
<EAG> det är i /lib/jpeg.c
<EAG> eller det kanske går fortare att köra pastebin (om du vill kika)
<tobier> jag ska nog pröva bygga först
<tobier> EAG: 0.9.0 finns ju annars i apt
<tobier> eller måste du verkligen ha 0.9.1?
<EAG> inte i 10.10
<EAG> nej jag behöver bara 0.9.0
<EAG> jag hittar inte den?
<EAG> den fanns förut enligt en massa sidor på nätet...
<tobier> ah
<tobier> okej
<tobier> EAG: har du verkligen alla dependencies?
<EAG> det verkar ju inte så
<tobier> ./configure kollar det
<EAG> den borde väl gnälla rätt ordentligt om jag saknar nått?
<tobier> nä
<tobier> jag fick en kommentar "du har inte si och så, disablar det"
<tobier> men det verkade inte hjälpa, för det gick inte att kompilera
<tobier> skaffar libs:en nu och ser hur det går
<lilleman72> ngn som vet om 10.10 har gparted automatiskt på skivan som man laddar hem??
<EAG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562193/
<EAG> det får jag från configure iaf
<EAG> lilleman72: ja det bör finnas med
<lilleman72> server?
<EAG> server-versionen har nog inte det
<lilleman72> damn
<EAG> använd fdisk
<lilleman72> hur då?
<lilleman72> jag hade win på den andra partitionen & jag vill ha ubuntu åp HELA disken nu
<EAG> du skriver: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<lilleman72> utan att installera om
<EAG> eller motsvarande
<EAG> men alltså.. ska du installera från en ubuntu-serverskiva är det ju bara att köra på
<lilleman72> jag har nu 2 partitioner på ext4
<EAG> du kan ju skapa och ta bort partitioner under installationsskedet
<lilleman72> EAG: jag vill inte installera om hela burken då jag har min WWW & min hlds
<lilleman72> har åxå en databas på 350Mb
<tobier> EAG: ja, du verkar ju ha alla libs
<EAG> lilleman72: du vill alltså ta bort windows-partitionerna?
<lilleman72> och slå ihop den med min befintliga linux
<EAG> tobier: jo.. jag blir inte riktigt klok på detta... det är väl bara att börja krångla med tomcat igen *sucka*
<lilleman72> jag har redan tagit bort ntfs
<tobier> EAG: skicka ett mail till mailinglistan
<EAG> tobier: mm kanske är läge för att börja med det
<tobier> lilleman72: installera ubuntu på fria utrymmet och montera resten av partitionerna sen?
<lilleman72|srv> EAG: hur gör jag en kopia på mina irc inställningar (Smuxi)
<EAG> har du flera datorer eller en usb-disk eller nått liknande?
<lilleman72> flera datorer
<EAG> kopiera hela katalogen från din hemkatalog då
<tnta> har ubuntu-se en mailinglista?
<lilleman72> kan man göra detta via WinSCP?
<EAG> ja
<EAG> lilleman72: installera openssh-server först bara
<Philip5> tnta: ja men jag vet inte hur aktiv den är
<amelia> tnta: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/sendlist
<tnta> okej :)
<lilleman72|srv> EAG:  Jag är som sagt nybörjare på detta med linux...
<lilleman72|srv> jag kan ladda över alla mina filer som jag vill via WinScp
<lilleman72|srv> precis som en ftp
<EAG> lilleman72|srv: japp
<EAG> precis så ja
<lilleman72|srv> ok...men du menar att jag kan ta hela min sk. HOME map & kopiera den till denna burken & sen kopiera tillbaka den & smuxi funkar då igen som vanligt?
<EAG> du kan nog kopiera smuxi-mappen bara
<EAG> .smuxi heter den nog
<lilleman72|srv> --------------------------- Fel --------------------------- Kan inte öppna fjärrfil '/home/lilleman72/.kde/socket-Server'. --------------------------- Filen eller katalogen finns inte. Felkod: 2 Felmeddelande från servern: No such file Begärd kod: 3 --------------------------- Avbryt   Försök igen   Hoppa över   Hoppa över alla   Hjälp    ---------------------------
<lilleman72|srv> WTF?
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Du har redan raderat partitionen med Windows ju?
<lilleman72|srv> realubot: japp men jag kan inte få partitioneran ihop
<lilleman72|srv> så jag tar en kopia på allt & installerar om datorn
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Vad du ska göra är att boota från en Live CD/USB och ta bort partitionen som vi skapade på det gamla Windows-utrymmet. Därefter ska du öka Ubuntu-partitionens storlek så att den partitionen omfattar även utrymmet på din gamla Windows-partition.
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ok, kanske lika bra.
<realubot> Om installera Ubuntu och välj att använda hela disken för Ubuntu.
<lilleman72|srv> realubot:  jag har ingen skiva som jag kan lägga live på & heller ingen usb
<lilleman72|srv> jap
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ok.
<lilleman72|srv> precis vad min tanke var :D
<lilleman72|srv> hoppas bara att smuxi funkar så jag slipper lägga om allt igen när jag installerat om datorn
<lilleman72|srv> nu ska jag prova att spela lite
<lilleman72|srv> kommer att lagga GET
<lilleman72|srv> ses senare
<amelia> dagens flyttprojekt klart!
<amelia> webb, dns, övervakning och irc flyttat till ny server <3
<EAG> jag börjar utveckla ett riktigt hat mot tomcat :(
<amelia> varför det?
<EAG> ingenting funkar som det ska... det suger skiten ur min dator och allt bara krånglar
<haffe> LÃ¥ter lite som windows.
<EAG> ja faktiskt
<amelia> hehe, tomcat fungerar ju skitbra om man tänker och gör rätt... men ja, det kräver ju lite resurser.
<EAG> men hur krävande kan det vara då liksom
<EAG> jag har ju ändå en core2duo 2.6 Ghz och 2GB och ska köra lite alfresco bara
<EAG> med en testanvändare
<vacum> An IPv4 address walks into a bar. He says "Give me a strong CIDR"-- "I'm exhausted".
<lilleman72|srv> nu så ska jag installera om hela ubuntu
<peetra> vacum: Den måste jag genast quota på FB. :P
<amelia> vacum: old :P
<vacum> men så bra
<EAG> mjahapps.. ingen tomcat-räv som kan ge lite tips då?
<lilleman72|srv> vad e det för skillnad på server & enterprice Cloud?
<amelia> EAG: tomcat äter typ 2G ram till frukost. :P
<peetra> Jag hade inte hört den förr. :)
<EAG> amelia: är det så illa
<einand> Hej
<amelia> EAG: iaf om den tillåts att göra det. se till att max memory är lägre satt till att börja med.
<einand> var ett tag sedan jag var inne på irc
<amelia> hej einand
 * EAG startar i3:n med 4GBN
<einand> hej amelia
<einand> jag fixar mina åäö när jag orkar
<amelia> einand: de ser bra ut för mig.
<einand> ok, är bara för mig då
<amelia> nu ska jag göra en kopp te och ta och äta en apelsin.
<EAG> jo.. jag får väl tweaka installationen ordentligt sen
<amelia> vila lite efter flyttprojektet.
<amelia> EAG: läs catalina.out, den loggar bra
<EAG> amelia: ok
<einand> i dag har jag lärt mig att ubun är en väldigt långsam distro
<einand> brb
<einand>  #ion3
<peetra> MIna Ubuntusar är alltid väldigt snabba å tjusiga strax efter installation, men sen blir det fort mycket som jag "behöver". :P
<einand> jag hade en load på typ 1 direkt efter install
<peetra> 1 minut?
<einand> nej en load på 1
<peetra> Sheise, jag har glömt å klocka mina uppstarter i många månader. Sportade med det ett bra tag. :P
<barzam> hur får man backslash om man använder us keymap på ett svenskt tb?
<zChris> peetra, ett tecken på att det är waste of time :P
<cahoot>  <> ?
<einand> samma knapp som ?
<peetra> Ja, zChris, men det är kul å jämföra på maskiner med dualboot å jag har nån form av dualboot på 3 maskiner av fem. :)
<einand> åäö
<spacebug-> åh? äh! ööhh?
<finken> Hej, jag skulle vilja installera InDesign CS 4 på burken. Hur rekommenderar ni att göra? Virtualbox?
<lilleman72|srv> realubot:
<lilleman72|srv> nu håller jag på med installationen på burken
<lilleman72|srv> men jag har en fråga
<lilleman72|srv> Hur vill du hantera uppgraderingar på detta system?......Inga automatiska...Installera säkerhetsuppdateringarna automatiskt...Hantera system med landscape....Vad är Landscape???
<peetra> virtualbox verkar fin, har lite småpetat med den. Mycket skönare med windows i den än någon wine-grejs iallafall. :)
<peetra> Iallafall om man är bekant med vanliga windows, finken
<peetra> om man inte är det, så är säkert vanliga windows lika krångligt eller krångligare än vine
<finken> peetra:  Okej, schysst
<virtuald> lilleman72|srv: det är ett system för fjärradministration
<lilleman72|srv> virtuald:  ok
<lilleman72|srv> jag kan inte installers X på servern
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: varför vill du ha X på servern?
<lilleman72|srv> vill ha det
<Norrland_jr> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<lilleman72|srv> kan jag prova
<Norrland_jr> din server..
<lilleman72|srv> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig E: Kunde inte hitta paketet ubuntu-desktop
<Norrland_jr> kört en update innan?
<lilleman72|srv> hur?
<Norrland_jr> apt-get update???
<lilleman72|srv> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig E: Kunde inte hitta paketet ubuntu-desktop lilleman72@r3loaded:~$ apt-get update E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Kunde inte låsa katalogen /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<lilleman72|srv> får en massa felmess
<Norrland_jr> hm, du har nån uppdatering igång redan
<lilleman72|srv> DUNNO
<Norrland_jr> jo
<lilleman72|srv> har precis installerat
<lilleman72|srv> jag kan inget om linux ännu
<Norrland_jr> valde du automatic updates?
<lilleman72|srv> mm tror det
<Norrland_jr> ok
<Norrland_jr> vänta ett tag då
<lilleman72|srv> ok
<virtuald> kolla på den här så länge: http://pics.nase-bohren.de/eyes-will-hurt.gif/1296772243
<lilleman72|srv> virtuald:  den var ju jobbig
<virtuald> :)
<Norrland_jr> ungefär som när du har X på en server
<backspace> Borde ta mig tusan installera X så man kan se alla häftiga länkar.
<virtuald> om man tittar på den en stund och sen kollar på något annat så ser det ut som ett tapetmönster
<backspace> Känner att jag går miste om mycket dynga. =(
<virtuald> hehe… du behöver bara någon bildvisare :>
<virtuald> nej men har du ingen maskin med gui?
<backspace> Mjo, i vardagsrummet.
<virtuald> 8]
<daho> Hej någon som kan säga mig hur man tvingar ett program att avsluta???
<virtuald> surfar du på den?
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:
<virtuald> ps aux|grep namn…
<daho> mitt amsn har hängt upp sig
<backspace> Vardagsrumsdatorn?
<lilleman72|srv> vad händer?
<virtuald> sen kill pid där pid är process-id
<virtuald> eller killall namnet
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: surfar lite, kliar mig på pungen.. Själv?
<lilleman72|srv> men du bad mig vänta jue
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: prova igen?
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:  prova vilket?
<Norrland_jr> uppdatera
<virtuald> backspace: ja
<lilleman72|srv> ok
<backspace> virtuald: Näe, det har faktiskt inte blivit av. Har inget trevligt trådlöst Apple-tangentbord till den.
<backspace> Behöver en sån där musplatta också.
<backspace> Kör den enbart som XBMC-maskin.
<virtuald> ta ett vanligt tangentbord… och musmatta behövs väl inte
<daho> någon??
<virtuald> daho: har svarat
<backspace> virtuald: Låååång sladd. Och jo, en sån där häftig musplatta behövs. =)
<daho> jaha i treminalen??
<virtuald> backspace: det finns trådlösa av andra tillverkare också
<backspace> virtuald: Ja, hittade något på classe tror jag det var.
<backspace> 250:- eller nåt sånt.
<backspace> Inkl styrkula.
<backspace> Det är fan överkomligt.
<virtuald> daho: ja… eller så startar du systemnånting på någon systemmeny
<daho> hmm systemet verkar inte i sina gänger
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som är bra på Spanska?
<Umeaboy> Korrekturläsning alltså.
<Philip5> tydligen inte
<Umeaboy> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Hittade en reservlösning ändå. ;)
<Philip5> google translate
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Du skulle ha tagit automatiskt säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<lilleman72|srv> realubot:  det gjorde jag
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ok, jag orkar inte läsa historiken i kanalen. Hur går det?
<lilleman72|srv> den uppdaterar
<realubot> einand: *host*
<lilleman72|srv> tar sin lilla tid
<lilleman72|srv> aja nu e det natten
<realubot> Umeaboy: Kolla i #ubuntu-es
 * lilleman72|srv säger natt natt alla
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: God natt.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Men pratar inte de bara Spanska där?
<Umeaboy> Min spanska är inte bra alls.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Frågan på engelska. Det finns nog någon som har koll på engelska <-> spanska
<realubot> ionte: Eller vad är du ute efter?
<Philip5> bygga bygga bygga bygga bygga kod
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Hängt upp dig?
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-04
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> bygger bara nya vlc
<einand> hur kom realubot in här?
<realubot> einand: Jag sparkade in dörren som vanligt.
<realubot> Hur så?
<realubot> Var köper man en billig .com-adress? Binero, Loopia eller finns det bättre ställen "over there"?
<einand> realubot: godaddy är nog billigast
<realubot> 12 dollar/år. Inte mycket billigare än Loopias 79 kr/år.
<einand> realubot: med tanke på alla tillägst tjänster så är det kraftigt billigare
<einand> kan någon skriva åäö?
<gusnan> åäö
<einand> fungera inte :(
<einand> åäö
<einand> testa skriva åäö nu då?
<gusnan> åäö :)
<realubot> åäö
<Umeaboy> einand: Finns det ett src.deb att få tag på till IcedTea?
<andol> goder morgon, goder morgon
<sombra> hola
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> andol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHCmNe_pK8w
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> amelia: linda
<andol> larsemil: Jajjamensan!
<Barre> upptäckte att jag inte tagit backup på en datavolym på 6-veckor... ooops..
 * andol dänger en Nagios i huvudet på Barre 
 * amelia dänger en Xymon i huvudet på andol 
<andol> amelia: Specifika braigheter med just Xymon?
<lilleman72|srv> fy faan vad lack jag blir
<lilleman72|srv> måste installera om HELA jävla ubuntu
<lilleman72|srv> Grrr
<lilleman72|srv> tvärhängde sig
<amelia> andol: klientbaserat och ett annat tänk när det gäller guit
<Barre> Blockar Nagios som kastades av andol och slungar tillbaka en icinga
<Coffe> Barre,  har en del i min raid 10 som inte är "(not initialized)"
<Barre> Coffe: ok(?)
<Coffe> Barre,  är de farligt ? å var är det så ?
<Barre> Coffe: jag vet inte vad det kan betyda, ligger kvar gamal meta-data kanske? jag vet inte vad faktiskt
<Coffe> Barre,  ok , tack
<Coffe> andol, hur begränsar ni vilka maskiner era anv får logga in på ?
<Barre> wtf... snökaos i bromma
<andol> Coffe: Våra användare ska inte logga in någonstans över huvud taget :)
<andol> Coffe: Däremot på de interna system vi har så är inloggning (via ssh) inte sällan vilkorad mot att man är med i rätt användargrupp i ldap:en.
<Coffe> andol, ok, jag vill ha en liknande lösning
<amelia> Barre: minst.. kolla pm!
<anarieth> morgon
<anarieth> från ett blåsigt Dublin
<zChris> mörrn mörrn
<zChris> från ett snöande sverige
<zChris> :P
<anarieth> tar hellre snön... dock inte här för då stannar landet
<anarieth> vi har vindar mellan 100-130km/h
<zChris> hi hi^^
<anarieth> http://www.independent.ie/national-news/woman-killed-by-falling-tree-during-100kmh-winds-2525224.html
<anarieth> lagom jobbigt att gå :P
<anarieth> någon som vet om det finns färdiga paket för emacs(eller annan vettig text editor) + gcc för windows? hittade ett för irssi så jag kunde komma in här :P
<anarieth> får tyvärr inte använda linux på jobbet... :'(
<cHarNe2> anarieth: hur menar du? typ .exe filer?
<anarieth> nja
<cHarNe2> anarieth: annars kan du skaffa ett skal-konto och köra putty?
<Norrland_jr> anarieth: ska du koda?
<anarieth> Norrland_jr: nått måste man ju göra för att hålla sig vaken
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Norrland_jr> hm, jag kör med NetBeans för c++ iaf
<anarieth> hade jag kunnat hande jag bara kört en port forward till min mac och sen putty dit ^^
<Norrland_jr> mh, så du får inte köra putty?
<anarieth> är putty jag använder nu men jag har inte inlogg till routern hemma
<Norrland_jr> okey
<anarieth> jobbiga är att jag inte kan skriva nått vettigt på jobbet... all kod jag skriver här ägs av företaget
<Kim^J> anarieth: Varför ska du använda gcc? :S
<anarieth> Kim^J: varför inte :P
<Kim^J> anarieth: Ladda ner Visual Studio C++ Express och kör det istället.
<Kim^J> För att GCC inte är vidare anpassad för Windows och Microsofts egna kompilator piskar gcc.
<anarieth> nja... aldrig gillat VS
<anarieth> kör codeblocks just nu men vill köra nått jag trivs med :P
<Kim^J> anarieth: Du är inte ute efter editor, I get it. Du behöver dock en kompilator... (Vilket du får med VC++ Express)
<Kim^J> Btw, vad gillar du inte med Visual Studio?
<anarieth> vet inte riktigt vad det är jag inte gillar men jag känner mig inte hemma i eländet
<anarieth> tvingades använda visual studio c# express när jag pluggade, jag erkänner att det är en kraftfull miljö men vi är inte kompatibla med varandra :P
<Kim^J> Heh
<Kim^J> Förstår inte riktigt skillnaden på VS, Eclipse och dom andra.
<Kim^J> Annat än utbudet av externa verktyg.
<anarieth> en sak till som är possitivt med VS är debuggern, förutom den så föredrar jag emacs+gcc :P
<anarieth> en terminal så är jag hemma :P
<Kim^J> Du har Fänriks-fingrar va?
<anarieth> eh?
<Kim^J> När en Fänrik tar examen så bryter man dess fingrar för att dom lättare ska kunna komma åt smuts på helt jävliga ställen och på så sett ställa till skit för rekryter. Fast det är väl bara önsketänkande. :P Jag pikar dig för Emacs totalt skruvade användande av Cltr+Alt+Shift+En Annan Knapp+En Femte Knapp+En Sjätte Knapp för att göra saker.
<Kim^J> Ctrl*
<anarieth> hehe
<anarieth> kommandona i emacs är helt skruvade ja men jag använder inte så många av dem :p
<Kim^J> I see :P
<anarieth> har inte tillräkligt med armar för det
<Kim^J> Hm, man borde vara tvungen att göra ett stort prov för att få lov att skriva kod som kommer att användas i skarp miljö.
<Kim^J> Sen skulle det finnas verktyg som helt enkelt nekade kod om du inte använde standard-saker för ex. databaser.
<anarieth> hehe
<anarieth> hmm... undrar om man kan dra in emacs på telefonen :p
<Kim^J> Typ någon som ger dig en stöt på en miljon volt varje gång du ens tänker tanken att skriva dynamiska SQL queries med string-konkatenering för dess parametrar istället för att använda ett riktigt SqlCommand-object (Eller motsvarande).
<Kim^J> anarieth: Telefoner har inte Ctrl eller Alt... :P
<Kim^J> SÃ¥vitt jag vet. :P
<anarieth> det löser vi på nått sätt :p
<Kim^J> ^^
<kodein> vad är det för nallefon du har?
<anarieth> iphone4 :P
<Kim^J> Då kan du inte köra Emacs på den.
<Kim^J> Det är ju gratis!
<Kim^J> Och fy ack och ve, sånt kan man inte ha!
<anarieth> hehe
<kodein> gratis? nja. fritt.
<anarieth> har en HTC desire också... dock är inte den lika sammarbetsvillig :p
<kodein> men du kan åtm. köra ssh och på det viset leka emacs
<Norrland_jr> anarieth: du som har iphone, kan rekommendera appen "Lyssna"
<Kim^J> Apple... usch.
<Kim^J> USCH USCH USCH!
<kodein> an apple a day keeps the doctor away
<anarieth> min mbp är det bästa köpet jag har gjort på länge :P
<kodein> fast det funkade visst inte för Jobs
<Norrland_jr> kodein: :)
<Kim^J> Apple är ett idiot-företag som lägger 0 fokus på företag.
<anarieth> Norrland_jr: vad är det för app?
<anarieth> Kim^J: tur att jag använder den privat :P
<anarieth> tror inte IBM skulle tycka om om jag använde den på jobbet :p
<Norrland_jr> anarieth: en webbradio-app som kan leta upp låtarna på spotify. Om jag har förstått det hela rätt :)
<anarieth> varför inte köra spotify direkt då?
<anarieth> inte för att gratis spotify funkar här iaf :P
<Norrland_jr> well, med webbradio menar jag DI.FM och lite andra sånna
<Norrland_jr> anarieth: http://dun.se/apps/
<anarieth> finns i appstore :P
<Norrland_jr> yes
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr: jag har ett JÄTTE problem
<lilleman72|srv> jag blev tvungen att installera om linux
<lilleman72|srv> ubuntu
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: nämen va trevligt. Alltid lär man sig nått nytt
<lilleman72|srv> och nu när jag kört sudo apt-get intstall xinit så kan jag nite starta X
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: hur gick det då? Några framsteg?
<Norrland_jr> jasså
<lilleman72|srv> ngn anat  jag måste köra?
<Norrland_jr> jadu, jag har aldrig kört med desktop på mina servrar. Så jag vet faktiskt inte
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:  men du sa ngn update igår?
<Norrland_jr> när jag kört med desktop har jag installerat med desktop verisonen, knasigt va ;)
<lilleman72|srv> hehe
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: menade att du skulle uppdatera apt-get listan
<Norrland_jr> sudo apt-get update
<lilleman72|srv> ahh så var det
<lilleman72|srv> tack
<Norrland_jr> sedan kör du sudo apt-get upgrade
<lilleman72|srv> det e runt 600Mb lr ngt sånt va??
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:  hur kan man skapa en eger kernel?
<lilleman72|srv> egen*
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: ladda hem kernel-dev paketen, mer vet jag inte
<lilleman72|srv> okey
<lilleman72|srv> måste man kunna programera?
<lilleman72|srv> :S
<anarieth> oooh... var längesen jag pillade med egen kernel... inte gjort det sen jag körde gentoo
<lilleman72|srv> eftersom jag sitter på en celeron & ska ha HLDS
<lilleman72|srv> alla jag pratat med rekomenderar att man har en egen kernel till det
<anarieth> google :P
<lilleman72|srv> och sen är det då mig vi pratar om..jag e totalt nollad, pantad, korkad när det gäller sån här :D
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: be någon som har gjort det innan att hjälpa dig
<derfian> lilleman72|srv: eller testa standardkärnorna först och se om det duger för dig.
<derfian> enkelt = bra
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:  dom jag har pratat med orkar inte
<lilleman72|srv> derfian: om jag bara viset vad man ska göra så
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: well, då får man bita i det sura äpplet och lära/läsa sig själv
<lilleman72|srv> inget surt äpple
<lilleman72|srv> man ska ju inte fölita sig HELT på andra
<lilleman72|srv> förlite*
<lilleman72|srv> förlitA*
<lilleman72|srv> men fy vilken tid det tar att upgradera
<zChris> Någon som kommer ihåg den här flashen http://ircz.de/p/06f648a5179ec26a935fa56c166f2f322c5286c2 ?
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Det spelar ingen roll längre när du ska köra HLDS.
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  ok
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr: om man köra sudo apg-get install linux-rt....vad e det??
<lilleman72|srv> http://forums.srcds.com/viewtopic/6809
<Kim^J> Realtime kernel.
<lilleman72|srv> ok
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: bra fråga
<lilleman72|srv> men min burk hittar inte paketet
<lilleman72|srv> :S
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Sluta följa sånna trådar.
<Kim^J> Det behövs inte.
<lilleman72|srv> ok
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr: Du gav mig en apt-get med ubuntu igår..jag tror det var ngn X
<lilleman72|srv> jag hittar inte den i logen
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: ubuntu-desktop? :S
<lilleman72|srv> kan det varit
<lilleman72|srv> känner igen
<lilleman72|srv> :D
<Norrland_jr> typ det enda som du inte vill ha på en server
<lilleman72|srv> jo
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: om du vill ha att cs går hyfsat jämnt så kör du utan desktop snälla
<lilleman72|srv> men vafan det var ett trasigt paket
<lilleman72|srv> ja men jag vill ha desktop för min irc klient
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: irssi behöver inte desktop
<Norrland_jr> :)
<lilleman72|srv> men kan jag köra på flera olika servrar på den?
<Norrland_jr> i irssi ja
<Norrland_jr> klart du kan
<Norrland_jr>  /connect irc.server1.com
<Norrland_jr>  /connect irc.cs-e-ball.com
<lilleman72|srv> okey
<Norrland_jr> och den kör du med fördel i en screen
<lilleman72|srv> jo det hajjar jag
<kodein> om du nu ville ha hlds-prestanda så är det nog rekommenderat att du inte samtidigt kör X och irkkar från den. Inget påhittat behov av specialkompilerad kärna kan uppväga förlusten i cpu-cyklar du får av att tröska X på samma burk...
<lilleman72|srv> okey
<anarieth> ägg, bacon och red bull... fin frukost
<lilleman72|srv> men vafan e detta..jag får bara en liten vit ruta när jag kör startx & sen hänger sig burken
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: den försöker säga att du inte ska köra X :)
<lilleman72|srv> haha
<lilleman72|srv> jag gör om installtionen av ubu..desk
<Norrland_jr> okidoki
<lilleman72|srv> jag vill ha Socket 478 800MHz till servern
<lilleman72|srv> inte celeron
<Norrland_jr> uhm, old stuff is old
<cHarNe2> lilleman72|srv: men vill du ha X eller inte? jag fattar inte :P
<Norrland_jr> cHarNe2: kanske
<cHarNe2> lilleman72|srv: du har ju varit här lite fram o tebakx. som jag förstår ska du köra en hl-server?
<tobier> lilleman72|srv: liten vit ruta som en xterm?
<lilleman72|srv> mm
<lilleman72|srv> cHarNe2:  ja
<lilleman72|srv> samt min www
<tobier> lilleman72|srv: kör inte X.org på din server...
<lilleman72|srv> vad e det?
<tobier> *suck*
<tobier> X = X.org
<lilleman72|srv> desctop`?
<lilleman72|srv> ahh
<lilleman72|srv> nej ubuntu-desctop
<tobier> det stavas desktop, men okej
<tobier> och det ska du inte ha om du ska ha en server
<lilleman72|srv> haha jo jag vet men orkar inte
<lilleman72|srv> tobier:  jag vill ha det iaf
<tobier> varför?
<lilleman72|srv> lättare för mig att se olika saker
<tobier> kommer ju lagom sega ner servern
<lilleman72|srv> har inte den igång hela tiden
<tobier> nä men usch, inte X på en server..
<tobier> varför behöver du ens en desktop?
<tobier> hlds är väl ändå command-line tools vad jag vet
<lilleman72|srv> som jag sa så vill jag kunna se irc i den miljön och kunna kolla sidor
<lilleman72|srv> ja
<lilleman72|srv> men jag vill ha det iad
<lilleman72|srv> iaf
<tobier> irc har man som irssi i screen
<tobier> och vaddå, sidor som i webbsidor?
<tobier> det har du väl din vanliga dator till? :S
<lilleman72|srv> ja men kan jag kolla på tex aftobladet??
<lilleman72|srv> youtube
<lilleman72|srv> osv
<tobier> varför görad et på servern?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: du har väl en arbetsdator??
<anarieth> på en server?
<lilleman72|srv> denna har jag m,en jag vill ändå ha desktop
<tobier> men fan
<tobier> nu får du allt skämmas lite tycker jag :)
<lilleman72|srv> jag e lite gammalmodig av mig
 * lilleman72|srv skämms lite på tobier´s begäran
<lilleman72|srv> :D
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: bara för din dator är gammal, behöver inte du vara de
<Norrland_jr> :)
<anarieth> nja, gammalmodig hade väl ändå varit att köra typ bsd :P
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:  tack men jag e snart 40
<tobier> jag förbjuder dig att ha X på din server föra tt du ska kunna titta på aftonbladet via servern, när du har en arbetsdator
<Falcon|> a/wi23
<Falcon|> oups, fingrarna är inte riktigt med idag
<lilleman72|srv> tobier:  jag vill ha X för att tex lättare att confa min hlds.
<lilleman72|srv> jag kan inte detta med textkommandon
<tobier> lilleman72|srv: det är väl tex-filer
<tobier> *text
<tobier> emacs i terminalen räcker till allt
<lilleman72|srv> ja det e det men när jag öppnar ngt via putty så blir raderna åt helvete..
<lilleman72|srv> då är det lättare att ta det via X
<tobier> heh
<tobier> jag blir ju nästan ledsen
<lilleman72|srv> brb min dotter ropar
<tobier> hjälp mig någon?
<Norrland_jr> tobier: det är ingen fara, det är snart över
<tobier> Norrland_jr: håll om mig tills det är över!
<Norrland_jr> tobier: han ser snart ljuset
<madbear> varför tjöta på honom.. han ska ju bara starta x när han ska pilla
<tobier> han måste ju göra det rätt
<HeMan> ssh -X ftw!
<HeMan> då slipper man ha X-servern igång på servern
<tobier> HeMan: true dat
<tobier> eller så typ, lär han sig att använda terminalen, som en normal linuxanvändare SKA kunna
<tobier> >_<
<madbear> tobier: säger du i #ubuntu-se?
<tobier> madbear: ja, vadåra?
<madbear> ubuntu som gör allt för att man ska slippa terminalen
<HeMan> äh, en användare behöver inte kunna CLI'a sig genom världen
<tobier> nja, jag använder terminalen till typ allt
<HeMan> möjligtvis en avancerad adminstratör
<madbear> tobier: ok?
<realubot> Jag tycker inte Finch eller vad det heter till Pidgin håller måttet.
<realubot> Kör med vanliga Pidgin.
<tobier> jag är gammal arch linux-användare :)
<madbear> ingen har ju frågat, men klistra gärna in ditt CV här oxå när du är på G
<realubot> Jag saknar notifieringsfunktionen så man ser vem som har skrivit. Tror bara Finch visar att någon har skrivit eller nåt.
<HeMan> jag gillade inte arch, tyckte inte om att allt var i samma konfigurations-fil
 * Norrland_jr vill ha Pidgin utan "attention-button"
<HeMan> gillar att saker har egna filer
<tobier> HeMan: vad menar du?
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Det går att blocka nidges i Pidgins inställningar?
<tobier> HeMan: du syftar på rc.conf?
<realubot> *nudges
<lilleman72|srv> tobier: Norrland_jr  ni e bara för gulliga :D
<HeMan> tobier: jo
<HeMan> tobier: gillade verkligen inte det
<lilleman72|srv> hey realubot
<HeMan> tobier: det kände så 1900-tal...
<Norrland_jr> realubot: jasså?
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Hej. Läget?
<lilleman72|srv> jorå
<tobier> HeMan: om man nu måste konfa så är väl rc.conf bra
<lilleman72|srv> lite pissedoff bara
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Tror jag? Jar har för mig att jag har sett det?
<tobier> det är faktiskt skönt i ubuntu att allt typ bara fngerar
<lilleman72|srv> realubot:  jag rasade hela min burk så jag installerar om den igen
<HeMan> tobier: men både IP-adresser och tex vilka moduler man ska ha?
<tobier> HeMan: ja, jag tyckte det kändes logiskt
<HeMan> tobier: lite obra om man vill scripta saker
<tobier> HeMan: nja, men sen har du ju ju rc.d scripten
<HeMan> tobier: bättre hade varit ett biblitek där man la kofigurationsfiler
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Eller nej.
<tobier> arch har ju filosofin K.I.S.S
<HeMan> tobier: en fil för varje unik sak man skulle konfigurera
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Jag hittar det inte nu när jag kollar inställningarna. :S
<Norrland_jr> realubot: precis, har intre hittat nått
<Norrland_jr> s/intre/inte
<HeMan> tobier: så slipper man parse och bygga upp en ny rc.conf varje gång
<tobier> jag brukar iofs inte behöva ändra så mycket i rc.conf
<tobier> typ endast vilka daemons som ska köras, och moduler
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Är det inte avstängt default då? Det finns ju ett plugin för att skapa konversationsfönstret när man får en nudge?
<Norrland_jr> realubot: det är nått som finns med jämt, nudge-button
<realubot> Norrland_jr: http://developer.pidgin.im/attachment/ticket/12202/hide_attention_button.c
<Norrland_jr> realubot: ha
<Norrland_jr> ah
<realubot> Har det alltid varit så att Pidgin har accepterat nudges? Jag har för mig att jag inte har sett nudges när folk har skickat till mig?
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Du får kompilera. :S
<realubot> Norrland_jr: http://developer.pidgin.im/attachment/ticket/12202/Makefile
<Norrland_jr> aja
<Norrland_jr> får fixa sen
<realubot> "Save the hide_attention_button.c and Makefile files in a directory and type 'make' and 'sudo make install'
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/12202
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Nu är Pidgin 2.6 defult i Ubuntu och pluginet är till 2.7 men men...
<realubot> Aja.
<lilleman72|srv> realubot: hur skapar jag ett rootkonto på burkfan?? jag fick inte slå in ngt när jag installerade
<lilleman72|srv> jag fick bara slå in en användare
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ja, det finns inget aktivt root-konto i Ubuntu.
<lilleman72|srv> hur skapar jag ett då?
<lilleman72|srv> jag kan inte komma åt min www
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Det är inaktiverat. Istället använder man kommandot sudo för att ge sin användare temporära administratörsrättigheter.
<lilleman72|srv> jag sitter i WinSCP och ska överföra allt till servern nu och jag kommer inte åt mappen
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Du kommer åt den med kommandot sudo innan kommandot du använder eller genom att köra GUI-program med gksudo gedit $HOME/fil.txt
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Kommandot sudo is the shit.
<lilleman72|srv> mm jag har förstått det
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur du gör från WinSCP.
<realubot> Jag hade bootat Windows-datorn med Ubuntu Live och använt Terminalen för att föra över filerna från Windows-partitionen till www-katalogen (som ligger på Ubuntu?)
<lilleman72|srv> men jag har ingen live
<lilleman72|srv> har inga skivor till det
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Nej, just det.
<lilleman72|srv> men jag måste kunna komma åt mapen iaf
<lilleman72|srv> via WinSCP
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Hur fungerade det innan då? För att du loggade ins om root?
<lilleman72|srv> då hade "root" givit mig rättigheterna
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ett fulhack är att ändra rättigheter på wwww i Ubuntu så att du kommer åt den med din vanliga användare och ändra tillbaka efter överföringen.
<lilleman72|srv> ja men via WinSCPkan jag inte ge ngn sådana rättigheter
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Vad står det för rättigheter på wwww nu? Du ser det med kommandot: ls -l
<lilleman72|srv> ska kolla
<realubot> ls -l /www eller var katalogen ligger.
<lilleman72|srv> det e bara root som kan göra saker
<realubot> Ok, så rättigheterna är typ drwx------ ?
<lilleman72|srv> ahh jag kollade via desktop
<lilleman72|srv> hang on
<lilleman72|srv> drwxr-xr-x
<lilleman72|srv> Your CPU appears to be lacking expected security protections. Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:   /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<lilleman72|srv> ??
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: "None of the protocols (SFTP, FTP and SCP) supported by WinSCP allow the user to be changed in the middle of file transfer session. You need to start the session with the correct user.
<realubot> "
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: http://winscp.net/eng/docs/faq_su
<lilleman72|srv> realubot:  ja men jag ska kunna få rättigheterna till mitt anvkonto
<lilleman72|srv> men frågan är bara HUR
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ok, men då har ju gruppen root och others läs och exekveringsrättigheter?
<realubot> r-x
<lilleman72|srv> men finns det inget sudo kommando som kan ge min användare righst
<lilleman72|srv> ?
<realubot> Jo, frågan är vad du är ute efter? Att byta ägare på katalogen www och alla underkataloger eller att ge gruppen root skrivrättigheter?
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Jag misstänker att din användare inte är medlem i gruppen root så det enklaste kanske är att byta rättigheter på hela www och underkataloger?
<lilleman72|srv> kan vara så
<lilleman72|srv> kan kolla
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Din användare ingår inte i gruppen root.
<realubot> Så du får ändra rättigheter på www eller så får du logga in med admin-rättigheter hur du nu gör det...
<lilleman72|srv> nej
<realubot> /rättigheter/ägare/
<lilleman72|srv> realubot: hur ändrar jag rättigheterna?
<realubot> sudo chown -R lilleman:lilleman /path/to/www
<realubot> Så byter du ägare så att din användare blir ägare till alla kataloger och filer i www.
<realubot> Då kommer du åt katalogerna som din användare genom WinSCP.
<realubot> Men jag rekommenderar att du byter tillbaka till root efteråt.
<realubot> Eller vem som nu är ägare från start? Kolla med: ls -l /path/to/www
<lilleman72|srv> tack
<realubot> Vilka namn står där?
<realubot> Står det root:root från början så är det rott du ska byta tillbaka till såklart.
<lilleman72|srv> drwxr-xr-x  2 lilleman72 lilleman72 4096 2011-02-04 10:05 www
<realubot> Du byter tillbaka till root som ägare med: sudo chown -R root:root /path/to/www
<lilleman72|srv> YUPP
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ja, nu är det lilleman. Men det är för att du har bytt.
<lilleman72|srv> japp
<realubot> Jag tror det var root innan men det vet jag inte. :S
<realubot> Det kanske var www-data eller något.
<lilleman72|srv> tack..nu funkar det :D
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Ja, men byt tillbaka till root efteråt som jag skrev.
<lilleman72|srv> absolut
<realubot> Och dubbelkolla att lilleman har bytts ut mot root: ls -l /path/to/www
<realubot> Jag hoppas att det var root innan. :S
<lilleman72|srv> realubot: ja det var det
<pirx> tjena! jag får helt värdelöst ljud i hörlurarna med. kör 10.04 desktop. finns det ngn equalizer, eller ngt jag kan ändra i pulse, el dyl?
<pirx> ingen bas alls
<vacum> hmm. finns det nått sätt att få ping att skriv ut stats utan att man stoppar den?
<kodein> japp
<kodein> det är standardbeteendet, till och med
<kodein> eller jaha, nu läste jag vad du skrev :)
<kodein> det låter som du söker något annat verktyg, typ smokeping, istället.
<realubot> vacum: Du kan ju köra det i en loop: while true; do ping -c 1 google.com; sleep 1; done
<realubot> Fulknep men fungerar ju.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<anarieth> god morgon på dig också amelia
<amelia> morrn
<amelia> R.I.P cobol, min älskade trogna dataserver.. nu är den ersatt.
<Kim^J> :D
<ePax> amelia: mmmm.... rip min lilla eee box servern... sålde den på fyllan haha
<amelia> lol
<ePax> till en polare haha
<amelia> cobol var en väldigt trött p3 633mhz med 312mb RAM :P
<amelia> det var dags för pensionering nu.
<ePax> DÃ¥ va min box super duper snabb... haha :D Atom med 2 gig ram
<amelia> hehe
<anarieth> meh... min venus är en 266Mhz (eller om det var 300) 256Mb Ram Sun ultra5 :p
<Kim^J> Tror jag ska hämta min PPro från förrådet... :P
<Kim^J> Frågan är bara vad man kan köra på den. :P
<ePax> Asså va boring å inte ha nån sever hemma att pilla på :S
<Kim^J> ePax: Virtuella burkar?
<amelia> den är ersatt med en HP DL360 (2x 1.4Ghz, 2GB ram) och ett hemma bygge med 2.8Ghz dual-core och 4GB ram
<Kim^J> amelia: :D
<Kim^J> Mycket bättre =)
<ePax> Kim^J: Jo men det har jag men det är ändå inte samma sak
<amelia> sen ska iofs DL360'n ersättas med två Dell PowerEdge 1850 (2x 1.8Ghz och 4GB ram) när jag kommer på var jag ska hänga upp dem.
<Kim^J> ePax: Iods :P
<Kim^J> amelia: Hänga upp dem?
<amelia> Kim^J: ja, i vilken serverhall de ska få bo.
<Kim^J> ah
<ePax> jag får köpa konto hos one.com med linux :D
<Kim^J> Dedikerad server är roligare =)
<amelia> roligare med egna burkar.
<amelia> då kan man ju åka och klappa på dem också.
<Kim^J> amelia: True true
<HeMan> dessutom kör amelia så udda maskiner att dom inte ens går emulera...
<coobra> klappa snelhest
<Kim^J> Usch, jag vill köpa massa servrar... :D
<amelia> HeMan: inte bara. jag har ju fullt normala burkar också.
<amelia> HeMan: typ dell poweredge
<Kim^J> Kommer säkert gå loss på någon miljon om man fick handla fritt. :D
<amelia> och hp dl*
 * HeMan får leka helt själv med ca 250 maskiner nästa vecka
<Kim^J> :O
<Kim^J> amelia: Bara HP och Dell?
<amelia> jag hade klarat mig på drygt 100k på servrar... två HP DL360G7 och jag hade varit fett nöjd.
<HeMan> ska lägga halva måndagen på att installera om alla...
<Kim^J> HeMan: Ghost? :P
<HeMan> Kim^J: rocks
<HeMan> Kim^J: så det är riktiga installationer
<Kim^J> I see
<amelia> Kim^J: njä, har iofs alpha och sun också... men av de normalare slaget har jag hp och dell.
<Kim^J> Men antar att du kör det i unmaintained läge och paralellellt? :P
<HeMan> Kim^J: men det tar inte många minuter att dra om några skåp mha rocks
<Kim^J> paralellt*
<Kim^J> amelia: Ok ok =)
<HeMan> Kim^J: det är default i rokcs
<HeMan> Kim^J: kör med bla bittorrent för att distrubuera rpm'er
<Kim^J> Coolt =)
<HeMan> Kim^J: rocks 5.4 har dessutom koll på vilka rack sakerna står i så den försöker undvika att gå mellan skåpen
<Kim^J> Önskar jag kunde sätta upp något liknande här för uppdateringar.
<HeMan> Kim^J: borde ge en del
<Kim^J> Vi har iofs Windows Update Services, men jag kan inte det och jag tror inte jag får lägga tid på att lära mig det heller...
<Kim^J> IT är inte så högt prioriterat här.
<HeMan> Kim^J: i rocks behöver man inte sätta upp det, man installerar bara en master och sen fixar den automatiskt alla klienter
<Kim^J> Det gör WSUS också, problemet är att gå igenom alla uppdateringar, det blir många då vi har blandning av XP, Vista och 7.
<HeMan> Kim^J: vi har det lite bättre, kör bara RHEL 5.5 på alla noder
<Kim^J> Najs, det vore trevligt om vi hade Windows 7 Business på alla burkar.
<HeMan> men jag ska bara dra om beräkningsklustret
<Kim^J> =)
<Kim^J> Hade varit najs egentligen att köra Linux... Säljarna behöver bara E-post, Internet och IM.
<Kim^J> Valfri IM-klient med XMPP lokalt vore smutt.
<HeMan> Kim^J: över ipv6!
<Kim^J> HeMan: Hehe :)
<HeMan> Kim^J: dig -t AAAA jabber.southpole.se
<Kim^J> Har Linux något liknande AD för SSO-lösningar?
<Kim^J> HeMan: Den hittade inte adressen.
<HeMan> Kim^J: huh?
<Kim^J> Äh, ska dra in det på min IRC-burk och köra.
<HeMan> uuh, kinabuffe...
<Kim^J> Najs =)
<HeMan> men man blir ju så mätt att man bara sitter och kväftar
<Kim^J> Iofs =)
<Kim^J> Bläää vad den installerar saker.
<Barre> Kim^J: OpenLDAP, eDirectory, Red Hat Directory server, Apache Directory Server, etc, etc, valfrihet vettu :)
<Kim^J> Barre: Är stöd för dom integrerade i dom större distarna?
<HeMan> Barre: men det är ingen riktig SSO, mer en Single database
<realubot> En "bugg" i Ubuntu: Om man högerklickar på en skript-fil och väljer Öppna med... och Gedit och ser till att Always open shell scripts using this application är ibockad så kommer ändå frågan upp nästa gång man klickar på ett skript om man vill köra det i Terminalen eller visa i en textditor. För att ändringen ska fungera måste man gå in i Nautilus inställningar. Det här är förvirrande. Nautilus
<Kim^J> HeMan: Well, funkar det med. Så länge en användare behöver läggas till en gång centralt.
<HeMan> Barre: kerberos kan väl närmast liknas med SSO
<HeMan> Kim^J: dåså! LDAP kan vara ett bra spår att börja på
<HeMan> vi kör för övrigt fortfarande NIS...
<realubot> Som det är idag så fungerar inte Öppna med för skript och Gedit även om man har Gedit som program för att öppna shell scripts.
<Kim^J> HeMan: Ok ok! =)
<Barre> Kim^J: desvärre inte, men det är följt möjligt att köra exempelvis Novell SecureLogin med eDirectory (oavsätt vad HeMan säger ;))
<HeMan> hmm, kan man låta SSH autentisera en med krb-tickets?
<Barre> Men, personligen har jag inte gjort några sådana installation/lösningar, men en tidigare arbetsgivare hade ett par sådana projekt för några år sen
<lilleman|srv|> vilken fil är det man ska redigera om man vill öka storleken på imorten av sql?
<Kim^J> lilleman|srv|: ?
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  jag vill importera en sql-fil...den e större än 2mb..och i phpmyadmin står det max 2028Kb
 * HeMan går och lånar en kerberosbok!
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Använd inte PHPMyadmin.
<lilleman72|srv> det finns en fil man ska redigera så man kan få in större sql-filer
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  jo för min sida är byggd med den
<Kim^J> Eh nej, det är bara ett front-end till MySQL. Som för övrigt inte är rekommenderat att använda.
<lilleman72|srv> kontigt att tex loopia kör med phpmyadmin
<Kim^J> Använd istället exempelvis MySQL Workbench.
<HeMan> så, kerberosbok lånad!
<Kim^J> HeMan: :D
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  då måste jag bygga om hela sidan
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Varför det? Vad förstår du inte? Din site är INTE byggd med PHPMyAdmin, det är bara ett web-UI för MySQL.
<lilleman72|srv> jahapp
<lilleman72|srv> hur installerar jag den då?
<Kim^J> Alltså, du kan använda vilken MySQL klient som helst. Kolla dock om dom tillåter externa anslutningar.
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Den bör finnas i programvarubiblioteket för Ubuntu.
<lilleman72|srv> phpmyadmin kan jag logga in från vilken bur i världen som hällst om det var det du menade
<realubot> Kim^J: Varför är inte PHPMyadmin attt rekommendera?
<Kim^J> realubot: För att den gör massa skumma saker och är allmänt dålig. Det är inte av mig den inte rekommenderas utan av folket som gör MySQL/har gjort MySQL.
<realubot> Kim^J: Ok, nice to know.
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  är det i ubuntus software du tänker eller?
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Ja
<lilleman72|srv> kollar
<lilleman72|srv> kim workbench finns inte med
<Kim^J> I see, nej det gör det inte.
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MySqlWorkBench
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  vilken av dom ska jag ta?
<Kim^J> Läs?
<lilleman72|srv> sen har jag inte 10.04 utan 10.10
<Kim^J> Det bör vara exakt samma instruktioner.
<lilleman72|srv> kan inte installera
<lilleman|srv|> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Kim^J> Heh...
<Norrland_jr> lilleman|srv|: fått in desktop på din server ännu? ;)
<Kim^J> HeMan: Hehe... Fick fram adressen. :P
<HeMan> Kim^J: på jabberservern?
<Kim^J> Mm
<HeMan> Kim^J: ipv6 ftw! :)
<Kim^J> Installerade lite uppdateringar innan jag kunde dra in dnsutils. :P
<lilleman72|srv> Norrland_jr:  japp
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: intressant
<Kim^J> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop :D
<lilleman72|srv> men jag hittar inte filen i phpmyadmin så jag kan ändra storleken på sqlfilen'
<lilleman72|srv> Kim^J:  jag vill inte radera desktopen :P
<Kim^J> lilleman72|srv: Det kommandot är det du behöver för att installera en komplett desktop-miljö med Gnome...
<HeMan> lilleman72|srv: det är nog apaches php-konfiguration som den ligger i
 * Philip5 tycker bättre om "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<Kim^J> Philip5: True true, jag föredrar xubuntu-desktop =)
<Kim^J> Each to his own =)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> var och en har sitt men vissa har mer rätt än andra om vad som är bäst :P
<Philip5> heja kde! :D
<Kim^J> Haha :P
<HeMan> Philip5: varför inte alla på en gång, sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop-kde
<Philip5> kde är kärlek!
<Kim^J> För saker fuckar sig då. :P
<Kim^J> lubuntu?
<Philip5> blir lite kluttrat i menyerna bara
<HeMan> Kim^J: LXDE
<Kim^J> Blir inte saker väldigt mupp? Då varje paket i sig vill konfigurera en login-hanterare?
<HeMan> Kim^J: man får frågan vilken man vill ha
<Kim^J> Aha
<Philip5> Kim^J: nja, det kommer bli en som får företräde och den får man välja själv och då använder man ju kdm :)
<Kim^J> Hehe :P
<Kim^J> Nu känner jag mig väldigt pepp på att jobba lite! :D
<Kim^J> Tillbaka till all XML! Wiihoo!
<Philip5> Kim^J: snart helg så du kan nog tjuvstarta med den lite redan nu
<Philip5> våga vägra jobba fredag eftermiddag ;)
<Kim^J> Tjuvstarta med vad?
<Philip5> fötterna på bordet!
<Philip5> helgledigt
 * Philip5 har nog aldrig tyckt det är så roligt som nu att skriva "cat /proc/cpuinfo" med sin nya cpu :D
<Philip5> så många flags så man blir yr av lycka
<sarkofag> Philip5: vad är det för cpu?
<Kim^J> Philip5: Hehe :P
<Philip5> intel i7 2600k
<sarkofag> nice Philip5
<Philip5> jo
<Kim^J> Neat =)
<Philip5> lite meck nu bara när man måste byta ut sitt moderkort i april mot nytt som inte har fabriksfel
<Kim^J> Undra hur många fler flaggor den har än min i5:a =)
<Philip5> ingen mer flagga tror jag
<Philip5> har större cache, fler kärnor och går snabbare
<Kim^J> Hur många kärnor?
<Philip5> 4 och hyperthread
<Kim^J> Samma antal som jag. :P
<Kim^J> Dock ingen HT på min.
<Kim^J> Om jag inte minns fel.
<Philip5> trodde i5 bara har 2
<Kim^J> i5 750
<Kim^J> Nope.
<t^> dualcore kommer ju till mobiler snart ffs
<t^> måste bara säga det
<t^> ;)
<Philip5> har den inte 2 kärnor och hyperthread så den visar sig som 4?
<Kim^J> Jag har dc i min mp3-spelare tydligen... ^^
<Kim^J> Philip5: Nope, 4 riktiga kärnor.
<t^> jevla fet mp3 ^^
<t^> har bara en propp i min desire hd men dom har ju gjort med 45nm's teknik iaf!
<Kim^J> Philip5: http://www.intel.com/products/processor/corei5/specifications.htm
<t^> när man kör torrents och försöker packa upp rar samtidigt går det lite segt faktist
<Kim^J> :P
<realubot> Hur får man upp Ubuntus screenshot-program utan att trycka på PrtScr?
<Philip5> Kim^J: aha där ser man, men har den hyperthread också?
<Kim^J> Nope
<Philip5> aha, för jag har ju som 8 kärnor
<spacebug-> realubot: kör gnome-screenshot
<Kim^J> Philip5: Mm =)
<Philip5> Kim^J: har du speedstep och tuboboost också?
<Philip5> har den visst
<Kim^J> ^^
<Barre> Philip5: oj va du kan paketera program nu.. .det kommer ju gå fort som bara den
<Kim^J> Trist att vi inte hade HT påslaget på servern...
<Kim^J> Ser fint ut med 16 kärnor. :D
<Philip5> Barre: skojar du, byggde ju nya vlc igår och det sa bara swisch i terminalen när koden susade förbi :D
<t^> inge bra att köpa sandy bridge iaf http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110107/10153912573/intel-claims-drmd-chip-is-not-drm-its-just-copy-protection.shtml
<Kim^J> Philip5: http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/256lp-hpsuperdome.jpg
<Kim^J> :D
<Kim^J> Ganska rejäl load på den burken. :D
<barzam> nu kan du köra gentoo utan att gråta
<Philip5> t^: grafikdelen använder jag ju ändå inte i cpun för den är ju bara lowend
<t^> iof kanske bara är att åka förbi den ^^
<Barre> glömmer aldrig när jag var hos kund som investerat i en superdome men applikationen kunde inte tråda :)
<t^> gör ju det idag ^^
<Philip5> ja, man måste ju ändå ha särskilt moderkort för att kunda använda grafiken
<Philip5> Kim^J: http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/282/systemmonitor032.png
<Philip5> Kim^J: vackert! :D
<Kim^J> Hehe =)
<Philip5> 8 cpuer
<Kim^J> Hm, vafan, visar inte Windows 7 HT? :S
<Philip5> jo det tror jag
<Kim^J> Ah, jag har inte HT på min ws. :P
<Kim^J> Kan vara därför kanske. ^^
<Philip5> kan det vara
<Kim^J> Intel Core Q8300
<Kim^J> Vad lite CPU:er som verkar ha HT numera...
<Kim^J> Bara Core i7
<Kim^J> Njae, en i5:a och en i3:a också viosst.
<Philip5> är väl ett säljargument
<Philip5> i3, i5 och i7 är ju mer eller mindre bara varumärken nu för tiden och inte så stor skillnad på teknik
<Philip5> mer hur de är strypta
<Kim^J> Mm
<Philip5> fast det vore ju kul om amd kunde ta upp konkurrensen på cpu-sidan igen
<Kim^J> Lite kul när man förklarar för folk att deras 10k SEK cpu är precis samma chip som min för typå 1.5k SEK. :D
<Philip5> känns inte som de är med i matchen längre riktigt
<Kim^J> Nee
<Philip5> amd kanske ska vara glada att de köpte upp ati när de gjorde det så de har nått
<Kim^J> Mm
<Kim^J> Dom är ganska stora på server-sidan fortfarande har jag för mig.
<Philip5> möjligt men det är nog bara en tidsfråga
<Kim^J> Mjo
<Philip5> hade det dröjt ett tag till kanske ati kunnat köpa upp amd istället
<Kim^J> ^^
<Kim^J> Ligger ganska lika NVidia, ATI numera va?
<Philip5> ati har nog bättre hårdvara än nvidia i konsumentsegmentet
<Kim^J> Tänkte mer försälningsmässigt =)
<Philip5> tror ati har de stora volymerna
<Kim^J> Intel har dom stora volymerna. :)
<Philip5> men jag tycker nvidia känns tryggare på linuxsidan
<Philip5> ja intel har kanske de riktigt stora volymerna där det inte väljs något externt grafikkort. är väl därför de vill bygga in gpu i cpu som med sandy bridge också
<Philip5> för de som vill ha strömsnålt, smidigt och för server, surf eller lite videotittande så är väl sandy bridge perfekt
<Philip5> säkert bra för laptops också
<Philip5> vill man spela eller något mer krävande så är de ju inte mycket att hänga i granen precis som integrerade grafikkort på moderkort idag
<t^> det blir ju ännu ett steg mot "den tunna klienten" ;P
<t^> jävla mardröm
<Philip5> hehe
<t^> snart får man ingen datorkraft utan får köra det online
<t^> på googles OS
<t^> gäller att kyla hårdvaran så den inte brinner ut. vem vet om man kan köpa i framtiden, det kanske krävs licens!
<Kim^J> Folk kommer inse att moln-OS suger...
<t^> precis som att facebook är ett jävla skit ? =P
<Kim^J> Facebook är inge vidare nej. :P
<Kim^J> Det är bara väldigt stort. ^^
<t^> därför man tappat hoppet!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> här har ni lite benchmarks på gpun i sandy bridge jämfört med lite andra lowend-grafikort: http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/11
<t^> begriper inte varför facebook inte blitt utsatt för nå riktig attack ännu :D
<Philip5> skulle varit kul om de slängde in ett lite vassare gamerkort som jämförelse också
<amelia> det har de nog. är bara svårt att rikta attacker med en så pass utspridd site.
 * t^ önskar facebook dog
<andol> Precis, liksom inte så att inte redan deras legitima/riktiga besökare lastar rätt hårt...
<Philip5> t^: du sitter bara och sörjer att lunarstorm gått ner sig pga fejjan ;P
<Kim^J> Philip5: Jag har för mig att det finns tester på det faktiskt.
<amelia> facebook är ju grymt, både ur sociala och tekniska synvinklar.
<Kim^J> amelia: Det är totalt värdelöst ur teknisk synpunkt faktiskt.
<t^> Philip5 haha du kom på mig
<Philip5> Kim^J: jo jag har sett något också men hittade inte på rak arm
<Philip5> t^: :P
<amelia> Kim^J: på vilket sätt tänker du då?
<t^> amelia när folk byter till facebook så slutar dom använda äldre klienter. och facebook buggar och skräpar hela tiden och kränker integriteten !
<t^> facebook är ett enda stor jävla snokande på varandra
<Coffe> andol,  hur har ni löst det då ? med ldap å grupper ?
<t^> telefonkatalog med bilder och kinesiska virus
<Kim^J> amelia: Deras arkitektur. Deras val av komponenter och deras nödlösningar för deras tidigare dåliga val.
<amelia> t^: det går ju faktiskt att själv välja hur mycket man vill visa och vem man vill vara kompis med. sen kan man i ärlighetens namn ha klagomål i liknande stil på i princip det mesta som är tekniskt.
<t^> facebook är satans verk :P
<amelia> Kim^J: jag tycker iaf att det är väldigt intressant att läsa om hur de använder mysql och hur de byggt upp allt med flera siter i olika länder och liknande.
<Philip5> jag säger som Doktor Dängroth: "Jag är skeptisk"
<spacebug-> t^: nej det är väl Mark Zuckerberg? =)
<madbear> vad är vettigt med statusuppdatering...
<madbear> ska jag göra samma här
 * madbear ska till kiosken 
 * madbear är hemma från kiosken
<madbear> .....
<spacebug-> *kommentar* Köpte du nått?
<madbear> hahaha
<spacebug-> ;p
<Kim^J> amelia: Det är väl intressant att dom lyckats få det att skala och så, men det hade gått att göra så grymt mycket bättre med en hälften så komplicerad lösning.
<amelia> Kim^J: säkert, emn så är det nog för alla. att kunna leva med sitt arv är en utmaning i sig.
<madbear> ni som skrivit på avtalet, får man kryptera status, meddelanden osv?
<Kim^J> amelia: Mjo. Fast det mesta känns som nödlösningar faktiskt.
<Kim^J> Ex. Popcorn.
<amelia> Kim^J: jag skulle vilja se en site växa på det viset FB gjort som INTE har nödlösningar.
<Kim^J> Klart det kommer finnas nödlösningar... Men så stora...
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok, tack.
<amelia> tja, man kanske bara uppskattar att se hur andra lever med dina arv och nödlösningar om man själv är van att göra det.
<amelia> s/dina/sina/
<Kim^J> Mjo... Det är säkert fint ur en server-admins synpunkt, det är värdelöst skräp om man ser det som en systemarkitekt. :P
<amelia> Kim^J: fint är det inte. det är intressant och lärorikt. den perfekta miljön finns inte, oavsett hur mycket en systemarkitet drömmer och ritar.
<Kim^J> ^^
<lilleman72|srv> vad e detta??/usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: den kollar om din cpu har stöd för nx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_bit
<Philip5> hepp
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Det ser ut som något program för att kontrollera vilekt BIOS du har eller nåt.
<lilleman72|srv> This CPU is family 15, model 3, and has NX capabilities but is unable to use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS.  For more details, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<realubot> Jag får samma meddelande när jag installerat Ubuntu på min netbook.
<lilleman72|srv> vad gör du då?
<realubot> Jag tror lösningen var att strunta i det. :)
<lilleman72|srv> jag kan inte köra sudo längre
<lilleman72|srv> jag har inte installerat ngt
<lilleman72|srv> har inte rört ngt
<madbear> du har bytt användare?
<realubot> Jag har för mig att jag har googlat det och att jag kom fram till att jag struntar i det för det var någon funktion som min dator inte har stöd för eller nåt.
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: whoami
<realubot> i Terminalen så ser du vem du är. :)
<realubot> Seriöst alltså.
<Philip5> om man inte har det så är det inte så mycket att göra men man kan ha det och det kan då vara avstängt i bios så då kanske man vill slå på det
<realubot> Philip5: Vad ska man ha det till då?
<lilleman72|srv> men vd e det i bios jag ska ändra?
<Philip5> det är ett minnesskydd
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: säger den att din cpu har det då?
<lilleman72|srv> va?
<Philip5> check-bios-nx --verbose, säger den att du har nx flagga?
<Nafallo> omnomnomnom
<Nafallo> pizza and beer!
<lilleman72|srv> Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:   /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<lilleman72|srv> startar upp igen
<lilleman72|srv> jag var inne i bios & tittade
<lilleman72|srv> men det sjuka e att jag har inte rört ngt i bios eller ngt utan jag bara startade om min installation av ubuntu
<Philip5> jo men det där är väl ett meddelande du får? om du sedan kör kommandot vad får du då?
<lilleman72|srv> ska köra den då datorn är igång
<Philip5> det är en fördel
<lilleman72|srv> mm
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: kör du 32bit ubuntu med PAE-kernel?
<lilleman72|srv> Philip5: lilleman72@r3loaded:~$ check-bios-nx --verbose This CPU is family 15, model 3, and has NX capabilities but is unable to use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS.  For more details, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: då har du stödet i cpu men har det avslaget i bios eller bios
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: har du en cpu från intel eller amd?
<lilleman72|srv> celeron (intel)
<Philip5> i bios borde funktionen då heta eXecute Disable eller bara XD bit som du borde sätta som enable
<Philip5> om du ska ha stödet
<lilleman72|srv> men vad e det för stöd`?
<lilleman72|srv> jag fattar NADA
<Philip5> om du kör: uname -r
<Philip5> vad får du då?
<Philip5> det är stöd för minnesskydd
<lilleman72|srv> 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> du har pae
<lilleman72|srv> säger mig inget
<Philip5> nx skyddar mot elak kod som vill försöka köra in sig över annan kod
<Philip5> kör man med pae i linux så emuleras nx i mjukvaran om man inte har slagit på det i hårdvaran eller har stöd för det
<lilleman72|srv> okey
<lilleman72|srv> ska jag göra ngt i bois nu då?
<lilleman72|srv> bios*
<lilleman72|srv> lr ngn uppdatering?
<Philip5> i bios borde funktionen då heta eXecute Disable eller bara XD bit som du borde sätta som enable
<lilleman72|srv> jag fick inte detta mess innan på förra installartionen
<Philip5> för du körde kanske inte med pae då?
<lilleman72|srv> känner inte igen den
<Philip5> utan vanlig kernel
<lilleman72|srv> ska starta om den burken
<Philip5> pae behöver du bara om du har mer än 4 gb ram
<lilleman72|srv> har 1.5
<Philip5> då kan du köra med vanlig generic kernel
<Philip5> linux kärna
<Philip5> pae-kärnan är till för att kunna använda mer än 4 gb ram med 32bit linux
<Philip5> för att använda pae behöver den använda nx
<Philip5> inten pae och du kommer inte få frågor om nx
<lilleman72|srv> jag hittar ingen stans om eXecute disable eller enable
<lilleman72|srv> Philip5:  vart ska den ligga i bios??
<Philip5> vet inte hur det ser ut i ditt bios
<lilleman72|srv> har ett award
<lilleman72|srv> phoenix
<Philip5> det heter nog bara nx bit eller eXecute disable
<gorgo> =)
 * gorgo skruar upp musiken i amarok
<Philip5> heja amarok! :D
<gorgo> :P
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: har du någon avdelning i bios som heter Security eller nått sånt?
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: eller kanske CPU Features
<gorgo> humf, kan någon springa till konsum o köpa toapapper o cola till mig o kanske nått till frukost till imorgon?
<Philip5> gorgo: magsjuk?
<gorgo> ne men toapappret nästan slut
<gorgo> bra o ha hemma ;)
<Philip5> sant
<gorgo> tidningspappret e så hårt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: om du inte hittar det eller om det inte finns så är det inget att bry sig om utan linux kör det emulerat i mjukvaran istället
<Philip5> fast lite drygt om ditt gamla bios inte stödjer det men din gamla cpu gör det
<lilleman72|srv> Philip5:  jag skulle vara glad om jag slapp installera om burken igen
<anarieth> fackamato: god eftermiddag
<fackamato> hejhej
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: det behövs inte
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: det är bara en varning
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: alternativt är att du installerar den vanliga generic kärnan istället för pae
<Philip5> om du bara har 1,5 gb ram så har du ingen nytta av pae-kärnan
<Philip5> hmmm
 * Philip5 måste varkligen skaffa ssd för vanliga disken hinner inte med när jag kompilerar nu :(
<Philip5> jobbigt när ens hårddisk blir flaskhalsen vid kompilering
<larsemil> Philip5: du får stripa några ssder då..
<Philip5> larsemil: JAAA! skicka hit en bunt! :D
<HeMan> Philip5: eller mer minne!
<HeMan> storfräsarna tycker att minne är lagring och disk är backup nu för tiden
<Philip5> HeMan: har 8 gb ram och använder inte allt
<Philip5> det är för att den ska läsa en massa småfiler under kompileringen som den får skyffla på
<HeMan> Philip5: då borde inte diskarna jobba annat än första gången
<HeMan> Philip5: gör en cachewarmer som går igång direkt du loggar in
<Philip5> kan ha att göra med att den bygger i ett chrroot som den inte cachar
<HeMan> Philip5: varför cachar den inte?
<larsemil> Fy fan vad kul det blir i morgon, vi ska ha kodarkväll jag och några andra. ska bli riiiktigt kul. längesedan sist.
<HeMan> larsemil: härligt!
<Philip5> bbl
<larsemil> HeMan: verkligen. Förslag på projekt?
<HeMan> larsemil: har ni något "tema"?
<larsemil> Vi är väl i grund och botten lite mer webbnissar än något annat
<HeMan> larsemil: jag skulle antingen försöka lära mig Lift och Scala eller skrivit om min blogmotor till enbart jQuery
<lilleman72|srv> ngn som vet hur man installerar den "vanliga" kärnan igen?
<HeMan> larsemil: men det är jag...
<HeMan> larsemil: men annars nått roligt i jQuery
<kodein> hah, jag sitter och försöker sparka på jquery nu själv
<kodein> sen ska jag försöka fatta pure
<HeMan> hemgång!
<larsemil> HeMan: vi får se vad det blirytu
<tobier> larsemil: kodkväll? var?
<tobier> larsemil: med andra ord, IRL eller inte-så-IRL :P
<larsemil> 8uuuuuirl
<larsemil> irl
<larsemil> dalarna!
<madbear> larsemil: bju in mig
<madbear> vart ska vi vara? :D
<madbear> nehe då får man ha egen kodkväll då
<t^> haha kodkväll ? :D
<t^> n fungerar inte horchatten på facebook igen
<t^> :(
<anarieth> den har väl buggat extremt sen senaste tiden
<anarieth> men den verkar funka
<maxjezy> hello!
<lilleman72|srv> nu funkar inte nätet på linuxburken?
<lilleman72|srv> blåser maskinfan IGEN
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> amelia: aa
<larsemil> madbear: välkommen. dalarna utanför falun! madbear ddm.larsemil.se
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Hehe. Hur många blåsningar blir det innan du är nöjd? :)
<Philip5> freeeeeedagspaaaaaarty!!!
<Philip5> tjena Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> tjena
<Kurdistan> brb tel
<Philip5> oki
<nik> Philip5: hur loggar man ut ur KDE?
<antii> maxxxxxxxx
<maxjizzy> antiiiiiiiiiii!
<antii> \o/
<antii> \ô,o/
<maxjizzy> i menyn finns inte ens alternativet att stänga av datorn
<Philip5> maxjizzy: i menyn har du "leave" och kan välja logout
<maxjizzy> måste man göra det från terminalen?
<maxjizzy> leave gör ingenting
<Philip5> nej
<maxjizzy> kan jag göra det från terminalen?
<Philip5> eller det är klart att du kan terminera kde från terminalen men det är nog enklare från menyn
<maxjizzy> logout klicka ja på, men det händer nada
<maxjizzy> tänkte om ja får nått felmeddelande från terminalen
<Philip5> om det händer nada så är det något som är konstigt
<Philip5> hur loggade du in?
<maxjizzy> via GDE
<maxjizzy> tror den heter så
<maxjizzy> valde kde som session
<maxjizzy> i LEAVE menyn har jag inget alternativ för att stänga av datorn
<maxjizzy> bara sleep och hibernate
<realubot> maxjizzy: Ctrl+Alt+Del
<realubot> i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Kanske fungerar i KDE oxå.
<maxjizzy> realubot: är i Kubuntu
<maxjizzy> ctrl alt del gör ingenting
<realubot> Nehe. :(
<maxjizzy> annars är KDE ganska nice, har sina fördelar det med.
<realubot> maxjizzy: Log out -> Turn off
<realubot> Det då?
<maxjizzy> Log out gör ingenting
<maxjizzy> händer nada!
<antii> nada
<antii> du hari nte rättigheter
<realubot> Ctrl+ALt+F1 -> sudo shutdown -r 0
<antii> realubot: varför reboota?
<antii> S:
<Philip5> ctrl+alt+del ska öppna upp ett fönster med val att stänga av, starta om eller logga ut
<realubot> Philip5: I Kubuntu?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjizzy> skumt, vet inte varför jag inte har  funktionerna
<realubot> Jaha.
<Philip5> maxjizzy: du kanske fått till en skum kdeinstallation?
<maxjizzy> antii: borde jag inte ha rättigheter om jag har det i ubuntu/gnome?
<maxjizzy> Philip5: jag kör med light versionen
<maxjizzy> borde dock gå att stänga av även den
<Philip5> kanske är något som saknas då
<Philip5> det kan man tycka
<realubot> Kubuntu kanske satsar på slå all time high i uptime. Systemet vägrar stänga av.
<Philip5> eller så får du prova att växla över till kdm medan du provar kde
<Philip5> har inte testat någon lightversion så jag vet inte riktigt vad som skiljer sig men kör man bara in kde4 base så är det ett så nedstrypt kde man får så det blir en kass upplevelse med saker som itne funkar som det ska och saker man inte kan göra
<Kurdistan> philip5 sorry mannen det var familjen på tel.
<Kurdistan> nya vlc har kommit ut.
<realubot> Vad är det för nytt med nya VLC då?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo jag byggde bya vlc igår för att ladda upp men den har en bugg för alla som kör med kde 4.6 som gör att den låser sig om man försöker öppna en fil
<Philip5> realubot: nytt sedan vilken version?
<realubot> Förra.
<Philip5> nytt från 1.1.6 till 1.1.7 är mestadels en säkerhetsfix
<realubot> Eller standard i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Vad är det för säkerhetsfix?
<Philip5> från standard i ubuntu så är det nog rätt mycket för den är väl 1.1.4 eller äldre?
<Kurdistan> philip5 I see, men nu är kde 4.6 :P inte så värst viktigt. skämt åsido bra val.
<Philip5> utan säkerhetsfixen kan man skapa matruska-filer som har inbäddad skadlig kod som låter sig köras på systemet
<realubot> 1.0.6 ser det ut som. :S
<realubot> Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.4
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tänkte söka om det finns några patchar för nya för kde-grejen. enligt changelog så ska kdegrejen vara fixad men inte fullt ut
<Philip5> realubot: ja då var det en riktigt gammal version vid det här laget
<realubot> Man kanske borde gå över till en rolling release så man slipper gamla program.
<Philip5> är väl en smaksak
<Philip5> gamla program får man anta är stabila program om de underhålls rätt
<Kurdistan> philip5 :) jag har inte brådska. brukar inte uppdatera ofta.
<Kurdistan> när jag väl gör så brukar de dimpa ner några godisar.
<realubot> Mhm, men säkerhetsfixen till 1.0.6 då?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej men om det är ett säkerhetshål så är det ju bra att veta att man ska undvika matruskafiler som man inte litar på
<Philip5> särskilt om man kör med vlc som plugin till webbläsaren
<Philip5> surfar man in på en elak sida med en elak matruskafil så kan den köra kod på ens dator
<realubot> Det låter inte bra...
<realubot> Det låter som gamla flash-buggen.
<realubot> Win, Mac OSX, Linux. Alla system hackades.
<realubot> Pga bugg i flash. :S
<Kurdistan> philip5 jadu du har bättre koll.
<Philip5> ja principen är väl lite samma men jag tror det här hålet påverkar användaren och inte systemet
<Philip5> tror inte du kan köra kod som root här
<realubot> Jag kom att tänka på en sak. Hade det inte varit bra att ominstallera sitt system typ 1 gång/vecka för att hålla systemet rent? Och sen ha något skript för att automatisera konfigurationen.
<cahoot> indows?
<realubot> I alla os?
<realubot> I Ubuntu?
<cahoot> jösses
<realubot> Vad?
<cahoot> kör livecd
<realubot> Ha en specialkonfad iso.
<epl_> screen -r
<realubot> cahoot: Det går ju för långsamt.
<epl_> hoppsan
<cahoot> en virtuell maskin då
<realubot> cahoot: Ja, det kanske.
<realubot> Där sa du något.
<djungelkraem> vad ska jag göra med min cifs credentials fil för att säkra mitt lösenord?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du med vlc 1.1.6 från min repo annars?
<Kurdistan> philip5 jepp
<Philip5> ska testa en patch för 1.1.7 nu som förhoppningsvis fixar buggen för kde 4.6
<Kurdistan> :) du är bara för bra för ditt eget bästa.
<Philip5> nja, jag kör ju kde 4.6 så jag vill ju gärna kunna öppna vlc utan att det låser sig :)
<Kurdistan> :) ni kde användare gillar bling bling
<Philip5> Kurdistan: verkar inte som om patchen räcker :(
<Philip5> grejen är mest att om man klickar på open file i vlc och kör kde 4.6 så tar det ca 1 min innan man får upp själva fönstret att välja fil att öppna :(
<Kurdistan> oj, kde lika med bugg. :P
<x_link> Kurdistan: Kör du GNOME?
<Kurdistan> :)x_link, delvis, jag kör lxde och gnome, men jag skämta bara med philip.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Hehe okej.
<Kurdistan> egentligen kör jag gnome för ge någon form av support på forumet.
<Kurdistan> annars föredrar jag snabba lxde
<Kurdistan> dock :) gillar man ändå sin första skrivbordskärlek gnome. :=)
<Kurdistan> därför är jag kluven till gnome-unity.
<Kurdistan> :=)
<x_link> =)
<amelia> någon som kan rekommendera en sip-klient för linux.
<amelia> ?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte så mycket alls om sip-klienter men jag kan rekommendera estrellas chili cheese chips till linux
<Philip5> amelia: ekiga är nog den enda jag testat
<maxjezy> sitter med dom just nu och de är riktigt smaskiga
<vacum> sjphone duger
<lilleman72|srv> Philip5:
<amelia> Philip5: jag fattade inte hur man confade den med en annan sip-leverantör
<Philip5> amelia: qutecom verkar rätt trevligt också och använder qt
<maxjezy> läste ni att ip-adresserna är slut
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: vad?
<lilleman72|srv> Philip5: tror du inte mitt nätverk la av så jag kunde inte komma åt internet.....faan vad less jag blir...så jag kastade i skivan IGEN & installerar om skiten nu
<Philip5> lilleman72|srv: jobbigt
<lilleman72|srv> jag tror det hade med updaten att göra
<lilleman72|srv> Philip5:  själva installationen e inte så jobbig men resten...
<Kurdistan> vad ms office är värdelös.
<Kurdistan> börjar för varje dag som gå hata allt som har med miscrosoft.
<lilleman72|srv> Kurdistan:  jag fattar inte varför du inte kör med openoffice ist?
<Kurdistan> :) det är libreoffice jag kör med.
<lilleman72|srv> ok
<Kurdistan> jag kör på egen laptop bara openoffice/libreoffice sedan ett år tillbaks dagligen.
<lilleman72|srv> najs
<Kurdistan> dock på universitet när man sitter med trögskallar som endast tillber ms office blir det en del excel.
<lilleman72|srv> när jag testade openoffice så beslutade jag mig efter 2 dagar att jag skulle behålla den, så jag avinstallerade MsOffive
<lilleman72|srv> :D
<amelia> bah,jag måste vara trög. fattarinte hur jag sak få ihop dethär med sip telefonen.
<amelia> om man skulle se en film istället.
<Kurdistan> ne nu måste jag återgå till räkna ut elimination, distribution och absorption av piller.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra kära cyber-familjen (tokig sådan) :=)
<spacebug-> tack detsamma
<lilleman72|srv> om man INTE installera GRUB...funkar det att köra OS ändå?
<realubot> maxjezy: Fungerar Estrellas chili cheese chips till Gnome också eller är det bara till distros med KDE?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag sitter i gnome nu
<maxjezy> och de fungerar ypperligt
<maxjezy> realubot, http://estrella.se/chips/double-cheese/
<realubot> maxjezy: Det blir inte någon konflikt mellan chipsen i påsen och på moderkortet då?
<maxjezy> realubot, inte ännu vad jag märkt
<maxjezy> tror de trivs bra md varandra
<maxjezy> så länge de inte kommer för nära
<realubot> :)
<maxjezy> skrev precis till estrella
<maxjezy> så här löd mitt mail "Dubbel ost chipsen är makalöst goda!
<maxjezy> Vill verkligen tacka för att någon tagit saken i händerna och skapat detta underbara knapriga kryddiga smakfulla chips, jag har länge testat olika smaker men detta är utöver det normala. Har bara en sak att klaga på och det är att de tar slut ovanligt fort. Får backa upp med 2 extrapåsar nästa gång!"
 * Dhiffucium har också en påse Estrella Double Cheese & Chili
<Dhiffucium> de har dubbel ostsmak och dubbel chilismak
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Hehe.
<epl> va?
<Dhiffucium> Cheddar + Gouda = dubbelost
<Dhiffucium> Spansk peppar + cayennepeppar = dubbel chilipeppar
<epl> asså
<maxjezy> Dhiffucium, diggar du dem?
<haffe> Spansk peppar + cayennepeppar + indisk spökpeppar ?
<Dhiffucium> ja
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Dhiffucium> Nä, vadå offtopic?
<realubot> Är vbox snapshot nytt för 4.0?
<lilleman72|srv> http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/dx2.jpg
<xyzp> hej, vad är  	Debian Lenny? är det samma som debian eller vad ärc skillerer?
<Philip5> det är ett release namn av debian
<Philip5> lite som det finns maverick, lucid och så för ubuntu
<xyzp> ok samma
<einand> Philip5: den är värdelös
<einand> nästan sämre än ubuntu
<xyzp> sämre än debian då?
<Philip5> det är debian
<xyzp> ok det heter debian                    Lennu?
<Philip5> det är debian 5.0.8 som har projektnamnet lenny
<xyzp> aha tack
<xyzp> hur kan jag se vilke4n version det är på debian?
<realubot> xyzp: Jag tror det är så här att en Debian-version är en stabil version och en är en test-version av Debian. Test-versionen innehåller nya program m.m. Har jag rätt?
<realubot> xyzp: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian#Versioner
<realubot> einand: Varför är Lenny lika dålig som Ubuntu?
<barzam> jag laddade hem pianomusik med glenn gould igår, och varje skiva är packad i en zip-fil
<barzam> hur zippar jag upp alla på en gång?
<realubot> xyzp: stable, testing och unstable. Lenny är stable.
<einand> realubot: i båda får jag en väldigt mysko fördröjning
<einand> barzam: unzip *.zip
<realubot> barzam: unzip '*.zip' -d DIRECTORY
<realubot> barzam: SÃ¥ kanske?
<realubot> einand: Fördröjning på vad?
<einand> allt
<realubot> Utan '-tecken kanske.
<barzam> realubot: tack!
<barzam> utan ' funkar inte
<xyzp> ok
<Philip5> någon som har koll på om det finns fler/bättre verktyg för att anpassa ubuntu-installationscds med än Ubuntu Customization Kit?
<realubot> Hur är det nu? Ska man installera på entire disk eller entire disk with LVM på en vanlig dator med 1 hdd?
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/make-your-own-custom-livecddistro-easily-using-novo-builder/
<realubot> Det kanske?
<Philip5> har jag inte testat
<Philip5> kanske gör det senare men använder nog uck nu
<realubot> Hur ska jag göra med LVM då?
<Philip5> eftersom du behöver fråga så tror jag inte du kommer behöva köra med det
<realubot> Nej, skippade det.
<chees> va kan de va när inte vlc kan hitta suben?
<kodein> fel.
<chees> VLC känner inte igen formatet på inmatningen:
<realubot> chees: Har du rätt sub till rätt film? Subben måste heta exakt samma som filmen (tror jag).
<realubot> chees: Du saknar inte någon codec eller så då?
<chees> ne de tro ja inte
<chees> filen heter exakt som filmen
<chees> .sub
<chees> kanske allt ska va srt?
<realubot> Hm, vet inte.
<realubot> Vad får du för felmeddelande i vlc då?
<chees> sons.of.anarchy.s02e03.dvdrip.xvid-reward.sub" kunde inte identifieras. Se efter i loggen för mer information.
<realubot> Kolla loggen då.
<realubot> chees: Kör vlc från Terminalen med kommandot: vlc -vvv /path/to/file
<chees> ok
<realubot> Klistra in output i pastebin.
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<chees> ok
<chees> tack
<chees> undra va de bero på när de komer sträck lagningar på xvid
<realubot> Vad?
<chees> blir typ störningar i divx
<chees> lagande sträck
<Philip5> troligen att din cpu inte riktigt hinner med att dekoda i takt
<realubot> chees: Jag vet folk i forumet som har fått bort sånt genom att stänga av avancerade skrivbordseffekter.
<chees> ok
<chees> är en dualcore borde väll klara de?
<realubot> chees: Det kanske är grafikkortet som inte fungerar klockrent eller så saknas kanske någon codec osv. I don't really know.
<chees> kan de hänga på ramen?
<realubot> chees: Jo, men jag snackar mer om drivrutinen till grafikkortet.
<chees> ok
<realubot> chees: Att grafikkortet inte används rätt eftersom drivrutinen kanske haltar lite.
<realubot> chees: Det här är bara en gissning från min sida.
<chees> ok
<chees> va gör man åt det då
<realubot> chees: Testa att stänga av avancerade skrivbordeseffekter för att se om problemen försvinner när du spelar upp xvid.
<chees> ok
<realubot> Utseede och fliken längst till höger.
<chees> ok
<chees> dax köpa nytt kort med
<EAG> nån som har koll på bladservrar?
<chees> gammla bara la av :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-05
<realubot> chees: Får du ordning på vlc eller?
<chees> ja drog ner srt
<chees> så funka de
<chees> käör du pidgin?
<realubot> chees: Japp.
<realubot> chees: Ok, det var bra. Det kanske var så enkelt att du hade en konstigt sub-fil.
<realubot> chees: Jag kör irc i Irssi.
<chees> k
<chees> skumt min skriv bord låsser sig i bland
<chees> inte sett nått skumt i loggen
<realubot> Det låter ju också som problem med drivrutinen.
<realubot> Det finns säkert många förklaringar men grafikkortet och drivrutinerna är ofta ett problem.
<chees> undra om  man ska mata om hela systemet
<chees> nu funkar bara xchat nu ärallt annat låst
<chees> aja
<chees> är som den tappar usb singnalen
<realubot> Testa ett annat tangentbord eller mus?
<realubot> chees: Dra ur och sätt i USB-kabeln igen.
<chees> jopp
<markus___> hej
<markus___> finns det något bra alternativ till aptitude?
<markus___> strunt samma, jag undrar omd et finns något sätt att använda den näst senaste versionen av ett deb-paket i ett repo?
<markus___> för det senaste verkar vara buggigare
<markus___> det gäller intel drivare :>
<markus___> Vilket datum är 01/03/2011?
<markus___> Tredje Januari antagligen :>
<markus___> Första mars har ju inte varit än
<Barre> bamsefar: vaken?
<bamsefar> Barre: Alltid!
<Barre> bamsefar: ok, skulle bara kolla...
<Barre> bamsefar: närå... jaglöste det..
<bamsefar> Barre: Ok
<Barre> bamsefar: vet du vad en FriendlyNET GX4-800 gigabitswitch kan vara värd? ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Var det DU som skrev på sweclockers?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, man jag var inne på sweclockers när du postade precis...
<bamsefar> Jag svarade iaf i en tråd där om vad en sådan kan vara värd.
<madbear> vem vare som posta
<madbear> säg vem det fukking var
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> hahahahah....
<Barre> ska du göra KAOS på han?
<madbear> hans namn
<madbear> efternamn
<bamsefar> Hrrm, vad ska man äta till frukost?
<gorgo> :)
<markus___> halo
<tina_b> morsning!
<markus> nån som vet om jag kan installera https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2229242
<markus> det har kommit ett nyare paket i det arkivet som inte verkar fungera lika bra
<cahoot> bygg själv?
<tina_b> whoohooo Philip5 is in da house!!!!!
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> tina_b!!! :D
<Philip5> det var inte igår!
<Philip5> hur är det med fröken suse då?
<tina_b> haha great! still going 11.3
<tina_b> själv då????!!
<Philip5> bara bra
<Philip5> du får komma hit lite oftare
<tina_b> long time I knwo..... :-(
<Philip5> ja skäms på dig
<gorgo> en tina_b:)
<Philip5> gorgo: hehe, ja en sådan där tina_b ;P
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> var ett tag sen man såg henne
<Philip5> jovars
<markus> Ni som kör SSD, mountar ni den på / inklusive /home ?
<markus> förlorar man mycket på att välja annan hårddisk för /home ?
<markus> i prestanda
<tina_b> markus: nej, det borde vara bättra avseende prestande att ha oliak diskar för / och /home
 * gorgo har olika diskar för det
<markus> Hur tänker du då?
<markus> SSD-disken är ju mycket snabbare
<markus> Bara att den endast rymmer 60GB
<tina_b> du har 1 sdd och 1 "vanlig"?
<tina_b> då har jag ingen uppfatting, antog att du hade två sdd
<markus> jag har 1 SSD och sen funderar jag på ifall jag ska lägga /home på en annan hårddisk
<Philip5> beror nog också på vad du har i /home
<markus> jag tänkte lagra liter saker, men alla de här konfigurationsfilerna som brukar ligga i dolda .-kataloger läses väl in av program när de startas
<Philip5> kan ju vara onödigt att ha en massa mediafiler på ssd men kan kanske vara bra att ha user configs från home på ssd
<markus> och då tänker jag mig att en del starter av program kan bli långsammare om jag mountar /home på en långsammare hårddisk
<Philip5> jo
<markus> så länge jag inte lagrar warez under /home borde väl 60GB räcka ett tag
<EAG> är en sån här nått att ha? http://www.microwarehouse.co.uk/catalogue/item/A0375876
<EAG> för det första är man väl tvungen att ha bladracket eller vad det heter va?
<markus> Vad ska du ha den till?
<EAG> ingen aning?
<tina_b> hoho här har jag försökt få till att skript som först identifierar ration på bilder sen en IF-sats beroende på ratio och så gick det lösa genom att lägga till ^ efter -scale i imagemagick #slösatbort8timmar........
<tina_b> så ska man inte ropa hej.......
<tina_b> dammit
<markus> tina_b: vad försöker du med?
<tina_b> succe!
<tina_b> man ska inte krångla till det :-)
<tina_b> dagens lärdom
<tina_b> hehe
<markus> min mamma kallas för tina men heter egentligen katarina
<tina_b> allright then
<markus> tina_b: hur känns det då? :D
<Philip5> tina_b: då kanske ni är släkt ;)
<tina_b> jag kallas tina men heter egentligen helena :-/
<Philip5> hehe
<tina_b> :-)
<Philip5> jag kallas för Philip5 men egentligen heter jag kungen
<tina_b> haha
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag göra dagen
<tina_b> hur
<markus> Philip5: fixa ett h67 mobo och joina min båt
<Philip5> tina_b: kom snart tillbaka igen
<markus> är så ensam med dåliga drivare :P
<tina_b> Philip5: right :-) ha de
<Philip5> markus: jag har ett p67
<markus> Men du kan inte köra med inbyggd grafik den va?
<Philip5> markus: men du vet att det är fabriksfel på alla moderkort med h67 och p67 va?
<Philip5> kommer inte nya kretsar till sådana förrän i april
<markus> jepp det vet jag!
<markus> men jag kör på ändå
<markus> we are the freaks
<Philip5> jag ska byta mitt när de nya kommer
<Philip5> men nu måste jag dra
<Philip5> hej
<markus> ha en trevlig dag och gå inte så snabbt
<tina_b> happ
<Markslap> Halka int'.
<markus> We are the freaks who walks among you... =) fyfan vad cortex - the freaks är en bra låt
<markus> men alla får ha olika smak
<tina_b> kopierar över 2010-års bilder till servern, 250 gb :-)
<markus> du har fotat 1GB varje vardag?
<tina_b> tydligen :-)
<tina_b> det är raw + jpg. ska titta hur stor bara raw-mappen är
<tina_b> raw är bara 198 gb
<markus> är raw koprimerat?
<markus> jag menar oförstörande
<amelia> *gäsp*
<tina_b> oförstörnade ja, komprimerat ja
<markus> ja annars kanske det hade blivit väldigt stort =)
<tina_b> amelia: morrn :-)
<markus> amelia: är du trött? ta och koka lite kaffe och fyll din termos
<haffe> Ter,osar är sociala konstruktioner.
<amelia> markus: borde koka kaffe snart iaf
<tina_b> nå. ska ny laptop. tips?!
<Markslap> Asus
<Markslap> U/UL-serien.
<andol> tina_b: Tja, med risk för att vara lite fantasilös; Thinkpad alternativt Latitude.
<Markslap> U35J eller U36J vill jag minnas att den ska heta.
<Markslap> Asus är både billigare och antagligen bättre.
<Markslap> Jag kör en Asus UL30VT, inga problem alls.
<Markslap> Bra batteritid (efter snart ett år har jag fortfarande 5-6h kvar).
<tina_b> Markslap: tittar på ASUS U31JG 13,3" HD svart
<tina_b> andol: ja det var fantasilöst! herregud vilka tips
<Markslap> Haha
<tina_b> Markslap: asus har 1 miljard olika modeller, blir trött bara titta på listan hehe
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=613038
<Markslap> Den där är jag väldigt sugen på.
<Markslap> Man kan säga att det är eftergången till min UL30VT.
<tina_b> vad skiljer i3 från i5? såg någon asus med i5
<Markslap> i5 är bättre.
<tina_b> men varmare? drar mer ström? kör fläkten mer?
<Markslap> Antagligen, kan inte uttrycka mig om det.
<Markslap> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<Markslap> Där är prestandan mellan dom.
<markus> markus: wow, den där verkar fin och tunn
<Markslap> Ja, den verkar väldigt smutt.
<markus> en sån blev jag sugen på :D
<markus> men jag har precis köpt en dator jag får nog vänta lite
<Markslap> Asus kommer att dra ifrån och vinna marknadsandelar väldigt snabbt.
<markus> marknadsandelar på laptops?
<Markslap> Jao.
<tina_b> Markslap: vad skiljer U från UL då? asus modellnamn
<Markslap> Dom har sjukt bra datorer, både specifikationsmässigt och buggkvalité, även småsöta saker som två grafikkort, en multitouch-touchpad och bra tangentbord.
<Markslap> Som sedan är väldigt billiga.
<markus> jag har alltid gillat eee-serien
<markus> fast skulle kunna tänka mig en laptop i storleketn 13.3" om den där sådär lätt och tunn
<Markslap> Jag gillar inte netbooks, och Asus EEE-serie har inte stuckit ut direkt.
<Markslap> tina_b: Det vet jag inte.
<Markslap> Tror det är generationsskifte.
<Markslap> Kan vara att UL-serien kör lågvoltsmodeller utav CPUerna, men är inte säker.
<Markslap> Men UL är äldre (min är från våren 2010)
<tina_b> den här då? http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=610129
<markus> Markslap: jag har inte hittat några bättre netbooks än eee
<Markslap> Oj, vad har dom gjort.
<Markslap> Det där tangentbordet ser inte bra ut.
<tina_b> nej, den var tjock med
<tina_b> 3 cm mot 2 på den du visare
<tina_b> visade
<Markslap> Mm
<markus> "tjock", det här låter ju som om vi pratar om mulliga modeller
<Markslap> Verkar inte så bra imo.
<Markslap> tina_b: Men jag kan rekommendera att du knatar till Expert, OnOff eller liknande och känner lite på laptops.
<Markslap> För hur bra datorer än kan verka på specifikationerna gör hur man upplever den att arbeta med otroligt mycket.
<tina_b> har asus bakgrundbelysning i tangetbordet?
<Markslap> Inte min.
<tina_b> Markslap: ja det ska jag göra. mediamarkt har ju stort utbud
<Markslap> :)
<markus> synd att den har blank skärm
<Markslap> Har inte märkt av några nackdelar.
<Markslap> Klarare bild.
<tina_b> samsung då?
<Markslap> Kan inte uttala mig om.
<Markslap> Vad du än gör, köp inte en Sony Vaio.
<markus> jag tycker det blänker mycket och dessutom ser man sig själv
<tina_b> markus: hehe why
<Markslap> markus: Jag gör det inte ens om jag har svart bakrund.
<markus> Det kanske är olika mycket blänk i olika skärmar
<markus> men man kan få en dator för 2500kr, perfekt för studenter på föreläsningar å sådant
<markus> det är stor skillnad jämfört med 5 år sedan
<markus> varför finns det inga vettiga tangentbord att köpa som inte är från apple
<lilleman72> ngn som vet hur man activerar root kontot då jag inte kommer åt en av filerna, inte ens via sudo
<markus> jag vet inte hur man aktiverar men jag vet hur man loggar in
<markus> sudo -s
<lilleman72> o
<lilleman72> ok
<Markslap> Man loggar in som root
<Markslap> ;)
<lilleman72> det viste jag inte :D
<Markslap> <+hypno> Vad har root för username ?
<lilleman72> Markslap:
<Markslap> Lite som det underbara citatet.
<lilleman72> hahahaa
<lilleman72> vet du vart mysql configen ligger??
<Markslap> Troligtvis i /etc/
<Markslap> Ren chansning med lite logik bara.
<lilleman72> kk kollar
<lilleman72> Markslap:  kan man skriva ngt komando så jag kan se vilket jag har installerat?
<lilleman72> vilke kommando är det jag ska nyttja när jag ska EDITERA en fil?
<Markslap> Vad för slags filer?
<Markslap> Rekommenderar nog nano om du ska regigera text- och configfiler.
<lilleman72> tack
<lilleman72> Markslap:  kan man söka via nano?
<Markslap> Du kan söka i nano
<lilleman72> hur?
<Markslap> I den filen du editerar
<Markslap> Det står i nano
<Markslap> Men annars ctrl-w
<lilleman72> tackar
<lilleman72> jag kommer inte åt phpmyadmin??
<coobra> laddat php
<coobra> skapat en rootuser
<lilleman72> coobra:  sidan funkar men jag kommer inte in i phpmyadmin
<lilleman72> jag har skapat ett root konto där när jag installerade
<coobra> får du röd text ?
<coobra> brukar stå där vad man gör fel
<lilleman72> Unable to select MySQL database 1049 : Unknown database 'r3loaded'
<lilleman72> sen när jag ska in på adressen får jag 404
<coobra> huh
<lilleman72> Not Found  The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) Server at r3loaded.no-ip.org Port 80
<lilleman72> vad ska jag göra?
<coobra> an vara en heldel fel
<coobra> kolla  /var/log
<lilleman72> coobra:  vilken fil då?
<lilleman72> mysql.log är storlek 0byets likaså mysql.err
<coobra> lilleman72: du får lära dig läsa loggar
<lilleman72> men coobra  dom 2 loggarna som har med mysql att göra e tomm
<lilleman72> tomma
<amelia> lilleman72: förmodligen har du ingen databas som heter r3loaded.
<lilleman72> nej
<lilleman72> för att jag kan inte komma in i mysql
<lilleman72> jag vet inte hur man startar
<amelia> hur man startar vad? mysql?
<lilleman72> ja
<amelia> lilleman72: kolla om den kör genom att skriva ps ax | grep mysql i en terminal
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> dom e röda
<amelia> röda?
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> 731 ? Ssl och 3281 pts/0 D+
<lilleman72> amelia:
<amelia> lilleman72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563036/ <- så ska det se ut när mysql kör.
<lilleman72> det gör det inte
<lilleman72> ska logga in via putty
<amelia> du kör det på burken som ska ha mysql-databasen va?
<lilleman72> va?
<amelia> lilleman72: ja, ps ax | grep mysql. du körde det i terminalen på den datorn som ska ha mysql-databasen?
<lilleman72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563038/
<lilleman72> amelia:
<lilleman72> så ser det ut
<amelia> ser ju ut som att den kör något iaf.
<lilleman72> men varför kommer jag inte åt det
<lilleman72> den*
<amelia> om du kör mysql -u dinuser -p och skriver in ditt lösenord. kommer du in då?
<lilleman72> amelia:  ja
<lilleman72> hur logagr jag ut skiten nu då
<amelia> quit
<amelia> men då funkar ju mysql iaf. då ligger problemet med största sannolikhet i phpmyadmin
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> Installerade om phpmyadmin & nu funkar det
<Screedo> Goddag! Jag har två frågor som jag inte hittar svaret på, 1. jag använder Klient för terminalserver för att köra RDP till mina win 2003 servrar och när jag väljer skärmstorlek så kan jag bara välja mellan 1152x864 eller 1280x960, varför finns inte 1280x1024 punkter med? jag kör med 2st skärmar, en på 1680x1050x och den andra på 1280x1024.
<Screedo> 2. när jag kör RDP windows XP ( eller win7) till mina 2003 servrar så kan jag kopiera text mellan RDP och min dator, detta fungerar inte i Klient för terminalserver. Går det att detta att fungera?
<markus> tjo, har förstört mitt X, hur startar jag ubuntu i textläge?
<markus> den hänger sig så jag kan inte göra något efter X har startat
<markus> där X är Xorg tror jag
<andol> larsemil: Ser att även du följer Squeeze-släppet för fullt? :)
<larsemil> andol: nej nej. its all about lenny här. :)
<andol> Ähh, Lenny är ju så oldstable.
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> vafan
<dagon_> de började pressa för 10 min sen
<dagon_> barzam: nu är jag här
<tina_b> hoho
<vacum> spacebar:/# uptime
<vacum>  14:39:43 up 782 days,  5:57,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Zambezi> andol, larsemil: Jag är väldigt nöjd med Squeeze på min arbetsdator.
<tina_b> dammit. Kwin kraschar varje ~15 minut
<Zambezi> tina_b: Det är Philip5:s fel som lurat på dig KDE!
<tina_b> Zambezi: i know!!
<dagon_> tina_b: i 4.6?
<tina_b> kwin --version
<tina_b> Qt: 4.6.3
<tina_b> KDE Development Platform: 4.5.5 (KDE 4.5.5) "release 1"
<tina_b> KWin: 4.5.4 (KDE 4.5.4) "release 9"
<andol> Zambezi: Inte så att en program/paket redan börjat kännas gamla för desktop-bruk då?
<andol> s/en/en del/
<Zambezi> andol: Jag hade tänkt ha Lenny faktiskt på min arbetsdator, men det gick inte p.g.a grafikdrivrutinerna. Med Squeeze har det fungerat perfekt.
<Zambezi> andol: Svaret är alltså nej. Jag är helnöjd. Jag ser ingen anledning att man måste ha det senaste när det fungerar.
<dagon_> sen kan man ju själv lägga till förråd och ändå köra bleeding edge
<Zambezi> dagon_: Om man kör Sid då kanske när det i övrigt är nytt, men om man vill köra bleeding edge på Debian innan unstable så kör man kanske fel dist.
<andol> Zambezi: Tja, kör iofs fortfarande Lucid på arbetsdatorn utav samma anledning, så håller väl egentligen med.
<Zambezi> andol: Jag har Ci5 och kör med Debian utan DE, bara Xorg och Ion3. Jag vill ha så lättviktigt som möjligt, men ändå funktionellt.
<dagon_> Zambezi: inget hindrar ju dig att installera de senaste versionerna av program varken i etch, lenny eller squeeze
<gusnan> dagon_, det beror ju på - ofta är exempelvis paketen i experimental sådana att dom kräver paket från testing/unstable för att fungera tyvärr...
<Zambezi> dagon_: Det hänger ju på beroenden ibland. Så länge det fungerar finns det ingen anledning att ändra.
<dagon_> gusnan: true
<dagon_> för fan
<dagon_> nu höll jag på att skriva älskling till syrran
<dagon_> det är inte bra att multitaska..
<Zambezi> dagon_: Om ifall det händer igen. Skriv s/älskling/älsklingssyster. :-P
<dagon_> haha :P
<tina_b> tips på lösning att spela upp musik till aktiva högtalare från datorn trådlöst? gärna via wlan.....
<Zambezi> dagon_: Sen ber du om en tjänst så du kan skylla att du fjäskade för henne.
<dagon_> :D
<gusnan> jag har stört mig på det ett tag - jag har testat drivrutiner för intelgrafik lite smått från experimental på squeeze, men vad händer sen när squeeze blir stable? Jo, då kommer ju experimental-paketen byggas så dom kräver _nya_ testing... :(
<dagon_> hehe
<tina_b> inte squeezebox, jag vill spela upp från datorn, youtube etc.
<dagon_> nä, äta kanske
<lowbowz> Går det att vara folkbokförd i Sverige på en postboxadress eller dylikt?
<Markslap> Kan gå.
<Markslap> Skön Ubunturelaterad fråga.
<lilleman72> lowbowz:  nej det gör det inte
<Markslap> Nej, det kan inte nej.
<gorgo> om man e uteliggare, vart e man skriven då? parkbänken?
<lowbowz> Varför inte?
<Zambezi> lowbowz: Sådant kan du hitta på Skatteverkets hemsida.
<lilleman72> då har man ingen adress
<gorgo> :)
<lilleman72> lowbowz:  man är reggad via sitt personnummer
<gorgo> känns som man behöver en powernap, ska bli nice o komma hem
<Zambezi> lowbowz: Du får ju inte ens bo permantent på ett ställe, men vara folkbörd där du flyttat från. Man kan få böter för sådant tror jag.
<lilleman72> Zambezi:  nej böter får man inte
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Hot om vite då?
<lilleman72> men man kan ha posterestante i MAX 6månader..om man tex reser utomland
<lilleman72> Zambezi:  du kan vara skriven i pajala & bo nere i ystad om du vill
<Markslap> Vet att en hel del utlandssvenskar som är skrivna i Sverige.
<Zambezi> lilleman72: Om det är tillfälligt. Om det är permanent gör jag en stor reservation.
<lilleman72> japp min bror bor i spanien sen 10 år tillbaka
<lilleman72> men e skriven i sverige
<Markslap> Jag är skriven i samma land som jag bor i, och går inte att hitta hos Ratsit.
<Markslap> Det är najs.
<lilleman72> men därremot om du drar tex till spanien så måste svenska staten veta om det
<lilleman72> Markslap: ålder?
<Markslap> 19
<lilleman72> då ska du finnas med på ratsit
<Markslap> Flyttade hit när jag var 18 dock.
<Markslap> Bor inte i Sverige.
<lilleman72> då finns du inte med
<lilleman72> vart bor du då?
<dagon_> :>
<Markslap> Har svenskt medborgarskap dock.
<Markslap> Det är hemligt (en ö väster om UK)
<lilleman72> men e du mantalskriven i annat land?
<lilleman72> Markslap:  ok
<lilleman72> irland :D
<Markslap> Japp
<lilleman72> najs
<dagon_> skottland?
<Markslap> Det vettefan.
<Markslap> dagon_: lol
<lilleman72> mkt guinnies?? :P
 * dagon_ _är_ rolig
<Markslap> Mycket.
<lilleman72> brb
<Markslap> Speciellt med tanke på att Skottland är norr om England och en del av UK. :)
<Markslap> DEt var någon tomte som trodde att RoI var en del av UK.
<amelia> jaha, vad gör man ikväll då..
<Markslap> Påtal om det så måste jag skicka in nya blanketter.
<dagon_> amelia: lek med dina antikviteter? :)
<Markslap> amelia: Dricka öl och röka. :)
<amelia> dagon_: kanske..
<amelia> Markslap: usch nej.
<Markslap> :)
<lilleman72> backelito
<Zambezi> amelia: Storstäda badrummet?
<lilleman72> Markslap:  men halva irland e väll ändå UK?? :P
<amelia> Zambezi: är det så du brukar roa dig en lördagkväll? :P
<Markslap> lilleman72: 1/4 av ön Irland är Nordirland.
<Markslap> Eller 1/3 kanske.
<Zambezi> amelia: Nej. Idag är det matlådor som jag gör.
<lilleman72> :d
<Markslap> Stackars dator, har askat på den 3 gånger idag.
<lilleman72> hahaha
<Markslap> (inte med mening)
<lilleman72> då e den snart igensotad mao :P
<amelia> Zambezi: låter tråkigt
<lilleman72> hur ger jag en användare rättigehter i andra mappar??
<Zambezi> amelia: Det är det också. Jag gör pannbiffar och ska göra köttfärssås, men jag pallar inte göra både och idag.
<cahoot> vilka mappar?
<lilleman72> etc
<lilleman72> måste skapa en katalog där
<cahoot> där ska ingen anv ha perms
<lilleman72> eftersom jag inte kan logga in som root måste jag kunna göra mappen
<dagon_> sudo
<cahoot> nåt verkar konstigt
<amelia> Zambezi: aha. det är väl typ det enda jag har planerat idag också. laga mat så småningom. :P
<Zambezi> amelia: Jag gör matlådor för kommande dagar. Det blir nog köttfärsås med snart, men efter jag är klar med biffarna.
<lilleman72> aja jag kör en sudo chmod på mappen
<cahoot> vad är det du håller på med?
<amelia> Zambezi: vi lagar mat varje kväll så då blir det matlåda till jobbet dagen efter också. skulle nog inte orka stå och göra flera stycken på en gång sådär.
<Trullo> ska man göra köttfärssås så gör man ju en redig balja, inte för 2 middagar
<lilleman72> Om jag har en mapp som jag tidigare installerat i en map..sen tar jag en kopia på den..kan jag lägga den i en annan map och köra den där?
<t^> hmm är det något mer än jag som försökt byta msn/hotmail/live med Amsn ?
<t^> jävla microsoft har nå jävla spärrar som gör så man inte kan backupa och lägga in kontakterna på nya kontot
<t^> fan gör man nu när det skiter sig ? går ju inte ens att kontakta microsoft ^^
<tina_b> t^: msn känns lite ute va? :-)
<t^> tycker fan jag också
<t^> hatar msn
<tina_b> lite 1999
<t^> facebook
<lilleman72> t^:  jorå...det e bara att ringa för 800:- per fråga
<t^> alla jävla skitgrejejr
<t^> fan ska jag göra då när alla idioter sitter på facebook och msn ?! :(
<t^> gråter snart
<t^> bäst vore om någon elda ner facebook + msn en gång för alla
<t^> någon som har nå lösning på själva problemet eller ska jag yxhota microsoft på måndag över telefon ?
<Markslap> Dom tar pengar för support.
<lowbowz> t^: Otroligt... första gången någon annan än jag anmärker på att MS tagit bort "import" och "export" från WLM.
<Markslap> MSN hade en exportering förut.
<Markslap> Aha
<Markslap> Oj
<t^> tänker ju knappast sitta och ösa i och ur kontakter manuellt
<lowbowz> Nödvändig funktion när man blivit blockad av alla najsfjorrar.
<Markslap> När tog dom bort det?
<t^> och tänker inte betala heller
<t^> dom kan skriva bäst fan dom vill i sina villkor. dom håller kanske juridiskt i usa
<lowbowz> Betala för vad?
<t^> men knappast i detta land
<t^> support
<t^> dom ska fan fixa
<lowbowz> ?
<t^> dom har orsakat mig ekonomiskt och psykistk lidande
<lowbowz> Du kan inte betala för att de ska göra en speciell version av WLM till just dig.
<lowbowz> Möjligen om du betalar miljoners miljoner.
<t^> tänker inte
<t^> dom ska FIXA mina jävla kontakter
<t^> annars äre fan krig
<t^> tänker inte lägga tid påd eras skitklient
<lowbowz> Precis som alla företag större än 4 personer har de inget sätt att kontakta dem.
<t^> nej men jag brukar lösa det
<lowbowz> Och varför kan man inte vara folkbokförd till en postbox?
<lilleman72> lowbowz:  det är för att staten ska kunna hitta dig :S
<t^> alla offenliga microsoft namn inom sverige kommer att få stå till svars
<lowbowz> Vill inte bli hittad.
<lilleman72> men hur svårt e det att gömma sig utan att gömma sig
<lowbowz> ?
<t^> sthlmsnr på deras jäval hemsida iaf
<t^> åker fan dit
<t^> får dom betala
<realubot> t^: Vad är det med kontakterna? Om du lägger till ett konto i Pidgin så dyker ju alla dina kontakter från Live Messebger upp där?
<t^> microsoft håller på och spärrar när jag försöker lägga till massor med kontakter från ett gammalt hotmail/msn konto. kör genom Amsn på ubuntu så jag har fåt tin kontakterna
<t^> men microsoft jävla server håller på och jävlas så jag inte kan skicka inbjudningar eller meddelanden
<realubot> t^: Ja, jag tror jag hade samma problem någon dag faktiskt. :S
<realubot> t^: Personen fick adda mig istället. Det gick inte att adda en buddy i Pidgin.
<t^> vad gjorde du dårå ? ska man vänta på bättre tider eller vad ? korkade microsoft tar bort en funktion och skriver inget om det på hemsidan
<t^> ja men kan ju inte ens kontakta så många personer jag har i min lista gällande samma sak då kan jag inte skriva meddelanden med den gammla adressen heller! då tror dom att man spammar eller något
<t^> så jävla värdelöst system
<t^> hoppas hela företaget dör
<andol> t^: Fast om nu hotmail/msn är så hemskt, varför använder du det då?
<realubot> t^: Jag misstänker att MS har ändrat något i hur man addar buddies och att Pidgin, amsn mm inte är uppdaterade.
<realubot> t^: Jag fixade det genom att personen som hade Live Messenger addade mig istället. :S
<t^> känns ju som infrastruktur att ha msn idag precis som andas luft pga att alla andra har
<t^> försöker övertyga om att facebook och msn är sepe men folk är ju fan dumma
<realubot> Det gick från Live Messenger men inte från Pidgin.
<t^> ja asså folk kan ju adda mig
<t^> men ska jag försöka maila 200 pers så kommer mailet räknas som spamm t.o.m
<realubot> När det håller på så här så fattar man ju att folk inte vill köra Linux/Pidgin.
<t^> det är ju INTE linux fel
<t^> det är när företag som microsoft och facebook ska styra allt med reklam som det blri såhär
<realubot> Det spelar inte nån roll vems fel det är. Folk vill att det bara skua fungera.
<t^> det fungerar ju aldrig som det ska
<t^> med microsoft eller facebook
<realubot> Det är samma sak med USB-grejer osv. Folk vill att det sak fungera. Folk struntar i vems fel det är.
<t^> jävla facebookchatten är jui fan mongo 10 gånger om dagen
<realubot> *ska
<t^> jag bryr mig som fan och hatar dom där mongolida företagen. ju mera läst och reklamstyr det är ju värre
<realubot> Det är bara vi som har intresset och kunskapen som orkar/vill mecka för att få saker att fungera.
<t^> ja men nu GÅR DET INTE
<t^> för microsoft är dumma
<t^> låst i deras server på nå vis
<Screedo> MS är väl inte dumma, de har ju en av världens största affärside.
<t^> ska man behöva göra nå program som folk får klicka på så jag blir addad automatiskt och skicka som nå jävla virus
<t^> DOM DÖDAR MSN
<cahoot> sluta gapa om MS
<cahoot> det finns säkert ngn lämplig kanal för det
<realubot> t^: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13298
<madbear> nej cahoot något annat ircnät för det kanske? eller inte :P
<realubot> Ser ut att vara samma problem som du/vi har.
<t^> realubot har ju lagt till folk som sitter fast med korrekt adress om man kollar på live sidan så står det även där att dom är addade
<t^> dom har ju låst så man itne ska kunna lägga till folk
<realubot> t^: Fråga i kanalen: #pidgin
<realubot> t^: Det är säkert någon uppdatering som MS har gjort och som Pidgin, amsn inte har hunnit anpassa sig till.
<t^> jao kanske
<t^> fast
<t^> om jag loggar in på msn på windows så kan jag inte heller lägga till nu
<t^> är som allt är mongo och fast fast adresser och allt finns
<t^> såfort någon i andra ändan addar så fungerar det men som sagt 200 pers
<t^> fan gör man
<realubot> Konstigt att det inte fungerar i Live Messenger på en Windows dator för dig. :S
<Screedo> När jag kör RDP windows XP (eller win7) till mina 2003 servrar så kan jag kopiera text mellan RDP och min dator, detta fungerar inte i Klient för terminalserver. Kan man få det att fungera på något sätt?
<realubot> Jag frågade i #pidgin.
<realubot> t^: Ja du. Det här var ju inte så kul.
<t^^> nedu måste åka och handla present också
<t^^> jävla fasiken också
<t^^> brb
<lilleman72> Snart kommer jag att dra en ramsa som INTE är anpassad för kyrkan kan jag lova...heller inte för barn..
<lilleman72> Åtkomst nekad får jag när jag försöker starta HLDS
<amelia> Screedo: jag känner inte till den klient du använder, men om det är ett frontend till rdesktop så verkar det konstigt för i rdesktop fungerar det att klippa och klistra.
<realubot> Hur fixar man så att Ubuntu Server fyller skärmen i vbox? Ska man installera guest-additions och i så fall hur? ./autorun.sh klagar på att man inte har gksu.
<amelia> Screedo: kollade lite och det är ett frontend till rdesktop, du kanske kan prova att köra rdesktop -g 1024x768 -k sv iptillwindowsburk i terminalen och se om det funkar med copy/paste då. kanske är någon inställning i gui't.
<Screedo> Amelia, den finns som standrad i ubuntu
<Screedo> Program --> Internet --> terminalserverklient
<amelia> Screedo: förstog det, men jag kör inte Ubuntu på någon av de datorer där jag använder RDP tyvärr.. men som sagt det är en frontend till rdesktop vilket jag använder.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> tucker det är konstigt att jag inte kan kopiera över det.
<Screedo> tycker*
<amelia> Screedo: så copy/paste ska fungera, men prova köra rdesktop utan gui't och se om det beter sig annorlunda. då kanske det blir rättare att ringa in problemet.
<Screedo> hur kör jag rdesktop utan gui? Har inte pillat mycket med ubuntu.
<Screedo> sorry, läste ett par rader upp
<amelia> Screedo: rdesktop -g 1024x768 -k sv iptillwindowsservern
<Screedo> jupp, såg, tackar. är det IP:port
<amelia> Screedo: om den kör på standard 3389 behöver du inte port. annars om den kör på någon särskilld så t.ex. 192.168.1.1:3391
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> har ändrat från standard
<amelia> Screedo: hade inte du problem med upplösning också? isåfall kan du prova sätta lite olika efter -g så vet du iaf om rdesktop fixar det eller inte. sen är det bara att få gui't att lyda också. ;)
<Screedo> Det fungerade, men om jag ställer storleken till 1280x1024 som min andra skärm har och som det anger under inställningar --> skärmar att jag har så blir rdp fänstret för stort.
<Screedo> jupp, jag hade problem med storleken också
<Screedo> har ett GTX 275 kort, använder nvidias driver för X screen
<amelia> Screedo: du kan ändå lite hur du vill typ 1280x1000 och sådär, fast då kan det bli lite muppigt med programmen i windows dock.
<Screedo> kör jag 1265x990 så blir fönstret perfekt. :S
<Screedo> när det ksall vara 1280x1024 egentligen lol
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte fullscreen med guestadditions i vbox 4.0.2 och Ubuntu Server som virtuellt OS?
<realubot> Jag har installerat guesradditions enligt anvisningar men bildytan är lika liten när jag Hostkey+F.
<realubot> Vad är fel?
<ravee> Hallå! :)
<ravee> någon som kan hjälpa mig med en fråga? Jag sitter på en 10.10 installation och när jag kollar i min fstab så ser jag inte mount punkter för /boot, /  osv. Kan någon förklara för mig varför det är så?
<cahoot>  /boot är inte egen partition?
<markus__> vad fint... jag installerar ubuntu två gånger i följd utan att starta om
<markus__> på två olika hårddiskar
<ravee> systemet funkar bra i övrigt btw så jag misstänker att något är ändrat
<ravee> cahoot, men min / då? min swap
<markus__> ravee: vad har du för filsystem på /?
<ravee> inget står upptaget där mer än ett nätverks share jag mappat
<ravee> ext 4, skall dubbelkolla
<markus__> klarar inte bootloadern att läsa ext4 då vilket gör att den kan läsa i /boot och starta upp kärnan
<markus__> om man istället väljer btrfs så måste man ha separat partition för /boot
<ravee> jo ext4
<markus__> oj, du har inte / heller?
<cahoot> ravee: kan du pasta din fstab på pastebin (nyfiken)
<ravee> på sys disken har jag ext4 på / 240gb, en swap på 10gb (hade inte boot på egen part denna installationen faktiskt)
<ravee> sys disken är /dev/sda
<ravee> japp, hold on
<ravee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563107/
<ravee> tror att den entryn gjorde jag nog på 9.10 eller 10.04 så den har hängt med sedan dess
<cahoot> och utbytet av 'mount'?
<ravee> va?
<cahoot> mount i terminal listar vad som är monterat
<ravee> ja, sorry, hold on
<ravee> här är outputen from mount: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/56310
<ravee> jag trodde de kanske hade ändrat något iom 10.01 så att inte alla system fs:et hade entrys i fstab längre eller nått
<ravee> 10.10*
<markus__> ravee: det där är reklam för porr?
<cahoot> ravee: den sista urle var konstig
<ravee> @ marcus_ : nix icke ett smack mer än ett nätverks share
<ravee> 0_0
<ravee> skall kolla
<ravee> oj vad galet, jag tryckte på post i pastebinen och fick upp en annan users post :)
<ravee> gör om
<ravee> vänligen prova igen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/563114/
<cahoot> ravee: möjligen har ubu ngn innovation där - gissar att det kan klarna om man läser /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<ravee> har dessvärre ingen fil som heter så
<ravee> har däremot en umount som avmonterar
<ravee> alltså en umountfs.sh fil
<cahoot> ravee: där ser man - här gäller debian så jag har dålig koll på ubuntu
<ravee> ok, tack iaf. Är tacksam för hjälp bara :) Ubuntu har ju sin upstart grej de kör istället numera, kanske den som spökar här
<ravee> alltså att den gör mountningar på annat vis än med fstabens hjälp
<ravee> hittar inget under rc2 heller som har med monteringar att göra
<ravee> fast det som ligger där borde ju starta efter att monteringarna är gjorda
 * dagon_ är lat och mountar själv
<ravee> hehe, mountar du system fs:et själv vid varje upstart? :)
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> resterande partitioner och diskar
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> orkar inte rota i fstab
<dagon_> amelia: jag tror att det blir sängdags för dig tidigt ikväll. det är minst 3e gången du gäspar nu :>
<amelia> dagon_: jag har bara tråkigt
<ravee> det köper jag absolut, men jag är av med monterings entryn för mitt system fs på ett väl fungerande system. Inte så dåligt marcherat tycker jag :)
<dagon_> amelia: hemma eller jobb?
<tiina> Hej ngn här som kan säga hur man laddar bin-fil till Scandisk ?
<amelia> ravee: du behöver ju inte dem förrän du boot:ar om nästa gång, det är det nog inte ett så väl fungerande system. :P
<tiina> alltså jag har ubuntu 10.10 men bil filen är windows fil öppnad med wine
<cahoot> minst två bitar kryptisk info där
<dagon_> bilfil :>
<tiina> jag behöver uppgradera min Philips DVD player med en zip fil från nätet men hur gör jag det i Ubuntu?
<dagon_> behöver du något externt program för det?
<ravee> amelia: haha, sant men jag betvivlar att detta är nyligen tillkommit faktiskt
<amelia> ravee: antingen har det skett sedan förra gången du startade datorn, eller så har ubuntu hittat på något annat konstigt..
<cahoot> det ironisk är väl att dvd spelaren sannolikt kör  ngn variant av linux
<ravee> amelia: jag är sugen på att starta om systemet bara för att kolla faktiskt
<tiina> vad menar du någon variant av Linux? det fannas enbart en fil på Philps hemsida och den är zipfil??
<amelia> ravee: ett tips är väl att kopiera infon från /etc/mtab till ett bra ställe så du kan använda denför att återställa /etc/fstab sen.
<ravee> ja jag har gjort det faktiskt
<ravee> jag skall testa en omboot (har hittat en 9.10 skiva som jag har redo ;))
<amelia> haha,lycka till!
<ravee> just det, tack... ser om vi ses!
<ravee> :)
<cahoot> tiindet var bara en allmän observation - fler och fler såna där hemelktronisk mojänger kör linux
<dagon_> de små skärmarna på city gross kör windows
<dagon_> råkade se det en gång för en av dem hade en BLOD :>
<dagon_> LOL
<dagon_> bsod menar jag
<dagon_> tänkte på blue hela tiden
<ravee> och här var jag :)
<ravee> galet detta
<ravee> ingen med 10.10 som skulle vilja kolla sin fstab?
<vacum> vad är problemet?
<ravee> min fstab har bara ett entry för en nätverks share, inget entry för / eller swap partitionen på system disken
<ravee> och ändå funkar systemet prima
<ravee> fattar inte riktigt hur bara
<cahoot> vad händer om du provar mount -o remount -a  - kan man undra
<markus__> jag hra råkat göra en lite dum grej
<markus__> jag har två hårddiskar, /dev/sdb1 och /dev/sda1
<markus__> jag har installerat ubuntu på båda men jag vill boota från /dev/sdb1
<markus__> men av nån anledning tror jag bara det finns en bootloader på /dev/sda1
<markus__> nån som vet hur man reder ut?
<cahoot> installera grub på sdb?
<markus__> ja det vill jag göra
<cahoot> (inte sda1 väl? utan sda?)
<markus__> df -Th ser ut så här: /dev/sdb1   mounted on /
<cahoot> botta och kör grub-instal /dev/sdb kanske?
<markus__> dev/sda1 mounter on /media/d324r234...
<markus__> tack
<cahoot> du vill nog inte ha grub på sda1 eller sdb1
<markus__> jag menar nog sda och sdb
<cahoot> det tror jag med
<markus__> var är skillnad på sda och sda1? hela disken respektive första partition på disken?
<markus__> nej nu quittade du
<markus__> iaf, det löste problemet, tack!
<markus__> jag måste se vad 100MBit ner kostar, nu är det verkligen den som sätter begränsningen vid en upgrade
<ravee> cahoot: skall testa, en mount -a timoutade bara (servern med nätverkssharet är nere så inte så konstigt)
<ravee> får mounterror när jag kör $mount -o remount -a
<ravee> markus_ japp sda är hela sata disken vanligtvis, sda1 är försa partitionen
<ravee> första*
<markus__> finns det något recommended väg att installera 2.6.37-kerneln?
<ravee> på ubuntu finns här en trevlig guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<ravee> *för ubuntu
<ravee> eller du menar bara kernelen på ett rent system?
<markus__> jag menar för ubuntu
<markus__> jag hittade en blogg som hade en guide
<ravee> ok :)
<markus> http://www.ramoonus.nl/2011/01/linux-kernel-2-6-37-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux/  här är den
<ravee> ser sobert ut, brukar alltid kolla ubuntu forumen först (där eliten kan flamea någon som säger galna grejor)
<ravee> men den ser sober ut som sagt imo :)
<markus__> jo det här fungerar bra verkar det som
<markus__> grub hittade kerneln
<markus__> nu reboot
<markus> brb förhoppningsvis
<markus__> det var inte så enkelt som jag trott, visserligen fick jag en sån kärna
<ravee> ok?
<ravee> felar du lite moduler eller? ;)
<markus__> nej då, jag trodde bara att mitt inbyggda intelgrafik skulle börja fungera
<markus__> men kärnan kanske måste kompileras på ett visst sätt
<markus__> det är så jag har lagt till en ppa med lite ostabila paket som ska ge stöd för sandy bridge-grafik
<markus__> xorg-edgers
<ravee> ok
<markus__> det fungerade förut när jag tror jag körde en lite äldre kärna, visserligen på en 32-bitars install
<markus__> den senaste kärnan på den ppa fungerar inte för mig
<markus__> eller om det är kombination av allt
<ravee> men om det bara är drivaren för grafik kortet så borde det inte ha med kärnans komp. att göra (tror jag)
<markus__> så nu fungerar det
<virtuald> finns väl inga kärnor i xorg-edgers?
<markus__> jag hade glömt att installera paket i ppa:jools/sandybridge
<ravee> vad var det marcus_
<ravee> aha :)
<markus__> vad fint =)
<markus__> jag kan ju testa att installera nyare kärnor nu också, jag kan gå ha den här som backup ifall dom andra failar
<markus__> får ju valet i grub vilken jag ska starta
<virtuald> senaste stabila borde funka bäst, men om det inte är en ubuntukärna kanske systemet inte startar lika snabbt (vet inte om de upstreamat readahead-patcharna=
<cahoot>  .37 gillar inte mitt intelgrafik - vägrar väcka skärmen efter ett par cykler s2ram
<markus__> .37 är det enda jag kan använda för intelgrafik
<markus__> cahoot: vad har du för intelgrafik=
<virtuald> suspend är lite svart magi
<cahoot>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<markus__> fast jag tror kanske inte min suspend fungerar
<virtuald> dröjer nog ungefär 1½ månad tills .38 släpps :>
<markus__> vad är s2ram?
<cahoot> suspend to ram
<markus__> nu får jag inte igång skärmen...
<markus__> jag suspenade, det fungerar
<markus__> jag får bara inte på den igen
<markus__> vilket är nästan det viktigaste
<cahoot> halv seger
<cahoot> prova ctrl-alt-bkspc
<markus__> nej det är dags att dom börjar tillverka datorlådar som inte har plats för så många cd-läsare
<markus__> det tar bara onödig plats
<virtuald> du kan ju ha hårddiskar där
<lilleman72> hur skickar man ett privat medelande till ngn här??
<lilleman72> sitter via web
<cahoot> men nu lägger man ju allt i molnet
<virtuald> :)
<markus__> cahoot: ja jo, en hårddisk räcker väl...
<virtuald> lilleman72: prova dubbelklicka på gubben
<markus__> sen så kör man ju usb-minne istället för diskett och skiva
<lilleman72> virtuald:  dår blir det whois
<cahoot> virtuald: kanske var en dam
<virtuald> markus__: finns många små lådor
<virtuald> lilleman72: högerklicka då
<markus__> jag köpte en som var helt okej, en ace viso2
<markus__> men jag tycker fortfarande den kunde varit mindre
<virtuald> cahoot: hm kanske
<lilleman72> virtuald:  nope
<virtuald> lilleman72: okej skriv /query nick då
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> ty
<virtuald> eller /msg nick
<virtuald> /msg nick meddelande blir det
<lilleman72> mm kom på att jag hade en iRC till öppen
<lilleman72> :D
<markus__> cahoot: tänker du på micro-atx, lådor eller mini-itx?
<cahoot> nej jag tänker på whisky
<markus__> oj, skrev lite fel där, jag menar micro-atx-lådar
<markus__> jag tänker på blanddricka, har bara gin och vodka
<larsemil> spektre:updog@83.209.243.105
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: dags att byta lösenord? :D
<madbear> larsemil: eh?
<madbear> hahaha
<larsemil> äh spelar ingen rol
<larsemil> l
<larsemil> inget viktigt
<markus__> jag skulle vilja
<markus__> använda cairo dock eller gldock till något användbart
<dagon_> som docka?
<realubot> Jag ändrar i ssh/sshd_config och sätter # framför RSA och PubAuth och kör sudo /eyc/init.d/sshd restart men ändå går det att logga in med nyckel? Varför då???
<realubot> *ssh restart
<Norrland_jr> realubot: prova ändra från yes till no?
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Mhm, hjorde just det.
<realubot> *gjorde
<virtuald> går o logga in med pubkey med originalconfen, så du har gjort något fel med nyckeln
<cod3name47> hmmm
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Nu fungerar det. Tack.
<Norrland_jr> realubot: nice
<virtuald> 8]
<realubot> sshd defaultar till yes då även om man satt # framför login. Det var ju lurigt. Jag som har trott att # framför lösenordslogin stängde av funktionen. :S
<realubot> virtuald: Nej, jag sitter och testat lite olika.
<realubot> virtuald: Jag testa att sätta på och stänga av olika alt. för login för att lära mig.
<virtuald> ok
<markus__> jag finner mig allt för ofta vilja ssha in till dator och installera sshd
<realubot> Jag tycker det hade varit säkrare om sshd_config hade defaultat till no. :S
<markus__> det är inte förrns jag går ifrån datorn som jag kommer på det
<realubot> Vila risker finns det att dator A blir hackad från en dator B som har openssh-server installerad om dator A ansluter till dator B?
<realubot> *Vilka
<realubot> Går det att från dator B använda openssh-server för att komma åt information på dator A som enbart har ssh-klienten installerad när dator A ansluter yill dator B över ssh?
<realubot> *till
<virtuald> realubot: ganska liten om du har ett bra lösenord och ser till att ingen annan får tillgång till dem
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> får tillgång till lösenorden
<realubot> virtuald: Vad har lösenordet med saken att göra? Ok, ett starkt lösen är basic men varför spelar det roll om en ssh-klient kopplar upp sig med en dator som har openssh-server?
<virtuald> menade ganska liten risk…
<realubot> Jaha, men finns det risk att någon går från en hackad dator B som har openssh-server in i en dator A som ansluter till dator B över ssh?
<virtuald> tror det finns risk att servern tar över klienten om du slår på x-forwarding, x-protokollet är känt för att vara osäkert
<realubot> virtuald: Ja, så t.ex. ja-
<realubot> Finns det något säkrare sätt att ansluta dator A till dator B än enbart med ssh från A (klient) till B (server)?
<amelia> realubot: vpn
<amelia> men sen måste du ändå ansluta dig till datorn på något sätt.. så i princip nej.
<Norrland_jr> realubot: då får du blockera ssh anslutningar till pc A
<Norrland_jr> sen kan du ju lägga till så du nebart får ansluta till pc B från pcA's ip tex
<cahoot> keybased login?
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Mhm, det är ju inte fel. Spärra ut alla utom en sekvens ip-nummer för ssh.
<Norrland_jr> enklare att tillåta enskilda :)
<madbear> man ska ha komplett brandvägg så
<madbear> båda har rätt!
<Zambezi> realubot: sshd: ALL i hosts.deny och det IP du vill tillåta i hosts.allow. Easy peasy.
<realubot> Zambezi: Ok, tackar.
<Zambezi> realubot: sshd: IP
<Zambezi> realubot: Alltså inte bara IP:t i hosts.allow utan sshd: IP.
<realubot> Mhm, I get it.
<realubot> Är hotst.allow och hosts.deny alltid aktiva? Eller börjar dom användas först när dom inte är tomma?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> när de är tomma filtrerar de ju ingenting
<realubot> Ja, tänkte så man inte satte någon annan funktion ur spel när man ändrade i *.hosts.
<realubot> Jag antar att wildcards fungerar också? 123.456.* ?
<realubot> sshd: 123.456.*
<realubot> I allow.hosts
<kodein> jag borde kanske se till att spärra allt för allt utom sverige nån dag :)
<cahoot> är tcp_wrappers öht inblandade i sshd?
<xyzp> Hej, kryptering?
<realubot> xyzp: Öh, va?
<xyzp> Vad ska man ha för kryptering?
<realubot> xyzp: Det beror nog på. I vilket sammanhang då?
<xyzp> dsa, rsa eller Elgamal
<xyzp> e-post då
<Nafallo> ehrm. man behover inte anvanda tcpwrappers for att fa sshd att kora IP whitelist...
<dagon_> !nafallo
<ubot2> <dagon_> Nafallo är ett professionellt internettroll :)
<dagon_> :)
<realubot> xyzp: Jag misstänker att det beror på vilken kryptering din operatör har stöd för.
<realubot> xyzp: Är det Bredbandsbolaget?
<xyzp> ja
<xyzp> standarden ligger på  1024 bitar
<realubot> xyzp: http://www.bredbandsbolaget.se/published_images/epost_mozilla.pdf
<realubot> Där kanske du hittar svaret.
<realubot> TLS, om möjligt.
<realubot> Hm, ska man inte köra med SSL?
<xyzp> skrev in 2048 jag nu
<realubot> xyzp: Var ställer du in det? Jag hittar bara att det ska vara SSL?
<realubot> xyzp: Ok.
<xyzp> gpg --gen-key
<realubot> Vilken klient använder du?
<xyzp> debian
<xyzp> skal då
<xyzp> man ska vara inne som root då
<realubot> Fungerar inte wildecard i hosts.allow?
<realubot> sshd: 123.456.*
<realubot> sshd: ALL i hosts.deny och sshd: 123.456.* i hosts.allow tillåter inte ip:t 123.456... att anslusta.
<kodein> xyzp: det spelar ingen större roll vilket av dem du väljer, ta den som rekommenderas
<Norrland_jr> realubot: prova med 10.0.0.0/24
<Norrland_jr> då får du 10.0.0.1-254 troligtvis
<xyzp> jag ringde bbb men dom hade noll koll
<kodein> prova man hosts_access
<kodein> vill du ha 123.456.* så skriver du helt enkelt 123.456.
<kodein> inget jäkla vajldkardande
<kodein> eller så kör du som Norrland_jr säger, men det är väl egentligen vettigare om det är annat än /24
<realubot> Äsch. Jag hade ju skrivit fel ip i hosts.allow. Aja, nu vet jag att det fungerar iaf. :S
<xyzp> vill inte ha man-in-the-middle attack
<realubot> kodein: Tack.
<kodein> varschgo
<haffe> Så du är vaken fortfarande.
<haffe> Var det trevligt väder?
<kodein> nä
<wander> hmmm...
<larsemil> Kim^J: ping
<jolaren> Ett flashklipp i Firefox som inte stängdes ner har skapat en musik loop i mina högtalare
<jolaren> Hur är det jag dödar pspda från terminalen?
<amelia> jolaren: ps ax | grep pdpda och sen kill -9 <pid>
<jolaren> löste det med killall pulseaudio
<jolaren> fick lite panik
<amelia> hehe
<jolaren> lyckas inte döda firefox dock, säger att en process redan körs
<jolaren> men hittar ingen
<jolaren> sådär
<ravee> jolare, hittade du?
<bamsefar> larsemil: I have your stuff.
<larsemil> bamsefar: lovely! det börjar bli trångt i min switch nu. :)
<Norrland_jr> *switch*
<Norrland_jr> ;P
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-06
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jasså?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du bara 3550:n eller?
<larsemil> ja vi var ju på jakt efter 2950
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nu har du ju snart 100 portar till. :)
<larsemil> ja det blir bra! :)
<realubot> Varför fungerar det inte att lägga till <Directory "/var/www"> Order allow,deny allow from ip-adress deny from all </Directory> i Apaches httpd.conf?
<larsemil> vi sitter och har hackers evening idag.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jasså? :)
<larsemil> programmerar. jag och en till gör ett socketbaserat javascript html5 multiplayer bomberman
<bamsefar> Gött
<larsemil> xplosion.g00.se
<xyzp> Finns det någon codec till Xvid-streming film och divx? till linux
<realubot> xindz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> xindz: Oj, postade till fel person.
<realubot> xyzp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> Vilken kanal är Apaches officiella support-kanal. #apache verkar inte vars för support.
<peetra> realubot: Skönt. :)
<realubot> peetra: Skönt?
<peetra> realubot: att inte vara ensam okm att felposta. :)
<realubot> peetra: Aha. Jag tabbar ofta fel.
<xyzp> realubot, tack, men jag fick detta i konsolen    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xyzp> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<xyzp> Bygger beroendeträd... Färdig
<xyzp> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xyzp> Vad blev fel?
<realubot> Vad konstigt. Jag gick in i #apache och ställde en fråga. Då fick jag som svar cannot send to channel och sen gick det inte att posta här heller. Samma felmemddelande här. Jag fick starta om Irssi för att kunna skriva igen. Varför??
<realubot> xyzp: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> xyzp: Försök med ubuntu-restricted-extras igen sen.
<realubot> Det finns i UBuntus förråd så det ska finnas där om du inte har tagit bort något förråd ur Software Sources.
<xyzp> går inge bra här
<realubot> xyzp: Ok, konstigt. :S
<realubot> xyzp: Vilken version av UBuntu kör du?
<xyzp> realubot, hur kan man se vilken version man har?
<realubot> xyzp: lsb_release -r
<realubot> xyzp: Men jag tror inte att det spelar någon roll. ubuntu-restricted-extras ska finnas med från start i 10.04 OCH 10.10.
<realubot> Det är om du kör 11.04 beta och om dom har ändrat något där då. Det vet jag inte.
<xyzp> ok jag har nog en light version i min eeepc
<realubot> xyzp: Nja. Det vet jag inte. Vad har du installerat? Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<xyzp> det var debian instalerat från början
<realubot> xyzp: Aha, du har inte Ubuntu? Det färklarar kanske saken då.
<xyzp> http://www.linuxalt.com/     finns allt det här  i Software Sources?
<xyzp> nej bara debian realubot
<realubot> xyzp: Nej? Allt det finns inte i sources. Filen sources.list innehåller info om vilka adresser som UBuntu plockar program och uppdateringar från.
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> xyzp: Varför kör du inte med Ubuntu Netbook Edition då?
<realubot> Om det ska gå att installera ubuntu-restricted-extras så krävs att sources.list innehåller en speciell adress men kör du Debian så ska du knappast installera ubuntu-restricted-extras,
<xyzp> datorn är gammal nu från 2008
<xyzp> ok
<K350> har glömt vad min kubuntu ver heter....lol
<realubot> Det är inte något problem. Vilen modell har du?
<K350> äsch..stod ju inte i /etc/issue
<K350> 10.10
<K350> vad heter den?
<K350> måste vara något på M..right?
<realubot> K350: Maverick?
<K350> L-ucid hette ju dne förra
<K350> Aaaah. så heter den...inte lätt
<realubot> K350: lsb_release -c
<K350> De kommer ju med en ny stup i kvarten
<realubot> Mm.
<xyzp> eeepc 900 är det
<K350> man tackar
<realubot> xyzp: "Works very well. Desktop effects work, but are disabled by default. "
<realubot> xyzp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Asus%20Eee%20900a
<xyzp> realubot ok
<xyzp> stog inte mycket om den där
<realubot> xyzp: Nej, jag läser lite olika. Vissa säger att 10.10 fungerar klockrent andra klagar på att wifi inte fungerar. Det är ju bara att testa att boota Ubuntu Live på USB och prova Ubuntu innan installation så märker du om det fungerar eller inte-.
<xyzp> realubot,    ok, vet hur mycke systemresurser Ubuntu Live kräver?
<larsemil> xyzp: samma som ubuntu kräver. står på hemsidan
<realubot> xyzp: Nope men jag är ganska säker på att det går att prova UBuntu på din netbook men det går nog lite småsegt. Det är ju bara ett test för att se om allt fugnerar, wifi m.m.
<xyzp> ok larsemil
<xyzp> ok
<realubot> xyzp: Vad kör du för version av Debian nu då?
<realubot> 512MB of system memory (RAM)
<xyzp> jag vet inte, hur kan man se det realubot?
<realubot> xyzp: Ja du. Jag vet inte. Jag använder inte Debian men jag antar att lsb_release -a fungerar i Terminalen på Debian också?
<realubot> Kör kommandot: lsb_release -a
<realubot> xyzp: Om du har en 900a så har den en Intel Atom N270 och det är inte några problem att köra Ubuntu på en sån prolle. Det som kanske är flaskhalsen är ssd-disken som jag tyckte var ruskigt seg på min gamla Acer Aspire One jämfört med en Aspire One med vanlig hårddisk.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att ssd-disken är snabbare på Debian om du inte har konfigurerat systemet för att fungera bättre med just ssd-disk.
<peetra> Jag tycker det är ganska jobbigt att vara admin för forumet vårat. :)
<xyzp> ok, nej disken är orörd
<realubot> peetra: Varför är det jobbigt?
<peetra> Jag skulle mer hellre koncentrera mig på tekniska grejer, det är det farmfield värvade mig för förra våren.
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, men jag menar att din Debian-version kanske är specialanpassad för att fungera bättre med en ssd-disk. Jag vet ju inte vad du kör för system mer än att det är Debian.
<peetra> Men nu har jag dragits in i gemenskapen och det känns som min plikt att lösa persomkonflikter åsså.
<realubot> peetra: Vad gör du då? Sitter och rensar bort spam?
<realubot> peetra: Aha, personkonflikter.
<peetra> MIn roll var å mecka i ACP, men nu tar jag hand om medlemmar, så gott det går å modererar också en hel del. :o
<peetra> Men jag kanske kan bidra positivt, min kunskap om verktygena har iallafall gett mer frihet åt vissa medlemmar och förhindrat totalban, då jag kunnat visa moderatorerna andra tekniska lösmingar! :D
<realubot> peetra: Mhm. Jag förstår. Jag brukar titta in i forumet och svara på lite frågor då och då. Det är inte så svårt men det är lite tråkigt när man ser en enkel fråga som har varit besvarade under lång tid. Det ser inte bra ut.
<peetra> Skitjobbigt dock att så många nyckelpersoner valt att sluta istället för att försöka söka enighet. :(
<realubot> peetra: Vad är ACP?
<peetra> administrator user panel
<realubot> *obesvarad
<realubot> ...under lång tid.
<realubot> peetra: Aha. Ni använder väl BBS eller vad det heter?
<peetra> Bara jag får tag på Nafallo (ping ;-)) så ska jag ta itu med att få in en bättre metod med att leta bland lösta problem.
<peetra> phpBB3
<realubot> Ja, så heter det ju. :)
<realubot> peetra: Det är ju omständigt att man måste lägga till [LÖST] i rubriken själv. Det är ju som upplagt för att trådar som är lösta inte blir märkta som just lösta.
<peetra> Enligt vårt sista IRC-möte så hart jag enhälligt stöd för att få göra det jag kan, så det känns bra. Nu gäller det bara att få login till servern för att hämta allt som behövs för å testa hemma å sen bara *poff* skicka upp allt fungerande. :D
<peetra> Jag testade lite offsitemetoder på http://forum.mammapappa.com där jag är teknisk ansvarig och  det gick mycket bättre än förväntat faltiskt. :D
<realubot> peetra: Mhm, jag läste precis protokollet från mötet. Det du pratar om står under sista punkten.
<peetra> Aha, har det kommit protokoll, jag har missat det.
<realubot> peetra: Är det du som driver forumet eller hjälper du bara till?
<realubot> peetra: Är du duktig på PHP?
<peetra> hittade protokollet!! :D
<peetra> Nää, jag är faktiskt medioker på både PHP och MySql, men jag har sedan tre år tillbaka koncentrerat mig nästan enbart på just phpBB3, så det är jag proffs på. :D
<peetra> Lite sund bara att det inte finns så mycket pengar att hämta just i phpBB3, men jag studerar nu vidare på IT och företagsverksamhet, så jag hoppas hitta på nåt bra. :)
<peetra> sund == synd
<realubot> peetra: Ja, du berättade om IT-utb sist vi snackade här.
<realubot> peetra: Det ligger väl pengar att tjäna på ett forum om det bara drar trafik?
<peetra> Mjoeee, jo, men det kräver skitmycket jobb att hitta rätta annonsörer också. :o
<peetra> Internetmarknadsföring och SEO är inte heller så där superstarla sidor.
<realubot> peetra: Jo, om man ska optimera annonseringen så.
<realubot> peetra: Nej, det gäller ju att marknadsföra sajten. Det svåra är väl ändå att få aktiva medlemmar som håller liv i trådarna
<realubot> ?
<peetra> Jag har tyvärr inga seriösa webbside-ideer, som man kan ta betalt för å för riktiga kundjobb, som jag hinner med förutoim studierna, så hittar jag ganska gå slantar inom mitt lilla expertisområde. Men jag ska studera ännui i minst 16 måpnader, så jag hinner antagligen hitta nåt "på riktigt"
<realubot> peetra: Mhm. Jag tror det går att tjäna pengar på att driva ett forum.
<peetra> Jag å min karl testade å ha ett superaktivt forum, där vi inyte behövde göra nåt i trådarna alls själva, men det stöp tyvärr på att vi inte fivk in tillräckligt med klick för att få det å gå runt, då trafiken bleb ENORM och vi inte riktigt klarade av  att söka annonser, som stod helt utanför vår egen nmish.
<peetra> Det  var ett tonårsforum å de som drev det kunde inte å vi visste ju typ ingenting. :P
<peetra> Det GÅR, men man måste hitta rätt sätt. :)
<peetra> Jag har iallafall hittat ett sätt, somgjorde ganska exakt plus-minus-noll med denna dära tonårssajten. :P
<realubot> peetra: Ja, men vad är det som är svårt med klicken i ett forum då?
<realubot> Är det extra svårt att få folk att klicka på annonser i ett forum?
<peetra_> Jag hade faktiskt inte hand om annonserna. Idag, om vi försöker pånytt å jag lägger in tre veckotimmar på dem, så kan det bli annorlunda. :)
<realubot> Enbart på annonserna menar du?
<peetra_> Jepps. :)
<dagon_> peetra_: såg att du låste tråden :P
<realubot> peetra: Jag läste om någon svensk som öppnat ett forum för rika snubbar i typ Bahrain.
<zChris> Hmm är det dags att byta ut firefox mot Chromium
<realubot> zChris: Why?
<zChris> realubot, firefox känns sluggish och ostabilt
<realubot> zChris: Jag saknar location bar i Chromium i fullscreen på min netbook och tycker att Adblock fungerar sämre i Chromium. Adblock kollapsar inte alltid annonsutrymmet utan klipper bara bort annonserna.
<peetra_> Har du bara 2 gig RAM-minne eller mer för dig själv så kör på Chrome!!!
<zChris> Chrome < Chromium ?
<realubot> Ätre Chrome RAM?
<realubot> *äter
<peetra_> Jag har bara ett gig RAM å har hamnat å tweeka för att få till det, men det är snabbare
<dagon_> chromium så klart
<dagon_> open source ju
<peetra_> Chrime äter RAM, som om det var syre. Perkele. :(
<peetra_> *Chrome
<realubot> Chromium är snabbare helt klart men jag håller med dom som tycker att det är en bugg att Ctrl+L inte markerar location bar när man kör Chromium i fullscreen.
<dagon_> och flash funkar pissdåligt i chromium
<peetra_> Pga av alla skitbra plugin, så använder jag fortfarande firefox vod behov. :)
<realubot> Jag orkar inte trycka på Esc och F11 så fort jag ska skriva in en URL på min netbook.
<peetra_> Hoppsan, dagon_ Nu strider vi! :P
<dagon_> peetra_ :)
<dagon_> realubot: jobbigt att trycka F6?
<peetra_> Det är just pga Firefox dåliga (läs långsamma) flashhanmtering, som jag övergått till Cheomium/Chrome.
<realubot> dagon_: Vad gör det?
<dagon_> realubot: placerar markören i adressfältet
<realubot> dagon_: I chromium?
<dagon_> har funkat så sedan IE6 minst
<dagon_> ja
<peetra_> Jag kör alltså Chrome på en å Chromium på en annan å på laptopen, så är det ännu mest bara Firefox, pga av laptop-special-plugin.
<dagon_> peetra_: flash pluginet dör hela tiden i chromium :(
<realubot> Jag tycker Ctrl+L ligger bättre till på tangentbordet men visst. F6 är kanske ok.
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, men nu snackar vi i fullscreen? Fungerar det där på Chrmoium?
<realubot> Jag tror inte det.
<dagon_> nä
<peetra_> Ungefär vid var 250 klick dör flash för mig i Crome, skulle jag gissa, men laddningen är så snabb, så jag sparar tid som sjutton. :P
<dagon_> men orka köra fullscreen
<dagon_> peetra_: jag sätter igång en video på youtube, 20s efter dör det
<peetra_> Inga problem med fullscreen. Men med mina 1 hela giga RAM, så är det ingen vits. :P
<peetra_> dagon_: ojsan?!!!
<realubot> dagon_: På min netbook vill jag köra fullscreen för att utnyttja skärmytan maximalt. Det är därför jag vill ha det som i Fx, dvs att man kommer till adressfältet med Ctrl+L även i fullscreen.
<peetra_> Jag har användt mig av Chrome på den här där jag kör fullscreen.
<peetra_> Det är ju just pga av flash, som det finns en med delvis slutna bitar, har jag förstått??
<peetra_> Å förresten, dagon_ Kul å se dig! =D
<dagon_> :)
 * peetra_ kramar dagon_ 
<zChris> -_-
<zChris> Vad sägs nu då Chromium eller FF för prestanda :P
<realubot> zChris: Chromium är snabbare än Fx 3.6
 * dagon_ kramar tillbaka på peetra_ 
<peetra_> hur mycket RAM å hur många flikar, realubot ?
<dagon_> nu har jag 6GB RAM men chromium flyger fram med 12 flikar jämfört med lika många i Fx
<realubot> peetra_: Vet inte. Jag använder inte Chromium. Jag har bara testat det. Jag har sällan mer än 5-10 flikar öppna.
<realubot> "Ctrl+T för att öppna flik, Ctrl+W för att stänga flik" is the shit.
<realubot> Och Shift+Ctrl+T för att öppna senast stängda flik.
<realubot> Alt+<siffra> eller Alt+Tab för att hoppa mellan flikarna.
<zChris> dhar Chromium Flashblock?
<realubot> Det gör att jag inte behöver ha så många flikar öppna samtidigt.
<realubot> zChris: Jag tror det ja.
<realubot> zChris: Men inte NoScript?
<realubot> zChris: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/list/popular?hl=sv
<zChris> noscript är inget jag använde dock :P
<realubot> zChris: Flashblock: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gofhjkjmkpinhpoiabjplobcaignabnl?hl=sv
<zChris> Tack
<zChris> ska installera chromium och testa
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testa Flashblock i Chromium.
<realubot> zChris: Ta det från ppa då?
<zChris> realubot, noscript = blockar all javascript?
<realubot> zChris: Varför använder du inte NoScript?
<realubot> zChris: Japp, om man inte accepterar att sajten kör javascript osv.
<realubot> NoScript blockar Flash också.
<peetra_> NoScript SUGER!
<realubot> peetra_: Why?
<peetra_> Man hamnade å konfigurera den HELA tiden, jag VILL ha reklam från specifika sidor nämligen. :)
<realubot> zChris: Du kan whitelista eller med tangentbordekombination avaktiver för en sajt eller för bara en sida på en sajt.
<peetra_> Jag tar hellre allt än sitter å petar med konfiguration 5 dagar i veckan.
<realubot> peetra_: Ok, jag vill inte ha reklam. Jag vill inte att skript ska köras m.m.
<zChris> realubot, om man blockar javascript blockerar man väll AJAX också?
<realubot> Jag vill oftast bara ha ren text.
<realubot> zChris: Det tror jag ja. Hur så?
<peetra_> realubot: Du missar en hrl del viktig information på så sätt.
<zChris> AJAX bidrar till en dynamisk sida
<peetra_> AJAX borde funka med den?
<zChris> nej du använder javascript med ajax
<realubot> zChris: Jo, men du får ju avaktivera NoScript på den sajten då eller på den sidan. Ctrl+Shift+S så får man upp NoScript menyn med olika alt.
<peetra_> Om man vill hålla sig alert inom IT så är reklamen en ganska viktig informationskälla. :}
<maxflax> zChris - blockar du javascript så blockar du till 100% ajax
<realubot> peetra_: Jag kör med Adblock också.
<peetra_> Haha, realubot Du är alltså TOTALT utanför då? :P :P
<realubot> Jag dissar all reklam. Jag läser hellre rescensioner osv än hittar produkter genom reklam.
<peetra_> Ja, vi får alla välja själva. :)
<realubot> peetra_: Jag tvivlar på att reklamen är så intressant men sure på vissa sajter är den säkert bra.
<peetra_> realubot: Du jobbar inte inom IT då?
<realubot> peetra_: Nope.
<peetra_> Då då. :)
<maxflax> varför skulle reklamen göra så man är alert inom IT , låter skumt
<realubot> peetra_: Du kan ju ställa in så du ser reklam på stora IT-sajter. Det är ju inga problem i Adblock eller NoScript.
<peetra_> Tillägget jag använder för Firefox heter Flashblock Då får jag det jag vil enkelt genom att klicka på en play-bild. :)
<realubot> Mhm.
<peetra_> Jag har inget problem me dflash i Chrome dock, men som jag sade tidigare, så BEHÖVER jag Firefox, men inte flash i Firefox. :P
<realubot> Jag vet. Jag har testat det. Men NoScript är nog säkrare också. Det blocker nog skadlig kod från att köras i en del fall också.
<realubot> Dessutom misstänker jag att sidorna går fortare att ladda in om man inte har massa script som körs på webbsidan.
<realubot> Jag accepterar ju många sajter som jag ofta besöker och som är "pålitliga".
<peetra_> Javisst, realubot Jag har råkat ut för skadliga javascriptkoder, det är risken man får ta, om man är dim nog å klicka fritt i facebook å på porrsajter. :P
<peetra_> Snabbheten var marginell med noscript sku jag vilja påstå.
<realubot> Även Adblock snabbar nog upp surfandet genom att klippa reklamen.
<peetra_> Men nu är det ju typ 14 månader sen jag försökte. :P :P
<realubot> peetra_: Ok, borde vara en speciell skillnad eftersom det som ofta lyfts fram som skillnaden i snabbhet mellan webbläsare är hur webbläsarna tolkar just javascript.
<realubot> Då tycker man att om webbläsaren blockar javascript så borde webbläsaren bli snabbare.
<realubot> Och Chromium smälter in dåligt i UBuntus vanliga tema men det kanske går att fixa med ett hack eller nåt.
<maxflax> realubot - hur smälter den in dåligt? Chrome dvs
<realubot> Jag upplever att Chromium är snabbare än Fx men innan jag går över så vill jag att 1. Chromium fixar så att Ctrl+L fungerar i fullscreen. 2. NoScript finns till Chromium. 3. Adblock tar vort annonsutrymmet samtidigt som annonserna blockeras.
<realubot> *bort
<realubot> maxflax: Den smälter inte in alls, tror jag.
<realubot> maxflax: Utseendet ser inte ut som i överiga Ubuntu. Temat passar inte in i Skrivbordsmiljön.
<maxflax> realubot - finns inställningar där man kan justera så den kör med GTK-temat om jag inte missminner mig
<realubot> maxflax: Ja, jag vet. Jag tycker inte att det var tillräckligt bra när jag testade det sist men jag kanske minns fel där.
<madbear> larsemil: du kan vara lugn nu
<madbear> :D
<dagon_> jag tänkte på en grej
<dagon_> unity kan vara det sämsta någonsin
<peetra_> dagon_: jag kollade in unity å hade stora fröväntningar, men det ända det verkar göra är å flytta på invanda saker å sen krasha en massa. :(
<peetra_> Jag tror dock starkt på att den stabila  versionen ska var bättre. :D
<peetra_> Jag LITAR PÅ Ubuntu. :)
<dagon_> jag tror inte riktigt på det här netbookutseendet
<dagon_> inte på en desktoputgåva
<peetra_> okej, jag LITAR på Ubuntu NU, ska vi väl säga, men tydligen inte tillräkligt, för jag väljer KDE istället för Gnome. :P
<peetra_> ping dagon_
<peetra_> då jag nu håller på å pinga....
<peetra_> ping Nafallo
<peetra_> Nafallo: Perkele var är du??!!!!
<dagon_> pong!
<peetra_> pling. :P
<peetra_> Så, dagon, berätta  nu åt mig varför Gnome fungerar med ÅÄÖ, men inte KDE. :P
<dagon_> hehe, bra fråga :P
<peetra_> orsaken till at jag inte själv svarar är givetvis at jag testar dagon_  :P :P
<peetra_> måste ju pinga å se
<peetra_> ping Philip5
<peetra_> nähe
<peetra_> :(
<peetra_> Men det är en bra fråga åt Philip iallafall. :)
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> nähä, kanske sova sig lite
<haffe> Gäsp.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> larsemil: nu ska jag haxxa din router. :)
<robert__> tja
<robert__> Jag undrar lite varför captchan är död om man försöker regga dig på ubuntu-se.org
<robert__> sig*
<cahoot> <Nafallo> ehrm. man behover inte anvanda tcpwrappers for att fa sshd att kora IP whitelist...  - kanske för att libwrap är en dep?
<tina_b> hoho
<andrelindgren> Tjena! Det är såhär att min dator inte hittar min Windows 7-partition när jag kör update-grub. Någon som har förslag på en lösning?
<Norrland_jr> andrelindgren: har du nyinstallerat ubuntu?
<cahoot> os-prober är installerat?
<andrelindgren> Norrland_jr: Nix. Det har varit installerat ganska länge
<andrelindgren> cahoot: yes
<Norrland_jr> andrelindgren: okej, och nu har du uppdaterat men kommer inte åt win7?
<andrelindgren> Norrland_jr: Precis! Det har funnits där hela tiden tidigare
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Norrland_jr> du får inte upp win7 eller memtest i grubmenyn alls tex?
<andrelindgren> memtest dyker upp, men inte Win7
<Norrland_jr> okej
<andrelindgren> Men jag kan gå in i den partitionen i Nautilus
<Norrland_jr> hm
<andrelindgren> Ursäkta, måste gå iväg en sväng. Kommer tillbaka strax!
<Norrland_jr> yes
<ePax> 0_o
<Norrland_jr> har fan inte meckat med dualboot på ett tag
<cahoot> andrelindgren: win7 är på en primär partition?
<andrelindgren> primär partition?
<larsemil> amelia: ?
<madbear> mornn jag kom hem safe  larsemil :)
<larsemil> bra det
<larsemil> kul igår!
<amelia> larsemil: det var visst inte din router... men dne låg i högen med dina switchar.
<larsemil> aha. då är jag med
<madbear> kul som fan, ballt att varit in på bjursås snabbaste? största? vafan vare :D
<madbear> typ nästa google iaf
<Nafallo> cahoot: menade mest att det ar administrerbart ifran sshd.conf... AllowUsers user1@IP user2@FQDN etc...
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte <Directory "/var/www"> Order allow,deny; allow from ip; deny from all; </Directory> i httpd.conf i Apache för att blocka alla ip utom ett?
<realubot> Jag har allt på en rad var.
<realubot> Och jag har kört /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<robert___> realubot: Provat att göra samma sak med .htaccess?
<realubot> robert___: Nope. Jag trodde att det skulle räcka med httpd.conf. Det står så "överallt" på nätet i olika guider.
<robert___> Okay, jag brukar köra ganska liknande konfiguration som du, varav jag gör det med htaccess, och det funkar fint.
<cHarNe2> realubot: du har dom i fel ordning
<lilleman72> hur ser jag om jag har pearl installerat?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Order-ordningen eller raderna under?
<cHarNe2> http://pastebin.com/dWiEqPd4
<cHarNe2> 'Order' säger i vilken ordning som reglerna ska användas
<cHarNe2> realubot: det du hade gjort var att: 1. tillåt en ipadress. 2. tillåt ingen
<cHarNe2> realubot: det jag har gjort är: 1. tillåt ingen. 2. tillåt två ipadresser
<realubot> cHarNe2: Ok, jag förstår. Men sen så går det ju att ha Order allow,deny i olika ordning också?
<tiina> Hejsan god söndag...någon här som kan hjälpa mig lite?
<realubot> Jag trodde att den ordningen först testade för allow-regeln och om den inte stämmer på ip:t så testar den mot deny-regeln?
<realubot> tiina: Med Vad?
<realubot> !ask | tiina
<ubot2> tiina: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<tiina> Hejsan jag skulle behöva ladda Philps DVD spelarens uppgradering och bränna en skiva av den men hur gör man det i Ubuntu när den uppgraderingen är ZIP och WINDOWS-fil??
<realubot> tiina: Du får väl packa upp zip-paketet och bränna datafilerna till en DVD?
<realubot> tiina: Då borde väl DVD:n känna av att det är en uppgraderingsskiva i spelare eller hur fungerar uppgraderingen?
<tiina> Ja men hur öppnar jag en zip fil som är windows relaterad...jag har ju ubuntu 10.10
<realubot> tiina: Du får installera unzip: sudo apt-get install unzip
<amelia> tiina: squeeze borde fixa det om du har unzip installerat
<tiina> alltså denna dvd spelare är kopplad till tv
<tiina> squeeze ska jag installera
<tiina> är det skillnad på windows zip och ubuntu zip fil?
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det är. Länka?
<realubot> tiina: Det tror jag inte att det är,
<amelia> troddedet var default med squeeze även i ubuntu..
<tiina> nej det är ju problemet att hur kan jag göra då?
<realubot> Vad är squeeze?
<amelia> realubot: Archive Manager
<tiina> gick inte
<realubot> amelia: Aldrig hört talas om.
<amelia> tiina: om du letar rätt på din zip-fil och högerklickar på den, kan du välja Open with Archive Manger (eller motsvarade om du har på svenska)
<realubot> tiina: Det finns ett squeeze-paket i Ubuntu om du vil installera det.
<tiina> Jag alltså måste uppgradera software i min Philips DVP5160/12 som är kopplad till min tv...och då vet jag inte hur jag ska göra när alla filer på Philips hemsida är windowsrelaterad
<amelia> tiina: om du letar rätt på din zip-fil och högerklickar på den, kan du välja Open with Archive Manger (eller motsvarade om du har på svenska)?
<tiina> okey men den filen ska sedan brännas på en cd-R för att ska kunna stoppas i min PhilipsDVD för att den ska uppgrades för att den ska kunna spela dvd+R
<realubot> tiina: Har du laddat ner zip-filen från Philips hemsida?
<tiina> ja det har jag
<realubot> tiina: Ok, ligger den på skrivbordet eller i din Hemkatalog?
<tiina> den ligger på skrivbordet i två olika former den ena är som jag laddade ner den i zip och den andra sedan öppnat i bin form
<amelia> tiina: du har alltså pakat upp .zip-filen en gång och fått en bin-fil?
<tiina> Fast det är samma fil har bara försökt på olika sätt att få den bli bränt
<realubot> tiina: Du har alltså packat upp zip-filen redan och fått ut en bin-fil eller du har laddat ner den som bin-fil också?
<tiina> ja
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Om du bränner bin-filen på en skiva då?
<realubot> Och sätter i spelaren?
<tiina> funkade inte
<amelia> tiina: vad har du för brännarprogram? Brasero?
<tiina> basero eller KB3
<realubot> tiina: Tog du Data Project i Brasero och brände bin-filen direkt på skivan utan att lägga den i en katalog eller något?
<tiina> inte som dataproject utan som iso
<realubot> Nja. Det är nog fel va?
<amelia> nej, iso är väl rätt?
<tiina> ja...det tror jag kan jag bränna den på en dvd istället nu för cd
<amelia> väljer hon dataproject kommer hon få bin-filen på skivan, inte en avbild av bin-filen.
<tiina> amelia så förstod jag det också...men...nu vet jag inte
<realubot> amelia: Ja. Jag trodde att bin-filen var en binärfil som spelaren använder för att starta uppgraderingen.
<realubot> amelia: Inte en skivavbildning.
<amelia> tiina: så är det. men finns det inga instruktioner i zip-filen typ en README eller något?
<realubot> Philips hemsida ser ut som ett skämt.
<tiina> ja det finns men de är för alla windows användare
<realubot> tiina: Har du en länk till sidan där du tankade hem filen?
<tiina> jag kan hänta länken hit...vänta
<amelia> realubot: finns två typer av bin-filer iofs. dels avbild och dels binärfil.
<realubot> amelia: Jag vet inte. Jag vill läsa readme-filen eller se intruktioner på webbsidan.
<realubot> tiina: Tack.
<amelia> tiina: kan du högerklicka på .bin-filen och välja Properties? vad säger Type där? precis under namnet..
<tiina> http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=DVP5160/12&scy=se&slg=sv
<tiina> ja det kunde jag öppna egenskaper
<tiina> jag bytte allt där inne i läs och skriv och kör som ett program
<tiina> bin document(application/x-extension-bin)
<tiina> står under namnet på filen
<realubot> tiina: Jag hittar inte någon readme-fil i zip-filen.
<amelia> realubot: readme'n finns på sidan ovanför zip-filen.
<amelia> det är en iso-fil.
<tiina> http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpcontent.pl?mid=Link_Software&scy=SE&session=20110206080243_85.231.36.187&ctn=DVP5160/12&slg=SWE&dct=FUS&did=ENG&reldct=FUR&file=/files/d/dvp5160_12/dvp5160_12_fur_eng.pdf#toolbar=0&zoom=100
<tiina> här är länken till read me
<realubot> tiina: Det står i Manualen till spelaren att du ska trycka 55 när du startar med skivan i.
<tiina> trycka 55 på fjärren?
<gorgo> hihi
<amelia> tiina: varför vill du egentligen uppgradera?
<realubot> tiina: http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8123/screenshot0151dvp516012.png
<amelia> tiina: under key features nämns stöd för grekiska divx undertexter och stöd för & i undertexter som viktigaste förändringarna..
<realubot> tiina: Där står hur du gör för att uppgradera spelaren (enligt Phiilips Manual).
<realubot> tiina: Det står att du ska lägga filen på en CD-R inte en DVD. Jag vet inte om det spelar någon roll i praktiken.
<realubot> Press numeric keypad 55
<tiina> OKey den första som jag laddade ner hos min dotter är bränt med nero och i windows och är cd
<lilleman72> asså när man ska följa en guide som är utfomad till punkt & prickar så funkar det iaf inte??
<realubot> Och sloten till spelaren ska vara öppen när du trycker på numeric keypad 55
<tiina> cd-R menade jag förstås
<realubot> Därefter sätter du i CD:n och stänger spelaren...
<tiina> okey...tack nu ska jag prova!!! Tack för hjälpen
<tiina> Hejdå...sålänge....
<lilleman72|srv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563399/
<lilleman72|srv> kan ngn ngt om detta?
<lilleman72|srv> måste at en cigg brb
<lilleman72> måste ta en cigg brb
<lilleman72|srv> tebax
<lilleman72> tebax
<realubot> lilleman72: I Vilket sammanhang får du upp felmeddelandet? Vad är det du försöker göra?
<lilleman72> realubot:  jag försöker att installera psychostats
<lilleman72> men det är vissa bitar jag hakar upp mig på
<amelia> lilleman72: har du kontrollerat att psychostats stöder den version av php du har installerad?
<lilleman72> ja det gör den
<lilleman72> http://www.psychostats.com/doc/PsychoStats_Installation#Installing_PsychoStats_.28part_1.29
<realubot> lilleman72: Det enda jag hittar är det här: http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r24878642-Ubuntu-10-PHP-Issue
<amelia> lilleman72: står ju itne så mycket om php-versioner uppåt. det ser dock ut som att din php-version är nyare än vad psychostats är anpassad för.. men om det fungerar ändå är det inga problem.
<realubot> lilleman72: Jag vet inte om det är rätt väg att gå.
<realubot> lilleman72: Sorry.
<lilleman72> realubot:  jag känner igen det där
<lilleman72> realubot:  men frågan är vart ligger php.ini? :P
<amelia> lilleman72: /etc/php/
<lilleman72> amelia: ty
<amelia> brukar det vara iaf
<lilleman72> amelia:  nej lite fel :D
<lilleman72> amelia: /etc/php5/
<lilleman72> :D
<amelia> lilleman72: ah
<amelia> jag kör inte ubuntu sådär direkt så hänger inte med på var de lägger sina saker.
<lilleman72> meen så kan jag inte skriva till filfan
<lilleman72> sitter via SSH
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: sudo?
<lilleman72> Norrland_jr:  jo men jag sitte inte i putty
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72: uhm
<lilleman72> sitter i den sk.ftp varianten :P
<lilleman72> tar det dirr på maksinen
<Norrland_jr> okej
<Norrland_jr> men du säger du kör via ssh?
<lilleman72> ja så slipper jag sitta som en kratta..
<lilleman72> lättare att UL filerna...sitter på denna och confar amxx
<lilleman72> sen lägger jag över allt i linux
<Norrland_jr> okej
<lilleman72> jag blir inte klok på detta
<lilleman72> tar ett litet break från detta nu
<lilleman72> blir aldeles vwimsig
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Någon som har lust att ge mig en pedagogisk förklaring på skillnaden mellan Order allow,deny och Order deny,allow? Varför spelar det roll vilken ordning man sätter allow och deny?
<realubot> Ah, hittade en bra sida nu.
<Norrland_jr> realubot: kanske inte så värst pedagogisk http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_access.html#order
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Tack. Jag har hittat en bra sida. Tack iaf.
<realubot> Den här: http://www.maxi-pedia.com/Order+allow+deny
<Norrland_jr> oki
<larsemil> Hjälp! Mysql problem! Mysql vill inte starta
<larsemil> får det här erroret
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/1FkwUs0e
<andol> larsemil: Hmm, det där är ingen apt-get:ad MySQL-installation rakt av eller?
<larsemil> andol: jo
<larsemil> andol: mysql fungerade, startade om server för jag behövde ta ur ett pci kort
<larsemil> andol: och voila det där erroret
<larsemil> andol: har bara valt att ha en annan mapp för mysql
<cHarNe2> realubot: fick du det o funka?
<andol> larsemil: Antar att mysqld fortfarande som som mysql-användaren, och att den har skrivrättigheter till /home/mysql? Du har inte fått några (nya) apparmor-regler som aktiverat sig?
<VATT> NÃ¥gon som vet ett bra program som man kan mounta ISO filer?
<EAG> montera isofilen direkt
<larsemil> andol: det senare vet jag inte. har inte ändrat något alls
<cHarNe2> VATT: mount
<andol> larsemil: dmesg | grep -i "/home/mysql"
<VATT> CharNe2: sudo apt-get install mount
<VATT> ?
<cHarNe2> VATT: eller du kanske inte använder terminalen?
<VATT> jo, det gör jag :)
<cHarNe2> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2747/ubuntu_how_to_mount_unmount_iso_files/
<larsemil> andol: hmm nu hoppade det igång när jag stängde av apparmor...
<larsemil> andol: [ 4633.549535] audit(1297001144.501:43): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="rw::" denied_mask="rw::" name="/home/mysql/ibdata1" pid=20368 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<larsemil> andol: är det där dmesg från apparmor?
<andol> japp
<VATT> lubuntu@lubuntu-GA-7VAXFS:~/Hämtningar$ sudo mount -o loop learning_chinese.iso
<VATT> mount: kan inte hitta learning_chinese.iso i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab
<VATT> vaaatt :O :D
<larsemil> andol: uppdaterade profilen för mysql i apparmor att innefatta /home/mysql så borde väl fungera nu framöver
<larsemil> andol: du är en ängel som fick mig på rätt spår
<andol> bitte
<larsemil> !kaka | andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> såg ni mitt html5 canvas multiplayer spel?
<larsemil> http://xplosion.g00.se
<larsemil> det är väldigt tidig alpha, men bygger helt på js och html5
<andol> larsemil: Japp, hade dock inga direkt framgångar med att få något att hända i Opera. Ingen aning i vilken utsträckning felet ligger i spelet eller i Opera.
<EAG> larsemil: har du koll på html5 och det där offline storage-läget för t.ex forms?
<larsemil> andol: om inte servern var igång så händer inget och man får inget errormsg heller
<larsemil> vi försökte som mest få gång på funktionaliteten igår
<andol> ok
<larsemil> men det är lite kul, både serverside och clientside är js.
<andol> larsemil: Sen så verkar domännamn sakna AAAA-record? :P
<larsemil> och så ritas allt upp i en html5 canvas
<larsemil> andol: men jag håller på med ny teknik! ipv6 har ju funnits så länge. html5 är mycket fräshare.
<andol> larsemil: Jo, så eftersom IPv6 är alldeles för gammalt och mossigt så känns IPv4 mycket fräshare i jämförelse? :)
<larsemil> andol: men jag tänker så här, ipv6 finns ju i överflöd. adresserna fullständigt kastas ut till den som vill/kan ha det. ipv4 därimot det börjar bli en bistvara = COOOOLT
<andol> Ahh, smart tänkt!
<larsemil> nu leka med barn och städa!
<lilleman72> larsemil:  din länk får jag bara upp 3 block som inte går att klicka på eller röra
<VATT> Hmm, jag mountar ISOn. Sen installerar jag, men sedan när jag ska starta programmet via Wine så frågar den om en CD som jag ska stoppa in :P
<Norrland_jr> VATT: ställ in så att din wine-cdspelare pekar mot mappen du mountade cdn till
<larsemil> lilleman72:  inte ens med piltangenterna? vad för browser
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Du menar att jag ska konfigurera wine så L:/ pekas mot isofilen?
<Norrland_jr> VATT: nja, du mountade väl isofilen  nånstans?
<VATT> sudo mount -o loop /home/lubuntu/Hämtningar/learning_chinese.iso /media/iso
<Norrland_jr> ja, peka din L:/ på /media/iso
<larsemil> lilleman72: html5 och canvas stöds t.ex inte i firefox.
<madbear> jag dödddar alla nu
<madbear> fast kills funkar ju inte :/
<VATT> Jää fungerar nu :) Im chinese! :=
<VATT> Men har märkt att "3D grafiken" alltså den rörliga bilder och liknande är lite seg med WIne :(
<larsemil> madbear: har inte gjort något sen igår
<madbear> oki fast jag tror den funkar bättre än det sista jag såg iaf
<larsemil> madbear: vi satt till fyra i morse.
<larsemil> madbear: vi har lite svårt att få fram client.id hos klienten... :D
<VATT> Någon som vet hur man ställer in så wine går snabbare när det gäller 3D spel?
<madbear> jaha larsemil men spammas all info till alla klienter?
<larsemil> madbear: ja. anars kunde inte klienterna rita ut motståndarnas "gubbar" samt ha koll på deras poäng om man vill göra det sen
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag har inte hunnit testa ännu. Jag har haft annat att stå i.
<larsemil> proxmox är riktigt trevligt
<madbear> jopp larsemil då får väl klienterna hålla koll på ID
<larsemil> precis. men problemet är att vi inte fått reda på hur de kan få reda på det än. så det kommer nog.
<cHarNe2> realubot: okok
<VATT> crossover unable to find de 'default' bottle: bottle 'default' not found in '/home/lubuntu/.cxoffice' bottle 'default' not found in '/opt/cxoffice/support'. Att köra Talk Now programmet, ljudet fungerar inte med wine direkt. Därför tänker jag köra crossover. Men jag vet inte hur man installerar ett program med crossover?
<VATT> visst kan jag installera windows xp med en CD via QEMU?
<Norrland_jr> VATT: inte enklare i virtualbox?
<VATT> ähh, jag tar virtualbox
<VATT> förresten. Hur kan jag installera deb på /media/local disk/program?
<VATT> local disk är min stora hdd?
<Arachon> Jag sitter här och grubblar på distos igen... Kör Lucid atm för att jag gillar Netbookinterfacet starkt, men det e ju lite trist att inte få leka med de nyaste programmen osv som kom i 10.10
<VATT> jag bytte till JWM, men jag kunde inte göra något. Det var som allt var stilla.
<VATT> mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr1 /media/cdrom fungerar inte för mej :P är det sr1 som kan vara fel enhet?
<VATT> hur kollar man vilken enhet som är cdrom?
<VATT> ska virtalisera winXP.
<cahoot> tänker på /dev/sr0 eller så?
<EAG> varför kallas mjukvaruraid i installern för programvaruraid?
<cHarNe2> EAG: programmvara samma som mjukvara?
<EAG> jo
<EAG> udda val bara.. mjukvaruraid är väl betydligt vanligare att säga?
<cHarNe2> EAG: true, men programvaruraid kanske är enklare att förstå om man inte pysslat med det tidigare?
<VATT> cahoot: ja
<cHarNe2> aja, jag vet itne
<andol> EAG: Gissar att programvaruraid anses vara mer korrekt svenska.
<EAG> inte jag heller... men det hänger väl lite översättare här?
<andol> Tja, i vanliga fall skulle jag försöka highlita yeager, men han verkar inte vara online just nu.
<xyzp> äsh
<VATT> Skriver in mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom men det fungerar inte
<cahoot> grep -i -A3 cdrom /var/log/dmesg
<EAG> mm
<EAG> nåja, jag bara slängde ur mig frågan när jag höll på med det nyss :)
<VATT> cahoot: sen då?
<cahoot> VATT: men jag tror inte du vill använda den 'råa' enheten på det där viset
<VATT> Jag vill bara mounta en CD till cdromen.
<cahoot> du har en cd skiva i cd läsaren?
<VATT> ja
<cahoot> om du bara provar mount /media/cdrom?
<VATT> mount: kan inte hitta /media/cdrom i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab
<cahoot> om du  provar mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<cahoot>  ( /media/cdrom finns? annars mkdir  /media/cdrom)
<VATT> jag har gjort mkdir /media/cdrom
<VATT> jag har en DVD-spelare. en CD brännare.
<xyzp> en fråga om iceweasel. följer lösenord och bookmarks med när man installerar den?
<thecpaptain> Good evening
<thecpaptain> :P
<thecpaptain> Jag ska boota 2 olika operativsystem på 2 olika hårdiskar
<thecpaptain> Ubuntu samt Win7
<VATT> Då är det bara att installera. Man pationerar som vanligt
<VATT> Hade du inte först windows7 och bytte till ubuntu?
<xyzp> någon?
<thecpaptain> Nej, i detta fall så har jag Ubuntu, men av särskilda anledningar så behöver jag en hårdisk med Windows7 :)
<VATT> Jag ska virtualisera winxp, fast jag vet inte hur man mounta en CD
<xyzp> amelia
<VATT> hur för man över data till /dev/fb0?
<VATT> det är floppy
<amelia> xyzp: ?
<xyzp> amelia  :-)
<xyzp> amelia, vet du ngt om iceweasel?
<amelia> xyzp: nja, inte mer än att det är debians namn för firefox eller något i den stilen.
<xyzp> amelia, ok
<realubot> VATT: Du sätter i skivan i läsaren och startar din disk i vbox.
<VATT> realubot: Men när jag sätter in skivan så startar den inte. känner inte av den
<realubot> När du väljer Start i vbox?
<realubot> VATT: Ser du att skivan sitter i under rubrtiken Storage i vobox?
<VATT> ska starta vbox
<realubot> Om du markerar disken som du ska starta. Det finns massa info till höger?
<realubot> VATT: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/7384/screenshotoraclevmvirtu.png
<VATT> sr1 = cdrom
<VATT> realubot: jag har inte mountat
<realubot> VATT: ÅPå skärmdumpen ser du om det sitter en skiva i eller inte.
<realubot> VATT: Inte monterat? Ser du skivan i ditt vanliga system? PÃ¥ systemet som hostar vbox?
<VATT> nej, jag ser inte den. Men tack vare vbox så vet jag att cdrom är sr1
<VATT> sudo mount /dev/sr1 /media/cdrom
<VATT> mount: /dev/sr1: okänd enhet ???
<realubot> VATT: Vad ger: ls -l /dev/sr*
<realubot> VATT: Har du skapat katalogen cdrom i /media: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<VATT> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2011-02-06 17:26 /dev/sr0
<VATT> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 1 2011-02-06 17:26 /dev/sr1
<VATT> ja det har jag
<realubot> På mitt system står det /dev/sr0 -> cdrom
<Arachon> Säg mig, finns det något sätt att se vilken hårdvara du har i datorn i Ubuntu, i stil med hårdvaruhanteraren i Windows?
<realubot> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2011-02-06 12:57 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<realubot> Så står det.
<VATT> lubuntu@lubuntu-GA-7VAXFS:~$ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<VATT> mount: /dev/sr0: okänd enhet
<realubot> VATT: Ubuntu ska känna av skivan automatiskt när du stoppa i den i datorn normalt.
<VATT> fast jag har lubuntu
<realubot> VATT: Testa med en helt annan skiva för att se att spelaren fungerar?
<realubot> VATT: Ok.
<realubot> VATT: Testa med: sudo mount -t 9660 /dev/sr0 -o ro /media/cdrom
<cahoot> Arachon: ja - titta bland menyerna
<VATT> iso9660 ska det vara ;)
<VATT> mount: inget media hittades på /dev/sr0
<realubot> VATT: Varför är det ett plus efter rättigheterna i din output av ls -l?
<VATT> vet inte :P
<realubot> iso ja.
<realubot> Testa samma sak med sr1 då.
<VATT> fungerar inte :P
<realubot> Jag kan inte hjälpa dig. Jag vet inte vad som är fel.
<VATT> okej, lite skumt.
<Arachon> cahoot: Hm... Jag... Hittar ingenting... Kan se CPU å så under System Monitor, men inte mycke mer än så
<realubot> När du har fått lubuntu att montera skivan så se till att vbox ser den och boota ditt virtuella OS så ska installationen av Win starta.
<realubot> Arachon: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<cahoot> Arachon: hwinfo t ex eller dmidecode
<realubot> Arachon: Öppna filen hardware.html i Firefox.
<realubot> Arachon: Eller installera hardinfo: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<realubot> Arachon: Och titta under Systemverktyg efter benchamrk i Ubuntus meny efteråt.
<VATT> realubot: Vet du hur man för över filer till floppy? /dev/fd0 ?
<realubot> VATT: Nej.
<VATT> Jag har en gammal Toshiba från 1986....bärbar med 8 Mhz CPU B:
<amelia> VATT: vad ska du överföra? vanliga datafiler?
<VATT> typ. Ska installera MS-DOS 6.22
<VATT> B)
<amelia> VATT: ok. vad har du för filer då? någon image eller bara vanliga filer som ska in på floppyn?
<VATT> vanliga filer som jag vill föra in på floppyn
<VATT> Jag skriver: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<amelia> VATT: isåfall får du skapa msdos-filsystem på den (om den inte redan har det) och sen montera den typ mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy/
<VATT> varför just mnt?
<cahoot> gammal tradition
<amelia> VATT: du kan säkert köra på /media/ också, jag använder dock aldrig den för manuella monteringar.
<VATT> okej, aja, jag skrev mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 och den mountade. Hur för jag över filer dp?
<amelia> VATT: antingen öppnar du bara katalogen i någon grafisk filhanterar eller så kör du cp fil /media/floppy0/
<cahoot> mha cp
<VATT> det värsta är att jag mountade, men det verkar inte ha blivit mountad
<EAG> nu har ni pratat om att montera en cd i 3 timmar...
<VATT> fast vi gick över till floppy ;)
<amelia> EAG: äh, nu är vi på floppy..
<amelia> VATT: fick du något felmeddelande? syns den om du kör df?
<VATT> finns det inget grafiskt program så man kan mounta?
<VATT> nej den syns inte på df
<cahoot> <VATT> okej, aja, jag skrev mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 och den mountade - inget felmedd alltså?.
<amelia> VATT: om du försöker mount:a den igen? kommer det upp något felmeddelande?
<VATT> ska testa
<VATT> mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 = felfritt. Man hörde t.o.m floppyn röra sej :D
<VATT> men den syns inte i df :S
<amelia> VATT: och den är inte monterad i /media/floppy0 nu?
<amelia> VATT: mount då? om du bara kör mount, syns den då?
<VATT> nej :(
<amelia> VATT: och du får inga felmeddelande? det kommer en ny prompt bara? inget i dmesg heller?
<VATT> nej :P
<cahoot>  cd /media/floppy0 ? felmedd?
<VATT> nej. jag är inne i mappen :P
<VATT> men ska jag flytta dit något så går det inte
<VATT> eller man kanske måste vara root?
<cahoot> om du står kvar där och provar touch test.fil?
<VATT> om jag nu står i DISK1 mappen. Hur flyttar jag hela innehållet till /media/floppy0 ?
<cahoot> om du står kvar där och provar touch test.fil?
<VATT> NU är jag root
<cahoot> poängen var att kolla om det öht går att skriva till floppyn
<VATT> jo, det fungerar men hör inte att floppyn rör sej
<cahoot> men men
<VATT> är det något fel på lubuntu eller?
<cahoot> varför skulle det vara det?
<cahoot> prova sync så 'rör' sig nog floppyn
<VATT> för jag kan inte mounta
<VATT> okok
<VATT> nej sync rör sej inte
<cahoot> ls -la /media/floppy0
<VATT> totalt 8
<VATT> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-02-06 19:04 .
<VATT> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2011-02-06 17:34 ..
<VATT> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 2011-02-06 19:04 test.fil
<cahoot> ok cd till mappen med filerna du vill kopiera till floppyn
<VATT> /home/lubuntu/Hämtningar/Ny/DISK1
<cahoot> sen borde cp * /media/floppy0/. funka (om allt i DISK1 ska med)
<VATT> med punkten . också?
<cahoot> skadar nog inte
<jolaren> någon som vet om det finns någon synonym lista till openoffice?
<jolaren> hittar de nada
<andol> Barre: Jag hoppas du inser att du åtminstone för den närmsta framtiden kommer generera rätt kraftiga zombie-associationer :P
<haffe> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/SweThes/
<VATT> cp: kan inte skapa normal fil "/media/floppy0/XCOPY.EX_": Åtkomst nekas
<VATT> jag kan inte föra över
<cahoot> som root?
<VATT> oj :P
<cahoot> den är väl monterad så att bara root kan
<VATT> jag förde över nu...men hörde inte att floppyn rörde sej :P
<cahoot> prova umount /media/floppy0
<cahoot> sen montera igen och se om filerna finns där
<VATT> umount: /media/floppy0: inte monterad
<cahoot> jösses
<VATT> mount: /dev/fd0: inte monterad
<VATT> håller med :P.PPPppPpP
<cahoot> och mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 gav inget fel?
<VATT> nej. Snarare så rörde floppyn sej. Men den syns inte i df
<cahoot> inga klagomål i  dmesg?
<VATT> hur ska jag skriva dmesg?
<larsemil> dmesg
<Norrland_jr> VATT: dmesg
<larsemil> !kaka | cahoot
<ubot2> cahoot: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<EAG> nån som vet om nått smidigt script för att hålla koll på smart-fel och raid-fel som man kan konfa att skicka mail eller liknande om nått händer?
<Norrland_jr> EAG: raid-fel borde ju kunna gå att få via mail om du kör mdadm methink
<EAG> hmm just det ja
<EAG> nu när du säger det Norrland_jr så har jag nog fått det svaret en gång tidigare :)
<Norrland_jr> :)
<VATT> Norrland_jr: FÖr mycket text
<cahoot> de sista 5-10 raderna
<Norrland_jr> VATT: dmesg | tail -10
<VATT> [ 4454.508255] EXT2-fs (fd0): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev fd0.
<cahoot> <amelia> VATT: och du får inga felmeddelande? det kommer en ny prompt bara? inget i dmesg heller?
<cahoot> <VATT> nej :P
<VATT> [ 5044.260219] composite sync not supported
<cahoot> du luras ju
<jolaren> tack haffe !
<jolaren> haffe: har importerat pluginet nu men hittar inte synonymerna
<VATT> alltså jag får inget felmedelande när jag mountar. Men den syns inte i df
<haffe> jolaren: Behöver du inte aktivera det först?
<cahoot> VATT: "inget i dmesg heller" var frågan
<jolaren> haffe: jo, det står att jag kan inaktivera det
<jolaren> så antar att det är aktiverat
<VATT> cahoot: Vet inte vad jag ska göra :(
<cahoot> VATT: har du ens skapat ett filsystem på disketten?
<VATT> ja FAT
<VATT> tror jag.
<larsemil> jag har ju ett san som har ett sånt här kort som hör till, dock är min server så modern att den bara har pci-e portar, vet någon om det finns sådana kort i pci-e utförande eller om det finns en bridge eller något amn kan använda?
<larsemil> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-QLOGIC-1280R-Gigabit-FC0210406-13-64-Bit-PCI-Card-/220591867389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335c4cc5fd
<larsemil> pci-x kanske det heter och inte -e
<cahoot> prova mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -t fat
<cahoot> (och kolla dmesg)
<jolaren> haffe: Äh, har det aktiverat men verkar inte kännas vid
<VATT> cahoot: mount: okänd filsystemstyp "fat"
<Nafallo> larsemil: du menar att din servertillverkare inte har nagra PCI-X risers?
<VATT> ska kolla upp vad jag installerade för ms fat
<cahoot> prova mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 -t msdos
<larsemil> Nafallo: jag vill ha pci i servern, inte pci-x
<VATT> cahoot: ja det hände något :)
<larsemil> eller kortet som pci-x
<cahoot> (och kolla dmesg)
<cahoot> eller enklare: mount
<VATT> [ 4454.508255] EXT2-fs (fd0): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev fd0.
<VATT> [ 5044.260219] composite sync not supported
<VATT> cahoot: nope
<Nafallo> larsemil: ar du saker pa att du inte vill ga tillbaka till din santillverkare och fraga vad de har for hardvara tillverkad efter 2000?
<VATT> mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<VATT> mount: fel filsystemstyp, felaktig flagga, felaktigt superblock
<VATT>        på /dev/fd0, codepage eller hjälpprogram saknas, eller annat fel
<VATT>        I en del fall kan användbar information hittas i syslog
<VATT>        - prova dmesg | tail eller något liknande
<larsemil> Nafallo: :D
<larsemil> Nafallo: its all bout the money
<Nafallo> !pastebin | VATT
<ubot2> VATT: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> larsemil: sa... tank pa hur mycket ni sparat om ni kopt servrar tillverkade fore 2000 ocksa... dessutom hade ni inte haft det har problemet :-P
<cahoot> VATT: mkfs.msdos /dev/fd0
<VATT> ja, det hände något :)
<cahoot> VATT:  mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<cahoot> dmesg
<VATT> [ 7378.640266] EXT2-fs (fd0): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev fd0.
<cahoot> VATT: ok se om detta funkar då:  mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<VATT> [ 7378.640266] EXT2-fs (fd0): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev fd0.
<cahoot> det är ju samma meddelnad som förra gången (se timestamp)
<cahoot> vad säger mount?
<VATT> att fd0 inte är mountad
<VATT> finns det inte fjärrhjälp?
<cahoot> ok jag begriper inget, ger mig - ngn anan kan nog bättre
<VATT> cahoot: Tror att det KAN vara fel på systemet ;)
<VATT> allt började med att TalkNow inte fungerade perfekt med wine
<VATT> kan visa
<larsemil> Barre: ping
<Norrland_jr> VATT: vad ska du göra med floppy?
<VATT> installera MS-DOS 6.22 på en bärbar dator från 1986. Toshiba T3100/20
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Norrland_jr> trodde du höll på med ditt japanska program
<HeMan> larsemil: ert viola spel funkar inte på min mobiltelefon... :-P
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Kinesiska :=
<larsemil> HeMan: det står på todolistan att implementera stöd för touchenheter
<HeMan> larsemil: trevligt!
<larsemil> HeMan: dock lååååångt ner
<larsemil> HeMan: men du fick delvis rätt när du pratade om jquery då.. :)
<larsemil> HeMan: även om jag bara använder det till keypresses
<HeMan> larsemil: får se om vi lyckas nörda ihop något helgen 17-20 februari
<HeMan> larsemil: men det är väääldigt blandat folk, de flesta är mer inne på embedded
<HeMan> larsemil: tror jquery har på g en jquery mobile
<VATT> ÅÅÅÅÅÅÅ nu fungerar det :P
<VATT> mount -o loop /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<VATT> jag fattar INGET!
<larsemil> HeMan: ja jag har labbat lite med jquery mobile. i oktober var det nog.
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<larsemil> då var det BUGGIGT
<HeMan> larsemil: nu är alpha 3 släppt
<VATT> cahoot: Det fungerar nu :P mount -o loop
<VATT> DEt är det här jag har problem med wine http://img16.imageshack.us/i/201102061942251280x1024.png/
<Markslap> Du klagar på Wine men ser inga problem med ImageShack?
<VATT> nej :?
<HeMan> heh, man skriver hellre ett script som tar 30 minuter att få till än att cut'n'pasta ihop saker från 5 filer på 10 minuter...
<madbear> HeMan: vaffö
<HeMan> madbear: för att det är roligare att koda än att cut'n'pasta...
<madbear> bättre att bygga upp en bibla som man kan återanvända
<HeMan> madbear: åsså, om jag mot förmodan skulle få nya filer så kan jag köra scriptet igen
<HeMan> men jag är rätt säker att i detta fallet kommer det aldrig att inträffa
<VATT> Jag har installerat JWM via deb. Vad är kommandot för att jag ska slå om till JWM desktop?
<speedxcore> tips på bra program för att live-övervaka IO-use
<haffe> Dtrace?
<VATT> hej. Jag ska ni köra en iso fil i vbox. Men tydligen så kan inte vbox köra iso :P Vad för drivrutiner måste linux ha för att kunna läsa vobx?
<VATT> Hur vet jag vilken enhet jag hade mountat ISOn?
<Norrland_jr> VATT: i terminalen skriver du: mount
<VATT> /dev/loop0 on /media/iso type iso9660
<Norrland_jr> fast i vbox kan du mounta iso direkt mot guest burken
<VATT> jo, men då får jag error. Ska testa igen.
<VATT> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/203/201102062109421280x1024.png Här är mitt problem med Vbox
<Norrland_jr> verkar ju vara nått knas med din vbox installation
<amelia> VATT: Om du stänger det där och kör /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup så blir det nog bättre.
<Norrland_jr> amelia: nämen, då gör han ju som det är föreslaget på skärmen :O
<amelia> Norrland_jr: precis. ;)
<VATT> cahoot:  modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why
<VATT> http://pastebin.com/D60csNFE
<amelia> VATT: less /var/log/vbox-install.log
<VATT> amelia: http://pastebin.com/Fi14YkSb
<amelia> VATT: installera gcc
<VATT> okej :)
<amelia> och börja om med /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<VATT> Visste inte hur du kunde det där :P
<amelia> VATT: vilket?
<VATT> men kompilimera är viktigt :)
<VATT> amelia: http://pastebin.com/hBpet3t6
<amelia> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<bamsefar> while(1) { repeat(); }
<amelia> bamsefar: :)
<VATT> * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules ..........
<VATT> bara att vänta då :)
<peetra> ping Nafallo
<VATT> okej, fungerar du :)
<lilleman72> wieee min server funkar som den ska :D
<lilleman72> whohoo
<lilleman72|srv> Jag funkar whohooo
<realubot> lilleman72|srv: Hehe.
<haffe> Alla gömmer sig.
<lilleman72> haffe: hehe
<peetra> vänta nu, få se om jagh kommer ihåg rätt nudå. :P
<peetra> Gömma sig är en social konstruktion?!!
<haffe> Nej.
<haffe> Det är ingen social konstruktion.
<phnom> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<peetra> Darned.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det verkar som om Apache struntar fullständigt i vilken ordning jag har grejerna i httpd.conf.
<pirx> tjena! ngn som känner till ngt sätt att via usb "dela ut" en katalog från en dator till en annan (eller till tex en tv), så att det för den andra datorn ser ut som att man har anslutit en storage device?
<lilleman72> realubot: Norrland_jr  kan ngn av er php-fusion??
<realubot> lilleman72: Unfortunately not.
<lilleman72> damn
<lilleman72> skulle vilja implementera psychostats med min befintliga sida
<realubot> pirx: Det är en bra fråga. Du vill simulera en USB-koppling över en nätverkskabel eller wifi?
<lilleman72> så man får sin statslänk på sin egna sida
<lilleman72> :D
<pirx> realubot: nix. jag tänker mig att koppla en usb-sladd från tex en laptop till en tv, och i datorn då dela ut en katalog, så att det i tvn ser ut som att man har anslutit en usb-sticka med det innehållet
<realubot> pirx: Aha.
<pirx> jag har tex en server stående under tvn, och tvn har ingång för extern data via usb
<pirx> vore najs att kunna koppla en sladd mellan dom. på servern finns lite filmer ju
<pirx> och jag vill inte ha serven som ett media center
<Norrland_jr> pirx: hdmi ;)
<pirx> tvn får göra all avkodning osv
<pirx> om jag kör det via hdmi så funkar ju inte TVns fjärr för att tex pausa
<realubot> pirx: Vad jag hittar på nätet så går det inte.
<pirx> men även i andra lägen när man kanske vill kopiera ngt direkt från en dator till en annan
<pirx> hmm, detta kanske är ett bra projekt att prova
<realubot> pirx: Om det hade gått så hade ju filöverföring med speciell USB-kabel varit helt onödig.
<pirx> realubot: aha, finns det sådana speciella kablar?
<realubot> pirx: Jag är också intresserad av att lösa det genom att emulera USB-minne men frågan är om det är tekniskt möjligt?
<pirx> realubot: japp, det är frågan
<realubot> pirx: Det finns speciella USB-kablar som är till för att överföra filer mellan två datorer över USB.
<realubot> Det kanske fungerar med en sådan?
<realubot> pirx: Jag minns inte vad kablerna heter nu men jag menar en sån här: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/342-connecting-two-computers-with-a-usb-cable
<philip5-hero> pysslar ni med då?
<realubot> pirx: Har inte TV:n stöd för det där formatet för att dela information över nätverk?
<realubot> Vad är det som det heter nu igen? :S
<pirx> realubot: kan bli problem om de nu har tvingats göra speciella kablar
<pirx> eller så har de gjort speciella kablar bara för att kunna sälja sådana:)
<pirx> realubot: tvn har inte nätverksstöd nej
<realubot> pirx: Ja, det är det jag menar. Om det hade gått genom att emulera en extern USB-hårddisk så hade du inte behävt en sån kabel.
<pirx> måste kolla upp det här
<philip5-hero> har man stöd för firewire på båda så är väl det snabbare än usb.
<pirx> sant, men alla har usb
<philip5-hero> jo
<pirx> och ingen tv
<pirx> vad jag vet iaf
<pirx> ingen normal mediamarkt-tv:)
<realubot> pirx: Ett alternativ kanske är att ha en extern USB-hårddisk som du sen har kopplad till datorn OCH TV:n med en USB-Y-kabel. Om sånna USB-kablar finns.
<philip5-hero> är det tv ni pratar om? trodde det var mellan två burkar.
<realubot> philip5-hero: TV <-> dator
<pirx> philip5-hero: både oc
<pirx> och
<philip5-hero> aha, men har du lagring på tvn?
<pirx> nej, men man kan koppla in en usb-sticka med en film på tex
<realubot> pirx: Om du har en USB-hubb som du koppla in i TV:n. en extern hdd och i datorn då?
<philip5-hero> har du tv som klarar det med någon sorts inbyggd spelare?
<realubot> Då borde det gå att skyffla film från datorn -> USB hdd:n -> TV?
<realubot> philip5-hero: TV:n har nog en USB-port och inbyggt stöd för att spela upp film från USB-enheter.
<pirx> realubot: ja det hade iofs kanske funkat
<philip5-hero> har jag aldrig sett även om det kanske finns. däremot finns det ju gott om nya tv med usb-portar och som kan vara hubbar
<pirx> men då måste man logga in på servern och kopiera över filmerna till disken när man vill se dom
<realubot> pirx: Jag är tveksam till om det fungerar. Jag tror att någon måste vara host i en USB-hubb och att alla andra enheter är kopplade till hosten. Eller hur fungerar en USB-hubb?
<pirx> philip5-hero: jag satte i en divx-film på en usb-sticka i TVn, och kunde kolla på den
<pirx> eller vad det nu var för format
<pirx> ngn sån vanlig 700mb-fil ni vet
<realubot> pirx: Jag tror bara hubben grenar USB-porten på datorn till flera uttag. Som ett grenuttag på ett eluttag, typ.
<philip5-hero> låter lite coolt i så fall.
<pirx> man får väl testa sig fram
<realubot> pirx: Du behöver nog en USB-switch so, växlar vart en extern USB hdd är ansluten.
<realubot> *som
<realubot> pirx: Är du säker på att din dator inte har stöd för DNLA eller vad det heter? Att den inte har en nätverksport?
<philip5-hero> skönt, snart framme med tåget...
<philip5-hero> snart hemma vid riktig dator. :)
<philip5-hero> bbl
<realubot> pirx: Kanske med en sån här: http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F5D5050-Networking-Ethernet-Adaptor/dp/B000062R4P
<realubot> pirx: Skicka datan över nätkabel till USB-port som du kopplar in i dator. :S
<realubot> *i TV:n såklart.
<realubot> pirx: Jag tror tyvärr inte att det fungerar heller för den mojängen får nog TV:n att tro att det är nätverkstrafik vilket TV:n inte fattar ett dugg av (tror jag).
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte det här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563585/
<realubot> För att bara tillåta ett ip att ansluta?
<pirx> realubot: för att apache matchar främst det andra alternativet i Order-rdaen
<pirx> rdaen=raden
<pirx> skriv order deny,allow istället
<realubot> Jag har testat olika ordning. Det spelar inte någon roll. :S
<pirx> eller ta bort deny from all
<pirx> jaså, vad blir det för fel då?
<pirx> btw, har ingen dlna i tvn tyvärr
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Det står ju så i olika guider. Det är som om Apache struntar totalt i vad jag sätter.
<pirx> vad säger error.log?
<pirx> om du har access till loggarna
<realubot> Nej, det är något fel. Jag hade bara Order deny,allow och sen deny from all men ändå kommer jag in på servern.
<realubot> Det spelar inte någon roll om jag kör med allow,deny. Samma resultat.
<pirx> testa order allow,denu
<pirx> och bara deny from all
<pirx> eller btw, borde inte spela ngn roll
<pirx> du har kanske ngt som overridar?
<realubot> Jag ger upp.
<pirx> testa lägga in: AllowOverride None
<pirx> har du ngn Location-tag?
<realubot> Jag har mycket att lära när det gäller Apache.
<realubot> pirx: Det kanske är så att det är .htaccess som tar över för att override inte är med.
<realubot> pirx: Jag ger upp. Jag struntar i det. Kör 127.0.0.1:80 istället.
<pirx> testa istället <Location />  istället för <Directory /var/www>
<pirx> snälla, gör det
<realubot> pirx: Nej. :)
<realubot> Jag orkar inte mer nu. :S
<realubot> pirx: Alla guider säger ju Directory.
<pirx> bah!
<pirx> gonatt!
<realubot> pirx: Good night!
<realubot> Var hittar jag .htaccess-filen?
<peetra> ping barre amelia
<realubot> Äsch. Man ska inte använda .htaccess-filen om man har möjlighet att ändra i httpd.conf.
<lowbowz> Varför kan man inte se live på TV-kanaler som TV4 eller Kanal 5 eller TV6 eller SVT i webbläsaren år 2011?
<lowbowz> Måste nästan ha något att göra med rättigheter av något slag?
<mullenuh> För att de är betalkanaler?
<lowbowz> Va?
<mullenuh> (du kan dessutom se vissa program som live på svt). Superroliga saker som riksdagsutfrågningar och annat.
<lowbowz> Vadå betalkanaler? De är ju fullproppade med reklam.
<lowbowz> De tar inte betalt för att visas. De VILL visas.
<mullenuh> Senast jag kollade var du tvungen att betala för att se Kanal 5.
<lowbowz> Och SVT är för övrigt inte kommersiell.
<lowbowz> Ja, för de som skickar ut signalen vill ha betalt.
<lowbowz> Därför det kostar.
<mullenuh> Ja?
<lowbowz> Alltså bara "betalkanal" p.g.a. kabelnät.
<mullenuh> Nej.
<lowbowz> Och SVT är för övrigt inte kommersiell.
<mullenuh> Ja?
<lowbowz> Så varför visar de inte liveströmmar?
<mullenuh> Det gör de.
<mullenuh> Ibland.
<lowbowz> Nej... Länk?
<lowbowz> Vadå ibladn?
<mullenuh> Se ovan
<lowbowz> Vill kunna se kanalen live när som helst.
<lowbowz> I datorn.
<lowbowz> Varför gör de inte så?
<mullenuh> Jaha. Skriv då det till svt och fråga vetja.
<lowbowz> ...
<mullenuh> ...eller nån annan kanal du nu vill se live.
<lowbowz> ...
<mullenuh> Du tror inte att de kostar att skicka ut signalen över det däringa internätet då?
<realubot> Ska man ange vägen till Apaches directorty i httpd.conf som /var/www eller är det en annan katalog som Directory-taggarna ska innehålla?
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-30
<Guest68409> Fick sätta displayen till 0 bara, echo display visade de nada
<Guest68409> trött idag.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Skumt. Förra gången någon postade pastebin.ca så fungerade det inte heller.
<realubot> För mig.
<nikihr> humfs
<nikihr> jag kör irssi på min server i en screen som jag sshar in till
<nikihr> clear
<nikihr> oups
<realubot> klart slut.
<realubot> nikihr is back.
<nikihr> ja
<nikihr> bråkar
<nikihr> nu är jag klar folket :)
<nikihr> haha :P
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<realubot> Den här kanalen har ju verkligen tappat stinget.
<lag^> :o
<nikihr> så sant realubot
<nikihr> så sant
<lag^> du kan va sann
<nikihr> ??
<nikihr> what do you mean?
<lag^> Inget
<lag^> Jag är bara trött.
<nikihr> haha okej
<realubot> lag^: Där är du ju.
<realubot> Var har du varit?
<lag^> Här, hela tiden1
<realubot> Du har hög frånvaro i kanalen.
<realubot> Säger nästan inget.
<lag^> idle heter det ju
<realubot> Varför skobbar du så mycket?
<realubot> Om jag säger Raspberry Pi, vad säger du då?
<lag^> skobbar
<lag^> haha
<lag^> :<
<nikihr> realubot: "världens billigaste dator"
<realubot> Mm.
 * realubot vara intresserad av Raspberry Pi.
<realubot> ca 150 - 210 kr.
 * nikihr älskar hans nya snus han har köpt
<nikihr> Salmiak :)
<realubot> XBMC flyter på fint: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4NR57ELY28s
<nikihr> åfan
<nikihr> såpass
<realubot> Ja. Det verkar så...
<realubot> Grymt ju. :D
<realubot> Finns i två versioner $25 och $35.
<nikihr> fortfarande inga pengar
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Jag undrar när dom kommer att gå att köpa...
<nikihr> jo snacket har ju pågått ett tag ändå
<nikihr> borde vara dags :P
<realubot> "We were hoping to have the Raspberry Pi available to order by the end of 2011. We still expect to be auctioning some of our first batch of beta boards before the end of the year (keep an eye on the site after Christmas); we’ll be moving to main production in January."
<realubot> "The Model A will cost $25 and the Model B $35."
<realubot> Quake 3 på Raspberry Pi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_mDuJuvZjI
<nikihr> realubot: kollade precis på den :)
<realubot> "This means that the first units from the first batch will be rolling off the line at the end of January. This first batch will consist only of Model Bs, although you will be able to buy Model As later on. Details about whether we’ll wait for all 10k to come off the line before starting sales, and about what date we’ll be starting on, will come later; so that gives you something else for you to shift around ner
<realubot> Mycket intressant.
<nikihr> indeed
<realubot> nikihr: Det är mitt i natten. Varför sover du inte?
<nikihr> jobbar :)
<nikihr> eller inte just nu
<nikihr> just nu leker jag med dwm :)
<realubot> nikihr: Vad jobbar du med
<realubot> ?
<nikihr> realubot: jobbar hemifrån, webutvecklare
<nikihr> vad jobbar du med?
<realubot> Jag jobbar inte. Jag tar igen mig efter min hårda skolgång.
<nikihr> ..
<nikihr> :)
<realubot> Nä, här blir inga barn gjorda.
<realubot> Natti!
<nikihr> färskingar
<einand> WTF is this http://www.facebook.com/docs
<Zambezi> nikihr: Inte så sent.
<larsemil> god morgon god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<larsemil> Barre: haft en trevlig helg?
<Barre> larsemil: jao, mycket faktiskt.. själv då?
<larsemil> underbar! vinter, skidor fiske skoter och fint väder! bättre blir det inte.
<Barre> jag hade -12 i morsen, första riktiga vintermorgonen för oss
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> Barre: japp!
<antii> Barre: fridfullt också
<antii> var nån krock precis vid motorvägen där påfarten är :D
<amelia> tog en smärre evighet att komma till jobbet idag... massa kö. :(
<antii> amelia: du åker väl från norr? från söder om sthlm var det finfint :)
<amelia> antii: nja, jag åker typ rakt över norr om stan.
<whomee> morrn
<amelia> usch, jag behöver kaffe men det är såååååå långt till kaffeautomaten.
<amelia> Barre: idag såg jag en grävskopa på vägen till jobbet, då tänkte jag på dig. ;)
<Coffe> ha ha
<andol> När jag tänker på grävskopor så tänker jag lätt på avgräven fiber...
<amelia> andol: haha, jadu.. av någon outgrundlig anledning tänker jag på Barre :P
<andol> Ok, I sådant fall ska jag skylla nästa nätfel på Barre :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> andol: det går säkert bra om det är rätt märke på grävskopan. :)
<lag^> morrn!
<andol> amelia: Rätt märke?
<amelia> oj, snart lunch och jag har knappt hunnit vakna idag.
<amelia> andol: ja, Hitachi :)
<andol> *polett*
<Barre> amelia, andol: vi har de bästaste av grävskopor, även för att gräva av fiber :P
<kodein> vi lever i de bästa av grävskopor
<larsemil> alltså nördproblemet nummer 1: kalla händer när man kodar.
<kodein> du får sluta röka.
<HeMan> larsemil: en laptop med lite för mycke effekt är lösningen!
<HeMan> larsemil: eller så börjar du röka så du kan sluta röka
<larsemil> jag röker inte
<larsemil> även om jag tydligen spenderade gårdagen stinkandes hash!
<kodein> du kan ju skaffa såna där handledsvärmare, då. eller flytta dattan från fönstret
<andol> Flyga söderut över vintern?
<larsemil> kör igång lite homefolding. :D
<amelia> Barre: ;)
<barkflap> Jag vill ha en Hubot.
<barkflap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iptey_ci4fc
<Merley> SÃ¥g precis klart ep3
<Merley> Misstänker dock att alla karaktärer i den serien är Hubots, för skådespeleriet är såååå steeeelt. :P
<spixx> Gah,
<spixx> ngn som var och lyssnade på FOSS grejjen btw?
<HeMan> jo
<spixx> Var resten efter mikroskåp delen intressant :?
<HeMan> jag tyckte IPv6-snacket var rätt intressant
<HeMan> SPDY var för all del intressant med
<spixx> Ah, men ipv6 är ju the dark ones påfund :P
<Merley> IPv4 4 lyfe
<spixx> hmz, nu cirkulerar säljarna runt mig :) dags för möte
<HeMan> Common Criteria var inte så så jätteintresant men det var kul att höra ändå
<HeMan> nån som använt lxctl?
<barkflap> Merley: Visst var asiatiska Huboten söt när hon sade "tack" när hon fick en ballong av en annan Hubot?
<barkflap> T.o.m. sötare än "Måste ladda." :)
<Merley> :P
<barkflap> Är det bara jag som tycker att "Äkta Människor"-rörelsen inuti serien verkar som en övertydlig referens till nationella rörelser?
<barkflap> Fast anti-robotar istället för invandrare.
<Merley> Pja, samma idioti så. :)
<barkflap> Eh...
<HeMan> när är det codefreeze på 12.04?
<Merley> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/fordomar-och-lag-iq-hanger-i-hop-enligt-ny-studie <3
<barkflap> Okritiskt sväljande av statspropaganda och låg IQ hänger ihop ännu mer.
<larsemil> http://imgur.com/r/funny/oWeTZ
<barkflap> larsemil: Han har väl inte specialkunskap i Pokémon, helt enkelt.
<barkflap> Hur kan man förvänta sig det?
<barkflap> Och även om Frodo är mest känd från Lord of the Rings kanske det är en luring.
<HeMan> vi hade tänkt döpa kluster efter Pokémon-namn
<HeMan> det finns löjligt mycke Pokémon-namn!
<barkflap> A, B, C är bättre.
<Merley> Jaså vi har Sverigedemokrater här
<Merley> Intressant.
<barkflap> Nej.
<Merley> Joj.
<spixx> Merley: sluta projicera
<HeMan> 646 st Pokémon-namn enligt wikipedia
<barkflap> Du verkar inte inse att alla så kallade "patrioter" avskyr SD eftersom de anser att SD är precis som alla andra partier.
<barkflap> Vilket är ganska komiskt på ett sätt. Båda avskyr dem.
<Merley> Så är du en patriot?
<barkflap> Nej.
<barkflap> Sluta anta saker.
<Merley> En fråga != anta
<Merley> Är du främlingsfientlig?
<amelia> är det SM i trollande idag?
<barkflap> Nej på båda.
<andol> larsemil: Tycker det är märkligt att det anses konservativt att hålla med om "familjelivet blir lidande om mamma arbetar heltid". Väl inte helt orimligt att tro att familjelivet fungera bättre om mamma arbetar mindre? Detsamma kan då även lika gälla om pappa jobbar mindre.
<Merley> Har du starka åsikter om invandring till Sverige?
<amelia> Merley: tycker du verkligen att den där diskussionen passar i en UBUNTU-kanal?
<barkflap> Den som inte fått nog av massinvandringen vid det här laget är på allvar sjuk i huvudet.
<larsemil> andol: jag håller med om det här "familjeliver blid lidande om båda föräldrarna jobbar heltid".
<andol> larsemil: Fel person, fick för mig att du länkat till den, sorry.
<larsemil> andol: men självklart blir familjelivet bättre ju mer föräldrarna är hemma, oavsett kön
<Merley> amelia: Verkligen inte. Bara nyfiken vart barkflap står. :)
<andol> larsemil: Fast ditt påstående står ju inte på något sätt i motsättning till det i artikeln.
<Merley> Men nu har jag fått svar på tal så.
<amelia> Merley: då kanske du kan ta det någonannanstans.
<Merley> Jag är klar. :)
<amelia> HeMan: döpa kluster eller klusternoder?
<barkflap> Varifrån får Ubuntu-imperiet pengar?
<barkflap> Knappast genom försäljning av mjukvara, liksom.
<larsemil> support och mark
<andol> barkflap: Gissar att det främst rör sig om tjänster; supportkontrakt såväl anpassningar.
<larsemil> landscape
<larsemil> ubuntu one
<HeMan> amelia: kluster
<barkflap> Mark?
<larsemil> shuttleworth
<HeMan> amelia: eller var egentligen "kösystemsdomäner"
<amelia> HeMan: ok. :)
<larsemil> tralallala
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<amelia> hmm, jag försöker klura ut bästa sättet att utöka en kvm image, någon som har en idé?
<amelia> företrädelsevis online.
<larsemil> det här frågade jag om för några veckor/månader sedan.
<propus> amelia: :)
<spixx> måste det vara just samma "kvm" fil?
<larsemil> amelia: verkar inte finnas något riktigt bra sätt att göra det.
<spixx> annars kör du ju redan lvm och xfs?
<amelia> spixx: det behöver inte vara samma, jag kör lvm. men som det ser ut nu kan jag inte lägga till disk on the fly heller.
<spixx> w00t?
<spixx> haha LOL :P
<spixx> det är ju rätt fail :P
<Coffe> amelia,  beror ju på vad du har img i för format
<spixx> men går det seriöst inte att lägga till en disk online? På KVM?
<Coffe> amelia, tror inte kvm stöder onthefly
<spixx> Coffe: hotswap that is :P
<amelia> Coffe: ok? kan du utveckla? för jag har inte lyckats lägga till något oavsett vilket format jag väljer
<larsemil> vi mountar råa iscsi block, då kan man enkelt lägga till / använda fler.
<Coffe> amelia,  hottadd har jag inte fungerande.. vet inte ens om det går.
<amelia> Coffe: vad är det som beror på img forḿat då?
<Coffe> hur man gör sedan :)
<amelia> ok?
<Coffe> ja .. beroende på vilket format den har.. så kan man ju sedan utöka den. men de gör man ju på lite olika sätt.
<Coffe> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Hotadd_pci_devices
<Coffe> man kan tydligen hot-add, men jag har aldrig testat
<amelia> Coffe: jo, jag har sett den... men verkar inte a kommit in i den versionen jag har iaf
<Coffe> amelia, ok. då vet jag inte mer .. sorry
<amelia> därför jag gav upp med lägga till och tänkte utöka isåfall
<larsemil> amelia: I loaded the following modules to get pci hotplug working:
<larsemil> acpiphp
<larsemil> pci_hotplug
<amelia> istället*
<amelia> larsemil: jag vet... men längst upp på sidan står det i kvm.git och jag har inte dem modulerna och kör inte någon git-version
<Coffe> barre ping
<Coffe> amelia,  men du har ju en raw fil. går säkert utöka den. men frågan är om system upfattar det.
<amelia> Coffe: eftersom att det är IDE just nu så troligen inte..
<Coffe> amelia, ok.
<amelia> jag är lite besviken på kvm, tyvärr. jag hoppas att det växer ifatt sina konkurrenter. jag är alldeles för bortskämd med att sånna saker bara funkar.
<Coffe> ja, håller med. men man kan ju även säga . att får man slut på disk. har ens planering innan vart felaktig
<amelia> fast jag räknde med att kunna utöka disken i efterhand när jag visste hur mycket disk jag skulle behöva.
<larsemil> amelia: vad är du van att använda för verktyg?
<amelia> larsemil: vmware och powervm
<amelia> ångrar faktiskt lite att jag inte slängde in en esxi på min burk istället. men det är försent nu
<realubot> Yo!
<amelia> det är bara att hålla tummarna för att barnsjukdommarna försvinner innan jag är flintskallig. :)
<spixx> jo kvm låter epic >_>
<amelia> bah, när kommer min mjukvara egentligen... *suck*
<Barre> Coffe: pong
<Barre> HeMan: nu har jag kört 2 timmar "deep dive IB" :)
<amelia> med tanke på vad den kostade så borde den lixom bara uppstå från tomma intet på mitt skrivbord... eller inte ens det. den borde bara installera sig själv på datan och ringa när den är klar.
<HeMan> Barre: Härligt, då vet jag vem jag ska fråga när jag har problem!
<Coffe> Barre,  du sa du hade mailat ett prisförlsag ?
<Coffe> förslag
<larsemil> HeMan: får jag offertsvar den här veckan ? eller ska jag tjörpa av en konkurrent?
<Barre> Coffe: nej, det sa jag inte. Jag sa att jag inte hade tid att göra det :/
<HeMan> larsemil: vet ej, har inte kollat med honom
<larsemil> HeMan: piska honom med en usbsladd.
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har ingen usb-sladd tillgänglig, går det bra med en infiniband-kabel?
<Coffe> Barre,  ok. då vet jag .. läste fel :)
<larsemil> HeMan: ja!
<Barre> debian 6.0 får "Missing dependency Cache::Cache" i munin, har provat att installera Cache::Cache med cpan, men det hjälper inte... vad göra?
<spixx> Barre: vad säger error_log?
<Barre> spixx: vilken error_log?
<spixx> gjorde ett latantagande att du körde ngn webbapp
<spixx> men du försöker och lyckas installera modulen?
<spixx> för ibland måste man säga åt cpan att installera dep med...
<Barre> mmm, körde bara install från cpan, kanske missat nått
<realubot> gnuplot var ju ingen lek.
<nikihr> finns det ingen seen bot här? :P
<larsemil> !help | nikihr
<ubot2`> nikihr: http://help.ubuntu.com/
<larsemil> men nej ingen seen
<nikihr> ??
<realubot> Vi jobbar int så här.
<realubot> *inte
<nikihr> :P
<realubot> Hur får man gnuplot få plats med datumen på x-axeln?
<realubot> nikihr: Vad utvecklar du för grejer då? Du är ju webbutvecklare?
<nikihr> realubot: jag utveckl
<nikihr> jag kodar mycket ruby on rails, vissa vill dock bara ha enkla html + css hemsidor
<realubot> nikihr: Ok, ok.
<realubot> gnuplot är ju ruskigt kraftfullt.
<realubot> nikihr: Är det inte tråkigt att arbeta from home då?
<realubot> Nehe. Inte det.
<jesper_> nån som vet en bra sida som förklarar hur man uppgraderar kerneln?
<realubot> jesper_: Det sker automatiskt normalt sätt men du kan uppgradera kerneln genom att installera en ny kernel från mainline.
<realubot> jesper_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<realubot> jesper_: Tänk på att rc är release candidate.
<jesper_> realubot: jo men jag hitta en kernal som skall vara optimerad för Atom processorer och e en ubuntu kernal osv
<realubot> jesper_: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=449731#p449731
<jesper_> ty
<realubot> Jag har skrivit en guide för hur man uppgraderar kernel där. Tänk på att i exemplet är det en rc-kernel.
<realubot> jesper_: Var hittade du den då?
<jesper_> lyssnade på mintcast och dom nämnde denna http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2011/08/custom-32-bit-ubuntu-kernel-303.html
<realubot> jesper_: Då får du kompilera en kärna.
<realubot> Bygga en kärna från källkod.
<jesper_> realubot: que? asså hmm
<jesper_> för mycket för  mig :-)
<realubot> Eller vänta...
<realubot> Han har ju byggt deb-filerna.
<jesper_> tyckte han sa att det skall vara 3 klara filer.
<realubot> jesper_: Du får ladda ner alla 3 deb-filer han har längst ner på sidan.
<realubot> Lägg dom i en katalog och stega in i katalogen med kommandot cd: cd custom_kernel
<jesper_> realubot: aa sen e det bara att starta varje fil va? så installerar dem det
<realubot> Kör: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> när du står i katalogen så ska kärnorna installeras.
<realubot> Starta om och välj den nya kärnan i Grub.
<jesper_> realubot: asså okok får testa det
<realubot> Dock så tar inte jag ansvar för vad det är för kernel som du har hittat på en blogg.
<jesper_> realubot: lungt denna burken e till för experiment :-)
<jesper_> skall bara lösa hur jag uppgraderar till mint cinnamon först
<Barre> HeMan: konfigurerat slapd_ plugin för munin någon gång?
<realubot> jesper_: Du kan köra det här kommandot för att göra allt på en gång av det som jag skrev här ovanför:
<realubot> mkdir custom_kernel && wget http://www.mediafire.com/file/1nbg891wzpq7qa2/linux-headers-3.0.3-030003-atom_3.0.3-030003.201108180913_i386.deb http://www.mediafire.com/file/mt0taoc0lhqh7c8/linux-image-3.0.3-030003-atom_3.0.3-030003.201108180913_i386.deb http://www.mediafire.com/file/rcfsbp00fufyrrr/linux-headers-3.0.3-030003_3.0.3-030003.201108180913_all.deb -P $HOME/custom_kernel/; cd custom_kernel && sudo dpkg -i *
<realubot> PÃ¥ en enda rad i Terminalen.
<realubot> mkdir custom_kernel && wget http://www.mediafire.com/file/1nbg891wzpq7qa2/linux-headers-3.0.3-030003-atom_3.0.3-030003.201108180913_i386.deb http://www.mediafire.com/file/mt0taoc0lhqh7c8/linux-image-3.0.3-030003-atom_3.0.3-030003.201108180913_i386.deb http://www.mediafire.com/file/rcfsbp00fufyrrr/linux-headers-3.0.3-030003_3.0.3-030003.201108180913_all.deb -P $HOME/custom_kernel/ && cd custom_kernel && sudo dpkg -i
<realubot> Den är bättre. && istället för ; efter wget.
<jesper_> realubot: funka inte fick flaggor ger mycket utdata -  kör genom "less" eller "more"
<jesper_> realubot: sen fick jag dpkg: fel: --install kräver åtminstone ett argument som är en paketfil
<realubot> jesper_: Ok, jag har inget förslag på lösning.
<realubot> Man gör normalt så som jag beskrev.
<realubot> Har du alla filerna i custom_kernel?
<realubot> Vad får du om du kör: ls custom_kernel
<realubot> i Terminalen?
<jesper_> realubot: sorry tappa all våran diskution förut. min dotter drog ut sladden så allt dog :-)
<jesper_> hur många här använder linux mint?
<Peyam> salam
<kodein> knackwurst
<phnom> lunnamelle
<K350> kan inte starta Tilda pga ett "segmenteringsfel" vad är det och vad gör manå tsaken?
<phnom> K350: 1. Googlar hela felmeddelandet för att se om någon annan råkat ut för det 2. Rapporterar en bugg till utvecklarna 3. ??? 4. Profit!
<K350> det står just bara "segmenteringsfel"
<phnom> K350: Vilken version av tilda är det?
<K350> det är 0.9.6
<phnom> Luktar lite som den här buggen då: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/292960
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 292960 in tilda "tilda crashes with Segmentation Fault (dup-of: 92264)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 92264 in tilda "[apport] tilda crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Expired]
<phnom> Hmm, ubot2` verkar inte må så bra :P
<K350> precis..låter so den
<K350> äh, frå ta yakuake då...knorr
<spacebug-> phnom: well .. det är ju duplicate av den andra bugreporten så kanske ändå
<phnom> K350: Eller Guake om du är i gnome.
<phnom> spacebug-: Kan ju vara så att den är oändligt vis också.
<K350> ah, fast jag är i KDE, snart går jag över till LXDE
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallå mannen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hej.
<Philip5> jaha, vad händer här då?
<madbear> va ett jävla liv medans du va borta Philip5
<Philip5> Kurdistan: byggt mycket paket idag?
<Philip5> madbear: kan jag tro. när katten är borta så dansar råttorna på bordet...
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag funderar på bygga gecko-mediaplayer
<Kurdistan> det finns nyare än den ubuntu kommer med
<Kurdistan> det kanske löser mitt problem med en del stream sidor
<Philip5> aha
<realubot> Här är det fullt ös ser jag.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) ja. här bygger man. Philip5 hjärntvättar mig så jag tar över hans ppa i framtiden :).
<Kurdistan> :) vill bara påpeka att jag skämtar. så ingen tror att Philip5 ppa kommer tas över av mig.
<dataviruset> någon som vet vad som uppdaterades i grub-common och grub-pc (1.98-1ubuntu13) ikväll? har inte hittat några changelogs någonstans och jag kör ubuntu 10.04...
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo!
<Kurdistan> godnatt kanalen. sängen. ta hand om dig realubot.
<x_link> phnom: Hehe
<x_link> Philip5 skulle det stå.
<realubot> Vad betyder bs i bs=512 och vad betyder count=1 i of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 ?
<realubot> Kommer ni ihåg lösenordssnacket igår?
<realubot> *i söndags.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att ett lösenord som bygger på ord är i närheten av att vara så starkt som ett lösenord som bygger på 10 enskilda bokstäver och tecken.
<realubot> När vi skriver meningar så hänger orden ofta ihop på ett väldigt logiskt sätt. Efter ett subjekt förljer ett predikat o.s.v.
<realubot> *följer
<realubot> Så mängden möjliga ord blir mycket mindre än alla orden i en ordbok.
<realubot> Aja. Intressant.
<sven_> Hallå!
<sven_> jag har precis konfigurerat en ubuntu server, att agera som router
<sven_> och jag måste bara fråga, var någonstans jag kan konfigurera mina NAT Forwarding regler?
<sven_> i centOS är det etc/sysconfig/iptables-config
<sven_> men denna finns ej i min ubuntu märker jag, hur kan jag spara dem så att en reboot inte förstör konfigurationen ?
<sven_> någon som vet hur jag gör ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-31
<spixx> morrn
<propus> god morgon.
<spixx> NÃ¥gon som har en lika underbar dag som jag :) tis a great day to live :)
<propus> något speciellt som skett?
<spixx> Ja! TÃ¥gen gick inte i tid som vanligt, jag missade anslutande buss som vanligt och jag sitter nu i ett rum med bilder av SLs ledning och planerar att blanda laxermedel i deras mat MAHAHAHA
<propus> lät ju roligt :)
<spixx> Jao :D
<nikihr> morrn
<propus> morgon nikihr :)
<larsemil> morrn morrn
<larsemil> realubot: ta en mening, stava fel på två ord och du har ett MYCKET starkare lösenord.
<kodein> bra lösenord: "Det var en afton i början av maj. Den lilla trädgården på Mosebacke hade ännu icke blivit öppnad för allmänheten och rabatterna voro ej uppgrävda;"
<realubot> larsemil: Sant.
<larsemil> kodein: i princip oknäckbart
<larsemil> jak er snel Hest!
<larsemil> också bra lösen ^^
<realubot> Jag menar bara att ett lösenord som består av en mening är grammatiskt förutsägbar i större utsträckning än många verkar tro. Sannolikheten för ett visst ord hänger till stor det ihop med ord i övriga meningen. Även om ni medvetet stavar fel och medvetet väljer konstiga meningar så kommer nog inte en vanlig user som använder en mening som lösenord att göra det.
<realubot> Orden tillhör olika ordklasser och har olika funktioner i meningarna. Det finns mycket logik i meningsuppbyggnad som kraftigt påverkar sannolikheten för en viss ordföljd.
<larsemil> realubot: men 'jak er snel Hest!' tar ungefär 2 miljarder år att hacka, medans fr98aH# tar mindre än ett dygn.
<larsemil> för en desktop dator
<realubot> larsemil: Möjligt. Men "Jag är snäll häst!" tar nog inte så lång tid.
<realubot> Jag är, är t.ex. väldigt förutsägbart.
<larsemil> realubot: tror det är hugget som stucket
<larsemil> eftersom en bruteforce inte kan gissa om det är ord. den kan inte gissa att första ordet ens är jag.
<realubot> Ordet "är" är tillsammans med att två at svenska språkets vanligaste ord. Så det är ju det första ordet ett program testar med.
<larsemil> det är inte som på tv att den hackar bokstav för bokstav
<larsemil> den måste ha en hel hash.
<larsemil> och det får den om den gissar rätt
<larsemil> vilket med en mening är nästan omöjligt
<larsemil> så du är ute och cyklar
<realubot> "Jag är" gissar ett smart konstruerat program lätt.
<realubot> Nej. Ni underskattar logiken i språket.
<larsemil> realubot: men det går inte att gissa så.
<realubot> Ett program som är konstruerat att gissa på lösenord som består av meningar gissar ju så.
<larsemil> till och med en rainbowtable måste då ha massa olika hashade meningar och det kräver helt plötsligt en GIGANTISK rainbowtable.
<realubot> Gissar på meningar och räknar ut hash av lösenordet.
<larsemil> men det är ändå oändligt mycket svårare än ett bokstavslösenord på 6-9 tecken vilket är typ standard.
<realubot> Det är just det som är grejen. Att många kommer att välja väldigt enkla meningar och då blir lösenorden väldrig förutsägbara för vissa ord är extremt mycket mer vanliga i meningar än andra. Dessutom påverkar ordföljden sannolikheten för olika ord i en mening. Om man inte medvetet felstavar och sätter två verb i rad o.s.v.
<realubot> T.ex. personliga pronomen och bindeors e.t.c. är mycket vanliga i alla texter.
<realubot> *bindeord
<realubot> SÃ¥ ett smart program kommer inte arbeta med hela ordlistan.
<larsemil> jag tror ändå du är ute och cyklar.
<realubot> Nja. Såg en miniföreläsning igår om meningsuppbyggnad och föreläsaren sa just det att t.o.m. barn förstår intuitivt ordföljd.
<realubot> Det är hur som helst inte så enkelt att hela ordlistan utgör mängden ord som ett smart program testar med. Långt ifrån.
<realubot> Men visst, det är möjligt att lösenordet är starkare än ett lösen på 6-9 tecken i.a.f.
<larsemil> rickard2: du som kan.
<larsemil> rickard2: en mening på tre fyra ord eller 7½ tecken med stora och små bokstäver?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> 7½ för att det nog är medellängden
<rickard2> ett 7-8 tecken långt med stora och små borde ju ha högre entropi än en mening
<rickard2> men om du jmf. t.ex. iHibkBzzo med 'jAg gIck tIll sKolan iDag!!11' så har ju alt. två både högre entropi och bättre komplexitet
<jolaren> Sen har vi ju special characters i Svenskan också
<jolaren> åäö
<rickard2> jo, men de brukar mest ställa till jävulskap enligt min erfarenhet
<rickard2> hade samma tanke för några år sedan och hade svenska tecken i mitt lösenord, men ibland fungerade det inte att logga in trots att jag skrev rätt lösenord
<larsemil> när jag skriver in 7-8 tecken blandat i http://howsecureismypassword.net/ så visar det <24 timmar. Medans "vandra till skolan" tar > 72 trillioner år.
<larsemil> nu säger jag inte att den kan allt
<larsemil> men den ger en fingervisning
<rickard2> ungefär samma på https://www.grc.com/haystack.htm
<jolaren> när den säger att en desktop pc skulle få fram "nkzi1da" på runt 5 minuter blir jag orolig
<rickard2> med skaplig gpu kan du säkert det
<larsemil> det kräver ju fortfarande att den har din hash.
<rickard2> det är ju förstås mellanslaget som gör stor skillnad i "vandra till skolan"
<realubot> larsemil: Det beror ju på vilka algoritmer som webbsidan använder också.
<rickard2> "vandratillskolan" = 10^22 i "search space"
<rickard2> "vandra till skolan" = 10^31
<realubot> larsemil: Jag snackar ju om ett program som är byggt för att knäcka lösenord som består av meningar.
<realubot> Jag tror ni underskattar förutsägbarheten i språket och då i synnerhet hur enkla meningar folk skriver. T.ex. kommer ordet fotboll och Zlatan att finnas med i mängder av lösenordsmeningar.
<larsemil> realubot: MEN man vet ju aldrig om det är en mening eller ett ord eller bokstäver när man har en hash
<larsemil> så ett sånt program är ändå inte så bra
<realubot> larsemil: Nej. Det är det som är det svåra. Särskilt om personen blandar ord och tecken.
<realubot> larsemil: Det är mer som ett andra försök om lösenordet inte knäcks inom 24h, typ.
<realubot> Då går programmet på lösenordet med meningar istället.
<realubot> Och då kommer inte varje ord att motsvara 1/120 000 (eller hur många ord som nu finns i sv. språket.)
<realubot> För folk kommer att skriva väldigt förutsägbara meningar där ordföljden följer en frekvens som framgår av vanliga texter, t.ex. meningar i bloggar.
<realubot> "Jag är" är mycket mer sannolikt än "Snabb gurkapa" som meningens två första ord.
<HeMan> jag kör med realubot som rootlösen på alla mina viktiga maskiner
<HeMan> ingen tror att man är så korkad så det testas aldrig
<realubot> Det är ovanligt att folk har adjektiv som en del av subjektet i en mening o.s.v.
<HeMan> funkar finfint! :)
<realubot> Det finns mängder av mönster i meningppbyggnad och vi skriver väldigt förutsägbart.
<rickard2> synd bara när du råkar på någon som är kass på att stava, eller särskriver:)
<realubot> rickard2: Ja, det är ju det.
<realubot> En sådan sak räddar ju personen.
<HeMan> ssh-nycklar och ssl-clientcertifikat ftw!
<HeMan> lite besvärligare att administrera dock
<realubot> HeMan: Jo.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag säger bara att det är helt fel att tro att mängden ord rakt av motsvarar antalet ord i svenskan. Olika ord förekommer med olika frekvens och det påverkar i praktiken mängden ord som används av vanligt folk i ett lösenord som består av en mening.
<realubot> Ungefär som att när folk ska välja ett lösenord på 10 tecken så väljer många 1234567890
 * realubot skäms när han tänker på hur enkla lösenord han har haft förr.
<realubot> Och folk i min omgivning klagar på att jag har så komplicerade lösenord nu.
<larsemil> om du är bekymrad om säkerhet så bör du kanske inte berätta dem.
<HeMan> realubot: varför vet dom vad du har för lösen?
<realubot> HeMan: När jag t.ex. skapar lösen åt dom så skapar jag alltid starka lösenord.
<HeMan> realubot: ah
<realubot> HeMan: Så då drar dom smartingarna slutsatsen att jag har sådana lösenord också.
<realubot> Och dom klagar på att lösenorden är för svåra.
<realubot> För krångliga...
<einand> WTF, ibland älskag jag windows http://imgur.com/ZLZ0H
<larsemil> men jag brukar alltid säga att ett svårt lösenord inte är säkert för då skriver folk upp det i kalendern. :)
<einand> larsemil: det är ju säkrare än ett lätt lösenord, så länge inte någon har fysisk tillgång
<kodein> bruce schneier säger att det är okej att skriva ner sina lösenord och ha i plånkan
<larsemil> einand: men det går att ha "svåra" lösenord som är lätte att komma ihåg
<kodein> hellre än att lösenordet är password1
<einand> larsemil: på tal om säkerhet, när jag var ung, så var ibland mina första uppdrag som konsult att säkare upp bokförningen. Så inga obehöriga hade tillgång.
<einand> förutom en grej, dom hade som policy att ha samma lösenord på alla användare
<larsemil> kodein: det är jag ening i
<kodein> http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/06/write_down_your.html
<kodein> "I recommend that people write their passwords down on a small piece of paper, and keep it with their other valuable small pieces of paper: in their wallet."
<einand> kodein: låter rätt korkat faktiskt
<einand> iaf idag när plånboken blir snodd hela tiden
<einand> någon som kolla min sköna bild?  http://imgur.com/ZLZ0H
<HeMan> hela tiden är kanske att ta i
<einand> nja, min har inte blivit snodd ännu, men iaf snitt 3 försök per år
<HeMan> jag tappade min på pendeltåget och fick igen den helt orörd
<HeMan> har aldrig ens råkat ut för ett försök
<HeMan> frugans kompis råkade ut för det en gång
<HeMan> men det är det enda jag hört
<einand> ok
<einand> i göteborg händer det hela tiden
<einand> min tjej blev stulen på kort och id
<einand> jag själv tog en 11 årig flicka på bargärning med handen i min ficka
<HeMan> tur man bor i lugna Stockholm!
<antii> :)
<einand> nä, ficktjuvar är det överallt här
<einand> till och med på vissa arbetsplatser jag vart på så måste man låsa in allt, för grejerna blivit stulna
<realubot> Här kommer det som ni alla har väntat på...
<realubot> realubot viktschema: http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/1283/vikt.png
<realubot> 8-10 kg muskler ska bort till sommaren.
 * realubot vill inte skrämma brudarna när han glassar på stranden i sommar.
<HeMan> skrämma bort eller skämma bort?
<einand> otäckt med så låg upplösning på diagrammet, många hopp
<realubot> Jag fulhackade ihop ett gnuplot-skript: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823639/
<realubot> einand: Det kommer ju att se bättre ut när jag har hållit på i 3-6 månader.
<realubot> gnuplot var ingen barnlek. Det går ju att göra avancerade grafer med det programmet.
<HeMan> realubot: varför har du inte 0 som lägsta värde på y-axeln?
<HeMan> realubot: det blir trevligare grafer så
<realubot> Jag väger mig 1 gång/dygn och skriver in vikten i programmet Pondus. gnuplot använder statistiken från pondus.xml i .pondus för att skapa diagrammet.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag kör med set autoscale i gnuplot.
<realubot> Då blir det så här.
<realubot> Plus ytics 2 för att ha 2 steg mellan värdena på y-axeln.
<CasperN> min skärm börjar lukta elbrand, hur många dagar har den kvara att leva tro?
<realubot> Eller 0,5 kör jag ju med.
<HeMan> realubot: varför autoscale?
<realubot> set ytics 0.5
<realubot> HeMan: Varför inte? Och varför ska jag ha med 0?
<realubot> Jag ska inte banta ner mig till 0 kg?
<HeMan> realubot: nej men graferna blir lättare att läsa då
<realubot> Jo, det är väl mer korrekt.
<realubot> Jag ska lägga in en rät linje från 90 till 80 med lutningen 0.5 kg/vecka.
<realubot> Så jag ser vilken kurva jag ska följa för att gå ner 0.5 kg/vecka.
<einand> du kommer inte gå ner 0.5Kg/veckan
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Varför inte?
<realubot> 0.5 kg/vecka är lagom.
<einand> vet inte hur det är till 80, men kurvan planar ut efter ett tag
<realubot> i snitt på 3-6 månader.
<realubot> Jo, sant.
<realubot> Jag har lätt för att gå upp/ner i vikt.
<realubot> Jag har haft det förr i.a.f.
<HeMan> när jag började träna och äta bättre gick jag ner 14 kg på 17 veckor
<HeMan> men efter det gick det tungt ett tag
<realubot> Jo, men man ska helst inte gå ner mer än 1 kg/vecka har jag hört.
<realubot> Jag siktar på 0.5 kg/vecka i snitt. Det är lagom.
<HeMan> det tog nästan ett helt år att gå ner 25 kg
<einand> fast tränar man går man ner trögare, då skall man nästa bara mäta mått i stället
<einand> eftersom mycket omvandlas till muskler
<realubot> 2 kg per månad. håller jag det så kommer jag vara fit for fight om ca 4-5 månader.
<einand> tror nog du skulle klara 1-2kg/v om du ansträngde dig
<realubot> Ja, egentligen ska man ta mått på midja, BMI m.m. också för en samlad bild.
<realubot> einand: Jo, men jag har inte bråttom.
<realubot> Om jag går ner 1 kg/månad så är det ok. Det viktiga är att trenden är positiv.
<realubot> och att den håller i sig.
<einand> nja, det viktigaste är att du hittar en lifstil du är nöjd med. annars går du upp snart igen
<HeMan> realubot: annars om du ser till att få i dig campylobakter kan du nog gå ner 5-6 kg på 1-2 veckor!
<realubot> HeMan: Jag arbetar inte så.
<einand> campylobacter
<HeMan> realubot: kyckling-sushi!
<einand> rättade google mig till
<HeMan> realubot: eller varför inte rått fläskkött, helst från något annat land än Sverige!
<realubot> Jag behöver inga grafer och shit men jag tyckte det skulle vara roligt att plotta en graf och låta den växa automatiskt dag för dag bara jag fyller i statsen i Pondus.
<einand> realubot: jag vill se statsen
<einand> realubot: helst skall du ha ett foto på dig varje dag med
<realubot> HeMan: Undvik rått kött och chark så lever du längre...
<HeMan> realubot: jag menade mer om du vill gå ner riktigt riktigt snabbt i vikt kan du se till att bli grymt sjuk
<realubot> "Världscancerfonden uppgraderar varningen för rött kött till högsta nivån och avråder helt ifrån alla processade charkvaror, som korvar och pastejer. Budskapet är att äta mindre än 500 gram tillagat rött kött i veckan. Kött från fisk, fågel och vilt anses däremot säkert. "
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/rott-kott-ger-cancer_577387.svd
<HeMan> rött kött ger även en njutning som gör att jag chansar
<einand> realubot: gammal nyhet, dom gick ut med en nyhet för någon vecka sedan om att det inte var farligt
<realubot> Det var en annan artikel jag tänkte på men jag hittar inte den nu...
<HeMan> jag kompenserar genom att köra bil försiktigare
<einand> lol
<realubot> HeMan: Och njutning motverkar indirekt många sjukdomar så man vet aldrig.
 * larsemil äter inget rött kött
<realubot> Om jag går ner 10 kg till sommaren så får ni betala en ny hemmabyggd dator till mig, deal?
<HeMan> realubot: deal!
<HeMan> realubot: jag bygger den!
<einand> realubot: om du inte går ner får du betala en till oss
<HeMan> realubot: du glömde nämligen speca innehållet!
<einand> HeMan: jag har ett gammalt pci ljudkort, soundblaster 16 jag kan bidraga med, om det fungerar
<HeMan> einand: perfekt!
<HeMan> jag har en 4 GB HD och en komplett P233'a med 64 MB minne
<einand> hum..
<einand> ingick skärm?
<HeMan> jag tror jag har en 14" nånstans
<CasperN> någon varning om IPS paneler? vilka företag är bra och inte bra dvs?
<einand> CasperN: flesta ips:er är bra
<einand> personligen gillar jag dom paneler som LG tillverkar
<HeMan> det roliga med alla platta skärmar är att Svenska Micronics gjort maskritningsutrustningen!
<einand> och sedan att det bara finns 3 fabriker som tillverkar alla panaler
<einand> så skillnaden är marginel
<CasperN> verkar mest vara S-IPS och E-IPS i mänskliga prisklasser
<CasperN> P-IPS och AH-IPS, då kostar det femsiffrigt eller?
<larsemil> https://www.inregodirekt.se/begagnade_produkter/server/tillverkare/alla/sida1/ tips!
<amelia> morrn!
<larsemil> amelia: god middag½!
<amelia> nu har jag äntligen mötat klart för idag..
<amelia> hmm, nu ska jag försöka få tag i en TP-kabel på det här stället... känns som ett jätteprojekt, vet inte ens var jag ska börja leta. :(
<CasperN> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hp_zr2440w.htm
<CasperN> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hp_lp2475w.htm
<CasperN> den första länken är en ny S-IPS skärm från HP, den andra är en skärm från 2008
<CasperN> men om jag fattar rätt så är den äldre betydligt bättre om man ska skriva ut saker
<CasperN> färgrymden på den äldre ser ut att täcka hela adobe rgb
<CasperN> nästan samma pris på dem dock
<larsemil> HeMan: tack!
<HeMan> larsemil: np
<larsemil> HeMan: får se vad det blir
<larsemil> hade varit fint att få det kalrt innan helgen
<HeMan> larsemil: är lite avunds på att ni har skoterföre...
<delhage> ingen som kommit på hur man visar DUID i linux än?
<HeMan> nej
<delhage> hm
<HeMan> funderar på att göra en insats vid tillfälle
<larsemil> delhage: DUID?
<larsemil> HeMan: vi har underbar vinter just nu!
<delhage> larsemil: Device UID, ipv6
<larsemil> HeMan: 3dm snö och -10 i några veckor nu
<HeMan> larsemil: härligt!
<HeMan> larsemil: jag ska nog ta en lördag och åka upp till era backar
<delhage> eller dhcpv6 uid är det väl...
<larsemil> HeMan: på söndag ska jag åka bräda! kom kom !
<larsemil> delhage: oj oj oj ni får det svårt nästa år i superettan. brage har toppvärvat!
<larsemil> delhage: ryktet säger att vi ska toppa med http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Aubynn
<delhage> steffo?
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, undra om jag hade något bokat då?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag kollar!
<larsemil> HeMan: inget är väl viktigare än lite vinter!
<HeMan> larsemil: det skulle kunna vara något som redan är bokat
<larsemil> nu dags för lunch!
<amelia> man vet att man jobbar på ett amerikanskt företag när längdenheten på TP-kablar står i ft. :P
<larsemil> på dalnix mäter vi allt i U. till toaletten är det ungefär 100U
<amelia> haha
<delhage> larsemil: den hoppjerkan, lycka till...
<delhage> nu ska jag iväg och testa IPv!
<amelia> delhage: ska du på molndagen i mars?
<delhage> IPv6...
<delhage> amelia: vad är det?
<amelia> delhage: redhat cloud tour
<delhage> var och när?
<delhage> måste sticka nu, later
<amelia> delhage: kista victoria tower 21 mars
<amelia> delhage: http://www.europe.redhat.com/promo/cloudtour2012/
<K350> upgraded to kubuntu 11.10. compiz doesnt' work well. I think I need soem kind of kde4 support thing. And how do I hange windowdecorator to whatever kde4 use?
<K350> vad heter kde4 windowdecorator?
<jolaren> Hej! funderade på att införskaffa mig någon vps för att kunna tunnla trafiken till någon land lång borta.. och för att kunna köra irssi där
<jolaren> nå tips?
<amelia> jolaren: amazon?
<andol> jolaren: På den här eller andra sidan pölen?
<jolaren> amazon lät fint!
<jolaren> ska egentligen bara användas när jag surfar på fik och sånt (behöver knappt tunnlar annars) och för irssi då
<jolaren> Vad krävs? Vart kommer jag billigast undan?
<amelia> jolaren: annars kan du köpa en vps av glesys i new york...
<andol> jolaren: Tja, om det inte är så viktigt att det är långt borta så riktigt så är nog nästan Europa trevligare, för att slippa alltförmycket roundtrip tid.
<jolaren> i New York så kommer ju någon åt servern, hjälper säkert att jag är amerikan
<jolaren> när jag säger långt borta så menar jag mest att den är säker från ögon
<jolaren> extra ögon
<amelia> hur menar du då?
<jolaren> typ som om polisen skulle kika
<jolaren> med en server i USA så skulle jag kunna få sitta i USA
<jolaren> eftersom att jag är medborgare
<einand> någon som vet hur den där "Press f12 on boot" fungerar, så startar den windows installationsprogram. Funderar på att ersätta den med linux
<K350_> någon som använder openbox här?
<HeMan> K350_: tror Barre körde openbox
<antii> ställ frågan!
<kodein> frågan är om nån använder openbox.
<nikihr> antii:
<nikihr> yoyoyo
<antii> nikihr: läget?
<nikihr> antii: jora det är lugnt sitter i örnsberg hos syrran och är barnvakt
<nikihr> jobbigt :P
<K350_> Finns det en zoom funktion där. Kan man invertera färger som i compiz 'negative', och finns där en kub. Elle rnåja, kan jag lätt o ledig   gå från en arbetsyta till en annan?
<K350_> finns det ett gui för att konfigurera elle rmmåste jag pilla i någon fil?
<antii> nikihr: haha
<larsemil> K350_: finns ingen kub, inte som standard och du kan lätt och smidigt byta arbetsyta, dock måste du nog ställa in vilka knappar som gör det.  och det finns negativa teman också.
<K350_> Finns det zoom?
<larsemil> K350_: programmet xmag finns. vet ej flera. i #gentoo-se finns det en kille som heter mikachu som är utvecklare av openbox. prova fråga honom
<monotux> han lär inte vara trött på liknande frågor :)
<monotux> K350_: openbox är en sk minimal fönsterhanterare, det brukar generellt innebära att man inte har tillgång till extra effekter men nästan alltid grundläggande saker som att byta skrivbord, byta fönster...
<monotux> vill man ha effekter ska man nog köra en annan fönsterhanterare eller lära sig fixa effekterna själv, genom att köra typ xcompmgr eller vad man nu använder nu för tiden
<monotux> jag brukar köra openbox på långsamma datorer för att inte behöva köra en fullskalig skrivbordsmiljö som typ gnome eller kde
<K350_> efter att ha upgraderat till kubuntu 11.10 så har mina gtk aps inte längre samma färgtema som mina KDE apps. det hade dom förut. Vad kan man göra för att gorrigera det?
<kodein> mon dieu
<K350_> har du en egen? :)
<kodein> ja. min husgud, så att säga
<kodein> han ser ut som en vektoriserad jackie chan: http://ircz.de/static/pics/2012/01/31_09_32_55/24A4w.jpg
<CasperN> vill man ha compizfunktioner så är xfce eller gnome ett betydligt bättre alternativ än openbox. xcompmgr ger lite transperans och dropshadow menyer till openbox bara, fading menyer och sånt men inte mycket mer tror jag
<CasperN> fast openbox är ett bra alternativ om man vill ha något simpelt, själv kör jag det utan en skrivbordsmiljö
<K350_> jag vil bar aha zoom och möjlighet att iblan få negativ. *synskadad*
<CasperN> har man det i combo men nautilus måste man stänga av lite funktioner, bra att veta ifall man drar in openbox i gnome
<K350_> Hittar jag ngt alternativ så byter ja bums. Har mkt problme med compiz
<CasperN> compiz zoom är ju oslagbart fin annars
<CasperN> det finns något program som kan invertera färger, kommer inte ihåg vad det heter bara
<CasperN> det fungerar till openbox, det är jag nästan 100% säker på
<K350_> Ja, det är därför jag har använt compiz. Men u strular det för mycket så jag vill gärna byta.
<CasperN> http://xcalib.sourceforge.net/
<CasperN> det där programmet
<K350_> vet att det finns något som heter kmagmify eller liknande. Har inte testat. Men hur jag gör med negativ vet jag inte
<CasperN> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1080867
<K350_> hm.....ska vi se här......
<K350_> det verkar finnas grejjer i Skrivbordseffekter ja gkan använda.
<K350_> Men nu kan jag inte byta fönsterhanterare. Jag har bar acompiz i listan. Inte kwin, eller vad KDE hanteraren nu heter....
<K350_> jabbadoo: ok I can change. But now with keys, only witht the mouse
<phnom> Huh, radiotjänst verkar vara rätt efter i tiden, de har upptäckt tonval, men inte att olika siffror har olika toner.
<einand> vad då?
<CasperN> någon som har en DELL ST2220T eller liknande, alltså skärm med multitouch? är det en hypad grej, eller finns det någon fördel med att använda händerna?
<phnom> einand: De presenterar ett val, så får man antingen trycka valfri siffra för att välja det eller så väntar man för nästa val, etc.
<einand> lol
<kodein> ja, det är jättebra om man har en chef som springer omkring och petpekar på ens skärm hela tiden.
<bittin> är den nya Smurfarna nåt att se?
<kodein> det beror nog på om man gillar usel smörja designad för att driva upp leksaksförsäljning eller inte.
<haffe> kodein: Har inte du ett nintendo 3ds?
<kodein> jo.
<haffe> PÃ¥ tal om leksaker :)
<haffe> Men ok.
<haffe> Det har väl aldrig utgett sig för att vara annat än en spelkonsoll.
<kodein> det är ingen leksak. det är ett viktigt arbetsverktyg
<kodein> jag känner mig som peter gibbons ibland
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Office Space, det var inte igår.
<kodein> fast jag har väl iofs aldrig spelat på arbetstid
<kodein> och jag slipper använda de nya omslagen på tps-rapporterna
<kodein> men idag så har jag haft en "kund" som mailat mig, med kopia till bland annat CIO:n, och sedan har han även skickat samma mail till min närmaste chef "för kännedom". därefter har jag "löst problemet" åt honom. Efter det har min chef varit förbi två gånger om det, och nu väntar jag bara på att den förbannade CIO:n mailar mig om det också.
<haffe> Jadu.
<haffe> Ibland funderar man på varför människor finns.
<kodein> Jean-Paul Sartre uttryckte det bäst. l'enfer, c'est les autres
<K350> Efter uppgradeiring till Kubuntu 11.10 så har alla mina gtk aps ett eget färgtema. Inte som förut KDEs färgtema. Hur kan jag fixa det?
<Barre> gnälliga kunder är oftast resultatet av säljare som inte förmedlat rätt förväntningar, min erfarenhet ialla fall.
<kodein> tja, så kan det förstås vara i en del fall, men här internfakturerar vi, så våra kunder har sällan några större val om vad de kan få köpa. :)
<Barre> internkunder, bah.... de ska bara ha och ha
 * Barre är internkund =)
<kodein> och det är egentligen inte min kund heller, det är min kunds kund
<haffe> Då är det väl faktiskt inte ditt problem?
<kodein> jo, det blir mitt problem när folk tjatar på mig om det
<kodein> men det var inte så mycket jobb att lösa heller. "fixa det på eran sida istället, vi vill inte"
<kodein> men nu ska jag göra annat
<kodein> http://www.missatsamtal.se/telefonnummer/0101011713/ <-- envisa jävlar
<Coffe> Barre,  om man har en snittstorlek på filer ( ca 60000) på 7kb.. skulle du sätta för block storlek ?
<Barre> Coffe: åå... jag är dålig på FS tuning.. men vad är du ute efter? vilken typ av applikation är det?
<Coffe> apache som matar vår CDN
<Coffe> så det är sällan samam bild läses igen
<Barre> random read alltså?
<Coffe> ja till 99.9 %
<Barre> skulle försöka se till att varje block rymmer en fil, alltså minst 8k, eller 16k för att minimera IO mot fysis disk
<Barre> ju större du sätter storleken desto mer förlust på volym kommer du (eventuellt) göra
<Barre> Coffe: det förutstätter iofs att du har en motsvarande stripe och chunk size på underliggande raid
<Coffe> minns inte.. det är en raid0
<Barre> Coffe: ok. men ponera att du formaterar filsystemet i låt oss säga 32kB block och har en raid0 på fyra diskar med en chunk på 4kB, det kommer generera väldigt mycket IO på varje fysisk disk..
<Coffe> Barre,  är med på det.. det är en mjukvaru raid har jag för mig .
<Coffe> ville bara kolla va experten tänkte .. tack :)
<einand> någon som vet hur banken reagerar om jag vill plocka ut 75öre
<Barre> varje IO kommer gå fort, men du kan inte köa upp IO, alltså bra för singeltrådat. oftast är det parrallelism (eller hur fan det stavas) man är udet efter
<Barre> Coffe: ^  s/udet/ute/
<Coffe> ok. han som ska göra om FS .. tänker gå på 1048b block.
<SejmL> någon som har koll på om man kan göra avatarerna mindre i gwibber?
<thomas_QQ> "rfkill list" ger mig att mitt trådlösa internet (wlan)  är "soft blocked". Hur går jag tillväga för att få det fixat?
<phnom> thomas_QQ: rfkill unblock
<phnom> Med numret på kortet som rfkill list ger dig
<phnom> Eller typen på devicen, t.ex. wlan
<thomas_QQ> phnom:  Tackar så mycket! Nu fungerar det trådlösa internet igen efter flera timmars hårt letande på internet.
<phnom> thomas_QQ: man rfkill ;)
<bittin> satt o rotade på en tjejpolares gamla Dell Poweredge sen hittar jag mappen bittin_nude.rar daterat 2007 vågar nog inte tanka hem den :<
<K350> hur lägger man till ett repo från terminalen. det är någon ppa grej
<johanbr> add-apt-repository
<K350> tack! :)
<bittin> the awkard moment when you find bittin_nude.rar on your ex girlfriends old FTP
<SejmL> skulle någon som kör ubuntu kunna kolla om denhär fungerar för er :/
<SejmL> http://www.kanal5play.se/program/play/roskilde-s01e01
<SejmL> funkar inte för mig
<SejmL> afk ngn min
<realubot> SejmL: Fungerar hos mig.
<realubot> Firefox 9.0.1
<realubot> Ubuntu 11.04. 64-bitars.
<SejmL> meeeen
<SejmL> fan vad störigt
<SejmL> ska springa ut i köket o bre lite mackor
<SejmL> afk
<realubot> SejmL: Har du testat kanal5play.se i Chromium?
<realubot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bittin> sudo apt-get install realubot
<realubot> bittin: Mm.
<realubot> Det är grejer det.
<K350> hur katten installera rman ett gtk3 tema i kubuntu och var/med vad  ändrar/editerar man det?
<realubot> K350: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#KDE_Theme
<realubot> K350: "To add a KDE Theme from an outside source, Click on Install New Theme and locate the KDE Theme file."
<SejmL> tebax
<SejmL> nej men jag har provat
<SejmL> firefox
<SejmL> och chrome
<SejmL> det löste sig nu
<SejmL> tack för hjälpen :D
<SejmL> fin kanal dethär
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad görs? :)
<Philip5> kollar lite på tv bara
<Kurdistan> Philip5, såg lite på modo matchen. sömnpiller.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, dessa dagar har jag fått många kde uppdateringar. verkar vara samma paket som släpps nyare. knas.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur ser guru Philip5 skrivbord ut? :)
<Philip5> uppdateringar av kde 4.8 eller?
<Philip5> jag har ett rätt standardmässigt utseende
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ju, det är kde 4.8 men det är nästintill alltid samma paket
<Kurdistan> den som släpper har fått hybris ? :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: byggt mycket paket idag då? du som är värsta builder bob nu för tiden
<Philip5> har inte jag märkt tror jag
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sluta driv :P. nee. jag har inget bygga. funderade på foxen, men den står ju buntu för själv.
<Philip5> om de uppdaterar paket i kde 4.8 så är det nog tweaks eller rebuilds för någon funktion
<Kurdistan> Philip5, själv vad har du byggt?
<Philip5> står i paketens changelog i så fall vad de ändrat
<Philip5> inget
<Kurdistan> Philip5, mycket möjligt. har ej kollat på loggan.
<Philip5> har inte kommit något kul att bygga på sista tiden
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) får man se ditt standard DE?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7935/desktop1011.png
<Kurdistan> Philip5, stilrent. du verkar ha effekterna på :).
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> kodein: idag fick jag en ny blixt på posten jag beställt på ebay... kul grejs... tänkte du som är lite foto-snubbe du också... :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  fotar du mycke
<Philip5> jovars
<Philip5> kul med foto och fotoprylar
<swecarp> vad använder du för redigerings program
<swecarp> foto är roligt men jag har inte fotat något på 2 månader tror jag
<Philip5> aftershot/bibble för raw-filer, gimp för pixelgrejs och så digikam för att organisera och importera bilder
<swecarp> jag testar nu corell aftershot pro  men gör endel i gimp
<swecarp> organiserar med shottwell
<Philip5> aftershot är bibble som corel köpte upp
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> och jag kör också med det för raw-filer
<Philip5> shotwell verkar ok men digikam är så mycket mer
<Philip5> nackdelen för vissa med digikam är ju att det är rätt tajt beroende av kdelibs så man måste installera en del sånt och det gillar ju inte en del ubuntuister
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) Philip5 vill att du kör kubuntu/kde.
<swecarp> jag har digicam på lapptoppen har inte bestämt mig vilken jag skall ha
<Philip5> för mig är valet lätt
<Philip5> swecarp: vad har du för kamera då?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag kör crunchbag på min lapptop så jag är inte avogt inställd till dom olika distarna
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kör den disten som passar dig. mitt tips.
<swecarp> japp det är det jag gör kör ubuntu med classic gnome
<Philip5> swecarp: gissar på att du är en canon-kille ;)
<swecarp> ja är en canon man och då är du en nikon grabb eller Philip5
<Philip5> självklart :D
<swecarp> vi är totala motsatserna ju
<Philip5> har du några roliga grejer till din canon? uppsättning objektiv, blixtar och grejs?
<Philip5> vi kör båda aftershot ;)
<Philip5> swecarp: foto kan bli en rätt dyr hobby
<swecarp> inga roliga grejs bara ett tamron 70-300 ett canon ef 28-90 kameran är en eos 450d
<swecarp> min andra hobby som jag har är karpfiske och det är dyrt om man skall ha riktigt bra grejer
<Philip5> jo det blir lätt så
<Philip5> fast jag är faktiskt lite sugen på den nya versionen av tamron 70-300
<Philip5> bildstabiliseringen i den är grym
<Philip5> synd att den inte är ljusstarkare bara
<swecarp> jag har inte hängt med på foto grejer på ett bra tag  så har ingen koll
<Philip5> aha, du får ta upp det lite mer igen men det viktiga är ju ändå att använda det man har
<swecarp> just nu jagar ja en gratis dator som har bättre prestanda än min gamla P4
<swecarp> det blir enheldel fotande på våra hundar när vi är på utställningar
<Philip5> då har du i alla fall inte lagt det på hyllan
<Philip5> man ska ha grejer som är i nivå vad man behöver och använder. man kan alltid ha bättre precis som med bilar eller datorer
<swecarp> nej då vissa perioder så fotar jag inget sen kommer det perioder då jag kan dra iväg en 500-600 kort på en helg
<swecarp> brb rökpaus
<Philip5> för mig också och för mig har det rätt mycket med årstid att göra
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Kurdistan> :) tur att man inte är intresserad av fota. verkar vara inne.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  foto är roligt men kan bli väldigt dyrt
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) tur att man inte har det som hobby.
<swecarp> synd bara att det inte finns ett linux program som kan utmana adobes program men gimp är väldigt bra
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man röra på sig. må väl alla tuxare.
<swecarp> Philip5:  här är en länk till lite foton som jag och min fru har tagit inga profsbilder utan rent vaardags bilder på hundarna och lite till http://foto.thizas.se/#home
<CasperN> Philip5: du som fotar mycket, använder du en monitor med wide gamut?
<Philip5> CasperN: nej ingen särskild skärm. en samsung syncmaster på 24''
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> står i valet om jag ska fortsätta vara bekväm med sRGB eller sattsa på den problemfyllda vägen med färgprofiler
<CasperN> inget lätt val, man vill ju veta hur saker kommer se ut med adobe RGB och liknande innan man skriver ut, men jag vill även ha en fungerande webbläsare utan att behöva kalibrera om för sRGB
<Philip5> x_link: är du beredd nu då?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> :D
<x_link> Hehe ;D
<x_link> Dags att nanna, god natt!
<Philip5> du sköter dig :)
<Philip5> god natt
<barkflap> Varför låter Laleh som om hon sjunger på norska i början av låten "Snö"?
<Umeaboy> barkflap: Fråga henne.
<lag^> Du joinar kanalen för att fråga det? Vadå random? Du kanske ska ta och fråga henne!
<Umeaboy> Du kan få hennes nummer av mig.
<barkflap> Du har hennes telefonnummer?
<barkflap> lag^: Jag känner inte kändisar.
<lag^> kafrune: Jag gör
<barkflap> Och hon har kåtraspig röst medan jag har en kraxig och obehaglig sådan.
<lag^> MEn det här känns ändå lite waaaaay off?
<Umeaboy> barkflap: Ja, har många kändisars nummer ja.
<barkflap> Varför det?
<barkflap> Och hur?
<Umeaboy> Det stavas kontakter.
<lag^> Umeaboy: Jag hade hennes nummer innan hon blev känd :<
<Umeaboy> Har en kompis i sångbranshcen.
<barkflap> De enda kontakterna jag har sitter i väggen.
<barkflap> lag^ har haft henne som flickvän?
<Umeaboy> Rabih Jaber. Du känner till honom va?
<lag^> barkflap: Jag är inte lagd åt det hållet..
<barkflap> lag^: Inte lagd åt hållet att vilja ha värsta pangbruttan som flickis?
<lag^> barkflap: Att ha flickvän över huvudtaget är inte min grej.
<barkflap> :S
<barkflap> "Världen är liten" och "ankdamm" i alla ära, men skumt att någon här är någon slags kompis till Laleh. :P
<lag^> Jag är inte kompis med henne.
<lag^> Men när vi var små lekte vi i sandlådan ihop ;o
<lag^> Fast jag gillade inte henne! För hon snodde jämt min kompis :\
<barkflap> !
<barkflap> Blir inte klok på hennes dialekt.
<barkflap> Låter som norska i början av den där låten.
<Umeaboy> Jag blir inte klok på stockholmarnas dialekt.
<lag^> Hon pratar ju göteborgska!
<Umeaboy> Ja, men jag tycker inte om STHLMska.
<Umeaboy> När vi likväl pratar om dialekter.
<lag^> Men jag svarade på barkflap!
<Umeaboy> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, men säääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääg deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet dåååååååååååååååååååååå!!!!!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<lag^> -.-
<Umeaboy> Lustigt att hon pratar Göteborgska när hon har vuxit upp i närheten av mig på senare tid.
<m4tt1s> är det någon här som är nördig nog för att veta hur jag ska lösa mitt problem med mörk skärm när jag har flera skärmar eller sätter igång vissa program?
<lag^> "vuxit upp ... på senare tid"
<Umeaboy> lag^: Ja?
<lag^> hon växte upp i Göteborg. Var hon bott efter att hon blev känd är inte att "växa upp"
<m4tt1s> några förslag?
<Umeaboy> m4tt1s: Byt skärm?
<m4tt1s> dude
<m4tt1s> svårt på en laptop
<Umeaboy> Inte om det är en ASUS Transformer. ;)
<m4tt1s> och jag vet att det är just den här modellen också
<Umeaboy> Höhöhöhöhöhöhöh
<m4tt1s> haha
<Umeaboy> Hey, you asked for it. ;)
<m4tt1s> alltså, det går att fixa med setpci
<m4tt1s> men det är inte alltid så lätt när man inte ser vad man skriver
<m4tt1s> och nu är det så illa att jag inte kan köra spel fullscreen
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu skulle ha mått bra av att ha xfdrake.
<m4tt1s> och då blir man ledsen i ögat
<m4tt1s> xfdrake
<m4tt1s> ?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> !xfdrake
<ubot2`> Factoid 'xfdrake' not found
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
<m4tt1s> definitely not found
<Umeaboy> http://www.google.se/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=sv&source=hp&q=xfdrake&pbx=1&oq=xfdrake&aq=f&aqi=g-L1g-vL3&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1289l2380l0l2684l7l5l0l2l2l0l430l991l1.2.1.0.1l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=cb5e79096f274b8a&biw=1366&bih=602
<m4tt1s> aha men jag känner igen fglrx
<m4tt1s> från någonstans för länge sedan
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Jag använder tre distar just nu.
<m4tt1s> vilka
<Umeaboy> En på min bärbara dock.
<Umeaboy> Mandriva, Mageia på den stationära & Ubuntu 10.10 på den här laptopen.
<m4tt1s> mageia har jag inte hört om innan
<Umeaboy> m4tt1s: Kanske för att den är nystartad?!
<Umeaboy> #9 på distrowatch iaf.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<m4tt1s> awright
<m4tt1s> är det nått att ha då
<Umeaboy> Jo, med tanke på att med Mageia så styr inte något företag över dess framtid.
<Umeaboy> Det är användarna som gör det.
<Umeaboy> www.mageia.org & blog.mageia.org
<m4tt1s> älskar ubuntu men den här buggen som har dykt upp gör verkligen mitt liv surt
<Umeaboy> Bedriver själv en kanal för Svenska Mageia-användare.
<Umeaboy> Du får gärna komma in dit.
<m4tt1s> awright är den på freenode?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<m4tt1s> vilken är det?
<Umeaboy> #mageia-se
<m4tt1s> hittar inte
<Umeaboy> Skriv /j #mageia-se
<CasperN> einand: är du skillad på elektronik?
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-01
<barkflap> lag^: Göteborgska? Lyssna på början: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH-nywfotBc
<barkflap> Norska!
<spixx> Morrn!
<rickard2> morn
<realubot> God morgon kanalen.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<einand> jag tyckte jag skrev godmorgon, men måste inbillat mig det, eller så har realubot hackat min log och raderat det.
<realubot> Jag raderade det. Jag tyckte inte att det hörde hemma här. ;)
<spixx> :)
<spixx> mmm kaffe
 * einand har skrivit sin första kommentar på GP.se
<spixx> Grattis
<einand> tackar tackar
<spixx> tycker det är synd att DN tagit bort sina kommentar möjligheter :(
<spixx> o noes
<amelia> morrn!
<lag^> morrn
<nikihr> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.429815/kde-oppnar-fildelningstjanst
<larsemil> nikihr: om det kommer google calendar integration kan det bli fett. :)
<Barre> larsemil: owncloud har CalDav, vilket gör google calender redundant ;)
<einand> Barre: hur bra är den att synka mot mobilen?
<larsemil> Barre: google calendar och kontakter är det viktigaste för mig att ha synkat överallt
<Barre> einand: vet faktiskt inte, har ännu inte testat owncloud, men att ange en caldav URL i iPhone/Android är inget konstigt
<einand> fungerar oftast väldigt konstigt
<Barre> jasså
<einand> iaf med den inbyggda kallendern
<Barre> har jag inte upplevt, kör ett par kalendrar med DAViCal utan att uppleva några konstigheter
<einand> på tal om mobil, funderar på att köpa mig ett frekvens spann
<Barre> larsemil: jag håller med om att synka kalendrar och kontakter är viktigt, men att det är google som skall göra det känns mindre viktigt. Jag kör också google, men försöker jobba bort det så mycket det går för att "äga" min egna data, paranoid? You bet :P
<larsemil> Barre: jag vet, jag har gjort liknande saker. Förut körde jag t.ex enbart ubuntu one men det var vissa problem med det så jag gick över till google.
<larsemil> Barre: men det måste ju finnas riktigt vettiga tjänster för att köra det lokalt?
<einand> jag lägger all ofarlig data hos google
<einand> fast funderar på att sluta med det nu, när deras nya avtal är utåt..... fel
<Barre> larsemil: absolut, owncloud skulle kunna vara en sådan lösning. Fullt möjligt att installera en egen server, men som sagt, har inte testat det själv ännu..
<Barre> larsemil: http://owncloud.org/support/setup-and-installation/linux-server/
<einand> jag skulle därimot vilja ha en vettig dropbox liknande lösning. som fungerar med egna serverar
<Barre> einand: jaaaa!! +1000000000 på den..
<Barre> einand: börja koda plz :P
<einand> Barre: upptagen med en gmail klon ;)
<Barre> feckers
<einand> fast, om någon annan är med, så man slipper vara ensam kan jag mycket väl tänka mig att koda en sådan
<larsemil> einand Barre sparkleshare.
<larsemil> jag provade och blev bara imponerad
<einand> nja
<einand> jag fick det inte att fungera smidigt
<einand> fast, kanske mognat nu, prova det när det var helt nytt
<Barre> larsemil: problemet med sparkleshare är att det kör ssh och inte https (eller har jag misstörstått arkitekturen)?
<einand> har inte jag något mot därimot
<Barre> går inte att synka överallt, otroligt många platser jag är på blockar allt utom http/https
<einand> det jag gillar med dropbox är att det är så otroligt enkelt
<einand> jag skulle vilja ha typ att man skriver in user@domain och lösenord
<larsemil> Barre: det kör git
<einand> git :(
<einand> urk
<larsemil> einand: vad spelar det för roll vad som ligger bakom så länge det fungerar?
<einand> jag har börjat få ett ohäslosamt hat mot git
<Barre> larsemil: ja i backen ja, men klienten ansluter väl sig med ssh till servern'
 * Barre misstänker att einand är kverulant =)
<einand> anänd inte så svår ord, nu tvingar du mig att googla
<Barre> hahaha
<einand> Barre: faktiskt, jag håller med. jag är nog kverulant. Fast jag klagar bara på saker jag är missnöjd med ;)
<Barre> hahaha...
<einand> nja, jag skulle nog definiera mig som sjukligt perfektionistiskt, och förväntar mig inget annat än det bästa
<einand> och vad som är bäst, varierar ju från person till person
<einand> och eftersom ingen är tankeläsare. blir det mycket klagande
<amelia> som gjort för att alltid bli besviken.
<larsemil> Barre: ja ssh
<Barre> larsemil: vilket blir ett litet problem för mig, jag hade föredragit https
<einand> Barre: vad händer om du lägger ssh över port 443 ?
<Barre> einand: stateful inspection.. :(
<phnom> einand: Vad har git gjort dig?
<einand> phnom: vägrar fungera. Blir konstant trubbel så får lägga ner mer tid på att lösa det än att koda (troligtvis mitt fel ändå)
<einand> men gillar när saker bara fungerar
<einand> Barre: vissa är för paranoida ;)
<phnom> einand: Du får ta en git-kurs på chalmers då, det borde ju finnas någon :P
<einand> phnom: nja, har nog inte tid
<einand> phnom: lär mig väl så småning om ändå, hela mitt nuvarande livsverk ligger i git
<phnom> haha, då är det ju dags att lära sig.
<einand> nja, fungerade skitbra, ända tills vi blev flera som jobbade på det
<madbear> haha
<madbear> alla versionshanterare är skitbra tills man blir flera som jobbar
<larsemil> och då är git > subversion iaf! :D
<madbear> samma skit vafan sluta dilla
<einand> jag gillade subversion
<madbear> du gillar namnet
<phnom> Det funkar jättebra om man håller sig utanför master...
<einand> enda nackdelen med svn är att det blev så otroligt tröt när det blev många filer
<einand> nja, var det som sabba hela tiden med git. Olika grenar, när dom skulle mergas m.m.
<einand> fast, handlar väl mer om att man inte skall ta med randomfolk, utan ha någon form av disiplin på hur man commitar
<madbear> jopps
<einand> fast jag skall väl inte klaga allt för mycket. Hade jag vetat hur man gör den perfekta versionshanteraren så hade jag gjort det.
<andol> Ba
<amelia>    ,,,,
<amelia> OPS
<cleamoon> det finns väl personer som gick ut från kth här, eller hur?
<einand> cleamoon: dom sluta hänga här när dom gick ut
<einand> ;)
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> var hängar de då?
<einand> vet inte
<cleamoon> men det finns väl personer som är i kth nu?
<spixx> >_> whois :D?
<phnom> cleamoon: LTH rapporterar in iaf.
<cleamoon> phnom: och?
<kodein> ohhh
<kodein> jäklar vad du är badass, cleamoon
<phnom> OH noes! Nu vart jag pwned i byxan.
<madbear> haha
<madbear> faktiskt
<cleamoon> ...
<spixx> omg :P
<larsemil> Barre: einand webdav är ju iof typ dropbox.
<einand> larsemil: jo, fast det synkar ju inte filer
<einand> iaf inte på det sättet jag vill
<larsemil> einand: nej man måste ju vara uppkopplad
<larsemil> men det gör mig inget.
<larsemil> det är samma fil som är tillgänglig överallt
<einand> jo
<einand> telia har ju oändligt webdav utrymme för 29 eller om det var 39kr/mån
<einand> kör jag just nu
<spixx> :S jag har en ftp :) funkar utmärkt :D
<larsemil> spixx: finns ingen fin "montera mapp" med ftp dock.
<einand> jag skulle vilja att min nas här hemma hade webdav, överväger att slänga in debian för det
<spixx> i windows? eller linux?
<einand> både och
<kodein> larsemil: curlftpfs
<spixx> Ah, windows kan lägga till FTP och FTPES utan problem :S?
<larsemil> kodein: men det är ju ett enda stort felhack.
<einand> annars gillar jag sshfs
<cleamoon> einand: om du köper en webbplats på one.com får du en oändligt webbhårddisk...
<spixx> inte vart som helst dock
<kodein> fuse är väl ett finhack?
<spixx> einand: Ja :)
<spixx> äger
<einand> cleamoon: fast nu är inte one kända för sin kundvnälighet och stabilitet
<spixx> och sshfs funkar på windöd också
<larsemil> men hela poängen med varför jag gillade owncloud här nu var ju för att jag äger datat och ingen annan
<larsemil> plus att jag kan dela filerna lokalt inom owncloud eller till alla
<larsemil> http://daladevelop.se/owncloud/apps/files_sharing/get.php?token=fee807a8f9de713e30fd9b7f0a5f9f593f0bf7eb
<madbear> larsemil: sluta sprida den där trojanen nu
<madbear> det räcker!
<cleamoon> einand: det är ok... inte perfekt men ok...
<spixx> daladevelop :P?
<larsemil> spixx: ?
<spixx> bara såg urlen :P
<larsemil> dalarnas bästa utvecklarkollektiv. det enda också.
<spixx> Ja :P
<spixx> sämsta med då?
<madbear> japp
<Barre> larsemil: absolut, men jag saknar bra klientsynk program... :P
<Barre> larsemil: koda *klapp* *klapp* *klapp*
<larsemil> jag har lite svårt att komma igång idag, därför jag leker med owncloud och liknande.
<einand> jag har inget mot att lägga datan hos någon annan, bara jag själv känner mig trygg med hur den hanteras och krypteras. Tex kör jag aldrig nått som inte har klientside kryptering
<larsemil> startar upp min kära windows xp
<spixx> einand: kör sshfs eller FTPes
<spixx> eller sftp :P
<einand> spixx: fast grejen var att jag ville ha synk, kör mycket semi-offline
<einand> dvs mobilt bredband, och vill inte ladda ner/upp allt hela tiden
<realubot> Yo!
<larsemil> yo!
<Barre> !oy
<ubot2`> Factoid 'oy' not found
<einand> !oY
<ubot2`> Factoid 'oY' not found
<larsemil> oh! där fick jag owncloud att lira med pam.
<einand> larsemil: tufft
<einand> larsemil: är det en massa meck?
<Barre> !kaka | larsemil
<ubot2`> larsemil: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> du får dokumentera hur du gör nu larsemil
<larsemil> einand: nej inte alls. skriver en patch och skickar in också
<larsemil> Barre: var inte så krångligt när man gick in och snokade i koden
<einand> larsemil: aha, så du har redan gjort jobbet åt mig ;)
<larsemil> thats me. doin the job.
 * realubot fakturerar kanalen för supporten i ubuntu-se.org.
<larsemil> medans realubot tagit sovmorgon har jag redan provat ett nytt projekt, gjort en bugg och jagat ner buggen och skickat in en buggfix.
 * larsemil borde nicka realdeveloper
<einand> larsemil: Gott
<einand> nu kan jag ragga brudar med "Jag har chattat med en bugg och fix rappoterare"
<larsemil> einand: du är nog inte beredd på vilken effekt det har på kvinnorna dock... så använd det sparsamt.
<einand> larsemil: tack för tipset, kanske skall börja lite smått med "Jag känner till larsemil"
<einand> hört hans namn avlägset
<einand> för att sedan framåt kvällen säga "Jag har sett hans nick irl"
<larsemil> einand: episkt!
<larsemil> jag är väldigt imponerad över owncloud måste jag säga. jag kommer fortsätta tjata lite om det. enkel kod att utveckla appar och liknande också.
<HeMan> larsemil: bättre än nova-sviten?
<einand> larsemil: vad klarar den för tjänster, är det smidigt med fil överföring?
<realubot> l08:03 < realubot> God morgon kanalen.
<realubot> larsemil: Sovmorgon, tss...
<einand> realubot: vi andra var vakna redan vid sex
<HeMan> realubot: det är ju din snooz-knapp-bot!
<larsemil> HeMan: inte kollat på nova alls.
<larsemil> einand: just nu itne så många. Men många feature requests i roadmappen som nog kommer bli bra
<HeMan> larsemil: kollade snabbt på owncloud, verkar inte alls vara samma område
<einand> larsemil: jag vill bara ha det typ som dropbox så blir jag glad
<HeMan> larsemil: nova är för att bygga moln-infrastrukturer med storagenoder, virtuliserngsnoder och accoutning odyl
<realubot> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/1283/vikt.png
<realubot> Aj, aj. Det går åt fel håll...
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det är inte samma grej
<einand> realubot: vänd den upp och ner, så gör jag med alla mina problem
<realubot> Mm.
<HeMan> larsemil: har du provat tonido? "personal cloud"...
<einand> HeMan: websidan verkar iaf lovande
<larsemil> HeMan: nope.
<HeMan> einand: tonidos? eller novas?
<einand> tonido
<HeMan> einand: jo
<einand> brb
<einand> skall man prova på tonido tro
<einand> btk
<mewmin> bind, torture and kill
<einand> mewmin: fina linux kommandon
<bittin> finns torture?
<einand> jag vill ha en hubot
<einand> jag är så coool, jag har ett usb minne som ser ut som en nyckel, och där har jag lagt alla mina nycklar på det :)
<HeMan> nästan orelaterad fråga, finns det något standard dataformat för att lagra information om fysiska nycklar?
<einand> HeMan: tror jag, för när dom gör kopior på nycklar trycker dom bara in den där koden som är tryckt på den
<einand> och så står dom och glor på nyckeln medans den slipas
<HeMan> einand: man borde lagra sina nycklar så
<einand> borde vara enklare för en låssmed, i stället för att borra upp låset. Så säger man koden och han kommer hem med en kopia
<einand> HeMan: fast personligen tycker jag att mekaniska nycklar är förlegat
<HeMan> einand: jag med
<HeMan> einand: jag kollade på elektriskt styrda låsblock hem men dom var så dyra
<einand> under tusenlappen om du bygger själv
<einand> HeMan: själv funderar jag på något "Köpcentraliknande" kopplat till mobilen. Så när man kommer innom typ 5 meter så öppnar sig dörren själv.
<HeMan> einand: litar inte riktigt på mig själv...
<HeMan> einand: hade en idé om ubikey-öppning
<einand> fungerar hur?
<einand> själv litar jag inte på andra, så jag bygger gärna själv
<HeMan> för något år sedan när jag fortfarande var i verkstaden varje vecka hade jag nog byggt en själv
<bittin> ska tydligen på antimissbruks möte nästa vecka
<einand> bittin: kanske du lär dig nått
<bittin> einand, det har jag redan gjort
<einand> bittin: tydligen inte, eftersom du skall på ett möte
<bittin> jag funderade på att skita det
<bittin> förstår inte varför kommunen vill att jag ska på möte 25dagar efter jag gjort nåt dumt
<einand> bittin: för att du skall lära dig.
<bittin> det har jag ju redan gjort
<bittin> då polisen snackade med mig i 2timmar
<bittin> räcker inte det
<einand> tror jag inte
<kodein> bängen och kommunen är två olika myndigheter, så det är klart att det inte räcker.
<bittin> kodein, nej ska ju tydligen prata med alla myndigheter för jag råkade göra nåt dumt för 25dagar sen
<bittin> får gå dit jag söp för 25dagar sen och tänkte inte på var jag pissade, adjöss
<bittin> ska inte hända igen
<realubot> bittin: Vad är det för dumt du har hittar på då?
<bittin> realubot, blivit så full så jag pissade utanför ett hotell
<realubot> Ok. Det är väl inte så farligt.
<HeMan> bittin: synd du inte blev så full att du startade en bank och lurade av alla människor sina pengar
<HeMan> bittin: då hade du gått fri
<bittin> HeMan, typ så ja
<realubot> "En undersökning av de lösenord som knäcktes vid intrånget mot Sony visade att 17 procent innehöll endast siffror, 43 procent bara små bokstäver och 76 procent var åtta tecken eller kortare."
<realubot> Av "de lösenord som knäcktes" ja.
<realubot> Det var väl just därför dom knäcktes?
<realubot> Starka lösenord avslöjades aldrig?
<HeMan> men det var väl flera miljoner lösenord dom knäckte?
<Fogge> "Av de krukor som gick sönder när de tappades i marken var dåligt tillverkade, spräckta sedan innan eller landade illa"
<realubot> HeMan: Jag funderar på om statistiken är beräknad på vilka lösen dom räknade ut en has för eller om statistiken bygger på att krypterade lösenord som fanns i databasen.
<realubot> Fogge: Typ.
<Fogge> Att folk i regel har dåliga lösenord betvivlar jag inte, men det går ju att föra i bevis på bättre sätt...
<realubot> Det som är intressant i Sony-fallet är ju att det var så många lösen som läckte ut så det blir ju ett bra urval.
<realubot> Eller är Sony-peopel smaller than everybody else?
<realubot> Visste ni att Svanberg hade rätt om "small people"? Personer i hög position överskattar sin kroppslängd jämfört med andra.
<realubot> Frågan är om omvänt gäller. Att en persone som inbillar sig att den är lång kommer upp sig i karriären.
 * realubot gör lång näsa åt kanalen.
<realubot> Och visste ni att många överskattar IQ:n hos en lång person och underskattar IQ:n hos en kort person?
<realubot> Nej. Jag tänkte väl att ni inte hade koll på det.
<HeMan> realubot: tyst, jag försöker bli längre!
<realubot> Börja med att skaffa ett längre nick.
<realubot> HeManMasteroftheUniverse
<realubot> Det är ett nick för en snubbe med hög IQ.
<realubot> Inget lågiqnick.
<HeMan> så länge jag har längre nick än Barre är jag nöjd!
<HeMan> det där sa jag bara för att Barre skulle bli highlightad...
<realubot> Barre Barrskog.
<HeMan> realubot: det är bättre att vänta till en par timmar efter Barre svarat
<realubot> "Ungefär var fjärde svensk mellan 25 och 65 år hittar sin partner på nätet, enligt en Sifo-undersökning från 2009."
 * realubot har varit rätt ute hela tiden. Ubuntu ger brudar.
<realubot> "Numera är nätdejting det vanligaste sättet att träffa en partner på i Sverige. Krogen har, efter många säkra år i toppskiktet, halkat ner till fjärde plats."
<einand> realubot: jag träffa Herrjare på nätet
<realubot> Herrjare?
<Herrjare> einand: <3
<realubot> Vem är det?
<realubot> Herrjare: Who are you?
<realubot> Delliah?
<realubot> Vaför kallar du dig Herrjare?
<Herrjare> realubot: einands tjej
<realubot> einand: Det är väl inget nytt?
<realubot> Ni är kassa på att folda!
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Snart topp 4000. :)
<Herrjare> realubot: för jag härjar runt
<impaktor> Hur är det med sådana där usenet nyhetsgrupper? kostar det pengar att vara med i dessa?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> det finns gratistjänster
<kodein> men jag tycker det mest har varit spam på senare år
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan en newsgroup och feeds?
<einand> realubot: jag tycker inte det är nått skoj
<kodein> vad är det för skillnad på epost och forum?
<realubot> impaktor: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_newsgroups
<realubot> kodein: Forum är allmänt tillgängliga på nätet och sorterar ämnena på ett snyggt sätt.
<realubot> Mail måste du prenumerera på och det är inte lika lätt att övervaka många trådar?
<realubot> einand: Varför är det inte skoj? Det låter ju som feeds=
<realubot> ?
<kodein> och feeds skiljer ungefär lika mycket från newsgroups
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Comp.os.linux.misc&action=edit&redlink=1
<kodein> usenet är väl ungefär som en mailinglista
<realubot> Oj.
<realubot> comp.os.linux.misc
<kodein> och med feeds antar jag att du menar rss?
<realubot> Ja.
<einand> realubot: att folda alltså
<realubot> kodein: rss är väl bara en variant av feed?
<realubot> atom, rss, rss2.0
<kodein> tja, feeds är ju bra om man vill läsa olika sidor som uppdateras utan att själv gå dit och titta överallt
<realubot> Jag tycker feeds är riktigt bra.
<realubot> Jag prenumererar t.ex. på Arbetsförmedlingens utskick.
<kodein> ja, men att fråga hur det skiljer från usenet är ju lite som att fråga om skillnaden mellan äpplen och sarkozy
<realubot> einand: Skoj. Det handlar ju inte om att det är skoj utan att hjälpa till.
<einand> realubot: jag hjälper bara till om jag tycker det är skoj
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> einand: Det är ju bara att låta en staionär dator stå och tugga?
<impaktor> Hmm "alt.suicide.holiday — pro-choice discussion of suicide"
<impaktor> dodgy.
<realubot> Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy eller Järnladyn?
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har sett filmerna?
<impaktor> TTSS skall vara mycket bra. Järnladyn är väl mer kontroversiell.
<einand> realubot: Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy kommer no bli svårslaget, om inte omöjligt för årets bästa film
<realubot> Det är helt otroligt att dom tar lika mycket betalt för svenska lågstatusfilmer på bio som am. storfilmer.
<realubot> einand: Mm, har härt mycket bra om den. Dessutom gillar jag spionfilmer.
<impaktor> Tror inte jag fattat det här än. Dessa usenet listor, ligger de på någon server någonstans som man måste koppla upp mot, eller?
<einand> impaktor: fungerar typ som e-mail, fast som alla kan ladda ner
<realubot> Och kommentera?
<realubot> impaktor: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs#Newsgroups
<realubot> Joining newgroup. Där står hur du lägger till en newsgroup i Thunderbird: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Joining_newsgroups
<realubot> Och server är t.ex. comp.os.linux.misc
<realubot> Antar jag.
<realubot> Jag läste något om att man kunde kommentera nyheterna från newsgroupen?
<realubot> What?
<realubot> "You have asked Firefox to connect
<realubot> securely to thepiratebay.se, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure."
<realubot> "This Connection is Untrusted"
<impaktor> realubot: oj. fuffens på gång. Hoppas storebror inte ser dig.
<realubot> Varför fr jag upp det när jag försöker gå in på TPB?
<impaktor> Läste just någon på slashdot om pirate bay
<kodein> de kanske inte tjackat cert än för .se?
<realubot> .se?
<realubot> Varför säger den så? Jag försöker ju inte gå in på .se.
<realubot> Det står ju thepiratebay.org i adressfältet.
<realubot> :|
<impaktor> Tror inte "comp.os.linux.misc" är server-namnet utan snarare gruppnamnet....
<impaktor> Eller är jag ute och cycklar?
 * impaktor tycker det är svårt att stava.
 * bittin tycker det bara finns spammers kvar på usenet
<nikihr> gah någon som kör irssi i screen via ssh?
 * impaktor har kvar sin usenet-oskuld, så vet inget alls om detta.
<kodein> realubot: de har ju gjort nyhet idag av att de ska köra .se för att slippa få domänen seizad av amerikatt.
<kodein> impaktor: stämmer bra
<impaktor> hmm, googlar man "usenet servers" verkar det som att man måste betala. Vill ju bara vara med i någon flame-war eller något. Inte ladda ner alla filmer av Keanu Reeves.
<impaktor> Och "usenet servers free" ger inga uppenbara träffar.
<realubot> kodein: Du har ju rätt. Jag trodde du drev med mig.
<realubot> https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-moves-to-se-domain-prevent-domain-seizure-120201/
<kodein> impaktor: kanske du kan ge http://www.eternal-september.org/ ett skott
<impaktor> kodein: tack. ser ut som det jag var intresserad av. text.
<realubot> "Our 3 friends and blood brothers have been sentenced to prison. This might sound worse than it is. Since no one of them no longer lives in Sweden, they won’t go to jail. They are as free today as they were yesterday,”
<impaktor> Annan fråga: har smhi.se de mest aktuella prognoserna, eller finns de någonannanstans?
<realubot> yr.no
<realubot> Tror jag?
<realubot> impaktor: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/ingen-ort-for-liten-for-ambitios-vadersajt_3312951.svd
<einand> roliga är att all väderdata som yr.no har ger smhi till dom
<realubot> impaktor: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/trygg-nydanare-i-stormens-oga_3478481.svd
<realubot> einand: Eller så köper yr av shmi?
<bittin> http://thefuckingweather.com/?zipcode=Stockholm&REMEMBER=checked&CELSIUS=yes
<einand> realubot: dom får det gratis. alla väder organisationer byter data gratis mellan varandra. därför smhi blev så förbannade och skrev i media för nått år sedan. Då yr ger bort information gratis som smhi tar betalt för
<impaktor> realubot: tack.
<bittin> http://thefuckingweather.com har all info man behöver
<HeMan> fast yr och smhi ger olika prognoser
<einand> HeMan: handlar bara om hur man tolkar rå datan
<einand> HeMan: båda får exakt samma rådata
<HeMan> har för mig det var olika radarbilder med
<HeMan> och dom borde bli samma oavsett tolkning tycker jag
<einand> svårt att tro, eftersom smhi skickar dom
<einand> HeMan: men är samma grej med svt och tv4 båda två ger ger olika väder, fast allt kommer ifrån samma källa
<impaktor> Men bara tv4 har en presentatör som vikt ut sig.
<nikihr> Godkväll
<nikihr> :)
<einand> nikihr: laga dina åäö
<nikihr> men fan allvarligt?
<nikihr> har precis gjort det
<monotux> jag gissar att du använder irssi i en terminal?
<monotux> weechat
<monotux> titta
<nikihr> ja irssi brukar köras i terminalen
<nikihr> hehe
<monotux> kolla så att din terminal har rätt encoding
<monotux> det är utf-8 du vill ha
<monotux> inget annat
<nikihr> jag vet
<nikihr> men jag sshar in till servern
<nikihr> om jag Ãkör lokalt sÃ¥ fungerar det
<monotux> tror det har något med din inputrc att göra
<nikihr> nuu dåååä öäöäö
<nikihr> jag orkar inte med detta just nu
<nikihr> ska lägga mig och kolla på sopranos och sova :) varit en lång dag
<monotux> ser ut att funka nu i alla fall nikihr h
<monotux> -h
<Marcel1> hejsan alla glada!:D
<Marcel1> idag undrar jag varför den säger "E: Kunde inte hitta paketet openjdk-7-jdk"   när jag försöker installera java.
<Marcel1> jag skriver "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk" och har klickat i alla programkällor
<spacebug-> om du kör sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search openjdk-7-jdk
<spacebug-> mäh
<spacebug-> dra efter tre minuter då..
<Marcel1> sorry
<Marcel1> råkade döda pidgin
<spacebug-> Marcel1: kör sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search openjdk-7-jdk
<spacebug-> vad säger den då? listar den ett paket då?
<Marcel1> spacebug-: jag ska testa nu:D
<spacebug-> oki
<Marcel1> spacebug-: listar massa paket o det står "bra" innan
<spacebug-> sista raden typ som är viktig
<spacebug-> visar den:   openjdk-7-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<Marcel1> Bra http://ftp.df.lth.se lucid-security/multiverse Packages
<Marcel1> Bra http://ftp.df.lth.se lucid-security/multiverse Sources
<Marcel1> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Marcel1> ska kolla
<spacebug-> kör bara: apt-cache search openjdk-7-jdk
<Marcel1> spacebug-: gjorde det inget hände
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det har kommit ny beta.
<Kurdistan> verkar fungera bättre. har inte haft tid och testat men 295.* version av nvidia drivrutiner kommer nog vara bra för mitt kort.
<Kurdistan> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=c8daada6b4c752b36e3824ddd56ac7b9&t=122606
<spacebug-> Marcel1: ok du har du inte det paketet i dina källor. Kör du 11.10 så ska det finnas i de förinställda källorna men du verkar köra lucid eller? Ingen aning om ifall det paketet finns med där
<Marcel1> spacebug-: jag hade 11.10 o då funka det bra!
<Marcel1> jag gick tillbaka till 10.04 nu för vad jag har förstått ska det vara stabilare (och snabbare)
<Marcel1> spacebug-: ska jag kolla i synaptic
<Kurdistan> Marcel1, stämmer bra. den är snabbare och är nog stabilare för flesta burkar. dock har 11.10 varit den stabilaste buntu för mig.
<spacebug-> Marcel1: http://www.clickonf5.org/7777/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/
<Marcel1> Kurdistan: ok, borde jag kanske köra den istället då?  (kör Xubuntu då)
<Marcel1> spacebug-: hittade openjdk-6-jdk
<Kurdistan> Marcel1, fungerar 10.04 bra för dig? om så är fallet fortsätt köra den.
<Marcel1> spacebug-: den kan jag installera
<spacebug-> Marcel1: mm verkar som 7:an inte finns med som paket i multiverse men finns kanske eventuellt i andra ppas?
<Marcel1> spacebug-: hur fixar jag den då? tror jag borde ha den för min javakurs i skolan
<Marcel1> eller det står att jag ska ha den i instruktionerna
<Marcel1> spacebug-: googling
<spacebug-> Marcel1: denna kanske http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Marcel1> spacebug-: tror du annars det fungerar med java 6?? strår inget om det i vår kurs men är det stor skillnad?
<storage> vars e barre
<Kurdistan> heja kde :). Philip5.
<Philip5> heja heja
<Kurdistan> oj :) Philip5 måste vara upptagen när han inte ens märker heja kde.
<Philip5> typ
<Kurdistan> vad typar du om? :)
<Philip5> nyheter
<Philip5> swecarp: tjena fotomannen :)
<swecarp> tjena foto grabben
<Kurdistan> swecarp, Philip5 är ingen grabb. han är en av farbröderna här i kanalen. även min mentor i :) knåda.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag kanske är värsta grabben
<Philip5> och med en kamera i handen känner man sig alltid 10 år yngre :P
<swecarp> ok Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, även tio år yngre är du en farbror i mina ögon. :P
<swecarp> man blir lite av en papparatzi med kamran i högstahugg
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag har installerat senaste nvidia betan. verkar hittills lovande. vågar inte skriva/säga för mkt.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: "Fixed a bug that prevented the internal panel from working on some laptops with GeForce 7 series GPUs." det är väl ingen som bryr sig om nvidias 7000-serie längre?!?! ;)
<Philip5> vilket var en av nyheterna i nya betan
<haffe> Jag har ett geforce 6600 i min burk.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har varit på nvidia utvecklarna :).
<Philip5> ställt dem mot väggen och skällt ut dem
<Kurdistan> jepp. :P
<Kurdistan> men den senaste betan fungerar bra. så jag håller tummarna.
<einand> Kurdistan: hjälper det, lyssnar dom?
<Kurdistan> einand, verkar så. jag har :) varit på dem i deras kanal. men det är nog bäst lägga upp buggrapport (nvnews).
<Kurdistan> om det inte är distro specifik bugg
<einand> troligtvis bara spel för gallerian
<Kurdistan> einand, menar du att saker som inte fungerade för mig med tidigare drivrutiner och fungerar nu med senaste betan är spel för gallerian?
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag röra på mig.
<einand> nä att dom svarar på irc och låssas intresserade av buggrapporter
<realubot> einand: Jag tror att jag har läst att väderstationerna utbyter informationen nu när du säger det.
<realubot> http://thefuckingweather.com/?zipcode=Gothenburg&CELSIUS=yes
<realubot> Haha, nice länk bittin postade.
<einand> realubot: sovit idag?
<haffe> Hej alla.
<phnom> Hoj
<K350> Finns det någon zoom funktion i openbox?
<barkflap> "Redan när staten utredde huruvida statliga casinon skulle få startas så konstaterade man att det illegala spelet omsatte 2 miljarder kronor årligen i Sverige på 75 identifierade svartklubbar – varav 50 fanns i Malmö." <-- Hur kan det vara möjligt att ha ens en enda svartcasino med roulettehjul o.s.v.? Allt som krävs är att en enda polis kommer dit så är det bara att stänga. Eller en enda person som kvallrar.
<phnom> wtf, du kan väl iallafall använda samma nick så man kan göra /ignore på ett lätt sätt.
<einand> phnom: jag?
<einand> barkflap: har för mig kasinon får bedrivas i slutet sällskap, och rouleett är lagligt. Både liseberg och centralstationen har det
<phnom> einand: Nä, barkflap a.k.a. Rainbowzer a.k.a. något annat nick jag har glömt.
<barkflap> phnom: Ignorera * istället så blir du nöjd.
<barkflap> einand: Hmm.
<barkflap> "Slutet sällskap" låter luddigt.
<phnom> Om det naturligtvis inte finns fler folk som kommer in och droppar random-saker med samma syntax, isåfall ber jag om ursäkt.
<barkflap> "samma syntax"... Det kallas "korrekt svenska".
<barkflap> Uppenbarligen ett främmande begrepp för dig.
<einand> varför har SD minnen gått upp i pris igen?
<realubot> Jag tror det finns ett samband mellan SDs popularitet i opinionsmätningarna och efterfrågan på SD-minnen.
<einand> realubot: kanske
<einand> tror du sd minnen är främmlingsfientliga?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<realubot> einand: Tveksamt.
<Kurdistan> har någon testat Owncloud?
<einand> Kurdistan: tror larsemil lekar med det
<Kurdistan> larsemil, hur fungerar den?
<Kurdistan> einand, danke för infot.
<Kurdistan> einand, sysslar du fortfarande med gentoo eller har du gått över till arch-sidan?
<Kurdistan> arch folket verkar vara sjukt duktiga på ha det allra senaste "stabila" först. kanske blir så när man inte behöver bry sig om att bygga en dist eller liknande. kan då lägga tiden på dokumentation och nya paket.
<einand> Kurdistan: nja, jag hade hemskt gärna kört gentoo problemet är att dom kör gamla paket
<einand> och skall jag meka med allt själv kan jag lika gärna slänga in LFS
<einand> så det blev arch
<Kurdistan> einand, okej. förstår. vad tycker du är största skillnaden mellan arch vs gentoo?
<einand> hum.. skulle nog vilja säga hastighet
<einand> finns nog inget som slår en source dist i prestanda
<Kurdistan> einand, menar du hastigheten när det kommer till flödet av paket eller pakethanteraren?
<Kurdistan> eller prestandan av disten man fixat ihop?
<einand> nej, när man kör maskinen
<Kurdistan> bör inte gentoo få ut mer av hårdvaran då det är mer knåda och ha sig?
<Kurdistan> einand, som sagt du kan detta bättre än mig, men som jag förstått så krävs det mer pill att få igång gentoo än arch.
<einand> nja, det tror jag förstås inte på
<Kurdistan> einand, okej, då har jag fått fel info, eller läst fel.
<einand> gentoo får ut rejält mycket mer av hårdvaran, framför allt då du optiomerar mjukvaran efter det som din cpu klarar
<einand> en binär distro måste kompileras efter minsta gemensam nämnare
<Kurdistan> einand, då har jag ju inte fel.
<einand> Kurdistan: nja, tar lite längre tid i början med genoo, eftersom den måste kompilera allt.
<einand> men annars vet jag inte
<Kurdistan> gentoo får ut rejält mycket mer av hårdvaran, framför allt då du optiomerar mjukvaran efter det som din cpu klarar<<<--- jag menar ju det
<Kurdistan> Kurdistan: nja, tar lite längre tid i början med genoo, eftersom den måste kompilera allt. <<--- och det :)
<Kurdistan> så vad är fel? :)
<einand> 23:34:35 < Kurdistan> einand, som sagt du kan detta bättre än mig, men som jag förstått så krävs det mer pill att få igång gentoo än arch.
<einand> krävs ju inte mer pill, kräver bara någon minuts mer tålamod
<Kurdistan> einand, det är ju fortfarande rätt. :)
<einand> nej
<Kurdistan> kalla det tålamod eller vad du vill :)
<einand> pill är ju när du måste pilla med saker själv
<einand> enda skillnaden mer eller mindre är att du skriver pacman på en och emerge på den andra
<einand> och det tar 20sekunder att installera ett paket, mot 30 sekunder
<einand> typ
<einand> förutom firefox, som kanske tar 3minuter mot 5 minuter
<Kurdistan> einand, okej så pakethanteraren är snabbare i arch än gentoo
<einand> nja, är väl det att du laddar ner källkod i gentoo
<Kurdistan> einand, okej.
<Kurdistan> då förstår jag.
<Kurdistan> einand, danke för gentoo och arch undervisningen nu kallar sängen för kuddkrig.
<einand> Kurdistan: :)
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> Kurdistan: självklart är det andra skillnader med.
<CasperN> fördelen med andra distar än arch är att deras paketdatabaser inte är nere :)
<CasperN> AUR är nere just nu nämligen :D
<einand> CasperN: använd någon annan då
<Kurdistan> CasperN, spara på godbitarna. jag ska sova. ingen mer arch vs gentoo diskussion.
<CasperN> äh, ska inte installera något ändå
<CasperN> såg det bara i en annan kanal :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, aur är det inte community repot?
<einand> Kurdistan: stämmer
<CasperN> stämmer
<CasperN> och där får man se upp
<Kurdistan> :) ja nu kan jag ha kuddkrig med leende
<CasperN> många knepiga saker som slängs upp
<einand> Kurdistan: fast finns några dussins mirrors
<CasperN> vissa program är det bättre att dra från projektsidor istället
<Kurdistan> sovgott pojkar
<einand> finns två nivåer, en som är verfierad av trusted användare
<Kurdistan> eller rättare sagt godnatt :)
<einand> https://www.archlinux.org/mirrors/status/
<CasperN> aur dök iaf upp igen
<CasperN> aja
<realubot> einand: Du har blivit aktiv i kanalen igen.
<einand> funderar på vilket verktyg som är bäst nu när clyde inte suportas
<CasperN> jag gillar iaf arch, trevligt att bestämma själv vad man vill ha
<einand> CasperN: jag gillar gentoo bättre, då kan man bli av med all X skit dependens med
<einand> iaf, jag är en terminalnörd, och kör xorg bara för att kunna ha flera terminaler igång
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/sport/fotboll/narmare-40-doda-vid-egyptisk-fotbollsmatch
<CasperN> OMFG!
 * realubot gör en enhandsapplåd för x_link.
<realubot> Det är ju det här som många inte har räknat med när diktatorerna faller. Istället för demokrati o.s.v. så blir det ur askan in i elden.
<realubot> Det gick ju inte så bra i Tunisien heller där islamisterna vann valet.
<CasperN> demokrati att avsäga sig demokratin :)
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, typ. Eller att sluta innan man har börjat.
<CasperN> påminner en del om Iranska revolutionen
<realubot> CasperN: Japp.
<realubot> Liberaler, kommunister och islamister störtade ju Shahen. Därefter tog islamisterna makten.
<CasperN> typ som nu, hoppas de blir lyckligare än iranierna blev bara
<realubot> Iran ställde sig ju bakom resningarna i Tunisien och Egypten.
<CasperN> klart de gjorde
<realubot> Det blir knivigt om Libyen, Tunisien och Eypten blir islamistiska stater.
<realubot> *Egypten
<CasperN> man är naiv om man trodde på annat resultat
<realubot> Mjo, det är inte så förvånande faktiskt.
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-02
<phnom> einand: Du kan ju använda tmux eller screen för att få flera terminaler i fb också.
<einand> phnom: nja jag gillar hårdvaruacc. också
<einand> vilket inte nvidias drivare pallar med utanför xorg
<nikihr> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<nikihr> fan jag kan inte använda åäö i min server :P
<kodein> klart du kan!
<kodein> men hur menar du, mer specifikt?
<larsemil> god morgon!
<nikihr> kodein: ser ni mina åäö?
<nikihr> jag ser dom i irc men inte i input raden
<nikihr> då blir dom frågetecken
<antii> nej nikihr
<Barre> du har lite locale problems...
<kodein> ja, jag ser dina åäö. men vad betyder de?
<kodein> nikihr: om du anv. screen, prova flaggan -U
<nikihr> kodein: funkar inte utanför screen heller
<larsemil> nikihr: vilken terminal?
<nikihr> när jag kör locale så får jag bara POSIX
<nikihr> rxvt-unicode
<nikihr> i servern alltså
<Barre> kanske tangentbordet lutar, dina ö lutar,, så här o:             :P
<larsemil> Barre: din gamle göteborgare!
<nikihr> :P
<andol> Alla är vi Göteborgare innerst inne :)
 * andol tror gott om folk
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl9GMOTaqtc&feature=related
<nikihr> dave grohl <3 haha så jävla skön
<Barre> o/
<larsemil> nikihr: du måste sluta skriva om du inte fixar dina locales. :D
<kodein> nej, han ska bara undvika de konstiga tecknen.
<kodein> lite mer utmaning, men mycket roligare
<Barre> han får skriva som Nafallo, itsället för åäö så använder han aao   =)
<kodein> eller installera och konfigurera sin locale
<nikihr> ska det sta posix eller inte?
<kodein> export LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8
<nikihr> en_GB?
<kodein> storbritannien
<nikihr> inte en_US?
<kodein> men varför skulle jag vilja ha korkade inställningar på pappersstorlek?
<kodein> och 12-timmarsklocka, för den delen?
<larsemil> kodein: bra för dem som inte kan räkna så långt.
<larsemil> kodein: cirkus större delen av hamerikanska befolkningen. :D
<nikihr> kodein: vad ska jag ha i /etc/locale.gen ?
<nikihr> en_GB.utf8 ?
<nikihr> nu har jag en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<kodein> du kan ju prova med en_US.utf8 istället för påsicks till att börja med iaf
<nikihr> so jag kor export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<nikihr> sen loggar in och ut?
<nikihr> brb
<nikihr> nuu dåå
<nikihr> åäö
<Barre> snyggt
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> åäö
<nikihr> vafan
<nikihr> nu slutade det fungera
<nikihr> måste starta upp screenen med -ru
<nikihr> aja nu funkar det iallafall
<larsemil> 10:09 < nikihr> måste starta upp screenen med -ru
<larsemil> nikihr: nej då jag retas med dig, det är fint så fint
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> :(
<nikihr> härligt
<nikihr> åäö
<nikihr> funkar fortfarande?
<larsemil> japp
<nikihr> gött
<spixx> Aruugh :D
<spixx> nikihr: varför skicka skräptecken?
<nikihr> ?
<nikihr> alla ser ju mina åöä?
<nikihr> eller?
<kodein> jag ser dem
<kodein> mycket stiliga tecken
<larsemil> någon om lirat bloodbowl?
<kodein> jag känner nån som gjort det
<larsemil> jag med
<larsemil> ska lira i en liga för första gången nu i helgen. ska bli skoj
<nikihr> jahaapp
<kodein> jojo
<nikihr> jag har lite tråkigt
<nikihr> :(
<kodein> så går det.
<nikihr> nu ser inte jag dina åäö
<nikihr> sluta skojas med mig
<kodein> vad nu då!
<kodein> mina åäö syns väl jättebra!
<nikihr> asså
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> puckon
<nikihr> kodein: funkar det inte eller inte?
<kodein> vad menar du?d
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> funkar mina åäö eller inte
<kodein> ja?
<nikihr> skriv åäö då
<kodein> frågan var väl om dina funkar, inte om mina gör det.
<nikihr> 1040 ( kodein) vad nu då!
<kodein> 10:40 < kodein> mina åäö syns väl jättebra!
<nikihr> ahh
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> sry
<nikihr> y
 * Barre längtar hem
 * delhage är hemma
<Barre> delhage! yo... kallt hemma?
<delhage> Barre: ja
<delhage> Barre: är du ute och reser?
<delhage> annars menar jag att min lägenhet är kall
<Barre> delhage: mmm.. bara UK i.o.f.s. men det är bara ~0 grader
<delhage> här säger dom att det är -15
<Barre> :O
<larsemil> -10 i dalom
<nikihr> ser ni fortfarande åäö ?
<Barre> ok, gillar inte kallt väder
 * Barre sköjar med nikihr :P
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> är inne och testar en grej i weechat så ville se till att det funkade här med
<Barre> ser snyggt ut
<realubot> Ja, vad ska man säga... god jul?
<nikihr> grymt
<realubot> Eller god fortsättning kanske passar bättre...
<realubot> Eller i förskott. Äsch, jag struntar i det.
<nikihr> Hund: :)
<Hund> :D
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.430105/intel-erbjuder-skydd-vid-overklockning
<nikihr> antii: ! :))
<delhage> Barre: vad gör du i UK då?
<spixx> nikihr: hur gick det med dina skräptecken?
<Barre> delhage: hemligt :P
<amelia> Barre: hej!
<amelia> Barre: såg att ni hade värsta stora uppdraget på SEB. ;)
<Barre> amelia: tjenis =)
<amelia> Barre: står flera av era grävskopor utanför. :D
<Barre> amelia: hahahaha.
<Barre> amelia: skit ner dig :)
<amelia> Barre: hihihihihi
<spixx> language young people
<Barre> spixx: tack för komplimangen, jag tar åt mig.. men vad i språket hakar du upp dig på?
<nikihr> spixx: bra :)
<amelia> Barre: det är sjukt roligt faktiskt, jag har helt hakat upp mig på de där grävskoporna och nu ser jag dem överallt. :P
<Barre> du ser... en helhetsleverantör amelia, tillskillnad från er nischade spelare
<Barre> ;p
<spixx> oerhör ohövligt bara Barre
<amelia> Barre: ni kan både gräva av fibern och laga den? :)
<larsemil> amelia: har hitachi grävskopor?!
<amelia> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> hahaha
<spixx> Hitatchi är ett rätt stort företag ;)
<amelia> ja, synd bara att de inte är på det klara över vad de är bäst på. då hade de ju fokuserat på det, eller hur Barre? :P
<larsemil> amelia: då hade ju barre varit arbetslös. eller fått gräva.
<spixx> Grävmaskiner? Deras diskar rockar ju :P
<Barre> spixx: om du vrider kolon och högerparantes mot höger :) så blir det en leende gubbe som lixom tar udden av påståendet, hade jag avslutat med ! så kan jag förstå att det misstolkas ;P
<Barre> larsemil: den som gräver en grop åt andra....
<spixx> Barre: har bara tråkigt :P
<amelia> bara så ingen missförstår så tycker jag att Barre är väldans snäll, vi har bara en väldigt underhållande storföretag vs. storföretag dispyt.
<Barre> delhage: jag har ett par dagar här för att gå igenom framtiden i lagring...
<spixx> amelia: så kontentan är att ni båda har sålt era själar och har blivit onda?
<Barre> spixx: det är helt korrekt :)
<spixx> ah :) misstänkte det :P så vilket ondskefullt företag jobbar du på?
<amelia> haha
<spixx> eller dum fråga
<spixx> hitatchi :P?
<amelia> vi får helt enkelt vara glada att varken jag eller barre jobbar på siemens.... budgetmobiler, kärnreaktorer och dödståg hade nog fått den här diskussionen att spåra ur totalt.
<spixx> siemens äger ju :P
<spixx> mycket coolare med kärnkraftverk än traktorer :P
<kodein> atomdrivna traktorer.
<K350> Skumt, jag gör ändringar i systemsettings. Efter onstart finns de inte där. hu. någon?
<olja> har problem dem att spela dvd skivor, någon som vet vad problemet kan vara? HAr VLC och Gnome MPlayer och datorn läser skivav och öppnar den som mapp men funkar inte o se på
<cleamoon> olja: har du installerad alla kodar?
<kodein> haffe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P-yAkBbIV0
<nikihr> *gääääsp*
<scarleo> tja, försöker sätta ihop en video i openshot. Ljudet funkar bra men videon visar bara en pixlig bild från någonstans på slutet av videon
<scarleo> det händer påde i förhandgranskningen och efter jag har exporterat den. Jag har kollat så att videon funkar bra att spela för sig innan openshot ska mixa ihop den med ljudet
<scarleo> både*
<scarleo> fattar inte vad som är fel, filmen är i .ogv och ljudet .ogg och jag lägger dem i varsin track, borde väl vara just så enkelt?
<scarleo> Ingen som har grejat med openshot eller?
<scarleo> hmm, kdenlive har också problem med videofilen, samma sak händer
<nikihr> _
<nikihr> alltid så dött i den här kanalen :P
<antii> ja nikihr
<antii> alla jobbar
<antii> :D
<nikihr> jag med :P
<ePax> 0_o
<Kurdistan> realubot, vår allas underbara itmannen verkar fortfarande ej vara närvarande här. han brukar väl i regel vara inloggad dygnet runt innan.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mm, han mår nog inte alls bra. :S
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han har inte varit här på många dagar nu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hans statistik i folding står stilla också.
<nikihr> folding :)
<nikihr> man kanske skulle hoppa på med servern
<nikihr> den gör ändå ingenting :P
<Kurdistan> nikihr, tjenis. hur går det i xfce-land?
<nikihr> ja du, det går väl
<nikihr> kör inte det så mycket nu
<Kurdistan> eller nikihr har du blivit nördig och kör arch och tiling? :)
<nikihr> blivit mycket dwm :)
<nikihr> hahaha
<Kurdistan> typiskt
<nikihr> neej dåå :P
<Kurdistan> :P alla smartisar (en del :P vill vara smart) verkar gjort det bytet
<nikihr> hehe
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) du är nörd. hur går det med programmeringsprojektet?
<Kurdistan> hoppas kanalen har fler personer
<nikihr> Kurdistan: vilket av dom? :P
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> jaha det
<nikihr> nej sitter mst och snackar skit
<Kurdistan> nikihr, hehe. :P monolog eller har du någon som du kan snacka med?
<nikihr> nu var du elak :P
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> varför kan vi inte ha reklam för kanalen här?
<nikihr> woot?
<Kurdistan> det borde ju inte bryta mot något. då jag är säker många av nördarna här sysslar med programmering.
<nikihr> palla haha
 * nikihr vågar inte
<nikihr> ...
<Kurdistan> nikihr, menar infot längst upp som guru philip5 repo.
<Kurdistan> man kan då ha info om din kanal
<nikihr> sitter hellre själv i mitt och Whiskey's mörka lilla rum
<nikihr> hihi
<nikihr> Kurdistan: mjo men ingen idé :P
<Kurdistan> nikihr, äsch fråga någon op här.
<nikihr> fan någon vim guru här?
<Kurdistan> de lär väl inte vara svårt. som värst säger de nej.
<nikihr> hur söker och ersätter man efter en fras
<nikihr> hur söker man efter en fras och ersätter den*
<nikihr> google <3
<Kurdistan> vim är det som nano?
<nikihr> jepp
<nikihr> fast skönare :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, nano är lättare.
<nikihr> vim är inte svårt :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) sant och kate är ännu lättare.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: hahaha
<nikihr> gullig
<rm34D> nikihr: :%s/<fras>/<ersättning>/g
<nikihr> rm34D: tack jag hittade direkt på goggle :)
<Whiskey> :P
<rm34D> google fukar ju det med :)
<nikihr> haha mjo det gör ju det
<nikihr> ne fan ska man ta och jobba lite till
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I
<nikihr> grymt! :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, rm34D är en duktig nörd.
<Kurdistan> rm34D, hej förresten. :)
<rm34D> Kurdistan: tjenare
<Kurdistan> rm34D, tjenis. sorry kollar videoklipp.
<Kurdistan> *viktig
<phnom> God kväll
<realubot> nikihr: Hoppa på med servern!
<nikihr> realubot: kollar på det imorgon eller ikväll
<nikihr> lite upptagen nu
<einand> kolla på vad då?
<realubot> FAH
<realubot> @home
<realubot> folding@home
<realubot> Jag försöker få nikihr att folda.
<einand> FAH är fjolårs grejs
<einand> iås skall man ha Bitcons
<einand> Bitcoins
<realubot> Bitcoins?
<einand> realubot: online valuta, som man "minar" fram
<realubot> Vad köper man för den då?
<einand> oftast är det väl knark tror jag
<einand> eller vapen
<einand> mest illegala saker
<einand> eller dollar
<einand> när jag mina så drog jag väl in runt tusenlappen per månad
<einand> alltså, som jag fick i kontanter
<realubot> einand: Vad blev timlönen då?
<einand> realubot: blev en passiv inkomst
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> så tjänade pengar oavsätt vad jag gjorde
<realubot> Hur minade du in en sådan inkomst "passivt"?
<realubot> Är det genom att ha en Minecraft-server?
<einand> nej, kör bitcoins client
<realubot> Ja? Det räcker väl inte att köra klienten?
<realubot> "Most people who use Bitcoin don't earn anything by doing so, and the default client has no built-in way to earn Bitcoins. A small minority of people with dedicated, high-performance hardware do earn some Bitcoins. by mining with special software, but joining Bitcoin shouldn't be construed as being the road to riches."
 * realubot läser om pool mining.
<einand> jodå, den texten måste vara gammal, för default klienten har stöd för det, dock bara windows versionen
<einand> hade förr iaf
<andol> Jomentitta, från och med 11.10 så finns ju en bitcoind i paketförråden....
<realubot> einand: Det kostar väl mer i el än du tjänar på Bitcoin?
<einand> kanske, men är anonyma pengar
<Philip5> välkomen johanbr
<realubot> einand: Kostar väl el ovasett om det är anonyma pengar eller inte.
<realubot> *oavsett
<Kurdistan> Philip5, får man ingen välkommande? :) gubbfan. jag som kallar dig guru och allt. :P
<K350> var/hu rskapar jag en hotkey för att  öppna ett valfritt program?
<K350> --> i Kubuntu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du är ju inte op :D
<realubot> K350: Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Kurdistan> K350, har du kollat på systeminställningar?
<Kurdistan> där finns genvägar och gester.
<Kurdistan> där kan du skapa egna
<Kurdistan> jag kör tex med nvclock som tar hand om belysningen av skärmen
<Kurdistan> K350, sedan vet jag inte riktigt varför du behöver det. fungerar inte krunner? det räcker nämligen alt+f2 och skriv det du söker. du kommer inte ens behöva skriva hela namnet för få träff.
<Kurdistan> jag använder knappt menyn pga krunner :).
<Kurdistan> lyckades visst skrämma iväg alla :)
<Kurdistan> heja kde... :)
<Kurdistan> arch är sämst. :)
<phnom> !!!!
<Kurdistan> nehe :P jag har på allvar skrämt iväg alla.
<phnom> <3 Arch
<Kurdistan> phnom, du förstörde min monolog. :P
<phnom> Det gör jag så gärna.
<Kurdistan> phnom, vad ska man arch till när man har Philip5? :)
<phnom> Vad ska jag med Philip5 till om jag inte använder KDE? :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, ja, då får du väl skämmas. :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, kör du också tiling?
<phnom> Japp
<Kurdistan> fasiken vad archare ska vara så nördiga :P
<antii> windows xp :Pppppppppppp
<Kurdistan> antii, sluta svär. :P
<phnom> Utan tiling slösar man ju bort en massa screen estate.
<phnom> Väldigt skönt att slippa flytta fönster och ha sig också.
<Kurdistan> phnom, tiling verkar vara nice. vilken använder du?
<phnom> i3wm
<phnom> Jag har t.o.m. contributat till den. Det du!
<Kurdistan> phnom, oj. coolt. hjälpt till med wikin eller knådat?
<Kurdistan> det ska tydligen vara väldigt enkelt i arch knåda från source
<phnom> knådat, så klart.
<phnom> Det är väl enkelt i alla OS? make && make install
<Kurdistan> phnom, nja, menar mer skapa paket.
<K350> Kurdistan: Hittar inget i systemsettings genv'ngar ellr tangentobrd. N', det är ett program jag slår av/på vädligt mycket
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jo, det är det nog. Fast jag har aldrig gjort det.
<Kurdistan> K350, tryck alt+f2
<Kurdistan> skriv sedan systemsettings
<Kurdistan> phnom, så hur har du contri. till i3wm?
<K350> Kurdistan: Jo, men jag vill ha något snabbare än att behöva skriva det hela tiden
<Kurdistan> awesome wm är den verkligen awesome? :)
<K350> Kurdistan: oh
<K350> Kurdistan: Jag är redan i systemsettings...hittar inget...suck
<Kurdistan> K350, systemsettings har ju sektion för hotkeys
<phnom> Kurdistan: Clone'a giten och sök i loggen :P
<Kurdistan> K350, ska bara ta en skärmdump
<K350> Kurdistan: Jo, men jag hittar inget annat än 'genvägar, men där finns inget - jag kan se - för att skapa egna
<Kurdistan> K350, http://imgur.com/adIPG
<Kurdistan> klicka på genvägar och gester
<Kurdistan> egna webbgenvägar
<K350> Kurdistan: egna webgester?
<K350> aha..sedan?
<Kurdistan> heter inte så hos mig men låt gå
<K350> Kurdistan: jag är där nu
<K350> jag skrev fel..
<Kurdistan> högerklicka på ovanför redigera
<K350> Kurdistan: men jag är där nu
<Kurdistan> ta ny
<K350> aah...då ska vi se
<Kurdistan> du kan först ta ny grupp om du vill och namnge
<Kurdistan> eller vad du vill
<Kurdistan> K350, annars kan du också trycka på redigera -> ny
<K350> det finns några alternativ under ny
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du är redan värsta kde-gurun ju :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, till skillnad från dig :) testar jag olika DE.
<Kurdistan> K350, jepp.
<Philip5> tsss
<K350> Kurdistan: vilken av alternativen under ny ska jag välja ?
<Kurdistan> Global hotkeys
<Kurdistan> och därefter Command/webbpages
<realubot> Nu blir det kaffe era jävlar.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) du vägrar fortfarande sova tidigt.
<Kurdistan> hu?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det bästa med i3 är nog att källkoden är väldigt trevlig och självdokumenterande.
<Kurdistan> phnom, nice nice.
<Kurdistan> phnom, antar att den inte drar så mycket prestanda
<phnom> Nä, den är rätt lean.
<Kurdistan> phnom, det är bra faktiskt för äldre hårdvara och även de som vill ha längre batteritid.
<Kurdistan> K350, listade du ut?
<Kurdistan> snabbtangent tar du någon som passar dig. sedan åtgärd så skriver du det som ska öppnas tex firefox. då kanske snabbtangenten kan vara ctrl+f
<Kurdistan> om det nu är tillgängligt
<Kurdistan> verkställ
<Kurdistan> done :)
<K350> Kurdistan: phheeewww!!! Tusen tack!
<Kurdistan> K350, np.
<phnom> !kaka | Kurdistan
<ubot2`> Kurdistan: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<K350> Kurd inverterings effekten i Kubuntu 11.10 fungerar inte. Vet du något?
<Kurdistan> phnom, nää risken finns att man blir som Philip5 :P. lat.
<phnom> :(
<Kurdistan> K350, hängde inte med nu.
<Kurdistan> jaha du menar att du inte kan aktivera effekten?
<Kurdistan> vad ger den för felmeddelande?
<Kurdistan> K350, öppna terminalen/konsole och skriv: glxinfo | grep render
<Kurdistan> får se om hårdvaruacceleration fungerar.
<Kurdistan> den bör ge yes eller no
<K350> Kurdistan: glxinfo är inte installerat
<realubot> Hur gör jag en funktion i gnuplot som använder tid med timefmt "%Y-%m-%d". Så här: f(x)=-0.5*x+90
<Kurdistan> K350, ger nog info om hur du installerar.
<realubot> Hur får jag datumformatet att fungera i en funktion?
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja. Klockan är ju bara 21:33.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) snart sover vi andra dödliga.
<Kurdistan> K350, hur går det?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du byggt några paket i dag då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp, jag byggde mig en kudde. :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag brukar kolla distrowatch för nya paket.
<Kurdistan> finns inget av intresse just nu
<Kurdistan> folk kollar nog distrowatch för annat :)
<K350> Kurdistan: tusen tack fr  hjälpen, det är verkligne  väldigt uppskattat! :-)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: trodde du kollade mest här för att leta saker att bygga ;)  http://kde-apps.org
<Kurdistan> jaha hur löste kommandot problemet med :) effekterna? go snubbe. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är det massa plasmoider eller vad?
<Philip5> allt möjligt
<Philip5> plasma är bara en kategori
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) vad knådar du iho då? guru.
<Philip5> inget just nu
<Philip5> kör lite spotify-hoppande och kollar på fotoprylar :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, om du inte knådar varför ska lärjungen arbeta :P?
<Kurdistan> man lär sig av sin mästare
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> för du ska öva
<Philip5> och på kde-apps.org hittar man mycket som inte finns som paket i ubuntu/debian
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ingen wax on och wax off idag master. :P
<Philip5> jo övning ger färdighet
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är sant. får bli en annan ggr.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kprinter?content=147887 enda "nya".
<swecarp> Philip5:  o du store mästare
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ge han inte för mkt beröm. snart lär huvudet explodera :P.
<Philip5> swecarp: hehe, du har lärt dig vad som gäller ;)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vadå enda nya?
<swecarp> är det någon som har en lösning för att få en canon pixma mp980 att funka
<swecarp> ops printer
<realubot> Är det ingen här som har koll på gnuplot?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, enligt länken du gav var den nyast.
<Philip5> swecarp: finns det inte stöd för den printern direkt?
<swecarp> den ligger i hemma nätverket men det går inte att hitta den
<Philip5> swecarp: lite snabb-googlande här så verkar den vara svår att hitta automatiskt och man kanske få ange dess ip manuellt
<Kurdistan> canon brukar väl vara keffa med stödet till linux?
<Kurdistan> hplip kan vara värt att installera och därifrån kan man leka runt.
<swecarp> canon har inget eget stöd för linux
<swecarp> det tråkiga är att jag köpte den strax innan jag konverterade till linux
<swecarp> skall ha den til fotoutskrifter
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hplip-gui
<Kurdistan> installera
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  redan instalerad
<Kurdistan> swecarp, öppna den och http://localhost:631/admin
<Kurdistan> där ska man kunna lägga till och ha sig
<realubot> gnuuuuuploooot
<realubot> Jag trodde detta var en supportkanal. Hjälp mig då.
<Kurdistan> jaha där rök swecarp.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad tycker du om dolphin animeringen?
<Philip5> vilken?
<Kurdistan> behagligt faktiskt att det ändrar sig efter storlek.
<Philip5> antii: ska du bestämma dig eller?
<antii> Philip5: Haha, för? :P
<Philip5> komma, lämna, komma....
<antii> :o
<antii> Philip5: bytte distro.
<antii> förlåt
<Philip5> till kubuntu ;)
<antii> hahaha
<Kurdistan> Philip5, +1
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, han/hon har nog bytt till arch.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> eller nått
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) bra att du går emot strömmen.
<Philip5> ja, någon måste ju
<Kurdistan> Philip5, bra. :P
<Kurdistan> du är unik i buntu kretsar Philip5, men med arch är du bara en i mängden av nördar.
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Minecraft. Är det något att ha det?
 * Kurdistan önskar alla kanalen godnatt. kuddkrig!
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<madbear> realubot: klappa!
 * realubot klappar fötter åt x_links dans.
<realubot> madbear: Jobbar du nu eller vad håller du på med?
<madbear> realubot: tjenna exjobb
<realubot> madbear: Aha. Hur går det då?
<madbear> börjat precis men går bra
<madbear> får höras, försöka sova lite innan tåget i ottan!
<realubot> madbear: Natti!
<madbear> *kram*
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-03
<realubot> *puss*
<Barre> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<lag^> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<amelia> morrn!
<recharge> morrn
<kodein> fy bubblan, fredag igen
<kodein> morrn
<recharge> ja det är något med fredagar :P
<recharge> kan vara helgen?
<larsemil> morrn!
<kodein> men snart är det måndag igen, som tur är
<recharge> hehe
<amelia> det ska bli sjukt trevligt med lite helg.
<amelia> tog en hel evighet att komma till jobbet idag. kö som fan. :(
<recharge> storstan?
<amelia> jo
<recharge> förbereder mig inför tandläkartid idag
<amelia> jobbigt
<recharge> ja.. ibland
<kodein> du kör tandtråd och så, med andra ord?
<recharge> de gör sitt bästa
<recharge> slarvar mycket med det tyvärr
<recharge> får skylla mig själv
<recharge> det är på g
<recharge> :)
<amelia> nehe, om mna skulle ge sig iväg ut för att jaga kaffe..
<Barre> plopp
<amelia> hej Barre!
<amelia> Barre: har du sålt några grävskopor till britterna? ;)
<lag^> mys med halvdag idag :D
<amelia> halvdag?
<lag^> aah
<lag^> får gå hem vid lunch :)
<amelia> låter skönt. det skulle jag görna göra... har lunch om 20 min. :P
<lag^> jag har märkt att folket här tar lunch vid 11 också
<lag^> undra om det är för att slippa de långa köerna som kan uppstå
<amelia> det är nog precis så det är faktiskt
<lag^> fast de som har matlådor äter också vid 11
<lag^> DÃ¥ har man ju heeeela dagen kvar sen utan mat
<nikihr> vart fan köper man kaffe kapslar till min maskin :(
<nikihr> caffeitaly
<nikihr> caffitaly
<kodein> kaffeekapselshopping.de
<lag^> Det beror ju på vad du har för maskin, men förslagsvis där du har köpt själva maskinen?
<kodein> det finns en tysk nätbutik för _allt_
<nikihr> lag^: fick den i present
<lag^> :<
<nikihr> kodein: ska kika
<lag^> Fråga den som köpte :)
<amelia> nikihr: står det inte i manualen?
<nikihr> det gör ju inte det :(
<nikihr> ne nu måste jag tillbaka till packning och städningen
<kodein> caffita-systemet är väl hyfsat vanligt. t.ex. kör väl löfbergs med det?
<realubot> God morgon.
<larsemil> realubot: god middag!
<niklaswe> halloj på er!
<Barre> amelia: nej, inte en enda... men ett snabbtåg och ett kärnkraftverk :P
<amelia> Barre: hahaha
<olja> har problem med att spela upp DVD skivor i mLC elle GNOME Mplayer så fungerar det inte
<olja> det fungerar inte i VLC heller
<olja> det är en hyrd DVD skiva
<olja> datorn kan läsa skiva och öppna den som mapp
<amelia> olja: det borde funka i VLC out of the box.
<olja> out of the box?
<amelia> ja, utan att göra någonting
<amelia> olja: men hur öppnar du skivan i t.ex vlc?
<amelia> jag har tyvärr inte vlc här just nu eftersom att jag är på jobbet så är lite svårt att försöka guide:a men det borde finns något menyval för att öppna en skiva
<olja> jag går till Media och sen Öppna skiva och Spela upp,
<amelia> ok.
<amelia> får du något felmeddelande?
<larsemil> om skivan är kopieringsskyddad så behöver man libdvdcss2
<larsemil> från medibuntu
<larsemil> annars kan inte ens vlc spela den
<olja> larsemil: är det et paket man behöver hämta?
<larsemil> olja: mm
<larsemil> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<olja> ok,tack
<whomee> jag hatar egentligen fredagar, köttfrukost, slaskmiddag och fredagskaka .. inte konstigt man gått upp 5-10kg sen man började här.
<amelia> köttfrukost?
<whomee> haha ja, vi får frukostmackor men endast ost/grönsaker till pålägg, på fredagar får vi skinka/leverpastej o så som bonus :)
<gorgo> hum
<gorgo> funderar om man ska ta o roota sin samsung galaxy s2
<amelia> det är väl inte så illa. osten är ju värre än skinkan.
<amelia> och fredagskakan är ju högst frivillig skulle jag tro. :P
<amelia> jag har gått ner sedan jag började på nya jobbet, är så långt att gå överallt. :P
<amelia> och så äter jag värsta regelbundet på vardagarna..
<whomee> amelia: ja köttfrukosten e ju klart frivillig den me, .. eller ja, allt e väl frivilligt :) o de där med att gå massa gör vi här med, jäkla vandrande men de händer fan inget med vikten endå :) tur jag är så vacker från start
<vacum> amelia: nice
<amelia> whomee: då kan man ju alltid träna lite också
<amelia> det är bra för att motverka stressen i den här sinnessjuka it-branchen. :P
<amelia> vacum: du som är värsta geeken, har inte du fitocracy?
<vacum> nä
<amelia> vacum: dåligt. det borde du ha
<amelia> vacum: iaf om du fortfarande tränar massor
<vacum> gränar fortfarande men jag spelar inte
<vacum> orka spela saker
<vacum> mer än sonic då
<vacum> giana sisters
<vacum> kalaspuffsexpressen
<vacum> inget mer än det
<amelia> spela?
<amelia> ah just det. de framställer ju det som ett spel. :)
<amelia> men men, släng hit en mailadress så kan du få en invite.
<amelia> det är mer som typ facebook fast handlar bara om träning på olika nivåer.
<whomee> amelia: träna gör jag med :) fast min grundstyrka är ju så exceptionell ändå! ;)
<amelia> whomee: haha
<amelia> whomee: vad tränar du då? gym och sånt?
<whomee> amelia: indoor walking, bozu, styrketräning allmänt .. typ
<amelia> whomee: gött
<whomee> amelia: funkar
<amelia> whomee: jag blandar friskt med kickboxning, zumba och styrketräning
<whomee> amelia: jag har länge funderat på att börja med kickboxning, eller mma, inte för just fighting egentligen utan mer att få träna i grupp med folk som skriker åt en, plus att om man inte kämpar eller gör fel gör det bara ont :)
<amelia> whomee: kickboxning är väldigt mycket träning och väldigt lite fight.
<amelia> iaf på låg nivå
<propus> amelia! goddag!
<amelia> hej propus!
<propus> amelia: läget? =)
<amelia> propus: jodå, börjar kännas tungt nu. jag vill ha helg, själv?
<propus> amelia: okej.. jaa alltid trevligt med helg.. kan du inte smita tidigare? =)
<whomee> amelia: ok låter fint, ska kolla upp nån trevlig klubb där hemma
<amelia> tyvärr inte, har redan gått tidigare tre dagar denna veckan för att hinna till körskolan.
<amelia> whomee: var bor du?
<propus> amelia: jo tack de är bra med mig.. har vart och handlat lite.. så man slipper gå ut nå mer i helgen.. :).. -29 här.. ;-/
<whomee> amelia: hässleholm
<amelia> propus: fy fan, flytta söderut.
<amelia> whomee: ah, då har jag inget bra tips..
<einand> bor alla i hässleholm nu för tiden
<whomee> einand: japp, hässleholm är det nya sverige
<amelia> haha, jag bor inte i hässleholm.
<einand> nä men 3 av mina vänner har flyttat dit senaste åren
<propus> amelia: nej nej norrland 4 ever.. ;-D
<amelia> propus: inte då
<nikihr> *gääspÄ
<whomee> einand: jag bor bara i hässleholm fysiskt, psykiskt är jag fortfarande östgöte
<propus> amelia: näeh okej då.. kanske inte.. men men.. måste bara fixa mig ett jobb där nere innan jag flyttar.. :)..
<amelia> propus: eller börja plugga.. *host* nackademin *host*
<propus> amelia: joo de också.. men måste ju hitta någon stanns att bo där nere också.. vill absolut inte bo i rinkeby eller liknande..
<amelia> propus: äsch, var inte så petig. jag bodde 2,5 år i tensta
<amelia> åker igenom både tensta och rinkeby på vägen till jobbet.
<propus> amelia: jaa.. men med den turen jag har så skulle jag få stryk varje gång jag gick ut..
<amelia> propus: alltså, det är inte så farligt där. det är bara bullshit, 99% av alla som bor där är fullt normala.
 * nikihr har packat färdigt nu flyttar man på söndag...
<amelia> nikihr: vart flyttar du då? till rinkeby? ;)
<nikihr> amelia: sundbyberg :)
<amelia> nikihr: ah
<amelia> nikihr: från rinkeby? :)
<propus> amelia: kanske inte.. men de blir isf inte dit jag flyttar.. kanske hellelbynstrand eller så.. så har jag nära till brosan iaf.. :)
<amelia> hellelbynstrand?
<propus> hesselbyn
<amelia> ah, hässelby strand?
<propus> jo
<amelia> ganska nära mig
<propus> aha stavas de med ä..
<propus> amelia: perfekt.. då kommer jag över och våldgästar då och då :)
<amelia> np
<amelia> propus: så, har du sökt skola och när flyttar du? :)
<propus> amelia: har inte bestämt mig än om jag ska flytta.. får se till hösten.. :)
<amelia> propus: men du måste ju söka till skolan innan hösten.
<propus> amelia: joo de är sant..
<amelia> kom igen nu! *hejarpå*
<larsemil> plugga är det bästa jag har gjort, det var då jag insåg att jag ville starta eget och så hoppade jag av!
<amelia> haha
<propus> amelia: joo.. problemet är ju bara att jag kommer så långt ifrån min son då..
<amelia> propus: ajo, det är kanske inte så kul iofs..
<andol> larsemil: Sedärja :) Vad läste du förresten?
<larsemil> andol: digitala brott och esäkerhet
<phnom> propus: Ta med honom! Han kanske också kan bli utbildad!
<larsemil> andol: roliga kurser var programmering, tråkiga var sådna där juridiska. :D
<propus> phnom: tror dock inte hans mamma släpper iväg han till stockholm.. :)
<phnom> Övertala tant att hon vill flytta till storstaden också då. ;)
<nikihr> amelia: haha nej hägersten
<propus> phnom: fedt chans... skulle aldrig falla henne in att flytta.. :)
<phnom> Bah, tjejer. Min tant vill inte heller flytta någon längre sträcka.
<andol> larsemil: Låter iofs som ett område där det inte vore helt fel att ha lite bättre koll på vad lagen faktiskt säger.
<propus> phnom: kvinnor är bara bekymmer :P
<amelia> pfft
<amelia> män är lika mycket bekymmer ska ni veta
<propus> amelia: nej.. nu är du tyst kvinna!
<phnom> :O
<amelia> propus: passa dig!
<propus> amelia: blä, blä! :D
 * propus ber amelia om förlåtelse..
<amelia> propus: om du kommer hit och masserar mina axlar ska jag tänka på saken. :P
<amelia> träningsvärk deluxe efter hundra armhävningar igår.. :(
<propus> amelia: njaa.. isf om du masserar mig efteråt!.. jag har skapligt ont i nacken.. har fått en låsning.. ;-(
<amelia> propus: meh, då är det ju ingen riktig ursäkt..
<propus> amelia: joo lite.. :P
<bittin> 13 kraschar på 3minuter det här Android är ju bra
<nikihr> någon som kör med vim?
<phnom> nikihr: o/
<nikihr> undrar om man kan göra så att om man ska markera text och t.ex slänga upp på pastebin så tar den inte med radnumret
<nikihr> för den vill jag gärna ha med :)
<phnom> Tja, du kan ju stänga av numreringen
<phnom> eller block copy om din terminal fixar det
<nikihr> all right
<nikihr> minns att jag ordnade det förut för länge sen
<phnom> Om du kör igång musen med :set mouse=a så tror jag inte att den tar med det heller.
<phnom> Jag brukar bara pastebinna hela filer med wgetpaste...
<phnom> :set mouse=a funkar här iaf
<phnom> den går iofs in i visual då...
<whomee> phnom: hur går det med ansökan bort hit?
<phnom> whomee: Ska börja på crunchfish i malmö på måndag
<whomee> vafasen
<phnom> whomee: Kommer antagligen söka till ert om ett år eller så, får se hur vindarna vänder :P
<phnom> Och jag kan ju eventuellt konsulta sen också ;P
<whomee> phnom: haha ok då :P
<phnom> nikihr: Man kan yanka till system clipboard också med *y
<phnom> nikihr: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Accessing_the_system_clipboard
<nikihr> phnom: fett!
<nikihr> tack
<phnom> np, jag lärde mig saker också, wooo! :D
<whomee> vim är ytterst trevligt faktiskt
<phnom> Japp
<nikihr> KDE har ju faktiskt blivit lite trevligare än sist man var här :)
<phnom> i3 'r lika trevligt som det alltid har varit :P
<phnom> s/'/ä/
<nikihr> testade faktiskt i3 häromdagen
<nikihr> första gången faktiskt
<nikihr> gillade att det är sjukt likt wmii
<nikihr> wmii var den första tiling jag testade :)
<phnom> Men i3 är ännu bättre, för den har min kod i sig!
<nikihr> åfan
<nikihr> :)
<MrMind> varför ska man egentligen sätta maxlängd på kollumnerna i databaser?
<einand> nu vill jag dra ett göteborgskämt
<whomee> phnom: vad för kåd har du i i3?
<einand> Vet ni vad man får om man beställer  "en "Halv special och en stockholmare" i göteborg
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.430484/oppen-surfplatta-utmanar-galaxy-tab-och-ipad
<realubot> einand: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/e200-kde-tablet-to-ship-may-pre-orders-open-next-week/
<einand> realubot: har den usb host också?
<einand> realubot: synd att den är så löjligt dyr
<Kurdistan> hej kanalen
<phnom> Hej Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> hej phnom. allt väl?
<phnom> Jadå, sj?
<Kurdistan> bara bra. lite trött. någon idiot ovanför spelade musik redan 04:00-05:00.
<Kurdistan> så man var trött när man var och skulle lyssna på föreläsningar
<Kurdistan> vad är det med folk och ett behov flasha med vad de lyssnar på? fungerar inte höglurar, måste man ha fetaste basen?
<phnom> Det är rätt skönt att använda högtalare hemma.
<Kurdistan> phnom, ja, om man nu inte bor studentområde och delar ansvar.
<phnom> jo, men man kan ju välja sina tillfällen att spela hög musik :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, ja, men den här personen spelar varje dag.
<Kurdistan> bara jag får reda på vem det är i byggnaden
<Kurdistan> ska få se om han stör igen
<Kurdistan> nå. phnom hur går det med i3
<phnom> Det går bra, skickade in en till patch idag :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, oj, oj, du är inte på lat sidan.
<Kurdistan> vad var det för patch?
<phnom> Den uppdaterade inte ordentligt om man hade två outputs och bytte workspace med musen.
<Kurdistan> phnom, grymt att du fixa det då.
<phnom> Stör man sig på nåt tillräckligt länge så ^^
<Kurdistan> phnom, har den hunnits testats patchen?
<phnom> Nä, inte av någon annan än mig iaf. Han som "äger" koden har faktiskt ett liv också :P Och det är han som brukar godkänna patcharna
<Kurdistan> phnom, den lär bli godkänd när han har tid testa och utvärdera.
<Kurdistan> phnom, vad tror du om unity med 12.04?
<phnom> Kan man ha olika workspaces på olika skärmar än?
<Kurdistan> phnom, verkar så.
<Kurdistan> med unity 5.2
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-5-2-lands-in-precise-brings-numerous-changes/
<phnom> Nice, kan man byta ut fönsterhanteraren? :P
<Kurdistan> ingen aning vilken unity version som slutligen kommer landa i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) hmm är det inte knepig uppgift? nu när allt är så integrerad.
<phnom> Jo, men de gör ju fel när de integrerar det så mycket, hade varit härligt om man bara hade kunnat byta ut det mot en kompitabel wm :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, blir svårt när unity är beroende av compiz.
<Kurdistan> unity är väl som jag fattat shell som är beroende av compiz
<Kurdistan> väl som plugin
<Kurdistan> phnom, det kanske går ändra wm.
<phnom> Jadu, jag vet inte, orkar inte undersöka det heller :p
<Kurdistan> phnom, vad är det för fel på compiz?
<phnom> Det är inte i3? :D
<phnom> Aja, nu ska jag göra annat. *poff*
<Kurdistan> :) bra svar phnom. ta hand om dig.
<Kurdistan> wb Philip5
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tack, storpackaren
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ska du packa många paket i helgen? ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, då, jag ska packa mig :) mat.
<Whiskey> Va fan händer grabbar?
<Whiskey> htto://www.idg.se
<Whiskey> http://www.idg.se
<Kurdistan> Whiskey, något intressant??
<Kurdistan> nikihr, det var någon på forumet som hade programmeringsfrågor.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=55796
<Philip5> Kurdistan: låter det... debian-packad mat
<Kurdistan> Philip5, något för dig: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.430484/oppen-surfplatta-utmanar-galaxy-tab-och-ipad
<Philip5> kanske men jag är rätt dålig på att använda bärbara grejer förutom min androidlur
<Philip5> swecarp: tjena foto-gubben
<Kurdistan> Philip5, oj oj du har smartmobil med andra ord. har du lätt för smartmobil bör väl paddor och bärbara vara lättare.
<swecarp> Philip5:  tjena
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo visst men det ska ju vara smidigt att ta med
<Philip5> swecarp: håller på att packa upp lite fotogrejer jag fick på posten idag :D
<swecarp> lilla julafton då
<swecarp> någott har hänt här har tappat min skrivare en hp syns i hplip men kan inte onstalera eller skriva ut på den
<Philip5> swecarp: lite julafton
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> neee
<Whiskey> vara CD-Skiva som sprängs
<swecarp> Philip5:  vad är det som har kommit
<Philip5> Kurdistan: packade du nyaste betadrivisarna från nvidia eller körde du bara din dem som de är?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nya.
<Philip5> jo jo men packade du dem eller körde bara in dem?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, packade.
<Kurdistan> :) vad tror du?
<Philip5> så klart... din haxxor
<Philip5> så himla l33t :P
<Kurdistan> haha Philip5 exakt. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, lärt från gurun. :)
<realubot> Kompilera era jävlar.
<realubot> Kompilera mera.
<amelia> jaha, vad gör man nu då?
<Philip5> amelia: du får komma hit och vara lite modell med mina nya kameraprylar :D
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 vad skulle din fru säga?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det kanske är amelia
<Kurdistan> :) pääronen har nu kört linux sedan sommaren utan minsta probs. göttans. måste vara rekord. saknar winblow och då kunde jag köra twinview för hjälpa dom.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) chattar ni med varandra över vår kanal?
<Kurdistan> :) blev det känsligt?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad tänker du knåda ihop?
<Kurdistan> kör du själv med beta drivarna?
<Philip5> nope
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P mes.
<Kurdistan> göm er maxjezy :P loggat in. :P
<maxjezy> jag har kommit för att hämta er!
<Philip5> shit
<maxjezy> Philip5, va fåru för resultat på glxgears nu då?
<maxjezy> me nya drivers
<Philip5> glxgears är inge bra för benchmarks
<maxjezy> sant, bättre med blender för det.
<maxjezy> näe, de är väl minst bra om något
<maxjezy> en optimized version kan ju ge ett betydligt bättre resultat
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<amelia> Philip5: haha, jag tror inte det va..
<maxjezy> i thought i was murdered and skänded alive!
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag chattar med min sambo i den här kanalen ibland.
<Kurdistan> amelia, roligt. :)
<amelia> Kurdistan: fast det är inte Philip5.. om det behöver förtydligas.
<Kurdistan> amelia, lungt, jag misstänkte det. :P
<maxjezy> Philip5 vems karlakarl är du då?
<maxjezy> har du en tant som rör om ditt te?
<maxjezy> brb. bada :)
<propus> i'm back baby!
<amelia> wb propus
<propus> amelia: tack :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, Philip5 är upptagen med knåda och kde. hur ska han ha tid med tanter? :)
<Kurdistan> sedan har han foto-delen också.
<Herrjare> einand: pussss
<einand> Herrjare: puss
<Herrjare> einand: du är söt
<realubot> Kanalen är seeeg.
<phibxr> realubot, du ljuger.
<phibxr> realubot, du ser! där joinade någon.
<realubot> http://nipe.me/2012/02/03/demonstrera-mot-acta-nu-pa-lordag-4-februari/
<realubot> Ska ni demonstrera?
<phibxr> realubot, demonstrationen är senare under månaden här i köpenhamn.
<phibxr> realubot, tror det är 27e eller något.
<phibxr> realubot, 7k anmälda sist jag kollade.
<phibxr> realubot, blir förvånad om det kommer 800. :P
<realubot> Här i Köpenhamn. Vad gör du i Köpenhamn?
<realubot> Anmälda ja. Men hur många kommer?
<realubot> Exakt.
<phibxr> realubot, jag bor här sedan snart fyra år tillbaka. ;P
<realubot> phibxr: Varför?
<phibxr> realubot, jobb, familj, barn... smørrebrød? :P
<realubot> Jösses.
<realubot> Är det du som jobbar som webbutvecklare?
<phibxr> :O
<phibxr> skulle aldrig falla mig in. :P
<phibxr> kan man fortfarande leva på det?
<einand> phibxr: det är en kattegori som frodas som aldrig förr
<phibxr> märklig branch.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) håller alltid kanalen i liv.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Någon måste göra skitjobbet du vet.
<realubot> phibxr: Vad jobbar du med då?
<Kurdistan> :) cannonical bör anställa dig
<realubot> Ja, det borde dom göra.
<Kurdistan> realubot, prata med Nafallo :).
<Kurdistan> ubuntu har runt 400 anställda
<Kurdistan> nog inga probs att det blir 401
<Kurdistan> :)
<phibxr> realubot, produkttränare och team coach, teknisk support.
<phibxr> realubot, har inte det minsta med linux att göra dessvärre. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hehe, nej. Jag menar det. Vad gör det om dom smyger in ett namn till på lönelistan?
<realubot> phibxr: Tränar du produkter?
<Kurdistan> realubot, du gör ju nytta här och på forumet.
<Kurdistan> mer än många som får betalt för inom buntu
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja, jag vet inte riktigt vad folk som får betalt av Ubuntu sysslar med.
<Kurdistan> :) synnerligen när du är behov av jobb och sedan vill arbeta med nördgrejer
<phibxr> realubot, jag tränar nya medarbetare i våra produkter. :)
<realubot> Dom gör nog en hel del.
<realubot> phibxr: Och era produkter är?
<phibxr> realubot, inget av intresse här. navigationsutrustning av olika slag. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: 400 personer är inte mycket. Inte ens omgubuntu-folket är väl anställda av Canonical.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Och dom gör grymt bra reklam för Ubuntu med bloggen.
<realubot> phibxr: Jaha. SÃ¥ hur kommer det sig att du pysslar med Linux?
<phibxr> realubot, omgubuntu gör nog mer reklam än canonical själva. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Ja. omgubuntu är ju riktigt nice även om jag tycker att det är för mycket fokus på nymodigheter och GUI.
<phibxr> realubot, jag installerade slackware på en 486:a i mitten av 90-talet. från disketter. nedladdat via ftp över modem. och på den vägen är det. :D
<realubot> phibxr: aha, då var du tidigt ute.
<realubot> Linux kom ju 91.
<einand> jag börja med linux 93
<einand> med slackware
<phibxr> realubot, yep. men jag är bara vanlig hemanvändare numer. gav upp tanken på att programmera något vettigt efter två år på högskolan som mjukvaruingenjör. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Varför gav du upp det?
<phibxr> realubot, överlåter utvecklingen till dem som kan. i bästa fall så rapporterar jag någon bugg.
<realubot> einand: Oj, oj. 91 var du ju bara barnet
<realubot> ?
<phibxr> realubot, jag är bara inte ämnad för det. :P
<einand> realubot: 93 sa jag
<phibxr> realubot, du sa 91. ;)
<realubot> Ja ja.
<einand> 22:42:38 < einand> jag börja med linux 93
<Kurdistan> realubot, han sa faktiskt 93. (skrev).
<phibxr> realubot, kommer ihåg att jag skippade att ladda hem X för att det tog för lång tid. :D
<Kurdistan> phibxr, nördigt. :)
<phibxr> Kurdistan, alla fantastiska LAN-partyn som har hållts till ljudet från mp3blast och till ljudet av knapptryck från BitchX-sessioner. undrar om de programmen ens finns längre. :P
<realubot> Trodde ni det var jag som sa "du sa 91"?
<realubot> Så det är navigationsutrustning man ska arbeta med om man ska få några barn gjorda.
<Kurdistan> phibxr, haha nice. själv är jag :) gröngöling och vanlig dödlig. :P
<Kurdistan> realubot, :P du kan ju prova gå ut någon ggr också.
<phibxr> realubot, helt klart. sonen är ett och ett halvt år nu. vet inte hur mycket det har med valet av yrke att göra dock. :D
<Kurdistan> :) du finner inte din blivande hemifrån
<realubot> Kurdistan: Gå ut? I det här vädret. Aldrig.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, han har en poäng. det är skitkallt.
<realubot> Det är ju svinkallt ute nu.
<Kurdistan> phibxr, :) hur ska vi då fixa en kvinna/tjej till vår realubot?
<realubot> phibxr: Du navigerade rätt utan navigationsutrustning.
<Kurdistan> blir svårt :P om han vakar över kanalen som kamera
<realubot> Jag väntar ju på att min drömtjej ska dyka upp här.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, tror inte mina alternativ blir så mycket bättre för honom. jag träffade min sambo via world of warcraft. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du hade tjej va?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Säg inte att du träffade tjejen på IRC?
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) haha nej. vi träffades gammalmodigt. :)
<realubot> phibxr: Och så flyttade du till henne i Danmark?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Kontaktannons i papperstidning?
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha inte riktigt. privat. går allt rätt blir det fru kurdistan. :)
<phibxr> realubot, yep. bodde i stockholm på den tiden, och så började vi pendla. köpte biljetter för lång tid framåt, eftersom det blev billigare ju längre fram man beställde. så gick sterling i konkurs (med våra pengar), och någon skulle ju flytta. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mm, lycka till.
<Kurdistan> realubot, danke schön.
<phibxr> realubot, har fortfarande inte sett röken av pengarna. xD
<Kurdistan> phibxr, haha du är en tvättäkta burk-nörd.
<Kurdistan> :P roligt att du hittade din själsfrände som delar samma intresse
<phibxr> Kurdistan, jag fångar det där som en komplimang. ;D
<realubot> phibxr: Aha. Internetdejting är ju det mest vanliga stället numera att träffa en partner. Jag tror jag läste det i tidningen igår i.a.f.
<realubot> Det har gått om krogen som det mest populära stället.
<phibxr> realubot, tror att det handlar mer om dejtingsites då än WoW och IRC. ;)
<Kurdistan> phibxr, det är komplimang. inte alla har den "turen".
<realubot> phibxr: Ja. Det var dejtingsajter.
<realubot> phibxr: Lirar du och frugan fortfarande WoW då?
<phibxr> realubot, efter att vi fick en son så har vi i princip inte haft tid att spela WoW. :P
<realubot> Ok.
<Kurdistan> realubot, han vågar inte. råkar han vinna, så får han sova på sovan. :P
<Kurdistan> tävla aldrig med partner
<realubot> Mm. Eller så får han åka hem till Sthlm då.
<phibxr> realubot, kommer hem från jobbet, leker någon timme med sonen, äter middag, sover. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Hur hamnde du i navigationsindustrin då?
<realubot> phibxr: Det där låter som ett klassiskt småbarnsliv.
<phibxr> realubot, omvägar. kom från vitvarubranchen i stockholm och pluggade handelsutbildning här i köpenhamn. sökte ett supportjobb, hamnade i en branch med hög personalomsättning och blev bildad på produkterna. :P
<Kurdistan> phibxr, hade jag rätt angående spelandet? :)
<realubot> phibxr: Aha. Du är försäljare i grund och botten?
<phibxr> Kurdistan, vi spelar båda Horde, så vi tävlar inte. ;)
<phibxr> realubot, det skulle man kunna sälja. som supporter så säljer man ju en kundupplevelse om inte annat. och jag jobbade i butik när jag jobbade med vitvaror. :P
<Kurdistan> phibxr, är ingen burk-spel fantast. så jag har ingen aning om vad horde är för något. :)
<phibxr> Kurdistan, nåväl. spelet är uppdelat i två faktioner som strider mot varandra. vi spelar samma. :P
<Kurdistan> phibxr, haha bra, du skulle inte vilja stå på andra sidan :P.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, det skulle nog vara kontraproduktivt om inte annat. ;P
<realubot> Jag har inget jobb. Ingen vill anställa mig. :(
<Kurdistan> phibxr, politiskt korrekt. :P
<phibxr> realubot, jag kom till ett nytt land mitt under en ekonomisk kris utan en fullbordad högskoleutbildning och utan att kunna språket. tror att dina kvalifikationer är högre. ;P
<realubot> phibxr: Hur försörjde du dig då?
<realubot> I Köpenhamn första tiden?
<phibxr> realubot, hehe, det är ju en historia. som ledde till att jag blev formellt utvisad från danmark.
<phibxr> realubot, när jag kom hit så hade jag inget jobb och fick något som kallas starthjälp. det är hälften av ett socialbidrag.
<phibxr> realubot, efter att man haft det i sex månader så får man ett "hemsändningsbesked".
<phibxr> realubot, om man inte hittat jobb eller studier.
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/UEA3J nördigt eller bara coolt? :)
<phibxr> realubot, hade precis ansökt till en utbildning då, men det var för sent. men min sambo var gravid, så familjestyrelsen bröt in. sen studerade jag färdigt och fick jobb, och har jobbat i nästan två år nu. :P
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är så du har full koll på kanalen? :)
<realubot> phibxr: Hahaha, hemsändningsbesked.
<realubot> Vad händer om du återvänder direkt efter då?
<realubot> Hur länge måste du vara hemma?
<phibxr> realubot, knappast någon kontroll på det, men det är ett formellt besked om att man inte får vistas i danmark mer.
<phibxr> realubot, nu har de faktiskt avskaffat starthjälpen, så alla invandrare får kontanthjälp (socialbidrag), sedan DF åkte ur regeringen.
<phibxr> realubot, jag hamnade i den lägsta gruppen av arbetssökande, tillsammans med narkomaner och grava alkoholister, då jag inte kunde språket. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är så här jag har koll: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/716/201202032307451870x1056.png
<phibxr> realubot, nordiska konventionen är tyvärr bara en rekommendation och inte en lag.
<phibxr> realubot, starthjälpen är ett halvt socialbidrag som ska "motivera" folk till att skaffa ett jobb.
<Kurdistan> realubot, varför lär du dig inte köra htop
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install htop
<Kurdistan> sedan htop
<Kurdistan> mer lättbegripligt jämfört med top
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nä, top duger.
<realubot> Jag får väl testa htop någon dag.
<Kurdistan> realubot, är det där nörd irc chatten från terminalen?
<realubot> phibxr: Det är ändå ganska generöst med starthjälp. Det får man knappast om man flyttar till Tyskland, England eller så?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är Irssi.
<phibxr> realubot, ingen aning. i sverige så får man socialbidrag. och starthjälpen här resulterade bara i att alla invandrare insåg att det var mer profitabelt med kriminalitet i det rådande marknadsklimatet, förnuftigt nog.
<realubot> phibxr: Vad menar du med att invandrarna insåg att det var mer profitabelt?
<phibxr> realubot, starthjälpen är på 2.5k per månad. så kriminaliteten sköt i höjden när starthjälpen infördes.
<phibxr> realubot, för att ingen hade råd med att leva, och det fanns inga jobb att söka.
<realubot> phibxr: Aha. Du menar så.
<realubot> phibxr: Men vem som helst som flyttar till Danmark får ju inte socbidrag?
<realubot> Måste man inte vara dansk medborgare eller något?
<phibxr> realubot, alla som flyttade hit före 2012 fick starthjälp. men nu får man kontanthjälp istället. om man får vara här dvs. antingen har asyl, eller någon annan giltig anledning till att vistas här.
<realubot> Jo, men ett krav för att få flytta inom EU är ju att man kan försörja sig men det kanske är annorlunda inom Norden?
<phibxr> realubot, vi har den nordiska konventionen, men den är som sagt bara en rekommendation egentligen.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Strarthjälpen hjälpte ju dig att starta.
<realubot> Snart blir det kaffe men först lite grönsaker.
<phibxr> realubot, jag levde på min svärmor medans jag studerade, för jag får inte ta studielån i danmark medans jag betalar av på mitt svenska. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Aha, bra svärmor.
<realubot> Hur gammal är du då? 50?
<phibxr> O_o
<realubot> ;)
<phibxr> realubot, det känns så. :P
<phibxr> realubot, 27.
<realubot> Svärmor försörjer sin dotters 50-åriga pojkvän som pluggar. Det hade varit något det. :)
<phibxr> realubot, haha, var 24 när jag flyttade hit. :P vilket också hjälpte till för att göra allt komplicerat. här i danmark har man 25-årsregeln. är man under 25 får inte jobcenter (arbetsförmedlingen) hjälpa en att söka jobb, utan då ska de hjälpa en med att söka en utbildning. det kunde jag inte, för jag fick inte ta studielån. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Aha.
<realubot> Kurdistan: När ska du börja jobba då?
<realubot> phibxr: Vad tycker du om Köpenhamn då?
<phibxr> realubot, sen hade vi 24-årsregeln. den kanske vi har fortfarande. är man inte dansk medborgare så får man inte gifta sig om inte den yngsta i äktenskapet är över 24. :P
<realubot> Är den staden något att hänga i granen?
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) när jag blir klar med utbildningen.
<phibxr> realubot, bodde i stockholm i sex år, och jag kan säga att jag aldrig flyttar dit mer. köpenhamn är tusen gånger bättre än stockholm. sen kan man säga vad man vill om politikerna här i danmark. :P
<realubot> Är du ofta i Malmö då?
<realubot> Det går väl snabbt med tåg mellan städerna?
<phibxr> realubot, var dit en gång 2008, annars har jag bara varit där när jag åkt tåg till norrland där jag kommer från. ;)
<maxjezy> realubot, är du ofta i örebro?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Det händer att jag är där ganska ofta faktiskt. Hur visste du det?
<maxjezy> realubot, en ren gissning
<realubot> Jag brukar åka till Örebro och rendera lite 3d-animationer som jag har med mig under armen.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, han övervakar kanalen. någon måste hålla koll på alla här. realubot borde vara op. :P
<maxjezy> dessutom är det ju nära och snabbt imellan städerna
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ser ut som en Windows-user?
<realubot> maxjezy: HAr du legitimation?
<phibxr> !windows | maxjezy
<ubot2`> maxjezy: Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<maxjezy> realubot, du ser ut som http://madameberry.blogg.se/images/2010/southpark-wow-2_116735271.jpg
<phibxr> :D
<realubot> phibxr: Norrland. Det låter inte så kul.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Jag är inte flintis.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, instämmer
<phibxr> realubot, hehe, kanske därför som jag flyttade därifrån när jag var 18. ;)
<phibxr> realubot, har flyttat mig ganska lång söderut. :D
<maxjezy> äh, fuck söderut
<maxjezy> norrland is the shit
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du skaffat dig ett jobb än då?
<maxjezy> realubot, självklart, men ja är ju föräldraledig nu så.
<maxjezy> get free money from försäkringskassan!
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad jobbar du med då?
<maxjezy> just for making babys
<maxjezy> jag jobbar ju inte
<maxjezy> sa precis att jag är föräldraledig
<realubot> Hur mycket får du från FK då?
<maxjezy> måste jag skicka ett PM?
<realubot> Det är väl inte så mycket?
<maxjezy> joh
<realubot> PM?
<maxjezy> runt 10 loppor
<realubot> Skriv här.
<maxjezy> PRIVATE MÄSSÄGE!
<realubot> Ja.
<maxjezy> si
<realubot> Föräldraledig är man ju från någonting?
<realubot> Typ ett jobb?
<realubot> Är du föräldraledig från arbetslösheten?
<maxjezy> inte nödvändigtvis
<maxjezy> jag är föräldraledig istället för sjukskriven för tillfället
<maxjezy> fan va ja är sur på min sambo
<realubot> Sköter hon sig inte?
<maxjezy> käkat upp alla mina Suku Laku
<maxjezy> 700 gram åt helvete bara
<maxjezy> fick äta typ 10 st själv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hehe hon kanske var hungrig.
<nikihr> gokväll
<maxjezy> ja, fast att muncha min lakrits är inte snällt
<realubot> Vad då gokväll?
<nikihr> ja?
<realubot> Till vem?
<nikihr> ja vem tror du?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, man rör inte min lakrits!!
<realubot> Jag vet inte vem du sa gokväll till helt plötsligt. :S
<realubot> god jul
<phibxr> god pingst.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, äsch det är din sambo. :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, :(
<realubot> Varför har alla tjej utom jag? Det är orättvist.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, det finns frågor till dig vår pogr.
<nikihr> ??
<phibxr> realubot, du stannade i sverige.
<realubot> Jag hade varit överlycklig om någon hade ätit upp mina Suku Laku.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: sitter och leker med KDE :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, haha :P tönt. blev du avund :P.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: haha jag läste om archlinux minimal kde
<Kurdistan> ne. kde är allt bra. welcome :P. synd är heders kd nissen ej loggad.
<nikihr> funkar nice ju
<maxjezy> realubot, du kanske måste ragga lite?
<maxjezy> joina nätdejtingsiter
<maxjezy> va ingen mes
<Kurdistan> nikihr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD fungerar inte ubuntu för minimal installation? :)
<maxjezy> sen kan du få din godis uppäten
<maxjezy> och joina klagosidan
<Kurdistan> nikihr, antar att du också kör kde 4.8?
<realubot> Nätdejting är nördigt.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: jepp
<realubot> Jag är för tuff för nätdejting.
<maxjezy> realubot, tss
<realubot> salmiak: Eller vad säger du?
<maxjezy> du vågar säkert inte ens hålla en tant i hand
<Kurdistan> nikihr, har du tidigare kört kde? om så har du nog märkt förbättringarna.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: jo det är det
<nikihr> känns soft
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jepp. jag har effekterna på hela tiden.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: inte jag
<Kurdistan> har ej märkt av något
<nikihr> stänger av allting typ
<Kurdistan> nikihr, äsch va ej feg. :P
<salmiak> hej realubot
<realubot> salmiak: Hej hej.
<nikihr> gillar det simpelt
<phibxr> realubot, nätdejting verkar bara skrämmande. då skulle jag nog föredra den gamla krogvägen. det är en sak att bumpa in slumpmässigt i varandra på WoW eller IRC, men att planmässigt lägga upp en profil... <_<... det funkar säkert dock.
<realubot> phibxr: Jag håller med.
<salmiak> hur har man egentligen en dejt med ett nät? ;-)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, finns grymma finesser om du kör med effekter.
<maxjezy> phibxr, planmässigt släta brudar som luktar pissoar går efter nätdejting för mig iaf
<realubot> Att råka på en brud på nätet är inte samma sak som att regga sig på nätdejtingsajter.
<maxjezy> äh, vill du ha en misserabel sambo får du fan offra dig
<realubot> Det jag stör mig mest på med nätdejtandet är att det är så mycket blinddate över det.
<phibxr> realubot, är inte det charmen med nätdejting?
<realubot> Jag gillar inte blinddates. Jag har växt ifrån blinddates.
<maxjezy> förr, innan digitalkamerorna. då vare inte vanligt att ha bild på sig själv online
<salmiak> nån som vet om det finns nån plugin eller patch till pidgin som gör att den klarar att visa alla sorters åäö föresten... oavsett om det är latin1, unicode16bit eller UschTviFy8 som olika personer skriver med?
<realubot> Det hade varit bättre om nätdejtingsajterna haft vettigt matchningar. Istället för massa löjligt om man har klassisk eller sportig klädstil o.s.v.
<realubot> *vettiga
<maxjezy> realubot, ja du är ju expert redan
<maxjezy> antar du varit medlem ett tag utan napp
<phibxr> realubot, varför startar du inte en egen?
<maxjezy> och därav låter frustrationen av singellivet gå ut över lyckade kärleksparadis online
<maxjezy> fy fy fy
<maxjezy> skäms
<realubot> Jag har varit reggad på communitys förr.
<realubot> När jag var barn. Typ Lunarstorm.
<maxjezy> jojo, visst---> papperskorgen
<maxjezy> du får skriet att tystna
<realubot> phibxr: Jag funderar på att starta en kontaktsajt för män som söker ryskor eller thailändskor.
<salmiak> ha planmässigt lägga upp en profil på nån dejtingsite verkar så jäkla energiskt angeläget.... iofs finns det folk som verkar aldeles för angelägna att skaffa en partner även utan dator men....
<realubot> Alltid retar det någon...
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att anmäla mig själv för stöld av piratkopierade filmer
<phibxr> realubot, du har tittat för mycket på torsk på tallinn.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Jag hoppas du åker in.
<realubot> Det är inte mer än rätt.
<realubot> Du har snott film i massor av år nu.
<maxjezy> sant, i dommedagens ära lixom
<maxjezy> ska man inte brinna i helvetet och bli skändad in i sin själadöd
<maxjezy> då ska man ransaka sina synder
<salmiak> hehehe finns lunarstorm fortfarande föresten? =)
<maxjezy> salmiak, nej
<maxjezy> inte ls8
<maxjezy> inte lunarstorm
<maxjezy> inte kjamiz
<maxjezy> it's all gone
<realubot> Har ls8 lagt ner?
<maxjezy> japp
<realubot> Aha.
<maxjezy> tur det
<maxjezy> pissiga servers hade dem
<maxjezy> frustrerande
<realubot> Facefuck och chatten har dödat Lunarstorm.
<realubot> Folk chattar och facefuckar.
<maxjezy> näe, kamrat.com dödade lunarstorm
<realubot> Det finns ingen marknad för Lunarstorm.
<maxjezy> kolla där, alla hänger där nu
<salmiak> aha ja det finns väl bara plats på nätet för en communitysite kanske...
<realubot> Den sajten var ju vrålstor en gång i tiden.
<realubot> Miljoner users eller något.
<realubot> NÃ¥gra hundra tusen i.a.f.
<maxjezy> hur mycket status hade ni på lunarstorm då?
<realubot> Jag var inte så aktiv där.
<realubot> Jag minns inte min status. Jag hade ingen bild, ingenting där.
<maxjezy> jag hade alla mina tjejor där på den tiden
<maxjezy> realubot, fan va trisst du är
<realubot> maxjezy: Äsch.
<realubot> Lunarstorm är ju för töntar.
<realubot> *var
<maxjezy> äh
<maxjezy> du är tönt
<realubot> Facebook är också för töntar.
<maxjezy> äh, du är!
<realubot> Tur att man inte har massa sådan skit.
<realubot> Jag har chatt. Det räcker.
<salmiak> skillnaden är att lunarstorm var för fjortistöntar, facebock är för töntar av alla åldrar :-D
<realubot> Ja. Det är sant.
<Kurdistan> :) här var det allt liv
<Kurdistan> alltid när man vänder sin rygg
<salmiak> vad heter nästa communitysite tro...
<maxjezy> X tror jag
<realubot> salmiak: Det kanske blir något som fungerar bra i Android?
<maxjezy> X.ORG
<salmiak> var det inte nått distribuerat communitysite-nånting som var på gång föresten... minns inte....
<realubot> Google+ i kombination med något kanske?
<maxjezy> kanske?
<maxjezy> diaspora
<salmiak> låter bekant.. så var det kanske ja
<nikihr> Saaaave tonight
<nikihr> and fight the break of dawn
<maxjezy> som 2pac sa, världen behöver inte fler rappare och idoler, världen behöver inte fler communitys och näthat, världen behöver läkare, forskare och riktiga människor
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Exakt så är det.
<realubot> Internet har gått för långt.
<maxjezy> 2pac sa mycket bra innan han försvann
<maxjezy> han kunde blivit president i USA
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja 2pac var bland de fåtal inom den såkallade "gangsterrap".
<salmiak> mmmm..... gärna energska människor som får nått gjort också. (hur gör man? fast det är väl som vanligt, att börja är svårast)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> maxjezy: Så du lyssnade också på honom.
 * realubot gör en enfotsapplåd åt x_link.
<maxjezy> x_link, aah!
<Kurdistan> som var bra. en duktig samhällskritiker var han allt 2pac även om jag inte stödjer allt hull hull.
<x_link> Han var rätt bright.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, de saker han sa för över 10 årsedan är fortfarande så aktuella att lyssna till
<x_link> Som när de frågade någon...frågar du 10 olika personer vem/hur/vad 2Pac är/var så får man 10 olika svar.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag har dock slutat följa kommersiell hiphop/rap som förr. idag gillar jag underground och det är mestadels politiskt.
<Kurdistan> x_link, oj oj :P du gillar 2pac?
<Kurdistan> coolt, nu gillar jag dansen ännu mer.
<realubot> Jag lyssnade på MC Hammer.
<realubot> Han hade också mycket viktigt att säga.
<realubot> You can't touch this.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Var det enda jag lyssnade på innan typ.
<realubot> Så jälva sant.
<x_link> Har fortfarande en playlist med honom på Spotify som jag går igenom då och då. Var ett otroligt stor fan innan. Läste rätt mycket om honom och har alla hans dokumentärfilmer.
<Kurdistan> x_link, hiphop är bäst. punkt slut. när det kommer till engelsk musik.
<x_link> Hehe
<Kurdistan> x_link, har du sett hans filmer också?
<x_link> Mja, de flesta iaf.
<x_link> Above The Rim, Juice och några andra.
<Kurdistan> x_link, har du sett den han blir skjuten med sin vän juice
<x_link> Yes
<Kurdistan> x_link, den är bra.
<x_link> Har du sett filmen om Biggie?
<x_link> Är en riktig film fast om hans film.
<Kurdistan> x_link, nej, faktiskt inte.
<realubot> x_link: Var det efter 2pac som du började lyssna på Laleh?
<x_link> Den rekommenderar jag dig starkt, du kommer nog älska den.
<Kurdistan> biggie var också grym rapare
<x_link> Kurdistan: JAg hatade honom pga 2Pac =)
<Kurdistan> jag fattar inte åsnorna som påstår att eminem är bästa raparen någonsin
<x_link> Men ja, han var tung.
<Kurdistan> lyssna på en eminem album och så har man hört allt.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Notorious heter filmen, rekommenderas starkt.
<Kurdistan> x_link, ju, man var tvungen ta sida då. antingen bad boy comp. eller death row.
<Kurdistan> x_link, kommer kolla.
<x_link> Säg gärna sen vad du tyckte =)
<x_link> Har sett den 3-4 gånger.
<Kurdistan> de var ju i krig med varandra. synd så var det andra makter som förstörde för både biggie och 2pac
<maxjezy> jag gillade inte Notorious
<maxjezy> filmen
<realubot> Jag lyssnade på Inner Circle och Bad Boys.
<realubot> Det var grejer det.
<x_link> Aja, dags att kolla på lite Suits.
<maxjezy> big brown eyeee!
<Kurdistan> :) realubot hiphop? coolt fler som diggar bra grejer.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hehe, ja, just den låten bara.
<realubot> Annars lyssnade jag mer på Bob Marley och UB40.
<maxjezy> NENEH CHERRY - buffalo stance!!
<maxjezy> dä e grejer de!
<realubot> Nä.
<realubot> Jag lyssnade mycket på Ramones.
<realubot> Där har ni bra musik.
<Kurdistan> realubot, marley kan man inte hata.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte så mycket om det politiska. Jag tycker att han gjorde bra musik.
<phibxr> realubot, The Cure!
<maxjezy> robert marley!
<realubot> phibxr: Nope. Jag har aldrig gillat the Cure men dom var väldigt populära när jag gick på högstadiet/gymnasiet.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha klassikt
<realubot> the Cure, Nirvana och Metallica var nog mest "inne".
<realubot> Nirvana var ruskigt populära där i början av 90-talet.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P sämsta låten, men väcker gamla minnen.
<maxjezy> endå är inte gräs lagligt än idag :(
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, i love it!
<maxjezy> who's that jiggalo on the streets
<maxjezy> wo wo
<maxjezy> looking good todayh!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, den är dålig, men visst om du mår bra, så skriver jag att den är okej. :P
<maxjezy> :)
<phibxr> realubot, gick du på gymnasiet på 80-talet? :P
<realubot> phibxr: Nope. 90-talet.
<maxjezy> så jävla gammal fisk de där!
<realubot> phibxr: Metallica var som störst under 90-talet. Nirvara också.
<realubot> Det är inga 80-talsband.
<realubot> Iron Maiden, Europe, Eurytmics, Judas Priest m.m. är 80-talsband.
<maxjezy> QUEEN?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Dom var inne på 80-90-talet. Men Queen håller än idag.
<maxjezy> well, allt håller i viss grad
<realubot> Nja.
<maxjezy> mycket av musiken idag är ju bara samplad och mixad 70-80 tal
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> jag ska rota lite i kylen efter kalorier!
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför är du så lite på IRC?
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXxRyNvTPr8  :) väcker gamla minnen den smörlåten.
<Kurdistan> fortfarande
<maxjezy> realubot, ja har tröttnat lite
<maxjezy> har suttit här i snart 20 år
<phibxr> realubot, metallica är idag vad rolling stones var i vår ungdom. :P
<DrGrov> Tänk om alla bara kunde skita blanka fan i t.ex. Facefuck/FaceBook whatever och leva livet utan en massa jävla krims krams skit? Ta och skaffa en tjej in real life istället... Mycket mycket mer underhållande. Att ha en diskussion utanför FB whatever else är mycket mer givande.
<DrGrov> Dock enbart en åsikt
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, :) jag har ingen facebook.
<Kurdistan> har aldrig haft
<maxjezy> DrGrov, om man nu har tjej utanför facebook då?
<maxjezy> får man ha kvar facebook?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, självklart får du det.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Bra :) Du hör till oss elitiska människor som förstått av Facebook osv. är ren rama jävla dynga. Welcome to the future
<Kurdistan> tror bara DrGrov är trött på facebook hysterin.
<maxjezy> hysterin har väl lagt sig?
<DrGrov> Jag är jävligt förbannad på detta jävla ständiga Facebook skit överallt. Hur i helvete skall människor skapa kontakter då man facerapear varandra osv osv osv. ?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag har aldrig försvarat elitism tror inte jag gör det nu heller :).
<maxjezy> idag är väl facebook typ, något man gör när man inte gör något annat vettigt
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Undermedvetet är du med ;-)
<maxjezy> inget som tar över ens liv precis
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Inte tar över ens liv? Guess again :D
<maxjezy> paranoia
<maxjezy> facebook kommer tjäna pengar sen dö
<maxjezy> thats it
<maxjezy> enjoy the free shit
<phibxr> maxjezy, tjänar de ens några pengar? :P
<maxjezy> vad fan har de blivit av mig
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Vet massor av människor som enbart skriver på Facebook följande: "Kl 09.00 Morgonkaffe, trött. Kl 10.10 Ännu trött, mera kaffe. Kl 11.15 Lunch med kaffe. Kl 11.45 Skitpaus, kaffe kl 14. osv osv osv osv osv.
<DrGrov> Skiten bara fortsätter
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag kanske är annorlunda i det avseendet, men elitism grejen innefattar inte mig.
<phibxr> DrGrov, sluta citera min logg!
<DrGrov> phibxr: Jag skiter i din logg.
<maxjezy> DrGrov, gör dig av med dem
<phibxr> DrGrov, du citerade den just. :(
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Självklart är du inte elitist :) Bra dock att du är av samma åsikt kring Facebook osv.
<maxjezy> min logg är fylld av massa underbara små budskap om gula fåglar
<Kurdistan> hha DrGrov du verkar riktigt sur. är det tjejen/frugan/sambon som återigen inte gör som du vill? :P
<maxjezy> och lite musikvideos
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ifall hon inte gjorde som jag ville skulle jag väl inte sitta här? :P
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag har ingen åsikt om facebook. jag har inte orkat bry mig bara.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Okej, bra. Tror vi är överens i grund och botten. Dock aningen annorlunda tänkesätt :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, för mig så handlar nästintill allt om syfte
<DrGrov> phibxr: Jag skiter väl i om jag citerade den ? :)
<Kurdistan> jag registrerar mig aldrig någonstans utan syfte
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, du kan rädda liv på kattungar på facebook
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Bra inställning, du verkar ha riktigt goda och sunda värderingar.
<maxjezy> eller odla en egen farm i farmville
<realubot> Jag har inte och har heller aldrig haft Facebook.
<maxjezy> ni som inte haft kan inte dissa!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, det är jättefint om det räddas kattungar via socialamedier.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Jag dissar, var registrerad under 2008 i 2 minuter och sedan sket jag blanka fan i det. Visst kan jag dissa skiten ur Facebook precis när jag vill.
<maxjezy> det är som att säga att man inte gillar att "pilla fisan" om man inte provat.
<Kurdistan> dock behöver det inte betyda att jag måste vara aktiv. om jag skulle vara aktiv på facebook så har jag mina motiv.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: "pilla fisan"? Tala svenska, du menar något snuskigt nu igen eller hur?
<maxjezy> DrGrov, jag läste det på aftonbladet
<Kurdistan> antingen någon hjärtefråga eller bara involverar familjen/närmaste
<Kurdistan> grabbar ni kan lugna er. facebook är ingen helig religiös bok ni behöver bråka om.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ah, Aftonbladet... Det förklarar meningen, inte något vi här är vana med. Dock intressant uttryck.
<DrGrov> Allting vore jävligt mycket bättre om vi gick tillbaka till låt oss säga mid 90's och stannade där.
<realubot> Det mesta innehållet på Internet är ju bara tidsfördriv eller strunt.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, KATTUNGAR! Tänk på dem!
<DrGrov> Då gjorde man ju saker tillsammans. Man gick ut och lekte, man hade alltid någonting att göra
<realubot> som Facebook. 1% vettigt och 99% skit.
<DrGrov> Nu sitter man ju bara framför datorn stup i kvarten 24/7 och bara funderar på vad är nästa "roliga" sak att ta fram
<Kurdistan> phibxr, gulligt. även om katter allmänt är lata och envisa. :P
<maxjezy> DrGrov, – Det ställer i stället krav på oss att vara lika bra nu som då. Sedan vet jag inte om folk förväntar sig att vi ska vara så jättemycket bättre. Men för oss går det inte att bara pilla sig i naveln ... eller fisan, säger Kayo Shekoni.
<maxjezy> det är hon i afrodite
<Kurdistan> phibxr, 1 av världens mest unika katter kommer från mitt hemland Kurdistan. Staden Wan/Van.
<maxjezy> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/melodifestivalen/article14310494.ab
<DrGrov> Satans jävla pip från iPhonen.
<DrGrov> Helvete! Blir fan i mig less på e-post bling bling ljudet
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, go go gmail.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Skall läsa artikeln, tack för länken.
<Kurdistan> hotmail är värdelös
<phibxr> Kurdistan, heter staden Wan/Van? o.O
<Kurdistan> phibxr, staden heter på kurdiska wan.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ja just så, kul då Google ändrar policyn med start 1 mars. Roliga ändringar på kommande.
<Kurdistan> eftersom turkar förbjuder kurdiska namn på våra städer och har turkiska
<Kurdistan> så blir det på turkiska van
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det är ju inte min telefon, dock blir jag irriterad på ljudet.
<Kurdistan> phibxr, http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRkXApMZQFXPD18v4E1EYHkiaqWqBzCplZ3qCfya_9f5Jro39QL1w
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag skall börja läsa historia, speciellt gällande f.d. Jugoslavien och vad som fått händelser att eskalera då och fram tills idag.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag har dum-mobil så jag har inga sådana i-landsproblem :P.
<realubot> DrGrov: Prins Ferdinand.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Bra. Jag har dock inte dum-mobil men vägrar lägga in mejlen på telefonen p.ga. konstant pling pling.
<DrGrov> realubot: Du vet väl att kriget i forna Jugoslavien i princip startade p.ga. huliganer på en fotbollsmatch?
<DrGrov> realubot: Eller rättare sagt så var det startskottet för kriget
<realubot> DrGrov: Det tror jag inte ett dugg på.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, kommer du därifrån?
<realubot> Huliganerna var nog ett uttryck för motsättningar.
<DrGrov> realubot: Prova läsa och sedan lär du förstå.
<realubot> Och inte tvärtom.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, hur gammal var du när du lärde dig svenska?
<Kurdistan> phibxr, menar du från Kurdistan eller just den specifika staden Wan?
<DrGrov> realubot: ja, du var ju inte intresserad av fotboll så bäst kanske att inte uttrycka dig i saker du inte behärskar.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det var nog snarare så att vissa politiska strömningar använda huliganerna i sina syften.
<DrGrov> realubot: Fotbollen i länder, t.ex. fd Jugoslavien, så är fotbollen allt och inget mindre för dem.
<Kurdistan> phibxr, jag kom hit som skitunge (1988).
<realubot> DrGrov: Huliganism handlar inte om fotboll.
<DrGrov> realubot: Fotbollen lockar till sig huliganer
<realubot> DrGrov: Och varför är dom huliganer då?
<DrGrov> realubot: Fotbollen speglar samhällets egentliga bild
<maxjezy> Fotboll är fett segt
<realubot> Precis.
<maxjezy> hockey hockey
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, nja fotboll lockar inte huliganer mer än något som har massmedial uppmärksamhet. huliganism är resultat av klassamhället.
<DrGrov> Alltså är huliganer en del av fotbollen vare sig man vill det eller inte
<realubot> Det är som skolan. Den speglar samhället. Om våld och knark finns på en skola så säger det mer om samhället skolan finns i en om själva skolan.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Är du insatt i fotboll?
<phibxr> Kurdistan, från kurdistan. hur gammal var du när du kom? jag jobbar fortfarande med att lära mig danska, efter fyra år i landet med ett så närliggande språk. :P
<Kurdistan> dvs det är en institutionell problem
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag är nog :) hyfsad insatt då jag följt fotboll aktivt sedan tidig 90-tal.
<maxjezy> phibxr, stoppa lite gröt i käften så kan du tala flytande
<Kurdistan> var hyfsad duktig ungdomsspelare innan knät paja för en
<realubot> DrGrov: Varför frågar du om vi är insatta i fotboll när vi säger att det inte handlar om fotboll?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Då vet du hur det ser ut i t.ex. Italien med söra Italien mot norra Italien?
<Kurdistan> phibxr, jag kom hit som 3 åring.
<DrGrov> realubot: Det handlar om fotboll. Fotbollen används som instrument för att visa att samhället har problem
<phibxr> Kurdistan, ah, svårt att jämföra med mig då. :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, kommer du någonsin åka hem tro?
 * realubot trodde danskan kom automatiskt i takt med att man hällde sig Carlsberg Hof.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, ja, jag följer ju serie b. :P
<phibxr> realubot, det gör det faktiskt.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Gött :) Serie B är ju drömmen av andraligor i hela världen :)
<phibxr> realubot, når jeg har fået noget at drikke så taler jeg flydende dansk.
<maxjezy> eller ser du sverige som hem Kurdistan ?
<maxjezy> home is where your heat is at!
<maxjezy> heart
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag hoppas det. dock är turkiet ett fascist regim och den delen av kurdistan jag kommer ifrån är inte fri från turkisk kontroll.
<maxjezy> fuck this tangentbord
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Då håller du eventuellt med att fotbollen är ett instrument för att visa dom problem som existerar i samhället?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, självklart.
<realubot> DrGrov: Kriget handlade väl mer om att Tito hade styrt med järnhand och när han försvann så uppstod ett vacum och en politisk maktkamp som utnyttjade etniska och religiösa motsättningar.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag vill nog bli gammal i hemlandet men tills dess är världen här för att utforskas tycker jag
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, läs erik nivas bok om fotbollen ur ett samhällsperspektiv. nog den enda vettiga fotbollsvetaren i sverige bland dom kända.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Alltså då är vi helt överens om fotbollens roll i samhället.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo, Erik Niva är lysande. Han berättar verkligen hur fotbollens roll i samhället levs efter.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, du har åtminstone valet bli gammal vart du vill. inte vårt folk.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, inte så säkert med den här NWO i nacken
<maxjezy> kanske man inte ens blir gammal
<maxjezy> utbytt av robotar
<phibxr> realubot, jeg kan mærke at du ikke skriver tilbage når jeg skriver på dansk.. :(
<DrGrov> realubot: Och då användes fotbollen påpasslig att få igång ett krig. Dock måste jag kolla lagen som var involverade. Vill minnas att det var Röda Stjärnan mot Partizan Belgrad som spelade den matchen som avbröts osv.
<realubot> NWO?
<realubot> phibxr: Haha. Jag läser vad du skriver men jag skriver inte på danska.
<maxjezy> googlit!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nja, det är väl inget fel på teknologi. det är fel på vårt nuvarande system som gör att människan tävlar med tekniska lösningar.
<phibxr> realubot, hvis du ikke skriver dansk så bliver jeg sgu ked af det, fucking svenskere!
<realubot> Det är som i Egypten igår. Det är ju inte huliganismen som är problemet. Huliganismen är ju bara ett uttryck för konflikter i samhället.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Dock undrar jag att har Erik Niva faktiskt fullständig koll på det han säger? I dom olika medierna jag sett honom, t.ex. EuroTalk, så fumlar han jävligt mycket.
<Kurdistan> phibxr, haha. coolt.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, /flex
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, om teknologin hamnar i någon galen hand äre fel.
<realubot> phibxr: ;)
<maxjezy> tex, någon rik jävel köper robotar som massmördar
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, han är huvudorsaken jag börja följa fantv/eurotalk.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det handlar inte om det. du kollar på frågan väldigt ytligt.
<phibxr> Kurdistan, nu har jeg jo boet her i danmark i fire år, så skal jeg ju gerne kunne skrive og snakke dansk for pokker da. :P
<Kurdistan> det handlar inte om rik eller fattig ägare
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte om fotboll.
<Kurdistan> det handlar om institutionell verklighet
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha. Det där ja.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ägaren är nog rik om den köpt på sig ett gäng robotar
<realubot> NWO.
<maxjezy> realubot, NWO!
<realubot> maxjezy: Nä.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha du är skön.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad ska vi jobba med när vi blir stora maxjezy ?
<Kurdistan> phibxr, ja, du skriver bra på danska. jag kan dock ej kontrollera det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad ska det blir av oss?
<maxjezy> realubot, tempelriddare?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Okej, då har vi en liten annan åsikt varför man började följa fantv/eurotalk men gott så :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, säg inte borell. då blir jag spyfärdig.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Borell är den enda kunniga som kan italiensk fotboll från grund och botten hela vägen upp.
<realubot> phibxr: Jeg gøre et forsøg på at skrive på dansk. Jeg er ikke så god til dansk, men jeg tror jeg har samlet nogle få sætninger i alle tilfælde. Hvad med dette?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, nja, finns fler, men visst han kan italiensk fotboll. det kan jag erkänna, dock är han långt ifrån faktamässigt korrekt.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag bryr mig sällan i Englandsdelen. Dock är Niva bra men Borell är bättre
<maxjezy> tur att vi inte har danskar i kanalen
<Kurdistan> för mycket känslomässigt involverad
<realubot> maxjezy: Det gick inget vidare för Breijan.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Finns fler som kan italiensk fotboll? T.ex. vem då?
<maxjezy> realubot, well, han gick ju helt klart i fel spår
<maxjezy> bättre att vara jobbig
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad säger du om Birro då?
<phibxr> realubot, det var faktiskt perfekt danska. :P
<phibxr> realubot, nästan.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det han missar på gällande fakta så styr han faktiskt upp rätt snabbt i andra forum där han är aktiv. I Il Calcio al Corso så styr han upp det direkt.
<realubot> phibxr: Haha. Seriöst?
<DrGrov> realubot: Fy fan! Är du seriös om Birro? ROFL
<phibxr> realubot, "Jeg gøre" skulle ha varit "Jeg vil gøre". :)
<phibxr> realubot, eller "Jeg gører".
<DrGrov> realubot: Han kan fan i mig ingenting om italiensk fotboll och hur det fungerar osv. Han är helt på dekis.
<realubot> DrGrov: Nej. Det är jag inte. :D
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, han som håller på Fiorentina. Glömt hans namn.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Thomas Wilbacher alltså
<DrGrov> realubot: :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jepp.
<realubot> phibxr: Säg det till Google Translate. ;)
<maxjezy> OPar!
<maxjezy> för mycket fotbollsnack
<maxjezy> säg åt dem!
<realubot> Glenn Strömberg borde ju kunna lite om italiensk fotboll. Han har ju lirat där och bott där ännu längre...
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Han är rolig att diskutera med. Wilbacher kan sin sak väldigt bra. Han är påläst och kan koppla ihop det komplexa i italiensk fotboll på ett fördömligt sätt.
<maxjezy> fotboll, vad är komplext?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, instämmer.
<maxjezy> en boll, gräs, och slatan
<maxjezy> vad mer behövs?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, vi tar det via pm. maxjezy har trots allt rätt.
<realubot> phibxr: http://translate.google.com/#sv|da|Jag%20g%C3%B6r%20ett%20f%C3%B6rs%C3%B6k%20att%20skriva%20p%C3%A5%20danska.%20Jag%20%C3%A4r%20inte%20s%C3%A5%20bra%20p%C3%A5%20danska%20men%20jag%20f%C3%A5r%20nog%20ihop%20n%C3%A5gra%20meningar%20i%20alla%20fall.%20Vad%20s%C3%A4ger%20du%20om%20det%20h%C3%A4r%3F
<Kurdistan> vi är väldigt offtopic
<phibxr> realubot, :/
<maxjezy> realubot, hur gåre med scriptandet?
<maxjezy> har du gjort världen lite bättre ännu?
<phibxr> realubot, nu blir jag besviken.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tja. Jag slängde ihop ett skript i helgen som ritar uppe en graf över vikten med programmet gnuplot.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag foldar ju.
<maxjezy> realubot, tror du foldandet leder någon vart?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, varför inte?
<realubot> Det hjälper ju forskarna att förstå proteinvikning.
<maxjezy> ja, varför inte?
<realubot> Det är ju ett seriöst projekt.
<maxjezy> realubot, har du granskat det?
<realubot> Nej, men jag litar på Stanford.
<maxjezy> well, jag litar på Microsoft
<realubot> Det är väldigt många företag som stödjer FAH.
<Kurdistan> haha realubot, du ska veta maxjezy jävlas. :P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> såg ni den där filmen om bill gates?
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-04
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vilken?
<realubot> National Institute of Health, Google, Intel, Dell, Apple, National Science Foundation.
<maxjezy> ja va hete den
<Kurdistan> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/ maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> tror ja såg det på svtplay
<realubot> Om Bill och Linda Gates Foundation?
<Kurdistan> kde är bästa DE mänskligheten skådat. :P
<Kurdistan> fasiken jag glömde philip5 är ej inloggad. :(
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kan du söka efter den? den du syftar på. skulle vara skoj kolla.
<realubot> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7004/viktj.png
<maxjezy> håller redan på Kurdistan
<maxjezy> realubot, det gick delvis in på det
<maxjezy> men bara ganska kort
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du kollat på länken jag direktlänkade till?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, japp
<realubot> gnuplot är riktigt avancerat.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, inte den?
<maxjezy> nepp :(
<Kurdistan> hmm. då har jag ingen aning.
<maxjezy> var såg jag den är frågan.
<maxjezy> ska kolla loggar
<realubot> maxjezy: Handlade den enbart om Gates?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> typ som alla dokumentärer om jobs
<maxjezy> fast om bill
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Datornörden som förändrade världen?
<Kurdistan> jobs räknas väl inte till gruppen burknörd?
<Kurdistan> det var hans kollega som hade kunnandet
<Kurdistan> jobs har väl alltid varit visionären
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag lägga mig. ta hand om er.
<maxjezy> jobs verkar vara en snål girig drygt jävla as
<maxjezy> medans bill en mer varmhjärtad
<maxjezy> den uppfattningen jag fått
<maxjezy> dessutom verkar jobs gilla barnarbete
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du själv gjort för nyttigt på sista tiden då?
 * realubot har kollat på dokumentären om Okej.
<realubot> Slöfockar.
<phnom> Morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<MrMind> hej någon som vet vad max längden är på integers i mysql?
<MrMind> alltså när man ska sätta upp en tabell
<propus> nix inte jag iaf.. :P
<andol> MrMind: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/integer-types.html
<Barre> andol: morrn
<delhage> morrn
 * delhage är på FOSDEM
<einand> delhage: säg hej till Nicco då
<delhage> vem är det?
<einand> delhage: https://www.facebook.com/nicco11a
<andol> Barre: morgens
<einand> delhage: jag skulle också vart på fosdem, men jag kunde inte pilla fram så jag kunde vara ledig
<Herrjare> einand: ondskefull chef snarare ;)
<Barre> försöker få ett litet bashskrip att göra som jag vill, /usr/bin/rdiff-backup --remote-schema 'ssh -i /path/to/key -l root %s rdiff-backup --server' fungerar finfint, men ligger detta i en variabel (e.g. $cmd) så får jag Fatal Error: Bad commandline options: option -i not recognized    why......
<Barre> andol kanske? ^
<andol> Barre: Vill gissning, problem med nästlad citering? Hur ser hela raden ut där du sätter $cmd?
<nikihr> gooomorgon
<propus> god morgon!
<Barre> andol: kör jag echo $cmd och klipp och klistrar output så fungerar det jue... raderna som skapar $cmd är väldigt "komplicerade"
<andol> Barre: Tja, kan verkligen allt för lite kring hur skalet egentligen hanterar citering, utan kör alldels för ofta mest på känsla. Det enda jag kan föreslå, utan att se helten, är att pröva lite olika kombinationer utav ' vs ", samt eventuellt escapande.
<andol> Barre: Alterantivt ännu bättre, kolla med någon som på allvar kan :-)
<Barre> meh.. andol, du är ju min guru jue... hur skall detta gå? :P
<andol> Barre: Se ifall du kan få HeMan att åkalla Grayskulls krafter? :)
<spacebug-> du kanske ska escapea ' med \'
<Barre> HeMan, I call the power of Grayskull... solve my freaking problem!
<Barre> spacebug-: same same :/
<andol> Barre: För egen del så ska jag ta och steka upp en nötfärsburgare. Det kommer om inte annat att lösa mitt nuvarande problem :P
<spacebug-> Barre: bara det att med escapeande blir det fler tecken i scriptfilen = ser mer 1337 ut :P
<Barre> spacebug-: haha...
<andol> spacebug-: För maximal efffekt krävs dock ett lagom långt reguljärt uttryck :)
<christoffer> scarleo, något skoj för dig?
<scarleo> christoffer, pluggar lite javascriptprogrammering :) så nej
<christoffer> :P
<scarleo> testade att spela in en videoguide men hade problem med .ogv formatet och youtube
<christoffer> jo...tror faktiskt att jag har gjort om de till avi innan jag har laddat upp
<christoffer> men är inte säker
<scarleo> ja läste nånstans att de inte riktigt fixade konverteringen från .ogv, konstigt nog gick det bra om filmen var < 10 min
<christoffer> Sådana begränsningar är alltid lika intressanta...
<christoffer> helt hjälplös sitter man där själv och fattar ingenting
<scarleo> precis :)
<einand> det är rätt udda igentligen, eftersom dom använder sig av ffmpeg
<scarleo> hade ingen riktigt bra mic heller
<christoffer> ok, mic behöver inte alltid vara så extremt bra men självklart hjälper det...
<christoffer> jag har ganska bra mic från Jaabra men får mycket brus med som jag måste filtrera bort med audacity i efterhand.
<christoffer> innan jag lägger in det tillsammans med filmen
<scarleo> ja jag filtrerade också och det blev hyfsat, fick dock inte till openshot heller men jag hittade ett bättre sätt att slå ihop ljud o bild
<christoffer> jaha hur då?
<scarleo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828669/
<nikihr> som på beställning kommer han...
<nikihr> :)
<scarleo> blev lite problem med syncen på längre filmer bara men tror jag ska hålla mig till riktigt korta filmer, det blir betydligt lättare också om någon letar efter hur man gör något spcifikt
<ePax> Verkligen.... Snabbare än pizza delivery :D
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> jo det är synk som är det största problemet
<scarleo> nikihr, vem, jag? :)
<nikihr> nej ePax
<christoffer> men som du säger så kan många korta filmer vara den bästa knepigt mot det
<christoffer> *det bästa
<scarleo> christoffer, ja, men i openshot så funkade inte bilden alls för mig, hela videon visar bara sista rutan under hela filmen
<christoffer> *knepet
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> jo, råkade ut för den buggen någon gång också
<christoffer> hade hoppats att det var löst tills nu
<scarleo> kanske finns nån nyare version att uppdatera till
<ePax> nikihr: whats uuup? :D
<christoffer> 1.4.2 tror jag släpptes i veckan
<christoffer> av openshot
<christoffer> eller så kommer den när som helst
<christoffer> buggfixar till 1.4.1 som släpptes i början av januari
<scarleo> christoffer, ok, ska kolla om den e bättre
<scarleo> christoffer, kan jag pm:a dig?
<christoffer> jodå
<nikihr> ePax: nah chillar i sängen
<nikihr> :P
<propus> någon som har erfarenhet av intel's GMA X4500 grafikprocessor?
<nikihr> ePax: vad ska du göra idag?
<ePax> nikihr: Städa lite hemma nu sen ska jag träna sen
<ePax> du då?
<nikihr> jagar polare som har bil, måste till jysk i kungenskurva och byta ett par stolar jag köpte igår, så ger dom mig vita när jag ska ha svarta
<nikihr> idioter
<einand> nikihr: sånt måste man tyvär alltid kolla på plats
<nikihr> einand: jo men de va strul på ikea också
<nikihr> va där och handlade allt inför flytten imorgon, fick gå in med allt och byta det efter jag lastat i bilen
<einand> samma med pizza bagaren, han lacka ut totalt när jag öppna pizza kartongen för att kolla så det var rätt
<einand> nikihr: jobbigt när det blir sådana dagar
<einand> nikihr: både jysk och ikea :(
<nikihr> mjo
<einand> nikihr: ring till dom först, så att du vet att dom har svarta, så du inte åker dit i onödan
<ePax> nikihr: Ring till dom å be dom skicka svarta så lämnar du vita :D
<ePax> spela dum :D
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> men fan ska ju flytta imorgon
<nikihr> vill ha skiten idag
<einand> någon här som har vDSL2+ i hastigheter över eller runt 60Mbs?
<ePax> einand: Vad står "v" för?
<ePax> Nu så säljer BBB 1gbs lina här... My ass 1 gbs säger jag bara... undrar bara vilka stjärnor går med på det
<einand> VDSL (Very high-rate Digital Subscriber Line)
<ePax> ok
<Kurdistan> godmorgon kanalen
<nikihr> ePax: kom me mig till jysk :) jag bjuder på lurre
<Kurdistan> nikihr, hur går det med underbara kde?
<ePax> Måste städa nu innan tjejen kommer sen så måste jag träna inaan dom stänger med... jag har för mig att dom stänger kl 5 idag :S
<nikihr> vafan ja får ju inte tag i någon bil! :P
<ePax> nikihr: Nikke det är ingen akut grej... du har jysk på "fel sida av stan med"
<ePax> (;
<nikihr> haha
<ePax> Söder killen lämnar oss..cccc svikare :D
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=55806 nikihr något för dig.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=55796 samma här.
<Kurdistan> seså hjälp till nu :P
<nikihr> Kurdistan: kan inte det där :P
<nikihr> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=27092
<nikihr> ska dra igång en ny version av det där
<nikihr> linuxuser är ju inte så aktivt längre
<nikihr> men har ju en schysst server jag hyr på glesys
<Kurdistan> okej bra att du tog en titt
<nikihr> Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
<nikihr> grym låt
<nikihr> :)
<Philip5> nikihr: vad är de du försöker lura i killarna?
<Philip5> nikihr: du vet väl att Kurdistan går på vad som helst?!?! ;)
<nikihr> ahaha
<nikihr> kan man ta bort ikonerna i tasklisten i kde?
<Philip5> menar du på?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> du kan tabort, lägga till elller flytta dem vart du vill och ändra storlek
<nikihr> ja vill bara ha text
<Philip5> hurdå text?
<Philip5> text på panelen eller när du har pekaren över?
<nikihr> Philip5: ska visa
<Kurdistan> Philip5, pss. :P
<Philip5> nikihr: nu är ju Kurdistan här också och han är ju västa l33t kde haxxorn så han vet nu
<Philip5> nu=nog
<nikihr> hahaha
 * nikihr kör på sin 80-tal lista på spotify
<nikihr> grymt bra
<nikihr> http://imgur.com/588a3
<nikihr> kolla panelen längst ner
<Philip5> nikihr: var du ens född då? ;P
<nikihr> Philip5: nästan ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<nikihr> ja vill inte ha ikonerna
<Philip5> ikonerna för firefox och sånt på panelen överst?
<nikihr> nej
<nikihr> längst ner
<nikihr> vill inte ha ikonerna där
<Philip5> men texten?
<nikihr> Philip5: exakt
<Philip5> har jag inte testat men det borde ju gå
<nikihr> mjo det borde ju det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P du vill verkligen bli äggad
<nikihr> kollar i task manager settings men hittar inget att inte visa ikonerna
<nikihr> blir lite ledsen i ögat faktiskt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nikihr behöver ju dina kde skills nu
<Kurdistan> nikihr, har du testat aktivitetshanterare med bara ikoner?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P jepp, men kan ju kde bättre än som kört det sedan urminnes tider :P.
<Philip5> precis för jag kör ju det mest bara och inte superconfigar det
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, erkänn att kde :P växer inom dig för varje dag.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: vad fan kan den heta på engelska dåra
<Kurdistan> snart blir du kde tokig som Philip5
<Kurdistan> nikihr, http://imgur.com/RL05x
<nikihr> ja fast den visar ju bara en ikon med röd blå och grön färg
<nikihr> skärp dig nu guru
<Kurdistan> nikihr, vad vill du ha då nörd?
<nikihr> precis som jag visade
<nikihr> http://imgur.com/588a3
<Kurdistan> vad visade du?
<nikihr> panelen längst ner
<nikihr> har du alla fönster
<nikihr> task manager
<nikihr> men jag vill inte ha programmens ikoner
<nikihr> fixa det nu
<Philip5> Kurdistan: han vill att bara aktiva program på taskbar visas som textrutan och utan ikon
<nikihr> :P
<nikihr> Philip5: ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det fungerar inte. i alla fall när jag kollar på aktivitetshanteraren
<Kurdistan> nikihr, har du kollat inställningar?
<nikihr> Kurdistan: ja
<Philip5> nikihr: ser att det finns en extra plamsma grej som gör det motsatta... tar bort  texten och bara har ikoner
<nikihr> bahh
<nikihr> då skiter jag i taskmanager
<Kurdistan> nikihr, taskmanager äger din nörd. :P
<nikihr> jag klarar mig utan :P
<nikihr> kör flera skrivbord istället :)
<nikihr> åhh jag längtar till imorgon då jag ska fixa in alla nya grejer i lägenheten http://www.elgiganten.se/product/ljud-bild/hemmabiosystem/HTD5550XE/samsung-3d-5-1-hemmabiosystem-ht-d5550
<Kurdistan> ni burk-nördar är intressant släkte
<Kurdistan> nikihr, prova kör utan aktivetshanterare
<nikihr> Kurdistan: orkar inte tweaka :P
<Kurdistan> nikihr, tss. :P
<nikihr> får vara bra nu
<Kurdistan> nikihr, ska vi spela schack? :)
<nikihr> hahaha de e bra
<swecarp> har ett litet bekymmer har en skrivare som hittas i system intällningar men det går inte att lägga till den för då låser sig programmet
<Philip5> nikihr: jag ska testa den där plamsagrejen och se om den kan köra med antingen text eller bara ikon
<Kurdistan> http://www.chessfree.net/#live%20chess  nikihr skynda dig
<nikihr> Philip5: okej :D
<Philip5> nikihr: den här: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808
<Kurdistan> AAaaAA  <<--- nikihr vad jag kallar mig nu.
<Philip5> nikihr: om du ber Kurdistan så kanske han packar den åt dig ;)
<nikihr> Philip5: tror inte han packar arch ;)
<nikihr> får fixa det själv :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, pss. du är gurun. jag är bara gröngöling.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: där har du ju något att träna på att göra paket från scratch
<Kurdistan> Philip5, packa själv saker till arch om du vill. :P
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag väntar.
<Philip5> kör ju inte arch
<nikihr> Kurdistan: jag är bissy :P
<Philip5> direkt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag kör ju inte arch heller.
<Philip5> därför du ska packa deb :)
<nikihr> sluta bråka nu pojkar
<nikihr> ni är löjliga :)
<nikihr> arch är bäst punkt slut
<nikihr> KISS
<swecarp> en guru mot en annan guru vilken figth
<Philip5> hehe
<HakanS> christoffer: Jag har ändrat lite på hemsidan.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, tss.
<HakanS> nikihr: Om nu arch är båst. Vad gör du då på ubuntus irc-kanal? ;)
<nikihr> HakanS: pratar med andra svenskar :)
<HakanS> Det är just därför ubuntu är så bra. Att gemenskapen är så stor.
<nikihr> socialt, ja
<Philip5> nikihr: du menar ubuntu är bra folk och social men dålig dist ;)
<maxjezy> ubuntu var bra, man hänger här i hopp om att en dag någon ska brista ut i skrik "Ubuntu är bra igen!!!"
<Philip5> maxjezy: kubuntu är alltid bra! :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, allt är relativt eller så
<swecarp> det jag skulle vilja se är en gubuntu en ren gnome ubuntu
<Philip5> swecarp: unity som är så fint för er gnomare
<Philip5> nikihr: finns inte plasman Icon Tasks för arch då?
<swecarp> nja jag kör classic gnome nu och den gillar jag men det lutar vell åt att det blir kubuntu nästa utgåva
<Philip5> swecarp: skadar ju inte att testa
<Kurdistan> buntu 11.10 är bästa utgåvan jag kört
<Kurdistan> rullar på finfint utan gamla strul
<Philip5> heja heja
<Kurdistan> nu när man blivit haxxor eller vad Philip5 skulle kalla det så är det skönt :P.
<swecarp> jag är väl lite dum men vill ha skrivbord som liknad win men det är allt
<Kurdistan> sedan är ju kde bra
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men du kör också kde 4.8 på den eller?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kör kde och du har ännu bättre än winblow.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp.
<swecarp> det blir nog kubuntu  när 12,04 kommer skall göra en ren instalation då
<maxjezy> WINDOWS 7 <3
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kde 4.8 är otroligt stabilt och det är intressant att den nyligen har släppts
<Kurdistan> swecarp, bra val. vi testar 4.8 åt dig :P.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  bra då fixar du min burk så den går som en klocka sen
<Philip5> swecarp: 12.04 är ju inte så långt borta heller nu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, det fixar kubuntu åt dig :P.
<maxjezy> swecarp, sakta?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, har du kört kde någon ggr?
<swecarp> japp gammal intell p4 som rullar på
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) sluta reta upp folk. :P
<maxjezy> swecarp, oj. stryker dig från min lista då!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, :)
<Philip5> swecarp: dessvärre så kommer nog snart även en P4a får svårt att hänga med moderna linuxdistar
<Kurdistan> jag ska vara ärlig tidigare var jag grymt besviken på kde
<Philip5> får nog snart börja köra legacydistar som riktiar in sig på lite mindre klös i burken
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag har nog en live skiva som ligger och skräpar här har bara kollat lite
<madbear> maxjezy: windows e för noobs
<Kurdistan> när jag testade 10.04 och 10.10 var det inget för mig
<maxjezy> madbear, därför du kör windows?
<Kurdistan> nu har den växt och för mig absolut bästa DE linux har och erbjuda
<maxjezy> madbear, har du kommit hem
<maxjezy> och installerat drivers
<maxjezy> och så vidare.
<madbear> maxjezy: just ja
<maxjezy> testat glxgears
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) kör liveusb och du sparar skivor.
<madbear> har fullt upp men idag ska jag göra det
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har förstått det skall se om man kan få ihop pengar till ny burk'
<maxjezy> madbear, ok :)
<madbear> jag ska göra exjobb på en mac maxjezy :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, vad skriver du om?
<maxjezy> madbear, får du betalt?
<madbear> skriver om och skriver om
<madbear> vi ska göra en ball grej i opengl
<madbear> maxjezy: nej det får jag inte
<Philip5> swecarp: du får börja samla pantburkar till en ny datoburk ;)
<maxjezy> hm
<Kurdistan> madbear, man brukar skriva om något under exarbetet :P
<madbear> ja Kurdistan om det vi ska göra :P
<swecarp> Philip5:  det får bli så
<Kurdistan> madbear, så den kommer handla om opengl?
<madbear> men vi har bara skrivit bakgrund nu eftersom vi precis börjat
<Kurdistan> madbear, skriv arbetet med lyx <3
<madbear> vi ska göra en typ apple appwall fast åt et företag i swe
<madbear> skriver det i vim
<madbear> ;P
<Kurdistan> madbear, nörd. :P
<Philip5> swecarp: fast nu för tiden kan man ju komma ganska billigt undan med datorer som är ok. för inte länge sedan tycker jag att en ny dator alltid kostade runt 10 000 kr
<Kurdistan> swecarp, min burk är närmare 5 år (bärbara).
<Kurdistan> den har fungerat sedan 9.10 och framåt utan större strul (en tag fungera inte effekter, men senaste nvidia betan löst problemet).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men så är du ju en l33t guru tweaker haxxor också ;)
<swecarp> ja nu kostar en ny burk som går att köra det mesta på runt 5 000 inkl det för färliga windows crap
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha du kommer bli äggad. så du vet det. en vacker dag.
<madbear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfCxVE3A84E
<madbear> Kurdistan:
<Philip5> :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, vad var coolt med appwall?
<Kurdistan> kwin klarar av det där och compiz :P
<madbear> vi gör en version av det där
<madbear> förhoppningsvis ganska mycket mer funktionalitet på våran
<Kurdistan> madbear, roligt?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: trodde du visst att allt som inte finns till apple behövs inte eller är inte coolt till den dagen då det kommer till apple och då är det revolutionerande och coolt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha klockrent. börjar på allvarligt tröttna på äpplet.
<madbear> ja det är kul att se resultatet
<madbear> grejen är ju i appwall att dom har flera klienter osv
<Kurdistan> madbear, arbetar du med äppel produkter normalt också?
<gorgo> någon som vet vad som händer om jag ändrar CSC code på en samsung mobile?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag föredrar dock äpplet framför win/m$. dock är gränsen snart borta dom två emellan.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det verkar bli hel del förändringar/ändringar med kde 4.9
<Kurdistan> väldigt mycket som ska skrivas om
<Kurdistan> eller så var det 5.0
<propus> Kurdistan: är de 4.9 som är nuvarande version?
<Kurdistan> propus, nej, nuvarande stabila 4.8 (senaste).
<propus> ok
<Kurdistan> propus, kde har sin 6 månaders release cykel
<propus> Kurdistan: är kde fortfarande lika krångligt?
<Kurdistan> propus, ja, den kan vara lite väl konfig. och kan väl ibland betraktas som krånglig.
<propus> Kurdistan: okej.
<Kurdistan> propus, när senast testa du kde senast?
<Kurdistan> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule
<gorgo> Philip5: där?
<propus> Kurdistan: de var 2010 i deceber någon gång.. var väl 10.10 då.
<Kurdistan> propus, okej, jag var ej impad av kde då heller.
<Kurdistan> kde är inte lika trög och resurs-hungrig
<Kurdistan> då har jag ändå kwin effekter och 1 virtuell skrivbord samt ikoner samt några saker autostart vid boot som normalt ej är med
<propus> Kurdistan: okej... då är de nog ingen idé att jag provar nu då.. har rätt häckig dator ju nu.. :P
<Kurdistan> annars tar väl kubuntu 11.10 runt 300 mb.
<Kurdistan> trixar du lite kan du få ner det mer säkret
<Kurdistan> propus, kör du lxde?
<propus> Kurdistan: tror jag väntar med att prova de tills jag köpt ny maskin :)
<propus> nej kör gnome..
<propus> ubuntu 10.04
<Kurdistan> okej gnome 2 antar jag
<propus> yes
<Kurdistan> gnome 2 <3
<Kurdistan> propus, gnome 2 var så bra, kanske därför jag förr ej gillade kde.
<nikihr> dwm <3
<Kurdistan> nu har dom gått sina olika håll
<Kurdistan> kde uppåt och gnome ner
<Kurdistan> nikihr, sluta nörda dig med tiling tramset :P
<propus> Kurdistan: joo tyvärr.. gnome 3 tycker jag var ett riktigt ned köp..
<nikihr> Kurdistan: det handlar inte om att vara nördig
<nikihr> det handlar om bekvämlighet
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) jag jäklas.
<Kurdistan> tycker bara det är grymt med så många DE och VM.
<nikihr> jag anser mig inte alls som en nörd :) mina linux kunskaper är säkert sämst här :)
<Kurdistan> propus, jag tror du skulle uppskatta xubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> du kan få den se mer eller mindre ut som gnome 2
<Kurdistan> jag länkade till en guide på forumet
<madbear> Kurdistan: ja för exjobbet så anävnder jag mac
<propus> Kurdistan: joo har prova de.. :) gillade de starkt :)
<Kurdistan> madbear, kör du med vim och mac? :)
<madbear> när jag utvecklar så spelar system inte nån roll
<madbear> ja varför inte
<madbear> vim är nog installerat på macosx ja
<nikihr> vim <3
<nikihr> vim + plugins så är det oslagbart
<nikihr> skulle nog aldrig klara mig utan snipmate
<Kurdistan> madbear, osx är just nu stabilare form av unity :P.
<Kurdistan> "skämtar". :P
<nikihr> skulle nog aldrig klara mig utan snipmate
<Kurdistan> http://grooveshark.com/s/Girl+In+The+Life+Magazine/24uP6i?src=5  :) för alla som gillar smörmusik.
<Kurdistan> :) coola grabbar här tycker nog inte om sådant
<nikihr> ;P
<Kurdistan> det ska säkerligen vara rock
<Kurdistan> :P
<swecarp> smörmusik kan vara riktigt bra :-)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ja, riktigt nice. :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, boyz 2 men är nog bland dom kändaste grupperna inom smörmusik-genre :P.
<swecarp> har tilloch med varit på några konserer med smörsångare som michel bolton
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du är tung.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  tack
<Kurdistan> http://grooveshark.com/s/Song+For+Mama/2zGVYo?src=5  <<--- om din kära mor är vid liv, skicka den till henne när det är morsdag eller hennes födelsedag.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: vad heter kde's network applet?
<gorgo> någon här som är duktig på android?
<nikihr> Hund: !
<nikihr> gorgo: snacka med vovven
<gorgo> :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, network-manager-kde bör det väl vara?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  mor är i lvet men hon klarar inte av internett  kan betala räkningar men sen är det slut med kunskaperna
<Kurdistan> sedan heter appleten nätverkshantering
<Kurdistan> swecarp, bränn låten på cd :P eller sjung den.
<swecarp> ok  bränna den då sju8nga nej skall inte plåga henne
<gorgo> nikihr: hehe, har postat massa till hund
<gorgo> hoppas han svarar sen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, min mor är inte intresserad av burkar för fem öre. jag tror hon nyligen lärt sig åtminstone läsa nättidningar. det är tom avancerat för henne.
<gorgo> vågar inte göra en sak utan att veta vad som händer
<swecarp> :-)
<Kurdistan> gorgo, ju, då, vovven lär svara.
<Kurdistan> han sitter nog och lirar nördspel
<Kurdistan> :P
<gorgo> hehe
<nikihr> Kurdistan: har du snöat in dig på "nörd" ?
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :P, japp. det fungerar ju.
<nikihr> haha mongo
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :P vem är mongo? den som provocerar eller blir provocerad? :P
<nikihr> :P
<Kurdistan> nikihr, skicka mig kanalen så ska jag jävlas med dig och Whiskey
<Kurdistan> :P
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  nu laddar jag ner kubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice nice. :)
<swecarp> blir lite livande senare i dag
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag kör med kubuntu backports
<Kurdistan> för kunna köra med kde 4.8
<Kurdistan> sedan har jag lagt till utvecklingsversionen av muon
<Kurdistan> :P så i praktiken kör jag 12.04 :P
<Kurdistan> muon utvecklingsversion är bättre än den som kommer med kubuntu 11.10
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  nu snakkar du ett språk som jag inte förstår jag är ingen linux nörd
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) du kan ju vänta några månader så kommer 12.04 ut.
<Kurdistan> slipper du formatera på nytt
<Kurdistan> swecarp, mitt tips i alla fall.
<Kurdistan> vänta 1-2 månader efter 12.04 kommit ut så har du superb stabil system.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  har tängt det men skall testa live versionen av 11.10 och se om kde är något för mig
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ja, det kan du göra. dock är det skillnad mellan kde 4.7 och 4.8. inte utseendemässigt.
<Kurdistan> mer att den är snabbare
<Kurdistan> etc
<Kurdistan> swecarp, om det är ändå i liveusb miljö du ska testa
<Kurdistan> dra hem kubuntu 12.04
<swecarp> det skall jag göra Kurdistan  när den finns ute
<Kurdistan> swecarp, den finns ute
<Kurdistan> dock som alpha 2
<Kurdistan> eftersom du inte ska installera något utan bara testa via live-miljl
<Kurdistan> så är det bättre du redan nu ser hur 12.04 kommer se ut
<swecarp> går det att köra 12.04 some live  har du en länk till den
<Kurdistan> swecarp, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPlaATnlFOs
<Kurdistan> swecarp, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/alpha-2/
<swecarp> tack
<Kurdistan> swecarp, np. kom ihåg att det lär inte exakt se ut så och nog blir den stabilare än vad du upplever i live-miljö med alpha 2
<Kurdistan> dock får du åtminstone en känsla för vad som komma skall
<swecarp> nedladdning rullar nu
<nikihr> jag längtar tills den dagen Kurdistan går över till arch
<nikihr> vare sig han vill eller inte så kommer han att göra det :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, haha. varför?
<nikihr> inom sinom tid
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) är det så viktigt att köra arch?
<nikihr> haha nej absolut inte
<Kurdistan> jag kör ju ändå mina egna kärnor :).
<nikihr> men du kommer hoppa på det
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  har jag rätt att kubuntu 12.04 är en lts dist
<Kurdistan> nikihr, mycket möjligt. man kan aldrig säga aldrig.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, yes. enda skillnaden mellan vanliga ubuntu 12.04 lts är att kubuntus kommer ha officiell support i 3 år
<Kurdistan> medan ubuntu i 5 år
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag har tidigare kört rolling release.
<Kurdistan> ett bra tag.
<Kurdistan> jag vet hur det fungerar :).
<Kurdistan> dock är arch nog den bästa rolling release
<swecarp> lts = life time support hos Kurdistan  :-)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ta bort life och lägg till long :P
<Kurdistan> för alla programmeringsintresserade personer besök nikihr kanal: #devel-se.
<Kurdistan> fegisen vågar ej göra reklam
<Kurdistan> så jag gör
<haffe> Vad gör man i denna kanal?
<Kurdistan> haffe, programmering-relaterad, men jag är där för ge nikihr moralisk stöd. de är så få där, så han behöver stöd.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Barre> ibland gör jag så fula hack så att jag skäms....
<delhage> vad har du gjort nurå?
<Philip5> Barre: om du skäms för dem så måste de vara jäkligt fula... ;P
<Barre> jag har problem med escaping på ett rdiff-backup kommando (som jag postat tidigare), det ligger i en variabel. ekar jag variabeln och klipp&klistrar i bash så fungerar det, men kör jag variablen så får jag ett error..
<Barre> fullhack = echo $cmd | /bin/bash -
<Barre> :|
<andol> Gargh
<Barre> andol: gargha inte.. kom med en snyggare lösning istället ;P
<einand> Barre: vad vill du göra?
<Barre> helst av allt tända en brasa i spisen och dricka en mugg lumumba
<Hund> gorgo: voff
<einand> jo, men om vi koncenterar oss på ditt bash script
<Barre> ahhh ;D
<einand> du vill att värdet från ditt kommando skall komma in i variabeln fulhack?
<einand> Barre: ge mig koden du har, så skall jag kolla
<Barre>  litet bashskrip att göra som jag vill, /usr/bin/rdiff-backup --remote-schema 'ssh -i /path/to/key -l root %s rdiff-backup --server' fungerar finfint, men ligger  detta i en variabel (e.g. $cmd) så får jag Fatal Error: Bad commandline options: option -i not recognized
<Barre> cut&paste fail
<einand> hum..
<einand> testat att omringa det med `
<einand> `/usr/bin/rdiff-backup --remote-schema 'ssh -i /path/to/key -l root %s rdiff-backup --server'`
<Barre> men... det är alltså $cmd som jag vill exekvera,  exempel med ls cmd="ls -l";$cmd
<Barre> vars hade du tänkt att ` skulle sitta?
<einand> hum..
<einand> jag förstår inte varför du måste stoppa in det i en variabel
<Barre> det är i.o.f.s. rätt onödig information för att det förändrar inte min problematik ::P
<Philip5> någon här som fått igång google earth på 64 bit ubuntu 11.10?
<einand> klart att det gör, eftersom jag personligen ser det som ett onödigt moment
<einand> #!/bin/env bash
<einand> `/usr/bin/rdiff-backup --remote-schema 'ssh -i /path/to/key -l root %s rdiff-backup --server'`
<einand> varför inte bara göra så?
<Barre> för att jag i scriptet inte vet var ssh-nyckeln är, vilken användare som skall logga in, inte vilka includes, excludes eller var backuptarget är, inte heller vilken source som skall backas
<realubot> God morgon.
<Barre> all denna information ligger i en ldap
<einand> men hämta den från ldap då
<einand> key=kommandoFörattLdapHämtaSökvägen
<einand> 'ssh -i $key -l root %s rdiff-backup --server
<Barre> men det är ju för feckers det jag gör, men det är då Fatal Error: Bad commandline options: option -i not recognized kommer...
<einand> men du har ju bara gett mig en rad
<Barre> ja, det är korrekt eftersom jag hade hoppats på att någon skulle veta hur jag skulle köra escape på '' så att jag inte fick det felet
<einand> fungerar inte ${variabel} ?
<einand> den borde väl göra det?
<Barre> nej, jag gör en glaze till grillningen ikväll istället..
<Barre> einand: testar senare..
<einand> Barre: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<einand> Villkoren för iTunes store, Mac app store och iBookstore tar upp nästan 110 000 tecken, enligt Microsoft word. Om du undrar hur mycket detta är kan du jämföra med en sida i MacWorld, som ligger på omkring 4 000 tecken. Det innebär att mer än 27 sidor av tidningen du håller i skulle kunna fyllas med juristsnack. Hoppas du gillar vårt innehåll bättre.
<maxjezy> HEJ! jag har ett comviq surf modem med kort i, vill veta nummret så jag kan ladda på det någon gång
<maxjezy> finns det nå sätt att få reda på nummret?
<Barre> einand: tror du på riktigt att jag inte refererat till scripting guide?
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du där?
<Barre> problemet är att rdiff-backup med --remote-schema är att jag måste få in variabler mellan ''   bash gör att variabler inte löses upp mella ''. det är mitt grundproblem, har du en lösning eller några idéer så får du gärna hjälpa mig
<MrMind> någon som vet hur faskiken man kan lösa detta? http://www.phpportalen.net/viewtopic.php?t=119705
<MrMind> blir inte klock på det
 * Barre tycker det är lätt när man kommer på det.. \o/
<MrMind> hehe, vet du hur man gör?
<Barre> nej... jag proklamerade bara att jag löst migg problem som jag tjaffsade om innan du anslöt
<MrMind> aha okey :)
<andol> Barre: Vad var lösningen på ditt problem då? Alt, vari låg grundproblemet?
<einand> MrMind: http://elbilsnytt.com/test/index.php
<MrMind> ska kolla einand!
<MrMind> tyvärr är jag nog med så långt, det svåra blir när värderna ska in i databasen
<Barre> andol: givetvis låg proplemet hos mig och att jag försökte lösa problemet med att addera komplexitet istället för att tabort problemet. Jag escapade på rätt ställ och då fungerar det..
<MrMind> einand: har ingen aning om hur jag ska göra det
<maxjezy> någon här som vet om man kan använda mobilsurf modem som installations-sticka till ubuntu
<einand> MrMind: förstod du min kod då?
<maxjezy> har ett telenor och ett comviq modem
<MrMind> einand: jepp
<maxjezy> med 2 gb minne i vardera
<einand> maxjezy: tror inte det går, då dom oftast spärrat en massa grejs då det inte fungerar som äkta UMS
<einand> iaf har det inte gått på dom huwuvie (stavning?) modem jag haft
<MrMind> einand: man får ju en array nu och sen måste ju rätt värde in på rätt plats i databasen
<MrMind> på något sätt måste jag ju splita upp arrayen i variabler eller något
<einand> nja, du kan ju göra en fulare
<maxjezy> einand, du vet att de är sånt externt minneskort, inte det minnet som drivisarna till stickan är sparade på?
<MrMind> einand: hur?
<maxjezy> bara så jag förtydligat mig
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<einand> maxjezy: typ att man kan stoppa in ett micro-sd
<maxjezy> yes
<einand> buggar för mig, eftersom du inte har direkt acess till minnet
<einand> iaf de modem jag provat med
<einand> MrMind: efter du fått arryen här, kan du ju fråga om den exiterar
<einand> om inte annars retunerar den false
<MrMind> förstår inte riktigt hur du menar...
<einand> typ isset(arr[kivi])
<MrMind> einand: aha, jo det är ju klart
<MrMind> ska testa det :(
<MrMind> :)*
<einand> MrMind: skol uppgift eller självinlärning?
<MrMind> einand: självlärning :)
<MrMind> einand: funkar perfekt, tack så mycket!
<einand> :)
<andol> Barre: Ska komma ihåg att föreslå det nästa gång :)
<einand> MrMind: du är gärna välkomen att skicka pm till mig om det är nått mer du undrar över
<einand> shit, fick en sådan där aha upplevelse. Jag har kodat php i 14år nu. Känns som det var nyligen jag börja
<realubot> Vad är det för aha-upplevelse?
<realubot> En sådan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914
<MrMind> einand: okej, tack :)
<einand> realubot: jag råka ut för det konstigaste jag någonsin vart med om
<einand> realubot: http://pastebin.com/f3jgYu6Y
<whomee> skål
<maxjezy> einand, det funka för mig
<maxjezy> minnet är ett MMC minne
<maxjezy> står det i bios ia
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det för dig med blender då?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<maxjezy> Philip5, dåligt för du hjälper mig ju inte!
<Philip5> maxjezy: så går det när man blir förrädare och går över till windows
<maxjezy> Philip5, men jag försöker ju gå över till kubuntu men du dissar
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du kanske kör maya på windows istället också ;)
<Philip5> jag dissar inte. kubuntu rules!
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag sökte hjälp med installation av kubuntu men ja får bara höra "blabla, bash, bla bla"
<maxjezy> var laddar jag snabbast hem en iso för kubuntu
<Philip5> på kubuntu.org
<maxjezy> undrar om ja ska underlätta och installera med wubi
<maxjezy> känns som en installation med skiva eller usb kommer bugga ur
<Philip5> jag har aldrig gillat wubi. vill ha "the real thing"
<maxjezy> va är skillnaden?
<maxjezy> Philip5, så du kör windows du med
<maxjezy> där ser man
<nikihr> c
<nikihr> clear
<Philip5> hur då?
 * maxjezy twittrar
<Philip5> jo jag har en dualboot med win7 som jag kanske startar 1 gång i kvartalet
<maxjezy> Philip5, va gör du där inne?
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Vad betyder det?
<maxjezy> jag tror inte jag kommer kunna slopa 7:an
<maxjezy> att ha frihet att spela alla spel är ju nice
<Philip5> spelar nått spel någon gång ibland som man inte kan köra i wine
<Philip5> när jag har extreeeeeeemt tråkigt
<maxjezy> jag litar inte på wine
<maxjezy> allt för många besvikelsemoment
<spacebug-> jag köpte ett xbox för att spela spel.. men det händer aldrig ändå..
<madbear> spel är för barn
<maxjezy> koda c++ är för barn
<madbear> maxjezy: man gört mot pengar
<madbear> som jobb
<maxjezy> spelar?
<maxjezy> jag har inte rankat på några listor ännu men innan 2020 så
<maxjezy> Tomatsås, Ost, Skinka, Salami, Bacon, Pepperoni, Lök
<maxjezy> Kebab special70 kr
<maxjezy> Tomatsås, Ost, Kebabkött, Gurka, Isbergssallad, Vitlökssås
<maxjezy> Pizzasallad5 kr
<maxjezy> Bearnaisesås8 kr
<maxjezy> Kebabsås mild8 kr
<maxjezy> woops
<Kurdistan> ni som har koll på vad ubuntu hittar på ( Nafallo & Co). detta är lite skrämmande: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920257
<maxjezy> sorry för pasten
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) tur att jag åt något gott. annars hade jag blivit hungrig igen.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, va åt herrn?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) hemligt.
<maxjezy> naaaaaH!
<Kurdistan> haha nej jag gjorde köttfärs och sedan med krydda till, tomatpure och bröd.
<Kurdistan> mums
<maxjezy> låter som pizza!
<maxjezy> fattas bara ost, men de går bra utan!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, lägg till ost blir det pizza :P.
<maxjezy> va krydda du med?
<maxjezy> ingefära? :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nja, svartpep. curry. salt. kurdiska kryddor.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> najs!
<maxjezy> curry gör köttfärs fin
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp, najs och enkelt/snabbt.
<maxjezy> min curry är ingen svennecurry!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, tar man för mycket smakar det ingen vidare.
<maxjezy> riktig singhalesisk mördarcurry
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha svennecurry.
<Kurdistan> du är rolig maxjezy :P.
<maxjezy> det är typ gurkmeja och paprikakrydda blandat
<maxjezy> dvs, svennecurry
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, här. göm er. :P
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> shut up
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, joina nikihr kanal. för oss alla mobbade. :P
<nikihr> haha Kurdistan din möpp
<einand> i got a sonar with 10 bits resolution, and i got a RGB tape with 16 bits resolution. Some thingering with them and a small chip and now it changes color depening on how large/close a item is next to it
<maxjezy> #nikihr ?
<nikihr> maxjezy: #devel-se
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nää så roligt har han inte.
<Kurdistan> einand, fel kanal. :P
<einand> Kurdistan: tydligen, men orkade inte bry mig för jag tyckte det var skoj här med
<maxjezy> vilket programmeringsspråk är det som är typ såhär "if 1=y then goto 12"
<einand> maxjezy: basic
<maxjezy> höll på å skrev mycket sånt när jag var ung
<maxjezy> einand, ja de vcar nog basic ja :)
<maxjezy> på min gamla sinqlair QL
<maxjezy> sinclair QL
<maxjezy> iofs, utalas väl samma hur man än skriver skiten
<Kurdistan> einand, joina oss coola på #devel-se
<Kurdistan> vi har programmerings-LAN party. :P
<einand> irl?
<nikihr> einand: nej
<nikihr> Kurdistan: drömmer
<einand> :(
<einand> iaf hade jag slängt mig på tåget direkt
<nikihr> einand: vi får köra på något sådant
<nikihr> tåget?
<nikihr> taxi! :)
<nikihr> tvärs igenom landet
<einand> snabbare med tåg (om det inte är försenat)
<nikihr> :P
<swedala> hur konverterar jag -rwxr-x-r-x till 755?
<swedala> någon vaken?
<andol> swedala: r=4, w=2, x=1
<swedala> andol: ok, jag var nog lite otydlig, jag behöver ett script som läser av första kolumnen på ls -l och konverterar det till rätt chmod värde
<swedala> någon form av one-liner vore nice
<swedala> jag vet att cp -p behåller rätt permissions, men detta är till något annat
<andol> swedala: Vill du modifiera filrättigheterna på något vis, eller handlar det bara om att läsa av ett numeriskt värde?
<andol> swedala: Antar i alla fall att du menar det sistnämnda? I så fall, behöver det då nödvändigtvis ske genom omvägen via "ls -l" eller kanske istället köra något i stil med 'stat --format="%a" filnamn' direkt?
<swedala> andol: nej, jag vill inte modifiera några filrättigheter, jag vill bara lagra filernas rättigheter.
<SejmL> finns det något fiffigt sätt att installera ubuntu på ett usb minne från ubuntu? utan att behöva bränna ut en skiva?
<SejmL> har bara min hdd och ett usb minne
<haffe> usb creator finns väl innbygt?
<nikihr> fakk
<SejmL> är inte usb creator bara så att du kan andvända usb minnet istället för cd?
<SejmL> och då kan du ju inte installera operativsystemet på minnet eftersom det andvänds some livecd :/
<scarleo> SejmL, Om du inte har nåt emot engelska så finns en guide här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SejmL> graci <3
<SejmL> verkar som att jag borde fixa en skiva
<SejmL> det verkar vara en massa klydd :D
<maxjezy> SejmL, använd wubi så slipper du både skiva och usb?
<maxjezy> ifall du nu kör windows dvs
<maxjezy> well, my bunghole is ready to get a drink!
<SejmL> windows....
<SejmL> självklart inte :D
<maxjezy> äh, det är ju större chans att du kör det än inte, rent teoretiskt och statistiskt
<maxjezy> fler o fler går över från linux till 7:an nu
<maxjezy> ser ni mina åöä?
<delhage> nä, jag ser bara åäö
<nikihr> jag ser ju delhages
 * delhage trollar lite
<nikihr> inte maxjezy
<delhage> maxjezy: jag ser dina bra
<nikihr> haha
<maxjezy> antagligen kör jag inte utf-9
<maxjezy> kan bero på det
<nikihr> fixa
<nikihr> :)
<delhage> utf-8 är annars att rekommendera
<delhage> utf-9 verkar inte ha så många anhängare ;)
<maxjezy> delhage, precis, jag kör antagligen inte utf-9 :)
<maxjezy> kuggpåstående.
 * maxjezy tar på sig masken och leker saw
<nikihr> maxjezy: fixa nuuuu :)
<maxjezy> brb, ska fixa utf-8,3
<nikihr> :)
<delhage> heh
<nikihr> delhage: du ser mina eller åäö ?
<nikihr> eae
<antii> nikihr: gåre bra?
<delhage> nikihr: jepp
<maxjezy> bättre?
<nikihr> japp
<nikihr> antii: ne
<maxjezy> söns mäna böxtäver?
<nikihr> hehe
<nikihr> du glömde å
<maxjezy> ää
<maxjezy> Ooh
<maxjezy> ååååh
<nikihr> haha
<maxjezy> HakanS, inte för att vara sån men du vet att nicknames med stora bokstäver får en att se lite 97 ut ?
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> de va de värsta
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, du med.. ingen kritik som ska svida men..
<maxjezy> vill man ha tjejor på irc så äre små bokstäver som gäller!
<HakanS> maxjezy: Jag är redan gift.
<maxjezy> dessutom kan det uppfattas som storlekskompensation på annat håll
<maxjezy> HakanS, oj :)
<nikihr> haha
<maxjezy> nikihr, dela med dig av ditt skrattdilerium
<nikihr> jag testar bara skriva lite
<HakanS> Detta är den svenska ubuntu-gemenskapens irc-kanal för att, i första hand, diskutera Ubuntu. Inte en allmän chattkanal för att ragga i.
<einand> HakanS: det är inte otillåtet att ragga heller
<nikihr> kul
<maxjezy> kan man förhandsboka en ubuntu skiva?
<nikihr> nu ser jag inte einands åäö
<maxjezy> haha
<einand> HakanS: vi beslöt på mötet, där jag var delaktig i att man får snacka om precis vad man vill
<maxjezy> einand, kör väl också indiska charset
<einand> nä, jag kör med utf-8
<nikihr> jag med
<nikihr> vafan bajs irssi
<maxjezy> jag kör också med urf-8
<HakanS> einand: Ja. Så länge man följer reglerna.
<nikihr> HakanS: vad var det som var otillåtet nu?
<maxjezy> så man får ragga?
<einand> maxjezy: ja du får ragga
<HakanS> Jag förklarade bara vad huvudsyftet är.
<maxjezy> WOY WOY
<maxjezy> men då blir kärringen sur här hemma
<maxjezy> om ja sitter och raggar på irc
<einand> maxjezy: gluttar hon över axeln på dig?
<maxjezy> einand, hon säger sig ha övervakning på min dator
<einand> jasså?
<maxjezy> någon kille på flashback som hjälpt henne
<maxjezy> men jag tror hon ljuger
<einand> hade min tjej sagt det så hade jag slängt ut henne
<maxjezy> well, det är hon som står på kontraktet så
<maxjezy> annars hade hon åkt ut
<einand> då hade jag flyttat
<einand> att inte ha en partner som litar på en hade jag aldrig accepterat
<maxjezy> men om hon är lite osäker på dig?
<maxjezy> kastar du ut henne då?
<maxjezy> ja menar, även det bästa förhållandet har en svag länk
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> rätta tag där!
<maxjezy> jag är svag
<einand> fast det beror på att i vårat förhållande är respektive dator privat, hon får inte ens låna min dator 3 sekunder för att kolla mail
<einand> mobiltelefon och dator är lika privat som att man inte delar toapapper med varandra efter man torkat sig
<maxjezy> jo, jag håller med
<maxjezy> de saker jag har att dölja finns här av en anledning
<maxjezy> integritet kallas det
<maxjezy> tror ag
<maxjezy> jag
<maxjezy> kebab och bärs nu!
<maxjezy> läser och kanske svarar om något vettigt skrivs
<nikihr> maxjezy: ;)
<einand> maxjezy: jag har nog inget att dölja för min tjej direkt
<einand> men som sagt, det handlar om integretet, och att ha något privat
<nikihr> einand: vad kör du för irc klient
<einand> nikihr: irssi
<maxjezy>  är det någon här inne som kör mirc?
<nikihr> haha
<maxjezy> mirc borde släppas fritt och gratis
<einand> mirc en extremt duktig irc klient
<Kurdistan> :) vad ska ni med mirc och extremt duktiga irc cliente?
<Kurdistan> räcker inte en som gör jobbet?
<nikihr> varför ser jag ingens åäö nästan
<nikihr> bajs
<maxjezy> mirc är nostalgiskt
<maxjezy> windows 2000, mirc och en lättöl
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :)
<maxjezy> yeah, pizza 6 dagar i rad nu!
<maxjezy> snart är kostcirkeln sluten
<realubot> Sluta snacka skit i kanalen.
<maxjezy> guess who's back'again
<maxjezy> real ubot is back'again
<maxjezy> yes his back
<maxjezy> salute the realest of all ubots!
<Kurdistan> realubot, du som läser programmering bör besöka: #devel-se
<Kurdistan> *läser om. kanske är rättare.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag tittade in där men den var helt död.
<Kurdistan> realubot, inte nu längre.
<Kurdistan> realubot, dom har programmering-party.
<Kurdistan> sedan gratis :P mat
<Kurdistan> coolt spacebug- istället för spacebug
<Kurdistan> :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<christoffer> Gokväll
<Kurdistan> hej christel
<Kurdistan> välkommen hem
<Kurdistan> :P
<gorgo> Hund: nu är jag här :P
<gorgo> såg du vad jag skrev till dig?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det var dig jag talade fotboll igår?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jepp.
<Kurdistan> :P
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Så vad skall vi fortsätta tala om? Italienska Serie A & Serie B & Serie C1 ?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, :) jag följer ej serie c.
<Kurdistan> men vi kan ta det via PM
<DrGrov> Ok, skicka PM då i så fall
<Hund> gorgo: Nope? :P
<gorgo> Hund: :D
<gorgo> hoppas du är min räddare i nöden ikväll :P
<gorgo> läs lite av min post som jag skrivit till dig, heeh
<Hund> gorgo: Vilken post?
<gorgo> skrev till dig här privat quiz
<gorgo> eller du inte fått det?
<Hund> gorgo: Det har jag missat. När skrev du?
<gorgo> ett tag sedan
<gorgo> Hund: har problem med att kies säger att min mobil inte går att uppdatera, den tillåter inte det
<gorgo> blev så efter att jag var tvungen att flasha in en firmware då den nästan inte ville starta alls
<Hund> gorgo: Kies har jag tyvärr ingen koll på. Jag har aldrig använt det. :)
<gorgo> hehe ok
<gorgo> men du vet vad CSC är?
<gorgo> läste att man kanske kunde fixa det om man ändrade det till en annan CSC code
<gorgo> nu står in i KOR
<Hund> gorgo: Absolut ingen aning vad CSC är. :P
<gorgo> Hund: hum ok, landskoder för samsung mobile
<Hund> gorgo: Jag har bara slängt in CWM och flashat CyanogenMod på min. Aldrig donar vidare mycket med den. :P
<Hund> donat*
<gorgo> Hund: det var det som var meningen
<gorgo> men när jag skulle göra det, så fastnade den i booten med en gul triangel
<Hund> gorgo: Skapa en tråd på Swedroid så har du störst chans att få hjälp. :)
<antii> hmpf
<antii> kan man tillåta dnser i hosts.allow?
<gorgo> hund, kanske kan lösa det, hittade en intressant tråd på swedroid
<gorgo> Hund: megaupload nere för fbi, o de har filerna jag behöver :(
<gorgo> ingen som sitter på lite roms?
<gorgo> :P
<einand> antii: det går, men känns som extrem säkerhetsrisk
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<spacebug-> =)
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-05
<maxjezy> är linux säkrare än windows, för en total noob?
<maxjezy> och har ni något annat att prata om är jag på
<maxjezy> har suttit och läst läskiga saker på flashback så behöver rensa tankarna lite.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, klart att det är.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du installerar program från förråd.
<realubot> maxjezy: Alla program uppdateras automatiskt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Skapa ett nytt konto också som inte har sudo så är det i praktiken omöjligt för användaren att skada systemet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Och ställ in automatiska säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<maxjezy> realubot, om en noob ska göra något, följa en guide på nätet typ.
<maxjezy> ändra rättigheter osv
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte svårt.
<maxjezy> fast den inte vet vad den gör
<maxjezy> kan inte det vara farligt?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, bara några enkla rader Terminalkommandon eller klicka-med-musen-steg.
<maxjezy> well, du är ju helt klart partisk :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför ändra rättigheter?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är verklighet.
<realubot> JAg är inte partisk.
<maxjezy> min bror får upp typ 20 000 attacker på firestarter i linux
<realubot> Den största fördelen med Linux är ju att man inte håller på och laddar ner okända program från nätet.
<realubot> Allt som installeras installeras från förråd.
<maxjezy> eller från source?
<realubot> maxjezy: Attacker ja. Men hur många lyckas?
<maxjezy> förråd är ju inte säkrare än de som skapar förråden
<realubot> Det lär ju vara lika många attacker mot en Windows-maskin?
<realubot> Det är väl portscans?
<maxjezy> realubot, japp
<realubot> maxjezy: Se till att bocka ur så att bara grundläggande förråd används då.
<realubot> Hur ofta installerar du ett piratkopierat program i Linux?
<realubot> Aldrig, typ.
<maxjezy> lika ofta som i windows typ
<realubot> Det är ju en sak som folk gör i Windows. Helt klart en säkerhetsrisk.
<realubot> Folk laddar ner Photoshop m.m. från TPB. Installerar och är nöjda bara programmet fungerar.
<maxjezy> vilka program är piratade i windows men inte i linux?
<maxjezy> de flesta program idag är ju gratis så wtf
<realubot> med eller utan backdoor.
<maxjezy> well, de gör dom i linux med
<realubot> Dock uppdateras inte programmen automatiskt i Windows. Det är också en klar säkerhetsrisk.
<maxjezy> samma photoshop ju, men är backdoors mindre farliga i linux då?
<maxjezy> om man wine:ar photoshop
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Men vem installerar ett piratkopierat program i Linux?
<maxjezy> de som vill ha photoshop?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det beror ju på. Det är inte säkert att en backdoor som är skriven för Windows fungerar i Wine.
<realubot> maxjezy: Man kör Gimp i Linux.
<maxjezy> funkar ju i windows med
<realubot> Eller Photshop i Windows med dualboot eller Virtualbox.
<maxjezy> fler o fler gratisprogram får större andelar användare ju
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Dock innebär ju inte det att programmet uppdateras automatiskt.
<realubot> för att det är gratis.
<maxjezy> många snålar ju in på uppdateringar för det tar sån bandbredd
<realubot> Nja. Skojar du
<realubot> ?
<maxjezy> tjejen uppdaterar aldrig
<maxjezy> hon har inte tid
<realubot> Nej, därför ska du ställa in automatiska uppdateringar åt henne.
<realubot> Så behöver hon inte tänka på det.
<maxjezy> hon får ju upp rutor med 200 nya uppdateringar
<maxjezy> men det klickar hon ner
<maxjezy> att ha en "hel automatisk" uppdatering är ju inte så nice
<realubot> If you are using GNOME, go to the "System" menu, then "Administration", then "Update Manager", then "Settings".
<maxjezy> speciellt inte om den kommer olägligt
<realubot> Open up the "Updates" tab and in the "Automatic updates" section select "Install security updates without confirmation".
<realubot> Update Manager -> Settings
<realubot> bara bocka i en ruta. Klart.
<realubot> Sedan behöver hon inte bry sig om säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<maxjezy> idag är ju windows ganska säkert med det nya systemet att man måste göra saker som administratör
<maxjezy> installera filer osv
<realubot> Jo.
<maxjezy> operativsystemet är så säkert som användaren tillåter det
<maxjezy> tror dock att det florerar fler säkerhetshål i linux än vad folk vet
<maxjezy> man tror att all kod är kontrollerad hela tiden men det kan ju knappast stämma
<realubot> Det är klart att det gör och i Windows också.
<realubot> Det finns alltid fler säkerhetshål än man vet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Canonical gick ju ut och meddelade om någon säkerhetsuppdatering som täppte till säkerhetshål i flera versioner av Ubuntu.
<realubot> Dom hålen hade ju funnits i flera år. Det var allvarliga hål också.
<maxjezy> sa dom även att "vi ska se över våra rutiner"
<maxjezy> ?
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.415487/ubuntu-1004-pepprad-med-sakerhetshal
<realubot> "I en säkerhetsnotis går Ubuntu ut med beskedet att Linuxkärnan som används i Ubuntu 10.04 har ett stort antal säkerhetsbrister."
<maxjezy> där ser man
<realubot> Ja, men samma sak gäller ju för Windows.
<realubot> Det dyker upp säkerhetshål hela tiden.
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/28/windows_vuln_fixit/
<realubot> "The vulnerability results from the way Windows processes webpages containing MIME-formatted content. Attackers can exploit the weakness to run malicious scripts that steal sensitive information, spoof trusted websites or carry out other actions not authorized by the user. Internet Explorer is the only attack vector for the vulnerability, which resides in the Windows implementation of the MHTML protocol."
<realubot> Hur kul är det då?
<maxjezy> inte så speciellt antar jag
<realubot> Nej, just det.
<realubot> Men Ubuntu är säkrare än Windows för en nybörjare därför att: 1. Alla program uppdateras automatiskt. 2. Program installeras från förråd. 3. Linux har 1% av desktop-marknaden och virtustillverkarna satsar på Windows.
<maxjezy> jo, nog är det nog så..
<maxjezy> virusprogramtillverkarna bara väntar på att det ska bli några fler procent
<maxjezy> sen kan de sätta skräcken i linuxanvändarna med
<maxjezy> idagsläget tjänar de inte på att underhålla stabila virus för linux
<maxjezy> så de kan sälja sina vaciner
<realubot> När Linux växer så växer ju hotbilden också.
<maxjezy> Linux borde stanna där de är idag
<maxjezy> inte göra reklam för sig som ubuntu gör
<SejmL_> linux måste ju växa
<SejmL_> finns för få program
<SejmL_> ^^
<realubot> Linux är störst på smartphones.
<SejmL> räknas android som linux? :D
<SejmL> servrar trode jag var där linux hade störs andel
<SejmL> gåggel
<SejmL> jutob
<SejmL> jaho?
<SejmL> vimeo?
<SejmL> etc etc
<realubot> SejmL: Varför räknas inte Android som Linux?
<realubot> Linux har väl inte störst andel på serversidan?
<SejmL> jo det kanske det gör
<realubot> När det kommer till webbservrar ja, men knappast server-os.
<SejmL> ingen aning
<SejmL> nej sant
<SejmL> ^^
<realubot> Android bygger ju på Linux i.a.f.
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<SejmL> m
<SejmL> därför jag inte var säker på omdet räknades
<SejmL> ubuntu kommer vll till mobiler snart med
<realubot> Eller det kanske finns fler servrar med Linux än Windows?
<realubot> SejmL: Det kommer ju till TV i.a.f.
<realubot> UbuntuTV
<realubot> Linux har helt tagit över från Unix när det kommer till stordatorer: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Operating_systems_used_on_top_500_supercomputers.svg
<realubot> SejmL: Ubuntu på surfplattor tror jag på men inte på smartphones.
<realubot> SejmL: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_WaOLjdyQ
<realubot> Här har Nixie Pixie stylat sig ordentligt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwiFrN-fZTg
<SejmL> nixie hheh
<realubot> Varför hänger inte Nixie här? Hon verkar trevlig.
<SejmL> hon är säkert inne på ngn irc
<SejmL> kanske
<SejmL> quakenet #ubuntu
<SejmL> ?
<SejmL> verkar inte så
<realubot> Konstigt att hon inte är här när jag är här.
<realubot> Ryktet borde ju gå liksom...
<realubot> maxjezy: Köp den här till din flickvän: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1972312/asus-zenbook-ux31e-rose-gold
<nikihr> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<nikihr> :)
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> delhage: hemma igen?
<delhage> Barre: nope, ska iväg på dag 2 nu, sen åker jag hem i em
<Barre> delhage: är det intressanta dragningar?
<delhage> Barre: jorå, men jag har mest pratat med folk, inte sprungit på särskilt många dragningar
<Barre> ok, nice
<delhage> det känns lite rörigt för en nybörjare som jag ;)
<delhage> men nu ska jag iväg
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det dags igen.
<itmannen> Det börjar lukta kaffe. Så med lite tur så får jag snart en leverans.
<itmannen> Quit
<gorgo> Hund: det löste sig med mobilen, allt förutom kies, men tror det är windows numera som dummar sig. kan uppdatera via odin iallafal
<Hund> gorgo: Bra. :)
<phnom> Morrn
<gorgo> men fattar inte mig på kies, hade egentligen velat köra unbrandad, telefonen verkade mycket rappare då
<christoffer> Hej scarleo
<christoffer> Jag fick Screencastor att fungera igår
<christoffer> riktigt bra var det
<christoffer> Hade någon mismatch i visa bibliotek men var bara att ändra antalet CPU kärnor som skulle användas sedan kom det igång
<christoffer> *vissa
<Kurdistan> godmorgon kanalen
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jasså, dags att komma nu?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha. väntat på mig?
<Philip5> har inte alla det?
<Kurdistan> sant. :)
<Philip5> vi väntar ju på dina paket nu ;)
<salmiak> morrn morrn
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha du är grande. men du kommer ju få :P igen en vacker dag.
<Philip5> tsss
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P. så vad gör guru idag?
<Kurdistan> salmiak, morrn nooorn.
<Philip5> lite hushållspyssel
<Kurdistan> Philip5, härligt. du gör nytta med andra ord. :P
<Philip5> nått sånt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ubuntu.se gänget är bra goa i huvudet.
<Philip5> vad har de nu hittat på?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag är avund tydligen på extons expertis :P.
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu.se/threads/20007-Ny-version-av-ExTiX-9-x64-Det-ultimata-linuxsystemet
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag och ubuntu.se gänget går inte ihop.
<Kurdistan> jag kritisera en del profiler för deras idioti-utspel hos oss.
<Philip5> är fler som inte gör det och det är väl därför de startade ubuntu.se
<Kurdistan> sedan dess har dom hybris gentemot mig
<salmiak> extix låter som ett skojs namn
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag förstår dock inte hur jag är avund.
<Kurdistan> om någon påpekar att jag gör fel blir jag tacksam
<Kurdistan> varför tolkar dönickarna det som avundsjuka?
<salmiak> undrar om freud skrivit nått om "linuxavund"
<Kurdistan> salmiak, haha.
<scarleo> christoffer, gött, då ska jag testa det också, funkade bra med både ljud o bild? Finns det nåt PPA?
<Kurdistan> salmiak, nietzsche kanske skrev. :P
<salmiak> mmmm
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har han "bara" gjort en egen version av mint med sin egen kernel i stället eller är det mer som skiljer?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, han har en vanilla kärna.
<Kurdistan> dock har han inte kunskapen veta skillnaden
<Kurdistan> inte gänget som applåderar heller
<scarleo> christoffer, jag hittade ppa:hizo/logiciels
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo men resten av disten då?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: är den mint 12?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, har ej kört hans dist.
<Kurdistan> det är väl mint 12 remix
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad ska jag med hans dist när jag har kubuntu? :)
<Kurdistan> hand dist är fel, menar snarare remix. :P
<Philip5> mest nyfiken på vad som är hans eget bidrag i disten förutom hans egen vanillakärna
<Kurdistan> Philip5, http://www.extix.se/extix9-installed-packages-120202.txt
<Kurdistan> http://linux.exton.net/node/814
<Philip5> jo men en del eller många paket är ju nyare än i ubuntu 11.10 så frågan är var de kommer ifrån eller om han packat dem också
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nja han har nog backportat.
<Kurdistan> :) han har inte kunskapen för det.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) blir glad om jag har fel.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du borde skapa den ultimata kubuntu remixen på svenska :).
<Kurdistan> jag skulle direkt installera. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du kanske upplysa honom om vad som gäller för GPL också
<Philip5> om han distribuerar program som är gpl måste han även göra all källkod tillgänglig
<Philip5> dvs allt som finns på hans iso som härstammar från GPL måste finnas som källkod på hans sajt eller liknande
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det där har vi tagit tidigare.
<Kurdistan> vad skrev jag då till dig? :)
<Philip5> minns inte att vi tagit det utan bara vad han hade gjort med sin kernel som var vanilla
<Kurdistan> då skrev jag att du får påpeka det för honom
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men det är ju er fajt :)
<Philip5> mjaaauuu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, fajt?
<Kurdistan> nee. jag bråkar inte med någon.
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 jag är ju snällaste personen som finns.
<Kurdistan> varför skulle jag bråka
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> verkar som om ubuntu.se har aktiva moderatorer i alla fall
<Philip5> jag är väldigt lite på forumen nu för tiden
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, då, dom har ju bara varandra.
<Kurdistan> :) dom måste ju säga hur bra dom är till varandra
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad tycker du om muon?
<Kurdistan> jag tycker utvecklingsversionen varit grymt stabil
<Philip5> den är väl ok
<Kurdistan> tycker bara dess programcentral är klen fortfarande.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du uppdaterat den till 1.3 RC?
<Kurdistan> annars har jag faktiskt slutat använda synaptic och kör nu muon
<Philip5> du kör väl betan?
<Kurdistan> jepp
<Kurdistan> nej rc
<Philip5> oki
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, antar att du kör betan.
<Kurdistan> du är väl inte lika cool :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> :P visste väl det. fegis.
<Philip5> fast jag har ju byggt mitt paket själv :D
<Kurdistan> buuhu :P
<Kurdistan> varför ska jag bygga när jag kör från utvecklarens ppa :=)?
<Philip5> för att vara ännu coolare
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag är ju ännu coolare då jag kör med rc och du beta. :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) varför har du inte svarat mig om svensk remix av kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> med din värsting burk lär det gå snabbt
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> jag förstår inte dom här nick-bytena när nicket inte är upptaget. :P
<Kurdistan> jag blir förvirrad tänk om Philip5 skulle byta till Philip. :P
<Kurdistan> det hade varit svårt hålla koll
<Puttek> Jag böt nick för jag inte visste vad jag hette. :)
<Kurdistan> Puttek, haha den var bra.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Vi var inte riktigt överens igår gällande fotbollen.
<Kurdistan> :) jag bara jävlades och jag hoppas Puttek att du inte tog illa vid.
<Puttek> Absolut inte. :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, nej, det var vi inte. Jag brukar sällan vara överens med folk om saker och ting.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Vet du vad, det skiter jag blanka fan i. :)
<Puttek> PÃ¥tal om fotboll. Bra dag idag.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, :), äkta juve-fan. dryga jävlar. (skämt).
<Kurdistan> yes lazio ligger under
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ja, dryga jävlar är vi Juve-fans. Dock vet vi ju att alla andra lag har minoritetskomplex. Tyvärr är detta inte oss Juve-fans problem men sådant tar nog mindre "skitklubbar" handa om
<Puttek> Funkar en MP3 som ett vanligt USB-minne eller måste man göra något speciellt för att det ska fungera som en vanlig sticka?
<DrGrov> Nazio ligger under, borta mot Genoa visst?
<DrGrov> Puttek: Det funkar som vanlig sticka
<Kurdistan> minoritetskomplex eller mindervärdeskomplex?
<Puttek> Ja, 3-1.
<DrGrov> Puttek: En MP3-spelare går ju enkelt bara att plugga in via USB:n och blir en sticka
<Kurdistan> grym match i PL  cheksly-man united
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ingen skillnad, ta vilket komplex som helst. Juve-fans har ju inga sådana problem. Störst, bäst och vackrast.
<Kurdistan> sedan i seria a milan-napoli
<DrGrov> Milan böjer sig ner idag och tar den i tvåans dajmkryss
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, haha, bra att ni tycker så.
<Puttek> Jo.. Milan - Napoli, Chelsea - United och sen har vi Super Bowl inatt, om man gillar sånt.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag gillar ju livorno. vi har inga komplex.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: :)
<Kurdistan> vi gillar bara jävlas med några lag
<Puttek> DrGrov: Jo, jag tänkte att det kanske fanns något fuffens i en MP3-spelare som gjorde att man inte kunde använda den på samma sätt.
<DrGrov> Puttek: Bra tänkt, vet ju aldrig om någon jävel tramsat med den... Alltid bra att vara alert i buskarna och kolla :)
<Kurdistan> vi har haft det jobbigt i serie b. tränarbytet har hjälpt, men vi har galen president i klubben.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Är inte alla italiensk klubbars presidenter mindre eller mer galna?
<Puttek> DrGrov: Försöker installera via MP3-spelaren, men det ville inte fungera. Då tror man det värsta. :p
<Kurdistan> milan vinner och zlatan glänser. united vinner.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Jag tror alltså att Milan tappar poäng idag. Det såg så jävligt lojt ut mot Lazio.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, haha sant.
<DrGrov> Zlatan skall få benen avsparkade av Gargano idag
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag tycker milan var bra första halvlek. framför allt zlatan. sedan andra vek de ner sig.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, napoli är för ojämna i ligan.
<Kurdistan> i sina bästa stunder kan de slå vilket lag som helst
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Dom var rätt ok faktiskt första 30 tycker jag. Blev farligt varje gång. Men så ser man Zlatans egentliga spel och hans absolut största svaghet. Det går emot och han bara lägger av den fete jäveln.
<Kurdistan> för sedan spela mediokert
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, zlatan fet? haha. är du fortfarande sur att han lämnade juventus när ni drog ner till serie b?
<DrGrov> Mazzarri som tränare i Napoli. Man vet ju fan var man har honom ens.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag skiter i Zlatan den lilla jävla förrädaren
<Kurdistan> haha DrGrov exakt du har inte släppt det.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Jag har aldrig gillat Zlatan och kommer aldrig acceptera honom som en del av Juventus historia
<DrGrov> Nej, jag skiter blanka fittan i Zlatan det satans miffot
<Puttek> Haha!
<Kurdistan> zlatan var juventus bästa spelare under sin tid där. så visa lite respekt tack.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Nej satan, bullshit!
<Kurdistan> fråga capello
<Puttek> Påminner om Liverpool-anhängare det där.
<DrGrov> Han spelade mer minuter än Del Piero men Dellan gjorde ändå mer mål
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, dellan var på dekes och fick vara bänknötare för zlatan var helt enkelt bättre ihop med trez.
<DrGrov> Zlatan den lilla fittan skall inte ha någon respekt överhuvudtaget p.ga. att han spelat i Juve. En jävla skam
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du som kör allt det senaste. kör du nya gimp som kom nyligen också?
<Kurdistan> du är för blind i din analys
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nää, jag använder knappt gimp.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Du hamnar på ignore lista nu
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, :) gör så.
<DrGrov> Orkar inte tjafsa om Zlatan och hans vara eller icke vara. En liten satans miffo är vad han är.
<Kurdistan> :) okej då får tycka så.
<DrGrov> Ett litet
<Puttek> Jättekul. :)
<Kurdistan> :) han har varit seria a;s kung i många år. dellan kan aldrig mäta sig med honom.
<DrGrov> Ta nu satan ner tonen om vad Dellan kan och inte kan göra
<Kurdistan> dellan är legend i juve, men zlatan är betydligt bättre.
<DrGrov> Bullshit!
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, :) nja, snarare fakta.
<DrGrov> Den dagen Zlatan vinner CL så kan han tala om hur bra han är osv.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Nej nej nej nej nej nej, Zlatan viker ner sig varje gång det är stora matcher. Det ser man ju gång på gång.Han säljer sig billigt på plan varje gång. Som mot Lazio sist, helt jävla under isen. Bedrövligt, att ens nämna honom i samma mening som Del Piero m.fl. legender är en skam som man borde skjutas för
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, du är ju inte objektiv eller rättvis för fem öre.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Du får ju fråga vem fan som helst så säger alla att Del Piero är större än Zlatan
<Kurdistan> jag kan erkänna att hans CL statistisk när de drar ihop sig varit dålig
<DrGrov> Punkt fucking slut
<salmiak> Puttek: jag har för mig det fanns förr en del mp3-spelare som hade fuffens för sig ja... och man var tvungen att lägga in låtarna via nått specialprotokoll... alternativt kunde man ställa in mp3-spelaren på vilket sätt den skulle funka
<Kurdistan> dock i seria a har han varit den bästa i de viktiga matcherna i ligan
<Kurdistan> det är bara den här säsongen han inte var avgörande mot lazio och inter
<Kurdistan> annars gör han alltid mål och avgör mot storlagen
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: DÃ¥ skall han lyckas leverera mot lilla Lazio men nej, det lyckas han inte med
<Kurdistan> det är fakta
<DrGrov> Fakta i min lilla finniga röv
<Kurdistan> :) jag ger mig.
<DrGrov> Då Juve spelade i början på säsongen hemma mot Milan så hade Milan ju fan i mig ingenting att sätta emot
<Kurdistan> zlatan är 1 miffo. juventus är bäst, vackrast och allt vad det nu kan vara. :)
<DrGrov> Zlatan såg ju ut som en gammal farmor i fotbollskläder. Helt jävla under isen. Han fick iväg ett skott på typ 30 min. Ingenting.
<DrGrov> Jag skiter vad folk tycker om Juve. Jag vet var jag står, skiter i resten. Så enkelt.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, bäst vi slutar med fotbolls diskussionen för nu?
<DrGrov> Då man har Juve som favoritlag så ser man nu ner på alla andra lag.
<DrGrov> Varför det? Blir ju mera intressant, det är ju 56 min kvar till 15:00 matchstarterna
<Puttek> Något måste han ju tillföra som ligger två i skytteligan.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, du är just nu inte i slag att diskutera.
<Kurdistan> du ordbajsar och skriver just nu massa nonsens.
<DrGrov> Puttek: Ja men hur jävla svårt är det att göra mål på Chievo hemma på San Siro då Chievo i princip kryper ytorna och är på sin 16m linje hela tiden
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Du ordbajsar. Att ens ha mage att jämföra Del Piero med Zlatan. Fy fan säger jag.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, varför skulle man inte kunna jämföra dessa?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Därför att dom är i helt olika fack om man skall organisera dom.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det är ju skam att smutskasta Del Pieros namn mot Zlatan. Fy fan
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, vem av Dellan och Zlatan varit bäst låt sig de senaste 9 åren?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hejsan  kan du kolla på en länk åt mig
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Men hur i helvete förstår du inte att man kan ju inte jämföra dom senaste 9 åren?
<Puttek> DrGrov: Då bör väl alla ligga på lika många bollar, annars funkar ju inte den där tanken.
<swecarp> det gäller mitt lilla canon skrivar problem
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, ja, de är två helt olika spelartyper. dock är båda fortfarande anfallare.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ta åren då Del Piero var mellan 21-30 år. Zlatan mellan 21-30 år som han är nu. Och jämför sedan
<salmiak> Puttek: Om du din mp3-spelare inte funkar som ett normal usbminne för att lägga in låtarna så kanske du måste gå in i nån meny i mp3spelaren och stänga av MTP/PTP "Media Transfer Protocol"/"Picture Transfer Protocol" (var nått skit som microft försökte pusha förut tror jag) så att låtarna läggs in normalt "USB mass-storage device" ("USB MSC" eller "UMS"). Var beredd på att usbminnet töms när du byter
<Puttek> salmiak: Jo, men det är inte låtar jag försöker få in. Jag försöker installera Ubuntu via MP3-Spelaren, men det ville sig inte. Därför jag tänkte det var fuffens.
<DrGrov> Klart fan Del Piero är långsammare idag och dom sista 9 åren men säg WTF man vill men Zlatan skulle ALDRIG få en stående ovation på Santiago Bernabeu för att sänkt Real Madrid
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, ja, vi kan jämföra. när dellan var mellan 21-30 hade juventus sitt bästa lag någonsin på pappret.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, visst.
<Puttek> salmiak: Alltså jag tänkte att den var inställd som enbart MP3-spelare och inte kunde användas som en vanligt USB-sticka.
<Puttek> Visst fan ska det finnas en inställning som gör att det folk skriver till dig blir i en annan text?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Du menar att Zlatan inte fått spela i lika bra lag? Hur var det med Inter, dom fick ju gå hem Serie A p.ga. det som hände med Calciopoli.
<salmiak> Puttek: hmm... den kanske blir så om den är inställd på MTP.......
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/cups-bjnp/
<salmiak> Puttek: "skriver till dig blir i en annan text?" va?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, ja, zlatan var bland dom 10 bästa i världen då. enligt mig var det skam av hökarna inom fotbollen att ej välja honom som 2 eller 3.
<Kurdistan> för så bra var han
<DrGrov> Han var bra p.ga. han blev bra av lagkamraterna i Juve. Annars skulle han aldrig fått plats ens i Juve.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vad ska jag kolla på?
<Puttek> salmiak: Annan färg. Blev lite fel där. :)
<DrGrov> Han är och förblir en skamfläck för Juventini världen över. Han sålde sig åt smutsen från den andra sdan Milano.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, okej det är din åsikt. det är inte hans fel att moggi och juventus syssla med fuffens.
<Kurdistan> han lämnade juventus för laget helt enkelt var duktiga på skumma affärer
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det kommer att komma fram att Juve är rent. Det som hände Calciopoli handlar om helt andra saker än vad Moggi gjorde.
<DrGrov> Alla gjorde samma sak. Moggi bättre än andra.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag har ju cups instalerat för min hp funkar den mot min can non skrivare
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ta och läs Zlatans bok och se vad han säger om Moggi och Juve tiden så förstår du.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, jag läste ut boken direkt när den kom.
<Kurdistan> :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Alltså ser du ju att han berömmer Moggi i boken
<salmiak> Puttek: aha.. annan färg när man skriver i irc? näe... eller ja den som skriver kan inte styra det väl (hoppas jag).. men jag kan nog slå på att det just du skriver blir färgat annorlunda hos mig...
<DrGrov> Och säger även han att Juve vann dom 2 borttagna titlarna på plan rättvist
<DrGrov> Calciopoli handlade om en maktkamp i Juventus. Men det tar vi en annan gång.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, ja, han berömmer moggi.
<salmiak> Puttek: och default i Pidgin som jag använder är att om ditt namn nämns så står avsändarnnamnet i mörkgult fetstil
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, vi kan ta fotbollsnacket senare.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, behöver du hjälp med installationen?
<Puttek> salmiak: Jo, precis så menar jag. Att när du highlightar mig så ska texten du skrivit vara i en annan färg. Nu blir den i samma färg som alla annan text, svårt att skilja den riktade texten med det vanliga tjattret.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hur som helst, du viker ju ner dig men ok. Vi tar det senare.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ja
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, haha, jag hjälper swecarp, men visst.
<Kurdistan> jag viker ner mig
<salmiak> Puttek: vilken irc-klient använder du?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, packa upp filen du drog ner.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Absolut, du kan ju inte ta allting på allvar men ok. Gör så. Bara att hjälpa. Blir väl lite väl mycket OT.
<swecarp> zlatan är en över betald diva
<DrGrov> swecarp: Bra, du sa rätt.
<Kurdistan> :) Zlatan är den bästa svenska spelaren som spelat fotboll
<Kurdistan> men visst han är diva
<Kurdistan> överbetald osv
<Kurdistan> :)
<Puttek> salmiak: Jag kör vanliga mIRC bara. Kanske borde köra in NBS och se om det löser sig. Men har ju planer på Ubuntu, så känns onödigt att lägga tid på sånt i Windows.
<Puttek> Jag håller dock Henrik högre än Zlatan. :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, https://launchpad.net/~robbiew/+archive/cups-bjnp finns annars ppa för paketen.
<Kurdistan> kanske lättare för dig?
<Kurdistan> herregud celtic henke före zlatan?
<Kurdistan> henke erkänner själv att zlatan är bättre
<Kurdistan> men visst :) om ni mår bra av det så
<swecarp> ok testar ppa Kurdistan '
<Kurdistan> swecarp, gör så.
<Kurdistan> jag förstår att DrGrov är sur. han är en inbiten juvefan.
<Kurdistan> alla inbitna fan är som DrGrov
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  nu kommer idiot frågan hur fan var det man la till ett ppa
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hehe.
<Puttek> Jag hade ju valt Henke framför Zlatan pågrund av hjärtat. Zlatan i landslaget är den lataste jävla spelare du någonsin sett gå på en fotbollsplan.
<Puttek> Jag gillar inte latmaskar. :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:robbiew/cups-bjnp  2. sudo apt-get update   3. sudo apt-get install cups-bjnp
<Kurdistan> Puttek, latmask? seriöst det måste vila någon förbannelse över svensk dricksvatten.
<swecarp> tack
<Kurdistan> efter att sverige slog holland utan zlatan
<Kurdistan> har svenska folket och deras idiotiska såkallade experter fått för sig att man spelar bättre än zlatan
<Kurdistan> utan zlatan är sverige ett blåbärs nation
<Kurdistan> men visst inbilla er själv att zlatan är lat
<Kurdistan> det lär hjälpa
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jag tyckte han var lat innan Sverige slog holland utan Zlatan också.
<Kurdistan> *än zlatan ska vara utan.
<Puttek> Däremot är han förjävla bra när det gäller klubblag.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, vilken match har han varit lat? jag köper inte det.
<Kurdistan> var han lat mot finland?
<Kurdistan> vilken match var han lat?
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jag tycker han är lat i alla matcher.
<Kurdistan> ja då är det svårt diskutera
<Kurdistan> zlatan kan inte vara en über-rörlig anfallare pga hans spelstil och storlek
<Kurdistan> precis samma sak brottades van basten med
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Han har ju så väldigt mycket större hjärta när han spelar klubblag, än i landslaget i alla fall.
<Kurdistan> som förövrigt var den som sa åt zlatan fokusera på spela sitt spel än springa som en kyckling efter boll
<Kurdistan> Puttek, problemet med landslaget är att medspelarna är så mycket sämre.
<Kurdistan> de fattar inte zlatan
<Kurdistan> det finns ingen på den spelintelligens nivå i sverige som gör det lätt för zlatan
<Kurdistan> zlatan spelar en boll och resten ser ut som troll
<Kurdistan> elmander är en målsumpare av högsta rang som bara kan springa
<maxjezy> men will zlatan blend?
<Kurdistan> zlatan spelade bättre ihop med henke eftersom henke är en klass-spelare tillskillnad från elmander
<Kurdistan> jag hoppas att zlatan bojkottar landslaget
<Kurdistan> får vi se hur svenska landslaget ska klara sig utom honom
<Kurdistan> medelmåttor
<Puttek> Dom kommer ju ändå inte komma någonstans, vare sig med Zlatan eller inte.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, med zlatan ingjuter sverige respekt hos motståndarna.
<Kurdistan> utan zlatan kommer motståndarna ta dom för slagpåse
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jo, men dom lär väl ändå inte vinna något eller komma speciellt långt, bara för att Zlatan är med.
<Kurdistan> sedan när Zlatan väl är skadefri, senaste mästerskapet med landslaget var zlatan ej hel. det kan du läsa i hans bok också.
<Puttek> Fast jag ser gärna att Zlatan är med dock. Han kan vara rolig när han får boll och är rättvänd.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, sverige har hamnat i en svår grupp. Det blir nog svårt gå vidare, men man kan ju alltid hoppas.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, själv hoppas jag att han inte är med så folk får det på svart och vitt hur dåligt landslaget faktiskt är.
<Kurdistan> De gläds åt en seger mot Holland som inte ens hade sitt bästa manskap eller hade något att spela för.
<Kurdistan> Låt se om samma spel kan uppvisas när mästerskapet börjar
<Kurdistan> :) då kommer jag sitta hemma och bara le.
<Puttek> Är det 14.55 matchen börjar?
<Kurdistan> Puttek, jag håller dock på frankrike. jag är en zidane-fantast.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  nu är den instalerad men jag kan inte öpna cupsen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, har du provat starta om?
<Puttek> Zidane var något alldeles extra.
<swecarp> ok skall göra en omstart av datorn samt ta en prommenad med hundarna
<Kurdistan> Puttek, 15:00 bör det vara.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, jupp det var han. han är för mig den bästa som spelat fotboll.
<Kurdistan> han hade precis allt
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Kom på att det inte var så jobbigt att titta tv.nu. :)
<Puttek> Jag håller han nog som bästa som spelat fotboll också.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, då jag har aldrig sett en som totalt ägt i mästerskap som han gjorde.
<Kurdistan> dagens storstjärnor är pojkar
<Kurdistan> messi/c.ronaldo misslyckas i landslaget
<Kurdistan> men spelar bra klubb-laget
<Kurdistan> zidane lyckades på alla fronter
<Kurdistan> Puttek, :) Zidane kunde dock få sina frispel. När han skallade Matrix under VM 2006, gjorde han samma sak mot Bayern under 2002.
<Kurdistan> annars hade han vunnit Ballon d'Or det året istället för figo
<Kurdistan> då var det CL-sammanhang
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Har det kommit fram exakt vad han sa? Jag har inte förstått  om det gjort det eller inte.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, Matrix provocerade och pratade om zidanes familjemedlem.
<Kurdistan> Zidane har karaktär så han knockade matrix som spelade typisk italiensk skådespel
<Kurdistan> en beröring blev som en kanon mot bröstet
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jo, så långt är jag med. Hans syster, va? Men exakt vad sa han har inte framkommit?
<Kurdistan> Puttek, han hade sagt barnförbjudna saker :).
<Kurdistan> Puttek, vilket lag följer du?
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Svenska fotbollsspelare förresten, Guidetti. Tror du han blir nå bra?
<Kurdistan> kanske vilka
<Puttek> Kurdistan: United. ;O
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Du har dina åsikter kring Zlatan. Jag har mina. Bra med en hetsk diskussion.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, Guidetti är för tidigt säga något om. Holland är inte som den en gång var i kvalité. Så man ska nog ännu inte hoppas för mycket. Dock är han onekligen en stor talang.
<Kurdistan> Dock har Danmark många fler bättre talanger.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, jag gillar "the boss", men jag har alltid ogillat Man United.
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jo, jag brukar också påminna om att det är i Holland han är, men talangfull är han ju definitivt.
<Kurdistan> Även om jag gillar många spelare från United. :)
<Puttek> Och Danmark har ju den där Eriksen, som kan bli makalöst bra.
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Har du något speciellt lag då?
<Kurdistan> Puttek, Christian Eriksen är en mycket större talang för närvarande.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, jag följer många lag och ligor. Dock håller jag på Livorno.
<Kurdistan> Följer Arsenal, Barca/Real och Roma.
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Det är lite "Borell" i dig. :)
<Kurdistan> Puttek, Danmark har ett sjukt bra landslag.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, haha, jag är inte så förtjust i Borell.
<Kurdistan> Men vi båda gillar något lag i serie b och följer arsenal
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, det är lungt. alla har olika åsikter.
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Inte många som är. Jag ogillade honom som jävlar, men nu börjar man släppa igenom honom och inte ta allt så allvarligt.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, DrGrov diggar Borell. :)
<Puttek> Borell är dock jävligt duktig på att kritsera. Kanske bäst i soffan.
<Puttek> Hans hat för allting går inte obemärkt förbi.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, när Borell är sansad är han skön. Framför allt när han baserar sina argument på kunskap än rena känslor.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, för mig är Erik Niva den enda vettiga svenska fotbollsexperten.
<Kurdistan> sedan har även Expressen en.
<Puttek> Erik Niva är ett uppslagsverk. :)
<Kurdistan> resten vet inte ens vad dom yrar om
<Puttek> Fast han är rätt jobbig att lyssna på.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, haha, ju, erik kan vara jobbig med sina monologer.
<Puttek> Menar du orrenius?
<Kurdistan> han har tendens skena iväg
<DrGrov> Orrenius är helt sinnessjukt skön
<Kurdistan> jepp
<Puttek> Jag gillar Orrenius iallafall, han får mer än gärna sitta i soffan oftare än vad han gör.
<Kurdistan> orrenius och niva påminner lite om varandra
<Kurdistan> båda är väl spurs vän också?
<Kurdistan> Puttek, du följer också eurotalk? :)
<DrGrov> Jag älskar Orrenius då han svamlar in på något och bara tokkör och sedan skrattar in på ett annat ämne
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Euro Talk är det bästa som händer under veckorna, bortsett från själva fotbollsmatcherna då.
<DrGrov> Jag tror fan att Borell har en hemlig smygkärlek till Juventus då han hela tiden är cynisk mot dom.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, i fotbollsväg håller med.
<DrGrov> Utan EuroTalk skulle jag fan hänga mig
<Kurdistan> fotbollskanalen är värsta som finns
<Kurdistan> kåmark är och var den enda vettiga där
<Kurdistan> resten vet jag inte ens vad de sysslar med
<Puttek> Programledare då. Fjäll eller Pavlidis?
<DrGrov> Fotbollskanalen... Vad heter den där kvinnan som bara talar Spanien och är helt på kaffe? Hussfelt är helt sinnessjukt störande. Milan hela tiden, helt obegripligt att han ens får sitta där då han inte är opartisk.
<DrGrov> Pavlidis
<Kurdistan> Fjäll föredrar jag
<maxjezy> någon som vet om silverlight funkar att få igång i linux?
<DrGrov> Mindre än 8 minuter kvar
<Puttek> Hussfelt var rolig när han kommenterade den spanska fotbollen. Spelade Barcelona nämnde han knappt det andra laget.
<maxjezy> det är ju något som krävs vid uppspelning av film osv på viaplay osv.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Det skall gå, jag har haft ett Silverlight nånting i Firefox
<Puttek> Jag föredrar Pavlidis.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, minns ej vad hon heter. Jag brukar bara följa fotbollskanalen om jag missat någon match jag skulle se.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, moonlight heter motsvarigheten.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag minns ej, alltså är hon inte viktig :)
<Kurdistan> och ja det funkar
<maxjezy> DrGrov, är det ett firefoxplugin då?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ja, det går att få in i Firefox som plugin.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, så moonlight funkar som silverlight?+
<maxjezy> DrGrov, försökte förr men fick inte det att fungera
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, moonlight är silverlight för linux i mono form.
<maxjezy> fanns bara downloads till windows och mac tror jag
<maxjezy> moonlight finns i repo?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ja, jag har tittat på Caffeteria Corso i Stockholm och då behövde jag Moonlight som plugin då Caffeteria Corso använder sig av Silverlight.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det finns dock en del sidor som ej funkar med moonlight
<DrGrov> Att ens få ha Hussfelt i en studio är obegripligt
<Kurdistan> pga licens tjafs
<maxjezy> DrGrov, okej, jag ska nog ta och testa det vetja :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ja, det skall du göra :) Jag märkte dock att Moonlight var segt emellanåt
<DrGrov> Snart är det matchdags... :)
<einand> spelar väl ingen större roll längre, då microsoft lagt ner utvecklingen av silverlight
<Kurdistan> einand, exakt.
<Kurdistan> silverlight håller på dö
<Puttek> Nervöst jag är inför Chelsea ikväll.
 * DrGrov lägger på Juventus armbandet, tar fram sitt kalla kaffe som blev tillagat igår av Zegafredo bönor + mjölk + kanel + socker , och söker stream
<Puttek> Torres kommer ju helt plötsligt göra 8 mål.
<Puttek> SÃ¥n typisk skit.
<Puttek> DrGrov: Kör du via wiziwig?
<Kurdistan> haha ni Puttek och DrGrov är sköna.
<DrGrov> Puttek: Vad är wiziwig?
<Kurdistan> vi kanske borde skapa linux-fotbollskanal?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> wiziwig är bäst
<Puttek> DrGrov: Stream-sida. Man kan hitta helt makalösa streams.
<DrGrov> Ja, skapa en linux-fotbollskanal som är 50% cynisk + 50% naturligt....
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, det är stream-länk samling.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, du står för cynismen :P.
<Puttek> Man borde kunna göra underkanaler till en vanlig kanal.
<DrGrov> Puttek: Nej, jag brukar köra lshunter och söka sopcast från livefootball.ws. Ryska streams är bra.
<Puttek> DrGrov: Jo, dom ryska brukar vara bäst faktiskt.
<Puttek> Själv sätter jag på tvn. :D
<DrGrov> Dock är dom ryska kommetatorerna helt sinnessjukt dåliga på uttal men WTF. Det är ingen skillnad :D
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, du som gillar italiensk fotboll.
<Kurdistan> det finns bättre site
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Ja?
<Kurdistan> som även visar seria b och även c
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: PMa en länk. Jag skall ha sopcast streams dock, inget jävla Flash stream som laggar skiten ur maskin :D
<Puttek> Wiziwig var inte så hett för italienskt kanske.
<Kurdistan> www.calcion.eu
<Puttek> Inte ens stream som kör mer än 900kb/s för Juventus.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, kör med wiziwig som nästintill bara kör sopcast.
<Kurdistan> regel alltid stabila stream
<Kurdistan> även om bit-rate kan vara låg
<einand> fast nu är flash streams det som laggar minst av alla webläsar streams
<Puttek> Om man skulle ta och försöka få Ubuntu installerat..
<realubot> Puttek: Good luck.
<DrGrov> einand: Hej på dig, kram
<Puttek> realubot: Tack. :)
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, alltså borde köra Flash streams då...
<Kurdistan> Puttek, ubuntu äger.
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> DrGrov: om du har ett normalt grafikkort, ja
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hoppas det finns tillräckligt bra streams där.
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jag gillar det, men har inte kunnat köra det på ett tag. Nu har jag dock fått igång min stationära, men har ingen cdläsare.
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, ett nVidia 1GB GTS 250
<DrGrov> Helvete, nu blir det bråttom att få in en stream
<Kurdistan> Puttek, du kan ju skapa liveusb
<einand> nvidia är de som har bäst stöd
<DrGrov> Jävlar fuck detta, snabbt! :)
<DrGrov> Springer springer
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, sök på wiziwig
<Kurdistan> bästa streamen
<Kurdistan> om du har sopcast installerad
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Jag har gjort det med min mp3, men det verkra inte fungera.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Länka address
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, bra att veta. Skall köra en Flash stream nu på samma gång och jämföra.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, kolla pm
<Kurdistan> Puttek, med din mp3?
<Kurdistan> hänger ej med
<Puttek> Kurdistan: usb.
<Puttek> Kurdistan: Installera via usb, var det inte det du menade? :)
<Puttek> Nu hänger inte jag heller med.
<Kurdistan> jepp
<Kurdistan> nu spelar milan
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> heja zlatan
<Puttek> Jag gillar dock Napoli mer, så dom hejar vi på.
<einand> DrGrov: finns dock många argument mot flash med, som att man blir inlåst i en lösning som adobe leverar, och kan inte kolla på materialet på vilket enhet man vill
<Puttek> Fast å andra sidan är det väl skoj om det blir jämt i toppen, så hej milan också.
<DrGrov> Hellre Napoli för min del med
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, alltså kan vara bra att stöda sig till annat än Adobe produkter också generellt?
<DrGrov> einand: Hur är det med Acrobat Reader, den bästa PDF-läsaren eller?
<Kurdistan> hehe seria a är lika tomt på läktarna som vanligt
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, okular är grym.
<Kurdistan> dock finns det vissa saker bara acr. reader funkar.
<Puttek> Tänk om Robinho hade gjort mål på sina lägen, han hade ju gjort hur mycket baljor som helst.
<Kurdistan> Puttek, +1
<maxjezy> #ubuntu-se-futbulz
<maxjezy> go there and smell you later!
<Kurdistan> haha vi borde skapa
<DrGrov> Öppna en kanal nu för fotbollssnack någon
<Kurdistan> jag är där nu
<maxjezy> jo, värsta offtopic är fan fotboll
<maxjezy> jag blir självmordsbenägen varje gång en fotbollsdiskussion kommer igång
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha du är härlig.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Vill du jag skall hjälpa dig?
<Kurdistan> vi är nu över på andra kanalen
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Jag kan hjälpa dig helt gratis
<DrGrov> :)
<maxjezy> DrGrov, inget är helt gratis har einand sagt!
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Aha, han har sagt så? :/
<maxjezy> mm
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Men lugnt, vi talar fotboll nu i #ubuntu-se-futbulz
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> gött!
<maxjezy> nu kanske vi kan prata trasiga usbminnen i lugn och ro!
<DrGrov> Kan ju komma dock en och annan kommentar här också
<DrGrov> :)
<DrGrov> LOL
<maxjezy> well, de överlever man nog
<maxjezy> jag ska dra ner en ny linuxdist och testa
<maxjezy> tips?
<antii> maxjezy: vad vill du göra?
<maxjezy> jag vill göra typ det mesta antii
<antii> server?
<maxjezy> inte server
<maxjezy> men rita, skriva och kanske surfa på intranätet
<antii> ubuntu/debian/opensuse/gentoo/archlinux
<antii> bara o välj!
<maxjezy> debian eller opensuse kanske?
<antii> maxjezy: debian är nog bättre då
<maxjezy> opensuse lär ju ha smidigare installation än alla andra alternativ
<maxjezy> jag vill ju att min dator ska få jobba lite
<maxjezy> opensuse var ganska tungt sist ja testa
<maxjezy> men då hade jag en gb ram
<haffe> Jag skrev ett stenkorkat primtalstestningsprogram som äter cpucykler.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kubuntu :).
<maxjezy> nu har jag mer
<antii> maxjezy: ram är billigt.
<antii> :)
<antii> 8gb för 349 senast jag tittade
<haffe> DDR3 ?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ja vet inte om ja vill testa ubuntu dist just nu, så van vid dem
<antii> haffe: yes
<haffe> Då ska en bara ha en dator som käkar DDR3.
<maxjezy> antii, jag har 16gb men ja kanske ska skaffa lite mer?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kör då arch.
<antii> maxjezy: räcker nog bra
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du testat den?
<maxjezy> är rädd för att installationen kan var för svår
<antii> maxjezy: archlinux är ganska jobbigt att installera
<maxjezy> ja, nej de får nog bli suse
<antii> maxjezy: linux mint finns ju med
<maxjezy> antii, jag har det nu
<antii> haffe: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/126087-corsair_xms3_vengeance_8gb_ddr3_pc3-12800_1600mhz
<maxjezy> inte speciellt nöjd
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag har kört chakra i vb.
<Kurdistan> dock är jag så nöjd med kubuntu
<Kurdistan> så jag har ingen orsak vilja byta
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag testar kubuntu en gång till, funkar det inte så ger jag upp ubuntu för alltid
<maxjezy> installation dvs.
<maxjezy> den hänger sig alltid
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag kör kubuntu-backports också
<Kurdistan> så jag får kde 4.8.0
<maxjezy> vilken är senaste kubnutu?
<Kurdistan> bra grejer
<maxjezy> 11.10?
<Kurdistan> sedan muon utvecklingsversion
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag kör 11.10
<Kurdistan> men i praktiken är det nästan som 12.04 :).
<maxjezy> livex64 versionen lär väl vara bäst?
<maxjezy> för mig
<maxjezy> LiveX64
<maxjezy> de är väl 64 bitar?
<Kurdistan> jag kör 32-bitars
<maxjezy> why o why?
<Kurdistan> jag har ändå inte mer än 2 gb ram
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> någon som vill ha 64 mb minnen?
<maxjezy> jag har fyra styckna NEC
<haffe> Du råkar inte ha ett 128mb 200pinnarsminne liggande?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är lätt tweaka för få kde mer lättviktad
<Kurdistan> akondi-program bovar avinstallerar man
<Kurdistan> sedan kalender finns inställning som man kan bocka av
<Kurdistan> sedan nepomuk
<Kurdistan> gör man det så sparar man bra med ram för :) effekter
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag ska inte spara, slösa är planen :)
<Kurdistan> 660 mb ram igång. effekter+fotboll-stream+foxen+xchat+pidgin
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kör då windows :P.
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> jag göööör det nu :)
<Kurdistan> bra då :).
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, unity ska vara rätt så hungrig med 11.10.
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> snart klart med nedladdnig av kubuntu iaf :)
<maxjezy> seg server
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, lägg till kubuntu-backports
<Kurdistan> samt ppa av muon
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara njuta
<Philip5> heja kde!
<K350> Har någon fått 'invertera färger' effekten under skrivbordseffekter i Kubuntu att fungera?
<Putte> Tappade bort den härlga fotbollskanalen.
<Kurdistan> #ubuntu-se-futbulz
<Kurdistan> :) vi får allt skapa riktigt kanal senare
<Putte> Det tycker jag och ragga fler än tre personer. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan:  trodde du skulle hjälpa och lösa K350 med hans kde config problem. det är ju ditt området
<Philip5> område
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag såg ej. jag sitter inne på en annan kanal.
<Kurdistan> #ubuntu-se-futbulz
<Philip5> och sviker alla med kde-problem
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du finns ju.
<Kurdistan> :)
<MrMind> Hej! liten php fråga här... har ett formulär med massor av frågor som ska fyllas i och sen skickas till databasen, enbart frågor osv som ska lagras sen ska man kunna söka egenom informationen... men till frågan, just nu filtrerar jag enbart bort alla slags taggar med filter_var santitize string men vad bör jag mer göra för att få det så säkert som möjligt?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men jag såg det först när han lämnat
<Kurdistan> #ubuntu-se-futbulz besök oss. :)
<Philip5> låter farligt
<Kurdistan> jepp
<Kurdistan> slipper huvudkanalen all sport-offtopic
<Philip5> är det typ serie A ni snackar då eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: wb
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> sitter och installerar kubuntu
<Philip5> maxjezy: uj uj uj
<Philip5> spännande
<maxjezy> det går så seeegt att ladda ner språkstöd
<maxjezy> trodde man satt fast i installationen men ja kan ju använda live samtidigt
<maxjezy> gör det behagligare
<maxjezy> Quassel är ju nice
<maxjezy> bättre än xchat
<Philip5> fast jag föredrar konversation
<Philip5> maxjezy: så snart kan vi räkna med att du också är frälst?
<einand> hitta en bild på en typisk ubuntu användare  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166099_484378247247_5895402247_5781479_146849_n.jpg
<Kurdistan> einand, du menar arch?
<Kurdistan> :P
<HakanS> einand: Du är inte lik dig. ;)
<realubot> Var ligger landet där man böjer bananerna?
<maxjezy> Philip5: äre bättre än sist kanske
<maxjezy> då var ja inte speciellt nöjd
<maxjezy> bara problematik
<maxjezy> men hittilss så
<einand> HakanS: nä, jag har gått ner rätt mycket
<Philip5> maxjezy: men har du hunnit uppdatera till kde 4.8.0 också?
<Kurdistan> kde 4.8.0 klar förbättring
<einand> är det inte dags för kde 5 snart då
<maxjezy> Philip5: 90 % aV INSTALLATION KLAR
<maxjezy> installlerar från micro SD minne
<maxjezy> i ett usbmodem :)
<maxjezy> sådärja!
<maxjezy> klart!
<maxjezy> brb!
<maxjezy> starta om!
<Kurdistan> swedala,
<Kurdistan> swecarp hur gick det
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ett ögon blick skall starta om datorn
<Philip5> swecarp: göru?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  tillbaka
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag ska röra på mig.
<Kurdistan> gick allt bra?
<swecarp> försöker instalera canon skrivare från nätverket men det går inta bra
<Kurdistan> swecarp, gick det ingen vidare med ppa?
<swecarp> jodå ficke det intalerat men nu sitter jag fast
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> swecarp, okej, guru Philip5 hjälper dig.
<Kurdistan> jag måste röra på mig
<swecarp> ena stunden finns skrivaren med sedan finns den inte med i listan i cups
<swecarp> o du store vise Philip5
<maxjezy> nu är installationen klar, självklart ska internet hastigheten bugga på det första netverkskortet
<maxjezy> men i det andra funkar 100 mbitg
<maxjezy> därför det tog sån tid att ladda ner språkstöd
<swecarp> Philip5:  tror du att du kan hjälpa mig
<maxjezy> nå, hur gör jag för att få allt i top notch stil
<maxjezy> grafikkort osv.
<maxjezy> vilka pimp effekter finns till KDE då?
<maxjezy> ja vill ha allt sexigt som slukar minne och grafik
<maxjezy> einand: det funkar att installera från usbmodem btw
<maxjezy> MMC Huawei storage
<maxjezy> kanske min bios som är så PRO
<maxjezy> idk!
<maxjezy> ska testa på en netbook sen
<einand> maxjezy: trevligt :)
<maxjezy> ja de va trevligt, som ja bökat med att fixa detta!
<maxjezy> what, va hände?
<maxjezy> va det KDE eller freenode?
<einand> 16:50:11 -!- maxjezy [~quassel@h122n3-sv-a13.ias.bredband.telia.com] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<einand> maxjezy: din lina dog nog
<maxjezy> det sker inte ofta
<maxjezy> well, man får tacka o ta emot
<vacum>  Känns som att internet är segt idag. Både på mobilen och via BBB
<Philip5> maxjezy: men du har fortfarande inte uppdaterat kde till 4.8.0 så du får den där drömupplevelsen som Kurdistan pratar om?!
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag vet inte hur jag gör
<maxjezy> skriv steg för steg
<maxjezy> jag vill ha alla feta drivers och sexiga grejer som sagt
<Putte> Haha
<Putte> Internet mår inte bra idag
 * andol tittar i sina trafikgrafer, och konstaterar att åtminstone Internet som helhet ser ut att må bra.
<maxjezy> är det fler än jag som har problem?
<maxjezy> tycker det blev precis när jag installerat KDE
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du packat någon ny blenderversion?
<maxjezy> måste lägga till din ppa
<maxjezy> hur gör jag det i terminalen
<maxjezy> alltid samma visa.
<salmiak> jodå, fast inga dataproblem just nu....
<maxjezy> WTF
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu funkar ljudet
<maxjezy> det var inställt på grafikkortet först
<maxjezy> nvidia ljud
<maxjezy> finns det något nice auto-tune program till linux?
<maxjezy> har ett till android men vill ha till datorn med :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: nu är jag redo
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> maxjezy: finns bl a vocproc
 * antii slaps Philip5 with a large trout.
<Philip5> använder jack så du kan autotuna ljud och program som använder jackd
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur gick det för swecarp
<Philip5> vet inte
<Philip5> har varit och handlat
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur gick det för maxjezy?
<Philip5> han var igång i alla fall men vet inte om han uppdaterat till kde 4.8 än
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> hur får jag in 4.8?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ber Kurdistan snällt
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: ber snällt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) om du äggar Philip5 först.
<Philip5> hehe
 * maxjezy lägger ägg på lena Philip5son
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<maxjezy> skriver jag in det i webläsaren?
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/
<Kurdistan> sedan har du även nyare muon
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P fasiken du kört ubuntu så länge och du vet fortfarande inte hur man lägger in ppa?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: windows vettu!
<maxjezy> :P
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get upgrade
<Philip5> maxjezy: du vet Kurdistan tror att alla är sådan l33t haxxors som han så de fattar direkt vad de ska göra med länken ;)
 * Philip5 väntar på att bli äggad
<maxjezy>                                     sådärja!
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:echidnaman/qapt  2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get upgrade  (kör du när du har uppgraderat till 4.8 och startat om)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tss. istället för vara lat, hjälp han istället.
<Kurdistan> latmask
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: då ska ja bara låta detta bli klart
<Philip5> Kurdistan: låter dig göra lite nytta
<Kurdistan> Philip5, lite nytta? :)
<maxjezy> de är rätta takter!
<maxjezy> Philip5: du kan ju packa senaste blender så länge medans Kurdistan visar mig vägen
<maxjezy> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du kan ju alltid köra blender ppa
<maxjezy> KDE är fan nice, smidigt allt flyter!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: kommer jag ha alla fina effekter nu eller är det de andra du skrev som fixar det?
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cheleb/blender-svn 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get upgrade  (kör du när du har uppgraderat till 4.8 och startat om)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kubuntu-backports ger dig kde 4.8.0
<Kurdistan> andra ger dig senaste utvecklingsversionen av muon
<Kurdistan> den är bättre än den som kommer med 11.10
<Kurdistan> sista är ppa för blender
<maxjezy> ok, hoppas inte texten försvinner från irc
<maxjezy> isf får du PMa mig det när ja startat om
<Kurdistan> så du alltid kör det senaste uvecklingsversionen av blender
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, effekterna är mycket bättre med 4.8.0 än 4.7*
<Kurdistan> kde 4.8.0 är allmänt snabbare än 4.7
<maxjezy> nice, KDE har ju ett vettigt notifieringssystem
<maxjezy> det har ju inte gnome haft
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja kde har många vettiga saker.
<Kurdistan> systeminställningar är mökke bra
<Kurdistan> sedan widgets
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> reboot nu
<maxjezy> brb
<Kurdistan> älskar kwin integration
<Kurdistan> gör så
<Kurdistan> wb maxjezy
<Kurdistan> det gick snabbt
<Philip5> wb kde-maxjezy
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, lär väl ta någon dag innan du vänjer dig med allt.
<Putte> Kurdistan: Ditt sånt där program blev det samma fel med. :O
<Kurdistan> Putte, har du ändrat format på usb?
<Putte> Kurdistan: Japp. Ska testa 10.04 nu.
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, värt att du kör sudo apt-get update och sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kurdistan> för se om det finns fler uppdateringar kvar som väntar
<Kurdistan> sedan kör du muon ppa som jag skrev och blender om du vill ha det senaste
<Kurdistan> blender ppa ger dig senaste utvecklingsversionen så det är ej senaste stabila
<Kurdistan> senaste stabila får Philip5 knåda :P.
<Kurdistan> han gör ju inte nytta just nu änd
<maxjezy> done done
<maxjezy> så ja
<maxjezy> skumt med nätet att det hoppar ur hela tiden men annars är ju allt finemang
<maxjezy> nvidia drivers då?
<maxjezy> måste jag fixa det med?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Putte> Nu testar vi med 10.04, håll tummarna.
<maxjezy> håller tummarna!
<Putte> Det verkar fungera!
<Putte> Jävla skitbra du är maxjezy, det här måste ju vara tack vare dina tummar.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har du haft problem med nyare versioner ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, är du klar med uppdateringen?
<Putte> Jag har inte kunnat installera via USB, men med 10.04 gick det som på räls.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: long time ago!
<maxjezy> jag har ju snabbdata!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du lagt till muon ppa?
<Kurdistan> det andra
<maxjezy> Putte: stannade den upp i installationen?
<maxjezy> typ, vid start
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: japp
<maxjezy> och blender :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, glöm ej sudo apt-get install blender
<maxjezy> Putte: jag hade iaf problem att installera ubuntus nyare versioner
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du utforskat systeminställningar
<maxjezy> men ja bytte usbsticka nu funkar det :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: japp
<maxjezy> fixar wallpapers nu
<maxjezy> fick bara med en så laddar ner paketet för det nu
<Putte> maxjezy; Efter man valt "Installera ubuntu" så kom det lite vit text, sen blev det massa streck över hela skärmen i vit/grå färg, sen blev det svart och inget hände mer.
<Kurdistan> uppstart kan du lägga till muon uppdateringshanterare
<maxjezy> Putte: samma här
<Kurdistan> så den söker när det finns uppdatering
<maxjezy> kör du för usbsticka?
<Kurdistan> sedan maxjezy :) kör med effekter redan vid start.
<Putte> maxjezy; En mp3. :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, alt+f2 kommer vara din bästa kompis :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: vad skriver jag där?
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> startar program osv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, typ som synapse/gnome do
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> www.google.se funkar ju med :)
<Kurdistan> jepp
<maxjezy> loving it
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> well, jag har nog hatat KDE lite för mycket i onödan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha.
<Kurdistan> :P du har ju precis börjat upptäcka saker
<Kurdistan> snart blir du Philip5 talesperson i kde frågor
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nä det är ju du
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nää, jag var ju din lärjunge i haxxor baxxor. :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, typsnittet som kubuntu väljer köra är rätt så fula.
<maxjezy> finns de bättre?
<Kurdistan> freesans är snyggare
<Putte> Visst fasiken är det så att jag kan uppdatera till 11.10 inne i systemet?
<Kurdistan> Putte, om du är cool. ja. annars nej. :P
<Kurdistan> men jag skulle ej föreslå uppgradera från 10.04 till 11.10
<Putte> Jag är jätteocool. :(
<Putte> Kurdistan: Varför inte?
<Kurdistan> Putte, för ubuntu 10.04 är bra grejer
<Kurdistan> :)
<Putte> Är 11.10 sämre alltså?
<Kurdistan> Putte, nej det är inte.
<Kurdistan> men om du inte kört unity innan kan det bli omställning
<Kurdistan> Putte, du gör självklart som du vill.
<Kurdistan> skulle jag vara dig så hade jag skapat bootbar usb från ubuntu 10.04
<Kurdistan> så du kan köra 11.10
<Kurdistan> formatera usb till ext2
<Kurdistan> bra grejer
<Kurdistan> :)
<Putte> 3-3!!! :D
<Putte> Kurdistan: Jag har kört 11. förut och jag var faktiskt rätt vilse med den nya miljön.
<Putte> Så om inte 11.10 är bättre än 10.04 så kan jag väl lika gärna stanna kvar i 10.04.
<Kurdistan> stanna med 10.04
<Kurdistan> bra grejer
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hur gick det?
<Kurdistan> hjälpte latmasken Philip5 dig?
<swecarp> cuyps hittar skrivaren men sedan är det stopåp inga drivisar
<Kurdistan> swecarp, mysko.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du har inte problem med usb sladden?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, wb.
<maxjezy> tack Kurdistan
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  den är koplad till nätverket
<maxjezy> verkar som det är något problem med internet i kubuntu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kör du webbläsaren som kommer med kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> skrota den
<Kurdistan> kör firefox/opera/chrome
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> chromium
<swecarp> har lyckats instalera hp skrivaren men det funkar inte med canon
<Kurdistan> swecarp, har du testat länken jag gav tidigare?
<swecarp> den till ppat
<Kurdistan> nej.
<Kurdistan> hmm ska leta efter länken
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag tror du måste ange ip grejer.
<Putte> Vad bör man köra för drivrutiner till grafikkortet? ATI.
<Putte> Är det inte några speciella
<swecarp> har ip adressen till skrivaren
<Kurdistan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 swecarp
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  problemet är att min skrivare är inte med på lista i länken
<Kurdistan> kör med den ubuntu rekommenderar
<Kurdistan> ibland fungerar det ändå
<Kurdistan> Putte, fungerar de öppna bra kör med dom. annars ta en titt på hårdvarudrivrutiner.
<Putte> Kurdistan: Jag kan inte ha högre upplösning än 1280 och det finns inga andra i hårdvarudrivrutiner.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ta en titt på: http://localhost:631/admin
<Kurdistan> Putte, klarar din av det normalt?
<Kurdistan> dvs högre
<Putte> Kurdistan: Jadå, stationär dator och 22" skärm.
<Kurdistan> Putte, installera arandr.
<Kurdistan> om du öppnar terminal skriver xrandr
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag har den uppe på ena skärmen och där är canon nätverks skrivare
<Kurdistan> kan du se vilka upplösningen den klarar
<Putte> Kurdistan: 1280 är den högsta.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hänger ej med.
<Kurdistan> Putte, har du gammal kort?
<Putte> Kurdistan: Ett HD 6790.
<Putte> Kör 1080 i windows.
<Kurdistan> Putte, lspci | grep VGA
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kolla denna pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/830363/
<Kurdistan> skriv det i terminalen koperia/klistra
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ser inga konstigheter.
<Kurdistan> ska snart dra sparka boll
<Kurdistan> swecarp, va på latmasken Philip5 så han kan hjälpa dig.
<Kurdistan> samma sak med Putte va på honom
<Kurdistan> :)
<Putte> Kurdistan: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI technologies Inc Device 673e
<swecarp> Kurdistan: akta benen
<Putte> Jag vill också spela fotboll.
<Kurdistan> bye guys
<swecarp> bye
<maxjezyLAP> det är asså fel på ubuntu och inte internet
<maxjezyLAP> för denna dator loggas inte ur
<maxjezyLAP> skuumt!
<maxjezy> va kan de bero på?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ?
<maxjezy> bara min kubuntudator som loggas ur och blir mördad av peer
<maxjezy> från nätet
<maxjezyLAP> shit
<maxjezyLAP> varje minut nu känns de som
<K350> Har någon fått "invertera färger" effekten i skrivbordseffekter i kubuntu 11.10 att fungera?
<swecarp> itmannen:  godkväll
<itmannen> swecarp,  Godafton på dig. allt väl ?
<maxjezy> stack Kurdistan?
<swecarp> itmannen:  skrivar bekymmer får inte cups att instalera en skrivare
 * itmannen är en syndare. Har testat Windows 8 Developer Preview
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag är i chock här
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. Mao så har du lte att pyssla med
<swecarp> ja det har jag
<itmannen> swecarp,  Tids nog så fixar du det
<swecarp> men nu skarr jag ta hundarna för en liten prommenad för att få nya ideer
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ok. SAimma lugnt
<maxjezy> itmannen: vare nice?
<swecarp> fy vad jag stavar dåligt
<maxjezy> inte för att vara negativ men jag tycker ni ska hjälpa mig nu
<maxjezy> här övergår man från windows till linux
<maxjezy> sen får man inte den hjälp man trenger!
<itmannen> maxjezy,  Nja jag vet inte än. Har inte provat så mycket ännu
<Philip5> åh fan, är itmannen här också. var väl ett tag sedan?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo det var ett tag sen. Ursäkta bortavaron. Varit på hospitalet ett tag
<Philip5> itmannen: ajdå, låter inte så kul
<Philip5> itmannen: vem ska jag annars ha att skryta om fotogrejer för?!?! ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Precia. Dom har dåligt wifi :)
<Philip5> illa
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag ska skriva till sjukministern
<maxjezy> Philip5: ser du hur jag flyger ut och in som en alkoholpåverkad ligist på tunnelbanan?
<itmannen> maxjezy,  PÃ¥ femman ?
<maxjezy> RÖDA!
<maxjezy> jag vet inte va de beror på
<maxjezy> kan någon supporta mig
<Philip5> maxjezy: fixar du med kde eller?
<maxjezy> Philip5: japp
<maxjezy> men, internet är inte stabilt på KDE
<maxjezy> jag blir tagen av peer
<maxjezy> helatiden
<Philip5> maxjezy: har nog inget med just kde att göra utan nätkonfigen i så fall
<K350> Philip5: Har du fått 'invertera färger' effekten i skrivbordseffekter att fungera?
<itmannen> Philip5,   NÃ¥gra nya grejor ?
<maxjezy> Philip5: kan de hjälpa att reboota routern?
<Philip5> K350: ja jag testade det förrut när du frågade men försvann
<K350> Philip5: Aah, den fungerar inte för mig :/ Inte en  del andra effekter heller
<K350> Philip5: Du vet, jag ser dåligt. Så det här är illa
<Philip5> K350: du måste först bocka i att använda effektem i kdes system settings och sedan slå av eller på den. du kan välja att invertera färger i aktivt fönster bara eller i hela
<K350> Philip5: Jag bockade för effekten under skrivbordseffekter - om det är vad du menar? Var finns de där andra inställningarna?
<Philip5> K350: du slår av och på effekten med ctrl+meta+I som standard
<Philip5> K350: och ska du bara invertera aktivt fönster så gör du det med ctrl+meta+U
<K350> Philip5: Jo, jag såg det under global/kwin
<Philip5> K350: och meta är normalt din "windows-knapp"
<K350> Philip5: Låter precis som vad jag gorde då. Men det fungerar inte  Ingenting händer
<K350> Philip5: Bockade för i 'skrivbordseffekter, och provade hotkey. provade t o  m med en egne hotkey - ändrade i global. Hjälpte inte
<K350> Philip5: Samm amed'explosion' effekten. Den fungerar inte heller.
<Philip5> K350: och du är säker på att du håller nere alla tre tangenterna samtidigt efter du har bokat i och aktiverat invert color?
<K350> Philip5: Ja tvärsäker. Jag har t. o provat att ha egna hotkeys.
<Philip5> K350: däremot var det lite intressant att om jag inverterar och tar en screenshot så är screenshoten in inverterad så det måste ju ska i hårdvaran direkt då
<Philip5> eller haha
<Philip5> även inverterade skärmbilden blev ju inverterad
<maxjezy> vilka zip program finns till KDE?
<maxjezy> har en zip fil ja vill öppna
<maxjezy> ska uppdatera firmware på routern
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska den klara default
<K350> Philip5: lol
<K350> Philip5: Jag undrar om det kan vara något med mitt grafikkort, som inte stöds?
<K350> Philip5: Såg något om det någonstans.
<Philip5> K350: nu har jag ju default-temat som i sig kanske inte är optimalt vad gäller färgval om man har synproblem men så här blir mitt desktop med inverterade effekten på: http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1297/desktop1012.png
<K350> Philip5: sKA GÖRA EN ORDENTLIGT INSTALLATION FRÅN cd I VECKAN. kANSKE FUNKAR BÄTTRE DÅ.
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<K350> sorry caps där.........
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> nu har jag uppdaterat routern
<maxjezy> ska vi se om det hjälper
<maxjezy> annars ringer jag KDE högkvarteret och reklamerar
<maxjezy> jag ska iaf slänga in KDE på alla mina datorer nu
<maxjezy> it's going to be awesome
<maxjezy> it's going to be awesome
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> Philip5: hur får jag in dina nvidia drivisar?
<maxjezy> kurdistan har ju övergivit mig
<maxjezy> upplever att grafiken buggar lite
<maxjezy> eller de kanske är standard i KDE desktopen
<K350> Philip5: Får se hur det blir efter installationen - vi  hörs vidare  :-)
<maxjezy_> vaffaen är felet
<maxjezy_> blir tokig på det här
<maxjezy_> ska testa byta nätverkskort och se
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det?
<maxjezy> Philip5: allt funkar ju fint utom internetet
<maxjezy> som jag blir av med titt som tätt
<Philip5> men det funkar klockrent annars eller?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> behöver drivisarna iofs
<maxjezy> till grafiken
<maxjezy> det är lite eftersläp i effekterna
<Philip5> nvidia?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men inge lagg
<Philip5> finns senaste stable på min ppa
<maxjezy> bara att inte det tas bort när man minimerar osv
<maxjezy> skuggas fast program är minimerat
<madbear> maxjezy: tjenna
<madbear> 105586 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21117.111 FPS
<madbear> hade rätt så nya drivare men gällde att stänga av skrivbordseffekterna
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ppa:philip5/extra
<maxjezy> är det den ppan?
<christoffer> Någon som har följt "Wired" på 4an i veckan?
<christoffer> serie i 3 avsnitt
<maxjezy> sådärja
<maxjezy> uppdaterargrafik nu
<kodein> tv? det där som fanns innan internet?
<maxjezy> madbear: snart får du pisk i FPS
<madbear> du tror det?
<madbear> har du skaffat nytt kort eller?
<maxjezy> nej
<madbear> eller 2?
<maxjezy> glxgears funkar inte i kubuntu
<madbear> annars har du ingen chans kan ajg lova
<maxjezy> finns inte att installera ju
<madbear> det följer med opengl
<maxjezy> vad heter det paketet då?
<maxjezy> eller det följer med drivisarn?
<madbear> bara att söka
<madbear> jag körnt ubuntu
<maxjezy> ska starta om nu bara
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> madbear: jag får lite sämre resultat i kubuntu än ubuntu nu
<maxjezy> 16K
<maxjezy> 17K i ubuntu
<maxjezy> min netbook ger 249.661 FPS
<maxjezy> ganska bra
<madbear> ja maxjezy jag orkar inte testa vad jag får i annan env men
<madbear> klart mitt kort slår ditt liksom, annars ska jag reklamera det!
<maxjezy> är det bra med 250 FPS?
<madbear> nej
<madbear> :P
<maxjezy> för att vara netbook
<madbear> nej!
<maxjezy> tycker den funkat riktigt bra med effekter
<maxjezy> skrivbordseffekter
<maxjezy> och flera virtuella desktops igång samtidigt
<madbear> jojo sånt funkar väl
<maxjezy> får nästan 17K när jag stänger ner desktop effects på OPENGL
<maxjezy> 83919 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16783.695 FPS
<Philip5> jag får bara 9698.349 FPS med glxgears
<maxjezy> jag ändrade till XRENDER
<spacebug-> 3400 ligger jag på ;)
<maxjezy> nu går det inte sätta OPENGL längre
<spacebug-> hur stort fönster kör ni då?
<maxjezy> skärmen blir svart
<maxjezy> fast med mus i det svarta
<maxjezy> well, inget att hurra över endå
<spacebug-> blir ju bättre med mindre fönster lixom
<Philip5> maxjezy: xrender tror jag använder mesa så allt 3d blir i mjukvara och då måste man ha stöd för allt sånt installerat. borden man kanske ha från början men inte säkert när man har nvidiagrejer
<maxjezy> spacebug-: du har rätt i det med glxgears och storleken
<maxjezy> när jag ändrar storleken så blir det bättre!
<maxjezy> antar vi alla kör default storleken iaf
<spacebug-> Bok
<spacebug-> ok*
<maxjezy> fick upp min netbook 500 fps nästan
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du kubuntu på din netbook?
<maxjezy> den kör debian
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> gick inte installera kubuntu för det var visst en 64bitars installation ja hade
<maxjezy> den kör bara 32 bit
<Philip5> så pass
<maxjezy> iofs är debian nice på den, kanske låter det vara
<maxjezy> kan ju installera KDE på den för det
<spacebug-> kebian :P
<CasperN> sugen jag blev på kebab nu
<maxjezy> installerar kde-plasma-netbook på den
<maxjezy> vet inte om de är rätt :P
<maxjezy> CasperN: jag har ätit kebab 6  dagar i sträck
<maxjezy> idag skippade jag kebab
<CasperN> :O
<CasperN> lycklig du måste vara
<maxjezy> en dag åt jag 2 kebabpizzor
<maxjezy> varit i södra sverige
<maxjezy> då måste man äta upp sig
<maxjezy> här uppe kostar skiten massor och smakar inte så nice
<CasperN> lurigt det där med kebab, vissa städer är urdåliga på det, andra bra
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> sundsvall är generellt uselt på kebab
<CasperN> beror på vem som är leverantör då alla verkar gå efter samma
<maxjezy> i oslo smakar kebaben valspäck
<maxjezy> fast den är god
<CasperN> säljer väl bättre än om de skrev fiskrens
<maxjezy> precis :)
<maxjezy> dom kan iaf göra såserna
<maxjezy> de starka
<maxjezy> oftast är den bara tomat och peppar i sverige känns de som
<maxjezy> Philip5: verkar dock som nätet funkar bättre nu
<maxjezy> har inte försvunnit på bra länge
<maxjezy> kanske var en kombo av ubuntu kärnan och mina firmwares
<maxjezy> som inte passa ihop
<maxjezy> i kombo med mitt supersnabba nät
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
 * maxjezy likes ubot2`
<maxjezy> KDE-plasma-netbook var inte nice
<maxjezy> den va sämst
<maxjezy> helt obegriplig
<Philip5> har aldrig heller gillat den
<maxjezy> gah
<maxjezy> får inte sensors att funka
<maxjezy> alltid sensors problematik
<maxjezy> wb swecarp
<spacebug-> maxjezy: vad strular?
<swecarp> tack maxjezy
<maxjezy> spacebug-: när jag skriver sensors
<maxjezy> så vill den att jag kör sensors-detect
<maxjezy> när jag gjort det så vill den att jag ska göra det igen och igen
<maxjezy> blir galen
<spacebug-> hittar den några sensors med sensor-detect då?
<maxjezy> som om den inte detectat redan de 14 första gångerna
<maxjezy> jadå
<maxjezy> cpu-gpu osv
<spacebug-> den sk ju spara det som en config sen i /etc/sensors3.conf
<maxjezy> yepp, jag bad den göra det men fasiken
<maxjezy> inte vill den
<maxjezy> sen starta jag sensors också
<spacebug-> skumt. Funkar för mig efter att jag bett den spara
<spacebug-> om du provar att specifiera configfil då?
<Putte> test2
<Putte> test1
<maxjezy> spacebug-: har kikat i modules och de finns där alla gobitarna
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/28878
<maxjezy> fattar nada va som är problemet
<maxjezy> maxjezy@maxjezy-Z68AP-D3:/etc$ service module-init-tools start
<maxjezy> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.53" (uid=1000 pid=4368 comm="start module-init-tools ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<maxjezy> kan det bara felet?
<maxjezy> "ping
<maxjezy> Putte: wb!
<Putte> maxjezy: Tackar. :)
<Putte> Jag känner att jag bör skaffa eget internet.
<maxjezy> snålar grannen?
<Guest54200> Putte: vem snor du av nu?
<Putte> Jag snor av grannen. :)
<Putte> Men han kör comhem och deras CG3100 som modem, det är helt värdelöst och man tappar connection.
<Guest54200> Putte: fixa det den då
<maxjezy> räcker det inte fixa nya firmwares och ge grannen en princesstårta?
<Putte> Guest54200: Jag vet inte vad som är fel. :)
<Putte> Dessutom ska jag väl inte gnälla när jag surfar gratis och har en bra hastighet.
<maxjezy> Putte: det är klart du ska gnälla om de inte funkar stabilt
<maxjezy> knacka på hos grannen nu
<Guest54200> gå över till grannen och säg åt dom att du inte kan leva så här
<maxjezy> dom är din internetleverantör och ska kunna leverera
<maxjezy> det är dina rättigheter som kund
<Guest54200> lol
<Putte> Känns som det finns en risk att jag inte längre har tillgång sen.
<Guest54200> hade vart intressant rättsfall det där
<maxjezy> mycket
<Putte> Varför jag inte ordnar eget nät vet jag inte. :S
<Putte> Har ju fan fiber i väggen, billigt och bra.
<Guest54200> Putte: lättja
<maxjezy> Putte: va kostar det då?
<Putte> Får väl 100/10 för 219:- i månaden, typ.
<maxjezy> be grannen stå för halva avgiften?
<maxjezy> så kan han surfa på ditt sen
<maxjezy> stabilare
<Guest54200> lol
<Putte> Haha, bra idé faktiskt.
<maxjezy> jag tänkte erbjuda min granne billigt internet
<Guest54200> Putte: gör inte det, jag gjorde det misstaget
<maxjezy> men så flytta dom igår
<Putte> Guest54200: Jaså? Vad skedde? :)
<maxjezy> Guest54200: men du blanda in telefon/tv osv?
<maxjezy> sen blev du överkörd
<Guest54200> Putte: grannen misshandlade mig och sedan körde han över mig
<Guest54200> maxjezy: internet+tv
<maxjezy> där ser man
<Putte> maxjezy: Haha, det kommer väl en ny granne?
<maxjezy> dödlig kombo
<maxjezy> Putte: säkert en otrevlig
<Putte> Guest54200: Varför då? Fick han inte tillgång till tv, utan bara bredband?
<maxjezy> ja gillade min förra granne
<Putte> maxjezy: Därför delar du internet, så blir dom snälla.
<Guest54200> Putte: nä, han vägra betala, så i stället för att prösja så misshandla han mig
<maxjezy> kan starta internetcafe ute på gräsmattan i sommar
<Putte> Guest54200: Härlig granne du verkade ha..
<maxjezy> Guest54200: det händer bara i jöttalaborg!
<Guest54200> Putte: japp
<maxjezy> och kanske malmö
<Guest54200> funderar på att byta nick
<Putte> Ett nytt nick vore något för din del.
<Putte> Gäst54200 kanske? Det är ju en svensk kanal.
<einand> nä, nu känner jag mig hemma igen
<Putte> Jag känner mig inte hemma, för jag kan inte se användarlistan.
<Putte> Jag hittade användarlistan, nu mår jag fint.
<Putte> Helt magiskt skönt med flera arbetsytor.
<maxjezy> Philip5: går det att få som i windows 7. att jag mittenklickar på en websida och rör musen ner/upp så åker websidan ner/upp
<maxjezy> istället för att scrolla dvs
<maxjezy> hatar att scrolla
<maxjezy> så 2009 att scrolla
<maxjezy> wb Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, thx.
<Kurdistan> hur går kubuntu äventyret?
<Kurdistan> fått allt som du vill ha
<maxjezy> de går bra!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) vad sa jag?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: du kanske kan svara på min fråga ja ställde Philip5 som dissar mig!
<maxjezy> Philip5: går det att få som i windows 7. att jag mittenklickar på en websida och rör musen ner/upp så åker websidan ner/upp
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, Philip5 är latmask.
<maxjezy> det frågade jag Philip5 men han svarar inte
<maxjezy> förstår du hur jag menar?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det var länge sedan jag testa windows 7, så jag vet inte riktigt hur du menar. även om du förklarar i ord.
<maxjezy> man fäster typ en markör på websidan
<maxjezy> sen rör man musen neråt
<Kurdistan> okej.
<Putte> Allt är så förbannat litet i linux. :O
<maxjezy> så scrollas sidan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, menar du typ som unity har?
<maxjezy> hm, ja vet faktiskt inte
<maxjezy> jag blev aldrig kompis med unity
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, för vara helt ärligt, ingen aning, jag har aldrig tänkt på det. kanske fungerar med någon av kwin plugins om man aktiverar
<maxjezy> scrollar du?
<nikihr> maxjezy: va hände
<Kurdistan> ja
<maxjezy> nikihr: när hände vad?
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> jag behöver bara ha musen någonstans på webbläsaren
<Kurdistan> sedan har jag bärbar, så skärmen är inte så stor. sällan jag behöver skrolla.
<einand> ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du aktiverad effekterna?
<einand> är väl om skärmen är liten man måste scrolla?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: japp
<Kurdistan> einand, då är min lagom stor.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, flytta musen längst upp till vänstra hörnet
<Kurdistan> eller tryck på ctrl+f9
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> ;)
<maxjezy> funkar :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du har mycket utforska i kde-världen.
<Kurdistan> du har tagit dina bebis kliv :P
<Putte> Kan man komma åt startmenyn med snabbknapp? Typ windowsknappen.
<Putte> Eller jag kan lägga till en ny mitt i panelen så ser jag den.
<Kurdistan> Putte, om du kör kde är det ctrl+f1
<Kurdistan> Putte, kör du gnome?
<Kurdistan> installera genast synapse
<Putte> Kurdistan: Jag ordnade det. La till en ny meny.
<Putte> Jag har fått en blå ruta där det står skärmens namn uppe i vänster hörn...
<Putte> Kan alltså inte kryssa ner rutor.
<Kurdistan> Putte, https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/ppa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du aktiverad magiska lanterna?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Putte> Kurdistan: Kan man installera den där via terminalen?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: nej, var?
<Kurdistan>  1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synapse-core/ppa  2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get upgrade 4. sudo apt-get install synapse
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, skrivbordseffekter
<Kurdistan> sedan alla effekter
<Kurdistan> Putte, 1-4 var ämnad åt dig.
<nikihr> nefan
<nikihr> jag är helt slut
<Kurdistan> nikihr, nää. jag tror inte. :P
<nikihr> ska ta och lägga mig har mycket att fixa i lägenheten imorgon
<Kurdistan> nikihr, skaffa dig en flickvän.
<Kurdistan> :P
<nikihr> Kurdistan: jag har ju det
<nikihr> har ju flyttat ihop
<Kurdistan> nikihr, då är ni lika lata.
<Kurdistan> :P
<nikihr> nej hon sitter och fixar
<nikihr> med kläder
<Kurdistan> nikihr, då är du lat.
<nikihr> jag har bara skruvat möbler i 5 timmar
<nikihr> + burit skiten
<Kurdistan> :P jag bara jävlas
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> pycko
<nikihr> pucko*
<Kurdistan> nikihr, bra gjort, du har fått motion. vad begär du mer?
<nikihr> sömn just nu
<nikihr> :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, det tror jag inte ett dugg på.
<Kurdistan> nyflyttad par och sover direkt?
<Kurdistan> :P sure
<Putte> Jag dödar musjäveln snart.
<Putte> Kurdistan: Tack för dom där till terminalen förresten. Nu var det ordnat.
<Kurdistan> Putte, installera synapse
<Kurdistan> så slipper du musen
<Kurdistan> aktivera nu synapse så den startar från vid boot
<nikihr> hahahaha
<Kurdistan> sedan kan du bestämma vilken kommando du ska få igång den
<Kurdistan> du kommer älska synapse
<Kurdistan> blir din bästa vän
<Kurdistan> :)
 * nikihr *off*
<Putte> Musen är ju viktigaste av allt, då tangenbordet inte har så lång sladd.
<Kurdistan> Putte, då är synapse inget för dig.
<maxjezy> Putte: vad är det för problem med musen?
<Putte> maxjezy: Den är sönder. :)
<Kurdistan> det är snabbtangent som du sedan skriver något ord för öppna program
<Putte> Jag blir förbannade på den där blåa rutan som berättar vad jag har för skärm.
<Kurdistan> Putte, blåa rutan?
<maxjezy> Putte: uppe i hörnet rutan?
<Kurdistan> kör du fortfarande windows? :P
<Putte> Uppe i hörnet rutan ja!
<Putte> Hur visste du?
<maxjezy> har du fler skärmar?
<Putte> Den är till vänster. Över huvudmenyn och krysset.
<Putte> Nej, bara en.
<Putte> Den är dessutom över flikarna i läsaren, så det är jättejobbigt att den är där. Den uppkom när jag skulle testa byta upplösning.
<Kurdistan> Putte, byt tillbaks upplösningen var innan
<Kurdistan> eller så kan du tvinga ubuntu köra med högre upplösning
<Kurdistan> då får du dock leka med xorg.conf
<Putte> Kurdistan: Jag har gjort det. Rutan finns i alla upplösningar nu.
<Kurdistan> Putte, så du har fått rätt upplösning nu?
<Putte> Kurdistan: Japp.
<Kurdistan> Putte, kan du ta en skärmdump
<maxjezyLAP> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25910
<maxjezyLAP> ser det ut så?
<Putte> Precis sådär som maxjezy länkade.
<Putte> Fast det står ju något annat.
<maxjezy> Putte: har du programmet öppet för skärminställningar?
<Putte> Haha
<maxjezy> i något annat skrivbord?
<Putte> maxjezy: :D
<maxjezy> stäng det isf.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://imgur.com/CJagM
<Putte> Nu är jag värd ett ägg i huvudet.
<Putte> Tack!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: nu så
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) cool effekt va.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tryck på ctrl+f8
<Kurdistan> om du gillar köra flera skrivbord/virtuella
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: effekten vill inte
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, töntigt. det fungerar här utan problem.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad har du för grafikkort?
<Kurdistan> kolla så du kör opengl och inte xrender
<maxjezy> alla andra effekter vill
<maxjezy> men inte den
<maxjezy> hur ska det se ut?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://imgur.com/Kg2F4
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, när du förminskar märker du
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag ska visa hur det ser ut.
<Kurdistan> kommer upp på dropboxen snart
<Putte> maxjezy: Visst fasiken håller du på med det där 3d-prgrammet?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, om du vill "avsluta/döda" en process, tryck på ctrl+alt+esc
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25912
<maxjezy> så ser det ut för mig
<maxjezy> Putte: jovisst.
<Putte> maxjezy: Kan man se dina mästerverk någonstans?
<maxjezy> Putte: http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<maxjezy> inte så mycket att kika men
<maxjezy> det är ju betydligt roligare med nya datorn
<maxjezy> och nya renderaren
<maxjezy> Putte: http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> där är lite mer videogrejer
<maxjezy> testrenderingar bara men
<Putte> Bilden med tv-spelen var rolig. :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ser bra ut.
<Putte> roligt program det där alltså.
<maxjezy> shit va snabbt min mobil laddade klart, koppla precis in den tycker jag
<maxjezy> ah, ibland kan man ha skoj med det :)
<maxjezy> bara så frustrerande när man glömmer spara projekt och sen buggar något och man startar om och allt är borta
<maxjezy> jag är expert på att inte spara
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: jag har ju gtx550TI
<Putte> maxjezy: Gud vad drygt. Jag hade tröttnat efter ett tag.
<Putte> Hade aldrig orkat börja om på det nya om jag kommit på att jag glömt spara.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: nu funkar det
<maxjezy> hade för lite millisekunder
<maxjezy> Putte: därför jag intebörjar om
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://db.tt/kDK97B94
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> nu funkar det iaf
<maxjezy> alladin
<maxjezy> om man har touchscreen och gnider mot panelen kanske den åker upp som anden i lampan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :).
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: vilket program använde du för att spela in med?
<Kurdistan> recordmydesktop
<Kurdistan> men finns kazam
<Kurdistan> samt andra
<Kurdistan> välj den som du gillar mest
<maxjezy> funderar på att göra lite tutorials någon gång så kan vara bra att ha ett installerat
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är lätt.
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> bara köra direkt i terminalen utan gui
<maxjezy> smidigt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp det går också
<maxjezy> spelar den in ljud med?
<maxjezy> de interna ljuden typ
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp genom lite pill
<maxjezy> sweet
<maxjezy> Putte: du började väl lite med 3D en stund?
<maxjezy> men sen träffa du en tjej som gav dig massage och sluta med 3D
<maxjezy> ryktet gick iaf så
<Putte> maxjezy: Haha.
<Putte> Jag tittade på programmet iallafall och laddade nog tillochmed hem det.
<maxjezy> Putte: om du börjar igen ska du se att det hänt saker
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, finns även istanbul
<Kurdistan> :) så du har en del välja mellan
<Kurdistan> istanbul kanske passar dig bäst
<maxjezy> testar den här recordmydesktop först
<maxjezy> förr när jag körde dem så var problemet att de spelade in var 10:e frame bara
<maxjezy> vilket speedade upp videon ganska mycket
<maxjezy> vilket inte är så skoj
<maxjezy> för den som vill följa i lugn takt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, okej du har som sagt en hel del.
<Kurdistan> den jag länka och istanbul och säkert några till
<maxjezy> mm.
<Kurdistan> sedan utan gui från terminalen också direkt
<maxjezy> ska se om det blir bra nu
<maxjezy> btw, tar youtube ogv?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, om det inte gör så kan du ju enkelt konvertera
<maxjezy> jo iofs
<maxjezy> mplayer gör väl det?
<Kurdistan> jag använder winff
<Kurdistan> som är ffmpeg gui
<Kurdistan> devede finns
<Kurdistan> xvideoservicethief
<Kurdistan> handbrake
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> ffmpeg från terminalen finns :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P så du har mycket leka med.
<maxjezy> får hoppas att ogv funkar direkt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, latmask.
<maxjezy> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ctrl+m
<Kurdistan> för ta bort menyer från dolphin
<Kurdistan> eller lägga till
<Kurdistan> samma sak med andra som kmixer osv
<Kurdistan> smidigt om du vill ha menyer gömda
<Kurdistan> eller synliga :P
<maxjezy> nice
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du märkt dolphin animeringen?
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ9HOi3KJxE&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> funkar med ogv
<maxjezy> Kurdistan: nope
<Kurdistan> fasiken vad snyggt det ser ut
<maxjezy> ogv är ju bra kvalitet iaf
<Kurdistan> :P maxjezy kde-rules
<Kurdistan> vill du spela med musik?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag förklarar det här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=54794
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, förstora dolphin och förminska
<Kurdistan> så märker du animeringen
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> snyggt
<Kurdistan> snyggt faktiskt. att den ändrar sig efter hur stort man har dolphin.
<maxjezy> KDE har jobbat hårt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp. dom är inte lika lata som Philip5 :).
<maxjezy> brb
<Kurdistan> Philip5, din latis vad gör du?
<Putte> Vad rekommenderar ni för torrentklient?
<maxjezy> jag gillar deluge
<maxjezy> påminner mest om utorrent tycker jag
<maxjezy> som jag gillar i windows
<Kurdistan> Putte, transmission är bra
<Kurdistan> Putte, även deluge är bra.
<Kurdistan> finns en hel del.
<Kurdistan> azureus
<Putte> Kurdistan: Deluge har jag nog använt förr, men det gick alltid åt helvete.
<Putte> Men jag testar nog det igen.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du du kan köra två progam jämnsides om du vill ha kontroll över båda.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://imgur.com/nFHiF
<maxjezy> hur tilar du de så?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, dra dom mot var sin sida
<maxjezy> ah, som i windows :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag har ingen aning om vad windows hittar på
<maxjezy> det här är nog rekord för mig att sitta i linux sen ja skaffa nya datorn
<maxjezy> mycket roligare med KDE
<maxjezy> slippa unity osv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du har precis värmt upp. :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, sedan har kde hel del klass program
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Gokväll igen
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Var är fotbollskanalen vi startade?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, vi har ingen riktigt registrerad
<DrGrov> In dit nu omedelbums, fotbollssnack skall initiera den ny veckan
<DrGrov> Ja men vi skapar en nyyyyy
<DrGrov> NU! :)
<DrGrov> Putte: Transmission
<Kurdistan> #sportnörd.se
<DrGrov> Nää
<DrGrov> #ubuntu-se-is-the-fotboll ?
<Kurdistan> ja vi går in
<DrGrov> Nej då, vi tar din
<DrGrov> Kan ju inte, illegal channel name :D
<Kurdistan> haha verkar sp
<DrGrov> Samma som idag, #ubuntu-se-futbulz
<Kurdistan> #sportnörd-se
<Kurdistan> #sportnerd-se
<Kurdistan> så den fungera
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Vad har du för favoritlag i fotboll?
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> milan?
<maxjezy> juventu
<maxjezy> zlatan?
<Putte> Juventus är det rätta, då får du stanna för honom.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, återvänd till kanalen. :P
<maxjezy> haha
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Kom bara tillbaka till kanalen, hamnade att statuera ett exempel endast
<maxjezy> nej jag klarar mig gött utan spört!
<maxjezy> hockey är nice
<maxjezy> men ingen hockey nu inte
<maxjezy> all sport man kan halka och slå huvet i isen är bra
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Jag hamnade tyvärr att avlägsna dig från #sportnerd-se p.ga. din fientlighet mot sport
<maxjezy> DrGrov: det är lugnt
<maxjezy> jag tror jag bara skulle bidra med dålig sportenergi
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Nej då, kom in. Vi har en ledig plats för en reko kille som inte bryr sig i sport, en slags underhållare på annat plan.
<DrGrov> Typ psykolog för att hjälpa till i svåra depressiva sportögonblick
<maxjezy> x_link: glöm förfan inte dansen idag!
<DrGrov> Jag dansar!
 * DrGrov tar av sig kläderna och gör helikoptern och dansar 00:00 dansen :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gå in. du blir op. vi delar op :P på löpande band.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<maxjezy> Philip5: ge x_link berömmelse nu
<maxjezy> annars börjar slarvet snart igen
 * DrGrov tar och kramar om x_link och frågar om vi skall dansa helikoptern tillsammans
<DrGrov> Lite gayish men WTF, det är bra. Kamratskap i dess originella form.
<maxjezy> DrGrov: du är grovy!
<maxjezy> fan, nu kommer den riktiga hungern
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) DrGrov lovat att inte slänga dig eller banna dig mer.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Kom tillbaka till #sportnerd-se nu. Du får komma tillbaka. Jag skall bättra på mig
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Vad menar du? Grovy?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Äsch, lugnt. Jag är lite upp i varv nu
<DrGrov> x_link: NÃ¥? Blir det helikopterdansen eller inte?
<x_link> maxjezy: Hehe
<x_link> DrGrov: Nja, tveksamt =)
<Kurdistan> x_link, kom över. :P
<x_link> Kom över? Var då?
<DrGrov> x_link: Nämen din lilla rackare, du ler ju t.om. Ta stjärten till #sportnerd-se och kör igång
<x_link> Men jag är ju ingen sportnörd =)
<x_link> Gillar att kolla vissa fotbollsmatcher och lite sådant, men inte mycket mer.
<DrGrov> x_link: Ja men kom in, du har välsignelsen
<x_link> Tack =)
<x_link> god natt!
<DrGrov> x_link: Du försvann direkt ? Sov gott, roligt att du piggar upp med 00:00 dansen :)
<maxjezy> haha
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag lider med dig.
<maxjezy> avundsjuka
<maxjezy> bara för att jag kan mer om fotboll så får jag lida för det
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-28
<Peyam> realubot: sup?
<realubot> Peyam: Kollar på Pilgrimen på svtplay.
<Peyam> meh
<realubot> Peyam: Du då?
<Peyam> gör en uppgift som jag fastnat på i en vecka
<realubot> Nä, Pilgrimen är för kass.
<Peyam> hej
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Coffe> tjo Barre
<m3th4n0l> Tjena
<m3th4n0l> Har ett litet dilemma med en SATA 2.5" disk
<m3th4n0l> som plötsligt slutat att dyka upp i min filemanager / går ej mounta fdisk -l visar ingen output på den etc
<m3th4n0l> så någonting är obviously fucked up på den
<m3th4n0l> så min fråga är, kan jag återställa data från den även trots att något verkar hänt att jag inte kan se disken ens ?
<veryape> m3th4n0l: hittar bios  disken öht?
<m3th4n0l> grejjen är den att jag har inte kommit så långt, (från början var det en Iomega) external hard drive med separat strömförsörjning från väggen
<m3th4n0l> men jag har nu skruvat loss den i tron om att genom en adapter kunna se disken / försöka mounta filsystemet
<m3th4n0l> men ska prova den i en random PC här för att se om BIOS kan hitta den ö.h.t
<m3th4n0l> OM den inte kan det är jag körd då ?
<veryape> mja, inte nödvändigtvis, om du har en likadan disk kan du ju testa att swappa över kontrollerkortet till disken som det är fel på
<veryape> men det blir svårare
<m3th4n0l> har tyvärr ingen likadan
<veryape> googla runt lite, om du får någon kontakt med den i bios skulle jag kolla smarttols (smartmontools) tror jag det heter i ubuntu
<veryape> och läsa lite guider om dd om du inte redan är van att använda dd
<Barre> Coffe:  lägut?
<Coffe> Barre:  jorå det är nog rätt bra
<Coffe> själv ?
<Barre> trött, jobbat hela helgen. jag han bara koda 2-3timmar på mitt hobbyprojekt.
<Coffe> Barre:  stackare
<delhage> morrn
<m3th4n0l> veryape, provat nu
<m3th4n0l> tyvärr hittar ej bios disken ö.h.t
<m3th4n0l> :(
<m3th4n0l> unknown device ger den
<hexabit> Barre: Vad är det för hobbyprojekt du pysslar med? :)
<m3th4n0l> finns de ngt man kan göra ö.h.t för att rädda infon på den disken ?
<veryape> m3th4n0l: vad har du för budget? ^^
<veryape> det finns ju komersiella företag som är djävulskt bra på att få fram data från trasiga diskar (tex diskarna i irak som de hade hällt lim i osv för att destruera innan amerikanarna kom över dem)
<hexabit> m3th4n0l: Om den snurrar så går det att rädda infon från den med "gratis verktyg"
<hexabit> m3th4n0l: Jag har hitils inte stött på en disk som jag ej lyckats rädda ännu. :)
<m3th4n0l> Ja den snurrar
<m3th4n0l> dock kan jag ej mounta filsystemet
<m3th4n0l> varken bios eller något OS "hittar disken"
<m3th4n0l> men motorn i disken snurrar
<m3th4n0l> hexabit, får man fråga vad det heter måtro?
<m3th4n0l> verktyget
<hexabit> m3th4n0l: Då kommer det att ordna sig, Vänta så ska jag kolla vad dom heter..
<m3th4n0l> är bara så orolig
<m3th4n0l> när varken datorn eller BIOS detekterar disken
<m3th4n0l> men jag hör på den att motorn snurrar o s
<m3th4n0l> så
<veryape> jag är också intresserad av vilket tool det är
<veryape> jag känner bara till safecopy och dd / ddrescue
<hexabit> m3th4n0l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1579799/
<m3th4n0l> hexabit, vilken av dem tkr du är bäst då ?
<hexabit> m3th4n0l: Badcopy brukar lyckas fördet mesta tycker jag. :)
<hexabit> Jag brukar plocka ur diskarna och koppla dom till en USB-adapter om den inte dyker upp i BIOS.
<m3th4n0l> har redan gjort
<m3th4n0l> dyker ändå inte upp.
<m3th4n0l> från början var det en extern disk trodde först usb kabeln pajjat prova byta den funkar ej... skruvat loss kabinetten och tagit ut disken.. och matat in en usb adapter.. hittas ej
<m3th4n0l> stoppat in direkt i datorn via sata kabel.. hittas ändå ej varken i bios eller OS nivå
<m3th4n0l> den snurrar fint motorn men något knas är de då den inte detekteras någonstans
<hexabit> Ok men testa att köra några av programmen så kommer dem nog att hitta disken.
<einand> m3th4n0l: kan vara kontrollerkortet som är paj då
<m3th4n0l> mycket möjligt
<m3th4n0l> jag hör att motorn spinner o så iaf
<m3th4n0l> vilket är bra
<m3th4n0l> normalt när en disk börjar pajja brukar man höra ett "tickande ljud"
<m3th4n0l> tick tick
<hexabit> Jag har en liten bebis här som vill sova nu, men jag är strax tbx. :)
<m3th4n0l> hexabit, http://h33t.com/torrent/4103588/getdata-recover-my-files-5-1-0-1824-patch-hfm
<m3th4n0l> provar den nu
<Coffe> ping delhage
<delhage> Coffe: pong
<Coffe> delhage:  har en RH fråga .. känns som det är din mark , har clonat en maskin ..  bästa/rekommenderade sättet att byta maskines ssh id ?
<delhage> Coffe: ta bort /etc/ssh/*key* från klonen
<delhage> så genereras nya då du startar om sshd
<Coffe> delhage: ok, autogenereras direkt eller vid omstart ?
<delhage> ^
<hexabit> m3th4n0l: Jag messade dig :)
<Coffe> delhage:  ahh missade.. men  startade precis om den .. inga nya
<hexabit> einand: Skulle du sälja dina Raspberrys? :)
<einand> hexabit: vet inte, är bara 256MB versionen, så tror inte det är värt besväret
<einand> är inte värt nått idag
<Coffe> einand:  jag kan vara intresserad då de jag behöver dom till när jag blir klar klarar sig bra med 256 minne
<hexabit> einand: Jag är sugen om du får lust att sälja dem.
<hexabit> Hehehe typiskt Coffe hann före :)
<einand> en ny kostar ju 360 spänn på ELFA,
<einand> då är det 512MB
<einand> samt min är begagnad, så kan typ ta max 100 spänn för den, känns inte värt att anstränga sig då
<Coffe> då kan man lika bra spara den å anv till dns server.
<hexabit> einand: Ja iofs det har du rätt i. Kan vara kul att spara för framtiden också :)
<einand> hade den som webserver ett tag, men så fick jag filsystem krash, och orka inte leka med den längre
<Coffe> delhage:  nu har jag inga keys där
<Coffe> varken efter restart  av ssh eller reboot av server... din lurifax :P
<hexabit> Jag skulle vilja klustra 10st.
<hexabit> SÃ¥g en som hade gjort en "superdator" av 64st
<einand> den fungerar ju väldigt bra som HTCP så om man orkar pilla igång DLNA på den kanske den kan spela upp film från nasen
<hexabit> Blir inte coolare än så skulle jag tro ;)
<einand> hexabit: räknas det verkligen som superdator av bara 64st?
<Coffe> einand: rasbmx funkar kanon
<hexabit> einand: Dom säger det :)
<hexabit> Ska kolla om jag hittar länken
<einand> jag skulle nog vilja ha specialgjorde RPI enbart för att knäcka lösenord. men typ samma processorer som sitter i grafikkort
<hexabit> >Här är en bild iafall: http://regmedia.co.uk/2012/09/12/supercomputer_raspberry_pi_2.jpg
<hexabit> Här är "huvudlänken": http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi
<einand> inte illa på bara 32watt
<einand> nu tänkte jag fel
<einand> menar 320 watt
<delhage> Coffe: service sshd restart
<hexabit> einand: Man blir ju lite sugen.. Lego OCH raspberry's. Vad mer kan man begära? :d
<hexabit> :d
<einand> hexabit: robot armar
<Coffe> delhage:  testat det :)  är en rhel 5.8 btw
<hexabit> einand: Hehehe ja det skulle var det isåfall :)
<delhage> Coffe: då är det nåt fel på den om inga nya nycklar genereras
<einand> hexabit: rpi har ju en massa gio portar
<delhage> Coffe: då lär inte sshd starta öht
 * einand har typ 10 arduinos hemma
<Coffe> de startar så fint å jag kan logga in .. vet inte om de här kör med någon special ssh .. måste kolla
<hexabit> einand: Ja jag skulle villja skaffa en sådan där "gertboard" eller vad den nu heter.
<delhage> Coffe: då har du nycklar i /etc/ssh
<delhage> Coffe: och 5.8 är gammal per definition
<delhage> yum update
<hexabit> arduino==trevligt och hexabit vill ha.
<larsemil> morrn!
<larsemil> delhage: hupp!
<delhage> hepp
<einand> hexabit: http://dx.com/s/arduino
<hexabit> Ska till Nacka Forum strax och där har dom Kjell o Company. (Kanske blir en arduino) :)
<Coffe> delhage:  ja i ssh och där jag tog bort dom. Vi jobbar på att nå an
<einand> visserligen rövdyr http://dx.com/p/arduino-compatible-freaduino-adk-main-board-module-145595 men man kan leka med usb porten på anrdoid enheter med den
<delhage> du pratar i gåtor
 * delhage drar till gymmet
<hexabit> einand: Vilken ska man köpa som n00b på Arduino?
<einand> hexabit: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/mikrokontroller/arduino/arduino-uno-rev3-p87860
<einand> hexabit: det är den "Klassiska" arduinon
<Coffe> delhage:  give it hell
<hexabit> einand: Ok då köper jag den idag. Ska ändå lämna tbx en nätkort som inte passade i min burk  :)
<hexabit> Fan vad kul det ska bli!!! :)
<einand> hexabit: fast du
<hexabit> einand: Då får du bli min mentor om jag skulle behöva lite tipps
<einand> :)
<einand> hexabit: köp lite lysdioder och mostånd, kanske en motor med
<hexabit> einand: Ok det skall jag göra. Men finns det libbar för att koda i C? eller måste man pilla med C++?
<einand> c++ är fult kompatibel med c
<einand> dock tror jag att arduino enbart är c (om jag inte minns fel)
<einand> fast är en lite egen version av det
<hexabit> einand: Ok men det låter ju underbart! :D Kanske kan man koppla den till gio på Raspberryn också?
 * hexabit är n00b på experimentkort
<einand> hexabit: ja, men ta det väldigt försiktit, för du kan bränna båda enheterna
<hexabit> einand: OK ska försöka :)
<einand> hexabit: du bor inte i nära göteborg va
<hexabit> einand: Nej jag är ifrån sthlm (Nacka)
<einand> ok, synd
<hexabit> einand: Vad tänkte du på?
<einand> såg att kjell tog 15kr/dioden
<hexabit> einand: Aha ok
<einand> nä, hade du bott i närheten hade du kunnat få någon dusin mostånd och lysdioder
<einand> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/optokomponenter/led-normalintensiva/lysdioder-50-st-motst-20-st-p89293
<einand> där har dom ett pack av dom (fula) dioderna, men räcker för att lära sig iaf
<hexabit> einand: Ok skall köpas direkt!! :D
<hexabit> einand: Jag sticker till Kjell nu. Tack för all hjälp!! Jag skriver sen när jag är tbx. :)
 * hexabit Hoppar iväg glatt som ett litet barn för att köpa leksaker på Kjell
<einand> hexabit: glöm inte micro usb, om du inte har det
<einand> eller mini usb är det menar jag
<einand> tror jag
<einand> eller om det var USB-B
<einand> glömt
<einand> hexabit: kolla iaf, så du får rätt kabel
<einand> har för mig det är den "största" typen på den
<nighter> Ska man med airduino till är det inte bara få lampor och grejer lysa och slockna :P Kommer inte på något bra anvädningsområde.
<nighter> får väll också springa in på kjell i nackaforum och köpa :P
<einand> nighter: du kan göra mycket mer än så ;)
<einand> nighter: använda som kontroller enhet i något radiostyrt fordon
<einand> eller energi prioritering i en bil/husvagn/båt
<Barre> hexabit: hemautomatiseringsprogram
<einand> bygga en egen väderstation
<nighter> väderstation kanske vore coolt i för sig.
<einand> en diskmaskin såg jag någon gjort
<nighter> åfan.
<einand> bygga ett ocilioscop
<nighter> kanske får köpa en sån och börja lära mig då.
<einand> finns igentligen inga jätte begräsningar
<einand> finnjus nu numera Androdino (eller vad den heter)
<einand> en Arduino med arm cpu som kör android
<nighter> coolt.
<einand> Dr Alban, Uno Svenningsson och andra artister flögs till Johannesburg och spelade på en arena som rymde 25 000. Det kom tre betalande: två svenska turister och en (1) sydafrikan.
<einand> Kanske dagt för dom att förstå att dom är gårdagens artister ;)
<nighter> haha seröst.
<nighter> läste du det nånstans?
<einand> DN tror jag, slängt sidan nu
<nighter> oki.
<einand> http://www.expressen.se/kronikorer/lars-lindstrom/searching-for-sugar-man-holl-pa-att-do-som-filmprojekt-redan-fran-start/
<einand> när jag sökte på exakt den meningen kom sidan upp
<einand> Den ökände arrangören ­Magnus Eriksson med en lång rad ­konkurser bakom sig - som UD obegripligt nog anlitat - sa i en kommentar att "en är bättre än ingen alls".
<Flygisoft> haha
<einand> FI går ut och dementerar alla lögner mobiltelefonsoperatörerna kommer med http://www.fi.se/upload/43_Utredningar/40_Skrivelser/2013/sms-biljett_FragorSvar_130117v7.pdf
<Barre> Ja... feministiskt initiativ är ett teknikfientligt parti ;P
<einand> nä feministiskt initiativ förkortar sig som F!
<einand> FI är finans inspektionen
<Coffe> delhage:  init.d fungerade inte för generera nya , men service gjorde..  men har ialf keys nu .. tack
<Barre> einand: och jag var helt allvarlig i min kommentar =)
<Diffen> Tjenare, tänkte försöka mig på att peta in en kvm-virtualhost på en maskin hemma för lite test. Är det någon som har någon go guide hur man går tillväga och tips på något gött gränssnitt att använda sig av för att få en lätthanterad virtuell host.
<arcsky> vad e skillnanden pa apt och aptitude ?
<einand> arcsky: idag, nästan inget
<einand> arcsky: aptiude skall väl hantera dependens lite bättre
<einand> fast är inte säker på det längre
<HakanS> arcsky: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptitude_(software) / http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<arcsky> oke
<hexabit_M> einand: Dom är slut i alla butiker enligt dom på Kjell.
<hexabit_M> kan dom finnas på tmag?
<hexabit_M> eller clas.o
<einand> hexabit_M: ingen aning
<einand> hexabit_M: Arduino Mega 2560 Rev3
<einand> hexabit_M: den är lite dyrare, men är också den "största" modellen
<einand> lite overkill som expriment
<einand> men är inte fel
<hexabit_M> einand: Det är ok, för sambon säger att jag får köpa den dyraren varianten om jag vill. :)
<einand> kör på den då
<einand> finns inte inne heller, dock
<einand> hexabit_M: Arduino Nano 3.0
<einand> hexabit_M: den finns inne, fungerar likadant som UNO, fast lite anorlunda kontakter
<hexabit_M> Jo han sa att dom hade den inne. (nano) men då ingår ej breadboard etc
<einand> nä
<einand> precis
<hexabit_M> Me vill ha breadboard :)
<einand> köp ett löst i stället, ger ändå mer flexibilitet
<einand> Kopplingsplatta, lödfri 640 förbindelsepunkter
<hexabit_M> ska gå dit nu. strax tbx :)
<einand> tex en sådan
<einand> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/elektroniklab/kopplingsplatta-1680-hal-p36253
<ispookan> einand: Hur gick det med din ipad?
<einand> ispookan: har inte vi snackats efter den blev stulen?
<ispookan> Nope
<einand> ok, tja, iaf den kom tillbaka
<einand> tjuven hade stängt av alla spårtjänster m.m. men ändå ångrat sig och la den i brevlådan någon vecka senare
<einand> samt spelat på den
<einand> och surfat in på sin bank
<ispookan> einand: Skönt, själv fick jag inbrott en vecka innan jul, så blev av med macen systemkameran appletv och ps3.. Så väntar på lite pengar nu...
<einand> ok
<einand> ispookan: jobbigt
<ispookan> Men hade idioten skadat den?
<einand> ispookan: tja, en repa, men inget alvarligt
<ispookan> Ok, trisst endå, trisst att någon annan har nyttjat din privata grej..
<einand> mest glad över att den kom hem
<ispookan> Jag hade ju en massa foton som jag hade backupat på extern disk som de tog med så... Måste fixa nån moln grej i framtiden..
<einand> jo, är ju det
<ispookan> Mjo det är ju bra, så jag hoppas jag får ut mellan 15 18k för mitt..
<einand> nya grejer?
<ispookan> Kameran och ps3 var inte så gammalt macen var nått år..
<einand> är väl 10% avskrivning per år
<ispookan> Min nya mac kommer jag att kryptera fall i fall..
<einand> fast då fungerar inte spårfunktionerna ;)
<ispookan> Finns inte till mac mini
<ispookan> Verkar bara vara macbooks..
<einand> ok
<ispookan> O ipad/iphone
<ispookan> Så ska invenstera i ett larm/övervakning med..
<einand> skall dra hem, ses
<ispookan> Ha det..
<hexabit_M> einand: Det sket sig för dom hade läst fel dom har inga modeller på lager just nu. Jag får lugna mig några veckor. :)
<Dynamit> Tja
<Dynamit> Undrar när musiken ska börja gå över ifrån 2.0/2.1(Stereoljud) till Surround ljud för allt fler har ju surround andläggningar hemma och de som inte har de har ofta enheter som mixtrar ihop surround ljudet till stereoljud
<Dynamit> ljudmixtring nedåt går ju bra hur lätt som helst men få rejäl surround upplevelse när förstärkaren eller något måste splittra 2.0/2.1(stereoljud) till 5.1+(surroundljud) så blir det inte alltid rätt signaler som skickas till rätt högtalare. Om vi inte snackar surround andläggningarna för typ 40-70 tusen :- först då kan man börja räkna med att det splittar ljudet som det ska ifrån 2.0/2.1 till 5.1+
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Varför vill du lyssna på musik i surround?
<Dynamit> för att det ger ju en helt annan känsla än vad stereoljud ger
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Surround är till för effekter, alldeles för dåliga högtalare bakom.
<bamsefar> Sen så är musik alltid framifrån, tänk konsert.
<Nafallo> bamsefar: ...
<Nafallo> bamsefar: ska fc00::/7 fortfarande bli filtrerad eller inte?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: alla sidor jag hittar sager olika saker :-P
<Nafallo> sipcalc sager unassigned :-P
<bamsefar> Får du in prefix därifrån från någon?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: vet inte annu. satter upp en martians list :-)
<Nafallo> det var unique site local, men inte sedan 2005...
<Nafallo> ser ut som den kanske ar IETF reserverad nu for tiden.
<Nafallo> jag lutar mot att /inte/ lista den.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Kolla på route-views?
<Nafallo> jag tankte mer kolla vad DU gor ;-)
<bamsefar> Mja
<bamsefar> Jag filtrerar inte.
<Nafallo> O_O
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Det där prefixet altså.
<Nafallo> ah :-)
 * Nafallo tanker inte filtrera det heller :-)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Vad kör du för platform?
<bamsefar> Hur övervakar du ipv6 bgp-sessioner?
<realubot> "
<realubot> Drygt fyra år efter den i hela världen uppmärksammade rättegången får dokumentären om The Pirate Bay sin premiär på Berlins filmfestival. DN:s Fredrik Söderling ringde upp filmens upphovsman, Simon Klose.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/alla-ar-bjudna-pa-piratpremiaren
 * realubot twittrar.
<realubot> einand: Hälsat på vargen i dag då?
<realubot> "
<realubot> USA:s försvarshögkvarter Pentagon ska femfaldiga sin cybersäkerhetsarmé. En av styrkornas uppdrag blir att utföra egna attacker.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/pentagon-satsar-pa-cybersakerhet
<hexabit> einand: Alla Arduino's var slut tom på centrallagret. Jag får min om ca 2veckor.
<hexabit> nighter: Bodde du också i Nacka?
<nighter> Jobbar på ett kontor i Nackastrand så brukar käka lunch i nackaforum, tar typ 5 min att gå dit.
<nighter> kan man shoppa lite samtidigt :)
<hexabit> nighter: Härligt! :)
<K350> Öppnar jag zenity --progress inne i en loop så startar den en ny zenity box för varje tur i loopen. Lägger jag dne efter loopen så kan den inte läsa en variabel innifrån loopen. Lösning?
<Barre> K350: du får köra en PIPE till zenity med --progress från de processer/aktiviteter då vill köra
<Barre> K350: exempel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582270/
<Barre> K350: byt ut de sleep som jag har i exemplet till de program/aktiviteter du vill köra
<Barre> och vill man göra en microsoft-liknande progressbar så är det bara att hoppa mellan 10% klar till 75% klar för att sen gå ner till 5% klar och sen upp till 80% kvar med en sleep i 4 minuter för att sedan rammla ner till 20% klar
<Barre> K350: du försvann... men nu är du tbx.. och för att få in en loop så slänger du bara in den, ett exempel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582371/
<Barre> inte världens snyggaste kod, men det förklarar ialla fall tanken med det
<Loofy> Hur gör man för att byta spegel för aptitude? (tänker på  SoftwareCenter -> Sources -> Download from)
<Loofy> ...
<Loofy> från kommandoraden.
<Nafallo> Loofy: man redigerar /etc/apt/sources{,.d/*.list}
<Loofy> ahh fasen.. va dum jag är :D
<Loofy> just det.
<Loofy> hmm
<Loofy> alltså ett par dagar sedan så hade jag problem med min nuvarande mirror.
<Loofy> och bytte således via guit.
<Loofy> det jag funderade på... varför finns det ingen "Alternative" att göra fall back mot om den primära inte svarar?
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> ska fläkten ta in luft i dator
<Peyam> eller ut?
<andol> Peyam: Både och, då det man vill åstadkomma är cirkulation.
<Peyam> vänta
<Peyam> jag  kör så
<Peyam> 2 in
<Peyam> 1 ut
<Peyam> låter det bra
<Peyam> ?
<Peyam> front och side , in och back out
<Peyam> jag ligger på 54 på ubuntu
<Peyam> det e så konstigt
<x_link> Peyam: Brukar oftast vara att man har 2 fläkar framme och en bak, så låer bra.
<x_link> låter
<Peyam> tror ej jag har plats framme
<Peyam> men jag har en vid sidan
<Peyam> det e så att lådan sitter på fel ställe
<Peyam> den e omringad av massor andra saker jag har hemma
<x_link> Okej, det duger säkerligen. Bara det är lite cirkulation i chassiet så är det bra.
<Peyam> ja tkr 55 är för mkt när jag ens gör ngt med dator
<Peyam> okej. det ska ja göra
<Peyam> köpte två fläktar för 240
<x_link> Men visst, mest optimala är väl att ha så att det blåser in luft framifrån och blåser ut bakifrån. Då tar den "fräscha" luften och kyler ner alla komponenter.
<x_link> Peyam: Vad är det som är 55C?
<Peyam> temperaturen
<x_link> Jo, men vilken hårdvara?
<x_link> Processorn, grafikkoret, hårddiskarna, moderkortet?
<Peyam> Physical id 0:  +52.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 0:         +50.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 1:         +52.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 2:         +49.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> Core 3:         +50.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +98.0°C)
<Peyam> processir
<Peyam> o
<x_link> Okej, vad är det för processor du har? Är det originalkylaren på?
<Peyam> ja ! i5a
<Peyam> intel
<Peyam> Intel® Core™ i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz × 4
<Peyam> jämförrt med datorer jag sett är den snabb! men jag skulle vilja ha en snabbare
<Peyam> [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
<Peyam> graphickort
<x_link> Okej, kan du bland annat ha att göra med att du kanske inte har jättebra luftflöde i chassit. Sen brukar originalkylare inte vara världens bästa kanske heller.
<Peyam> har processor egna fläktar? eller duger det med sånt jag köpt?
<Peyam> Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No
<Peyam> VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No
<Peyam> VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No
<Peyam> AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No
<Peyam> AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No
<Peyam> AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No
<Peyam> AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No
<Peyam> AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No
<Peyam> AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No
<Peyam> Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!
<Peyam>     (driver `coretemp')
<Peyam> Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No
<Peyam> VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No
<Peyam> VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No
<Peyam> graphickortet har inge sensor
<Peyam> eller?
<Peyam1> dc
<x_link> Peyam: Processorn har en kylare ja, alla datorer har en processorkkylare. Antingen som kyls med luft eller vatten (oftast).
<x_link> Nu ska jag iväg en sväng, hej så länge.
<Peyam> hej
<Dynamit> Hej
<Peyam> Hej
<havokoc> Jag skulle behöve lite hjälp. Skulle installera Ubuntu 12.04, men den ville inte hitta/ladda upp grafik kortet, så den stannade i loading screen för installationen(den med prickarna).
<havokoc> Hur fixar man detta?
<Peyam> vad har du för graphic kort
<Peyam> AMD antar ja
<Peyam> havokoc:  om du inte svarar snabbt så går jag
<havokoc> oh
<havokoc> yus, amd
<havokoc> radeon hd 6670
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> Har du försökt ladda ner filen igen?
<havokoc> yep
<Peyam> har du tagit bort den gamla?
<Peyam> eller du hade inge installerad?
<havokoc> hade inget installerat
<havokoc> Har windows 8 atm
<Peyam> okej!
<Peyam> det kanske e dumt
<Peyam> men kör sudo -s innan allt
<Peyam> och kör allt med rooot igen
<Dynamit> då kan du ju lika gärna använda sudo -i
<havokoc> I vadå?
<Dynamit> så loggar man in som root
<Peyam> öppna en terminal och skriv sudo -i
<havokoc> Installationen startar ju inte äns :I
<Peyam> öppna en ny terminal sa ja och skriv sudo -i
<havokoc> *ens
<Dynamit> gör som Peyam säger bara
<havokoc> Kan ju inte öppna en terminal eftersom jag inte har ubuntu än
<Peyam> vad försöker du göra då?
<Dynamit> hahaahaha hur fn tror du då vi ska lösa problemet
<havokoc> Jag försöker installera ubuntu
<Peyam> du kan inte installera amd drivrutin från liv CD
<Peyam> e
<Peyam> det går inte i Fedora heller och jag tror ej  det går i ubuntu
<Dynamit> det går inte i Ubuntu
<Peyam> du måste först installera ubuntu och logga in där
<Dynamit> man måste ha installerat innan man kan
<Peyam> Dynamit: ja tack!
<Dynamit> och då måste man natrutligt vis ha laddat ifrån hårddisken
<Dynamit> Live CD = "installerar OS på ram-minnet"
<Peyam> Rätt som fan
<Dynamit> vilket innebär att allting nollas så fort man startar om eller ram-minnerna förlorar ström
<Peyam> det stämmer också som in i helvetet
<havokoc> Saken är den att när den försöker laddar installationen så stannar den vid prickarna
<Peyam> havokoc: har du ubuntu installeat?
<havokoc> Nej
<Peyam> men du måste installera ubuntu först
<Dynamit> har du kontrollerat att skivan eller usb-minnet är 100% rätt
<Dynamit> tror installationen inte vill starta för han Peyam
<Peyam> ubuntu installationen?
<Peyam> jag förstår inte vad han menar
<havokoc> Det är det jag försöker installera, men den stannar bara upp vid prickarna på installationen av ubuntu
<Peyam> jahaaa
<Peyam> nu fattar jag
<Peyam> havokoc: har du en ny dator med Eufi?
<Peyam> eller bios?
<Peyam> Dynamit: kör ubuntu 12.04 med secure boot?
<Peyam> havokoc: det kan va så att din CD eller Usb är inte riktigt riktig! om du har usb försök igen och om det kan läsas med usb3 så använd den porten för o skriva in allt i det! Det är ngt fel på din usb eller skiva
<Dynamit> vet faktist inte men han borde kolla så skicvan är 100% frisk
<Dynamit> finns ju kontrollera skivan funktion vid start
<Peyam> ja det finns i menyn vid första starten ja !
<Peyam> hatar när folk e sega
<Peyam> nu ska jag fortsätta göra min skituppgift
<hexabit> Peyam: Vad är det för en uppgift?
<Peyam> Finite element
<Peyam> gör jag i maple
<Peyam> fan nu har coop stängt
<Peyam> kan ngn Maple här
<realubot> Du gör kanalen Peyam.
<Peyam> realubot: alltid
<Peyam> menar du att jag knullar kanalen?
<Peyam> jag förstår inte den meningen realubot
<jocke> hej är det någon här?
<Peyam> jag
<Peyam> spixx: vf logga in o ut så många ggr
<realubot> Peyam: Det är du som håller liv i kanalen. Utan dig ingen aktivitet, typ.
<Peyam> jag förstår
<Peyam> va görs?
<Peyam> realubot: beställde två fläktar till datorn
<atomax> hexabit: Hey hexman, can you join us in the other crypt?
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> I don't let him
<hexabit> atomax: sure :)
<hexabit> Peyam: hehehe
<Peyam> hexabit: e du medlem i ngn underground klubb eller?
<hexabit> Peyam: Är du uppe sent idag med?
<Peyam> omöjligt o sova
<Peyam> vänt på dygnet
<hexabit> Peyam: Samma här
<Peyam> jag har viktiga lektioner imorn
<hexabit> Usch då :)
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> men jag ska plugga istället för o ligga i sängen o hoppas på somna
<Peyam> för d kmr inte hända ändå
<hexabit> Ok, hoppas att det går bra imorgon då :)
<hexabit> Hadet bra så länge, ska försöka sova också
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> Ha d
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-29
<Peyam> går ej o sova
<Peyam> realubot: där?
<lag^> Han är alltid här.
<Peyam> jag hoppas det
<Peyam1> hät igen
<Peyam> hej hund
<Hund> Peyam: God kväll
<Peyam> Läget?
<Hund> Det är bara bara. Själv då?
<Peyam> Jodå. can't complain
<Hund> :)
<andol> Morgenns
<Barre>  morrn morrn
<bamsefar> Morgon!
<delhage> morrn
<K350> Barre: tack för hjälpen med zenity igår!:-)
<K350> bash/regexp - Hur tar jag bort allt efter mellanrum (whitespace) i en sträng?
<arand_> 's/[\t ]*//g'   ?
<andol> K350: Givet att du använder "rätt" regexp så kan du även refera till godtycklig whitespace med \s.
<andol> arand_: Fast det där hugger väl själva whitespacet, och inte det därefter?
<arand_> oh, laste fel
<larsemil> morrn
<K350> arand_: Ah, den tog bort whitespace allright. Fast jag vill också t abort allt efter whitespace
<K350> andol: Jag har ingen aning om jag anväder rätt regexp. Är i nybörjarstadiet med regexp :-)
<Barre> K350: fick du till det?
<K350> Barre: ja, med zenity. Det var enklare än vad jag trodde. Jag krånglade . som vanligt - till det i onödan.
<andol> K350: Tja, i de flesta fall använder man den regexp-motor som kommer med det språket man ändå har valt. Menade mer att olika regexp-motor beter sig lite olika, och att jag inte tror att alla har stöd för förenklingen \s.
<andol> I övrigt så är det förstås Perls hanterar utav regexp som är är Rätt :-)
<K350> Barrehur för jag med regexp bort allt efter filstorleks informationen i ett du .b fil kommando. Du .-b fil.txt | sed 's/vadå//' ?
<K350> andol: haha..well, jag skriver, nåja försöker i alla fall, ett bash script så jag ska väl hålla mig til något annat än perl då :-)
<andol> K350: Nu säger jag dock inte nödvändigtvis att Perl är rätt språk att skripta i, men det kan defintivt sin regexp-hantering.
<Barre> jasg skulle använda awk och bara printa första kolumnen : du -b fil.txt | awk '{ print $1 }'
<Barre> K350: ^^
<andol> Istället för att parsa du så skulle jag använda stat.
<K350> Barre: du läser mian tankar. Jag kikade precis på awk. Fast på någn substr grej...
<andol> NÃ¥got i stil med: stat --format="%s" filnamn
<K350> Barre: phew. Då är det problemet avbockat. ÖVER till nästa - på en lång lista lol
<K350> andol: Ah, den var snygg.
<K350> andol: Barre mitt nästa regexp problem är dock rena mardrömmen. Svår ävne för er är jag säker på. Men först lite käk :-)
<Barre> andol: såklart =)   alla sätt är bra, utom de dåliga. och en del är bättre än de andra. Tänkte inte på stat jag =)
<hplc> provade ubuntu på min laptop, men 12.10 och inte 12.04, varför finns ikonen "Amazon" i listen?
<Barre> förmodligen för att canonical har ett avtal med amazon och får betalt för att den skall vara där (min gissning)
<hplc> ooookey...och hur plockar man väck den?, som svänsk handlar man inte mycket där ändå
 * K350 förbannar sig själv för att slarv amed att skriva kommentarer i file rmed MASSOR med kod!
<andol> hplc: Högerklicka, välj "Lås upp från..."
<hplc> andol, tack :)
<Barre> hplc: och om du vill avinstallera den så gör du det från "Ubuntu software center"
<hplc> Barre, nja för tillfället är jag nöjd med att det är borta från listen, och dessutom om jag får råd kanske jag söker online där för böcker
<hplc> lämnade in ny ansökan till försäkringskassan förra veckan, får se om det går igenom på försök 2
<hplc> det tar "bara" 4 månader per prövning
<hplc> ska testa lite mer grundligt, men det verkar faktiskt som om ljud, bild och wifi fungerar out-of-the-box på min HP DV6 laptop
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha en "screensaver" på datorn, kör kubuntu + lubuntu
<maxjezy> har stängt av det jag hittar men endå så stängs skärmen av efter 15 minuter typ
<maxjezy> värdelöst skitoperativsystem alltså
<maxjezy> förstår hur man kan välja linux om man är fattig men annars äre svårt att förstå hur någon frivilligt skänker sin tid åt det här
<maxjezy> ett operativsystem som inte går att manipulera eller stänga av skärmsläckare, och som dessutom hoppar igång fastän film eller skärmen används
<maxjezy> FAN, vakna  verkligen inte på rätt sida.
<Barre> är det någon som tvingar dig att använda skiten då maxjezy? jag föreslår att du avinstallerar skiten och byter kanal att kräkas i
<larsemil> alternativt går in på strömsparinställningar och ändrar så den inte stänger av skärmen av sig själv
<larsemil> jag kan lägga en tjuga till en windows8 åt dig om du blir gladare då
<maxjezy> om jag får  en windows licens så slipper ni nog se mig gnälla allt för ofta.
<maxjezy> larsemil, de va faktiskt inte så lätt att hitta åt strömsparinställningar, trodde inte kubuntu hade några ett tag
<larsemil> maxjezy: http://windows.microsoft.com/sv-SE/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_WOL_DIS_Meet_FPP_Null
<maxjezy> larsemil, det där är bara uppgradering, vad det nu innebär.
<larsemil> maxjezy: aja. jag ska jobba vidare. I mitt KDE som är underbart. kram på er
<maxjezy> ah, ja vakna bara på fel sida, men ja ska verkligen försöka fixa detta så inte det går ut över andra
<maxjezy> kjamiz
<hplc> en skum grej är att jag vid uppstarten bara ser en svart skärm, det händer ingenting, oavsett hur länge jag väntar, först när jag trycker ESC så vaknar skärmen och ber om lösen till den krypterade hårddisken
<hplc> är detta en finess eller en bug?
<hplc> kan ju lika gärna vara en del av tanken bakom säkerheten som ett programmeringsfel, som slut-användare kan man inte veta vilket
<andol> hplc: Låter mig som en bugg, även om jag är osäker på i vilken omfattningen buggen ligger i Ubuntu vs. i skärmen.
<realubot> hplc: Säg till skärmen att skärpa sig.
<hplc> mm det är i uppstarts-skedet
<hplc> och antagligen har valet att "kryptera min hemmapp" betydelse
<hplc> så måste vara nåt grundläggande, fast det är bara ESC knappen som väcker den till liv
<hplc> en annan olustig grej är vid varje nyinstallation så sätter jag in gufw, och då menar gufw att brandväggen i sig är disabled
<hplc> är det bara ett syftningsfel så får dom rätta till texten, som det ser ut nu verkar brandväggen vara ett default avstängt tillbehör :s
<K350> har gjort:  siz_log=$(mktemp /tmp/siz.XXXXXXXXXX) ska man inte kunna läsa den som "siz_log utna ngt extra till?
<hplc> K350, jag är osäker men när jag gör en SWAP med mkswan så avslutar jag alltid med SWAPON
<hplc> hmm mkswap* ska de va
<hplc> fast kanske inte är samma som swap?
<K350> hplc: nja, vet inget om mkswap.
<hplc> K350, i min förvirring tänkte jag helt fel
<hplc> K350, blandade ihop saker och ting, är mer förvirrad än vanligt idag
<hplc> såna här dagar som man kan lägga besticken i kylskåpet och smörgåsen i diskmaskinen, utan att reagera
 * andol är mer lagd åt hållet att blanda ihop kylen och skafferiet :)
<hplc> så var det dags igen ja......
<hplc> skulle bära ut smutsdisken i köket, men gick nästan in på wc med disken
 * hplc tar lugnande och lägger sig igen
<maxjezy> panelerna i buntu har en förmåga att crasha hela tiden
<larsemil> jag kör mina dygnet runt och de krashar aldrig. i kubuntu
<realubot> maxjezy: Så går det när man är för snål för att betala för ett operativsystem med stabilt GUI.
<Dynamit> baa jag blir mer tokig en vad jag redan är
<jezy_> ingen som har en win7-8 licens att sälja?
<Dynamit> hahahaha varför inte installera SLIC license för så har du problemet löst
<jezy_> var det svar på min fråga?
<Dynamit> mer eller mindre
<Dynamit> dessutom så har ju Microsoft egna licens nyklar till salu där men vist de kostar ja
<jezy_> jag vill inte hålla på och fuska
<Dynamit> Du slic licenser säljer till och med Microsoft självas
<Dynamit> så vadå fusk
<jezy_> jag har inte kollat upp det, bara nämnde att jag inte vill fuska så ja inte får en torrentlänk eller nått
<jezy_> vill gärna ha en dvd med windows och serialkey
<Dynamit> Vad snackar du om när blev Slic licsenser olagliga
<Dynamit> då ska var ända OEM tillverkare radera SLIC licensen ur sina Bios på engång
<jezy_> nej, du förstod mig inte rätt.
<andol> Dynamit: Gissningsvis har jezy_ ingen aning om vad en Slic-licens är för något
<jezy_> precis
<andol> (Vilket i och för sig jag inte heller har.)
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS#SLIC
<jezy_> aja, äre någon som ser detta och är intresserad av att sälja loss lite windows till mig så skriv PM
<Dynamit> Så kan folk sluta anta att saker är hacking på engång
<Dynamit> och ta reda på saker först
<Barre> maxjezy (a.k.a jezy_ ): varför är du inte i microsoftkalanelrna, varför envisas du om att trolla här?
<Dynamit> dessutom är inte hacking olagligt så länge jag gör det i utbildningssyfte eller för att få saker att agera som man vill så länge man inte gör det för att knäcka ett skydd utan att ha rätten till det(oftast brukar man hänvisa till att man äger nyckeln till programmet) men då måste man som sagt äga just den nyckeln också
<jezy_> Barre, sluta säga att jag trollar, du verkar inte förstå innebörden av ordet
<jezy_> av vissa anledningar vill jag helt enkelt dualboota, acceptera det bara
<Barre> jezy_: du hoppar in här titt som tätt och kräks på ubuntu och hyllar MS. Ingen direkt fråga eller behov av hjälp. Jag uppfattar det som du enbart vill skapa reaktioner och debatt utan något som helst utveklande syfte.   '
<maxjezy> Barre,  det är en bild du fått av mig som är helt missvisande, sluta spy galla på mig innan du vet vem jag är
<maxjezy> 99% av det jag skrivit här är inte galla!
<maxjezy> klart som fan att jag kan kräkas på ubuntu och MS, jag frågar ofta om hjälp men får sällan svar, ger ofta svar och ibland rekommenderar jag vissa användare att gå över till windows då de antagligen kommer ha ett helvete med linux.
<maxjezy> vissa program kräver helt enkelt att jag kör linux, andra windows.
<Dynamit> hahaha vad tror du Wine finns för
<maxjezy> sen att ja tycker både windows och linux och mac är bedrövliga att ha o göra med, jaa..
<maxjezy> wine, gör jobbet 1 gång av 10.
<maxjezy> wine kan ju knappast ersätta windows i en produktions pipeline
<Dynamit> Du är man dator nörd / hacker så kan man fan få wine att funka perfekt
<Dynamit> men vist man får jobba för det
<Barre> maxjezy: jag grundar min uppfattning om dig på vad jag ser när jag är inne på kanalen, kan hända att du är extremt trevlig, on-topic och hjälpsam när jag inte är här. Men att påstå att du är utan skuld i min uppfattning om dig är absurt
<Barre> HeMan: hade du hittan något bra xPL library för python?
<maxjezy> Barre, du är den enda som kommer med sån kritik iaf, så jag vågar påstå att det är du som är problematiken i detta.
<andol> maxjezy: Kan väl i och för sig inte säga att jag är helt oförstående till den bild Barre har fått utav dig.
<maxjezy> andol, är inte du op här?
<maxjezy> eller var?
<andol> maxjezy: var
 * Barre är
<maxjezy> ah, jo ja förstår att du retat dig lite på mig
<maxjezy> minns att du bannade mig julafton 2 år sedan
<maxjezy> det är ju knappast mitt fel att kanalen förlorat 30 användare på ca 1 år
 * Barre scrollar uppåt för att se om någon verkligen påstår att det är maxjezys fel att kanalen förlorat användare
<Barre> nej.. ser inte det
<maxjezy> hur får man bort denna "wallet" i kde
<HakanS> maxjezy: Menar du plånboken?
<maxjezy> jo, den vill att jag ska trycka i lösenord typ
<maxjezy> jag föredrar att inte ha saker på automatik
<maxjezy> jag tog bort kwalletd
<maxjezy> men det hjälpte icke
<maxjezy> nej, kwalletmanager tog ja bort
<maxjezy> kwalletd antar jag är processen
<Unk1> Tja. Någon som kan svara på varför den inte gillar syntaxen nedanför, det är något som inte stämmer, den Promptar mig på följande:
<Unk1> mysql -u root -p cacti --database=cacti --execute'SELECT 'hostname', 'description' FROM 'host' -X > file.txt
<Unk1> Försöker exportera två fält i en databas column.
<HakanS> maxjezy: Har du provat att avaktivera plånbokssystemet?
<maxjezy> nepp, finner inget sånt, men vill helst bli av med det helt
<HakanS> maxjezy: Du kan göra det i Systeminställningar > Kontoinformation
<Barre> Unk1: först så anger du databasen två gånger (cacti --database=cacti), sen så har du lite för många '' i din execute. Sen för brukar jag skriva switcharna först och avsluta med execute commandot, så jag flyttar på xml exporten (-X) till början.
<Barre> Unk1: mysql -X -u root -p cacti --execute 'SELECT hostname, description FROM host' > file.txt
<Barre> fats rättstavat description
<Barre> de e inte lätt att vara dyslektiker =)
<andol> Barre: Själv har jag mest utgått från att du är Stockholmare :P
<Barre> andol: två fel blir inte ett rätt :)
<andol> HeMan, Barre: Jag har ingen aning om de andra talarna, men Leif Nixon är bra - http://www.knowit.se/Event/Stockholm/Knowit-Secure-Experience/
<hume> hej.... jag har nåt slags problem med visudo - ska jag göra nåt mer efter att ha redigerat filen för att ändringar ska funka?
<Barre> andol: spännande ämnen, är dessvärre upptagen den dagen annars hade jag nog försökt att vara med
<Barre> hume: det skall räcka med att ändra m.h..a visudo och spara filen
<Unk1> Barre: tack, ska testa.
<andol> hume: Du kan alltid verifiera med en sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<hume> ok... då är det inte där felet är. Jag försöker få backuppc att funka, får fel "Tar exited with error 512" - nån som vet vad error 512 är? det enda jag kan finna är att det är fel på permissions men om användaren här finns i visudo med NO PASSWD för /bin/tar, så bör det väl inte vara det....?
<Barre> hume: startar du backuppc med sudo då?
<hume> startar som demon, användaren som kör tar åt backuppc är användaren backuppc...
<hume> Barre,  är du bra på backuppc?
 * Barre har aldrig använt backupc men tycker det verkar konstigt att man måste pilla med sudoers
<bamsefar> hume: Kör backuppc tar med sudo då?
<bamsefar> Jag tror inte.
<bamsefar> backuppc-användaren ska ju äga din storage-dir.
<hume> eh.... vänta.... här är det fel som loggen visar
<hume> felet: /bin/tar: ./magnus/.gvfs: Cannot stat: Permission denied
<hume> kommandot som körs: /usr/bin/env LC_ALL=C sudo /bin/tar -c -v -f - -C /home --totals --exclude=./tmp --exclude=./proc .
<hume> backuppc kör tar med sudo, och finns i sudoers
<hume> och backuppc äger storage-dir, hela /var/lib/backuppc ägs av backuppc
<hume> men vad är .gvfs?
<bamsefar> Oklart, vem äger den filen?
<bamsefar> hume: Om backuppc äger katalogen behöver du inte köra med sudo.
<hume> bamsefar, backuppc behöver köra som sudo för att backa upp /etc. backuppc äger bara /var/lib/backuppc
<hume> ~$ ls -la | grep gvfs
<hume> dr-x------  2 magnus magnus        0 jan 19 17:02 .gvfs
<hume> magnus, det är jag det
<Unk1> Barre: jag fick prompting på ditt förslag. :X
<hume> så det är en katalog, jag kan gå in i den som min användare magnus, men inte lista innehållet som root
<hume> ~/.gvfs$ sudo ls -l
<hume> ls: kan inte öppna katalog .: Åtkomst nekas
<hume> är inte det lite mystiskt?
<hplc> har själv försökt få backup att fungera, men det vill sig inte för min del heller
<hume> har kört det i flera år utan problem men nu strular det på min nya server....:(
<hplc> jag hittar inte backuppc i repo, är det nåt man köper?
<hume> nej, det finns där, fritt och öppet
<hplc> aha ja där ja
<hplc> mm "on Linux or Unix clients rsync or tar (over ssh/rsh/nfs) can be used
<hume> hplc, jag kör med tar på localhost och rsync på alla andra linux-klienter
<hume> ska man tro på att man kan deleta denhär .gvfs? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073288&page=2
<Barre> Unk1: det hade du fått på ditt förslag också (om det hade fungerat) =)
<Barre> Unk1: om du vill ange lösenordet för root-andänvaden i mysql så får du skriva ut det i klartext direkt efter -p
<Barre> Unk1: mysql -X -u root -pMittJätteSvåraLösen cacti --execute 'SELECT hostname, description FROM host' > file.txt
<Barre> Unk1: observera att det inte är något mellanslag mellan -p och ditt lösenord
<hume> bamsefar, nån idé om den här .gvfs? och varför kan jag inte accessa den med sudo?
<Unk1> Barre: tack, ska kolla vidare.
<Unk1> Det kan vara jag som gett fel info också.
<Peyam> supppppppppppppppppppppp biatches?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> alla ni sover
<hume> ja, jag sover
<Peyam> realubot: addar dig på min lista
<Peyam> hume: gud kmr straffa dej
<Peyam> riktlinjer
<Peyam> psss
<Peyam> ingen e här ändå
<hplc> näe det har vart så ett bra tag nu
<andol> hume: ~/.gvfs är ett virtuell system som skrivbordsmiljön gnome använder för diverse monteringar. Det är lite speciellt. Även ifall du har ett vanligt rootskall (sudo -i) så kommer du inte åt /home/foo/.gvfs/ rakt av.
<Peyam> hplc: det e gay
<hume> andol, märker det. så hur kan jag hantera det då, om jag ska köra backup med tar eller rsync på hemkatalogen?
<andol> hume: Nu har jag iofs aldrig använt backuppc, men funkar det att lägga in en exclude-regel?
<hplc> Peyam, jaa de e ultra-homo :D
<hume> andol, försöker...so far no success...:(
<andol> hume: Fullösning är ju att låta backuppc göra en "sudo umount /home/foo/.gvfs" innan körning, men är osäker på ifall ~/.gvfs åter automonters vid ev. behov. Notera förövrigt att jag säger fullösning. Det borde finnas en mer rätt metod.
<hume> andol, det står lite saker i ubuntuforum som antyder att den här placeringen ~/.gvfs, inte är aktuell längre - vet du nåt om det? att det här skulle vara en rest
<andol> hume: Ingen aning tyvärr.
<maxjezy> är det någon mer som testat minitube här?
<maxjezy> upplever programmet som tokbuggigt, går segt att ladda in, går ej manövrera i programmet medans video spelar/laddar och massa annat
<andol> hume: Ser dock att jag på min 12.10 istället har en /run/user/andreas/gvfs/, så ligger nog något i en eventuell flytt.
<hume> andol, undrar varför min exclude inte funkar. Felet rapporteras så här: /bin/tar: ./magnus/.gvfs: Cannot stat: Permission denied. och min exclude är '/home/magnus/.gvfs'. Har du den minsta idé varför felet rapporteras som ./magnus och inte /home/magnus?
<andol> hume: finns det en -C /home någonstans i den tar som backuppc kör?
<hume> yes
<andol> hume: I sådant fall vill du hellre göra en exclude på 'magnus/.gvfs'
<hume> borde min exclude vara ./magnus/.gvfs istället då?
<hume> ok
<hume> :)
<andol> hume: -C /home innebär att tar gör en chdir till /home, och att sökvägar sålunda är relativa därifrån.
<hume> då testar vi det
<hume> wooow
<hume> :)
<hume> nu gick det.....tackar!!!!
<hume> eller...nä
<hume> det var för snabbt. jag körde på etc....och det funkade
<andol> Kan vara så att tar gör en stat *innan* den gör sin exclude, och att det sålunda blir som det blir, rent gissningsvis.
<hume> wow....det verkade funka...:)
<andol> gött mos
<hume> mega-tack, andol!!!
<andol> bitte
 * andol är väldigt mycket för att folk säkerhetskopierar ordentligt :-)
<hume> vad kör du själv för backupprogram?
<andol> hume: Använder i huvudsak http://www.tarsnap.com/ privat. Vad gäller jobbdatorn kör jag dock med duplicity.
<hume> hrm...tarsnap verkar ju intressant
<hume> fast jag kan inte ha online - har data som inte kan ligga på andras servrar
<hume> tack igen, ska gå och käka nu
<maxjezy> sån data har jag också, supersecret stuff.
<Peyam> nu e kanalen i liv igen
<maxjezy> minitube verkar vara ett virus
<maxjezy> när jag stängt ner det så är det fortfarande igång i sysmonitor
<maxjezy> men syns inte på skärmen
<andol> maxjezy: Behöver inte nödvändigtvis vara superhemlig data, utan det kan helt enkelt vara data som "tillhör" någon annan, varpå man helt plötsligt har betydligt mer att förhålla sig till.
<maxjezy> slukar 200mb ram och lite cpu med.
<maxjezy> andol, ja, en sån data anser jag ganska hemlig :)
<einand> själv kör jag rsync
<maxjezy> jag gör mina backuppar manuellt via filhanterare
<maxjezy> hur gör jag för att döda minitube totalt i terminalen
<maxjezy> får väl starta om
<Peyam> andol: vad e det som e speciellt med tarsnap?
<hplc> undrar hur försäkringskassan gör? dels måste det vara helt öppet och enkelt för dom som jobbar, samtidigt får det på inga villkors vis kunna brytas in i eller nån annan läcka
<andol> Peyam: Rätt trevligt med en backup-tjänst som fixar både krypteringar och deduplicaring lokalt - http://www.tarsnap.com/design.html
<hplc> sen ska kopiösa mängder backupas
<andol> Peyam: Även rätt förtroendeingivande att tjänsten drivs utan en herre som tidigare varit Security Officer för FreeBSD.
<Peyam> andol: men vf just det? finns ju många andra
<Peyam> andol: jaha. det e nice
<andol> Peyam: Sen är det heller inte helt fel att den har ett interface precis som tar, vilket är trevligt när man ska skripta sina backuper.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW9ccRM-RvA
<hplc> undrar var FK säkerhetskopierar? måste väl va nåt bergrum?
<einand> säkerhetskopierar bergrum är det inte data dombör kopiera?
<hplc> nja men förvaring av kopiorna då?
<hplc> knappast nåt som får försvinna bara för att kontor brinner ner
<andol> hplc: Tja, har iofs ingen aning vart FK säkerhetskopierar. Däremot så tror jag inte nödvändigtvis att det är något vanliga anställda behöver oroa sig för. Gissningsvis (förhoppningsvis) så sitter de inte med data på lokala arbetsstationer utan snarare på nätverksutdelningar, webbaserade system, och att det sålunda är dessa centrala resusers som sagda IT-avdelning har lämplig säkerhetskopiering på.
<Peyam> Kurdisk +18 plz PM
<Peyam> Kurdisk tjej +18 pm plz
<einand> andol:  inte webasserade system tyvär, dom lirar asdåliga klienter
<einand> andol: dock kör dom ingen data lokalt nä
<hplc> dom bytade ut sitt gamla 70 tals system för några år sen
<Peyam> om man luktar svett överallt, är det dags att duscha?
<hplc> var en medianyhet
<einand> jo, men fortfarande windows klienter, iaf i höstas
<hplc> Peyam, nah lastbilschaufförer, lantbrukare och liknande behöver inte dofta liljekonvalj i tjänsten
<andol> hplc: Sen behöver de ju inte nödvändigtvis vara så att man säkerhetskopierar till något superspeciellt ställde såsom ett bergrum, utan att det lösningen bygger på att man har datan kopierade till flera lokaliteter.
<hplc> andol, ja jo redundans är ju iofs en säkerhetslösning
<hplc> måste ju inte vara en enskild hardcore military-grade lösning
<einand> dom gör sin backup offline iaf, för websidan går er varje natt
<einand> hatar att ha infulensan
<hplc> einand, mm men det är väl kanske för att dom måste "frysa" systemet under tiden eller nåt?
 * hplc ger Peyam en flaska rakvatten
<hplc> einand, glömt antivirus? :p
<einand> hplc: är nog så
<Barre> jaha andol, nu har jag kört Unity nån vecka, jag trodde att första intrycket skulle vara mycket mer frustrerande. Är inte överens med det ännu, men det har förmodligen med att jag inte lärt mig shortcuts eller hur VM fungerar... men det är ju inte bara skit =)
<andol> Barre: Ungefär så jag själv tyckte när jag gav Unity en ny chans i samband med Ubuntu 12.04. Trivs rätt bra med det nu, och tyckte nästan att Xfce kändes lite konstigt när jag behövde det på nytt ligen.
<Barre> andol: jag gillar hur Alan Cox svarade när en användare försökte "basha" Unity: Unity seems to be "mostly harmless" - not quite my choice of desktop but not aimed at me either﻿
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<einand> "Förankrar du bara hos ledningen men inte hos teknikerkåren kommer teknikerna att känna sig våldtagna av att du tar in externa människor"
<einand> idg är hårda med orden
<hplc> jag fattar inte vad den där alan cox menar, även om man hatar sport så hejar man väl på egna laget, att stå och utbua sina egna verkar korttänkt
<johanbr> apropå Unity, nån annan som har problem med att panelen direkt gömmer sig igen när man tar fram den?
<johanbr> gör det *väldigt* frustrerande att försöka starta program :)
<Peyam> nyduschad, vill ngn kramas?
<Barre> johanbr: är det launchern du menar?
<johanbr> Barre: ja, precis
<johanbr> den verkar ta auto-hide inställningen lite för bokstavligt ibland
<Barre> johanbr: =) testade precis auto-hide (inte gjort det tidigare). Förstår vad du menar, borde ligga kvar ett tag när man drar fram den. Personligen vad detta precis vad jag saknat dock, startar ialla fall applikationerna med super+<siffra>
<Sterk> hej gott fölk
<Peyam> Sterk:  hej
<johanbr> Barre: du ser alltså samma bugg? (dra pekaren så långt som möjligt till vänster och håll kvar den där - launchern dyker upp men försvinner omedelbart igen)
<johanbr> det är bara ibland som det händer för mig, har inte lyckats reproducera buggen till 100%
<Sterk> johanbr: vad för bugg?
<johanbr> Sterk: launchern i Unity försvinner så fort den dyker upp
<Sterk> johanbr: okej då :) passar jag tyvärr.
<Barre> johanbr: ja, jag upplever samma fenomen..
<Sterk> ögade igenom loggan och maxjezy frågor.
<Sterk> hur svårt är det för honom att mha systeminställning i kde fixa saker
<Sterk> ?
<Sterk> båda skrämsläckare
<Sterk> samt kde wallet
<Sterk> Han som är så pro-windows och behärskar det. hur svårt är det finna rätt systeminställningar i kde?
<Sterk> batteri-widgeten kan han fixa också för förhindra skärmsläckare
<Barre> johanbr: pillade lite med revel sensitivity, nu rullar det bättre för mig (om det verkligen är så, eller om det löst sig låter jag vara osagt)
<Barre> johanbr: nej.. du körde den "peek-a-boo" med mig igen
<Barre> s/du/nu/
<Peyam> realubot: sover du?
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> va ska jag laga för mat?
<Peyam> till luch och middag idag?
<Barre> korvstroganoff
<Sterk> Barre: variant av fantomen? :P
<Barre> Sterk: huh?
<Peyam> vet ej hur man fixar. har aldrig ätit
<Sterk> :) dvs istället för skriva svordomar
<Peyam> köpte en shycst lampa på lidl
<Barre> är inte säker på att jag förstår ?? :)
<Sterk> :) okej vi kan sätta punkt där.
<Peyam> Barre: Sterk menar att hellre qorzalqort än korvstrongaoff
<HakanS> Peyam: Du och realubot kanske kan börja twittra ihop? ;)
<Peyam> orkar ej med twitter
<Peyam> jag har en
<Peyam> PeyamM
<Peyam> Finns inga Kurdiska brudar här?
<HakanS> Peyam: Könet spelar ingen roll i kanalen.
<Peyam> hahah jag trodde ngn skule säga ngt om nationalitet
<Peyam> hahaha
<HakanS> Den spelar inte heller någon roll.
<Peyam> svenska tjejer gillar mig inte
<Peyam> annars är jag super nöjd med en blondin
<Peyam> och sen svenskar tkr att det e provocerande om man som utlänning e tsm med en svensk
<Peyam> tjej
<realubot> Peyam: Sover? Tss ...
<realubot> Sterk: Det var inte i går.
<realubot> Peyam: Addar på vilken lista då?
<Peyam> pidgin
<Sterk> realubot: :) sant. Allt väl?
<Peyam> realubot: görs?
<maxjezy> yo, någon online som pillar i musikprogram? samplers osv?
<Peyam> ngn som vill addas på min fb?
<Peyam> banshee gör ja
<Peyam> om det e d du mena
<Peyam> och vlc
<Peyam> bara de här två
<maxjezy> ah, tänkte mer på det kreativa planet
<maxjezy> använder program för att skapa musik
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> vad e problemet
<maxjezy> via datorn lixom, eventuellt med midi inputs osv
<Peyam> ja vad e problemet
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja ha hjälp med ett grundbeat
<Peyam> ja vad e problemet säger ja
<maxjezy> och gärna lite slinga av piano
<maxjezy> problemet finns inte
<Sterk> maxjezy: märkte på loggarna dina kde frågor.
<Peyam> vf tar du min tid då
<maxjezy> tänkte om någon hade tid och hjälpa mig med sånt
<Sterk> maxjezy: är det så svårt orientera rätt kdes egna systeminställningar?
<maxjezy> någon med musikaliskt intresse
<maxjezy> Sterk, ja, speciellt med lubuntu i grunden
<Peyam> maxjezy: söker du en mid fil som innehåller piano melody?
<maxjezy> man vet ju inte vad som är vad
<maxjezy> Peyam, och hiphop
<Peyam> hur långa ska de vara?
<maxjezy> men ja vill inte ha random melody eller beat
<maxjezy> därför vill jag ha kontakt med någon som har intresset
<Sterk> maxjezy: länge sedan jag körde lubuntu/lxde. minns ej hur jag gjorde, men det var ej svårt. så mycket minns jag.
<Peyam> definiera problemet för i helvete! säg bara vad du vill
<maxjezy> vet att det finns fler i kanalen som har det
<Peyam> blir fett irriterad
<maxjezy> Sterk, har ju kde också, men har löst de flesta problem nu
<maxjezy> utom buggar givetvis
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) kde rullar på som tåget här.
<maxjezy> Peyam, ja kan förstå dig.
<maxjezy> Sterk, ah, ja måste ha riktigt dålig hårdvara för kubuntu 12.12
<maxjezy> 10
<Peyam> kmr inte kubuntu med ubuntu?
<maxjezy> tog ut min frustration lite väl
<Peyam> jaha okej nu fatta ja
<Sterk> maxjezy: ingen aning jag har ej testat 12.10.
<maxjezy> Sterk, aha, ja kör den iaf. men ja är inte nöjd, linux har strulat, typ allt jag testat sen ja skaffade nya datorn
<Sterk> maxjezy: ny hårdvara om det har dålig stöd kan jag förstå.
<maxjezy> funkar betydligt bättre på tjejens netbook
<Sterk> maxjezy: har du hybrid kort?
<maxjezy> än min i7 16gb ram gtx550 nvidia dator
<Sterk> maxjezy: kan inte i huvudet vad för typ av nvidia drivrutiner det är.
<maxjezy> atom 1,6 1 gb ram inget grafikkort att tala om ens, men den känns mycket stabilare
<Sterk> samt för kort du har
<maxjezy> ah, ja har testat alla
<Sterk> maxjezy: har gammal burk, rullar på som tåget.
<maxjezy> det är typ som om det är operativsystemet som buggar
<Sterk> maxjezy: vad är det som buggar tex?
<maxjezy> jo, ja har en gammal burk jag med och den funkar bra
<maxjezy> Sterk, fryser ofta
<realubot> Peyam: "Jag tycker man ska hålla sig till det enkla när det gäller att klä sig. Och sticka ut med nåt mönster eller nån accessoar som en hatt eller smycken."
<maxjezy> paneler kraschar
<Sterk> maxjezy: hmm det där låter som dåliga drivrutiner.
<realubot> Sterk: Det är helt ok. Hur är det med dig då?
<maxjezy> sen känns allt galet segt
<maxjezy> i operativsystemsdelen
<Peyam> realubot: e du inne på tjej bloggar igen?
<Sterk> maxjezy: hur kraschar panelen? har ej skett mig.
<maxjezy> blender presterar bra
<realubot> Peyam: Pernilla Wahlgrens dotter tipsar.
<maxjezy> så grafikdrivisar med cuda drivers har jag
<Peyam> realubot: hon e gravid igen den där pernilla?
<maxjezy> Sterk, det kommer fram en ruta där det står att den kraschat
<maxjezy> varje boot får jag error på ritplattan
<realubot> Peyam: Ingen aning. Nu snackar vi dottern här och inte Nilla herself.
<Sterk> maxjezy: hmm Nvidia-cuda och drivrutiner vet jag ej hur väl det stöds i linux. dock :) bör google vara hjälpsam.
<maxjezy> Sterk, de säger ju sig ha stöd
<Peyam> realubot: gillade kissie när hon hade stura tuttar
<realubot> maxjezy: Ubuntu har ju ett nytt system för att rapportera krascher. Förr fick man inget meddelande. Det är inte säkert att det kraschar mer nu än innan bara det att du får meddelande om det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller märker du att något är knas?
<Sterk> maxjezy: jag har min laptop (stängde den igår) annars var den igång 10 dagar. när jag ej använde för studier och annat så hade jag det på suspend/hibernate. Ingen panelkrasch eller frysning. Så brukar det vara för mig.
<HakanS> Peyam: Sluta med det sexistiska snacket tack.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, mycket buggar som sagt
<realubot> Jaha.
<Peyam> HakanS: im doing smalltalk with realubot
<maxjezy> känns som repo innehåller massa program med fulkod
<Sterk> HakanS: :) blocka trollet.
<maxjezy> minitube stryper mitt system totalt
<realubot> Peyam: Sluta snacka sexistiskt och ta på dig en hatt och lite smycken.
<johanbr> Barre: ok, då är jag inte ensam om det iaf... tack!
<Peyam> Sterk: kalla mig inte troll! du känner mig inte
<Peyam> realubot: nää
<realubot> Peyam: Stick ut med ett mönster eller vrför inte en accessoar?
<maxjezy> Sterk, vet du hur jag avinstallerar KWallet?
<Peyam> Mina fläktar har kommit. har inte hämtat dem än
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha mina lösenord i plånbok
<maxjezy> makes no sense
<Sterk> maxjezy: behövs ej. du kan stänga av den.
<maxjezy> men kan jag ta bort den helt?
<maxjezy> vill ha ett optimerat system
<maxjezy> helt onödigt att ha saker man inte använder
<maxjezy> stänga av fick jag tips om tidigare, lyckades inte.
<Peyam> jag tkr Orca screenreador är irriterande. det skulle ja vilja ta bort helt
<Sterk> maxjezy: systeminställningar -> kontoinformation ->kde-plånboken
<maxjezy> antagligen för att jag inte ens aktiverat den
<hplc> mm fast då är det väl bättre att börja i andra änden och istället lägga till det du behöver?
<Peyam> ska dra. alla ignonerar
<Peyam> bye
<Peyam> kmr mitt i natten istället
<maxjezy> Sterk, vänta
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) det underlättar om man faktiskt tar tiden lära sig grunder i ett OS eller DE
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) undrar om du aldrig använde windows systeminställningar?
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=44549
<maxjezy> kolla den är du snäll, var ska jag trycka?
<maxjezy> ska fixa gröt, brb
<Sterk> du är ju fel ute
<Sterk> du har ju avinstallerat kwallet ser jag
<maxjezy> ja men endå dyker ju programmet upp hela tiden i webläsaren
<maxjezy> jag har avinstallerat kwalletmanager
<maxjezy> det där programmet ger mig huvudvärk
<Sterk> maxjezy: har du kvar kwallet-daemon kvar?
<Sterk> jag kör ej buntu så jag minns ej vad det kan heta där
<Sterk> maxjezy: dock hur svårt var det för dig avmarkera kde-plånbok om
<Sterk> några musklick men människan har förkärlek för försvåra för sig själv
<realubot> Sterk: Så du har börjat hänga här igen?
<Sterk> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/HO6DCYq.png
<maxjezy> Sterk, då installerar jag kwalletmanager igen
<realubot> Sterk: Trevligt att ha dig här igen.
<Sterk> maxjezy: http://i.imgur.com/sJ8kPdT.png
<Sterk> realubot: :) kommer in när jag kan, ork och lust.
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) gör du det slipper du kwallet som stör dig. brukar vara det första jag avmarkerar när jag installerar kde baserad dist.
<maxjezy> ah, helt sjuk grej
<Sterk> :) då jag själv använder laptopen och jag inte gör fuffens med burken så jag behöver inte all säkerhetsgrej.
<maxjezy> tycker kubuntu kan banta den biten
<maxjezy> ubuntu har ju inte det
<Sterk> maxjezy: kan hålla med dig ibland är kde alldeles för inställningsrik
<maxjezy> iaf ha det som standard avbockat
<HakanS> Plånboken ingår i KDE
<Sterk> kan för en som ej orienterar kanske vara lite svårt hitta
<maxjezy> en inte alls för datorkunnig människa ska inte behöva ödsla timmar åt såna grejer
<Sterk> :) dock går allt åt göra så "simpelt" som möjligt där allt med inställning ser som svordom så skönt med lite gammal skrivbordsparadigm
<HakanS> maxjezy: Ta upp det med utveclkarna
<maxjezy> varför kan man inte bara bocka ur den i rutan som kommer upp?
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) jag ödslar inget och jag tycker alla som bekantar sig med OS/DE åtminstone ska vara nyfiken och kolla på inställningsmöjligheter
<maxjezy> behövde inget lösenord för att avaktivera den funktionen, men ja behövde en halv dags research på irc för att hitta lösningen
<Sterk> maxjezy: mycket hade du kunnat lösa om du behärskar systeminställningar
<maxjezy> Sterk, för mig räcker det om ett os levererar stabila menyer, stabil klocka och stabilt blender
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) hur svårt var det för dig att veta att kontoinformation har med lösenordfrågor?
<maxjezy> jag letade givetvis efter kwallet i menyn - system
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) jag kört nu 7 månader med samma dist och ska slå på trä. varit grymt nöjd och för första ggr så har jag inte ens haft behov av byta eller testa annat.
<maxjezy> kände precis samma sak med windows på denna dator, gillar ju linux normalt men nu har det varit en pina med alla buggar och strul
<maxjezy> på netbooken funkar det as-bra
<maxjezy> ubuntu 10.04
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) jag har väl tur då. då allt är grymt stabil.
<maxjezy> ubuntu säger ju själva att de bara har stöd för 70 % av datorerna
<maxjezy> då kanske de räknar fulfixar och halvt stöd i dessa beräkningar
<maxjezy> ritplattan får error, vet inte var jag hittar den infon
<maxjezy> men antagligen funkar ritplattan
<maxjezy> ska testa
<maxjezy> japp, den funkar
<Sterk> har ej ritplatta så kan ej vara till hjälp
<maxjezy> då får jag en helt onödig error ruta varje uppstart
<maxjezy> det är väl vad man får leva med helt enkelt
<Sterk> maxjezy: buntu har någon idiotisk felmeddelande grej som egentligen man kan inaktivera
<Sterk> den klagar om allt
<Sterk> vet att folk på forumet klagat
<maxjezy> jasså
<Sterk> maxjezy: minns ej lösningen, men det finns på nätet :).
<maxjezy> if something is not broken, why complain about it
<maxjezy> hehe, i guess i just have to google it
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) håll dig till LTS. Andra ubuntu versioner är som trasig kondom.
<maxjezy> ah, i will get the latest LTS version and re-install the computer with that
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) eller kanske snarare en kondom man ej kan vara säker på. ibland fullträff och ibland hmm... no comment
<maxjezy> i'm running a testversion on wubi right now, might be a cause of the problem
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) jag kör ej buntu så jag kan ej veta hur långt LTS gått i sin stabilitet.
<maxjezy> well, accidents can be a link to a brighter future, with lots and lots of love.
<Sterk> maxjezy: haha kaksi satana perkele
<maxjezy> Sterk, what are u running instead?
<Sterk> maxjezy: Windows 8
<maxjezy> LOL, don't mess with me boy
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) Om du vet varför frågar du?
<maxjezy> i guess you rather whore than go windows, well, what distro are you running?
<Sterk> maxjezy: mageia
<maxjezy> ah, still there.
<HakanS> maxjezy: Varför börjar du skriva på engelska?
<maxjezy> how is the community at mageia?
<Sterk> maxjezy: toppen. till skillnad från ubuntu i sverige :). mindre tjafs och mer saker gjord.
<Sterk> maxjezy: i för sig kubuntu internationella community var också riktigt skön och även lubuntu
<Sterk> flesta buntu
<maxjezy> HakanS, sverige är ju tvåspråkigt på det sättet.
<Sterk> :) bara i sverige det är sandlåda
<HakanS> Sterk: Det är inget fel på det svenska locot. D som tjafsar är de som inte är medlemmar.
<HakanS> * De som tjafsar ...
<Sterk> HakanS: locot i sverige sover. därför känner jag ingen behov att hjälpa till längre som behov. kanske även också jag ej har samma tid som förr.
<maxjezy> HakanS, is English against the channel rules?
<HakanS> !svenska | maxjezy
<ubot2> maxjezy: This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in English, please visit #ubuntu.
<maxjezy> well, i just did not wont support, just chat with an old fellow man
<Sterk> maxjezy: haha krigshumör?
<maxjezy> i have watched a bunch of conversations in this chan in english
<HakanS> maxjezy: Möjligheten finns ju att ta det privat.
<maxjezy> i really feel that there is something other bugging you, why hook up on pity details that wont hurt anybody
<maxjezy> Sterk, not really, actually i feel calm and in a peace and love state of mode
<Sterk> maxjezy: pss du är :P oftast här och bara jävlas.
<HakanS> Sterk: Ja, det är inte så stor aktivitet i locot som jag skulle vilja.
<maxjezy> HakanS, vad är det locot gör och inte gör tillräckligt av
<Sterk> HakanS: varför? den känns som dött.
<Sterk> vad kan göras?
<Sterk> vad gör du som TS/TC åt saken?
<maxjezy> enligt din vilja, ska jag väl tillägga
<HakanS> Sterk: Supporten fungerar bra. Men det kan ju bli lite fler aktiva.
<maxjezy> vad är dess primära uppgifter
<Sterk> HakanS: supporten är en handfull människor som hjälper till och för ett tag sedan var jag den främsta.
<Sterk> HakanS: det är mer eller mindre samma personer som hjälper till.
<maxjezy> Sterk, äre gratisarbete?
<Sterk> Vad händer om dessa personer väljer att inte göra?
<HakanS> Sterk: Vi hade ett möte i höstas där vi fick igång lite idéer om aktiviteter. Men sedan hånde inget.
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) ja det är ju det.
<maxjezy> Sterk, antagligen därför inte skäppet flyter allt för bra
<maxjezy> sverige är ett litet land
<maxjezy> antagligen inte så stort och borde istället hänvisa till ett större forum
<Sterk> maxjezy: det finns mycket kunskap i Sverige, men det är många personliga dispyter.
<HakanS> Sterk: Vi har dragit igång lite samarbete med övriga nordiska länder.
<Sterk> maxjezy: tror dem seriösa har vänt blicken till internationella community tråkigt nog.
<maxjezy> Sterk, expertiskunskap ja, men basicnivå kanske man borde hänvisa till engelska eller tyska kanaler
<maxjezy> Sterk, det kanske är dåligt att ge sken av ett drivet supportcommunity om det inte funkar
<maxjezy> om du förstår vart jag vill komma
<maxjezy> jag har ju fått hjälp med det jag har sökt hjälp till
<Sterk> HakanS: låter bra och jag hoppas det ger resultat. för jag bryr mig om locot. även om jag inte alltid kör buntu. då jag tycker buntu oavsett vad jag anser främsta vägen för nya bekanta sig med linux dist.
<maxjezy> och även hjälpt
<HakanS> Meningen med lokala "communityn" är att få fler att hjälpa till i det stora ubuntu-communityt
<maxjezy> synd att inga "motivationspengar" skjuts till de som är aktiva
<maxjezy> lite möda-för-besväret borde man få
<maxjezy> HakanS, som i sin tu genererar vint till ledarna
<maxjezy> lite pyramidspel
<maxjezy> visst, tanken är fin och nobel.
<maxjezy> men hur ädel är grundideen
<Sterk> maxjezy: jag gör inte saker för få betald, då det är frivilligt. dock blir man sårad när saker inte går som man vill. om alla med kunnande vilket i sverige finns väldigt många av hjälper till med support och annat så hade det blivit grymt.
<maxjezy> Sterk, men visst hade det inte skadat med uppskattning?
<Sterk> dock nördarna petar hellre varandra i ögat eller anser sig vara för fin för hjälpa andra
<maxjezy> en linuxpingvin i bommull
<maxjezy> kaffekoppar
<maxjezy> 100 liter ubuntu cola
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) en tux är aldrig fel som present.
<maxjezy> precis
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) ubuntu verkar vilja ta sig in i smartphone branschen. hoppas det går bra. för den ser onekligen grym ut.
<Sterk> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<HakanS> Ubuntu är en filosofi.
<maxjezy> jo, jag har sett det.
<maxjezy> HakanS, jehovas med.
<Sterk> HakanS: görs inget inom kommande år är jag rädd locot kommer passivisera ännu mer.
<Sterk> kanske pga. folk använder smartphone och paddor i så stor utsträckning att desktop ej är lika stor behov
<maxjezy> HakanS, ingen kritik alls mot de som är aktiva varken i jehovas eller ubuntu.
<maxjezy> tycker bara de borde få lite lön för besväret
<Sterk> maxjezy: visst ser luren snygg ut? :)
<maxjezy> en simpel gåva är alltid något för att visa uppskattning
<maxjezy> Sterk, det var typ som en annan android eller iphone
<HakanS> Ubuntu är en filosofi med fokus på människors lojaliteter och relationer med varandra
<maxjezy> inget som imponerar på mig
<maxjezy> men de gör varken android eller iphone heller
<maxjezy> HakanS, lever inte många på ubuntu?
<maxjezy> tjänar ganska godt?
<Sterk> maxjezy: du imponeras av windows mobiler :P
<maxjezy> Sterk, nej
<maxjezy> jag gillar gamla mobiler
<maxjezy> nokia typ
<Sterk> maxjezy: ju då du måste stödja nokia :P
<maxjezy> sony ericsson
<Sterk> finne
<maxjezy> w950
<Sterk> maxjezy: gamla mobiler :) är bästa lurarna.
<maxjezy> ah, görtrött på sync-mobiler
<maxjezy> app markets och skit
<maxjezy> bajsar på hela hypen med smartphones
<maxjezy> smartphones connecting stupid people.
<HakanS> Sterk: Kan bli en intressant framtid för LoCot med Ubuntu-mobilen.
<maxjezy> HakanS, vi får hoppas på det
<maxjezy> vad hände med ubuntu tv?
<maxjezy> finns det?
<Sterk> HakanS: jag hoppas det. bara ubuntu får ordning på bitarna och så deras satsning går väl även på desktop.
<maxjezy> jag tycker ibland att många här är på gränsen till trakasserier mot mig, förtalar mig i ett dåligt sken personligen för saker jag kritiserat i system jag använder.
<Sterk> maxjezy: det var mycket skriverier men jag vet inte personligen hur långt man kommit.
<maxjezy> Sterk, antar det blir så med mobilen med, floppar ut i sanden..
<maxjezy> kanske några tusen användare per land
<Sterk> maxjezy: aldrig fel att kritisera, men du går oftast till överdrift.
<maxjezy> Sterk, ibland är saker allt för jobbiga
<maxjezy> jag har inte den där orken alla har med buggar och pillande
<maxjezy> finlira saker
<maxjezy> läsa på och försöka flera timmar för att få media server att funka
<maxjezy> men ja blir illa tvungen
<maxjezy> vill bara inte ha den bilden av mig i kanalen
<maxjezy> annars får jag byta nick
<maxjezy> jag trollar verkligen inte bara för att jag säger att ja tycker windows fungerar bättre på denna dator och beklagar mig över att det kostar så förbannat mycket.
<maxjezy> att bli förtalad av en op eller två väger tungt i trovärdigheten för mitt nickname
<Sterk> maxjezy: tyvärr är nog skadan :) redan rätt så stort. du kanske ska vara lite mindre på? brukar om jag stöter på bugg rapportera uppströms eller disten jag använder. ger utvecklarna chans ta titt än sitta klaga. dock är det väldigt sällan jag behöver så. ska ej klaga då :) jag trivs bra med disten jag kör.
<Sterk> maxjezy: om du tycker windows fungerar bättre så kör windows.
<Sterk> det är ju inte tvång köra linux baserad dist.
<Sterk> maxjezy: ne nu ska jag logga ut. ta hand om dig kaksi. :) tycker bra om dig hur knasig du än må vara.
<Sterk> ha det bra gott folk.
<HakanS> God natt Sterk
<hplc> en sak som jag saknar när man öppnar "ubuntu desktop guide" är att man inte ser hänvisning till betald support, ubuntu har ju utmärkt stöd för bankID
<hplc> fast komerssiell support brukar vara för tung för att medelsvensson ska köpa ett års support rakt av
<hplc> hade det funnits så man kan köpa den specifika lösningen till ett fast pris där supporten "tar över" datorn, fjärr. Det hade nog lockat fler
<hplc> jag kanske vill få igång den eller den server-tjänsten, och är nöjd med det, ja då skrämmer det nog "den lilla" människan att det bara finns års-support
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom flesta utvecklarna får ju betalt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Dom arbetar ju på företag som IBM o.s.v.
<hplc> realubot, är jag väldigt fel i mitt resonemang om att köpa "små bitar" support?
<realubot> hplc: Tror inte vanliga users tänker betala för support.
<realubot> Dom betalar knappast för MS-support och kommer nog inte bli mer vänligt inställda till Ubuntu om supporten kostar.
<realubot> Det är vad jag tror.
<hplc> realubot, jag hade gjort det om jag hade haft råd
<hplc> realubot, jag trivs med OSet, men skulle ibland önska att jag kunde få mer "hålla-handen-support" när jag behöver den
<hplc> och det hade jag betalt för om jag hade kunnat, och antagligen något jag vill ha när jag får det bättre
<realubot> hplc: Att betala som vanlig Desktop-user bryter ju lite mot grejen att program m.m. i Linux är gratis. Det är ju ett argument för att använda Linux. Risken med betalsupport är att folk som ger gratissupport slutar med det.
<hplc> realubot, ja jo, jag förstår hur du menar, men jag kommer nog aldrig mer att kunna jobba, linux och mina datorer är allt jag har, ska jag söka göra upp personliga deals med proffsen och betala under bordet så blir det ju också fel :s
<HakanS> hplc: Det finns ju bra böcker.
<realubot> hplc: Varför kommer du aldrig mer att jobba?
<hplc> HakanS, det är en bra poäng, det är det, men om man mer är ute efter att få ett specifikt jobb gjort?, jag vill inte svära i kyrkan men "det andra" OSet har ju iaf en funktion för att be om hjälp via fjärr
<hplc> realubot, compartmentsyndrom, hjärnblödning, kronisk taemsjukdom, panikångest, depression....listan är lång
<realubot> hplc: Ah, nu känner jag igen dig.
<hplc> realubot, på gott eller ont? :s
<swecarp> hplc det finns ju teamwier
<realubot> hplc: PÃ¥ gott.
<HakanS> hplc: Ja, jag fick ett telefonsamtal från "Microsoft support" som ville komma in i min dator och "rätta till" en del saker.
<realubot> hplc: Du var trevlig när du hängde här sist.
<hplc> swecarp, det är sant
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg dig när du beskriver din situation.
<hplc> realubot, jag försöker
<swecarp> HakanS:  jag hoppas att du retades lite med dom
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag försökte uppehålla dem så mycket jag kunde, och spela dum.
<hplc> HakanS, nja man får ju be om hjälp först, och kunna motringa
<hplc> HakanS, om en skojare ringer och jag är osäker så ber jag ju om att kunna få det bekräftat
<swecarp> HakanS:  här är det en som lyckades bra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY1ZBAVHkPs sedan en andra gång med samma kille http://vimeo.com/37384669 riktigt roligt att höra honom
<HakanS> swecarp: De ville att jag skulle ladda hem ett fjärrstyrningsprogram.
<HakanS> swecarp: När han frågade om jag startat fjärrstyrningsprogrammet så påstod jag att mitt antivirusprogram varnade mig med att det troligtvis var ett "scamm"-program. Då blev han arg och sa "I'm a computer expert. I know what a anti virus program can do. Don't try to fool me, you asshole".
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag bara skrattade och tackade för samtalet.
<swecarp> jag väntar på det samtalet då kommer dom att få det jobbigt
<hplc> finns det nån som försöker sig på social engineering i dagens läge? seriöst?
<hplc> ska dom prata omkull ett proffs får dom väl vara både psykolog och tekniker på samma gång
<hplc> .......fast bilden av Hannibal Lecter med en laptop blir lite konstig
<hplc> verkar som om allting fungerar by default i min DV6 laptop med 12.10
<hplc> wifi fungerar t.o.m bättre än i win
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-30
<realubot> hplc: Trevligt.
<propus> vågar man hotswappa en sata disk?
<realubot> :quit
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> tjenis
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> idag är det snökaos i bjurs
<larsemil> 2 cm på morgonen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> dagens upptäckt; det räcker inte med att koppla in laddkabeln i väggen
<HeMan> den måste kopplas in i laptopen med!
<hume> HeMan, märkligt....
<HeMan> hume: visst är det!
<HeMan> hume: den låg ju bara 2-3 cm från laptopen med, borde den klara av
<HeMan> hmm, 1kV per milimeter, så det behövdes ca 30 kV för det
<hume> bara 30 kV? och det klarade den inte? Vad kör din laptop på för spännning?
<HeMan> fjuttiga 19 V
<HeMan> 19.5 för att vara exakt
<bamsefar> HeMan: Konstigt det där.
<apish> I know that I use "rsync -avz -e ssh /home/ramesh/ ramesh@192.168.200.10:/backup/ramesh/" in order to sync local folder to remote folder.. but what if i want to sync remote folder to local?
<apish> bä blev det på engelska
<larsemil> bara byt
<apish> rsync -avz -e ssh ramesh@192.168.200.10:/backup/ramesh/ /home/ramesh/
<apish> ?
<larsemil> så här brukar jag skriva
<larsemil> rsync -pav user@ser.ver:/path /local/path
<larsemil> eller tvärtom rsync -pav /local/path user@ser.ver:/path
<larsemil> vet inte vad -e ssh gör.
<HeMan> en gång i tiden defaultade rsync till rsh och för att få den att köra ssh kör man -e ssh
<HeMan> men det behövs inte idag
<apish> okej, så rsync -pav user@ser.ver:/path /local/path "/path" är platsen som hämtas och "/local/path" är vart jag vill ha den på min lokala maskin
<HeMan> om man inte vill göra -e "ssh -c arcfour" för att få ner cpu-intensiteten på en rsync
<HeMan> apish: jo
<HeMan> apish: var noga med att lägga till / i slutet på båda sökvägarna
<apish> 1000 10x
<apish> om jag ska göra det här automatiskt behöver jag skapa nycklar, right? osäkert med lösenord?
<HeMan> jo
<larsemil> någon som provat mosh?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har testat lite snabbt
<HeMan> larsemil: tror andol kör det en del
<HeMan> andol kör alltid de koolaste sakerna först!
<andol> larsemil: Jupp, bra skit.
<larsemil> HeMan: han är så tuff
<larsemil> andol: okej. ska provas.
<larsemil> behöver man göra något serverside också?
<larsemil> eller bara på klienten?
<andol> larsemil: Det enda du behöver göra serverside är att se till att mosh finns installerat där med.
<andol> larsemil: Ok, strikt sett behöver du ju enbart binären mosh-server på serverssidan, men i de flesta fall är det ju enklast och lika bra att installera mosh i sin helhet även på servern.
<larsemil> gött mos
<andol> larsemil: Koll på distinktionen mellan binärena mosh, mosh-client och mosh-server?
<larsemil> mosh-client och server är väl ganska självförklarande
<andol> Ok, vad händer under ytan när du kör "mosh servernamn" då? :)
<HeMan> magic happends!
<larsemil> då kör den igång en klient på localhost och en server på servern? gissar bara.
<andol> 1) ssh:ar till servernamn och startar där mosh-server på första tillgängliga portnummer (i default-range alt. angivet range) samt slumpar fram en sessions-krypto-nyckel. portnummer och sessions-nyckel tas sen hem över ssh-länken och används för att sparka igång mosh-client mot den nystarade mosh-server. Därefter kopplas ssh ner.
<andol> Noterade förövrigt att wrappern mosh är ett Perl-skript, som du själv kan läsa ifall du är nyfiken :) Senast jag hörde så ska den dock för eller senare portas till c++, bland annat för att det tydligen blir lättare dependencymässigt.
<larsemil> var det inte det jag sa? :D
<larsemil> andol: vet du vad som händer om man kör mush istället? Då sshar den till dalnix, lägger upp alla privata nycklar man har och kopplar ner igen.
<larsemil> provas på egen risk
<andol> larsemil: mush? typo?
<larsemil> jag försökte vara rolig.
 * andol misslyckades totalt med att förstå :)
<andol> larsemil: ...och ifall jag förklarade lite onödigt mycket så beror det på att jag just nu är i lärare-mode. Sitter även och går igenom lite saker på jobb-ircn :)
<larsemil> sådär.
<larsemil> lastpass med yubikey.
<larsemil> synd att det var 9 veckors leverans på min neo.
<andol> Ofan, verkar vara ordentlig efterfrågan.
<larsemil> mm. har ju min gamla kvar än, men den har ju inte nfc. :D
<HeMan> mmm, jag la min beställning strax innan jul och har fortfarande inte fått besked när den kommer
<Barre> HeMan: ikväll börjar jag knacka på ett xPL library, skaru va me?
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör xAP i stället
<HeMan> Barre: eller nått
<HeMan> Barre: jag noterade bara att de är sprungna ur samma specar men har gått åt lite olika håll
<HeMan> Barre: och att xPL är tydligen ett subset av xAP
<HeMan> Barre: men jag är helt med på att hacka lite sånt!
<HeMan> Barre: så tl;dr av mitt svar är Ja!
<Barre> HeMan: xAP, har jag missat totalt =)
<HeMan> Barre: jag funderar på att använda http://misterhouse.sourceforge.net/ som någon form av referns
<HeMan> Barre: jag checkade ut en Lua-implementation av xPL i måndags men har inte gjort mer än så
<Barre> HeMan: misterhouse är en av anledningarna till att jag vill knacka något själv, jag körde det för mååånga år sen och då var det extremt stökigt. Instllerade det för ett par veckor sen och nu är det bloated..
<Barre> HeMan: jag hoppas på att hitta en färdig xAP/xPL hub
<HeMan> Barre: jo jag förstod att den är rätt stor och bloated men jag vill kunna testa mot något
<hplc> vad är det för något?xap? xpl?
<HeMan> Barre: och den är skriven i det döende språket perl med
<HeMan> hplc: protokoll för hemautomation
<bamsefar> HeMan: Perl är inte döende!
<HeMan> bamsefar: på samma sätt som Solaris inte är döende så är perl inte döende...
<hplc> HeMan, men det är väl knappt man får göra nånting själv med 240V? även om hårdvaru interfacet är på 12V?
<Barre> bamsefar: bengaliska tigrar må vara vackra och de finns i det vilda även om de flesta finns på Zoo. Perl må vara vackert och det finns där ute, även om det flesta tillämpningar görs av entusiaster. Båda tillhör en utdöende ar.
<Barre> *art
<Barre> let the flameware begin ;)
<bamsefar> Haha
<hplc> huzzah!
 * bamsefar kodade perl för senast 40 minuter sedan. :) 
<HeMan> hplc: xpl och xap är på ip-nivå för att kommunicera mellan nätansluta prylar som i sin tur kan styra 240 V
<hplc> HeMan, så hårdvaru interfacen säljs i färdiga men oprogrammerade moduler?
<HeMan> hplc: i mitt och Barres fall så har vi en USB-sticka som kan styra tex Nexa's strömbrytare trådlöst
<HeMan> hplc: men även läsa av temperaturen från termometrar osv
<hplc> hmm 1 och noll, på och av, men fixar den sånt som slope-down och slope-up? för t.ex temperatur reglering med utesensor?
<HeMan> hplc: protokollet i sig klara det
<HeMan> hplc: men man måste ha en applikation som gör regleringen
<hplc> HeMan, jo det är ju sant
<HeMan> hplc: så xpl och xap är bara för att man ska kunna prata med varandra, det är ingen intelligens i det
<Barre> hplc: det behöver inte vara lampor, el-devices. Det kan vara precis vad som helst. Media-spelare, temperaturgivare, applikationer på datorer... precis vad som helst
<hplc> HeMan, men det är kanske protolollet för det "intelligenta hemmet" som alla vitvaru tillverkare pratar om i tvreklamen?
<HeMan> hplc: dom vill nog ha något proprietärt så om du petar in en Samsung-frys måste du ha deras central, värmepump från Nibe måste du ha Nibes central osv
<Barre> HeMan: har kollat runt lite, och de flesta rekkomenderar denna hub http://patrick.lidstone.net/hub.htm
<HeMan> Barre: pubsubhubbub!
<HeMan> Barre: nått helt annat... :)
<Barre> HeMan: huh?
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: önskad effekt uppnådd!
<hplc> ....måste prova
 * Barre försvinner en stund för detta är andra gången på 24 timmar han inte förstår
<hplc> http://patrick.lidstone.net/hub.htm
<hplc> näpp....ingen reaktion
<HeMan> Barre: pubsubhubbub är ett protokoll för websidor att tala om att dom uppdaterats (lite grovt förenklat)
<Barre> HeMan: ahh...
<Barre> HeMan: http://www.sffjunkie.co.uk/python-expel.html
<HeMan> Barre: när får jag din kod då?
<Barre> HeMan: jag tänkte skapa ett repository ikväll och göra första push. ingen xPL/xAP där inte, enbart ett "python lib" för rfxcom
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<hplc> HeMan, men har inte EU nåt att säga till om?, vill minnas att jag hört frasen "öppna standarder" i det sammanhanget nån gång men osäker
<Barre> HeMan: såg du länken där, ett färdigt xpl/xAP lib för python... har inte kollat koden änne, men ändå
<Barre> hplc: standarder är jätteviktigt, så viktigt att alla tillverkare har en. =)
<hplc> undrar om en tillverkare av "intelligenta vitvaror" får använda vilket dom vill, blir ju lite som med mobilerna
<HeMan> hplc: tror inte EU kommer blanda sig in där
<hplc> "ööööh du hasse! vet du nån som kan låsa upp en siemens frys? pröjsar bra"
<hplc> lite komiskt att stå med en "operatörslåst" frys en dag :D
<abowas> Varför körs inte dessa efer varandra? vad gör jag för fel?
<abowas> mkdir /home/newuser/ ; mkdir .ssh
<HeMan> abowas: dom körs efter varandra men .ssh skapas inte i /home/newuser/ utan där du står när du kör kommandot
<abowas> okej, jag kan inte köra mkdir /home/newuser/.ssh direkt
<HeMan> abowas: du kan köra mkdir -p /home/newuser/.ssh
<hplc> med tilde ~ går det väl?
<HeMan> tilde expanderas bara till /home/newuser, blir samma effekt
<HeMan> dvs mkdir ~newuser/.ssh blir samma som mkdir /home/newuser/.ssh
<HeMan> och finns inte /home/newuser så går det inte
<HeMan> men med mkdir -p går det
<hplc> men i många läro-exempel ser man ~/ står det bara för "lägg i egna hemkatalogen"?
<hplc> eller ja, lite dumt uttryckt av mig
<hplc> fast de flesta förstår vad jag egentligen menar...tror jag
<HeMan> hplc: prova göra echo ~/
<HeMan> hplc: och echo ~unknowuserasdfsfd/
<HeMan> hplc: den expandera användare den känner till och gör inget med användare den inte känner till
<hplc> HeMan, ska prova ett par exempel lite senare, om andan faller på ska jag läsa lite shellscripting senare, fast mitt uppe i att plocka ur diskmaskinen atm
<nighter> :->
<hplc> fast den som menar allvar med hemautomation ska nog slå sig ihop med en etrepreneör och en finansiär, för i handikapp och äldre sektorn kommer det att bli verklighet först
<HeMan> hplc: varför då?
<HeMan> hplc: jag kör ju redan hemautomation
<HeMan> hplc: vad skulle jag få ut av att gör det krångligare?
<hplc> och den marknaden har inte börjat exploateras, den som har pengar och kunskap kan nog bli en modern ingvar kamprad och ta marknadsandelar
<hplc> HeMan, det var inte addresserat till någon här i chatten, bara mina tankar i allmänhet
<HeMan> hplc: det pågår ett antal projekt där både finansiärer och entreprenörer finns
<hplc> HeMan, röststyrning då? datorernas syntetiska röster låter fortfarande som star trek gjorde på 70 talet väl?
<HeMan> hplc: fast vad som är mer intressant är energibesparing
<HeMan> hplc: med hjälp av dataanalys hur man rör sig i huset till exempel
<hplc> HeMan, hur kan energibesparing vara mer intressant? jag tycker nog energi-kvotering är rätt ord, dom som sitter i rullstol har väl rätt till sina hissar och lyftar, däremot kan gemene man gott sluta ösa ut el på glödlampor
<HeMan> hplc: men det är bara några få procent i världen
<hplc> HeMan, det är sant
<hplc> HeMan, men något som verkligen kan få en energibesparare att bita på naglarna är tanken på kina
<abowas> när jag kör ssh namn@ip.se så ber den om lösenord
<abowas> hur får jag den att köra på pageant?
<hplc> flera miljarder kineser som sucktar efter västerländsk standard
<nighter> abowas: kör ssh nycklar om du inte pallar ange lösenord.
<nighter> någon som vet om något liknande immunitu debuger finns till linux
<nighter> förutom gdb då.
<nighter> mer grafiskt.
<larsemil> finns väl grafisk frontend för gdb efter att loggarna är genererade?
<nighter> men jag skulle vilja ha en debugger med inbyggd hexeditor också.
<nighter> sen vill inte ha efter loggarna är genererade men ska finnas grafiskt frontend till gdb som funkar direkt också.
<nighter> vet inte hud bra dem är dock.
<nighter> s/hud/hur
<HeMan> nighter: sist jag trixade med det så använde jag ddd
<HeMan> nighter: men det är ett tag sedan
<nighter> har den inbyggd hexeditor? Ska spana in den.
<keyproblem> Jag försöker använda min privata nyckel för att koppla upp mig emot servern, men den försöker med DSA nyckeln och inte RSA nyckeln
<keyproblem> Vad gör jag för fel?
<nighter> testa specificera nyckeln med ssh -i
<nighter> verkar som den väljer den andra som standard. Kanske löser om du ger som argument.
<HeMan> keyproblem: använder du dsa-nyckeln till något?
<nighter> om du inte använder dsa nyckeln. Ta bort den :p
<HeMan> precis min tanke
<nighter> så väljer den den andra.
<keyproblem> altså, jag har inte haft några dsa nycklar
<keyproblem> men skapar nu för att testa om något fungerar
<HeMan> då så, rm ~/.ssh/id_dsa*
<nighter> Ta bort allt då :p och skriv: ssh-geygen -t rsa; scp ./rsa.pub root@server2:/.ssh/authorized_keys; ssh root@server2 chmod 600 /root/.ssh/authorized_keys   <-- typ något sånt. :p
<HeMan> sshd är för övrigt petig på rättigheter på ~/ ~/.ssh och ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<HeMan> eller ssh-keygey; ssh-copy-id root@server2
<HeMan> keygey, jojo
<HeMan> ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id root@server2 skulle det ju stå
<Coffe> ssh-copy-id
<Coffe> yes
<Coffe> <--- är snurrig
<nighter> ssh:a med ssh -vvv kan ge nyttig info om den använder nyckeln eller inte:-) För att säga det självklara som alla säkert redan vet :p
<keyproblem> haha
<keyproblem> tusen tack.. ska försöka nu
<Coffe> kolla även om det bråkar att key / authirized file har rätt rättigheter + mapp
<nighter> jao om inte chmod 600 ....
<joelish> Försöker fortfarande koppla upp mig till servern med nyckel.. men får så mkt fel jag aldrig sett innan och som inte dirket går att googla på
<joelish> http://pastebin.com/adFPMUcH
<HeMan> joelish: vad har du för rättigheter på din publika nyckel på servern?
<HeMan> joelish: vad har du för rättigheter på hemkatalogen på servern?
<joelish> ska titta
<HeMan> joelish: vad har du för rättigheter på din privat nyckel på hosten du försöker köra från?
<joelish> -rwx--x--x 1 backup backup 1675 Jan 30 13:38 id_rsa
<joelish> drwx------ 2 backup backup 4096 Jan 30 13:21 .cache drwx------ 2 backup root   4096 Jan 30 13:59 .ssh
<HeMan> joelish: det är den privata, den ska ha 600, dvs -rw-------
<HeMan> joelish: men den behövs inte på servern heller
<HeMan> joelish: den behövs bara på klienten du ansluter från
<joelish> ändrade till 600
<joelish> testar ansluta igen
<HeMan> joelish: den publika nyckeln ska ligga i .ssh/authorized_keys på servern
<HeMan> joelish: och den privata ligger i .ssh/id_rsa på din klient
<joelish> på servern jag ansluter till så ligger den under /home/namn/.ssh/authorized_keys
<HeMan> joelish: vad har /home/namn/.ssh/authorized_keys  för rättigheter på servern?
<joelish>  drwxr-xr-x 3 root   root   4096 2013-01-30 11:20 .. -rw-r--r-- 1 backup backup  408 2013-01-30 15:22 authorized_keys
<HeMan> ok, den ser bra ut
<joelish> undrar vad det gör som gör att det blir fe
<joelish> l
<HeMan> jag måste tyvärr på ett möte, kan inte hjälpa mer på ett tag
<Coffe> jag har 5
<joelish> tusen tack
<Coffe> det vikitiga är ju att de lokala filerna och de remote har rätt rättigheter.   med -vvv så får man mycket output , som kan ge en uppfattning om vad som händer.
<realubot> Krigsskadad soldat fick nya armar: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/krigsskadad-soldat-fick-nya-armar
<realubot> Tyvärr är huvudtranplantationer inte möjliga ännu så ni får stå ut med det ni har ett tag till.
<maxjezy> realubot, tur det, annars börjar väl kartellen kapa brightheads för försäljning på tradera
<maxjezy> undra om man kan välja att donera delar man redan fått donerade till sig
<maxjezy> hur många kan använda sig av samma hjärta
<jolaren> ja du
<jolaren> menar, borde vara lättare att ta ut något som redan "tagits ut/satts in"
<jolaren> om Fredrik Neij "Tiamo" gömmer sig i Laos.. så blir han ju utlämnad? (går lite off-topic)
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden: Skolans drivkrafter" Kunskapskanalen 16:40-19:00. Mest intressant "Skolan på vetenskaplig grund" med Tomas Kroksmark, från 2012. Finns på ur.se .
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Jag köpte två fläktar
<Peyam> det visade sig att min moderboard har inte tillräcklig med 3 pin
<Peyam> Kan ngn visa mig ngn 3 pin till 4 pin?
<HeMan> Peyam: behöver du ha koll på varvtalet?
<Peyam> behöver jag?
<HeMan> Peyam: annars kan du ta spänning från disk-kontakter
<Peyam> den får snurra hur mkt den vill. jag vill inte ändra level på den
<Peyam> från nätaggregatet?
<Peyam> det var det jag tänkte faktiskt
<HeMan> Peyam: annars föreslår Kjell och co att 3 och 4 pin är kompatibla, http://www.kjell.com/fraga-kjell/hur-funkar-det/dator/kylning-och-flaktar/kylning
<Peyam> vet inte om jag behöver ha 4 pin
<Peyam> jag e osäker
<Peyam> e det den man skha till fläktarna
<HeMan> Peyam: "Om en 3-pin-fläkt kopplas till en anslutning med fyra stift kommer varvtalsindikatorn fortfarande att fungera."
<HeMan> Peyam: "De tre första stiften är likadant kopplade."
<Peyam> HeMan:  man ansluter jag den till nätagregatet eller moderborder?
<HeMan> Peyam: beror på om du är intresserad av att kunna läsa av varvtal eller ej
<Peyam> nej jag e inte riktigt intresserad
<Peyam> den får snurra på hur mkt den vill
<Peyam> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/39095-deltaco_4_till_4x_3-pin_adapter
<Peyam> e den bra
<Peyam> jag köpt två fläktar
<Peyam> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/136108-akasa_flaktadapterkabel_for_att_kunna_ansluta_1xcpu_2xchassie-flaktar_till_moderkortets_4-pin_k
<Peyam> den här e ganska bra
<Peyam> HeMan:  vf ser den stora ut som om den har två taggar bara
<Peyam> HeMan:  e du där
<Peyam> är den en sån jag ska ha?
<Peyam> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/136108-akasa_flaktadapterkabel_for_att_kunna_ansluta_1xcpu_2xchassie-flaktar_till_moderkortets_4-pin_k
<hplc> är pdf det minst ansträngande för ögonen? eller nån annan standard som är mer känd?
<maxjezy> hampapapper sägs innehålla fibrer som både reflekterar ett skonsammare ljus med reducerat uv-strålning än pdf, och dessutom är mindre energikrävande att framställa än pdf. pdf är dock lättare att redigera då det sällan hamnar i tryck.
<hplc> va? jag tänkte läsa om shellscripting, inte framställa papyrus :s
<David-A> hplc: det beror på vilken font som finns i pdf-filen och hur den visas av pdf-läsaren. kan lika gärna vara så att .html är bättre, eller .txt, beroende på din pdf-läsare, webb-läsare och text-editor, och hur du konfigurerat dem och din skärm.
<hplc> men om texten är söndrig menar jag, typ kopia på kopia på kopia och sen scannade någon den grötiga texten, och man vill få det snyggt med nån sån där "OCR"
<hplc> just fonten brukar väl för det mesta heta "ms sans serif" ?
<David-A> hplc: flera steg 1) pixelbild -> text (ocr) kvaliten på ocr om det blir mycket stavfel el ej. 2) text -> behaglig text på skärmen, beror på val av font, program och skärminställningar.
<Peyam> Hej
<Barre> HeMan: kommer inte hinna pusha koden idag, livet kom ivägen.....
<HeMan> Barre: det är lugnt, jag tror inte jag skulle hinna titta på den redan i kväll ändå
<HeMan> Barre: just nu roar jag mig med vpn och andra spännande nätverksprylar
<Barre> HeMan: betydligt mer underhållande än mitt räkningsbetalande jag sysslar med
<Barre> HeMan: vill också understryka att koden inte är städad :)   inga unittests och snålt med kommentarer.. men men...
 * Barre vill köpa ny laptop. tips, stor skärm och lätt vikt är viktigare än perstanda
<David-A> Barre: och batteritid?
<Barre> så bra som möjligt =)
<Barre> givetvis så skall det gå att köra linux utan för mycket strul eller kompromisser, gärna utan strul och kompromisser
<johanbr> Barre: Thinkpad är väl alltid ett bra alternativ för linuxlaptops
<johanbr> och förresten, nu när jag ser att personerna jag letat efter är aktiva i kanalen...
<johanbr> vad är det bästa distribuerade filsystemet med offlinekapabilitet nuförtiden?
<johanbr> är det fortfarande AFS?
 * Barre har ingen aning
<Barre> block storage FTW ;)
<johanbr> Barre: :) har du en åsikt om iSCSI för hemmabruk?
<hplc> min dv6 verkar ha bra ljud,bild och wifi direkt med de där mint cinnamon mate och ubuntu
<andol> johanbr: git? :)
<johanbr> andol: jag tror inte git funkar så bra för att montera min hemkatalog :)
<johanbr> men iofs: https://github.com/seppo0010/gitfuse :)
<Barre> johanbr: jag kör lite iSCSI här hemma (en LUN på 1GB som vittne för mitt proxmoxkluster) :P
<andol> Japp, det finns alltid ett fuse-filsystem :)
<Flygisoft> Någon som har använder Dropbox och haft problem med att skapa shared links etc? Står typ bara att jag inte har filen i Dropbox mappen etc :/
<hplc> är det svårt att få tag på reservdelar/slitytor till en logitech mus?
<Barre> om jag nu funderar på en thinkpad, fungerar de nya modellerna bra i linux eller skall jag titta på några äldre modeller?
<Peyam1> Hej
<Peyam> anybody here?
<David-A> Uh, nä, nobody här
<Peyam> why not
<Peyam> Jag köpte två fläktar, en in, en ut
<Peyam> men temperaturen skjunkit väldigt lite
<Peyam> ass"typ 4 grader
<David-A> Det är väl mycket, eller kanske inte, det beror på från vilken nivå?
<Peyam> full
<David-A> nykter
<Peyam> asså
<Peyam> full nivå
<David-A> jagmenar från vilken tempratur? 60 --> 56 C  eller  34 --> 30 C
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> från 49-50 -> 44-48
<David-A> halvbra alltså. jag vet inte vad som är bra, men det "känns" tryggt om man inte är över 40C för mycket.
<hplc> man kan väl inte få det mycket lägre? vid 70 börjar mina klaga
<Peyam> ja precis
<Peyam> men grejen e så att det skjunker inte så mkt
<Peyam> jag hade förväntat mig mer
<David-A> just nu är min cpu 37C (påstår den) och moderkortet (under cpun antar jag) 40C
<Peyam> vf e min så hög då
<Peyam> jag gör knappt ngt
<Peyam> jag kollar youtube och chattr här
<David-A> du kanske inte beställde en låg-energi-ekodynamisk-miljö-cpu?
<Peyam> de ger inte så m kt prestanda
<David-A> (3% långsammare och 10% dyrare än motsvarande kreti-pleti-cpu)
<Peyam> tror jag
<Peyam> jag tänkte inte på de när jag köpte den
<Peyam> Visste inte ens sånt existerade
<Peyam> kan ngn hjälpa mig installa och configga fancontroll?
<hplc> hur kan futtiga 40 grader oroa nån? först vid 70 grader går fläktarna max
<David-A> jag valde låg-energi-cpu främst för att minimera fläktljud, men det är ju bra att den drar mindre el när datorn ofta står på dygnet runt.
<hplc> i alla fall på mina
<Peyam> ja precis. men det jag tänker på är varför temperatur skjutningen är så låg
<Peyam> minskning*
<Peyam> nu e alla döda
<Peyam> sen jag börja trolla alla snackar
<hplc> klaga inte, du får iaf svar :p
<David-A> vi funderar
<Peyam> jag försökte installa själv
<Peyam> men sen den gav error att den inte kan läsa sensors om PWM manager lr ng
<Peyam> t
<David-A> har du nåt som belastar cpun hela tiden, eller är den 45C även i vila? har du väldigt varmt i rummet?
<Peyam> även i vila
<Peyam> sensors ger inte alla data
<Peyam> som Memory size o sånt
<Peyam> http://pastebin.com/0AbvnxyT
<David-A> de nya fläktarna, är de på lådan eller på cpun? (eller på annat som rapporterar hög temp? grafik? diskar?)
<Peyam> lådan
<Peyam> gpu har två fläktar sj
<Peyam> den e uppsatta på lådan
<David-A> har du originalfläkt på cpun?
<Peyam> ja
<David-A> jag gjorde min gamla dator tystare med en större fläkt på cpu, för ca 100kr på kjell&co, har för mej den kylde bättre också.
<Peyam> hmm
<David-A> kanske sälja den ena lådfläkten och köpa en cpufläkt?
<Peyam> men vf kan inte ja installa fancontroll
<Peyam1> kuk i den här internet
<Peyam1> dc:a mig hela tiden
<Peyam1> I don't﻿ care cuz I aint bovered
<Peyam1> va betyder det?
<David-A> google translate --> Jag bryr mig inte cuz jag inte bovered
<Peyam1> ja
<Peyam1> men bovered?
<realubot> Peyam1: "Shit va tråkiga utbud av kläder killar får. Väääldigt glad över att vara tjej måste jag säga!!"
<Peyam1> meh
<realubot> Peyam1: Glöm aldrig det.
<Peyam1> nää
<realubot> jolaren: Gömmer han sig då? Jag tycker han har varit öppen med att han håller till där?
<realubot> jolaren: Sverige har väl utlämningsavtal med Vietnam så det är väl bara att begära honom utlämnad?
<Peyam1> vad snackar du om
<Peyam1> realubot: har du sagt till ngn att du gay?
<realubot> Peyam1: Jag trodde du berättat om oss?
<Peyam1> nej
<Peyam1> ska äta middag
<Peyam1> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<David-A> vilket härligt ljud! rökt lax?
<Peyam1> nej
<Peyam1> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMarabu
<David-A> då är det inte middag, eller?
<Peyam1> skojar
<Peyam1> det blev Ris med kyckling
<David-A> kan va lika gott som rökt lax, men gillar inte kyckling på rent principiella grunder
<Peyam1> asså kyckling i kyckling soppa
<realubot> David-A: Vad är det för "principiella grunder"?
<realubot> Peyam1: Kaffe på maten!
<Peyam1> nu?
<Peyam1> mina läppar smakar besk
<David-A> realubot: det är så vanligt med samonella i kyckling så jag brukar undvika det
<Peyam1> vf
<realubot> David-A: Jaha.
<realubot> Peyam1: Nu blir det kaffe ja.
<realubot> Peyam1: Har du problem med det?
<Peyam1> nej men jag kan inte sova då
<Peyam1> jag har vänt tbx på dygnet
<David-A> realubot: jag går o sätter på te, så kan vi sitta här och smutta tillsammans
<Peyam1> Busty Anal Sluts (The SCORE Group)
<Peyam1> oj
<Peyam1> fel
<David-A> toretts?
<Peyam1> nej
<Peyam1> ladda ner lite porr
<David-A> dålig ursäkt, jag tror det är toretts
<Peyam1> toretts?
<Peyam1> vad e d
<hexabit> chicks_with_dicks_vol2.Peyam1.edition
<hexabit> oops fel kanal
<Peyam1> hexabit: omoget
<hexabit> :D
<Peyam1> väldigt
<David-A> google and you should find it (trots att jag stavat fel)
<hexabit> hehehehe
<hexabit> sorry kunde inte hålla mig! :)
<Peyam1> David-A:
<David-A> det var en dokumentär om en sångare med toretts häromdagen (på tv alltså)
 * HakanS påpekar att det stavas tourettes.
 * sakjur undrar varför inte MPAA kör med "Don't download, you might get tourette!"
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-31
<Peyam> fan min temp ligger på 80
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> morrn
<christoffer> God morgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> Morrn morrn 開拓者精神
<adamlis> Jag var inne igår och hade problem med ett skapat konto när jag ska ssha med nycklar.. nu har jag märkt vad problemet är
<adamlis> Usern jag skapade hette backup men den har redan ett home dir som är /var/backups/
<gaisten> har vi nån speciellt cloak för freenode som man kan andvända sig av?
<adamlis> rsync -nav backup-lokal@dxxr.se:/var/www/xxs.se/application/orders/ /media/backup/orders/
<adamlis> -n borde ge mig dry-run
<adamlis> eller hur?
<arcsky> hur gor jag sa en anvandare far root rattigheter?
<DrLinux> Ubuntu och Andriod på samma platta.. ska man kalla det början på en övergång?
<lag^> arcsky: lägg in användaren i sudogruppen borde väl räcka
<Coffe> arcsky:  adduser *namn* admin
<lag^> Coffe: är det inte usermod? Om användaren redan finns dvs
<Coffe> lag^:  de går ju att anv .. men i ubuntu så adduser  anv även för att lägga en anv i en grupp
<lag^> Coffe: okej.. körde usermod igår jag, för att lägga till befintlig användare i sudogruppen. verkade funka fint bara det :)
<DrLinux> Någon som vågat testa FriBID?
<maxjezy> någon som är bekant med bitcoin?
<maxjezy> intressant valutaform
<maxjezy> http://bitcoin.org/
<Barre> tror att HeMan har en pluska med lite bitcoins
<HeMan> om än så liten pluska
<HeMan> man jag tycker också det är en väldigt intressant valuta
<DrLinux> i vilken omfattning används den?
<Barre> Thinkpad T430, bra eller anus?
<DrLinux> det sistnämnda
<Barre> varflr?
<Barre> s/l/ö/
<maxjezy> HeMan, har du större bitcoinbössa än jag?
<maxjezy> 0.031245 BTC
<DrLinux> Barre, vilken av alla är det du vill ha och vilket pris är den satt till?
<maxjezy> ser priserna stiga och sjunka för bitcoins ganska kraftigt, ungefär som lingonveckan för damer fast på digitaliserad valuta
<maxjezy> att företag väljer denna valuta är intressant och handlingskraftigt, vem vet, det kanske rasar samman totalt
<maxjezy> tradera borde införa bitcoins i deras system
<Barre> DrLinux: inget pris, jag är bara ute efter en bärbar dator smo fungerar bra i linux. Läste en blogg där en person hade testat och tyckt den var bra....... tänkte höra om någon närmre hade någon erfarenhet bara
<DrLinux> Barre, folk säger mycket dumt på nätet ;)
<maxjezy> HeMan, hur länge har du följt bitcoinmarknaden?
<maxjezy> just nu ligger köp på runt 150kr, har för mig att för en månad sedan låg det stabilare runt 100lappen /coin
<maxjezy> har iaf lagt in lite köp nu, kan bli en intressant utveckling i vår
<einand> maxjezy: jag hade typ 1000 coins för 1.5år sedan
<maxjezy> einand, galet, du hade ju haft en kvarts mille idag!
<einand> maxjezy: japp, hade ingen backup när jag installera om datorn, så ingen aning om hur jag hittar dom
<maxjezy> va? du skojar?
<einand> nix
<maxjezy> varför ingen backup?
<maxjezy> har man stora pengar i datorn gör man väl backup
<einand> maxjezy: jadu
<einand> tänkte inte på det, hade låtit den köra och mina ett tag, glömt av att jag hade programmet
<einand> maxjezy: gav bort ungefär lika många bitcoins till en kompis, för nått/några år sedan med
<einand> fast tror dom var värda typ 10kr eller nått då
<realubot> Now we are talking. Ni menar alltså att bitcoin är snabba cash?
<einand> realubot: http://3gdev.com/gallery/at-grand/
<einand> realubot: var, förr
<maxjezy> realubot, kan du handla med valutan tror jag nog du kan tjäna kosing snabbt
<maxjezy> speciellt om du köper in på utländsk marknad och säljer på svensk
<maxjezy> men jag är inte speciellt insatt ännu
<einand> maxjezy: jag köpte mest fysiska varor
<maxjezy> jag ska föreslå denna sidas valuta för en websida jag har haft svårt att betala VIP status på
<maxjezy> stör mig på att inte nå USA marknaden utan visakort
<HeMan> en kompis är med och utvecklar https://drupal.org/project/uc_bitcoin
<maxjezy> HeMan, koolt!
<maxjezy> jag ska definitivt ha bitcoin som betalalternativ på min sida sen
<maxjezy> undrar om något som bitcoin kan ta över dagens valuta
<maxjezy> skulle ju underlätta att slippa bankerna
<maxjezy> och dessutom anonymitet
<maxjezy> bankerna kan ta 2-3 dagar för betalningar i sverige
<maxjezy> är det religös dag, ja då fungerar inte deras programvaror
<Peyam> fan
<Peyam> installade l-sensor och skannade skiten
<Peyam> jag vet inte va som hände
<Peyam> temperaturen gick till 80
<Peyam> prata ngn
<Peyam> realubot: va e d
<einand> så, köpte precis ett gäng office 2013 licenser
<Peyam> vf?
<einand> gillar office
<Peyam> ja men vf köpa
<Peyam> till företag eller dej sj
<einand> varför inte?
<einand> till mig själv
<einand> MS office är den enda mjukvaran som kan sköta rättstavning, och gramatik på ett vettigt sätt, annars föredrar jag Open/libre-office
<Peyam> du gillar inte ladda ner
<einand> Varför ladda ner när jag kan köpa?
<Peyam> du slipper betala
<einand> eller, tja jag laddar ner det från MS websida
<Peyam> torrent
<einand> varför?
<Peyam> gratis
<einand> varför skall jag inte betala för en mjukvara jag gillar?
<Peyam> onödigt
<einand> men isf utvecklas den ju inte
<Peyam> tror du att private personer bibdrar mkt till utveckling?
<einand> ja
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> det gör företag
<einand> tja, 40% av inkomsterna kommer från privatpersoner
<Peyam> det tror jag inte på
<einand> smidigare att köpa med, så får man alla updateringar utan att mecka
<Peyam> hmm
<Barre> Peyam: att inte betala för att använda Microsoft Office är ett brott mot dess licens och inte tillåtet.
<Peyam> jag skulle aldrig vilja beala
<Peyam> jag e emot det. jag tkr att det ska vara gratis för privat personer.
<einand> nja, inte direkt så någon privat person inte har råd med
<Barre> Peyam: det finns gratis och lagliga allternativ, mitt tips är att att använda dem då :)  om einand föredrar MS Office så gör ha rätt i att betala för dem
<Peyam> Om mjukvaran skulle vara gratis då skulle även tredjevärldsländer har råd med det. då skulle fler människor bidra till utveckling precis som linux distros. om du funderar på hur mkt linux har utvecklats under senaste år. det e defenitivt tack vare d
<Peyam> jag tkr mjukvaror skall vara gratis till privat personer och avgiftsbelagd för företag
<einand> men då låter du bli att köpa det
<einand> jag tycker Office paketet är värt 90kr
 * delhage tycker program ska vara fria, sen kan man ta betalt eller inte
<Peyam> 90 kr?
<einand> ja
<Peyam> det var ju inte så dyr
<Barre> personligen tror jag inte att priset på GNU/Linux är orsaken till att det utveklats så snabbt. Jag tror att det är tillgången till källkoden som är den primära orsaken.
<Peyam> och att det  e grat
<Peyam> is
<einand> Den dagen Openoffice får lika bra stöd för rättstavningskontroller som MS windows, så kommer jag byta direkt
<Peyam> realubot: http://noje.se.msn.com/kandis/megan-fox-mest-minnesv%C3%A4rda-citat
<Peyam> einand:  hur bra e du på svenska?
<einand> Peyam: dyslexi
<Peyam> jag använder själv MS fast på windows och det funkar bra
<Peyam> MS har ingen linux office va?
<einand> inte annat än via wine
<Peyam> mitt enda problem är ekvationer
<Peyam> jag kan inte Latex och orkar inte lära mig och vill inte använda MAthtype
<delhage> your loss
<Peyam> jag vet inte hur bra libre Math är
<Barre> personligen tycker jag bristen av bra pivot-tabeller i libreoffice är viktigare än rättstavning =)
<Peyam> jag skrev ett CV i MS och sen öppnade i libre och det såg katasrofalt ut
<einand> jag körde latex väldigt mycket förr
<Barre> delhage: smyger du i kulisserna?
<delhage> Barre: nä
 * delhage visslar
 * delhage är i bryssel
<Barre> någon nämnde latex och då vaknade du =)
<Barre> delhage: FOSS?
<einand> FOSDEM?
<Barre> delhage: FOS?
<andol> öl? :)
<Barre> det einand sa...
<delhage> nä, först pratade ni strunt om GNU och gratis
<delhage> Barre: fosdem ja
<delhage> på lördag
<delhage> öl definitivt
<einand> delhage: kolla efter en udda person som kallar sig Nicco, och säg hej från mig ;)
<Barre> delhage: inte jag jue.... jag fokuserade inte på priset :P
<delhage> einand: absolut, bland alla 5000 ;)
<Barre> einand: hahahaha.... 5000 udda personer samlade... bättre signalement
<delhage> Barre: nä, du är duktig ;)
<andol> !kaka | barre
<ubot2> barre: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> \o/
<delhage> Barre: vad gör du inte här?
<Barre> *nom* *nom*
<einand> delhage: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/231_27441964752_5573_n.jpg
<Barre> delhage: jag jobbar inte där
<delhage> Barre: meeeen
<delhage> einand: så ser ju alla ut ;)
<einand> delhage: Så, bara säga hej till alla ;)
<delhage> ok
<Barre> det såg ju ut som en yngre variant av HeMan
<einand> 5000 personer, 7 sekunder per person
<einand> 7 * 5000 seconds = 9.72222222 hours
<einand> så du behör hinna på 10 timmar
<einand> hitta rätt person
<einand> fick mig att börja tänka på den där nöte, vad hette han svensken som skulle skicka ett personligt brev till varje adress i landet
<Peyam> ska fixa kaffe
<realubot> einand: Köp volvogubbens hus så har vi LAN-party där i sommar: http://www.expressen.se/gt/valkommen-in-i-forre-volvochefens-lyxvilla/
<Peyam> ska plugga snart
<Peyam> så jag ska vila lite innan
<Peyam> vi höööööööööööööööööööööörs
<einand> realubot: jag pallde äpplen hos PG Gyllenhammar när jag var lite n;)
<einand> realubot: räknas det
<maxjezy> einand, jag har pallat äpplen hos Kjell Bergqvist
 * einand känner sig som en hemsk människa, men jag gillar outlook.com och microsfots nya SAAS tjänster
<einand> maxjezy: :)
<Barre> hur får jag en gäst i KVM att hitta en ny provisionerad disk?
<delhage> vad menar du?
<Barre> jag har precis skapat en disk mappning till en gäst och nu vill jag givetvis lägga till den i gästens LVM. Men gästen hittar inte disken, hur probar jag gästen för att den skall detectera ny HW?
<Barre> oj vilken särskrivning
<delhage> hm
<delhage> scsi-rescan?
<delhage> eller rescan-scsi-bus.sh
<delhage> finns i sg3-utils i rhel, finns nog nåt liknande i ubuntu
<Barre> ok.. kollar
<delhage> http://sg.danny.cz/sg/sg3_utils.html
<delhage> Barre: bara så att vi inte pratar om olika saker: den hittar disken vid omboot?
<Barre> delhage: absolut, men jag vill inte boota om den
<delhage> ok
<Barre> ähhh.. jag ger upp och bootar om.. brb
<tobbe_> ngn av er som kommer testa ubuntu telefonen när den kommer?
<einand> tobbe_: jag tänkte köpa Firefox fånen nästa vecka
<tobbe_> har den kommit ut
<einand> tobbe_: nä
<einand> men nästa vecka
<tobbe_> einan, det har jag missat haha
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Ho w are yyou?
<Peyam> it's me uncle Peyam
<Peyam> and you are my biatchjes
<realubot> Peyam: "Jag älskar instagram!! Typ lite besatt. Följer massa fashionsidor, matsidor, kändisarsidor och såklart vänner!"
<Peyam> realubot: pernillas dotter?
<Peyam> jag brukar kolla in en tjej på inst
<realubot> Peyam: Japp.
<realubot> Peyam: Här får du en till:
<realubot> Peyam: "Men det blev faktiskt bara en skinnjacka idag med väst över. Tyckte det var ganska "varmt" ändå. Så då får man väl passa på att inte gå runt med en stor vinterjacka!!"
<Peyam> e du kär i henne?
<realubot> Peyam: Nej, men jag tycker att hon kommer med värdfulla tips.
<Peyam> till mig?
<Peyam> du vet att jag är en dude
<realubot> Det är när man läser sådana bloggar som man inser hur mycket Internet har gjort för yttrandefriheten.
<realubot> Peyam: Jo, men du är väl lagd lite åt andra hållet eller är du inte?
<Peyam> internet kommer i framtiden kontrolleras av staten
<Peyam> varje land kommer ha sitt kontrollerade internet
<Peyam> som sydkorea
<Peyam> och Iran
<Peyam> och många andra länder
<realubot> Sydkorea? Du menar Nordkorea?
<Peyam> nord
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> jag tror att dete japan och sydkorea som matar nordkorea med vapen
<realubot> Pernillas dotters blogg och andra tjejbloggar är verkligen totalt meningslösa.
<Peyam> kissie e bra
<Peyam> gillar henne
<realubot> Det finns ju absolut ingenting av värde i dessa bloggar.
<Peyam> underhållande
<Peyam> kolla bilderna
<realubot> Det måste vara så att unga tjejer har ett jättestort behov av att spegla sig i andra eller något som gör att folk läser bloggarna.
<realubot> Peyam: Du följer väl inte Kissies blogg för hennes utseende?
<Peyam> jo
<realubot> Jag tycker inte att Kissie eller Blondinbella är snygga men det kanske beror på att jag är för gammal eller något.
<Peyam> kissie har schysta tuttar
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Hon är för mycket fejk.
<Peyam> och?
<Peyam> realubot: installerade xubuntu igen
<Peyam> ubuntu var för mkt
<realubot> Peyam: Jag håller med dig. Ubuntu är för mycket.
<realubot> Jag använde Ubuntu lite i dag. Det är segt.
<Peyam> den va okej.. men för mkt..
<realubot> För mycket?
<realubot> För många program?
<Peyam> det oxå
<Peyam> jag ändrade en liten grej den fukkade min daotr
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Jag kör med Lubuntu.
<Peyam> e den inte tråkig?
<realubot> Varför?
<Peyam> den e för ful
<Peyam> :D
<Peyam> e den snabb?
<Peyam> realubot: hur flyttar jag ner top menun i xubuntu
<Peyam> vill ha den nere istället
<Peyam> fixad
<Peyam> man ska avmarkera lock och sen flytta med musen
<realubot> Peyam: Kaffe nu.
<realubot> Peyam: Den största fördelen med Lubuntu är att fönsterhanteringen är snabb. Openbox är lättviktigt.
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> Peyam: http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/2541/201301312254011920x1080.png
<Peyam> a ja såg d
<Peyam> bra skärm du har
<Peyam> fyfan
<Peyam> klockan e 11 snart
<realubot> Peyam: http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/5555/74986634.png
<Peyam> ser nice ut
<realubot> Peyam: Nja, bra och bra. En 22-tum skärm.
<Peyam> jag har en 17
<Peyam> två st
<realubot> Peyam: Jag gillar när det är minimerat.
<realubot> När man utnyttjar max. av skärmen.
<Peyam> hmm
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Försökte fråga på #ubuntu men det verkar inte komma något svar. Kanske någon här vet vad problemet är då jag kör Google Chrome och kollar på t.ex. Sportbladets innehåll i fullskärmsläge och jag blir utkastad till login screenen?
<DrGrov> Har hänt annars också i Google Chrome att jag kastas ut till login screenen. Helt spontant verkar det som.
<Peyam> realubot: nu har jag kaffeockså
<Peyam> DrGrov: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769519
<Peyam> DrGrov:  bugg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 980519 in Fedora "Random log off in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
<Peyam> DrGrov: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/431683-login-problem-ubuntu-10-4-a.html
<Peyam> hoppas det hjälper
<realubot> Peyam: Bra.
<realubot> Peyam: Kaffe at night is the shit.
<Peyam> indeed
<realubot> DrGrov: Skumt.
<Peyam> DrGrov: fixar du det?
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-01
<realubot> Peyam: Dags för nästa kopp.
<Peyam> redan börjat med min andra
<Peyam> why Z{x(kh)}=sum(x(kh)*z^-k)
<Peyam> and not Z{x(kh)}=sum(x(kh)*z^-kh)
<Peyam> fel kanal
<Peyam> hahahaha
<Peyam> jag väntat fam i 5 min på svar
<Peyam> hahahahaha
<Peyam> realubot: jag tar kaffe med snus. mer svenskt än dej
<DrGrov> Peyam: Gokväll gokväll. Jag läser in mig på det du länkar till.
<DrGrov> Peyam: Problemet borde väl lösa sig ifall jag byter till t.ex. XFCE?
<Peyam> xfce på burken du har eller ett fräscht ?
<DrGrov> Peyam: XFCE på burken jag har nu. Kör ju 12.04 sedan i början av december.
<Peyam> vet ej om det kan vara en gnome problem.
<DrGrov> Peyam: Förresten, hittade detta i den senaste länken på linux-archive.org som du länkade till.
<Peyam> jaha. men det kan vara värt o försöka
<DrGrov> Peyam: Dock verkar det finnas en lösning till det hela genom att adda till några linjer i xorg.conf.
<DrGrov> Peyam: Dock vet ej vart egentligen jag borde adda det.
<DrGrov> Peyam: Kolla här ifall du har nån aning. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595280/
<Peyam> vf e det så enkelt på filmer när en kille går ut med en blondin
<Peyam> händer aldrig mig
<Peyam> DrGrov: vänta lite
<DrGrov> Peyam: Det är lugnt. Försöker fråga på #ubuntu också ifall någon haft liknande problem.
<Peyam> de suger
<DrGrov> Peyam: Borde väl bara vara att lägga till den där sektionen som beskrivs i xorg.conf?
<Peyam> det tror jag också.. men låt mig läsa lite först :P
<Peyam> det blir ingen long loop va? du jobbar med datorn så händer det helt plötsligt?
<Peyam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491884 DrGrov
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> fel
<DrGrov> Peyam: Ja, jag jobbar kort med datorn och så händer det efter en stund. Kan hända i princip när som helst.
<Peyam> en blondin pussar en kurd
<Peyam> ja smälte
<Peyam> så söööööööööt
<Peyam> jag vill oxå
<DrGrov> Peyam: Okej, jag tror jag går över till #ubuntu och frågar där
<Peyam> DrGrov: jag googlar.. komme med svar
<Peyam> om det finns
<DrGrov> Peyam: Ok, jag försöker också söka på ubuntu-forums.org ifall det finns något.
<DrGrov> Brukar alltid nästan hittas något där ifall det finns en lösning
<Peyam> DrGrov: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926571
<DrGrov> Peyam: Det var inget konkret där, dock bra att veta att andra lider av lite samma symptom.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> prova med xfce
<Peyam> va jag kan komma på
<Peyam> annars veet ja inte
<DrGrov> Men det ser ju ut att vara något Unity har problem med sedan tidigare.
<DrGrov> Det börjar bli väldigt irriterande efter en stund. Därför försöker jag frenetiskt söka efter en lösning, även på natten :D
<DrGrov> Tack för hjälpen dock Peyam. Jag skall försöka söka vidare efter lösningen.
<Peyam> DrGrov:  jag förstår dej. sorry jag kunde inte va till ngn hjälp
<DrGrov> Peyam: Nej då, ingen orsak att be om ursäkt. Det är lugnt =)
<DrGrov> Vi hörs, jag kilar vidare och söker efter lösningen.
<realubot> Peyam: Din dygnsrytm är knas.
<Peyam> jag vet
<Peyam> snus is the king
<Peyam> e det dåligt o snusa på natten?
<realubot> Han dödde. Vad lär vi oss av det? Det ÄR dåligt att snusa på natten.
<Peyam> tjena
<Peyam> realubot: installade lubuntu
<Peyam> inget för mig
<Peyam> fett tråkigt
<andol> Morgens
<Coffe> tjo
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<KiviE> Jag får följande problem när jag försöker installera eller uppgradera något: cups : Depends: libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0) but 2.10.5-1ubuntu3.2 is installed
<KiviE> förslaget är att göra apt-get -f install men då får jag också problem
<KiviE> libgcrypt11 (1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1) breaks libgnutls26 (<< 2.12.7-3) and is installed.
<KiviE> hur löser jag detta enklast?
<KiviE> Jag kör 12.04 kan jag tillägga :)
<realubot> " När åtta datorer stals vid universitetet i Lund spårade datasystemet själv upp dem. Och inbyggda webbkameror filmade dem som använde dem."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/datorerna-ringde-hem_7878652.svd
<realubot> Mohahaha
<KiviE> jag löste det med en dpkg --configure -a --force-all
<hexabit> Någon som har koll på om man kan byta installera Svenskttal i Android? Jag har gjort en irc-klient som läser upp vad som sägs.
<hexabit> Fungerar inte så bra i Svenska kanaler dock... ;)
<maxjezy> jippiee, stabilt libreoffice är
<maxjezy> skapar ett dokument, väljer spara som, går bakåt i katalogerna och programmet stängs ner totalt
<maxjezy> upprepar jag proceduren sker samma sak
<Dynamit> jaha nähä om man ska ge sig in på GUI skapande i C / C++ till Nintendo Wii inom en överskådlig framtid ;)
<christoffer> Qasaur, tja
<Qasaur> christoffer, tjena
<christoffer> sysslar du mkt med Ubuntu?
<Qasaur> jodå
<Qasaur> Ubuntu Server
<christoffer> aha
<christoffer> Qasaur, angående server har du tips på bra host/VPS i Sverige?
<Qasaur> christoffer, inte i Sverige men jag använder Afterburst som är baserad i Tyskland
<christoffer> aha ok
<Qasaur> vilket är skit bra
<Qasaur> unlimited data
<Markk> Jag kör med Hetzner.
<Markk> Är också najs.
<christoffer> jag kör Amazon EC2 just nu men lite orolig för vad det kan kosta med oregelbunden trafikvolum
<christoffer> volym*
<christoffer> ska titta till Afterburst
<christoffer> och Hetzner
<christoffer> Tack Qasaur Markk
<Qasaur> Markk, är Hetzner bra?
<Qasaur> För dedicated då
<Markk> ja
<Markk> Jag kör med en dedi där.
<christoffer> Qasaur, hur mkt håller du på med ubuntu servrar...fritid eller jobbar med deT?
<Qasaur> christoffer, fritid
<Qasaur> christoffer, hostar www.oparta.com och www.qasaur.com på den
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> vart tomt där...något skoj på gång på sidorna?
<Qasaur> christoffer, nja
<Qasaur> inget speciellt :P
<Qasaur> det är mer som en web playground än något seriöst
<Qasaur> men vem vet, kanske i framtiden så kommer jag ha något nice där
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> har haft www.christofferholmstedt.se sedan början av hösten men blev knas att skriva på både engelska och svenska
<christoffer> så skaffade www.chho.se också
<christoffer> chho.se blir bloggande om free software och dylikt på engelska...medan christofferholmstedt.se blir mer träning och "vardagsliv" på svenska
<johanbr> dagens hoppsan: nyare samsungtelefoner ger ALLA användare läs- & skrivrättigheter till *allt* minne: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2048511
<johanbr> mao har de ingen säkerhet alls
<Nafallo> johanbr: 15 December ar knappast dagens.
<Nafallo> johanbr: dessutom har Samsung OTAs ute for de flesta av de drabbade enheterna
<Nafallo> om inte alla...
<MarkusDBX> Någon som har kläm på när/om, "live-disk-snapshotting" för kvm kommer till ubuntu server? Se följande länk som beskriver funktionen i fedora: http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/first-look-virtual-machine-online-disk-snapshots-coming-fedora-18
<PsynoKhi0> hej, senaste kernel vägrar installera i Precise, ubuntu klagar på att jag har för lite diskutrymme, apt-get låter mig inte köra autoremove eller purge:a gamla kernels, vilka alternativ har jag som inte kräver att pilla med partitioner?
<MarkusDBX> PsynoKhi0: nå? Har du diskutrymme?
<PsynoKhi0> MarkusDBX:  /dev/sda1       7224824 4817128      2040696  71% /
<PsynoKhi0> men
<PsynoKhi0> kunde inte skapa "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-37/arch/alpha/include/asm/barrier.h.dpkg-new" (vid hantering av "./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-37/arch/alpha/include/asm/barrier.h"): Enheten är full
<PsynoKhi0> är det jag får med apt-get dist-uprgade
<PsynoKhi0> apt-get clean hjälper inte
<MarkusDBX> har du bara 2gb ledigt?
<PsynoKhi0> ja, det är en VM jag bara har till skype egentligen
<PsynoKhi0> så jag nöjde mig men en lite hårddisk
<MarkusDBX> är det en uppgradering du försöker göra?
<PsynoKhi0> ja
<MarkusDBX> kanske är det lite tight att ladda ner och sen extrahera paket, med bara 2gb ledigt.
<MarkusDBX> kör du lvm?
<MarkusDBX> kanske läge att utöka disken
<PsynoKhi0> tydligen, därför undrar jag hur jag kan gå förbi beroendetraslet för att plocka bort gamla kernels
<PsynoKhi0> jo, men UTAN att utöka disken
<PsynoKhi0> helst
<MarkusDBX> är osäker, men någon annan kanske vet bättre.
<MarkusDBX> blir ofta problem när man leker omfattande med apt på diskar med för lite utrymme.
<PsynoKhi0> för jag fattar absolut inte hur det att en ny kernel vägrar installera skall förhindra mig att plocka bort gamla
<MarkusDBX> antar att en kernel måste köras, för att kunna installera en ny
<MarkusDBX> ett alternativ är ju att blåsa allt och bara installera om.
<PsynoKhi0> visst
<MarkusDBX> jag har en netbook där jag i princip aldrig kunnat uppdatea för den har bara 4gb ssd som root
<MarkusDBX> *uppgradera
<MarkusDBX> apt har klagat varje gång, och jag har inte orkat böka runt
<MarkusDBX> PsynoKhi0: något du kanske kan göra är att lägga till ytterligare en disk till din vm. Sen lägg apt-cache där typ
<PsynoKhi0> det är också en lösning
<PsynoKhi0> fortfarande omständigt men men ;)
<MarkusDBX> well, det är omständigt att har för lite hdd alltid.
<PsynoKhi0> jag händer fortfarande inte med på varför apt-get tvärstannar pga det
<PsynoKhi0> hänger*
<PsynoKhi0> för lite utrymme? ok låt mig ta bort gammalt skit då ffs
<MarkusDBX> jag tror den vill ladda ner massa paket för att kunna uppgradera. men någon expert här i kanalen kanske vet bättre?
<MarkusDBX> PsynoKhi0: kan rekommendera bleachbit
<PsynoKhi0> mm det är bra
<PsynoKhi0> jaja in med partedmagic, tack ändå för din tid MarkusDBX
<MarkusDBX> lycka till, var så lite
<markus_> Gillar ni potatis?
<markus_> Det är la gott .D
<markus_> Skalad, kokad, saltad
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Några goda råd med att återställa nVidia drivrutinerna till en lite äldre version i 12.04?
<DrGrov> Har tydligen fått X att krasha nu minst 1 gång / dag p.ga. något som inte står rätt till. Tror verkligen det är nVidias drivrutiner som spökar.
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-02
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> ingen här?
<Peyam> realubot: hej
<Peyam> Hi
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort?
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar?
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet?
<ibm> finns det något kommando?
<MarkusDBX> Hej alla, någon som har erfarenhet av hotcopy. En live-snapshot (kernel-driver) från R1Soft.
<MarkusDBX> Den är ett alternativ till live-snapshots med lvm. Den är lite mer flexibel som jag förstår det.
<realubot> "Twitter uppmanar nu alla sina användare att inaktivera Java i sina webbläsare."
<MarkusDBX> realubot: oj, rätt stor grej
<Barre> HeMan: nu har jag lagt upp ett repository på github..
<ibm> jag har kollat på programmet men där finns det inga inställningar för att dela sin internet anslutning som det finns för ett nätverkskort?
<ibm> finns det något annat program som innehåller fler anslutningar?
<ibm> hur startar jag om alla anslutningar inklusive den analoga modemet?
<ibm> finns det något kommando?
 * andol börjar luta mer och mer åt att trots allt ha sin xmpp i sin irssi-screen...
<andol> Har prövat både BitlBee och irssis xmpp plugin, och båda verkar ytligt funkis.
<andol> Någon som har någon djupare erfarenhet/åsikt gällande för respektive nackdelar gällande dessa två alternativ?
<andol> Alternativt, bättre alternativt jag helt missat?
<andol> Det viktiga är att kunna ha xmpp:en i en screen, att sen kunna integrera med irssi är bonus med inte strikt nödvändigt.
<Barre> andol: har bara testat BitlBee, även om den faktiskt fungerade så tyckte jag den var onödigt komplicerad (kan bero på att jag inte orkade sätta mig in i den)
<andol> Barre: Jo, det sätter väl nästan pricken på skillnaden, där pluginen å andra sidan eventuellt kanske är på gränsen till för simpel.
 * andol mumlar lite om saknat stöd för SRV-poster...
<andol> (Hmm, undrar hårt svårt det skulle vara att åtgärda.)
<Barre> man kan aldrig vara nöjd =)
<andol> Nej, det vore alldeles för lätt!
<Peyam> all biatches say yeeeeeeeeeeooooooooo
<Peyam1> jävla router
<tobbe_> ngn som sett Dark Zero Thirty? bra eller skit
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> såg en intervju om en kvinna som älskar o äta bajs
<Peyam> :S
<tobbe_> lät ju trevligt
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> äckligt
<tobbe_> trodde du fattade min ironi ;)
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> det gjorde ja
<Peyam> fast jag ville ändå tillägga att det e super äckligt
<tobbe_> haha
<Peyam> jag saknar unity på ngt sätt
<Peyam> även om jag länge vart kär i xfce
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> tror jag kmr må bättre om ja switchar till windows 2 minuter
<tobbe_> usch och fy
<Peyam> loggar in där och tittar hur tråkig windows ser ut
<Peyam> så sakna jag xfce igen
<tobbe_> har aldrig provat xfce
<tobbe_> själv kör jag cinnamon, även om det ej är helt olikt windows....
<tobbe_> i normala fall gäller OS X, men vill leka lite med linux vid sidan om haha
<Peyam> mint?
<tobbe_> kör ubuntu med cinnamon desktop
<Peyam> du installa själv eller ger ubuntu sinnamon oxå?
<tobbe_> så ser ut som mint
<tobbe_> installera sj som gäller
<Peyam> salam bacheha
<Peyam> död
<Peyam> dött
<Peyam> som vanligt
<David-A> nyss på tv "Det vilda Indien: Tharöknen" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-20:55. Djur i städer i en öken i Indien. Intressant. (tydligen en repris fr tisdag)
<David-A> (finns på svtplay några dagar till)
<Peyam1> David-A: vad finns
<Peyam1> jag missa lite av va du sa
<David-A> "Det vilda Indien: Tharöknen" som nyss sändes i Kunskapskanalen
<Peyam1> orka
<David-A> "Orka is a fictional character that appears in comic books published by Marvel Comics."
<Peyam1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8g2ArhHlyyk
<Peyam> Kurdisk tjej +18 plz Pm
<tobbe_> what haha
<Peyam> hi
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-03
<Peyam> biiiiiiiiiiiiaatches
<David-A> toretts, nu igen?
<Peyam> så skönt o plugga o dricka öl samtidigt
<David-A> ja, det fastnar mycket bättre då. (eller var det blugga o lyssna på musik?)
<Peyam> tkr du d också
<Peyam> det e så nice
<David-A> det finns en teori att man ska ha samma miljö/intryck/sinnestämmning när man ska komma ihåg en sak som när man lärde sig saken.
<David-A> får du ta med öl på tentan?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> haha
<Dynamit> Tja, hur är läget?
<Peyam> hej heeeeeeej
<Peyam> det e ja kissie
<Peyam> hällloooooo
<Peyam> det e jag kissie
<Peyam> jag söker ngn som heter realubot
<realubot> Peyam2: "Jag somnade med sminket på och nu när kväll vaknade kunde jag knappt öppna ögonen haha!! Vill inte ens tänka på hur många ögonfransar som ramlat av!!!"
<Peyam2> bra tips
<realubot> Finns det någon begränsning för Bambuser? Typ, kvalité, datamängd e.t.c?
<Peyam> från pernilla
<Peyam> fråga
<realubot> Går det att använda tjänsten till live-streaming 24/7 gratis?
 * andol bänkar sig inför Super Bowel XLVII.
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-27
<David-A> Flugan 1986 är en re-make av Flugan 1958. i den senare kör Geena Davis en Saab
<Snelhest45> Flugizen.
<David-A> i Long Kiss Goodnight kör väl Geena Davis en Volvo
<hexabit> huttan: Är du redo? :)
<larsemil> lustigt fel. vi kör gnu mailutils mail på en ubuntumaskin. version 2.99.98. där kan man göra mail -r senderaddr.
<larsemil> det är ubuntu
<larsemil> på en debian så är det gnu mailutils 2.99.97. där är -r en helt annan växel
<larsemil> linux i ett nötskal.
<einand> älskar hur mycket man kan få reda på om det interna nätverket från bara  ett e-mail (om sändaren använder outlook)
<bamsefar> einand: Wat?
<einand> bamsefar: ja
<bamsefar> Vad får man reda på menar du?
<einand> [D11:47:45 <einand> x-originating-ip: [10.10.1.16]
<einand> 11:47:51 <einand> ip för datorn som skicka till mig
<einand> 11:47:55 <einand> Received: from KLA-EXCH01.kla.cloud.advania.se (KLA-EXCH01.kla.cloud.advania.se [10.10.1.14])
<einand> 11:48:00 <einand> ip för deras interna maskin
<einand> 11:48:08 <einand> Received: from smtp-av.internal.machines (unknown [10.6.0.17])
<einand> 11:48:16 <einand> ip för deras interna server range
<einand> 11:48:23 <einand> Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of info@segoria.se designates 88.80.182.212 as permitted sender) client-ip=88.80.182.212;
<einand> 11:48:26 <einand> deras externa ip
<bamsefar> Jaha?
<bamsefar> Det där är ju rfc-compliant, det får du oavsett vad du kör för mailserver.
<bamsefar> Eller mailklient.
<einand> Bara outlook som använder sig av X-Originating-IP
<realubot> Tangentbord.
<realubot> Finns det några belägg för att vissa tgb är bättre än andra?
<bamsefar> Ja?
<realubot> Det finns tgb med låga, tryckkänsliga tangenter och det finns tgb med mekaniska tangenter o.s.v.
<realubot> Vad ska man ha?
<bamsefar> Det som känns bra.
<realubot> Det svaret duger inte.
<bamsefar> Jo
<realubot> Det måste ju finnas forskning på att vissa tgb är bättre än andra när det kommer till skrivhatighet, hållfasthet och ergonomi.
<bamsefar> Det tror jag inte.
<realubot> En så fundamental del av datorn som tgb kan ju inte ha lämnats helt åt sitt öde?
<realubot> Så du menar att folk använder tgb på ren chans?
<markusdbx> håller med om att man bör använda forskning och vetenskapliga argument. Givetvis kan man koda snabbt på en miniräknare också, eller slå i spik med kuddar.
<realubot> Exakt min ståndpunkt.
<markusdbx> tar man det ur en företagssynpunkt, så tjänar man oftast på att köpa bästa grejjerna av allt.
<realubot> markusdbx: Exakt.
<realubot> markusdbx: Det är som när vissa köper dator. De glömmer skärmen och tar en skärm för vad som blir över när datorkomponenterna har valts.
<markusdbx> hp och lenovo tar över 30k för sina toppmodeller, för att en affärsman kan torska över 30k på en dag, om datorn krånglar
<realubot> markusdbx: Tangentbordet och musen är ingen struntsak.
<realubot> Det är allvarliga grejer vi snackar om. Därför vill jag ha evidens för vilka tgb som är bäst beroende på bl.a. användingsområde.
<einand> Tror det bästa tangentbordet är det som du själv trivs med
<einand> själv gillar jag gamla 80-tals ibmare
<whuffor> Det finns massor med apple-tillbehör som säljs på argumentet att köpa det dyraste. Dom tar en produkt som kostar x, marknadsför den som en apple-kompatibel produkt och säljer den för x + 50%
<markusdbx> jag diggar också ibm model M, även apple extended II
<markusdbx> dock vill ingen dela rum med mig med ett Model M.
<realubot> Jämför: http://www.komplett.se/logitech-bt-illuminated-keyboard-k810/764735?cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76
<realubot> Och: http://www.komplett.se/cm-storm-quickfire-ultimate-keyboard/795583?cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76
<markusdbx> Model M är najs annars, om man har chefer som övervakar en. JÄVLAR!! vad det jobbas med ett modell M =)
<einand> :)
<einand> älskar klickljudet, och stunsen
<realubot> Det är fundamentalt olika konstruktion. Vad finns det för bevis för att det ena är bättre/sämre än det andra och i vilka sammanhang?
<markusdbx> einand: ja den tillfredställande känslan av att hårt banka till enter när man gör dagens sista commit!
<einand> markusdbx: säger du det
<markusdbx> mm
<einand> får nästan nördgasm när jag tänker på det
<realubot> En sak talar för tgb med tryckkänsliga tangenter och det är att många äldre sekreterare har ledbesvär i fingrarna efter att ha skrivit på skrivmaskin hela yrkeslivet.
<realubot> Det kanske man undviker med ett tgb med tryckkänsliga tangenter.
<einand> realubot: finns ju sådana som tex Surface har, ingen känsla alls
<einand> det är väl också världens tunaste tangentbord
<realubot> Ta bara en sådan sak. Ett tunt tgb ger en annan vinkel i handleden än ett tjockare tgb. Hur påverkar det produktiviteten, skaderisken e.t.c?
<realubot> Det verkar inte finnas någon som har koll på det här.
<einand> realubot: finns ju ergonomiska tangentbord
<einand> https://www.google.se/search?q=ergonomiskt+tangentbord&sa=X&espv=210&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&ei=gj7mUub6N6esyAOit4GIDA&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1019
<einand> http://www.logitech.com/sv-se/articles/528
<realubot> Enligt vem är de egonomiska?
<einand> är  det bara jag som skriver "konstigt" och använder lillfingret för §123 samt tab, chaps, shift
<realubot> Vad tycker ni om möss med kula ovanpå istället för under?
<realubot> Ergonomiska möss?
<einand> gillar jag touchpad bättre
<realubot> Jag tycker en touchpad är bedrövlig när man ska copy&paste.
<einand> hur är det sämre än en mus?
<realubot> Särskilt när knapparna är touch också.
<einand> fast absolut bäst gillar jag "pinnen"
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte. Jag missar oftare. Får göra om markeringen. Det känns mer komplicerat. Skapar irritation.
<einand> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NnajAROBDxc/T7uaFCHilSI/AAAAAAAAiig/y0YG67XUDeE/3072.jpg
<einand> om du kollar den röda grejen i tangentbordet där
<einand> den älskar jag
<realubot> Mm. Jag har testat. Tycker inte om den.
<einand> bästa är att man sätter tummen på den, så slipper man ta bort handen från tangentbordet
<realubot> Men tanken är rätt. Att man inte ska behöva lyfta handen från tgb.
<einand> stör mig på hur otorligt mycket tid man slösar på det
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> fast, så otroligt sällan jag använder musen nu förtiden
<einand> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vimperator/
<realubot> einand: Det var därför jag förslog en lag mot GUI-program utan keyboard shortcuts.
<einand> den har gjort, så man inte ens behöver mus när man surfar nu
<markusdbx> einand: samma här, min mus åker dock ofta fram när det ska photoshoppas
<markusdbx> airbrush och penslar med touchpad är verkligen =/
<einand> markusdbx: photoshop, och design program är väl då man använder musen, typ
<realubot> einand: Jag har testat vvimperator men det blev liksom inte av att jag installerade det igen efter att jag ominstallerat operativet. Så det fick inte riktigt fäste hos mig.
<markusdbx> vimperator? är det typ vimkommandon för allt i os?
<realubot> markusdbx: Men PhotoShop ska du väl ha Bamboo till.
<einand> markusdbx: bara för firefox
<markusdbx> einand: ah, läste nu
<markusdbx> realubot: om man gillar ritplattor. Men jag är kass på att rita =)
<realubot> Det kan vara så att musen är en sådan där uppfinning som man tycker är jättebra men som man inser snarare har segat ner utvecklingen när man tänker efter.
<einand> markusdbx: mest gillar jag att man trycker på "f" så kommer det upp en siffra vid varje länk, så skriver man början på länknamnet, eller siffran
<einand> touchscreen tycker jag är ibland det sämsta som gjorts
<markusdbx> einand: får prova.
<realubot> einand: För att?
<einand> realubot: för då måste man verkligen lyfta handen långt bort från tangentbordet
<realubot> Jag gillade Vimperator men jag gillade det inte tillräckligt mycket för att sakna det när jag inte har det installerat.
<realubot> einand: Kan man markera text med Vimeratör på något smidigt sätt?
<realubot> Jag tycker Clipip och liknade program är grymma men jag behöver bättre metoder för att markera text.
<realubot> *Clipit
<realubot> Snackade med en sjukgymnast. Hon sa att man ska ha kompakta tgb om man har mus så man slipper göra för stor rörelse i sidled när man använder musen.
<realubot> Musen ska ligga rakt framför axeln. Inte tilll höger framför axeln.
<markusdbx> NÃ¥n som ska till fosdem?
<Snelhest45> Aldrig hört talas om.
<larsemil> https://fosdem.org/2014/
<christoffer> markusdbx, funderade länge på att åka...vara med i Ada devroom
<christoffer> men blev aldrig av
<christoffer> får se på länk nu istället
<christoffer> eller ja...om det går på länk...annars blir det att titta filmerna i efterhand
<propus> goddagens allesammans :)
<Snelhest45> propus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMDgekSlkD0
<Snelhest45> Har alla sett den förutom jag?
<propus> haha
<propus> jag har inte sett den :)
<Snelhest45> Sjukt beroendeframkallande.
<propus> haha
<Snelhest45> Har hört genom hela säkert 100 gånger.
<propus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5MTdkPgKc8
<Snelhest45> :S :P
<Qutezy> Snelhest45, har hatet lagt sig mot sär skrivande?
<einand> gjort en popup som fungerar helt utan js
<propus> någon som vet om de är möjligt att raida esata diskar?.. och är de isf en hållbar lösning?
<bamsefar> Det är ju SATA.
<bamsefar> Bara att det är extern SATA.
<propus> ok
<Snelhest45> Esata diskar idag? Trodde det var Elviras tur?
<Snelhest45> Esata är en riktig ragata i vilket fall, så hon kan gott göra det.
<huttan> morgon
<chees> hej
<chees> nån som kör magine i ubuntu?
<chees_> hej nån som kör med magine i linux
<propus> chees_: installera firefox.exe och ladda hem flash för windows 7 och installera de i wine.. funkar smid för mig.
<chees_> hej
<chees_> tack för att du replay
<chees_> jag får bara halv screen
<chees_> när jag kör det så
<chees_> men minimera jag ner den en gång och maximera upp den får jag full screen men då hänger ff typ
<propus> öppna wine configuration och gå in på graphis och klicka i "Emulate a virtual desktop"
<chees_> ok
<chees_> tack
<chees_> ska se
<chees_> vill köra magine i smart tv men den bugar som attans där
<chees_> samma sak där i wine conf
<propus> okej.. funkar då för mig :)
<chees_> ok
<chees_> är du tvungen köra emulator?
<propus> yes
<chees_> ok
<chees_> ska jag skrolla tv kanalerna gör den de bakom tv bilden
<propus> kk
<cHarNe2> någon här som kodar och kan tipsa om nått bra program att rita UML i? var ett tag sedan jag ritade sånt
<cHarNe2> har testat lite olika, men några känns klumpiga
<christoffer> cHarNe2, tyvärr finns det inget klockrent fritt program
<christoffer> bästa jag kan rekommendera är Dia
<christoffer> men har trist gränssnitt och kan vara lite bökigt
<christoffer> men det jag använder
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld: Kattens hemliga vägar" SVT2 20:00-21:00. elektroniskt övervakade katter, det gillar vi (repris tis, lör)
<Snelhest45> Nej, det gör vi inte.
<Snelhest45> Ni kränker katternas privatliv.
<larsemil> :D
<Qutezy> Snelhest45, har du slutat hata sär skrivningar?
<Snelhest45> Qutezy!*@* added to ignore list.
<larsemil> det var väl lite orätt vist
 * andol för söker han med.
<Qutezy> Snelhest45, meh.
<Qutezy> ser du inte vad ja skriver nu?
<larsemil> andol: nu var du jätte rolig!
<Snelhest45> Verkligen riktigt efterblivna mongon som huserar i den här kanalen.
<larsemil> hus erar?
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> förlåt
<Snelhest45> Jävla idioter.
<larsemil> klockan är mycket och jag är trött
<andol> larsemil: Omoget av oss? :)
<QTjezy> justja, bill gates är ju med i skavlan
<QTjezy> någon som såg det?
<larsemil> andol: aningen. men lite roligt också
<QTjezy> mycket intressant med bill i skavlan
<QTjezy> han är ju mycket generös med sina pengar som han tjänat ihop
<QTjezy> tänk om alla hade använt linux eller mac, då hade inga pengar gått till att rädda livet på miljarder människor genom mediciner och utsäde
<Draken> tänk om folk använde buggfria program
<andol> Känns som en lite omväg att ge pengar till Microsoft för att Bill Gates ska kunna ge en liten del utav det vidare?
<QTjezy> andol, men om man frågar efter pengar till välgörenhet så ger ju folk inga pengar
<QTjezy> nu ger han människor ett galet bra operativsystem i utbyte mot pengar som han sedan ska skänka bort på bästa möjliga vis
 * andol ger pengar till Amnesty, Rädda barnen och Röda korsett.
<QTjezy> tror faktiskt mer på bill gates metoden än diverse rädda barnen organisationer
<QTjezy> men, det ena utesluter ju inte det andra från att vara bra
<andol> QTjezy: Tja, i sådant fall är det ju fortfarande bättre att donera till hans stiftelsen än att gå omvägen via Microsoft.
<David-A> QTjezy: "galet bra operativsystem"? nu trollar du igen
<QTjezy> andol, idag ja
<QTjezy> om zlatan öppnar en stiftelse så går den säkert med bra
<QTjezy> för alla vet vem han är och så, om valfri unge från förorten gör samma sak går det nog inte lika bra.
<QTjezy> David-A, galet bra för mig och miljarder andra.
<QTjezy> allt funkar ju givetvis inte för alla
<QTjezy> ungefär som med bilar
<QTjezy> man kan inte åka offroad med en fiat punto
<QTjezy> men den är galet bra på fickparkering och stadstrafik
<QTjezy> hur många behöver åka offroad egentligen?
<QTjezy> David-A, du förstår säkert nu att jag inte trollar när jag lagt fram det så smidigt för dig att förstå här
<Draken> säg när m-soft har levererat ett buggfritt system, så att han inte kan sälja ett nytt buggit system
<QTjezy> allt handlar inte om att trolla linuxfolk
<QTjezy> Draken, kanske aldrig, vad har det med saken att göra?
<QTjezy> volvo har haft buggar med
<QTjezy> Draken, buggar i windows och buggar i linux och i mac, sånt kommer alltid existera.
<Draken> vist buggar finns överallt.
<David-A> QTjezy: tänker du dej ett säkert och ekonomiskt försvarbart windows-system att man kör firefox el chrome i stället för IE, och openoffice el libreoffice i stället för ms-office?
<David-A> QTjezy: och i så fall, varför skulle windows vara så himla bra bara för att hantera minne, hårddisk o fönsterramar?
<David-A> QTjezy: när man bara kan välja mellan fat o ntfs på hårddisken?
<QTjezy> känns lite som vi går offtopic
<QTjezy> det jag menar är att det är ju bra att bill gates gjorde de val han gjorde med sitt företag
<David-A> QTjezy: att han dödade konkurrensen med ojusta metoder, eller att han slutade på ms o börja göra bra saker?
<QTjezy> David-A, sånt är ju ovanligt i branchen.
<QTjezy> men ja är intresserad
<QTjezy> hur dödade han konkurrensen?
<David-A> QTjezy: ms-dos o pc-dos var kompatibla o ms första programvaror kunde köras på båda, men de la in en test som visade "skaffa ms-dos" om progr märkte att det kördes på pc-dos.
<QTjezy> var står det att hårdvaran i datorerna ska kunna moddas fritt?
<QTjezy> mjukvaran
<QTjezy> men, ja, om han hade låtit andra varit med och lekt hade det antagligen blivit mer att välja på tidigare
<David-A> QTjezy: ms frontpage skapade html med buggar i som störde netscape men inte ie
<QTjezy> jo, på den tiden var det så
<QTjezy> sverige sålde järnmalm till hitler
<QTjezy> sen kom internet och alla slutade pilla i kakburken
<QTjezy> om MS gått ut med att det var ett fritt och öppet operativsystem och allt
<QTjezy> då hade jag förstått det du påpekar
<David-A> QTjezy: så är det fortfarande. style-attribut som stör firefox men inte ie
<QTjezy> endå har firefox större andel av marknaden än ie?
<QTjezy> de går ju inte dåligt för varken chrome, opera eller ie
<QTjezy> eller firefox
<QTjezy> ubuntu funkar inte speciellt bra med många program jag kör heller
<QTjezy> men då är det väl alla andra som inte vill sammarbeta med ubuntu
<QTjezy> det enda jag tycker är lite knepigt med windows är kostnaden
<QTjezy> passar dåligt med min plånbok
<QTjezy> sen stör jag mig som vanligt på alla buggar som följer med alla operativsystem
<QTjezy> väljer alltid det som funkar bäst för stunden
<David-A> QTjezy: prestandan då? att flytta 1 fil till papperskorgen tar mindre än 1 sekund i windows o ubuntu. men att flytta 200 filer tar ca 200 sekunder i windows men fortfarande bare en bråkdels sek i ubuntu
<QTjezy> det är ingenting ja stör mig speciellt mycket på
<David-A> QTjezy: använder du IE och ms-office eller andra alternativ?
<QTjezy> däremot så funkar överföringshastigheterna bättre i usb 3 och usb generellt
<QTjezy> jag använder chrome, ibland firefox om ja behöver någon bra addon
<QTjezy> office för mig är notepad
<QTjezy> sitter inte och skriver på någon bok för tillfället, men om ja ska skriva så kollar jag nog in båda ordentligt innan
<David-A> QTjezy: notepad, inte ens notepad2 el notepad+ ?
<QTjezy> jag avinstallerar internetexplorer
<QTjezy> näh, den som följer med funkar fint
<QTjezy> ser likadan ut som den alltid gjort
<QTjezy> jag var lite frälst i linux på den tiden då windows inte presterade lika bra och låg lite på fel spår i allt
<QTjezy> hatade windows där ett tag för allt skit som de höll på med
<QTjezy> men sen visade windows att de kunde göra operativsystem igen med windows 7 och 8
<David-A> QTjezy: är du säker på att du avinstallerat IE ? om windows update, hjälp el kontrollpanelen behöver öppna en browser, funkar det ändå?
<QTjezy> ja, det är avinstallerat
<QTjezy> den använder väl bara explorer?
<propus> QTjezy: man kan inte avinstallera IE.. men avaktiverar de bara.
<QTjezy> propus, så kanske det var
<QTjezy> har inte så dåligt med diskutrymme att de spelar någon större roll
<QTjezy> har avaktiverat det iaf, det var ett tips jag fick för att ta bort en bugg som inte tillät mig spela GTA IV
<propus> :)
<QTjezy> synd att det går så dåligt för tradera att de måste ha reklam för oseriösa företag på sidan med
<propus> vad är de för oseriösa företag?
<QTjezy> "Nu avslöjar hon: Så fick jag ögonfransarna
<QTjezy> nu berättar modebloggaren om sitt smarta knep
<QTjezy> BEJEWELED Slots
<QTjezy> massa skit
<propus> hehe
<QTjezy> IKANO banken
<QTjezy> 3
<David-A> två män åtalas i USA för att försökt sälja en milj bitcoin: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/atalas-for-penningtvatt-av-bitcoin_8935252.svd
<David-A> Banken stängde bitcoin-börsens konton: http://www.metro.se/teknik/banken-stangde-bitcoin-borsens-konton/EVHnax!LbDBoRl3qHDo/
<QTjezy> varför kalla honom carl
<QTjezy> han heter ju sebastian
<QTjezy> han tycker uppenbarligen synd om sig själv och tycker att han gjort rätt, eller att folk ska ha förståelse för att han hållt sig gömd under månader med folks pengar
<QTjezy> ett jävla as är vad han är
<David-A> den vanliga fotnoten i en tidningsartikel: "(*) för att skydda offrets identitet kallar vi henne Eva, fast hon egentligen heter Margareta"
<QTjezy> han är ju dock inte offret
<QTjezy> utan han är ju gärningsmannen
<QTjezy> https://kapiton.se/news/8
<QTjezy> där skriver han vad som hänt på sin egen sajt och undertecknar med sitt eget namn
<David-A> kan det vara så att han råkat radera filerna el förhalar för att behålla pengarna, o bara skyller på banken för o slippa avslöja det?
<QTjezy> ja, han har nog hamnat i drogmissbruk på stureplan eller något
<QTjezy> eller är under hotbild av något slag
<propus> någon här som har en amd-fx processor?
<QTjezy> nepp, här har det alltid varit intel på alla maskiner
<QTjezy> hos mig, kanske i kanalen har vi någon amd-fx:are
<propus> okej.. här har de vart amd dom senaste 12 åren :)
<QTjezy> vad är det som lockar med amd?
<QTjezy> kör du amd grafik med?
<propus> vad är de som lockar med intel?
<propus> Joo nu kör jag med radeon.. körde nvidia i min förra rigg..
<QTjezy> intel har bra inbyggd grafikkrets
<propus> så amd har inte bra APU ?
<QTjezy> jag vet inte, har ju inte testat :)
<QTjezy> men jag har nvidia för cuda
<propus> okej =)
<propus> visst var de du som höll på med blender va?
<QTjezy> jo
<David-A> (det normala är att man svarar "ja" om man har o är tyst annars, men vi kan göra tvärtom)
<David-A> nej, jag har inte amd-fx, utan en annan långsammare amd
<David-A> (sen kan propus använda uteslutningsmetoden för att se vilka som har)
<QTjezy> äh, alla är så tysta så
<propus> hehe
<QTjezy> propus, är amd-fx bra då?
<David-A> klart den är, den slutar ju på "fx"
<propus> QTjezy: joo jag är nöjd med denna cpu.. :).. dock har jag 8120 modellen som har slö IPC.. men ahh.. tror inte jag skulle märka någon skillnad om jag bytte till en nyare modell.
<QTjezy> propus, hur mycket grafikminne har den?
<propus> QTjezy: den har ingen grafikkrets.
<QTjezy> aha
<QTjezy> jag tycker det är smidigt att ha en grafikkrets så jag slipper belasta min dedikerade gpu med massa smått skit
<QTjezy> så kan ja ha den till rendering och spel
<QTjezy> men nu börjar min nvidia gtx ge upp
<QTjezy> konstiga pixlar
<propus> okej.. jaa de är ju en smart tanke.. dock har jag en grafikkrets på moderkortet..
<propus> hur kör man igång ett renderings test i blender?
<QTjezy> F12
<David-A> personalen kroppsvisiterades för att kontrollera om de stulit frukostbullar: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/varlden/amazon-anlitade-nazistvakter-for-att-kontrollera-personal_7918392.svd
<QTjezy> hur vet dom att vakterna är nazister
<QTjezy> justja, expo :)
<QTjezy> ovanligt att vakter bär svart uniform
<QTjezy> svenska polisen är de riktiga nazikräken
<QTjezy> för hemliga register över folk som inte ska överleva förintelsen som komma skall
<propus> yeah baby!
<propus> vad skulle man ha hittat på?.. vart som sugen på att spela GTA.. men de blir svårt utan windows.
<QTjezy> propus, ja, installera windows
<propus> Nej!..
<propus> gillar inte windows :)
<QTjezy> men du kan ju använda det till gta och sen när du lirat klart tar du bort det
<QTjezy> så gör några av de mest hårdkokta linuxarna här
<QTjezy> vi har tex philip5 som kör windows ganska ofta
<QTjezy> och han driver tex en egen ppa för ubuntu
 * David-A har winXP i en vm men har inte kört den på år o dag
<propus> QTjezy: har lite dåligt med utrymme för att göra de... och är inte sugen på att ta bort linux.
<QTjezy> ah
<QTjezy> propus, vi får hoppas att gta 5 kommer till linux på steam då
<propus> QTjezy: har bara 1 120gb's ssd i min workstation..
<propus> QTjezy: jaa de vore nice :)
<QTjezy> oj, ja de blir tajt.
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-28
<QTjezy> vilket gta tänkte du lira?
<QTjezy> kanske en xp på virtuell maskin med gta san andreas?
<QTjezy> gta iv är ju bara det galet stort
<QTjezy> jag har gta liberty city
<QTjezy> det är ju två gta lir i ett, 16 gb installerat
<QTjezy> plus alla tilllägg som krävs
<propus> Okej.. var sugen på gta iv..
<QTjezy> spelet är galet billigt nu iaf
<QTjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/301101/200380411/gta-iv-pc-episodes-from-liberty-city-pc-
<propus> jo =)
<QTjezy> mycket spel för pengarna
<QTjezy> men ja vill ha gta 5
<propus> De vill jag med :).. måste nog köpa de och spela på gummans xbox :)
<QTjezy> släpps det inte innan mitten av februari så blir jag ledsen
<QTjezy> till pc
<propus> okej
<David-A> appar läcker uppgifter till NSA bl.a om sexuell läggning: http://www.ystadsallehanda.se/utrikes/article2076942/Mobilappar-lacker-uppgifter-till-NSA.html
<QTjezy> läcker är väl lite att ta i
<QTjezy> det är ju inte så att folk är hemliga med denna info, och vad är det dom är rädda för? det är ju inte olagligt att vara varken hetro, homo eller trans.
<cHarNe2> inte i sverige..
<QTjezy> nej, i vissa länder är det ju det
<QTjezy> men man måste vara ganska knasigt konspiratorisk om man tror att NSA ger informationen till andra länder
<QTjezy> som finns tillgänglig på facebook.
<QTjezy> räcker ju att böghatande länder bara tittar vilka som är homo eller ej på facebook
<David-A> QTjezy: vad vill du säga med den, som det ser ut, överslätande kommentaren? att du tycker NSAs övervakning är okej?
<QTjezy> nej
<QTjezy> men det är ju inte NSA som är problemet
<QTjezy> utan facebook och människors dumhet
<QTjezy> och de länder som faktiskt hatar bögar
<QTjezy> hej jag vill inte bli registrerad av NSA, men gärna av facebook.
<David-A> jo, de två andra sakerna är ju *också* problem
<QTjezy> jag är givetvis emot hela nsa,fra,säpo och polis grejen
<QTjezy> alla de kör nazi stilen
<QTjezy> dom jagar missbrukare år 2014
<QTjezy> får svenska folket att tro att cannabis är dödligt
<QTjezy> och att alkohol är kultur
<QTjezy> och pratar multikulti, när de menar svensk kultur.
<QTjezy> tycker det blir fel av svenskar att sitta och hacka på nsa när svensk underrättelsetjänst och polis är typ samma
<QTjezy> vi har egna problem
<QTjezy> jag väntar bara på att något av de nordiska länderna ska avkriminalisera bruk av cannabis sen flyttar jag dit
<QTjezy> var de nu blir
<propus> QTjezy: so you like to puff puff? :)
<QTjezy> propus, jag har testat och tycker det är bra mycket trevligare än alkohol
<propus> QTjezy: då tycker vi samma.
<QTjezy> så förstår jag att cannabis är vägen till bättre ekonomi världen över
<QTjezy> då fattiga länder med bra klimat har optimala förhållanden för att odla cannabis
<QTjezy> utan negativ påverkan på deras mark
<propus> cannabis har många fördelar..
<QTjezy> det är alltid trevligare att diskutera cannabis med de som är för än emot
<propus> problemet är bara att staten inte vet hur dom ska göra cannabis lönsamt.. när staten kommit på de kommer cannabis bli lagligt.
<QTjezy> cannabis var lagligt i sverige 1950
<QTjezy> eller, då blev det olagligt,
<QTjezy> innan dess var det den vanligaste medicinen i sverige typ
<propus> okej.
<QTjezy> finns med i fass än idag
<QTjezy> men nu är den tillbaka i ny form
<QTjezy> sativex
<QTjezy> som jag vill ha men man måste ha MS eller något sånt för det.
<propus> okej.. du får skaffa ms.. eller parkinson eller vad de heter.. missbruka meth så får du till slut parkinson :P
<QTjezy> :)
<QTjezy> det blir lagligt typ snart
<David-A> "måste ha MicroSoft eller något för det"? det har du väl?
<QTjezy> kidsen röker ju det idag som galningar
<QTjezy> och kidsen är ju framtiden så.
<QTjezy> dagens ungdom är mina favoriter, de har huvudet på skaft
<QTjezy> propus, hur gammal är du?
<propus> QTjezy: 32.
<David-A> tvärtom, dagens ungdomar går med näsan i mobilen o bryr sej bara om bieber o gaga, o inte om viktiga saker
<QTjezy> David-A, det är det som är bra
<QTjezy> de har idoler som röker gräs och så röker de gräs själva
<QTjezy> vi kan ju inte kriminalisera alla kids
<David-A> klart vi kan
<QTjezy> de ska ju rösta i valet som kommer nu
<QTjezy> jag ska rösta på den där snygga bruden i centerns ungdomsförbund
<QTjezy> som är pro legalisering
 * David-A googlade "den där snygga bruden i centerns ungdomsförbund", det blev inte alls bra
<Barre> morgen
<propus> morgon morgon.
<Philip5> semla är inte så dumt ändå... inte ens före lunch...
<Philip5> Barre: hur går det med kde?
<Barre> Philip5: det flyter på, är inte riktigt nöjd med hur den hanterar (eller snarare inte hanterar) multi-skrämar
<Barre> Philip5: varje gång ja bootar måste jag tala om för KDE i vilken ordning skärmarna står, och gud förjude om en skärm är avstängd under boot och jag sätter på den senare, då måste jag konfigurera skrämordningen igen.. men annars är det ok.
<Barre> Philip5: gillar "activities" mycket
<Barre> Philip5: men jag gillar "activities" mycket
<Philip5> aha, jag kör ju bara med en skärm så jag har inte stött på det. går det inte att forca hur de ska vara på något sätt?
<impaktor> Någon som är intresserad av att översätta ett spel? http://pioneerspacesim.net/
<impaktor> Status på översättningar syns här: https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/pioneer/
<Barre> Philip5: vet inte, jag har inte lyckats ialla fall. provat med System Settings i kde samt med nVidia-settings.. same same, but different
<Barre> men det är ju inte direkt ett jätte problem, det tar 5-10sek att ställa in det, men det är ett irritationsmoment =)
<Philip5> låter meckigt
<Philip5> förstår jag
<Philip5> fast när jag tänker efter så hade jag något liknande när jag körde med hdmi-out till min tv som andraskärm och den alltid fick fel upplösning och mindes aldrig ändringen. det blev också olika om jag bootade datorn med tvn på eller av
<Philip5> kör inte så nu så jag minns inte riktigt hur det blev men det var också något jag alltid fick bocka om
<Barre> det måste ju finnas något sätt att lösa det på, men jag har inte orkat leta reda på det eller skriva nått script heller för den delen.
<Philip5> Barre: snabbgooglade och en workaround från en snubbe med ett kort script: http://earlruby.org/2013/03/workaround-to-fix-the-problem-of-kde-forgetting-your-multi-monitor-setup/
<Barre> Philip5: tackar, skall testa ikväll =)
<Philip5> men det verkar vara ett vanlig problem när man googlar och det finns buggrapporter på det så det är lite konstigt att det inte fixas
<DrLinux> NÃ¥gon som har erfarenhet av MUD clienter?
<larsemil> Barre: vad konstigt. för jag är så sjukt nöjd med hur kde hanterar mina två skärmar. har ALDRIG haft något problem alls. :)
<larsemil> Barre: men kanske är för att mina skärmar står på "rätt ställe"
<HeMan> fast man tappar mindre tid på att köra med flera virtuella skrivbort i en 3x3-matris än att köra med flera skärmar
<Coffe> Barre:  låter mer som problem med gxf driver än kde .
<Coffe> gfx even
<HeMan> dvs man är mer effektiv med en skärm än med flera
<Coffe> beror helt på vad man gör
<HeMan> det tar alltid tid att flytta blicken mellan två skärmar
<HeMan> betydligt längre tid än man tror
<Coffe> beror lite på vana ,
<HeMan> nej
<Coffe> hur lång tid tar det att fokusera om bilden på de du tittar om det plötsligen ändras
<Coffe> och ev tidsförluster av glömma vad som står på en sida
<HeMan> bara att flytta blicken tar tid
<Coffe> men det gör du även men lite mindre rörelser för scanna av den nya sida du tar fram
<HeMan> det är by design i konstruktionen av synen
<HeMan> det är därför man inte ska flytta blicken
<Coffe> trodde de bara gällde i trafiken :P där många tillämpar det
<HeMan> blicken-pilen-filen!
<HeMan> :)
<larsemil> oavsett vad du säger skulle jag inte överleva utan två skärmar på jobbet.
<Coffe> instämmer helt med larsemil
<HeMan> larsemil: men det är ju för att din hud omvandlar strålningen till kärlek!
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har ställt skärmarna bakom varandra så att jag inte behöver flytta blicken
<larsemil> lite krångligt att se en del program , men det är värt det
<larsemil> :D
<HeMan> larsemil: smart!
<DrLinux> Ingen vet en bra MUD client?
<einand> TinTin++
<DrLinux> einand och hur installerar jag den?
<einand> http://tintin.sourceforge.net/
<andol> Verkar annars finnas som paket, och heter just tintin++
<DrLinux> andol, tack
<DrLinux> Först installera 3 olika klienter och ingen har fungerat så hoppas på den här
<DrLinux> försökt*
<DrLinux> Det finns ingen som är mer användarvänlig?
<einand> det är ju mud du snackar om, kan inte bli lättare
<sakjur> DrLinux: Telnet?
<DrLinux> sakjur.. telnet på linux?
<sakjur> DrLinux: ja?
<lord4163> logitechz4
<lord4163> wrong chat :P
<lord4163> lexbase är en rolig sida :P
<realubot> "Ask vill därför ge utredningen breda direktiv och bland annat titta på om man ska kunna fällas för vårdslöshet eller oaktsamhet i ett våldtäktsmål, i stället för en samtyckeslag."
<realubot> Nu har det slagit slint alldeles i huvudet på justitieministern igen. Tragiskt.
<realubot> Vårdslöshet i sex.
<realubot> Det ny brottet. Sinnesjukt.
<realubot> *nya
<realubot> Amnesty föreslår avkriminalisering av sexköp. Sverige rasar. Ingen frågar sig varför Amnesty vill avkriminalisera sexköp. I vuxendagiset Sverige så beror det på att alla hatar kvinnor. För den som har en sekund över till verkligheten så handlar det om att kvinnor som säljer sex far väldigt illa när sexköp är kriminellt.
<realubot> Det är på allvar inte hälsosamt för hjärnan att läsa inrikesnyheter.
<Meerkat> vårdslöshet i samlag?
<Meerkat> Kommer häften av alla föräldrar åka dit då?
<realubot> Meerkat: Du har haft ett vårdslöst samlag. Det blir fällande dom för våldtäkt och 6 år på kåken.
<realubot> Ännu sjukare är att Ask säger att mannen är skyldig att kontrollera hur kvinnan mår. Hur fan ska det gå till?
<Meerkat> försök inte hitta logik i hennes förslag. Det är slöseri med tid.
<realubot> Tur att QTjezy inte läser det här. Jag tror inte hans hälsa klarar så här mycket på en och samma dag.
<realubot> Meerkat: Du har rätt.
<realubot> Meerkat: Det var dumt av mig att tro att det fanns en förnuftig tanke bakom förslaget.
<realubot> Här kommer nästa hål i huvudet:
<realubot> "Men Socialdemokraterna inför även nya krav på de som inte går ut skolan. Ett särskilt utbildningskontrakt kommer tecknas med alla under 25 år som inte klarar av studierna. Den som inte är beredd att fullfölja studierna enligt en individuell studieplan kommer inte heller att beviljas socialbidrag."
<realubot> Den här gången är det Ibrahim Baylan som har ballat ur. Omväxling förnöjer.
 * realubot skrattar och gråter samtidigt.
<realubot> Självklart ska alla vuxna som inte klarar av att försörja sig ha rätt till ek. bistånd. Alternativet blir nämligen att vända sig till Gyllene Grynings soppkök. Men Baylan kanske vill att ungdomarna ska sätta sitt sista hopp till högerextremister.
 * realubot kontrollerar om det trots allt är 1:a april i dag.
<realubot> Det var länge sedan jag läste så många hjärndöda förslag från politiker på en och samma dag. Det märks att det drar ihop sig till val.
<Barre> realubot: jag är väl medveten om att det är valår och tycker självklart att det skall debateras och diskuteras politik, MEN jag tycker inte denna IRC-kanal är lämpad för det och ber dig att fortsätta diskussionen någon annan stans. tackar.
<andol> Barre: +1
<andol> (Och då är jag till och med rätt politiskt intresserad.)
<peyam> asså irc clienter är de mest tråkiga chattprogrammen
<peyam> pidgin e också ful
<peyam> får köra irssi ett tag dårå
<peyam> har inte ätit ngt sen igår
<lord4163> peyam: Cable e ganska fin
<peyam> ska se
<peyam> lord4163: den ser bra ut
<peyam> lord4163: innan jag testar, finns den i ubuntu repository+
<peyam> lord4163:  cable : Depends: libgranite1 (>= 0.2.0~) but it is not installable
<peyam> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam_> realubot: David-A där?
<peyam_> he
<David-A> peyam el peyam_, varför fråga realu?
<Peyam> läger?
<Peyam> läget?
<Peyam> vet du var det finns billiga takkristaller?
<Peyam> kristallkrona
<David-A> när ishotellet stänger kanske du kan få deras kristallkrona billigt
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-29
<larsemil> MORRN!
<christoffer> God morgon larsemil
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> §eller go´förmiddag kanske
<Barre> Philip5: fungerade inte med det tipset, de verkar gjort om lite under skalet sen scriptet gjordes :/ men en liknande manöver/script borde lösa mitt problem. Men jag har som sagt inte haft ork/tid att kolla vidare.
<ePax> 0_o
<Philip5> Barre: aha, men något i den stilen borde funka som workaround kan man tycka
<einand> Philip5: jag köpte ett Pol-filter i helgen, och så har det inte vart en enda dag sol :(
<Philip5> einand: nä det är inget väder som är så kul för fotofolk
<qtjezy> einand, du kan ju testa den framför tv
<Philip5> einand: jag köpte mig ett macroobjektiv nyligen så nu väntar jag in våren och småkrypen :)
<einand> Philip5: njea, håller jag inte med om, är jättevackra snö-virvlar
<Barre> jo, det kan man tycka, men jag orkar inte.. har så mycket annat roligare att göra Philip5  ;)
<einand> qtjezy: har ingen tv
<Philip5> einand: här i uppland är det bara gråmulet och platt ljus hela tiden utan någon upphetsning direkt
<qtjezy> einand, har du ingen skärm då?
<einand> qtjezy: Nix
<qtjezy> einand, vad har du då?
<qtjezy> bio?
<qtjezy> :)
<einand> japp
<einand> projektor
<einand> har inte ens en dator hemma längre. För vägrar betala tv-licens
<qtjezy> de gör jag med.
<qtjezy> jag har ingen tv eller dator eller surfplatta
<qtjezy> jag funderar på att skaffa en lp-spelare
<einand> har en surfplatta med 3Gb/mån, så är nyfiken på om tingsrätten godkänner det som licenspliktigt
<einand> eller som jag väljer att kalla det, jag har 100Kbs internet
<einand> vilket inte kan strömma film
<qtjezy> vad är det som driver dig att inte bryta mot lagen
<einand> alltså, jag tittar inte på SVT, så därför skall jag inte betala för det
<qtjezy> men du vill kanske kunna titta på youtube?
<qtjezy> eller ladda ner stora filer?
<einand> har en server i tyskland när jag laddar ner stora filer
<qtjezy> så du åker och hämtar filerna i tyskland sedan?
<einand> laddar jag ner på jobbet, eller någon annanstans, inte direkt några hinder
<qtjezy> sant
<qtjezy> tycker endå det är att ge upp frihet
<qtjezy> men för vad?
<qtjezy> att leva inom lagen?
<qtjezy> för vem?
<einand> tycker jag fått större frihet
<einand> har inte direkt något som hindrar mig
<qtjezy> jo, kanske är bra att inte vara online för mycket
<einand> jag är online 24/7
<einand> fast använder mer eller mindre bara det som finns hemma som "dum terminal" numera till mina maskiner i tyskland
<qtjezy> kanske är det den ständiga uppkopplingen som får oss att tappa vår totala självrespekt och får oss att falla in i ett hamsterhjul av hipsterness.
<einand> mycket smidigare så, tex när man kompilerar så kan man tilfälligt köpa högre kapcitet
<einand> eller behöver jag mera ram, så köper jag det tillfälligt
<einand> minskat mina hårdvarukostnader med typ 50-70%
<einand> känner mig mera fri nu än innan, eftersom jag kan jobba precis vart jag vill. Har inget behov av att vara "hemma"
<qtjezy> tyskarna, litar du på dem?
<qtjezy> de har ett mörkt förflutet
<einand> Litar inte på någon
<qtjezy> sprängdes ju en bomb för inte så länge sedan i tyskland
<qtjezy> får hoppas dina servers står säkert
<einand> mot bomber oroar jag mig inte, har en kopia i australien och usa med.
<einand> därimot så är det avlyssning som oroar mig mest
<einand> tanken är, att ha säkerhetskopia i vare världsdel. När jag orkar få igång allting
<larsemil> vad var det du jobbade med nu igen?
<einand> larsemil: detta är för mitt privata behov, men annars jobbar jag på Advanced Nuclear Technology International
<larsemil> okQ
<einand> när ett brott är preskiberat, är det lagligt att behålla det "stulna" materialet då, eller är det ett brott som fortfarande pågår?
<einand> Skolbussarna kör hem eleverna tidigare i dag på grund av snöyra och halka. Skolan kontaktar föräldrarna och informationen finns även på Schoolsoft.
<einand> i skåne
<realubot> einand: Google säger häleri.
<einand> realubot: även om jag är tjuven?
<realubot> einand: Det är ju fortfarande stöldgods. Även om tiden för åtal om stöld har löpt ut.
<einand> realubot: fast nu är det förstås en kopia, av en stulen databas
<realubot> Man tycker att värdet i databasen inte ligger i kopian utan i den skada som stälden innebär.
<realubot> Det är ju inte bitarna som räknas utan vad bitarna representerar.
<realubot> TPB-killarnas böter är ju kopplat till ett påstått värde av filmerna. Inte ettorna och nollornas värde. Jag misstänker att man ser likadant på en databas.
<realubot> *skadestånd
<realubot> Men det är en knepig fråga.
<realubot> Det låter hur som helst ologiskt att man ska kunna använda databasen fritt efter x år bara för att dataintrånget inte är åtalbart längre.
<maddoc> Hur är det med saker som är publikt tillgängliga egentligen? Är det olagligt att läsa wikileaks och tidningarna som rapporterar om saker därifrån?
<maddoc> D.v.s. även om de blivit publika på ett olagligt sätt (brott mot tystnadsplikt/intrång).
<realubot> maddoc: Det är knappast olagligt att läsa och tidningarna har ju källskydd så de behöver inte tala om varifrån informationen kommer.
<UkuleleSolen> God dagens!
<einand> Någon som vet om det finns någon form av "OCR" mjukvara som kan identifera vilken font som används
<larsemil> inte webbaserad alltså?
<larsemil> http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<einand> nä, något jag kan scripta
<einand> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/anvande-flygbiljett-for-att-ata-gratis-i-ett-ar/
<maddoc> realubot: Då borde ju inte en gammal databas från något hack vara olaglig heller. Om den varit publik d.v.s.
<einand> Det är det jag funderar på
<einand> när blir den laglig
<einand> eller vad får man göra med den
<einand> sak samma, jag funderar på det. Om jag hittar en cd med en databas på, och lämnar den till polisen, får tillbaka den efter 3 månader. Äger jag då den?
<realubot> maddoc: Det där resonemanget håller knappast. Då skulle ju en film få fildelas fritt bara för att den har gått att ladda ner på ett annat ställe först.
<realubot> maddoc: Det behöver inte vara tillåtet att inneha och tillgängliggöra db bara för att den har varit publik eller vara för att preskribitionstiden har gått ut.
<realubot> Det är fortfarande ett värde som någon annan äger.
<realubot> Då kan du inte göra vad du vill med den.
<realubot> einand: db omfattas väl av katalogskyddet eller något så du gör dig väl skyldig till brott mot upphovsrätten om du använder db hur du vill.
<maddoc> realubot: Så det är olagligt att läsa på wikileaks?
<realubot> Vad jag menar är: du äger inte filen/saken bara för att preskribtionstiden för åtalet om stölden har gått ut. Det är fortfarande inte er ägodel.
<maddoc> Men är det olagligt att inneha?
<maddoc> Gör man något olagligt om man har en cachande proxy och någon på ditt nät surfar till upphovsrättsskyddat material? :-)
<realubot> maddoc: Det tror jag att det är.
<realubot> Att inneha allså.
<einand> nä, menar ju inte att jag får fildela en film bara för att jag hittar den på gatan
<einand> men jag borde väl få titta på den själv?
<realubot> einand: Det får du nog inte om upphovsmännen inte har gett sin tillåtelse att titta på den under sådana former.
<realubot> einand: Frågan är om de ser att du gör det?
<einand> KLart att jag bör få titta på den
<einand> upphovsrätten talar inte om vad jag får göra med filmen hemma hos mig
<realubot> Det är inte självklart om den är stulen.
<realubot> einand: Nej, men upphovsrätten säger att du inte får sno filmen.
<realubot> Och i exempelt så har du ju en db som du har kommit över genom att någon har stulit den.
<realubot> D.v.s. någon begår ett brott som stjäl db och någon begår ett brott som använder den utan rättighetsinnehavarens tillåtelse.
<realubot> SÃ¥ tror jag att det fungerar.
<ePax> ok... vem har lexbase db? :)
<einand> ePax: Den var/är inte svårt att sno
<einand> ePax: tänk på att dommarna är inte snodda
<huttan> morgon
<realubot> Lexbase har nog inte domarna själva ens.
<realubot> Jag tror de beställer från rätten varje gång någon beställer från dem.
<realubot> Det skulle kosta dem en förmögenhet att ha alla domar på lager.
<einand> realubot: stämmer förstås inte, eftersom man får dommen på några sekunder
<realubot> Jaha. Det visste jag inte.
<realubot> Skumt.
<einand> skumt?
<einand> är väl inte så svårt att bara scanna in dom och indexera innehållet
<realubot> Ja. Det kostar ju att få ut domar. De skulle behöva betala x kr/sida.
<einand> kostar inte något alls
<realubot> Och de har flera miljoner sidor säger de.
<einand> är helt gratis
<realubot> Sant. Om de gör det hos rätten.
<einand> gratis om man väljer att få det som pdf också. Jag brukar beställa det e-mailat till mig
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Det kanske gäller just brottmål då. Många andra myndigheter tar betalt om du sk aha mer än x sidor.
<einand> jo, om det är i fysiskt format, men gratis som pdf
<realubot> "Många handlingar finns lagrade elektroniskt och kan e-postas kostnadsfritt,  t.ex. domar utan underskrift. En avgift tas ut för beställningar som tar mer än tio minuter att utföra. Avgiften är 60 kronor per påbörjad tiominutersperiod från och med den elfte minuten. Det innebär att kostnaden för första timmen blir 300 kronor och följande timme 360 kronor."
<einand> iaf alla jag kontaktat
<realubot> Så säger GBG tingsrätt.
<realubot> Så det stämmer nog att man får ut x domar som pdf utan kostnad. Men här snackar vi ju om flera miljoner sidor.
<realubot> Jag tror att de har gjort så att de har åkte runt till tingsrätterna och skannat in dom efter dom. Då behöver det inte kosta mer än tid.
<realubot> Det kan de betala gymnasieungdomar att göra för 60 kr/h.
<Barre> det finns prenumerationstjänster som man kan köpa från domstolen, de lagrar (mot en avgift) ut alla domar som pdf på en USB-sticka som man hämtar eller skickas till en adress. snarare ett sådant system som lexbase använt än att scanna själva..
<realubot> Mm.
<Barre> en snabb googling så fick jag det bekräftat http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/lexbase-betalade-inte-tingsratten-for-domar_8938820.svd
<realubot> Kasst av lexbase att inte skilja på vittnen, dömda och vilken typ av brott. Eller gör lexbase det?
<einand> Barre: tror faktiskt dom scannar själva, eller liknande. Kollar du på sidan så ökar den med ca 10 sidor per 5 sekunder
<einand> hade de haft en köpt tjänst, så hade databasen redan vart "Full"
<realubot> einand: Det kanske bara är ett PR-trick.
<einand> realubot: Bara folk som blivit dömda skyldiga eller oskyldiga
<Barre> men... läs SvD länken einand
<realubot> einand: Okay. Jag läste något om att lexbase blandade vittnen, dömda m.m. hej vilt.
<einand> Barre: tack
<realubot> Ok. Lexbase betalar Halmstad 30 papp för 5 års domar.
<huttan> kan man se om man är med utan o betala?
<realubot> Finns det en tingsrätt/kommun? Det blir nästa 9 mille då.
<realubot> Om alla kommuner tar ca. 30 papp för stickan.
<realubot> huttan: Du måste nog vara medlem men det kostar nog bara om du ska ladda ner domoen. Tror jag.
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testat den.
<einand> huttan: du kan se om du är med, dock inte om du är skyldig eller oskyldig
<einand> "oskyldig" är också en dom
<realubot> einand: Japp. Dessutom ser du inte utfallet i högre instans?
<einand> Göteborgs tingsrätt fattas med, många dommar
<einand> iaf av de jag känner till
<realubot> Så om personen blev dömd i tingsrätten och friad i hovrätten så ser det ut som du är dömd enligt Lexbase.
<Barre> huttan: enklare är att tänkga efter, har jag blivigt dömd i domstol de senate fem åren? Ja, du är med. Har jag varit vittne eller offer i ett brott som tagits upp i svensk domstol de senaste fem åren? Om ja, förmodligen finns du med. Har du inte varit i domstol överhuvudtaget så är det högst osannrolikt att du är med.
<einand> realubot: finns 48 tingsrätter i sverige
<realubot> Jaha.
<Barre> huttan: din adress kan vara med om det varit någon som blivit dömd de senaste fem åren och varit skriven på den adressen du bor på
<realubot> Jag trodde det fanns en tingsrätt/kommun. :S
<realubot> Då blir det en mer överkomlig summa att få ut domarna.
<realubot> Några hundra papp har herr Häger råd med.
<einand> så, kosta 5000kr för varbergstingsrätt, säger att det är ungefär samma för alla, så har kostnaden vart "240,0000"
<realubot> einand: Men det står ju i svd att det kostar 30 papp för 5 års domar i Halmstad.
<realubot> 1,44 mille.
<realubot> Men jag tror det kostar mycket mer i GBG.
<Barre> mm.. och 3.000.000 unika besökare hitintills varav 5% extremt nyfikna på vad grannen gjort och pröjsar 59:- = 8 850 000:-
<einand> precis, tror inte att det är specielt svårt att få in pengarna
<huttan> Barre: det va över 5 år sen tror jag
<einand> undra om det är offentliga hanldningar, vilka som begärt ut information
<realubot> Barre: Hur vet du att de har haft 3 miljoner unika besökare?
<einand> deras pressrelease
<realubot> Okej. Men den siffra är ju frisserad så klart.
<realubot> Om de inte presenterade bevis.
<Barre> realubot: de sa det imorse på nyheterna, vet inte om det stämmer eller inte men jag tycker det låter inte helt otroligt
<realubot> Men ändå. Även om de bara har haft en mille så blir det lätt att tjäna igen kostnaden att begära in domarna.
<Barre> realubot: halvera siffrorna då, 1.500.000 unika besökare och 2.5% nyfikna resulterar i 2 212 500:-  inte illa pinkat det heller
<realubot> Förvånande att Häger sätter sin advokatlicens på spel. Det hade nog varit smartare att inte stå som ägare.
<realubot> Barre: Sant.
<realubot> Så. När konurrerar ni ut Lexbase?
<realubot> *konkurrerar
<einand> när man reggar AB, måste man inte göra affärsplanen offentlig då?
<Barre> nej, men du måste publicera årsrapporter om du ligger noterad
<huttan> einand: det tror jag inte, dom frågar bara efter en kort beskrivning vad bolaget skall göra
<realubot> Affärsplanen kan ju ändras under resans gång.
<einand> Antal anställda: 0
<Barre> det hade varit väldigt enkelt att sno andra affärsideér om alla affärsplaner låg publikt... hmm.. kanske skall starta en ny site: bizbase.se ;)
<einand> en grundläggande ligger ju iaf hos PRV
<realubot> Varför är du så nyfiken på affärsplanen? Är det inte uppenbart vad affärsplanen är?
<Barre> njea, det är ju inte någon affärsplan, snarare en affärsbeskrivning. Vad man ämnar göra, medans affärsplanen är hur man skall göra det
<huttan> i played best lee sin of my life yday
<huttan> oj fel fönster !
<einand> Brukar ju ligga data som "Företaget planerar att ta X% av marknaden genom att sälja tjänst X"
<einand> "Det är onekligen en paradox att den som har en webbplats med utgivningsbevis kan hantera uppgifter fritt på ett sätt som polisen är förbjuden att göra", skriver hon.
<einand> kan en regga utgivningsbevis, och sälja tjänsten till "polisen"
<realubot> Det skulle inte förvåna mig om någon gör det. Typ ett bolag i säkerhetsbranschen. Men snuten håller väl käften om det. Det blir ett himla hallå i lådan när de reggade romer.
<realubot> *blev
<realubot> Den där Häger vet ju hur man skapar braskande löpsedlar i.a.f. Han står för kvällens underhållning.
<einand> han har ju hoppat av
<realubot> Han äger ju 95 %?
<realubot> Har han sålt hela bolaget dagen efter lanseringen?
<realubot> Det är Pontus som har hoppat av. Men Häger kanske inte är advokat.
<realubot> Jag blande ihop Häger med Ljunggren.
<realubot> Reinfeldt:
<realubot> "Jag tror inte att det är där vi ska börja. Utan vi ska börja med en samhällsdiskussion. Vad är det som är oundgängligt och nödvändigt för oss alla att försöka ta del av? Vad är det för begränsning av vår egen nyfikenhet? Och det behöver man inte ändra lagstiftningen för diskutera, säger Reinfeldt."
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Idiot.
<realubot> Det blir intressant att se vad som händer med förtalsanmälningarna när de börjar trilla in mot Lexbase. För det är nog bara en fråga om när.
<realubot> Kanalen dödde.
<larsemil> hmm
<larsemil> lägga barn!
<realubot> Jennie Garth är singel.
<realubot> einand: Såg du på Beverly Hills 90210 när du var liten pöjk?
<Screedo> realubot: Thiesen var ju snyggare :)
<realubot> Screedo: Jag diggade Kelly mer men visst var Amber snygg.
<realubot> Det har hänt att jag har känt mig lika cool som Dylan när jag har skrivit felfri kod.
<Screedo> lol
 * andol vill också vara lika cool som Dylan.
<larsemil> du är det
<andol> danke
<realubot> Nja, jag kan tänka mig till att andol är lika cool som Brandon men det saknas nog en bit till Dylan.
<realubot> Kanalen dödde igen.
<Snelhest45> Vad menas med att "jag vill ha kvinnor att hetsa"? Jag förstår att det troligen betyder "att få upphetsade", men även om det är ett nödrim undrar jag vad som exakt menas.
<Snelhest45> Genom att visa upp förmögenhet/makt/stil, antar jag.
<Firmitas> #irc.freenode.net
<David-A> dåligt på tv "En bok, en författare: Jan Jörnmark". detta avsnitt om bok med jättebra bilder, fast man får inte se några, bara ansiktena på författarn o intervjuarn. grindvaktsekonomin i sitt esse
<einand> realubot: vad är det?
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-30
<larsemil> snart lunch!
<hexabit> huttan: Nu har du den på disk. :)
<einand> kik
<einand> lol
<einand> hittade min gamla CC licens som jag satte upp för att djävlas med folk
<einand> Denna text får användas enligt CCommons BY-ND 2.5 med undantag från att den inte får kopieras, sändas eller distribueras
<ePax> Kan man ändra vnc port på virtuella os med virsh/libvirt?
<ePax> Utan att starta om dom
<ePax> Man kanske ska ställa frågor efter lunch :D
<HeMan> ePax: fuska med iptables! :-P
<sakjur> HeMan: nftables!
<ePax> HeMan, Kanske det... Men jag ahr för mig att man kan ändra det med virsh
<ePax> har*
<CrustyDD> behöver hjälp med att installera en nätverksskrivare. Har installerat drivisarna från tillverkarens hemsida, hittar skrivaren i skrivarinställningar. När jag skriver ut startar skrivaren upp men inget mer. Får ett felmeddelande "waste-receptacle-full". Vad göra?
<einand> Vad dött det är här ni för tiden då
<einand> Snelhest45: Varför sitter du bakom en tor?
<Snelhest45> Va?
<einand> Jag blev nyfiken på varför du sitter bakom tor
<einand> alltså, ingen kritik, utan bara allmänt intresse på ditt resonemang
<Snelhest45> Varför gör du *inte* det?
<Snelhest45> Borde man fråga sig.
<Snelhest45> Inte varför någon gör det.
<einand> Förklara vad jag isf riskerar om jag inte gör det (vilket du för övrigt inte vet om jag gör)
<Snelhest45> Jo, det vet jag.
<Snelhest45> För freenode tillåter inte Tor utan en massa specialskit.
<Snelhest45> Privatlivet måste på alla sätt värnas om med så många galningar där ute.
<Snelhest45> För att inte tala om övervakningsfetischisterna som övervakar allt och loggar för evigt.
<einand> Jag kanske kör specialskit, fast min egna lösning
<einand> tex, så om du slår upp min ip, så kommer den från nederländerna, jag kan lova dig att jag inte befinner mig i det landet
<Snelhest45> Ja, men nu är det inte bara "Tor som proxy", utan Tor som ansluter till egna .onion:ar.
<Snelhest45> Tyvärr är freenode dåliga och det blir ofta irriterande problem som att man inte kan ansluta alls på timmar.
<einand> ok
<sakjur> einand: En poäng med att använda Tor är att normalisera Tor-bruk
<einand> tja, galingar där ute är jag inte specielt rädd för.. MEn du har absolut rätt ang NSA/FRA och andra länders övervakningsystem
<einand> sakjur: Absolut, ett helt utmärkt argument
<Snelhest45> Ju fler som använder det, desto mindre sticker man ut.
<Snelhest45> Och desto svårare blir det för idioter att blockera det helt.
<Snelhest45> Som t.ex. varenda IRC-nätverk förutom OFTC, typ.
<Snelhest45> En annan fråga: vad menas med "hemkört"?
<Snelhest45> Är det sprit som menas?
<Snelhest45> Anledningen att jag frågar är att jag hört uttrycket i sammanhang låååångt innan Internet blev vanligt i Sverige.
<Snelhest45> Och då var det väl extremt strikta lagar för allt utanför monopol-Systembolaget?
<HeMan> hemkört kommer nog ursprungligen från hembränd sprit
<Snelhest45> Hmm....
<HeMan> men jag tror einand menar att han har en egen lösning
<Snelhest45> Fast "hemkört" låter som att det är kört hem.
<Snelhest45> Inte gjort hemma.
<HeMan> man har kört det hemma genom apparaten
<Snelhest45> Hehe...
<Snelhest45> Väldigt förvirrande term när det betyder två saker nu.
<HeMan> brukar kallas ordvits
<Snelhest45> Inte för att jag någonsin skulle dricka en droppe sprit, möjligen undantaget någon fin Champagne eller dylikt.
<HeMan> fast hembränning fanns före systembolaget
<HeMan> började under 1400-talet
<Snelhest45> SÃ¥ sent?
<Snelhest45> Trodde det var tusenårigt minst.
<Snelhest45> Kanske 10 000-Ã¥rigt.
<HeMan> innan det gjorde man mer vin och öl
<Snelhest45> Finns väl vissa spår av cannabis även på vikingatiden.
<Snelhest45> Tyvärr var man tvungen att röka det på den tiden. Fanns inga "vaporizers" då, inte.
<Snelhest45> Så det var inte alls lika nyttigt för lungorna.
<HeMan> vin och öl sägs vara ca 8000 år gammalt
<HeMan> vikingarna petade gärna i sig allehanda svampar
<Snelhest45> Både vin och öl *ser* gott ut.
<Snelhest45> Men usch vilken vidrig smak.
<HeMan> man kan vara överkänslig mot alkohol och bli väldigt illamående av små mängder
<einand> öl påminner till utsended om urin, så svårt att se att det är gott
<Snelhest45> Suck... cykla iväg och handla i svinkall vinterkyla... förjävligt liv.
<Barre> Philip5: \o/   fixat skärmarna och mina app-launchers... börjar småtrivas lite i kde nu
<Philip5> Barre: script eller någon annan lösning?
<Philip5> Barre: jag trivs här just nu med kaffe, semla och kde :D
<Barre> Philip5: script
<Philip5> haxx0r
<Barre> 1337!
<Philip5> minst
<Philip5> Barre: vad kör du för kdeversion då? jag kör precis en update till 4.12.1
<larsemil> Philip5: inte börjat titta på testerna till kde5 än? ;)
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> har inte kollat in vad som är på G där alls än
<larsemil> inte jag heller. såg det bara i flödet
<Stirner> I want candy!
<larsemil> Philip5: http://dot.kde.org/2014/01/07/frameworks-5-tech-preview
<Philip5> larsemil: får läsa på lite senare
<Barre> Philip5: 4.11.3
<larsemil> Barre: använder du activites alltså. det gör aldrig jag
<larsemil> har inte förstått nyttan
<Barre> larsemil: tycker det är skönt, har en activity som jag döpt till DYI där jag tvingar KiCad, arduino IDE, etc till. När jag vill ta en pause från hackandet så byter jag bara activity till "fun" och surfar runt lite på nätut och behöver jag jobba så byter jag till work-activity så är alla applikationer där som har med jobb att göra. När jag sen vill fortsätta med hackande så switchar jag till DYI activity och *BAM* så är allt som ...
<Barre> ... det var när jag senast var där. praktiskt
<David-A> strax på tv "Kinas gömda pyramider" Kunskapskanalen 20:10-21:00. kan uppfattas som lite tråkig om man inte gillar civilisationer (en gammal repris av en riktigt gammal repris)
<larsemil> Barre: ah det låter ju smidigt.
<Philip5> Barre: du är så old school
<David-A> för att han jobbar ibland?
<Barre> Philip5: I know you like it ;)
<Philip5> :P
<HeMan> så! puppetregel för att installera minecraft-server fixad!
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-31
<peyam> hej
<peyam> va använder ni för webläsare?
<David-A> firefox, chromium, epiphany o arora (har också midori, netsurf, links, lynx o w3m installerade men använder dem inte)
<peyam> har du hört talas qupzilla?
<peyam> den krachar på min daotr
<David-A> dillo använde jag ibland förr, innan den försvann från förråden
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> jag har så tråkigt o det e kallt o jag e tröt
<David-A> nej, den har jag inte hört talas om
<peyam> dene snabb
<David-A> aha, dillo var supersnabb
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> byte färg på greybird
<peyam> ;)
<peyam> ;)
<peyam> asså var e min snus
<hexabit> Morrn morrn!
<HeMan> Haloj!
 * andol tycker det är rätt skönt idag att han främst kör 3.2-kernels på de servrar han ser över...
<HeMan> andol: meh! allt äldre än 3.13 är ju föråldrat!
<HeMan> sa han som kör 2.6.18 på några hundra maskiner...
<HeMan> iofs Red Hats 2.6.18-194 som är patchad lite, men inte särskillt uppdaterad
<andol> HeMan: JJust Red Hats 2.6.18 kan väl innehålla precis vad som helst? :)
<HeMan> andol: jupps!
<delhage> eller just inte vad somhelst, beroende på hur man ser det... ;)
<Barre> delhage: OpenShift, i två meningar. Bra eller dåligt?
<delhage> Barre: jag tycker det är rätt coolt
<delhage> Barre: så det så
<delhage> där fick du 2 meningar
<delhage> Barre: du kan ju signa upp på openshift online gratis och testa
<Barre> delhage: jo, jag vet men jag tänkte höra om det var värt att titta vidare på eller om jag skall skifta fokus någon annanstans =)
<delhage> Barre: vad har du för alternativ i åtanke?
<delhage> Barre: jag tycker definitivt du skall titta vidar på openshift
<delhage> Barre: online eller också kan du ju köra openshift origin
<Barre> delhage: Inget, det surras lite om OpenShift där ute och jag funderar på om vi skall bygga upp kompetens "inhouse" så att våra konsulter är upp to speed..
<delhage> eller också hyr ni in mig :)
<Barre> det ena utesluter inte det andra delhage, du är alltid "top of mind" hos mig :)
<delhage> :)
<delhage> säg till om du behöver lite pekare
<Barre> men att ha egen kompetens inhouse innebär att det kan bli ett fokusområde istället för att jobba oppertunistiskt med erbjudandet, if you know what I mean...
<Barre> will do
<delhage> mm
<Barre> delhage: som jag förstår det så kan man väl köra vissa delar online och andra origin, och flytta resurser mer eller mindre transparant mellan dem? eller?
<delhage> Barre: typ, du kan backa up och imortera appar
<delhage> Barre: du måste ha samma cartridges på bägge dock i så fall
<Barre> larsemil: ok... tackar
<larsemil> Barre: ?
<einand> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2418836/Thats-giant-leap-Unlucky-frog-photobombs-NASA-rocket-launch.html
<ePax> 0_o
<Philip5> den som är intresserad av NSA och deras olika tekniska spaningssystem och delvis hur de tekniskt funkar kan kolla på den här föreläsningen som inte ges av någon typisk foliehatt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0w36GAyZIA
<hexabit> Jag var lite badass på jobbet idag: http://oi60.tinypic.com/2dbulgz.jpg
<Philip5> :P
<einand> hexabit: illa
<einand> Philip5: är den svärd?
<Philip5> svärd?
<einand> värd
<Philip5> jo
<einand> menar är den se värd
<Philip5> beskriver de olika systemen och hur de funkar och hur de hänger ihop
<einand> Trevligt
<einand> drar ner den och glor på bussen sedan då
<Philip5> det är den värd
<Philip5> han är journalist på der spigel
<Philip5> som avslöjdade avlyssningen av merkel och andra
<Philip5> och hur de jobbar
<Philip5> de=nsa och brittiska motsvarigheter
<einand> ok
<hexabit> einand: Det var nog det busigaste jag har gjort i mitt liv (irl).
<hexabit> ;)
<Philip5> hexabit: hehe
<einand> hexabit: riktigt badass
<einand> Verkar som om Segoria slutat att svara på mina e-mail
<einand> Undra om det betyder att de gett upp med bluffakurorna, eller planerar något annat drag
<ePax> irl? du menar afk? :D
<Philip5> hexabit: jag är lite busig nu kag också... jag äter en semla FÖRE lunch... :O
<hexabit> ePax: Just det.. Glömde. Vi säger ju inte irl. Vi säger afk, för vi tycker att datorer är real life.
<hexabit> :D
<hexabit> Philip5 == Baddass
<hexabit> ;)
<Philip5> yepp
<propus> god morgon gott folk!
<hexabit> Morrn propus!
<propus> hexabit: läget? =)
<hexabit> propus: Jo det känns bra idag. Får mycket gjort. Du då?
<propus> hexabit: låter bra :). jo tack de är fina fisken här.. sitter och funderar på att bygga mig en ny rigg.. :P men de blir så dyrt.. man vill ju liksom ha de värsta :P
<hexabit> Hehehe ja man vill ju ha det. :)
<propus> :)
<hexabit> Hehehe min bild dök upp på en sida nu. En kille "har fått den via mail". Jag har inte mailat den till någon.
<hexabit> Kul att den uppskattas. :)
<hexabit> Det är säkert du realubot. Du brukar väl hänga på nattsudd.nu?
<Barre> larsemil: jag tabbade fel, jag skulle tacka delhage =)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Söndag den 16/2, klockan 20.00 är det dags för LoCo möte http://rre.nu/IRCMote31
<Snelhest45> Ironiskt nog kunde jag inte ansluta på hela gårdagen efter att jag kommit hem från affären.
<Snelhest45> (Med tanke på vad som pratades om innan.)
<Snelhest45> Och blev dessutom matförgiftad.
<Snelhest45> Kommer aldrig mer köpa munkar på City Gross.
<Snelhest45> Fy fan. Trodde jag skulle dö.
<einand> Om man köper uran från USA, tror ni tullen stoppar det, eller om det är kommer gå bra.
<propus> einand: varför inte prova?.. tror dock att säpo och insatsstyrkan gör ett tillslag hos dig.. sedan får du en enkel biljett till guantanamo bay :)
<einand> propus: Om Amazon kan sälja det, så kan jag köpa det
<propus> einand: säljer dom uran på amazon?
<einand> Ja
<einand> propus: http://www.amazon.com/Images-SI-Inc-Uranium-Ore/dp/B000796XXM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_8?tag=ohmy0c-20
<propus> einand: cool :)
<Snelhest45> Bajskossor ä ni. Hehehehe.
<NEXUSMOTOX> vad är skillnaden mellan linux debian mint och debian testing?
<HeMan> mint utvecklas av ett annat gäng
<HeMan> och debian testing är det som testas innan debian blir skarp
<NEXUSMOTOX> men program paket och sånt är de likadana
<NEXUSMOTOX> ?
<NEXUSMOTOX> ??
<Philip5> men kan vara i olika stadier av version vad som kommer med vid en install
<HeMan> vad menar du med lika dana?
<andol> NEXUSMOTOX: Tja, åtminstone enligt http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php så ska paketet byggda för Debian Testing även må bra under LMDE.
<NEXUSMOTOX> alltså att det finns samma program paket mellan de båda?
<NEXUSMOTOX> om jag vill installera en rullande release med program paket från debian vilken av dessa ska jag välja?
<andol> NEXUSMOTOX: Det beror väl på ifall du vill ha Mint-modiferingarna eller ej?
<NEXUSMOTOX> vad är skillnaden i så fall?
<andol> *Gissningvis* lite andra default vad gäller den grafiska skrivbordsmiljön, etc
<andol> Med fokus på *gissningsvis*
<NEXUSMOTOX> är bägge lika stabila?
<andol> Fast det du egentligen vill köra är förstås Ubuntu, eftersom du frågar in en ubuntu-kanal :-)
<NEXUSMOTOX> nej tack inte ubuntu
<NEXUSMOTOX> ubuntu kanalen är bäst
<NEXUSMOTOX> är bägge lika stabila och vilken är enklast?
<Barre> Debian testing är inte direkt stabilt (beror ju i.o.f.s. vad man jämför med), där av namnet "Testing" =). I övrigt har jag ingen kommentar eller erfarenhet.
<NEXUSMOTOX> debian är ingen företag som ligger bakom om jag har förståt rätt
<NEXUSMOTOX> men debian mint är det ett företag bakom eller inte??
<Philip5> inte
<einand> Det var en busschafuör till mig som var med bakom det
<einand> tills han dog för nått år sedan
<NEXUSMOTOX> vilket då vilken menar ni debian eller debian mint?
<Philip5> varken eller
<NEXUSMOTOX> alltså är bägge ingen företag?
<Philip5> precis
<NEXUSMOTOX> t. ex. ubuntu är ett företag bakom eller?
<Philip5> ja företag och community
<andol> NEXUSMOTOX: Hmm, känns som om du ställer rätt mycket frågor du lätt själv skulle kunna läsa dig till?
<Philip5> larsemil: körde precis en update av kdeconnect. var ett tag sedan...
<Philip5> Barre: om du har en androidlur så borde du kolla på kdeconnect nu när du kör kde
<NEXUSMOTOX> är community en förening på engelska?
<Philip5> nej inte så formellt
<einand> community är en grupp människor som hör ihop
<Philip5> mer gemenskap
<Philip5> samling människor
<Barre> Philip5: tack för tipset, det skall jag kolla in
<NEXUSMOTOX> är inte meningen med en förening också sånt?
<Philip5> Barre: vet du allmänt vad det gör?
<NEXUSMOTOX> alltså samling och gemenskap?
<Barre> Philip5: jag har följt din och larsemils tidigare diskussioner om det, kanske läst nått larsemil postat om deet också, jag har en liten bild.
<larsemil> Philip5: jag har inte gjort det på länge.ska göras på måndag.
<Philip5> Barre: då så... det är riktigt coolt när man testar det.
<larsemil> Barre: bästa är: dela till kde. plopp är filen/bilden på desktopen
<einand> kan ett recpet vara upphovsrättskyddat?
<Barre> nej, nu tar jag helg fö ratt bränna lite elektrolyt i källaren under morgondagen =)  cya
<Philip5> larsemil / Barre bästa tycker jag är dela clipboard så man kan köra copy på datorn och paste i mobilen av samma
<Snelhest45> Hur kan det ta så lång tid att skicka ett brev från Kanada till Sverige?
<Snelhest45> Har ju för i helvete tagit över 3 veckor nu.
<einand> Snelhest45: om det är med flyg går det på någon dag, är det med båt så kan det ta uppåt 6-8 veckor
<Snelhest45> Hmm...
<Snelhest45> Uppenbarligen inte flyg då.
<Snelhest45> Men det stod "international delivery 6-9 days" eller något.
<einand> Då är det nog flyg
<einand> vad väntar du på?
<Philip5> einand: har du åkt buss än? du som skulle kolla på videon då...
<einand> Philip5: nä
<einand> sticker strax efter 17
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31/841186_10151908544072997_1077539004_o.jpg
<einand> börjar bli fint
<Philip5> aha
<einand> suck, varför tror ingen på att jag skulle ha ett kärnkraftverk hemma, för husbehov
<andol> einand: UPS deluxe? :)
<einand> Ja
<NEXUSMOTOX> jag hittar inte någon irc kanal för linux debian mint känner någon till vad de har för kanal?
<andol> NEXUSMOTOX: Prövat den kanal som nämnas på http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php ?
<NEXUSMOTOX> aha jag tänkte om de hade någon svensk kanal?
<NEXUSMOTOX> vart finns mint irc kanalen?
<NEXUSMOTOX> på freenode?
<Philip5> de har nog ingen svensk utan den är engelsk
<Philip5> finns svenskt forum på http://linuxmint.se/ men vet inte hur aktivt
<johanbr> Snelhest45: går nästan alltid inom en vecka för mig
<johanbr> om det är ett företag är de kanske bara långsamma med att leverera...
<huttan> morgon
<propus> huttan: morgon? :D
<huttan> propus: mm, blev lite snett igår
<huttan> idag*, tidigare
<propus> jobbat eller krökat? =)
<huttan> spelade faktiskt :p
<realubot> Yo!
<propus> huttan: vad lirar du får spel?
<Snelhest45> johanbr: Privatperson från Silk Road 2.
<Snelhest45> Dock med goda recensioner.
<sakjur> Snelhest45: Med lite tur så lånar tullen det och inspekterar det åt dig :)
<Snelhest45> Tur?
<Snelhest45> Det är nödvändig medicin som den här terrorstaten förbjuder för att de är sjuka i huvudet.
<sakjur> Snelhest45: Om det är så så hoppas jag att det går bra ändå, trots att det tar tid. Kanske överväga flytta om det absolut inte finns några alternativ?
<Snelhest45> Nej...
<Snelhest45> Man ska inte hålla på och flytta. Då har man ingen rätt på bortaplan.
<Snelhest45> Om man inte är rik.
<sakjur> Snelhest45: Om du tycker så :)
<Snelhest45> Nej, det ÄR så.
<sakjur> Snelhest45: Pengar är inte enda sättet att göra rätt för sig
<realubot> "Sakta kände Anna Loverus att hjärnan var på väg att kollapsa. Hennes värld var full av mejl, tweets, sms och påminnelser i den smarta telefonen som visade att någon uppdaterat sin status på Facebook."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/insidan/anna-tog-makten-over-tekniken/
<realubot> Era hjärnor kan vara på väg att kollapsa.
<Snelhest45> Hennes hjärna var redan bevisligen totalt skadad eftersom hon hade en "smartphone" eller höll på med "tweets" och "sms" från första början.
<Snelhest45> En sådan fittkärring kan lika gärna gå och dränka sig direkt om jag får säga min mening.
<Draken> det är inget fel på tekniken, det är bara en fråga hur du använder den
<andol> Snelhest45: Härlig människosyn där.
<Snelhest45> andol: De som har dålig människosyn är de som tvingar på folk skiten.
<Snelhest45> Eller snarare fördummar och manipulerar dem till att tro sig vilja ha dem.
<andol> Snelhest45: Det ena utesluter inte det andra.
<Snelhest45> Svårt att inte hata folk som förpestar tillvaron med sina övervakningsenheter.
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<DrGrov> Något liv här inne eller lika dött som alltid?
<Snelhest45> Lika dött som alltid.
<propus> Yepp!
<DrGrov> Som vanligt alltså, livet fortsätter i samma banor som alltid :)
<DrGrov> Någon bra film att rekommendera? Tänkte köra en filmkväll idag
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-01
<huttan> propus: league of legends
<propus> okej =)
<huttan> oj nån som lever
<propus> Jepp!
<huttan> va göru uppe så här sent??
<propus> har tagit mig en kallsong-fylla vid datorn :)
<huttan> aldrig fel =)
<propus> Nix pix :)
<propus> reboot brb
<Barre> mörrn
<propus> morgon!
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Philip5> einand: har du kollat på videon om nsa än då?
<sakjur> realubot: Kolla på https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO7iymk6KyI - hon har en stor poäng. Huvudpoängen so far (sju minuter in) är väl "separera jobb från privatliv" och "notifieringar är av ondo".
<Philip5> Barre: har du kollat in kdeconnect än då?
<Barre> Philip5: nope, har lekt med kicad hela dagen
<Philip5> Barre: du måste prioritera om ;)
<Barre> heheh... eller hur, nu är det dags att laga mat. cs
<Philip5> kdeconnect är inte så mycket att testa utan mer bara finns där
<Philip5> köra in det och köra på
<qtjezy> tjena Snelhest45
<KattZen> hi
<qtjezy> någon som vill diskutera abort?
<bamsefar> Eh, du menar abrt? Abort har väl väldigt lite med ubuntu att göra?
<qtjezy> sant så sant så..
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-02
<huttan> morgon
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<swecarp> god morgon
<Screedo> Allt väl med swecarp?
<swecarp> ja då laddar ner mageia4 just nu så det blir till att uppdatera eller ny instalation
<swecarp> Screedo:  hur ha du det då
<Screedo> Här är det bra, lite morgon trött bara men helt söndags OK :)
<Screedo> Sitter och läser lite om banhof och lexbase osv. har inte läst mycket om detta, bara följt det lite sporadiskt.
<swecarp> intresant läsning ???
<Screedo> sådär.
<Screedo> principiellt tycker jag häng ut de jäkla brottslingarna, men, vem har rätten att avgöra att detta brottet är OK men inte det osv. samt, det inskränker mycket på den personliga integreteten.
<swecarp> ja det stämmer
<Screedo> Ingen vill ha en pedofil som granne, men vem bryr sig om att grannen har snott ett tuggumi för 20 år sedan osv.
<swecarp> men dom har hittat et litet kryphål i svenska lagen som säger att dommar är en ofetlig handling. men jag kan ju hha fel
<Screedo> Allt bottnar nog i att samhället är för lamt i konsekvenser när det gäller "grövre brottslingar" mord ger 12 år som max straff.
<swecarp> hörde att det var ett nytt lagförslag på gång om höjda straff på mord
<Screedo> I usa kan man få 800 års fängelse, vilket är rätt och fel? Båda tycker jag är fel på sitt extrema håll. Men vad är då rätt? :)
<swecarp> så sant
<Screedo> Alla människor förtjänar en andra chans, kvittar vad man har gjort, om man inte är så psykiskt sjuk så man inte kan ändra sig och sitt betende, men åter igen, men är det som har rätten att avgöra det? Men inte ska en psykiskt sjuk person få gå ute. typ exempel är väl den personen som tog livet av en liten flicka efter mordet på Anna Lind. Han var och besökte psyket och sa
<Screedo> att han mådde dåligt men de tog inte in honom, av någon anledning jag inte kommer ihåg, dagen efter tog han livet av en liten flicka för mordet på Anna Lind hade påverkat honom.
<Screedo> Nu blev det djupa diskussioner :)
<swecarp> ja lite väl djupt
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> :)
<swecarp> hatar långsamma spegel servrar
<Screedo> ja, det är tråkigt, framför allt när man måste sitta och ser på när den laddar ner :P
<swecarp> ja all segar ju så
<Screedo> jag ser fram emot nya ubuntu lts
<swecarp> tyvär så gillar jag inte unity så jag köe kde
<Screedo> nä, jag är inget större fan av unity heller, kör ubuntu server.
<swecarp> ok skulle vilja sätta upp en liten lokal server för backupper av filer och lite annat men jag är för osäker på det
<blurkis> jag har kommit fram till att det som stör mig mest med unity är att det inte finns någon programmeny, eller meny öht av klassisk mening.
<blurkis> Jag undrar om inte både Ubuntu och Windows kommer få återgå till mer klassiska desktop framöver. Jag avskyr nya windows, och unity är inte så värst mycket bättre egentligen.
<blurkis> Bättre i meningen enkelhet (för mig,)
<Philip5> Barre: är det idag som du ska ha stora kdeconnect-dagen?! ;)
<Barre> Philip5: installerade igår, trevlig pryl
<larsemil> men vosst är det
<larsemil> isst
<Philip5> Barre: körde du versionen i ubuntu eller byggde du eget från git?
<Philip5> Barre: antar du körde från ubuntu för du gillar ju lite gamla grejer ;P
<andol> delhage: Visst är du lite aktiv i Fedora-gemenskapen?
<delhage> andol: väldigt lite just nu
<delhage> andol: men visst
<andol> delhage: Tja, mest att jag just noterade att https://fedoraproject.org/ kör med DANE/TLSA, vilket gjorde mig lite glad.
 * delhage googlar
<delhage> hm
<andol> Sammanfattat: 1) DNSSEC, 2) https-certifikat i DNS
<delhage> fedoras infrateam är oftast rätt i framkanten
<delhage> ser att Jacob Schlyter skrivit en RFC
<andol> Jo, han är väl rätt duktig på att producera sådana? :)
<Barre> Philip5: sjjälvklart från std-lib, orkar inte kompilera jue
<larsemil> Barre: blev det att lukta elektrolyt ?
<Barre> larsemil: nope, har faktiskt inte testat kretsen. Fastnade lite med KiCAD och designen av "logic board". Så det är logikkortet som får byggas först på breadboard.
<larsemil> Barre: vad är det du ska bygga i slutändan?
<Barre> larsemil: en lab-powersupply
<larsemil> ah
<Barre> larsemil: den jag har (och som jag byggde för länge sen) har bara +5V, +12V och -12V. Vill ha en som har variabel volt och med current-limit.
<larsemil> funkar det inte med en vanlig acdcadapter. :)
<larsemil> ah
<Barre> sen är det ett välidgt stimulerande projekt, har hitintills lärt mig massor om KiCad, ATmega och opamps =)
<larsemil> det är bra.
<larsemil> såna projekt är de viktigaste.
<Barre> mm, väntar med spänning på leverans från dx, beställde några rotary encoders där i november... borde kommer vilken månad som helst nu :-/
<larsemil> haha
<Barre> har du lekt mycket med interupts på arduinon larsemil ?
<larsemil> inte alls
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> bara bra då mageia4 har släpts
<Philip5> woohooo
<swecarp> riktigt fin KDE
<Philip5> kde är fint
<larsemil> vad är mageia4?
<Philip5> en dist
<larsemil> aha
<Philip5> 4 är versionsnummer
<larsemil> det finns för många
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> eller releasenummer
<Barre> Philip5: ±o/ whoho... nu spammar kdeconnect 2ggr per sekund att batteriet är nästan tomt.. vilken feature ;)
<Philip5> Barre: jobbig... säkert bara för du kör en gammal version ;P
<einand_> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1/1779687_10151912682052997_1423773755_n.jpg
<David-A> nyss på radion "Gomorron världen" P1. bl.a om hackerkulturen o dataövervakningsmotstånd i Berlin (82-91 minuter in i progr). (repris från morgonen)
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-26
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> godagens
<HeMan> andol: förutom att skriva ut gpg fingerprint och ha med leg/pass, något mer jag ska förbereda till i helgen?
<andol> HeMan: Har du submittat din nyckel? Sen den inte listad under https://ksp.fosdem.org/keys/
<andol> HeMan: Se även https://fosdem.org/2015/keysigning/
<andol> HeMan: Dock "The deadline for submissions is Sunday, 25 January 2015"
<HeMan> andol: ah
<HeMan> andol: då får jag köra "informell" keysigning mde folk jag pratar med då
<einand> Godag alla kvinnor, flickor, män, pojkar cis personer, icke-binära, HBQT och övriga människor
<HeMan> einand: hej själv
<HeMan> einand: gick din btrfs balance klart?
<einand> HeMan: japp, tog 40 timmar nått
<einand> vet dock varför jag måste balancera
<HeMan> einand: har du fått ordning på filsystemet helt då?
<einand> HeMan: ingen aning, nu vet jag inte hur man kollar det utan att fylla disken
<einand> tycker alla siffor krympte
<HeMan> einand: det ska vara självbalancerande men det kan vara att det görs periodiskt över tid
<HeMan> einand: så skriver och raderar man mycket på en gång kan man hamna i skumt läge
<einand> vad är det som hänt här
<einand> Label: '0e35a0e8:video1'  uuid: d1cbe3b2-367f-42ec-9553-5bcfffe83d07 Total devices 3 FS bytes used 4.59TiB devid    1 size 3.63TiB used 1.28TiB path /dev/md125 devid    2 size 3.63TiB used 1.27TiB path /dev/md126 devid    3 size 7.27TiB used 2.09TiB path /dev/md127
<einand> det är ju 4x4TB diskar
<einand> inte 2x4 + 8
<einand> eller läser jag fel?
<HeMan> einand: skumt att de stoppat in dom i md'ar
<HeMan> einand: det kan vara där 2 diskar slås ihop
<HeMan> einand: kolla /proc/mdstat
<einand> det gillar dom inte
<einand> root@video-disk:~# /proc/mdstat
<einand> -bash: /proc/mdstat: Permission denied
<HeMan> einand: meh
<HeMan> einand: cat /prod/mdstat
<einand> ./prod?
<einand> utan . då
<einand> root@video-disk:~# cat /proc/mdstat
<einand> Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]
<einand> md125 : active raid1 sdd3[0] 3902168704 blocks super 1.2 [1/1] [U]
<einand> md126 : active raid0 sdc3[0] 3902299904 blocks super 1.2 64k chunks
<einand> md127 : active raid0 sdb3[0] sda3[1] 7804599808 blocks super 1.2 64k chunks
<einand> md1 : active raid6 sda2[0] sdd2[3] sdc2[2] sdb2[1] 1047552 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]
<einand> md0 : active raid1 sdc1[0] sdb1[2] sda1[3] sdd1[1] 4192192 blocks super 1.2 [4/4] [UUUU]
<HeMan> einand: skicka in det där som buggrapport
<HeMan> einand: md127 är stripad över två diskar
<einand> vad är fel?
<HeMan> einand: vilket jag anser vara fel
<HeMan> einand: ska man köra btrfs så bör man låta btrfs sköta ellt det
<einand> så fort jag är färdig, så skall netgear få full access till disken
<HeMan> einand: ok
<einand> så då bör dom väl se detta själv?
<HeMan> einand: jo
<HeMan> einand: men det kan vara så att de tycker att det ska vara så
<HeMan> einand: och då bör det felanmälas
<einand> ärdndet har redan skickats till utvecklarna, så denna eller nästa vecka skall en utvecklare få access till maskinen
<HeMan> einand: jag tycker iofs att det är märkligt att dom kör med md alls i btrfs
<einand> HeMan: de kör väl som de gjorde när de hade ext3 och bara bytt till btrfs
<HeMan> einand: antagligen
<einand> jag är ändå rätt imponerade över att de ger mig full ssh access till maskinen
<einand> root@video-disk:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
<einand> Processor	: Marvell PJ4Bv7 Processor rev 1 (v7l)
<einand> BogoMIPS	: 1196.85
<einand> Features	: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp vfpv3 vfpv3d16
<HeMan> verkar rätt kompetent hårdvara i den
<einand> HeMan: jodå
<einand> trög bara
<einand> löjligt långsam
<einand> når inte ens upp till 30% av vad specifikationerna säger
<HeMan> einand: skulle vara intressant att labba med den och se om man kan få upp farten något
<einand> HeMan: efter Netgear pillat på den så är det inte omöjligt om du vill leka lite. Fast dröjer några veckor till. Vill bli av med beorende av den först, om nått händer
<HeMan> einand: np, jag har lix inte tid förrän i mars ändå
<einand> känns som världen håller på och bli sämre och sämre
<einand> är otroligt irriterad på dhl och schenker
<einand> först så sköt dom fram leveransdatumet 15 dagar
<einand> sedan så gav dom mig ett spårnummer, som inte fungerar
<einand> så jag måste ringa schenker och ge dom ett annat nummer
<einand> och detta nummret går inte söka på nätet med
<einand> och dom kaninte lämna ut spårnummret över telefon för det som funger, eftersom dom inte kan identifiera mig
<einand> menar dell, inte dhl
<einand> skrev fel
<Coffe1> Barre:  äru häru
<Barre> Coffe1: jao
<hR13> Hej Alla, jag undrar om det på något enkelt sätt skulle gå att lägga in samma info på typ 300 usb minne?
<Barre> hR13: typ med en sån där, fast kanske fler portar om det skall göras ofta https://www.dustin.se/product/5010751610/usb-duplicator-21-ports?ssel=false
<hR13> Barre: tack, det kan nog vara ett alternativ
<HeMan> hR13: om du inte har minnena så tror jag det ska gå beställa minnen med ett förutbestämt innehåll
<hR13> HeMan: vart då någonstans, jag  kollar iochför sig åt en polare men vat kan man köpa fätrdig laddade ?
<Coffe1> Barre:  Känner du någon edward ? :)
<Barre> några... eller känner och känner, de är i samma branch som mig
<HeMan> hR13: jag har tyvärr inte koll på vars, men det känns som en grej som borde finnas
<hR13> googlar runt lite
<einand> någon som vet om RU dött?
<andol> einand: RU, som i?
<einand> andol: RealUbot
<andol> Nej, honom har man inte sett på ett par veckor.
<andol> gusnan: Ahh, ser att även du ska på FOSDEM.
<gusnan> andol: huh? Är du säker på att du har rätt person nu?
<andol> gusnan: https://ksp.fosdem.org/files/keylist.html
<andol> Men nej, säker är jag inte.
<gusnan> Var får dom tag på dom nycklarna egentligen? Får inte några goda vibbar av det här då jag inte anmält mig till något sådant... :/
<andol> gusnan: Enligt https://fosdem.org/2015/keysigning/ så förväntas folk som vill deltaga göra en gpg --keyserver ksp.fosdem.org --send-key [keyid].
<andol> gusnan: Antar att någon utav misstag råkat ladda upp din nyckel.
<gusnan> Meh!
<gusnan> andol: Well, har inte planerat något FOSDEM - men det kanske vore kul... ;)
<andol> gusnan: Tja, nu har du ju inget val :P
<gusnan> hahaha
<gusnan> andol: anyway, tackar för att du gjorde mig uppmärksam på det där.
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-27
<Barre> topic
<joabec> är det någon här som har koll på backup exec 2014?
<joabec> jag skulle behöva få reda på hur mycket diskutryme resp. backup jobb använder men jag hittar inte den funktionen, någon som vet ? tacksam för alla tips
<joabec> hittade tillsut en rapport som kan funka
 * andol sitter och väntar på en Ubuntu-uppgradering för CVE-2015-0235.
<andol> "Qualys discovered that the gethostbyname and gethostbyname2 functions were subject to a buffer overflow if provided with a crafted IP address argument.  This could be used by an attacker to execute arbitrary code in processes which called the affected functions."
<andol> https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2015/msg00025.html
<Barre> andol: även remote antar jag då (om det en process som kan accessas remote och nyttjar berörda funktioner?), inväntar tl:dr rapport från dig! :P
<andol> Barre: Inte alls ovanligt med nätverksdemoner som slår upp både bakåt och frammåt på anslutande ip:n.
<andol> För att vara på den säkra sidan så bootar jag dessutom om, för att vara säker på att jag inte har någon process kvar som har en gammal libc laddad.
<andol> Ifall jag läser rätt så har Ubuntu 14.04 en såpass ny libc att den inte är drabbad. Nu har i alla fall uppgradering till 10.04 och 12.04 släppts.
<andol> Barre: Som illustration så innehåller http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2015/01/27/9 förövrigt en POC på hur Exim förlorar.
<Barre> andol: läskigt
<andol> Joförtusan
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-28
<K350> Jag försöker rippa en DVD med Acidrip. Men sökvägen /dev/dvd finns inte. I filhanteraren är den mountad som /media/filmns_namn och med df -h så finns det en enhet som heter /dev/sr0 som verkar vara 7 GB vilket jag natar att filmen är. Men den sökvägen blir det inget napp på helle ri Acidripp. Någon?
<K350> Hur katten hittar jag DVD enheten i /dev?
<Barre> K350: Kolla i /var/log/syslog alternativt i dmsg
<Barre> där bör det skrivas ut vilken device det är när du kör in DVD-skivan sätts in
<Barre> * dmesg skall det stå :)
<K350> Barre: Det verkar ju vara /dev/sr0 men i Acidrip så vill den inte ...ehm?
<K350> ...alltå dne ppnar inte i acidrip
<Coffe> går de få grep att hitta allt som är mer än 999 typ *???ms
<HeMan> Coffe: du kan få den att hitta saker som är äldre eller nyare än en viss tidpunkt
<HeMan> Coffe: men jag tror det är på sekund-nivå
<Coffe> HeMan:  f5 slänger ut en delta tid .. vill bara se dom som är mer än 1000ms
<Coffe> antar egrep skulle lösa det
<HeMan> Coffe: ah! trodde det var find och filer
<HeMan> Coffe: awk kan annars göra if $1 > 1000 typ
<K350> Jaha, alternativ till acidrip för att rippa min DVD?
<HeMan> K350: jag har användt handbrake
<Coffe> HeMan:   men jag kan köra en awk på den 'även.. tack
<K350> HeMan: Då kikar vi på handbreake
<HeMan> K350: har för mig att det är open source-ish
<einand> handbreak är sådär bra
<HeMan> einand: sådär = inte eller sådär = rätt så?
<Coffe> för vad jag behövt det till så har handbreak gjort jobbet bra
<K350> einand: Jag vill bara ha ngt enkelt för att rippa mina DVD till för att lägga på min NAS
<einand> alltså handbreak gör väl sitt jobb, men det är väldigt begränsat, samt klarar inte av undertexter på rätt sätt
<gkeen_> Hur kan jag ta reda på vad det är för filsystem på en partition som fdisk säger är okänd?
<K350> Jag valde /dev/sr0 som source i Handbrake. Det var ingen bra. Så jag är nu i VIDEO_TS mappen o har en massa filer...hr väljer jag här då?
<K350> Ska jag välja någon av alla dessa WOB filer? Hur vet jag vilken som är rätt?
<HeMan> gkeen_: partprobe eller blkid
<HeMan> gkeen_: hmm, partprobe är nog fel spår
<Barre> mmm
<gkeen_> båda två är fel
<Barre> parted kanske kan
<HeMan> gkeen_: lsblk
<Barre> parted kanske kan
<gkeen_> Barre: nope redan kollat
<HeMan> gkeen_: det kan vara så att den inte vet vad det är för partition
<HeMan> gkeen_: om den tex är krypterad
<gkeen_> tänkte på fdisk borde väl kunna se partition type id o på så sett kunna googla på de?
<Barre> hur stor är partitionen?
<Barre> fdisk är inte fantastisk på gpt partitioner
<Barre> ...eller.. det kanske den är, vad vet jag. Hur som helst har jag inte varit så framgångsrik att använda fdisk med gpt
<HeMan> tidigare var det väl så att fdisk inte kunde gpt alls
<Barre> kan vara det som ligger bakom min förutfattade mening då :)
<HeMan> jag brukar dessutom köra utan partitioner och skapa pv'ar direkt på disken
<Barre> mm det är du det :)
<Barre> gkeen_: kanske kommandot file kan ge dig en ledtråd?
<gkeen_> jag brukar köra zfs, då blir det också direkt mot disken :P
<Barre> sudo file --special-files   --dereference /dev/sda1
<gkeen_> Barre: "data"  :/
<Barre> byt ut /dev/sda1 till den partition du vill undersöka såklart :)
<gkeen_> Ska testa se vad solaris/bsd säger
<Barre> HeMan: jag vill ha mina prylar nu.. 5-februari är sjukt långt bort...
<K350> jag behöver tydligen libdvdcss...fanns inte i repot..ingår deni ngt paket?
<Barre> K350: kan det vara python3-dvdvideo som du behöve rinstallera kanske?
<K350> Barre: Vi ska se...
<K350> Barre: Näe, verkar inte var det heller. Jag kan öppn DVDn i pcmanfm. Men handbrake och acidrip vill inte läsa in något.
<Barre> K350: sorry, I'm lost. DVD är så sjukt 2000-tal ;P
<K350> Barre: Det var min tanke också. Just därför  skaffade jag en NAS att ha all film på och streama till TV o annat.
<einand> Barre: visst är det jobibgt när man måste vänta
<einand> själv så skall jag köpa en kamera den 11 feb
<einand> men fick ssd disken till den idag, och objektivet förra helgen
<K350> Jag ger upp med rippandet. Går det att köpa film som download nuförtiden?
<einand> K350: ja
<K350> einand: NÃ¥gon butik att rekommendera?
<einand> cdon
<einand> itunes, fast då krävs win eller os
<einand> x
<K350> vi kollar cdon :-)
<K350> ah..man kan ju kopiera med dd
<einand> det går det också
<einand> cdon har en gratis film/köp per vecka eller om det är per månad
<einand> brukar jag köpa
<HeMan> Barre: esp'orna?
<K350> einand: De tlåter toppen. Och jag kan spara dem på min NAS utan krångel..med skudd o annat?
<einand> K350: bör du kunna
<Barre> HeMan: gestämmt
<Barre> einand: det finns inget värre
<HeMan> Barre: vill du låna någon esp8266'a?
<HeMan> Barre: jag har 2x5 st (01 och 03)
<Coffe> vad är det för roligt
<Barre> HeMan: nej, jag väntar.. :) tack ändå
<HeMan> Coffe: esp8266, liten wifi-pryl
<HeMan> Coffe: säljs som wifi-serieport
<HeMan> Coffe: men det finns ett SDK och den har GPIO-pinnar så man kan dra på egen firmware
<Coffe> HeMan:  låter spännande
<K350> Någon rekommenderad media-spelare att använda med en Synology NAS?
<HeMan> K350: hårdvaruspelare eller mjukvara?
<einand> K350: synology har en "app" som du kan köra på den, och spela upp i webläsaren
<einand> den rencodar i realtid
<einand> fungerar utmärkt på min synology nas från 2010
<Philip5> K350: läget?
<Philip5> K350: funkade paketet med mailklienten?
<Philip5> Linda^: du skulle ju hålla koll på honom... ;)
<K350> einand: Jo, men jag vill kunna se filmerna från Synologyn på TVn
<K350> Philip5: Nja. Jo paketet var det väl inget fel på. Inte direkt alpine heller. Men det är strul med certifikat och openssl
<einand> MIN SSSD DISK ÄR FÖR LÅNGSAM
<einand> K350: Klarar din tv dlna, eller har du någon annan grunka som kan det. snackar typ inte google stickan dlna?
<einand> nej, den är inte alls för långsam, var ju 150MBs inte 150Mbs
<cHarNe2> någon som vill ha en E7400 Intel cpu? den kom ut January 2009
<Linda^> Philip5: Men inte varje dag :(
<Philip5> Linda^, de va dålit ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: :(
<Linda^> har ju åkt ner till göteborg nu
<Linda^> kan inte vara dina ögon då :(
<Philip5> ajdå
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-29
<molgrum> kan inte göra tilde-tecken i terminalen, men i gedit går det.. nån som har tips?
<molgrum> hmm stryk det, nu går det
<molgrum> :|
<realubot> Vilka alternativ finns det till Flash för att bygga interaktiva bilder?
<HeMan> html5?
<Meerkat> webm
<realubot> Låt mig säga som så här. Jag behöver ett verktyg för att utveckla spelappar.
<HeMan> ska det vara web-appar eller native?
<realubot> HeMan: Vad är skillnaden?
<HeMan> HeMan: kör du native så är det ramverket som är inbyggt i telefone/plattan som gäller
<HeMan> äh!
<HeMan> realubot: ^^
<HeMan> realubot: kör du en webapp måste du välja ramverk
<HeMan> realubot: fördelen med webapp är att den kan fungera på många plattformar (iPhone/Android/Windows)
<HeMan> realubot: fördelen med native app är att du kan få tillgång till lite mer saker, tex accelerometer
<realubot> HeMan: Jag tror jag föredrar plattformsoberoende så jag antar att svaret är webapp.
<einand> Jag missa RU
<einand> HeMan: alla mobiler idag, har tillgång till accelerometer, gps m.m. väldigt få sensorer du inte kommer åt från webben
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-30
<HeMan> einand: ok, fick för mig att det inte fanns något vettig api för webappar att prata med accelerometer eller gyrot
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Installerade just 14.10 på min laptop & så fort jag kopplar in min externa hårddisk så slocknar skärmen.
<Umeaboy> Toshiba Satellite L755-1DR
<Umeaboy> 3.16.0-29-generic är kärnan som jag använder.
<Umeaboy> Har inte aktiverat Backports eller Försläppta uppdateringar.
<Umeaboy> x86_64.
<Umeaboy> GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] heter grafik-kortet.
<Umeaboy> Drivrutinen som används är nouveau
<Umeaboy> Vad kan jag göra?
<einand> HeMan: finns många, finns ju massor av "webspel" som använder det
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-31
<K350> Skype på min lubuntu trusty säger att den inte kan ansluta. Någon?
<Meerkat> brandvägg kanske?
<K350> Meerkat: vad skulla jag öppna där?
<Meerkat> K350, är utgående trafik satt till tillåt i brandväggen?
<K350> eh...ja
<Meerkat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting#Port_use
<K350> Nä....det är inte det
<K350> Det finns inte så myycket under options heller...ser lite mystiskt tomt ut
<K350> "Det gick inte att ansluta" står det hela tiden
<recharge> hej.. någon som vet hur jag får min hp laserjet 1018 att fungera på ubuntu 14.10?
<recharge> har inte fungerat sedan jag uppgraderade från 14.04 vad jag vet
<Philip5> recharge: har du kollat vilka drivrutins settings som ska funka med den?
<recharge> nej, det tror jag inte
<Philip5> recharge: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<recharge> jag körde några kommandon, avinstallerade hp lib eller vad det var och skulle installera ny drivrutin men gick inte
<recharge> Philip5: jag förstår inte riktigt hur jag ska göra
<Philip5> recharge: recommenderad drivis där finns nog i ubuntus förråd att bara köra in och sedan välja för skrivaren
<Philip5> de verkar rekommendera foo2zjs och då installerar du paketet printer-driver-foo2zjs som innehåller den
<Philip5> om du inte redan har det installerat
<Philip5> sedan går du in i det program du använder för att lägga till skrivare
<Philip5> lägg till din skrivare och välj den som drivrutin
<recharge> okej.. försöker.. Philip5
<Philip5> gör så
<Philip5> ser där också att någon har kommenterat något problem men vet inte vilken dist de kör med det problemet
<Umeaboy> Ska det vara så svårt att bygga U-boot från git under Ubuntu 14.10?
<recharge> Philip5: får det inte att funka
<recharge> Philip5: skulle nog behöva guidning.. för mycket kommandon och grejer att hålla reda på
<recharge> Philip5: eller så får jag försöka senare
<recharge> Philip5: just nu har jag fyra skrivare installerade.. suck
<Philip5> recharge: jag kör kde och där är verktyget för skrivarinställningar lite annorlunda
<recharge> brb
<recharge> Philip5: jag tror jag kommer köra in en blank 14.04 lts och försöka få igång skrivaren där igen.. men det får bli en annan gång..  lts är nog bäst att ha.. får ingen fason på skrivaren...  funkade i 14.04 förut
<Umeaboy> recharge: Vilken?
<recharge> hp laserjet 1018
<Umeaboy> recharge: FÃ¥r du fram den i cups?
<recharge> ja, jag tror det..  *osäker på vad cups är*
<recharge> Umeaboy: jag har fyra skrivare i cups nu
<Umeaboy> recharge: Har du laddat ner http://cznic.dl.sourceforge.net/project/hplip/hplip/3.14.10/hplip-3.14.10.run
<Umeaboy> ?
<recharge> Umeaboy: nej.. vad ska jag öppna den med?
<Umeaboy> recharge: Kör den i terminalen.
<Umeaboy> ./hplip-3.14.10.run
<Umeaboy> Du kan behöva ändra rättigheterna till den.
<Umeaboy> chmod a+x hplip-3.14.10.run
<recharge> försöker nu Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> OK.
<recharge> brb
<recharge> Umeaboy: "file may have been corrupted or altered"..  vad göra?
<Umeaboy> recharge: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Hör av dig till HP?
<Umeaboy> Kolla även med #cups
<recharge> tror jag får installera 14.04 från skiva Umeaboy
<Umeaboy> recharge: Ja, men hur löser DET problemet i 14.10 då?
<Umeaboy> Bara en fråga.
<Umeaboy> Inget illa menat.
<recharge> jo, du har rätt..
<Umeaboy> Börja som sagt med HP.
<Umeaboy> Kan inte DE hjälpa dig så hör med #cups eller #linux eller #ubuntu
<recharge> okej, får göra det
<recharge> tack för hjälpen så länge :)
<Umeaboy> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-01
<recharge> jag fick igång min skrivare..!  :D
<recharge> tydligen fel plugin eller nåt..
<recharge> den vanliga *plugin.run stämde inte överens med .run filen
<peyam> okej
<recharge> den ena slutade med 10, den andre med 1..  alltså 3.14.10 resp.  3.14.1
<recharge> så det stämde inte överens
<recharge> laddade ner rätt plugin...  som slutade på 10 och installerade.. körde den vanliga .run filen med 10 i slutet också och sedan körde setup
<recharge> nu - lägga mig
<recharge> god natt :)
<K350> Vilket fFTP kommandeo gäller för att hoppa över  redan befintliga filer?
<K350> c
<screedo> om man sätter upp sin egen mail server, kan man migrera den gamla mail servern med den nya på något sätt? jag hyr webplats och är på väg att sätta upp min egen mail server.
<Philip5> screedo: det finns ju oliak sätt att göra det på. vill du ha kvar den gamla men hämta det till en ny så kan du ju sätta upp fetchmail för att hämta till en mer lokal server
<Philip5> ger ju en viss redundans också
<screedo> ok
<screedo> skall kolla in det
<screedo> jag har tänkt mig använda axigen som mail server.
<Philip5> http://www.fetchmail.info/
<screedo> tack
<Philip5> det är ju ett sätt av flera
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-01
<\sv> hey
<\sv> anyone awake?
<\sv> i need help with swedish banking app
<NeverW8> Vaken hit och dit
<NeverW8> \sv: hey, what's up?
<NeverW8> Han verkade inte vilja ha hjälp
<MarkusDB1> HeMan: andol: jag kolla mest på lite container talks. Var övertygad om att köra kubernates eller mesosphere kluster innan, och är mer övertygad nu.
 * andol höll sig borta från container-rummet, då det var så förbaskat trångt och köigt där.
<MarkusDB1> andol: något annat coolt du tog med dig?
<MarkusDB1> btw, så vet jag varför streamsen från fosdem funkade så dåligt..  dom har 500mbps upp, går t.om. att kolla på deras graphana charts.
<MarkusDB1> och det är ingen multicast på streamsen.
<MarkusDB1> och nog ganska många som kollade
<andol> MarkusDB1: Tja, vart lite sugen att sätta upp en FreeIPA-miljö, samt att på allvar gräva ner mig i Systemtap. Sen blev jag fortsatt förundrad över hur bra arbetet går med att på distributionsbasis (främst Debian då) bygga reproducerabara paketbyggen.
<andol> Fast för att FreeIPA ska bli meningsfullt behöver jag ju ett betydligt mer omfattande hemmanätverk.
<andol> Känns inte riktigt relevant med en laptop och en hallonpaj :)
<andol> Å andra sidan har jag ju VPS:er i ett lite större antal, och får jag bara sssd-cachning på dem så borde man ju kunna knyta in dem.
<andol> Usch, nu blev det ju jobbigt :)
<MarkusDB1> andol: haha, samma här nästan. Jag ska bygga ett kluster med c:a 16 noder hemma =)
<MarkusDB1> som labbmiljö för kubernates, docker swarm och mesosphere
<MarkusDB1> det "går" att testa redundans osv med bara virtuella maskiner också... men är ju inte alls samma sak
<MarkusDB1> jag vill det exakt va som händer när man bryskt drar ur sladden..
<MarkusDB1> det går även att testa på amazon osv.. men jag vill ju ha grejjerna upp ett tag.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag har glömt vad adressen var för att skicka in översättningar till launchpad. Vad är det?
<Umeaboy> ubuntu-translators@canonical.com ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-03
<sireorion> god morgon. Jag har en fundering gällande en dator som kör bara terminal. ingen gui. men har ssh igång. finns det nåt sätt att komma åt pågående terminal session?
<sireorion> för om man ansluter med ssh så blir det en ny terminal session
<Amoz> sireorion, kanske relevant: titta upp terminal multiplexers, så som tmux/screen
<Amoz> byobu är nice (skal ovanpå tmux)
<sireorion> Amoz: okey.. har screen installerat men kommer inte åt terminal fönstret som är aktivt på datorn
<Amoz> du måste använda screen i de sessioner du vill komma åt i så fall. Annars kan du säkert koppla in dig på en redan aktiv TTY även utan screen
<sireorion> kan man?
<Amoz> t.ex. detta kanske kan vara nåt http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72320/how-can-i-hook-on-to-one-terminals-output-from-another-terminal
<sireorion> tack Amoz
<sireorion> det där bär lösa problemet
 * sireorion ger Amoz 5 av 5 stjärnor i hjälpsamhet. 
<andol> bamsefar: Nätverkshicka nyss?
<andol> Ahh, DDOS.
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena
<swecarp> här kör man digikam 5 beta3 Philip5
<Barre> Philip5: Ttjeeeeena!
 * Barre blir lite orolig över de CV jag läser på de som ansvarar för erasure coding i swift
<Laban> Bara börja att nynna på I love to hate you...
<Barre> why?
<Barre> alltså, jag nynnar gärna men skulle vilja veta varför :)
<Laban> "Love to hate you" är en hit med bandet Erasure från 1990.
<Laban> https://youtu.be/QES-eQ4lR5U
<Laban> Kanske inte den sortens Erasure du tänkte på ;)
<Barre> jodå, jag är gammal nog. men varför :)
<Laban> erasure coding erasure band...
 * Laban har feber. Det var roligare här :p
<Barre> Laban: du vinner... jag är dum i huvudet
<Laban> Woohoo! :D
<Barre> :D
 * Barre skrattar högt här :)
<\sv> köpte en blodtrycksmätare kan jag logg med ubuntu?
<Barre> \sv: english?
<Laban> Garanterat. Bara att pipa till kvantmekanismen via kernelprototypen vidare till sysgrejen och med ett interface till grejamakapären.
 * Barre misstänker google-translate ;)
<\sv> health app in ubuntu for logging blodtrycksmätare outputs?
<Barre> \sv: ahh.. ledsen, känner inte till nån sån.. (ahhhh.. sorry, don't know)
 * Laban är sjukt nöjd med dagens SQL-knackande.
<\sv> Barre, i just like the swedish word for Blood Pressure Monitor
<Barre> \sv: hahhah
<Barre> \sv: we like to create new wrods by combining other words, the word blodtrycksmätare is a combined version com blod (blood) trycks (pressure) mätare (gauge) (or something like that)..
<Barre> or monitor even...
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-04
<maxjezy> hur går det?
<bittin> okej
<maxjezy> ok
<bittin> http://www.svd.se/l-radda-stureplan-fran-rivning åh nej var ska alla stekare nu hänga
<NeverW8> lol bittin
<Philip5> Barre: vad ohyffsad jag var igår då som aldrig hälsade :O
<K350> Tips på router sm klarr höga hastigheter och som stöjder att man ansluter till VPN?
<Laban> Att du VPN:ar in till den?
<Laban> Eller ut genom den?
<K350> Laban: Att jag kan VPN:a ut genom den
<Laban> Kan väl de flesta nu för tiden? Kan vara att du behöver bocka i VPN passthrough eller dylikt.
<Laban> Kör du med PPTP-vpn eller?
<K350> NÃ¥gon router du skulle rekommendera?
<K350> ..so ocså klarar höga hastigheter
<Barre> K350: jag kör en TP-Link TL-WR1043N med OpenWRT, fungerar bra (har 100/100mbit fiber och det klarar den av ialla fall)
<Barre> om det är för privat bruk d.v.s.
<SebastianThorn> K350: jag slog på stort och köpte mig en pfsense
<SebastianThorn> dyr? Ja!, men lär hålla i en evighethttps://store.pfsense.org/SG-2220/
<K350> Hm, vad jag behöver är något som håller för 1000/1000..me som inte kostar kostymen
<larsemil> K350: vi är väldigt nöjda med mikrotik
<K350> larsemil:  Tack för tips ! :-)
<larsemil> de är ganska billiga och har bra 1000/1000saker
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-05
<bittin> http://www.foss-sthlm.se/mail/foss-sthlm-archive-2016-02/0000.shtml
<ali_> någon här inne som fått laptop-mode konfigurationen att fungera vid uppstart av systemet? min installation reagerar enbart på configurationen ifall jag hoppar mellan batteri/ström-sladden efter att systemet är uppe!
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-06
<Krawlezt> Goddag allihop!
<Krawlezt> Jag har en fråga, kanske en dum sådan men det får ni tåla! Varje gång jag ansluter via putty får jag skriva 192.168.x.x och såg nu att man kunde skriva in hostname. Går det att ställa in på något sätt? :)
<Hund> Krawlezt: Ställa in vad? Du menar att du vill spara adressen så du slipper skriva den varje gång?
<gusnan_> Krawlezt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/487310/how-to-give-user-server-name-instead-of-ip-when-connecting-through-ssh
<ePax> 0_o
<appkiller> tjena T-MaN
<maxjezy> bleh, appkiller var ett bra nick men det kändes nästan upptaget.
<maxjezy> Philip5: spelar du payday?
<maxjezy> gah, folk har alltså skaffat sig liv IRL
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> vet inte ens vad det är
<maxjezy> Philip5: bankrånarspel :)
<maxjezy> skjuta, borra upp valv, skjuta mer och hämta lastbilar och fylla osv.
<Hund> Zzz..
<maxjezy> Hund: du Zzzz:a inte mig?
<Hund> Jo. ;P
<maxjezy> OMG
<maxjezy> Hund: vad intresserar dig då
<Hund> Minecraft! :D
<maxjezy> jag kan prata om färg och form och allt där emellan
<maxjezy> Hund: lirar du?
<Hund> Yes. :)=
<maxjezy> har du en kanal på youtube?
<maxjezy> där du lirar och visar andra hur du lirar
<Hund> Nä
<maxjezy> a must have these days
<Hund> Jag har inte så mkt att säga.
<maxjezy> läste om någon svenne som tjäna pengar på det
<maxjezy> mer än kungen
<Hund> Det är många som lever på Youtube och Twitch.
<maxjezy> jo men big time
<maxjezy> käka big mac dagligen
<maxjezy> obegränsat med peperonikorv
<maxjezy> limpor med cigg istället för 19 pack.
<maxjezy> that kind of money
<maxjezy> gah, jag tänkte precis tjäna pengar på ustream
<maxjezy> men så ser man att någon idiot köpt det
<maxjezy> precis när jag fick ustream till min kamera
<Hund> Du är köpt.
<Hund> Det finns många streamingtjänster idag.
<maxjezy> jo men bara en som fungerar via min kamera
<maxjezy> trådlöst
<maxjezy> jaja, kan alltid köra icke live
<Hund> :)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Fan asså
<Peyam> vädret är världens lögnare
<Peyam> maxjezy, tjena. Det är jag farbror Peyam
<Peyam> kmr göra slut med alla er en gång
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-07
<purity^> gokväll
<K350> Blockerar Bahnhof portar?  Jag anslöt direkt till deras nätverk utna router och upptäckte att om jag öppnad een server så var dne filtrerad...skumt
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-30
<interraktiv> Existerar det någon möjlighet att träffa fruntimmer över nätet längre? Förutom "Happy Pancake"? D.v.s. jag vill inte betala en massa pengar så att de kan låta sina fembotar låtsasgilla mig.
<Hund> Det där Tinder som alla tjatar/tjadade om då?
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-31
<sptnx> tinder, badoo, happn
<dagon_> God morgon!
<dagon_> Har ett litet bekymmer med en kundserver
<dagon_> deras /boot är för liten
<dagon_> och / är en VG som vi behöver dra ner size på
<dagon_> (allt ligger på samma disk)
<dagon_> vi har gjort lite försök med gparted live-cd men utan resultat
<dagon_> hur gör vi det smidigast?
<coffe> dagon_,  är det en ny server ? eller en gammal  ?
<coffe> om det är en gammal så har den troligen samlat på sig bootfilerna för gamla kernels. så en apt autoclean
<coffe> bör rensa upp
<coffe> 99% av gångerna så är inte heller /boot en LVM
<dagon_> coffe: hyffsat ny, någon som klantat sig bara
<coffe> hur står är /boot ?
<dagon_> nä, /boot är inte lvm, det är sant
<dagon_> men resten av disken är :3
<dagon_> 458MB är /boot på
<coffe> de ska du klara dig på
<coffe> börja med kolla om de finns kernels du kan ta bort
<dagon_> finns nog en som går att fimpa
<coffe> jag råkar ut för detta ofta att jag uppgradert å inte kört autoclean och då blir till slut boot full
<coffe> kan vara autoremove även
<dagon_> hmm, bra där
<dagon_> satt som en galning igår och svor på vmware-consolen :p
<dagon_> ska testa det sen
<coffe> do it :)
<Apachez> vad ligger i din /boot då?
<Apachez> ta bort kernels du inte använder
<Apachez> 60 meg tar min ubuntu /boot
<Apachez> dpkg l | grep -i kernel
<Apachez> apt-get remove --purge <namn>
<coffe> apt autoclean / autoremove känns lagom att göa
<coffe> 164M
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-02
<Squarism> hej. Jag är verkligen vanilla användare av ubuntu (14.04). Finns de några heta must-have apps för desktop varianten?
<Squarism> vanilla som i att jag bara använder det för mitt arbete som är i mjukvarubranshen.
<Torelila> Hallå
<Torelila> NÃ¥gon=
<Torelila> ?
<Torelila> Först. Kan någon nämna en vettig IRC klient?
<Torelila|2> xchat, vilken jävla styggelse
<Groggy> Vettig? Allt beror väl på vad du vill hämta u
<Groggy> *vill ha ut av din IRC klient. Själv använder jag quassel, en Q
<Groggy> En QT klient som går att köra "standalone" eller uppdelat server/klient, där flera klienter kan ansluta till samma server
<Barre> irssi ftw!
<Groggy> Haha, den visste man skulle komma. Men lite kul att de äntligen kommit till version ett, var väl dags :-)
<gusnan> HexChat är väl det naturliga alternatives till XChat.
<Barre> förstår inte varför man måste ha en massa grafiskt junk till en ren textbaserad service :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-03
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag säger Weechat.
<Hund> Dom har en relay-klient till Android också.
<coffe> varför har dom tagit bort gui för justera mushjulshatigheten
<Barre> har de någonsin haft det?
<Barre> nej, men i unity 8 så kommer det *fniss* https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/124440/comments/87
<Barre> coffe: ^^
<coffe> Barre,  jag har för mig de fanns innan i gnome
<Barre> inte vad jag minns, fick ändra det i varje enskilld applikation, exempelvis about:config -> general.smoothScroll.mouseWheel  i firefox
<coffe> man får vänta :)
<Hund> coffe: Jag använder xset.
<Hund> xset m 0/0
<Hund> För att vara exakt. :P
<Hund> Är det någon som har någon åsikt om Ms Office och LibreOffice? Hur står sig dom två mot varandra idag?
<Apachez> asså ubuntu måste komma på ett bättre ord för "utlösare för paket"
<Apachez> its just so... wrong! =)
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-04
<Hund> Vad heter det på engelska?
<gusnan> Hund: "package triggers"
<Hund> gusnan: Ah
<Hund> Då var det ju en lustig översättning.
<Apachez> finns det nån bootparameter så att ubuntu inte frågar om "please remove the installation medium then press enter" vid omstart?
<Hund> Apachez: Vid installation?
<Apachez> nja
<Apachez> har en iso som jag kör som livecd
<Apachez> men vill få bort den där texten, med lite tur går det med nån bootparameter utan att behöva möblera om i scripten?
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-05
<Hund> Apachez: Varför inte installera Ubuntu på ett USB-minne om du ändå kör det såpass ofta att det är störande? :P
<Apachez> för jag vill ha live funktionen
<Apachez> om det skiter sig ska användaren kunna boota om och så är man tillbaks till ruta 1
<Hund> Ah :)
<Hund> Kioskläge?
<Apachez> typ
<huttan> gkk
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-29
<propus> någon som har koll på om det finns något program till linux som liknar google skethup?
<Laban> propus: Blender kanske är något?
<propus> Laban: okej tack.
<Nafallo> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qJoC8WCTSE6NhVqn1 ← andol Hund Barre
<Nafallo> 13.3" i7-8550U vs. 10.1" Atom :-P
<andol> Barre: Framgår tydligt att man hellre vill ha en Dell än en HP? :-)
<Hund> Nafallo: Nice. :)
<Barre> andol: håller fullständigt med
<Nafallo> jahopp. dags att duscha, mata vovven och gå till nästa jobb via rastning då kanske ;-)
<Nafallo> får starta wendigo senare ikväll :-)
<Hund> Jag gillar hur säkert Handelsbankens 2FA via SMS är.
<Hund> Fick inget SMS, klickade på avbryt, kom tillbaka, klickade köp igen. Klart! Pengarna har dragits och ordern är mottagen.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-30
<Nafallo> morning
<Nafallo> nice. Linux 4.14 klarar av att hantera 4 PiB fysiskt minne ;-)
<bamsefar> PErfekt för den lilla laptopen.
<Nafallo> tss. den har 16GB, soldered :-P
<Nafallo> insåg igår att jag vill skriva en del Ansible för att konvertera en del av det vettiga extra Dell hade lagt på, och sen installera bionic
<Nafallo> andol: funderar på att skriva ändringarna som en ansible role och ladda upp på galaxy. tror vi det blir uppskattat då?
<andol> Nafallo: Bra fråga, vet ej.
<Nafallo> andol: skulle folk som dig uppskatta det tro? ;-)
<cordac2> naf. ja sitter på jobbet å telen. skulle du kunna säga till hund om att skicka mailet. vet inte om mitt meddelande syns hos han
<Nafallo> Hund: skicka mailet
<cordac2> hehe.. när han visar tecken på liv da.. om du orkar/kan/vill
<cordac2> han skulle ha nått utskuret till nått tangentbord
<andol> Nafallo: Njae, personligen tycker jag sällan att Ansible-roller eller Puppet-moduler är värda återvända brett; då de lätt bli onödigt komplexa i och med att de behöver vara såpass generella, när man istället kan skriva något eget som blir betydligt enklare då man bara behöver ta hänsyn till sina egna specialfall.
<Hund> Nafallo: Haha
<Nafallo> andol: inte säker på om det där var för eller emot ;-)
<Nafallo> andol: specialfallet är att implementera anpassningar på en XPS 13 9370 clean install, för 16.04 och 18.04 ;-)
<Nafallo> kan ju finnas fler än mig som har tänker jag...
<Nafallo> fast iofs... 16.04 har en massa saker jag inte vill stödja ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: 4PiB RAM, det är nog ett tag kvar innan det är nödvändigt att kerneln klarar =)
<Barre> Nafallo: vår största maskin klarar 48TB idag, i labbet har  vi en med 168TB RAM. Inte billiga maskiner precis
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> larsemil: här har du ett schema på en enkel variable constant current schema, dessvärre så fungerar inte det schemat i det lägre segementet så bra https://youtu.be/CIGjActDeoM?t=1979
<Barre> fel kanal
<larsemil> vem är du? vad vill du mig?
<Barre> hahahah
<larsemil> kan man få hjälp med linux här?
<propus> larsemil: vad behöver du hjälp med?
<larsemil> propus: jag var ironisk till barre. sorry. vad jag behöver hjälp med är så mycket att vi inte ens vet vart vi ska börja
<propus> larsemil: okej
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-31
<Peyam> godjul
<Nafallo> morgon
<Peyam> god jul
<Nafallo> Peyam: problem med kalendern?
<Peyam> Nafallo, alla dar är jul
<Peyam> man måste uppskatta jul
<Nafallo> jag hatar jul
<Nafallo> måste betyder helt klart inte vad du tror det betyder.
<Peyam> Nafallo, berätta. varför hata jul när du kan älska det
<Peyam_> hur vet man att en sida kör javascript
<Barre> Peyam__: <script>-taggen i html-dokumentet hänvisar till en .js fil eller har type="text/javascript" specat
<Peyam_> när jag går in med chrome den öppnar en pop up. är det java script?
<Barre> ohh.. när fick libreoffice support för pivottabeller? Uppenbart missat detta, extremt välkommnande
<Hund> Vad är det?
<Hund> .,
<Hund> Ops.
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-01
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lulyyyfj: lurk k1\\4h senate ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kvdmi: lord4163 larsemil dinasty ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  odfhnj: dinasty pinnen joch ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rlasatsief: Hund Groggy1 Markslap ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wfbavarn: Markslap dinasty Hund ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gvbfhxp: propus ubuntulog k1\\4h ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jstlkec: Zongva propus Flygisoft ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dinasty> LÄGG AV!
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bdhvkcve: Zongva Apachez Hund ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mrwdh: Groggy1 lord4163 q-biq ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wouhjn: Screedo Mathisen andol ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  yqamqoopqv: gusnan ubuntulog Groggy1 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ecbgapmme: johanbr WildSoft senate ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  diiageeow: q-biq Squarism pinnen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wjryzo: pinnen Markslap propus ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xcrhjaptbk: joch Flygisoft larsemil ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ocfoiip: joch Zongva k1\\4h ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  muxoz: ubot9 Groggy1 andol ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ayylinrvm: pinnen joch k1\\4h ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  svvzqz: andol Hund senate ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<prfancy_f[> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  oympnh: bamsefar Markslap Zongva ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<andol> Danke
<dinasty> tack
<Barre> \o/   äntligen på plats när skiten var inne
 * Nafallo ⁵ Barre 
<Nafallo> nice
<Barre> du sov ju Nafallo :P
<Nafallo> nja... försökte vakna snarare ;-)
<Barre> inget kaffe än?
<Nafallo> bara fem alarm i morse...
<Nafallo> nope
<Barre> vars jobbar du nu Nafallo?
<Nafallo> hemma
<Nafallo> ellelr
<Nafallo> du menar uppdrag?
<Barre> jo
<Nafallo> fwiw, han menade inte uppdrag :-P
<Barre> haha
<Barre> någon som testat UEFI HTTPBoot istället för PXE
<Hund> Jag har inte ens börjat med UEFI.
<Hund> Hittills har ingen övertygat mig om fördelarna och tills dess tänker jag vara surgubbe.
<Peyam> visste ej att det fanns gtk#
<Nafallo> Hund: hastighet
<Barre> Hund: vad är nackdelarna då
<Peyam> För att köra .Net applikationer på linux som är skrivna i mono behövs det wine?
<Barre> Peyam: nej
<Nafallo> Peyam: beror på applikationen skulle jag gissa.
<Peyam> det är .net
<Peyam> Nafallo, hur menar du
<Nafallo> det är ett språk, inte en applikation.
<Peyam> ja c# med gtk#
<Barre> Nafallo: .net är ett framework, c# är ett språk :P
<Nafallo> funderade på att ändra vad jag sedda till det ja, men tänkte att ni redan listat ut det ;-)
<Peyam> Barre, vad skrivs de flesta linux appar i för språk
<Barre> ingen aning, gissar på C
<Hund> Python väl?
<Peyam> åhh herregud
<Nafallo> anyway, om applikationen använder saker som inte finns i linux, men som wine tillhandahåller lär den behöva wine?
<Hund> C är väl för mer låglevlade saker?
<Peyam> Nafallo, ja det är självfallet men om det är så att m an inte använder window tjänster.
<Peyam> s
<Nafallo> perl, python, c, assembler, c#, c++...
<Hund> Fast nu glömmer jag att folk använder GUIs iofs
<Peyam> kan ej tänka mig att det finns folk som nu skriver i c++ för UI
<Nafallo> Peyam: alla applikationer kanske inte håller med dig ;-)
<Hund> Och riktiga program.
<Peyam> Nafallo, men förklara gärna.
<Nafallo> go kanske jag borde haft på listan... det är populärt nu för tiden.
<Hund> Usch.
<Barre> Hund: det sköna är att folk använder GUI-baserade program för textbaserade tjänster, exempelvis GUI klient för IRC
<Peyam> Hur funkar JavaFx?
<Peyam> Barre, du använder irssi?
<Barre> ja
<Hund> Barre: Nackdelar med UEFI? Det är nytt.
<Peyam> folk orkar ej göra allt för hand. skänare att klicka
<Nafallo> Hund: definiera nytt?
<Hund> Barre: Och jag kan väl till viss del förstå att folk gillar peka-klicka-program.
<Hund> Nafallo: Nyare än BIOS.
<Peyam> seriöst grabbar. nu ska jag bidra med några program till linux världen och ni ska hjälpa mig med att hitta rätt språk och designers
<Peyam> gjort Java på linux. det är allt. resten c# i windows
<Nafallo> Hund: vad använder du för init? ;-)
<Barre> Hund: nästan 20år  inte så nytt va
<Nafallo> Hund: sysvinit förväntar jag mig, för upstart är för nytt? ;-)
<Hund> Nafallo: haha, jag är tillbaka med Arch. Latheten vann där. :P
<Nafallo> Hund: ah. de kör sysvinit?
<Hund> Barre: Allt är relativt. :)
<Peyam> Hund, Arch? du har för mkt fritid
<Nafallo> ubuntu var för nytt ;-)
<Peyam> http://www.mono-project.com/download/#download-win vf finns ej gtk# för 64 bits windows
<Hund> Nafallo: Systemd.
<Barre> Hund: systemd är äldre än 20 år? ;P
<Hund> Peyam: Arch är ju underhållsfritt.
<Nafallo> Hund: men det kan du ju inte köra! det är för nytt ;-)
<Hund> Barre: Va? :P
<Hund> Nafallo: Jag vet..
<Hund> Men jag pallade inte underhålla 999 ebuilds i Gentoo.
<Barre> Hund: du tycker UEFI är för nytt men kör systemd... det är inte kappans fel att vinden vänder ;P
<Hund> Barre: haha jag vet. :(
<Hund> Jag funderar på att testa Void.
<Hund> De använder Runit.
<Hund> Och musl.
<Barre> Hund: Runit är yngre än UEFI ;P
<Hund> Runit är inte bloatware likt Systemd. :P
<Peyam> Hund, installationsmässigt? kör de roll on release eller vad den nuheter
<Hund> Rolling release.
<HeMan> Peyam: QT är ett ramverk för GUI och det är skrivet i C++
<HeMan> Peyam: det är relativt vanligt, och dessutom finns det native både till windows och mac
<Peyam> HeMan, ja men QT är ful. jobbade med det en gång i tiden och det var inget för mig. sedan på windows laddar den ner qt dependencies
<Peyam> det gillar jag inte
<HeMan> Peyam: men det är relativt vanligt för att skriva grafiska applikationer i Linux
<HeMan> Peyam: och just C++ då
<Peyam> c++ är jobbig
<Peyam> c++ vill jag bara göra mkt enkla grejer på. inget annat
<Peyam> HeMan, om man kör KDE ja.
<HeMan> Peyam: jag kör inte KDE men använder ändå applikationer i QT
<Peyam> det vill jag inte. använder bara gtk
<Peyam> tog bort transmission när jag tog reda på att den e qt. fast i windows.
<HeMan> Peyam: kör GTK och C alternativt Python då
<dinasty> är det någon som har lyckats lösa så att skärmen inte går ner i vänteläge när man tittar på full-screen video?
<Peyam> HeMan, orkar verkligen inte lära mig nytt pråk.
<dinasty> på typ youtube / svtplay osv i FF
<Peyam> dinasty, vad kör du? unity?
<dinasty> Openbox
<HeMan> Peyam: ett tips är ju att göra rätt från början så slipper du lära dig nytt hela tiden! :-P
<dinasty> vet att caffeine finns som löser problemet men det känns lite 1999
<Peyam> man vet inte om man gör fel eller rätt ibland
<Peyam> dinasty, kör med det som funkar.
<Peyam> jag sov ej så bra
<Peyam> stel i ryggen
<Hund> Peyam: GTK är dock döende. GTK2 fungerar ju fortfarande, men det kommer väl att överges sinom tid. Ska du lära dig något nytt och/eller börja med något projekt hade jag valt Qt.
<Peyam> jag kan inte välja Qt för det har dependensies och funkar bra på KDE då tappar jag syftet att göra appar för Gnome
<Peyam> men jag får utforska vidare
<Hund> Vad är nackdelen med att det fungerar bra på KDE?
<Hund> Och alla toolkits har väl beroenden?
<Hund> dinasty: Använd en mediaspelare. :)
<dinasty> haha jag vill ju bara att det ska fungera auto
<dinasty> så man slipper tänka på det
<dinasty> knappast någon jättegrej men alla sånna där småsaker stör helheten tycker jag
<Hund> Det är lite medeltid att titta på video i webbläsaren. ;)
<dinasty> https://github.com/unhammer/lightsOn/blob/master/lightsOn.sh
<dinasty> där har vi förmodligen lösningen
<dinasty> najs!
<Hund> :)
<Peyam> Hund, jag vill fokusera på Gnome. Gnome är framtiden för vanliga användare
<Hund> GNOME var framtiden.
<Peyam> KDE är för omständig
<Nafallo> transmission Depends: transmission-common, transmission-gtk | transmission-qt | transmission-cli
<Nafallo> just saying
<Peyam> Gnome känns så mkt mobile touch
<Hund> Nu har de både skjutit sig i foten och sakta börja såga av den.
<Peyam> vilka?
<Hund> Gnome.
<Peyam> vad är framtiden idag då?
<Hund> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/46
<Nafallo> systemd-xorg
<Hund> Det där är väl deras senaste illdåd.
<Peyam> vad är framtiden idag?
<Nafallo> systemd-wayland + systemd-shell
<Hund> Jag skulle säga KDE och Xfce.
<Hund> Om vi pratar DE.
<Peyam> XFCE? jag använder ju det.
<Hund> Nafallo: Wayland? Pfft. ;p
<Peyam> nää tror inte på xfce
<Hund> Xfce tror inte på dig heller så det jämnar ut sig.
<Barre> är inte riktigt förtjust i en full DE, tycker en bra WM är good enough
<Peyam> Hund, använder dagligen xfce men det äe inte riktig eye candy fast jag trivs väldigt bra med det.
<Peyam> nu ska alltid vara touch liknande som gnome.
<Hund> Barre: i3 fortfarande?
<Hund> Man kan få Xfce snyggt.
<Peyam> Hund,  min xfce är snygg men det blir inte gnome. om de tweakar mkt med det så kan det bli fin. men inte out of box
<Barre> Hund: på en av maskinerna, dessvärre är det alldeles förmycket pill, har inte riktigt tid. Uppgraderade den från debian 8 > 9 och då strular i3
<Hund> Peyam: :)
<Hund> Barre: Ah. Vad krånglar?
<Barre> Hund: i3blocks, all keymapping strular mer eller mindre. Antar att jag måste göra om konfig, men orkar inte
<Barre> kommer nog kapitulera och köra ett fullskaligt gnome3 på min nästa arbetsdagor
<Barre> s/dagor/dator/
<Hund> Konfigurationen har inte ändrats sedan jag började med i3 för några år sedan.
<Hund> Hur ser din config ut? Skicka den så kan jag kika på den.
<Barre> Hund: det är på min privata laptop, är på jobbet nu
<Barre> så, det är inte möjligt att göra vid detta ypperliga tillfälle
<Nafallo> ssh :-P
<Hund> :D
<Barre> den är avstängd
<Barre> mmm... går det att skicka ett magic package för WOL över wifi? ;P
<Nafallo> testa? ;-)
<Barre> haha
<HeMan> Barre: det finns stöd för wol över wifi i en del bios
<Nafallo> alt. använd trådade porten istället.
<Barre> på riktigt?
<Barre> Nafallo: har inget trådat på den
<Nafallo> Barre: ring frugan och be henne lösa? :-)
<Barre> hon e inte hemma =)
<Nafallo> fast iofs, då kan hon ju lika gärna bara starta den ;-)
<Nafallo> äsch. lös problemet! :-P
<Barre> alltså, finns ingen TP-port på datorn
<Nafallo> finns det USB?
<Barre> jo, men USB NIC ligger i min väska på jobbet
<Nafallo> skaffa redundans
<Barre> eller så väntar jag bara tills jag är hemma
<Nafallo> Hund är inte kvar då :-P
<Hund> Haha
<Nafallo> nehepp. gå ut med hunden var det.
<Nafallo> sen förmodligen annat uppdrag. *vink*
 * HeMan ser framför mig Nafallo som går ut med Hund
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det vore en syn det.
<Peyam_> hi
<Peyam_> back in the air
<cordac> mors
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-02
<Barre> FREDAG \o/
<andol> FOSDEM FREDAG
<Barre> andol: på plats?
<andol> Inte än, flyger i eftermiddag.
<Barre> happy flight
<andol> danke
<Peyam> Hej godjul
<Peyam> god jul
<Hund> Middag.
<Barre> sovmorgon Hund ?
<Hund> Nä, men jag tog igen det med århundradets längsta stödvila efter lunch. :|
<Hund> Nu dränker jag min ångest med kaffe och donar med i3.
<Hund> Vad gör Barre då? :)
<Barre> håller på att dokumentera :(  kommer snart ta helg dock, helt slut. Förmiddagen höll jag i en utbildning, tar så jävligt på krafterna det.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Vad för kurs?
<Barre> composable infrastructure på HPE Hårdvara
<Barre> mest RESTful API integrering och RabbitMQ
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Säger du det så.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/local-man-reconsidering-relationship-finds-girlfriend-using-nano/
<Barre> Nano, vad är det för kille som använder nano!!???!!??!
<Barre> ahh..
<Barre> det var tjejen... perfekt, han överväger att göra slut..
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Någon måste vi-sa henne vägen ..
<Barre> lite så
<Hund> Så du är vaken fortfarande?
<Barre> jorå
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Jag ska ta en promenad.
<Barre> nice
<Hund> Snöstorm igår så det blev ingen promenad igår.
<Barre> mitt batteri i min laptop börjar tröttna lite
<Barre> tappat 18% av kapaciteten :(
<Hund> Oj då.
<Hund> Barre: Hur gammal är den?
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-03
<Barre> Hund: vet inte riktigt, får kolla... och se om jag kan ta reda på det
<Barre> Hund: måste vara 6-7 år
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Kanske värt att kosta på nytt batteri?
<cordac> hoi!
<Barre> Hund: jo, sant
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-27
<ChiLLabiS> Morrn
<Apachez> morr
<Hund> Korr
<ChiLLabiS> Torr
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-28
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbRIx27ZrT0&t=1028
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-30
<Apachez> ny hemsida https://www.palmyrakebab.se/
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-02
<Apachez> Vilken av de kommande spelkonsolerna PS5 och Xbox Scarlett kommer Svenska kyrkan köpa?
<Apachez> Den med bäst präst-anda.
